#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-12
<LjL> !word is <alias> equivalents
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<ubotu> In ubotu, cables said: excel is <reply> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<LjL> i beat him on that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<CaptainMorgan> anyone mind checking me for a DCC exploit?
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<Hobbsee> CaptainMorgan: done :)
<CaptainMorgan> thanks :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, Monk-e said: !stop is <reply> Hammer time!!!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<LjL> [02:10:13]  <everglow> hey please unban me im really sorry
<LjL> bleah, he's so sorry that he even changed nicknames to see if he could rejoin... (see my ban in #ubuntu)
<nalioth> guess there's your answer
<LjL> he's still whining. admittedly i didn't "warn" him, i just banned him. what'd you say?
<nalioth> LjL: do what is necessary
<LjL> you mean, laugh?   <everglow> i really am sorry...., like i said ive had a little too much to drink and I dont know everything about computers    <everglow> please forgive me kind sir
<LjL> now i think he'll wait until he's less drunk, at the very least :)
<nixternal> LjL: haha, put him in the drunk tank
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<nalioth> yes, please give him a few hours, LjL
<Kamping_Kaiser> i love people saying 'kind sir', its classic
<nixternal> just like the local police, oh to much to drink, here let us introduce you to out drunk tank
<nixternal> hehe
<LjL> well my english isn't refined enough to be *absolutely* sure of the tone that's behind that "kind sir"... but my instinct says "troll"
<nixternal> Kamping_Kaiser: don't all of the emails from Africa wanting to use my bank account to store their millions always start out as "Kind sir"
<Kamping_Kaiser> nixternal, i dont know , i dont send *all* of them :P
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> just a couple of them
<Kamping_Kaiser> LjL, to me it means 'sucking up'
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> buy him a shot and send him to bed ;)
<LjL> you think? but seriously could a, uh, title like that, used on IRC, excite anything but laughs?
<Kamping_Kaiser> drunk+sucking up=kind sir
<LjL> keeeind shirrr... =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> hiccup
<LjL> this query is getting better and better
<ubotu> In ubotu, cables said: photoshop is <reply> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
* Seeker` knows people that would use "kind sir" in conversation
<LjL> hm, i think i'll tell cables about aliases
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<cables> Question: I know that mere mortals like me can submit new factoids to Ubotu, and that they are moderated. However, is there any etiquette to it, besides making sure they're relevant?  Should I ask first, or something?
<Hobbsee> just put it in :)
<Hobbsee> dunno about any protocol for it
<cables> Thanks
<nalioth> cables: just do it
<cables> ok, got it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, cables said: trillian is <alias> equivalents
<Hobbsee> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Hobbsee> !trillian is <alias> equivalents
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, cables said: outlook is <alias> equivalents
<Kamping_Kaiser> damn theres a lot of equivilants in there!
<Madpilot> Did holycow ever just go away and sleep it off last night?
<nalioth> i unmuted him earlier
<Madpilot> good, I guess. How long did he moan last night?
<kgoetz> he got the hint when you left
<nalioth> i got it all in scrollback
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v essy]  by ChanServ
<Mez> bug 84657
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84657 in unrar-nonfree "Needs Security update " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84657
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v essy]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> nalioth, ping? did you say Schnickfitzel was the nick of your favourite chaostreffpunkt member?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: ja
<nalioth> something like that, anyway
<nalioth> where is he?
<elkbuntu> he's in #ubuntu
<nalioth> oh goodie
<elkbuntu> well behaved at the moment of course
<nalioth> watch him like a hawk
<elkbuntu> already
<nalioth> don't feel the slightest worry about booting him
<elkbuntu> anyone else currently on from his hostmask?
<nalioth> not that i can see
<elkbuntu> heeere we go <Schnickfitzel> is it allowed to trade pics here??
* mneptok thunders past
<elkbuntu> heeere we really go now
<elkbuntu> <Schnickfitzel> where can i find the internet explorer in ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> next stupid remark from him earns a footprint on his butt
<mneptok> eh, just +b but don't kick. he strikes me as the type to be more harmed by a muzzle than a night on the porch. ;)
<elkbuntu> he's a network-wide troll
<elkbuntu> part of the chaostreffpunkt clan
<elkbuntu> im jut having fun with him atm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mneptok> !meeting
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<mneptok> hrmf
<mneptok> !meetings
<Hobbsee> @lart 37 mneptok
* Ubugtu shows mneptok a photo of mneptok
* GazzaK dances about a bit
<mneptok> !rub_me_until_the_gravy_flows
* GazzaK has finally moved \o/
* GazzaK rubs mneptok 
* mneptok makes his own sauce!
<GazzaK> eeek
<GazzaK> I've missed you mneptok
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: yay!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK ducks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@unaffiliated/GazzaK]  by Hobbsee
* GazzaK was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> poor bugger
<kgoetz> meany Hobbsee :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b GazzaK!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<mneptok> ride the lightning.
* Hobbsee looks innocently
<Hobbsee> mneptok: yup
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b GazzaK!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@unaffiliated/GazzaK]  by Hobbsee
<GazzaK> :p
<kgoetz> wb *hugs GazzaK *
<mneptok> homo superior in my interior. but from the skin out a i'm homo sapien, too.
<mneptok> i'm a homo sapien, too.
<mneptok> you're a homo sapien, too.
<mneptok> i'm a homo sapien like you.
<mneptok> i don't want to classify like some animal in a zoo. but it seems good to me to know that you're homo sapien, too.
<GazzaK> mneptok, you are mad
<Madpilot> GazzaK, you only just realized this?
<Madpilot> Anyway, have fun with the flooders in #ubuntu; I need to crash. Got to be up in just under 6hrs :|
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kgoetz> Madpilot: :/
<Madpilot> night all
<Hobbsee> @lart mneptok
* Ubugtu stabs mneptok
* mneptok secretes an ominous smelling gelantinous horror
<mneptok> (the extra 'n' is for extra 'nasty')
<GazzaK> did Seveas ever get the okay's to add me to the op list for #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Hobbsee> we dont want you as an op there.  kicking you powerlessly is great fun :P
<GazzaK> Hobbsee, you do that here
<GazzaK> and Hobbsee thats not nice
* GazzaK dcc's Hobbsee some flowers
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: heh
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: it's not valentines day yet :P
<GazzaK> flowers are for every day
<kgoetz> smooth
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i miss our quiet times together. the long walks on the beach. curled ug together by a warm fire. your hands clasped around my neck in that way that says, "i will choke the life from you for the good of the tribe" ....
<Hobbsee> mneptok: haha
<mneptok> when is the next ops meeting?
<mneptok> 1700UTC on what day?
* Hobbsee hands mneptok a book with green friendly letters on the front cover
<Hobbsee> mneptok: what does it say on the front?
<mneptok> "Mommy Says The Hamburger Clown Isn't Supposed To Touch My Hoo-Haa"
<Hobbsee> mneptok: that's what it says on the back.  turn it over.
<mneptok> "aaH-ooH yM hcuoT oT desoppuS t'nsI nwolC regrubmaH ehT syaS ymmoM"
* Hobbsee thwacks mneptok 
<Hobbsee> mneptok: it says "read the topic.  it will help you"
* mneptok echoes hollowly
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> hey jenda
<GazzaK> save me from mneptok please
* jenda saves mneptok from GazzaK
<mneptok> I'M SAVED!
<mneptok> PRAISE JEBUS!
<kgoetz> aw, that was almost a goal :P
* mneptok shoots kgoetz and scores with Hobbsee 
* kgoetz reads taht 4 ways, tehn gives up
<Hobbsee> scoring how?
* mneptok woggles an eyebrow
<GazzaK> baseball bat scoring?
<mneptok> :(
* Hobbsee smashes mneptok wiht the cluebat
* mneptok echoes hollowly
<Hobbsee> !debug
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
* jenda dials ISP, and patiently waits in line... 
* jenda is then put on hold.
* jenda is then told they are processing it.
<jenda> argh.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> poor jenda
<jenda> Fortunately, I'm going to have a month-long break from all things internet :)
<GazzaK> internet withdrawl?
<elkbuntu> lack of internet connection
<mneptok> jenda: i thought they gave you community service and not actual jail time ...
<jenda> mneptok: allow me to explain the concept of 'vacation' and how it differs from 'parole'
<elkbuntu> rofl
<elkbuntu> you should probably trust his word too, mneptok. the boy be a lahw-yer
<jenda> IANALY
<Seeker`> whats the extra Y for?
<jenda> (Is it possible that I don't get disconnects now that I'm not running under bip?)
<Seeker`> yet?
<jenda> Seeker`: yup :)
<mneptok> jenda: please, your sexual preferences are not relevant to this conversation.
<jenda> o.O
<jenda> Speaking of relevant, hm...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Is there a reason punBB allows me to see the IP address of every forum member?
<jenda> (forum.ubuntu.cz)
<GazzaK> are you set as admin?
<jenda> yes
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jenda> But still - why? :)
<Hobbsee> jenda: that's why
<jenda> that's the cause, not the reason.
<jenda> Do I need to know their IP as admin?
<mneptok> jenda: to ban them, yes.
<jenda> hmm, ok.
<jenda> For some reason, IP banning didn't occur to me ;)
<mneptok> it would when they registered a new account to evade ;)
<jenda> I never had to do it on forums before.
<jenda> yep :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> jenda,  goes to show that we behave in there... :D
<jenda> effie_jayx: not at all :)
<jenda> it's another forum ;)
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> that's what happens when I butt in :S
<mneptok> OMG YOU SAID BUTT YOU ARE BANNED FROM THE FORUMS
<effie_jayx> lol :D
<Hobbsee> and this is why we never leave mneptok with ops...
<jenda> hehe
<mneptok> Hobbsee: you are now banned from my pants.
<jenda> Hobbsee: I wouldn't leave mneptok with anyone alone.
<mneptok> happy now? HUH?!
<jenda> s/happy/relieved/
<Hobbsee> mneptok: dont worry, i wouldnt want to be there anyway.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: maybe just to beat you up
<Hobbsee> jenda: hehe, smart
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i thought you'd choose a target of real value and sensitvity.
<mneptok> WAIT! i mean! uhhh ....
<Hobbsee> heh
<jenda> WTF is a .pif file?
<mneptok> Prgam Information file
<mneptok> Windows .exe stub
<jenda> why would someone want me to download a random img.pif?
<mneptok> you need to ask why a random stranger wants you to run a Win32 executable?
<jenda> is it executable?
<mneptok> virus. trojan. worm. some sort of malware.
<jenda> oh come on...
<mneptok> 06:13 <+jenda> WTF is a .pif file?
<mneptok> 06:15 <+mneptok> Prgam Information file
<mneptok> 06:16 <+mneptok> Windows .exe stub
<jenda> jenda@Elu:~/Desktop$ wine img.pif
<jenda> jenda@Elu:~/Desktop$
<jenda> :_D
<jenda> oh, ok... I didn't understand what you meant with the 'stub'
<mneptok> http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/P/PIF_file.html
* jenda looked in wikipedia
<jenda> got it
<jenda> so it will try to run some other executable, won't it?
<mneptok> no one ever offers a .pif with an innocent reason.
<jenda> I know that, of course.
<mneptok> open it with a text editor.
<Hobbsee> sounds like mneptok does that all the time, then
<jenda> Given that it was ICQ'd to a friend simultaneously from 3 people :-D
<mneptok> my guess is that the .pif does a BUNCH of crap, including some nasty tricks with ICQ ;)
<mneptok> whoever sent it is infected. get them a Dapper CD.
<jenda> Starts with "MZKERNEL32.DLL^@^@LoadLibraryA^@^@^@^@GetProcAddress^@^@+~^C^@ByDwing@"
<jenda> good idea ;)
<jenda> I'm fresh out of Edgies :(
* Seeker` thinks that "Edgies" sounds like some sort of drug
<jenda> it is
<Seeker`> oh. ok.
* GazzaK passes round the edgies
<GazzaK> yeah man
* Hobbsee destroys GazzaK 
* Seeker` watches the smoking pair of shoes that once was GazzaK 
* GazzaK smokes da edgies
<GazzaK> wooo, pretty
* GazzaK is worried about Hobbsee 
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, you'll get over that
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu survived, somehow
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  of course... she is the almighty elkbuntu ... :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<elkbuntu> heh
<jenda> BTW, am I still in here? :)
<elkbuntu> no, sorry.
<Hobbsee> nope
<tsmithe> sorry jenda you're out
<jenda> weird.
<jenda> Well, no, that's expectable.
<jenda> The ISP guy said they'd be shutting down the line for a while.
<jenda> There is absolutely no way I could be in here, afterall :)
<jenda> thx for the input ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, mohtady said: everything is opend with Quanta ? why? every page I tryed to open
<tsmithe> ???
<tsmithe> ubotu, that doesn't make any sense
<ompaul> tsmithe, come on it is a bot
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> i just don't understand how that happened. whenever i try to talk to ubotu she ignores me :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> tsmithe, "ignore list for uboto "tsmithe"" that might be why :-)
<tsmithe> what? it's not /ignore ignoring me any more
<tsmithe> just erroring :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> I cry OP ABUSE! @ Hobbsee :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Hobbsee...
<GazzaK> naughty girl
<ompaul> game on
<Hobbsee> jenda: what?  :)
<ompaul> this might help a little
<jenda> it was a joke when Seveas said it was OK to kick GazzaK, you know...
<GazzaK> I don't mind, I am making a list
<ompaul> jenda, he awards himself points based on who removes him
<Hobbsee> ompaul: hrm?
<ompaul> I'll put him back where he belongs
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: of numbers of kicks or something?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@unaffiliated/GazzaK!#ubuntu-offtopic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jenda> ompaul: if it's a free economy, Hobbsee's removes barely have any value anymore.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@unaffiliated/GazzaK!#ubuntu-offtopic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Anti-Tedd> 'lo GazzaK
<ompaul> jenda, we know
<ompaul> :)
* GazzaK rubs backside
<GazzaK> ouch
<Anti-Tedd> Sorry, duders. But I was asked to come here for a test of my router by #ubuntu-read-topic
<jenda> ompaul: besides, he likes it, so what's the point?
<Anti-Tedd> I changed the port and it still doesn't work >:[
<ompaul> jenda, to give him points is the point
<Hobbsee> seems to be
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> oops
<GazzaK> jenda, I would not say I like it, but I would say I don't dislike it (ie I do not take offence)
<jenda> hmpf
<Hobbsee> Anti-Tedd: try now?
<GazzaK> jenda, hmpf??
<jenda> hmpf
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> you would have been better off doing an exempt on the ident, LjL
<LjL> on the ident? but the ident can be faked by anyone
<LjL> though i'm remembering just now that i have a cloak...
<LjL> though i suppose i probably can't use it on this host
<elkbuntu> try
<LjL> ah no you're right the ident here is i=. well anyway, will do the same
<elkbuntu> idents might be able to be faked, but it stops randoms
<LjL> but the "hostmask" should be tied to this specific connection, too, i think
<elkbuntu> yes
<elkbuntu> it's an encrypted string of the hostmask afaik
<LjL> looked like it
<LjL> besides anyway this java thing's so slow it's barely even usable
<elkbuntu> heh
<LjL> argh... this java thing however tells me that the << >> quotation mark i started using in Ubotu do *not* work right without utf8 >:
<LjL> but they were always in latin1! wasn't utf8 mostly latin1 compatible?
<elkbuntu> no clue
<LjL>   do you see quotations here?
<jenda> LjL: the french thingies...
<LjL> jenda: the french use << >> quotation marks?
<jenda> yes ;)
<LjL> uhm, i thought they were quite universal... just that on keyboards one commonly has ""
<jenda> they're called guillemots, btw.
<jenda> or, that's what my xmodmap calls them :)
<LjL> well anyway they're useful for commands - they make people understand they should *not* type them... and they work even if the command itself contains "" quotations =)
<LjL> the fact that they don't quite work with UTF-16 (or latin1 or whatever this windows machine is using) is kind of annoying though
<LjL> still, the ones i used right now () were typed using the Windows charmap, and you seem to see them... but i don't see yours
<LjL> (well, i see them, but there's an A with a cap before each of them)
<jenda> heh
<jenda> hey, good idea with them commands
<jenda> I always tell people to /ns register <password> only to get a ns register <doggyboo3> back...
<LjL> i try to remember to tell them to do it *in the status window*
<LjL> but then half of them don't have a clue what a status window is, so anyway ;)
<jenda> yep...
<effie_jayx> LjL,  what charset does the java app use?
<effie_jayx> LjL,  iso-8859-1???
<LjL> effie_jayx, i *think* so... i was asked upon login, but i didn't entirely pay attention to it
<LjL> Windows itself should be using UTF-16 i think, or at least charmap would hint to that
<elkbuntu> jenda, iirc in ascii  is laquo and  is raquo, as they are/were used for quoting (instead of ' or ") in some languages such as iirc finnish etc
<LjL> bah, they *are* used for quoting here. interchangeably with "", but they are. (and with -- as in the m-dash, too)
<LjL> actually our using the m-dash for quoting conversations is a good idea IMHO, it makes it more clear who says what
<LjL> but then we don't use dashes for anything else, so i guess it wouldn't be as good in english
<elkbuntu> yeah, english is a queer thing
<LjL> now i use the m-dash as mid-sentense punctuation -- i mean like this -- in italian too... but we don't really do this normally, i've just gotten used to it from english. we use semicolon for that sort of thing, while i don't see the semicolon being used very much at all in english
<elkbuntu> it's used more in proper english
<elkbuntu> http://www.bartleby.com/141/ is an interesting read
<LjL> anyway perhaps i should change those french quotes into the code that this Windows charmap uses for them... since they seem to show correctly in Ubuntu with UTF-8 as well as Windows, while the opposite doesn't apply
<GazzaK> I do a bit of 'this' to give emphasis to things like you say LjL
<LjL> ubuntubot is logging this channel now, yes?
<elkbuntu> if he's in the channel, yes
<elkbuntu> ubuntulog*
<LjL> yeah it is... though hmm it logs in html, so not quite sure the character codes will show up very well
<LjL> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<elkbuntu> LjL, there'd be some special chars function used, i would imagine
<LjL> !quotationscodes is <reply> Personal note to check character codes -  (Windows left quote, 0171)   (Windows right quote, 0187)     (Ubuntu quotes as shown on Windows)
<LjL> i'll delete this when i'm back home
<elkbuntu> windows encoding is great fun. i once failed a prac because of stupid ^M carriage returns
<LjL> effie_jayx: the java applet says it's using "windows-1252" on login, not sure which ISO charset that would be closest to, guess iso8859-1 but don't really know
<LjL> prac?
<elkbuntu> practical
<LjL> exam, that is?
<effie_jayx> :S... what a standard ...
<elkbuntu> LjL, yep
<LjL> elkbuntu: i just finished such a thing... which is why i'm at university... "computing security", i made a fool of myself by inventing stuff i totally didn't know about iptables =) i did pass it though, 12/15... though i still don't know what i got in the theory part, so i might not have passed the whole thing anyway
<LjL> it only involved paper and two guys about my age asking me to write down iptables command lines on paper :P
<elkbuntu> good grief
<elkbuntu> that's gotta be like trying to actionscript a bouncing ball with pen on paper :-/
<LjL> heh well i'm exaggerating a little, they didn't care *that* much about correct syntax and it didn't *really* involve writing down a ton of commands. though they did make me write a couple, and that was embarassing enough
<elkbuntu> lol. actionscripting is bad enough, let alone when you cant cheat
<LjL> it's not like i *remember* commands. they also asked me how one sets linux ACLs... first i said "chattr"... then one of them whispered "set..." and i completed "facl". it's not like anybody USES them anyway! >:
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<felixhummel> I was forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic, changed my port to 8001 but still cannot connect to #ubuntu. Help please!
<apokryphos> felixhummel: that's because you have to join here for a test first
<apokryphos> I tested you, and you're good to go. You can join #ubuntu directly now :)
<felixhummel> apokryphos, so test me! :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> felixhummel: you can go to #ubuntu now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<felixhummel> Amaranth, thanks
<Amaranth> felixhummel: apokryphos did it :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<felixhummel> then thanks, apokryphos
<felixhummel> ;)
<apokryphos> no worries
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<felixhummel> I still cannot join #ubuntu, though I made it to #ubuntu-unregged, although I was regged. Then I reconnected to freenode and was thrown to #ubuntu-read-topic again :/
<ompaul> felixhummel, join me in #felix-h
<apokryphos> felixhummel: there was a server crash. Try joining now
<apokryphos> (server crash reinstated all bans that were set, say, a few minutes ago)
<apokryphos> felixhummel: ok, you're in :)
<felixhummel> apokryphos, yes, finally. thanks again!
<felixhummel> does someone know, how this exploit works? why does an irc command interfere with my router?
<apokryphos> because your router wrongly interprets it as one
<apokryphos> hm, yipe is hanging around k-offtopic now I see
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v essy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> can we have an op in #ubuntuforums?
<tsmithe> thanks PriceChild
<PriceChild> Sorry tsmithe, was just getting change for washing lol :)
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> hehe
<PriceChild> tsmithe, crying ops is enough... the only ops there are listed
<tsmithe> ok :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Could we have the fortune database looked over please?
<PriceChild> Seeker`, PMing you a quote
<PriceChild> arch
<PriceChild> Seveas, ^^^
<Seeker`> 3:(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> how does a team go about getting a mailing list?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<imbecile> hey guys i fixed the bug yesterday..
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<imbecile> can someone let me into #ubuntu please? bug is fixed
<LjL> imbecile: router problem, you mean?
<imbecile> LjL,  yuppers
<LjL> imbecile: i'll test to make sure if you don't mind
<imbecile> okily dokily
<LjL> sorted
<imbecile> thanks... thats similar to an old mirc exploit
<imbecile> dcc too long
<LjL> well this one however doesn't involve the IRC client at all
<imbecile> yeah it the router right?
<LjL> yep
<LjL> it thinks it should open some ports, but doesn't understand which ones, and crashes, or so is my understanding
<imbecile> does it have to do with my oem firmware?
<LjL> it's certainly a firmware problem - that is, updated firmware could correct it - but i'm not sure how many router makers have published updated firmwares yet
<imbecile> well i have a wt54g so there is plenty of different firmware for me
<imbecile> eerr wrt54g*
<imbecile> anyways thanks for the help :)
<LjL> you're welcome
<nalioth> imbecile: openwrt rox
<imbecile> nalioth,  Ive heard that but i dont know how to get it on there... I've noticed the openwrt sites never give install directions and ive never done anything like that so I dont want to brick it
<nalioth> imbecile: #openwrt or ##openwrt may be of help
<imbecile> white noise
<imbecile> oops
<imbecile> nalioth,  thanks... heheh if ya want to know about it support can always be found on freenode ;P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v kgoetz]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-13
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
<BuckWild> I was told by the topic to come here after I fixed the DCC exploit
<BuckWild> what is the deal
<PriceChild> BuckWild, an op will be with you shortly hopefully, :) I'm afraid I can't personally help you though.
<tritium> BuckWild: did you get kicked due to an exploit?
<nalioth> hmm
<BuckWild> believe so
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<BuckWild> argh........
<BuckWild> can someone let me back into ubuntu or what
<Minataku> [22:21:50]  ubotu maru: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda. << This has typos
<Minataku> I don't even speak Spanish and I noticed them... it looks like ubotu threw out the accented characters
<BuckWild> Can someone please unban me from ubuntu now
<BuckWild> I went through the exploit website thing
<BuckWild> either that, or someone can give me help in this channel
<BuckWild> why did I go from fully working XP to non-working non-supported ubuntu, wtf was I thinking
<tritium> BuckWild: are you sure you're baned?
<tritium> banne
<tritium> argh, banned
<BuckWild> I dunno, it directs me to that ubuntu-read-topic channel everytime
<BuckWild> even tho I connect on port 8001
<tritium> When did it happen?
<BuckWild> couple days ago I think
<BuckWild> I do like linux, but I just don't have all the support I need with this, I'm not gonna be able to run my HDTV in correct resolution it looks like...which I can do in XP, maybe I'm just better off being a "lamer" and using XP until I have a more standard set of what I want to do with my puter
<BuckWild> for a standard desktop configuration it's awesome, but trying to do anything complicated, just, doesn't really work out too well
<BuckWild> then some exploit cuts me off from the chat that gives me some what of a semblance of support
<BuckWild> and I'm really frustrated
<BuckWild> I'm out for a while
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Remy>  #ubuntu-read-topic told me to come here!
<Remy> fixored ?
<Hobbsee> Remy: for the exploit?
<Remy> yup
<Hobbsee> seems OK
<Hobbsee> Remy: you're connected to port 8001 now?
<Remy> I reconnect through port 8001
<Remy> yup
<Remy> *reconnected
<Hobbsee> cool :)
* Hobbsee waits for chanserv to stop lagging
<Hobbsee> Remy: done :)
<Remy> you sir are a jellyfish and a schollop.
<Remy> thank you for your time :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<jenda> So... how many times did I disconnect since yesterday?
<jenda> (looks like five... I should really order an assassination of a few executives...)
<Seeker`> jenda: ISP problems?
<jenda> Very much so.
* GazzaK giggles @ jenda 
<Seeker`> jenda: Send them an email telling them that  "Every time I get disconnected, I will kill you"
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> What's worse, they suggest my modem can't stand the load of IRC
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda: or simply email them every time you disconnect
* Kamping_Kaiser rofl
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: write me a script for it ;)
<Seeker`> the "load" of IRC?!
<jenda> yes
<jenda> which is a load of something else ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda: read logs -> if you disconnect -> email random 4mb file -> loop
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<thoreauputic> jenda: hahah - wow, IRC is eating your modem!
<jenda> :
<jenda> :{
<jenda> *:)
<jenda> Sorry, my typing skills went down the drain - I don't have my glasses for another 20 minutes :-D
<Seeker`> jenda: Ask them if it can cope with things like youtube
<thoreauputic> jenda: all that *huge* bandwidth from trolls flooding channels!
<jenda> yeah
<jenda> I measured a whole 4 megabytes a day or something.
<jenda> The funny thing is that they measured 800...
<thoreauputic> jenda: send them a nicely wrapped clue :)
<jenda> thoreauputic: :-D
<GazzaK> thoreauputic, thats illegal to send waste in the postal system :p
<thoreauputic> GazzaK: heheh
<GazzaK> counts as a bio-hazard
<thoreauputic> unsolicited clues!
<GazzaK> sadly
<Seeker`> GazzaK: You worry me, you really do
<GazzaK> it is however legal (I think) to use a courier service to deliver it
<thoreauputic> GazzaK: he should tell them they can impprove their IQ by listening to classical music ;)
<Seveas> jenda, if your connection is still working, please cloak dktrkranz
<GazzaK> Seeker`, a mate of mine set up a dodgy mail order company a few years ago, for sending "distasteful" items to former lovers/bosses
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, has to be, or else manure would not be able to be delivered for composting purposes ;)
<jenda> Seveas: k
<GazzaK> morning Seveas
<Seveas> evenin'
* GazzaK hates ikea's website
<jenda> GazzaK: great idea :) Then I can sue them for the cash it cost me ;)
<jenda> Seveas: done
* Seveas hugs jenda 
<GazzaK> Seveas, I thought you were in NL?
<jenda> ew
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Seveas: going to UDS?
<Seveas> GazzaK, I am :)
<Seveas> jenda, no idea
<GazzaK> so it's morning then?
<jenda> or Ubucon
<jenda> Seveas: ok :)
<Seveas> ubucon most likely not
<Seveas> and I doubt I'll have time for UDS
<elkbuntu> and i have no clue if i'll get to any of the above
<elkbuntu> @schedule sydney
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Australia/Sydney: 13 Feb 23:00: Community Council | 14 Feb 03:00: Forum Council | 14 Feb 07:00: Technical Board | 14 Feb 21:00: MOTU | 15 Feb 07:00: Edubuntu | 15 Feb 16:00: IRC Operators
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK bats PriceChild 
* PriceChild larts GazzaK 
<GazzaK> @pity 36 PriceChild
* Ubugtu spanks PriceChild with a pink tutu
<effie_jayx> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v kgoetz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> Are ubuntu-women a loco team now?
<pleia2> I'm not sure how UW was originally set up, the site is hosted on a loco box
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: it will never be a loco team
<gnomefreak> loco teams are more like ubuntu-es
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-chicago
<GazzaK> ubuntu-uk \o/
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<gnomefreak> i do believe you can make it an *official* team but i dont know what that gives you that you dont already have
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: I know that loco teams are like -uk and -es, it just sounded like they were one
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, not as such, no.
* Seeker` still hasn't managed to find out what you need to do to make a team an official team
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: you talk to jono
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> and loose a kidney ;)
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, or me
<gnomefreak> or elky :)
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: You mean to make a LoCo offical? or any team?
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: either
<Seeker`> elkbuntu...
<gnomefreak> jono & elkbuntu make that happen
<gnomefreak> or help you work in that way
<Seeker`> what steps do you acutally have to take to make a team official?
* gnomefreak heads to postoffice than back to hospital ill see everyone in a few days
<Seeker`> seeya
<SportChick> gnomefreak: hospital?
<gnomefreak> SportChick: gf had baby :)
<SportChick> gnomefreak: ah, congrats! :)
<gnomefreak> came home to shower and postoffice
<gnomefreak> ty
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: contrats
<Seeker`> s/contrats/congrats
<gnomefreak> ty
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak, wow, congrats
<Kamping_Kaiser> wd? ;P
<gnomefreak> ty
<pleia2> gnomefreak: congrats!
<gnomefreak> ty
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: Decided on a name?
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: seanna kathrine vivirito
<Seeker`> nice
<gnomefreak> seanna (c enna)
<gnomefreak> ok later
<Seeker`> bye
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: ping
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, pong?
<Seeker`> mind if i PM you?
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, ok, but you might be ignored for a bit, on lots of convos atm
<elkbuntu> Seveas, why on earth did ubugtu just ref ichythux?
<Seveas> because launchpad suxorz :p
<elkbuntu> hehe
<jenda> Seveas: that was nice :)
<Vorian> h
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<buckwild> umm
<buckwild> question: can anyone get into #ubuntu, because I'm connecting through a java client
<PriceChild> Hey buckwild
<buckwild> and I still can't
<PriceChild> buckwild, were you in yday cuz of the dcc exploit?
<PriceChild> having to change port?
<buckwild> I had the problem at home once
<buckwild> but I'm on an entirely different computer
<buckwild> on a different network
<buckwild> is it associated with my nick?
<buckwild> haha
<PriceChild> buckwild, I've just read the bantracker... please follow instructinos in the following factoid
<PriceChild> !dcc | buckwild
<ubotu> buckwild: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<buckwild> pricechild: I'm at work
<buckwild> I had the issue at home
<buckwild> I'm connecting from a java client
<buckwild> is this nick just banned?
<LjL> buckwild, i'll let you in
<LjL> yes
<buckwild> gotcha
<PriceChild> buckwild, please follow those instructions when you get home though :)
<buckwild> already did
<PriceChild> gd gd
<PriceChild> Sorry for it taking so long :)
<buckwild> np
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos-]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Slaughterer said: ubotu: it is not a partition, it is another hard drive
<PriceChild> !bot > Slaughterer
<tsmithe> haha
<mneptok> Eliza module time.
<LjL> 82.230's joining and parting #ubuntu... again...
<PriceChild> *83.230 ?
<LjL> PriceChild: yes, it's spanish people that quite often start trolling in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> No, as in don't you mean 83 not 82? :)
* PriceChild watches
<LjL> PriceChild: ah yes, i do mean that
<PriceChild> :)
<PriceChild> You're getting slack LjL :P
<LjL> perhaps there's not much to watch, they do this quite often. just *sometimes* they start trolling - in general, they tend to just join and part quickly
<LjL> PriceChild: well, when we switch to IPv6, i won't be able to remember any address anymore at all :P
<PriceChild> hehe "when" :)
<LjL> if.
<PriceChild> LjL, still watching?
<LjL> PriceChild: nope, was smoking and talking about the origin of the telephone wrt the telegraph :P
<PriceChild> Hehe :)
<PriceChild> A couple of nicks popped in with a random string of letters then disappeared again
<PriceChild> from 83.230
<LjL> yeah i'm looking at that
<LjL> the typical holaaaaaaaaaaaaa... you never know if it's trolls or just...
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, tsmithe said: !howdy is <alias> hi
<LjL> again, hola and then quits immediately
<LjL> i'd like to strangle them
<tsmithe> why doesn't it constitute spam, if you are so worried?
<LjL> it *is* spam, the joins and parts are annoying, as are the "holaaa"s. but the IP addresses are always different (though always 83.230)
<PriceChild> tsmithe, can't exactly block the whole 83.230
<LjL> see, he joined again with the same nickname this time
<LjL> surely not, it's a legitimate network overall
<tsmithe> yeah
<LjL> well, 95% of the people from it just do what i described, but
<tsmithe> hum
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, tsmithe said: !howdy is <alias> hi
<LjL> you just keep trying :P
<PriceChild> lol
<tsmithe> LjL, i do indeed
* tsmithe sees no problem with howdy
<tsmithe> !-hi
<ubotu> hi has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-07-11 17:20:25
<LjL> !howdy is <reply> Hi! If you need help, ask tsmithe
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<tsmithe> yay!
<LjL> no problems indeed :)
<PriceChild> lol
<tsmithe> !-howdy
<ubotu> howdy is <alias> hi - added by LjL on 2007-02-13 19:30:07
<LjL> :P
<tsmithe> pah
<LjL> pah? you really *liked* that? :P
<mc44> "If you need help, ask tsmithe. In a private message. Repeatedly"
<LjL> in caps.
<tsmithe> no
<tsmithe> you could delete !tsmithe and have !howdy
<LjL> eh?
<LjL> !tsmithe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsmithe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !howdy
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<tsmithe> !tsmithe-#ubuntuforums
<ubotu> who?
<tsmithe> :(
<LjL> well, #ubuntuforums factoids are not my factoids :P
<tsmithe> bah
<tsmithe> you're all out there to pick on poor ickle tsmithe :P
<tsmithe> i won't fix cinelerra for ye
<tsmithe> or alsa
<LjL> tsmithe: i've taken that as a statement of intents
<tsmithe> ...
<tsmithe> _
<tsmithe> _
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> anyone free ops
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, HymnToLife said: !ops [ Jordan_1 is spamming the channel
<PriceChild> ikonia, hey there
<ikonia> thanks PriceChild jordan_1 is a porn spam bot in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> nalioth, that was sneaky ;)
<PriceChild> ikonia, all sorted :)
<ikonia> thanks
<PriceChild> ikonia, thank nal ioth :)
<ikonia> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: cat walk on your keyboard?
<PriceChild> nalioth, how do you mean?
<nalioth> pri ce chil d    i don't have a cat
<PriceChild> nalioth, I just don't wanna make your computer keep beeping and annoying you unnecessarily sorry
<nalioth> PriceChild: i am awake.  the email beeps, the console beeps when it's done compiling . . . .
<PriceChild> :)
<nalioth> if i don't like the beeps, i turn the volume off
<PriceChild> hehe ok I'll bear that in mind next time :)
<BearPerson> and "bear" beeps my terminal ;)
* BearPerson hides
<PriceChild> hehe... I'll spell it bare next time :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<DBO> ljl, you can unmute yourself any time =P
<LjL> DBO: thanks >:
<mc44> probably hasnt noticed, no one listens to LjL anyway :)
<DBO> haha
<DBO> he was playing with the damn morse code thing
<LjL> mc44: i've noticed quite well :P
<DBO> I figured I'd take the shot at him while I could
<DBO> since you know, taking the shot at the regulars wasnt fair, and it would get the message across
<LjL> anyway i'm innocent, i just type some little morse... it's the *others* that fill everything with 10 lines of @unmorsed morse recursively! :P
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> but you I can hit with a ban stick and not worry about users complaining
<LjL> yeah i can see yipe laughing :P
<mc44> hah hes still loitering in there :)
<LjL> i'll found #ubuntu-cw :P though i suppose i need to write some CW thing for KDE, since i can't stand x-chat
<nalioth> -cw ?
<LjL> morse
<nalioth> was trying to think of what country it was
<LjL> heh it's Continuous Wave, governed by a parliament of frequencies, owns part of the ether :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos-]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos-> heh, no way I'm making the 5am meeting
<nalioth> which meeting?
<nalioth> obviously not coffee-drinkers-anoymoue
<nalioth> s
<nalioth> bleh
* nalioth needs less coffee
<apokryphos-> it'll be good for you :P
<nalioth> which meeting?
<apokryphos-> nalioth: topic ;-)
<nalioth> meeting . . .
* nalioth focusses
* nalioth falls on his keyboard
<apokryphos-> and here we have an example of the long-term effects of using irssi :P
* SportChick likes the part of the topic that says "This channel is for operator abuse..."
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* ompaul was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by nalioth (go to bed)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> yeap, abuse
<Seeker`> nalioth: You been awake long?
<nalioth> all day, Seeker`
* SportChick abuses nalioth by hugging him
<nalioth> oooh, perfume
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-14
<SportChick> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> okay thank you, i wasn't sure what I was doing
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Admiral_Chicago> nalioth: okay i'm here. how is it going
<nalioth> Admiral_Chicago: now poke Seveas
<nalioth> and hang out
<Admiral_Chicago> Seveas: i'd like to set up a cloak since I recieved Ubuntu membership. Can you msg me when you have the time? Thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks a lot nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Seveas: can I cloak tsmithe, meatballhat and nocturn?
<tsmithe> \o/
* Admiral_Chicago feels left out
<PriceChild> jenda, ^^^
<jenda> Seveas: and Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> to quote tsmithe "\o/"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> i asked for them because they asked me.
<jenda> well, not meatballhat, but I know he wants it ;) ...and deserves it.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> jenda,  i didn't ask you
<tsmithe> and i do deserve it :P
* tsmithe waves at Hobbsee 
<jenda> <tsmithe> now when can i have me cloak?
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> ok
<Hobbsee> hey tsmithe!
<Hobbsee> tsmithe: did you get membership then?
<tsmithe> jenda, now use the logs to find my birthday!
<tsmithe> Hobbsee, i did!
<tsmithe> :D
<Hobbsee> woot!
<jenda> tsmithe: once I sober up, I might...
<Vorian> yay tsmithe :)
<tsmithe> Hobbsee, wooot indeedy!
<tsmithe> ;DDD
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kgoetz> wb Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> ty :)
<kgoetz> np :)
<kgoetz> yw :)
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<kgoetz> how can you get a whois on someone whos not currently connected to the network?
<LjL> kgoetz: you can't. you do a /whowas :)
<kgoetz> oh, ty
<kgoetz> but i get 'no such nickname' :( oh well
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL> kgoetz: if the nick is registered try /msg nickserv info nickname
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> There's great danger for the loneliest ranger in town. No silver bullets, Tonto's split the scene. Next week will solve your problems. But now ... fish fingers all in a line. The milk bottles stand empty. Stay glued to your TV set!
<jenda> o.O
* Madpilot wonders what mneptok is smoking, and if he'll share it with the rest of the channel
<mneptok> "Pink Flag" by Wire belongs in everyone's CD collection. a *hugely* influential record.
<mneptok> (that's "Ex Lion Tamer" above)
<mneptok> release the bats!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> bats?  eeeek
<nalioth> i hate insomnia
<GazzaK> yeah, I actually had a decent nights sleep last night - first time for weeks :-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Seveas: your pastebin just locked me out
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* jenda prods Seveas about 'dem cloaks
* tsmithe prods jenda for the hell of it
* jenda prods tsmithe to hell.
<tsmithe> meh. i'm already there
<tsmithe> mwahahaha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Graaah, the power of identification :-D
<tsmithe> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos-]  by ChanServ
<GodFather> operator, I've been forwarded to ubuntu-read-topic, following the instructions I've connected to chat.freenode.net/8001 but still get forwarded, any suggestions?
<PriceChild> ping gnomefreak ^^^
<PriceChild> GodFather, Please be patient and someone will be with you shortly :)
* gnomefreak cant test him
<GodFather> ok, thx
<PriceChild> bah
* PriceChild looks for another active op
<apokryphos-> ok, tested; you're good to go, GodFather. One moment while I lift the ban from #ubuntu
<apokryphos-> GodFather: you can join #ubuntu directly now.
<GodFather> apokryphos, thank you, bye
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> hehe maxamillion
<elkbuntu> @schedule sydney
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Australia/Sydney: 15 Feb 07:00: Edubuntu | 15 Feb 16:00: IRC Operators | 16 Feb 08:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 18 Feb 02:00: Xubuntu | 21 Feb 23:00: Edubuntu | 23 Feb 03:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<jenda> Seveas: screaaam :)
<jenda> teh cloaxorz
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, tsmithe said: !PriceChild is <reply> PriceChild is smelly
<PriceChild> How rude :)
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> what? more so that !tsmithe-#ubuntuforums
<tsmithe> !tsmithe-#ubuntuforums
<ubotu> who?
<tsmithe> :'(
<tsmithe> ubotu is just angry at me cos Ubugtu loves me
* tsmithe cuddles Ubugtu 
<tsmithe> so cold! :'(
* tsmithe huggles Ubugtu 
* Ubugtu humps tsmithe
<PriceChild> I think ubugtu wants more than that tsmithe ;)
<PriceChild> :)
<tsmithe> looks like it :P
<Seveas> jenda, Admiral_Chicago: pong
<tsmithe> 'cording to jabber, jenda is away.
<tsmithe> but i can pester for myself :P
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: is at class most of today
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob or SportChick! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> :)
<SportChick> I'm gonna regret this, but hi Seveas :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<Seveas> SportChick, hiya
<Seveas> SportChick, are you level 1 staffer or can you modify access lists?
<SportChick> Seveas: I'm level 1 but I have good support ;)
<Seveas> SportChick, heh
<Seveas> ok, please make sure mruiz gets level 10 in #ubuntu-cl
* gnomefreak wonders where ive seen that nick before
<LjL> *wow* i've seen a friendly response from someone who i !away'd
<SportChick> Seveas: done :)
* Seveas hugs SportChick 
<SportChick> hehe
* SportChick hugs Seveas 
* LjL hugs his CRT
* SportChick giggles at LjL 
<Tm_T> LjL: Mind to hug my CRT too?
* LjL smells a catch. is it 40"? is it just about to implode? is its case open and the mains plugged in?
<Tm_T> no, just nice and warm 19" CRT, I have to go eating so someone should hug it for awhile. :)
<jenda> Seveas: reping
<Seveas> jenda, 'sup d00d?
<jenda> Can I cloak tsmithe, meatballhat, nocturn and Admiral_Chicago?
<Seveas> not yet
<jenda> okeydoke.
* SportChick pokes jenda
* jenda is poked
<jenda> hey SportChick :)
<SportChick> hiya kote :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Seveas: ping about cloak
<Admiral_Chicago> lunch break. by which I mean. I napped instead of taking a lunch
<Burgwork> Seveas: why don't you use LP bug tracking for cloaks?
<LjL> abg univat n pybnx vf n srngher abg n oht
<Seveas> @rot13 abg univat n pybnx vf n srngher abg n oht
<Ubugtu> not having a cloak is a feature not a bug
<Burgwork> so?
<LjL> so nothing. if my comment were relevant, i wouldn't have rot13d it :P
<Burgwork> fabbione uses the bug tracker for tracking his irclog requests
<Seveas> jenda, all clear
<jenda> Seveas: thx
<Admiral_Chicago> well i have to run to class now
<jenda> Admiral_Chicago: cloaked
<jenda> tsmithe: cloaked...
<Seveas> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<jenda> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Seveas> mc44 in the house...
<tsmithe> woo
<jenda> RUN!
<mc44> !!!!
<mc44> Hands up those without a date tonight?
* mc44 puts hand up!
* Seveas raises hand
<LjL> i'm too lazy to rise a hand, but yeah
<mc44> woo! we rock!
<Seveas> but /me has a fiancee, so that doesn't count :)
<mc44> Seveas: ah well, Ill just @pity you instead :)
<jenda> hehe, no date tonite :)
* jenda raises hand
<tsmithe> oops
<tsmithe> i didn't  mean "Seveas> mc44 in the house...
<tsmithe> <tsmithe> woo"
<mc44> tsmithe: oh fine, be like that
<tsmithe> hehee :D
<mc44> you aint getting any roses from me now
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, tsmithe said: !modes is <reply> See http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, tsmithe said: !mode is <alias> !mode
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, tsmithe said: !mode is <alias> !modes
<PriceChild> !modes is <reply> See http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml for a list of Channel/user modes
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<PriceChild> !mode is <alias> !modes
<ubotu> Factoid '!modes' does not exist
<PriceChild> !mode is <alias> modes
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<PriceChild> That confused me for a second tsmithe :)
<tsmithe> haha
<LjL> check existing factoids first :P
<LjL> !umode
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on Freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Seveas> !no mode is <alias> umode
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Seveas> !no mode is <alias> umode
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Seveas> !no modes is <alias> umode
<Seveas> meh, stupid bug there
<Seveas> !-modes
<ubotu> modes is <alias> umode - added by PriceChild on 2007-02-14 20:08:40
<PriceChild> Whoops sorry LjL & Seveas
<Seveas> PriceChild, the stupid bug is in ubotu, not in you ;)
<PriceChild> matter for debate 8-)
<Seveas> PriceChild, ok, let's reprase
<Seveas> PriceChild, this specific stupid bug is in ubotu, not in you ;)
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob or SportChick! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> ChanServ is not responding1
<Seveas> !
<gnomefreak> should we add bear and alindema^n to that?
<Seveas> BearPerson, alindeman, poke
<jenda> oi
* jenda looks for sharp object to kill Seveas with.
<jenda> Seveas: I just got a very peculiar cloak request...
<jenda> "Seveas sent me to you for an unaffiliated cloak. He also told me to say that you're an idiot :)"
<Seveas> bwahaha :)
<Seveas> btw, ChanServ just split...
<Seveas> <-- ChanServ has quit (sterling.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<Seveas> <Seveas> Shaffox, /msg jenda Seveas sent me to you for an unaffiliated cloak. He also told me to say that you're an idiot :)
<Seveas> that's not chronological btw
<jenda> Seveas: while there is nothing I know or can do about it, I relayed it to the staff...
<jenda> Thanks for respecting the guy's privacy ;)
<Seveas> LOL
<Seveas> this is the internet
<Seveas> there is no provacy
<Seveas> not even if you spell it correctly
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> So...
<jenda> imagine you are planning to go to india for a month with a strange group of people...
<jenda> ...the group shrivels to 4 by 3 days before departure...
<jenda> and then you find out another member of the group is a very active member of forum.ubuntu.cz
<jenda> (twice as active as I am :-D)
<gnomefreak> define strange. strangers or strange like us :)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: incase you didnt get the /notice yes it seems to be only them
* gnomefreak was never good at /notice
<PriceChild> I got it :)
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, i also replied with a very silly... although that's a bit of a silly question as who else would be running xgl :P
<gnomefreak> k
<Seveas> jenda, what did you do to poor chanserv?
<gnomefreak> i saw it
<jenda> Seveas: sorry... umm...
<jenda> I was ... well...
<jenda> ...hungry :(
<jenda> Seveas: it's being worked on :)
<Vorian> chanserv on #ubuntu-us just came back
* gnomefreak would watch out before all bots start attacking you ;)
<LjL> gnomefreak, shush :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jenda> Seveas: fixed.
<LjL> jenda: can i safely assume it'll stay online?
<LjL> (i.e. deop myself from everywhere)
<jenda> yes.
<jenda> :)
<LjL> Coll1er has joined this channel (i=blui@banged.her.so.hard.she.said.my.motherfuckin.name).
<LjL> may i ban Coll1er has joined this channel (i=blui@banged.her.so.hard.she.said.my.motherfuckin.name).   this one on sight, even if he didn't DCC yet? >:
<jenda> seing the hostmask...
<LjL> omh
<LjL> omg
<LjL> channel banlist is full
<GazzaK> hehe
<GazzaK> LjL, what channel?
<LjL> ubuntu
<PriceChild> GazzaK,  #ubuntu
<LjL> removing older exploit victims
<LjL> !ops | attention: i'm going to remove all first-half-of-January bans that look like dynamic addresses, as the ban list is reported as FULL
<ubotu> attention: i'm going to remove all first-half-of-January bans that look like dynamic addresses, as the ban list is reported as FULL: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Seveas> ack
<GazzaK> whats mode -R ?
<LjL> actually i'll remove all bans of 21 January, since that's the oldest that Freenode reports
<LjL> !umode
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on Freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
* mc44 hugs GazzaK and his silly questions
<GazzaK> thanks mc44
<PriceChild> LjL, did you remove Rr in #ubuntu?
<LjL> PriceChild: no, only R
<PriceChild> was confused then :)
<PriceChild> hmmm... a guy in -uregged just said "#asd".....
<LjL> his problem :P
<LjL> i wish my client's banlist window would work with multiple items at a time >:
<LjL> actually, i guess everybody in #ubuntu had wished that
<GazzaK> yep
<LjL> well, as you can see i'm doing the rest by hand now... but it's *kind of* annoying =)
<Seveas> LjL, xchat does that :)
<LjL> Seveas: i guess anything except my glorified telnet client does that ;)
<GazzaK> @pity 36 LjL
* Ubugtu spanks LjL with a pink tutu
<Seveas> LjL, kvirc?
<LjL> konv
<Seveas> krapversation :)
<mc44> see what he did there? Thats comedy people :p
<LjL> mc44: not my fault if you guys need to be banned so much that the banlist fills up :P
<PriceChild> lol mc44
<PriceChild> how big is #ubuntu's banlist and is there any way to get it even bigger?
<mc44> LjL: well Ill get my botnet right on it :)
<LjL> PriceChild: it's already set +L, so i guess it's as big as it can be
<PriceChild> LjL, hehe poke staff about it :P
<GazzaK> LjL, seen the bantracker Seveas has?  I seem to feature a little too much, not sure why
<LjL> PriceChild: right now (after my unbans, that is), it's in excess of 400 bans
<tsmithe> Seveas died...
<LjL> GazzaK: of course i do see the bantracker :P
<GazzaK> is seveas spamming?
<PriceChild> tsmithe, Seveas can't die
<LjL> GazzaK: probably :P
<PriceChild> LjL, madness :)
<GazzaK> LjL, do a search for GazzaK it's scary
<tsmithe> PriceChild, #ubuntuforums killed him
<PriceChild> tsmithe, ubugtu isn't on the same as him
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK hides
<tsmithe> PriceChild, i know
<tsmithe> hi Seveas
<tsmithe> you floodin?
<Seveas> too many bans removed at once
<LjL> GazzaK: it's a bit scary indeed, but i'm sure mc55 will catch up soon :P
<mc44> LjL: you promoted me? :)
<LjL> Seveas, you see, at least my attempt at an IRC client doesn't flood out of its own commands :P
<LjL> mc44: err... :P
* mc44 levels up
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o mc44]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> LjL, there were a lot more, but they had a clear out a short while back, then promptly kicked me for half an hour
* GazzaK hides from mc44 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o mc44]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> phew
<mc44> always too slow
<mc44> :(
<GazzaK> haha, gotta be quick
<mc44> dont get pinged by chanserv :(
<LjL> <[GuS] > my router? i am at my work at the univ  <[GuS] > not at home..........  <LjL> then i'll let you rejoin  <LjL> try joining  <[GuS] > will be nice if you askl first..... <[GuS] > ask*  <LjL> about 20 people were affected, we just forward them  <[GuS] > is why exist notice fuction o server msgs.... bye. <-- [GuS]  has left this server (Read error: 54 (Connection reset by peer)).
<GazzaK> see ( #ubuntu-offtopic ) OPABUSE!!!111eleventyone!
<LjL> what do i do, ban him again? >:
<nalioth> you guys, please don't ban the trolls who get klined, it's a waste of ban space
<LjL> nalioth, we usually don't... but then sometimes we end up banning them before they're k-lined :)
<PriceChild> Haha...
<PriceChild> bug 85203
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85203 in ubuntu-bots "Strip off enough of title so that bug URL would fit because some people are like really really talkative and may say enough letters (letters are like those things from a, b, c, d, e,f, g, all the way to z but MIT doesn't teach those so I'm not totally sure what all the letters are) but anyway they can get really long and I'd really like to see the bug URL (that's the linkie clickie thingie) ok pretty preety please lol
<LjL> PriceChild: yes
<Tm_T> Err, ok.
<LjL> PriceChild: bug 85203
<LjL> PriceChild: err, anyway, it came from another test bug report
<PriceChild> :)
<Tm_T> Btw is there any easy way to find out all channels I have some levels?
<LjL> initially that one was shorter... but "some" obnoxious person suggested that it should be used to make a point ;P
<PriceChild> /ns info Tm_T
<Tm_T> Thanks
<PriceChild> Haha LjL, jdong?
<LjL> PriceChild: jdong reported it, the obnoxious person suggested the title change ;)
<Tm_T> PriceChild: Hmm, I'm not channel O_o
<PriceChild> ahhh ok
<Tm_T> Whops, wrong serv!
<Tm_T> My bad.
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, tsmithe said: !gangsta is <reply> NOT Adamant1988
<tsmithe> hum. i should stop doing that
<LjL> what makes you think that? :P
<nalioth> PriceChild: yes, i was wondering why you allow jdong to exploit like he did yesterday
<PriceChild> nalioth, exploit?
<nalioth> PriceChild: he was in there yesterday repeating "start=key**logger" in a stupid 'story'
<PriceChild> I don't think i was online for that? :S
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, jdong said: !headon is HeadOn -- Applied directly to the forehead!
<Tm_T> ...
<GazzaK> jdong is drunk or high!
<LjL> speak of the wolf
<nalioth> PriceChild: jdong has been running amuck since yesterday, would you like the logs?
<PriceChild> nalioth, hmm yes please
<PriceChild> ping jenda
<nalioth> -!- jenda [n=jenda@ubuntu/member/jenda]  has quit [Client Quit]    PriceChild
<PriceChild> bah :)
<PriceChild> I knew that :)
<GazzaK> PriceChild, d'oh
<PriceChild> GazzaK, I know what I'm doing :P
<GazzaK> honest
<PriceChild> #ubuntuforums is very mad this evening... :S
<LjL> yeah, i can see that withing the first couple of messages :)
<GazzaK> it's not my fault, honest
<Vorian> GazzaK, :P
<mc44> its all the love in the air
<nalioth> PriceChild: that behaviour is quite offensive
<PriceChild> sorry i was talking in pm with someone.... /me runs back into chanel
<nalioth> PriceChild: http://pastebin.com/881234
<PriceChild> Thanks.
* PriceChild waits for pastebin to load
<nalioth> blame seveas, his pastebin accused me of spamming and locked me out
<LjL> hah
<PriceChild> haha :)
<mc44> oh so *thats* what st ar t k el og er does
<PriceChild> Hmm ok thanks nalioth
* PriceChild forwards logs to jenda also.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<wkdown> ok, I changed to port 8001 but I still cant get in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> wkdown, please be patient.
<PriceChild> wkdown, an op has to test you before you're allowed back in
<nalioth> PriceChild: you can test, and poke us
<wkdown> oh ok
<PriceChild> nalioth,
<wkdown> test once or every time I connect?
<PriceChild> wkdown, please join #pricechild
<PriceChild> wkdown, just this once :)
<LjL> wkdown: just once, but you should make sure that port 8001 is set *permanently*
<wkdown> it is
<nalioth> LjL: can you join #pricechild also?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> wkdown, you may now join #ubuntu :)
<PriceChild> thanks LjL :)
* tsmithe sees the increasing number of router people and wonders why the issue can't be fixed on the server
<LjL> bah, wonder why people don't react to /invites
<PriceChild> and nalioth :)
<LjL> tsmithe: because it has nothing to do with the server..
<tsmithe> ok
* tsmithe has no idea ;)
<LjL> feisty is going to ship with port 8001 as default, though
<PriceChild> woo that's better :)
<geem> wth
<geem> i am not even on an ubuntu machine
<geem> why would i be getting kicked
<LjL> geem: the problem has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<LjL> it's a router problem
<geem> ok
<geem> i see
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<geem> ty
<PriceChild> LjL, shall I do this one too?
<LjL> geem: if you believe you were kicked by mistake, we can check that right away
<LjL> if you actually are affected, though, you should either get new router firmware or connect to port 8001 instead of 6667
<LjL> PriceChild: same for me
<PriceChild> geem, #pricechild please for a test?
<geem> ok
<geem> #pricechild
<geem> hmm
<PriceChild> /j #pricechild
<geem> sry
<LjL> type  /join #pricechild
<geem> ya
<gnomefreak> looks like he failed the test
<nalioth> gnomefreak: leaving is not quit
<gnomefreak> ah doh didnt read that right :(
<Minataku> [18:14:23]  Minataku help find
<Minataku> [18:14:24]  ubotu Error: There is no command "find".
<Minataku> What the crap? O.o
<PriceChild> find isn't a part of the standard supybot
<Minataku> Ah
<PriceChild> its encoded into the encyclopedia plugin sev eas wrote
<Minataku> Hm... [18:17:49]  ubotu Error: There is no command "encyclopedia find".
<Minataku> Actually, it should show up anyway according to the !help message
<Minataku> Says the plugin name is only needed if there's one command in multiple plugins (which seems like a stupid thing to do anyway)
<PriceChild> Yeah... but the !find command isn't a real command...
<Minataku> @.@
* PriceChild can't think of how to explain
<Minataku> Well, long story short, is there a way to get ubotu to spit out all the results to !find?
<LjL> no
<Minataku> I though that perhaps it would do it by default in PM but I was wrong
<Minataku> Ah... well then... feature request.
<LjL> can't use apt-file? it's handier anyway
<Minataku> LjL: I don't use Kubuntu
<LjL> Minataku: then use packages.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> Minataku: ah, apt-file is a CONSOLE program, it works on any linux running apt-get
<Minataku> I'm not running apt-get
<ubotu> In ubotu, SmartMan said: ok that is so good but i need some help to make it
<Minataku> Nor would I ever
<nalioth> Minataku: then what are you doing here?
<Minataku> I can help out with general Linux things
<Minataku> Which I've been doing for a while now
<nalioth> you guys load up the ban list way too much
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-15
<gnomefreak> ubotu has find if its used correctly
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> Sorry, just thought it was weird but there's a reason behind it
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Sorry for the late reply XD
<nixternal> nalioth: is there anything someone can do if they forgot their stupid network password?
<SportChick> nixternal: did you register an email address when you registered your nick?
<nixternal> it isn't me
<nixternal> let me ask
<nixternal> jeesh, he is to stooopid to even remember, he doesn't think he did
<nalioth> stupid is as stupid does -- forrest gump
<nixternal> haha true dat homey :)
<SportChick> nixternal: what's the nick?
<nixternal> posingaspopular
<nixternal> haha, I told him hold on one second, we are scanning his computer
<SportChick> hehe
<SportChick> nixternal: he did not set an email
<SportChick> he'll need to wait until the nick has been inactive for 60 days before we can drop it
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> good for him
<SportChick> you might want to give him this link in the meantime:  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<nixternal> heh, I was one minute ahead of you on that one :)
<atoponce> now that i'm an ubuntu member, how do i setup the ubuntu.com email?
<atoponce> i assume it's done through launchpad?
<PriceChild> atoponce, your launchpad name @ubuntu.com is your email. All mail to it gets redirected to your launchpad default email
<PriceChild> atoponce, Its set up automanually
<atoponce> ok
<atoponce> so, then i don't need to worry about adding it?
<atoponce> about how long does it take to get sent?
<atoponce> hmmm
<atoponce> mail returned
<PriceChild> atoponce, "automanually" - you may have to wait a day or so :)
<atoponce> ahh. ok
<atoponce> i'll keep an eye on it. thx
<tsmithe> atoponce, are you part of the ubuntumembers team yet?
<atoponce> tsmithe: yes
<tsmithe> mrgh
<atoponce> i was added monday
<tsmithe> ah right
* tsmithe was approved gestern^Wyesterday
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> hiya Hobbsee
<tsmithe> see Hobbsee, i did get a shiny new cloak!
<Hobbsee> hey tsmithe :)
<tsmithe> :)
<PriceChild> tsmithe, Its still not right...
<tsmithe> ?
<PriceChild> however many times I see it
<tsmithe> why not?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, tsmithe said: !newb is <alias> noob
<PriceChild> tsmithe, grr
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> just doing my bit for the editing and improvement of the ubuntu project's irc bots
<Hobbsee> !timebasedreleases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee waves
<nalioth> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey nalioth :)
<Madpilot> the Hobbsee arriveth.
<Hobbsee> i do!
<SportChick> hiya Hobbsee :D
<Hobbsee> hey SportChick!!!
<SportChick> hehe
<SportChick> yay I got 3 ~!
<Hobbsee> :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> quick poll: is blazemonger in #ubuntu trolling, or just a PEBKAC case?
<PriceChild> Was gonna say PEBKAC then saw the mary jane and not so sure lol
<Madpilot> MJ probably causes the PEBKAC...
<PriceChild> mj Madpilot ?
<Madpilot> 'mary jane'/BC's most prolific cash crop/etc
<PriceChild> ah sorry I was being silly there
<PriceChild> Is meeting in -meeting?
<Madpilot> we're having a meeting?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: yes.  4mins
* Madpilot actually bothers to read /topic... ah!
<Hobbsee> haha
<PriceChild> No-one reads the topic :)
<PriceChild> No-one reads stickies... or announcements... :)
<Madpilot> or documentation
* Hobbsee pokes Seveas 
<elkbuntu> is the meeting now?
* Madpilot runs 'sudo apt-get install another_cold_beer' to prepare for the meeting
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: should be
<Madpilot> hmm... does @lart work in -meeting?
<PriceChild> Madpilot, only one way to find out
<Madpilot> true
* nalioth can't tell time
<Madpilot> you can't think in Zulu? Terrible.
<Madpilot> err, UTC/Zulu/etc
<elkbuntu> of for effs sake
<nalioth> is the meeting live, or are we just milling about?
<Hobbsee> we're waiting for Seveas
<Madpilot> we're spamming -meeting's logs
<nalioth> alrighty then
<Hobbsee> so?  :P
<mneptok> don't take that tone with me.
<Hobbsee> @lart mneptok
* Ubugtu whacks mneptok with the cluebat
<nalioth> Hobbsee: you can send mneptok into a loop with lart 37
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i could do that anyway :P
<Hobbsee> @lart 37 mneptok
* Ubugtu shows mneptok a photo of mneptok
* mneptok 's dark event horizon grows
<SportChick> @lart 29 Hobbsee
* Ubugtu tickles Hobbsee's feet with a feather
<Hobbsee> @lart SportChick
* Ubugtu sends FesterAnvil hurtling through the sky to land on SportChick
<Madpilot> SportChick, the one you're looking for is lart 28, I think
<SportChick> awww mine was nicer :p
<Madpilot> it's Hobbsee's favourite lart
<SportChick> (by luck)
<SportChick> Madpilot: hehe, I picked a number at random
<Hobbsee> @lart 28 SportChick
* Ubugtu thwacks SportChick with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<SportChick> hehe
<Madpilot> which part(s) are pointy, though?
* Madpilot hides, quickly
* Hobbsee thwaps Madpilot 
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: why, which were you hoping for? :P
<mneptok> back in 10
<Madpilot> No comment. None at all.
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: hah.
* SportChick harasses Hobbsee on anmother channel instead :D
<Hobbsee> SportChick: heh.  thanks
<Hobbsee> SportChick: i was curious to see how badly Madpilot would corner himself, though.
<Hobbsee> and mneptok just wussed out.
<Madpilot> I have slightly more tact than that, Hobbsee. Slightly.
<Hobbsee> slightly, it seems.
<SportChick> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> wow, that killed the chat...
<Hobbsee> hey tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: 'allo
<tonyyarusso> Thought I was late for the meeting - 'parently not
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: meeting appears to be called off, and Madpilot is suffering from an episode of foot in mouth disease
* SportChick tacklehugs Hobbsee here too :D
<Madpilot> heh
<nalioth> i'm fixing to fire up a DVD if we don't get started soon
<mneptok> s/foot/hoof/
<tonyyarusso> (Valentine's day + not remembering which time zone I'm in = slight delay)
<SportChick> tonyyarusso!!  where've you been?!?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Oh?  Why's that?
* Hobbsee is tacklehugged, and hugs SportChick back
* Hobbsee attempts to get up off the floor.
* tonyyarusso just finished a DVD
<Jucato> so there's no meeting?
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: Read your e-mail!
<tonyyarusso> :P
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: oh?
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, I asked which bits of the Pointy Hobbsee of DOOM were pointy ;)
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: assuming you get the -irc ML, that is
<SportChick> since when do you have my email address, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Uh, the points.  duh
<Jucato> Hobbsee: meeting is called off?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: who knows
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: not me :)
<Jucato> uhm... ok... :(
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: Ah, a'ight.  Taking some personal time then would be your answer.  :)
<tonyyarusso> (The much much shorter answer...)
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: bah
<tonyyarusso> Mez: ping
<SportChick> mez: run! (/me is being ornery tonight)
<tonyyarusso> Note to self/world: Check your existing bans _before_ going away...
<tonyyarusso> Is he still in Geneva, or at home again?
<Mez> tonyyarusso, pong
<tonyyarusso> Mez: Was wondering if you had site stuff set up and ready to go.
<Mez> just point your NS at me or tell me what domain and I'll poke it
<tonyyarusso> "poke it"?
<Mez> (set it up)
<tonyyarusso> I think I may just stick with the ns stuff I have - more flexibility that way (and no three day wait)
* Mez shrugs
<Mez> well as long as you set it up to point to me properly
<tonyyarusso> right
<mneptok> Ich bin der Musikant mit Taschenrechner in der Hand.
<tonyyarusso> I think all that's left then is login info
<tonyyarusso> (IP ending in .94 correct?)
* tonyyarusso has no idea what mneptok said
<Mez> mneptok, pervert
<Mez> tonyyarusso, tonyyarusso.com ?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: correct
<Mez> tonyyarusso, how much space would you like? (or more, do you need?)
<Mez> just filling in limits on the setup form
<tonyyarusso> Mez: Well, I _just_ started with this one, so not much currently, but I would like to import old posts if I can get the script to work and such.  I don't have a very good idea of the size these things take, but generally speaking: lots of text, but few images.
<tonyyarusso> I can always let you know if there's a problem coming up.
<Mez> give me a MB amount
<Mez> to put in the form
<tonyyarusso> Mez: Shall I fire up the machine it was one and do a du?
* tonyyarusso doesn't have a clue, clearly
<Mez> lmao
<Mez> I've set it as 500 for now, and only put a "warn" instead of a suspend
<Mez> you should have an email, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Cool
<tonyyarusso> thanks
<Mez> let me know if you dont get it
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<Mez> (oh, and my websie's only using 125 Mb, and thats with an apt archive, a few Mp3s as well...
<tonyyarusso> should be plenty then
<Mez> tonyyarusso, Message accepted for delivery
<Mez> so if you dont get it now
<Mez> it's your mail systems fault not mine
<tonyyarusso> So, if I just connected to the desktop via a crossover cable, and there is a connection up via Network-Manager, how do I find out the remote IP to ssh in?
<Mez>  /var/log/dhcp.log ?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: no such file
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<Mez> tonyyarusso, get the email ?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: yep
<Mez> cool, sorry the Control panel is confusing
<Mez> but it;s nice once you get used to it
<tonyyarusso> yeah, it's a little special
<Mez> in the "special ed" stylee
<Mez> hi stylus
<stylus> lo Mez
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Mez> mneptok, Ist es batteriebetrieben
<Mez> ?
<mneptok> Mondbetrieben
<Mez> Mond? khl!
* stylus waves to jenda :)
* jenda waves back to stylus
* GazzaK waves to jenda too :-)
* jenda waves back to GazzaK
* jenda then eyes mneptok and Mez suspiciously...
* mneptok continues leaking
<GazzaK> @pity 36 jenda
* Ubugtu spanks jenda with a pink tutu
<GazzaK> oops, wrong one
<GazzaK> @pity 37 jenda
* Ubugtu shows jenda a photo of mneptok
<GazzaK> thats the one
* jenda runs away screaming.
<Mez> jenda, why - we're talking about pocket calculators
<Mez> moon powered apparently
<GazzaK> anyone heard "moon chavs"?
<jenda> I understood that part ;)
<Mez> w00 my lug was in linux mag
<Mez> which reminds me
<Mez> *puts his ubuntu T shirt out to dry
<Mez> lug meet later
<GazzaK> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/336092  click on the "Watch this movie" :-)
<jenda> Mez: :)
<jenda> Mez: which shirt you got?
<Mez> the misprinted one and a kubuntu one
<jenda> hehe
<GazzaK> misprinted?  how? :-)
<jenda> does someone offer Kubuntu shirts?
<Mez> jenda, yes, kenny duffus
<jenda> oooh
<Mez> GazzaK, the colours in the logo are wrong
<jenda> Mez: And I didn't know...
<Mez> jenda, kenny@duffus.org and sealne on IRC
<Mez> jenda, lol - he's been selling them for a while
<jenda> dayum
<Mez> i got mine free though for helping on the KDE/kubuntu stall at last LRL
<jenda> Well, I can't pay that any attention to it now, unfortunately :(
<Mez> jenda: come to this years LRL :P
<jenda> But I'll make sure he gets a spot on diy.devubuntu.com
<jenda> Mez: when and where? ;)
<Mez> http://www.lugradio.org/live/2007/index.php/Main_Page
<Mez> read the very top of the page
<jenda> kk
<Mez> LugRadio Live 2007 ... 7th-8th July 2007 ... The Lighthouse, Fryer Street, Wolverhampton, UK
<Mez> lmao
<Mez> nice
<Mez> i just realised that it's a picture of mark in the background
<jenda> wee, I know that guy in the back :)
<jenda> right... ;)
<jenda> UK? Ain't ever going to that hole...
* jenda runs
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Just kidding - would love to, but prolly won't get the chance.
<Mez> ask mark if he'll give yu a lift on the buntucopter
<Mez> or on canonical 1
<GazzaK> jenda, I'd not come to the UK either, it's full of dragons
<jenda> Mez: :-D
<jenda> Mez: I'll ask him for that regarding Sevilla...
<jenda> GazzaK: don't you kinda live there?
<GazzaK> jenda, it's a big ish place
<jenda> hehe
<GazzaK> I'm sure you'd be safe
<jenda> I've been there twice and I never felt safe ;)
<GazzaK> well, I did mean, safe from me...
<jenda> (BTW, whee, I'm changing planes in Moscow... so if anything happens...)
<jenda> That's what I meant too.
<GazzaK> awwww
<GazzaK> I'd be nice
<jenda> exactly.
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> Anyway, I gotta run.
<GazzaK> byeeee
<mneptok> what's her name? virginia plain.
<elkbuntu> ok. so.. taking bets. how much would you guys bet that Seveas overslept and forgot the meeting?
<GazzaK> meeting, what meeting?
<elkbuntu> irc meeting
<GazzaK> 5am UTC, thats cruel
<elkbuntu> well.. it was made to take into consideration the people who would normally need to attend at 4am, aussies... hobbsee and myself
<elkbuntu> so i rushed to be home at 4pm, and it didnt eventuate :(
<GazzaK> 4am, that doesn't exist
<GazzaK> 4am at night might exist, normally in the 24hour food place on the way home from a night out, but 4am in the morning is a lie
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi elkbuntu
<Seveas> elkbuntu, unfortunatly this was a case of real life getting massively in the way and not a case of oversleeping
<Seveas> oversleeping doesn't mean being over 5 hours late
<jenda> You should really do something about that RL thing, dude.
<Seveas> I am doing more about the IRC thing
<Seveas> see mailinglist later today
<mneptok> that sounds ominous
<GazzaK> get irc on your mobile, then you will always be about :p
<Tm_T> Hmm, I do irc wih my iPaq, and when it runs out battery, I pull out my mobilephone. =)
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> chanserv broken again?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> no
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-ops:Seveas] : Welcome to the home of the operators of all Ubuntu (and derivatives) channels | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | The newly elected IRC council: Seveas, nalioth, Hobbsee, LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> see mailinglist :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Congrats, Hobbsee, Ljl :)
<jenda> and Seveas and nalioth, of course.
<jenda> Seveas: o.O Stepping down? No! That can't be! I mean...
<Seveas> jenda, it can only be good for the team, right now lots of things are blocked on me and I'm less and less available
<jenda> There is no way the daily hollar to Seveas for trouble with this and trouble with that can just change the adressee and remain the same...
<jenda> the list of cloaks after a CC meeting...
<jenda> misbehaving idiots in charge of our namespace channels...
<jenda> GazzaK...
<jenda> '(
<jenda> Life is hardly worth it anymore.
<Seveas> lol
<Seveas> you'll still seemisbehaving idiots in charge
<Seveas> and gazzak bing kicked
<Seeker`> phew ,Gazzak still gets kicked. I thought the world was going to end!
<mneptok> Seveas: does this mean you'll have more cuddle-time for me?
<GazzaK> eeek
<GazzaK> I step away for a bit to do work, and get pinged
<Seveas> mneptok, only when I'm in canada
<Seeker`> Seveas: Where are you from?
<GazzaK> awww, cuddles
<Seeker`> Seveas: Will you still be reponsible for the bots?
<Seveas> yes
<Seeker`> cool
* Seeker` may have some questions for you about them at some point in the future
* mneptok discovers HTML email templates in the CRM
<Seveas> mneptok, bury it
<mneptok> "if you're queit and listen carefully, you can hear the technically illiterate marketing monkeys in the undergrowth ..."
<jenda> Seveas: oh, good :) I almost thought that perhaps it would become possible to lart you.
<Seveas> hahahahaha
<SportChick> jenda: drag him into ##essy & lart at will :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* tsmithe waves at Hobbsee 
* GazzaK hides from Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee huh?
* Hobbsee pokes Seveas 
* Hobbsee waves at tsmithe 
<Seveas> hi Hobbsee
<Seveas> Hobbsee, /topic
* SportChick tacklehugs hobbsee
<Seveas> congrats :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: yeah, saw :)  thanks
* Hobbsee wonders what the final votes were
<Seveas> some people voted in private so I'm not disclosing that
<Seveas> you'll just have to trust me
<SportChick> ahhh congrats to all of you - Hobbsee, LjL, nalioth & Seveas
<Seveas> SportChick, /me and nalioth already were on the council :p
<Hobbsee> Seveas: was meaning in terms of "how big the range was" - ie, if there were clear winners or whatever
* Hobbsee is just curious
<SportChick> Seveas: yes but you were re-elected? or just a longer term?
<Hobbsee> wasnt suggesting disclosing who voted what
<Seveas> SportChick, only 2 additional members were chosen
<Seveas> Hobbsee, ah ok
<Seveas> 5-4-3-1 hobbsee-ljl-elkbuntu-rob
* Hobbsee nods
<SportChick> Seveas: ah well congratulations on not being impeached :D
* Seeker` wonders if he needs to be scared of Hobbsee and Ljl now
<GazzaK> i'm always scared of Hobbsee
<SportChick> awwwww
<elkbuntu> oh, so he *is* alive
<Hobbsee> Seveas: interesting.  @ the ML
* SportChick wonders who tsmithe is & why he joined her channel, insulted her & left
<tsmithe> insulted her???
* tsmithe apologies profusely
<tsmithe> *apologises
<SportChick> hrmph
<tsmithe> didn't mean it to sound at all insulting, sorry
<SportChick> "another pointless channel"?
<tsmithe> oh
<Seveas> kill him!!!
<tsmithe> jenda lifted my channel limit
<tsmithe> on the condition that i don't join loads of just chat channels
<Seeker`> tsmithe: Claim that the chat ones are the ones that would be inside the limit, and the ones outside the limit are the useful ones. :P
<Hobbsee> Seveas: how soon are you planning on stepping down?
<tsmithe> Seeker`, hehe ok :)
<Seveas> Hobbsee, when the council is blessed with being acked by the CC and the other members are comfortabl with it
<Seveas> 'it' being 'me leaving'
<Hobbsee> Seveas: other members as in other ops, or other IRC council members?
<Seveas> the latter
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<Seveas> <xipietotec> @lart 37 me
<Seveas> * Ubugtu shows xipietotec a photo of mneptok
<Seveas> <Seveas> xipietotec, masochist :p
<apokryphos> Seveas: stepping down? :O
<apokryphos> how come?
<Seveas> apokryphos, availability issues
<apokryphos> by the way, I oppose any decision to reinstate somerville32
<Seveas> as in: I'm verrrrrrryyyyyyy busy
<apokryphos> I see
<SportChick> good morning apokryphos
<apokryphos> hi SportChick 8)
<Seveas> apokryphos, please reply on the mailinglist :)
<SportChick> apokryphos: just superglue Seveas to the channel...it works for me ;)
* Hobbsee still in shock
<apokryphos> really? We all know how popular he is ;-)
<Seveas> Hobbsee, lol@mailing list reply :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: *grin*
<apokryphos> 1 vote difference!
<apokryphos> close stuff 8)
<pleia2> Hobbsee: congrats :)
<jenda> tsmithe: I did not :)
<SportChick> jenda: hehe you get blamed for everything!
* mneptok forgot which candidates promised to purge the Communist elements in a bloody reign of terror :(
* tsmithe seems to recall saying so...
* SportChick thinks jenda told tsmithe to insult her....
<tsmithe> or me interpreting it as so...
<Hobbsee> pleia2: thanks!
<tsmithe> i didn't (mean to) insult you, SportChick! :(
* tsmithe wonders if she'll ever forgive me
<Hobbsee> no.
<SportChick> tsmithe: suurreeeeeee
<SportChick> @lart 28 tsmithe
* Ubugtu thwacks tsmithe with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<tsmithe> phew. . . that's ok then :)
<jenda> SportChick: hehe
<Seveas> @lart 37 jenda
* Ubugtu shows jenda a photo of mneptok
<SportChick> tsmithe: ask anyone...I'm not the forgiving type ;D
<jenda> aaaaaaaaah!
<jenda> tsmithe: no, she isn't.
<tsmithe> jenda, did i ask you?
* jenda kicks tsmithe
<Kamping_Kaiser> tsmithe, you were going to
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> Kamping_Kaiser, i was ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<jenda> tsmithe: see?
<jenda> it's just the lag :-D
<tsmithe> jenda, being psychic is not allowed
<SportChick> jenda: hrmph!
<tsmithe> i hadn't even finished typing it :P
<Seveas> @lart 3 tsmithe
* Ubugtu beats tsmithe senseless with a 50lb Unix manual
* tsmithe now has a lump on his head twice the size of that manual and beats Seveas around with that instead
<tsmithe> *hides*
* Seveas ducks
<Seveas> tsmithe misses and falls on the floor
* tsmithe falls over from the weight and momentum
* Seveas stomps on tsmithe 
<tsmithe> Seveas, you're all psychic! omgz :P
<Seveas> tsmithe, of course
* SportChick tacklehugs Seveas & tickles him until he cries "uncle!"
<elkbuntu> mmmmm raspberry timtams
* Hobbsee stomps Seveas 
<tsmithe> Seveas, mrgh... not allowed
* Seveas kicks SportChicks ass
* Seveas kisses Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> ewww!
* SportChick cries & hides behind hobbsee
<Seveas> HAHA
* Hobbsee vigourously washes her face
<Seveas> cooties!
<Hobbsee> yup.  SeveasCOOTIES!
<elkbuntu> dear oh dear
* tsmithe never understood what cooties were. don't think we have them in england
* Hobbsee cuddles SportChick away from the scary men.
<elkbuntu> tsmithe, <othergender> germs
* jenda protects SportChick heroically
<tsmithe> elkbuntu, aha. danke
<tsmithe> @lart 28 jenda
* Ubugtu thwacks jenda with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
* jenda runs before the barrage of laughter kills him
<Seveas> @t
<mneptok> or before you lose bladder control.
<Seveas> meh
<jenda> :-D
<elkbuntu> i swear, i am surrounded by morons
* SportChick hires jenda to defend her against Seveas' assaults
<Seveas> elkbuntu, *newsflash*
* mneptok jumps up and down on elkbuntu 
<tsmithe> !ohmy | elkbuntu
<ubotu> elkbuntu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, you'd be wrong
<tsmithe> she swore!
<jenda> elkbuntu: no problem, you can always come to us if they get too annoying...
<Seveas> SportChick, I eat jendas for breakfast
<elkbuntu> jenda, rofl
<Kamping_Kaiser> tsmithe, no, she classified you "P
<tsmithe> Kamping_Kaiser, :'(
<SportChick> Seveas: in court?!
<mneptok> Seveas: does the jewelery hurt when you pass it?
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: proof: <elkbuntu> i swear
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, the term 'i swear'
<Seveas> mneptok, it tickles
* elkbuntu ^5's jenda
<jenda> mneptok: I don't wear any jewelery...
<mneptok> Seveas: kinky. and strangely compelling ...
<Seveas> SportChick, sure, why not
<jenda> Seveas: you aren't allowed to eat in court, usually...
<elkbuntu> yes, lurkers. these are the people who run these channels. isnt it wonderful :
<jenda> ...much less eat the plaintiff.
<tsmithe> Seveas is a special exception
<tsmithe> (emphasis on special)
<mneptok> jenda: wait until you're admitted to the bar in Guinea-Bissau.
<SportChick> or the plaintiff's representative
<elkbuntu> well he's definately an exception to the norm
* mneptok baps elkbuntu 
<jenda> An exception in the exceptions..
* Hobbsee bops mneptok with the cluebat
<jenda> ...making him, well, routine, unlike the other exceptions
<jenda> Hobbsee: wow, do those come supplied with Council membership?
<jenda> mneptok: o.O
<mneptok> elkbuntu: finite. "from the finite" (i.e. "that wich is known") = de finite
<SportChick> @lart 62 seveas
<mneptok> definitely ;)
<elkbuntu> heh
<SportChick> awwww...no 62?! :(
<Hobbsee> jenda: not usually
<elkbuntu> @lart 42 SportChick
<elkbuntu> what?
<tsmithe> :P
<jenda> Hobbsee: oh, so they swapped it for your pointy thing,...
<SportChick> @lart Seveas
* Ubugtu cats /dev/urandom into SportChick's ear
<tsmithe> hehe
* tsmithe huggles Ubugtu 
* Ubugtu squeezes tsmithe
* Seveas whistles
<Hobbsee> jenda: no.  my Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  is still very much alive
<jenda> Who is Francis G?
<Seveas> apokryphos
<jenda> oh
<jenda> thx
<jenda> just noticed the sig
<mneptok> regurg++
<elkbuntu> @lart 37 mneptok
* Ubugtu shows mneptok a photo of mneptok
<jenda> rofl
<elkbuntu> @lart 38 Hobbsee
<elkbuntu> ok...
<Hobbsee> @lart 28 elkbuntu
* Ubugtu thwacks elkbuntu with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
* Hobbsee is not big and pointy though.
<mneptok> 07:06 <@mneptok> regurg, the squirrels
<mneptok> 07:06 < regurg> the squirrels are coming.
<mneptok> the squirrels
* SportChick hrmphs & sulks in the corner
<elkbuntu> ok... we need 4 more larts
<mneptok> are coming.
<mneptok> in fact, you shall not be saved.
<jenda> mneptok: well, how should I put it...
<Seveas> mneptok, make sure they clean up after themselves...
<mneptok> Seveas: like you'd notice nuts in this channel?
<jenda> o.O
<Seveas> mneptok, it's full of nuts
* elkbuntu wonders if seveas meant what she thinks he meant, and if mneptok got it or not
<Seveas> look around you
<mneptok> jenda: one of yours seems undescended ....
<jenda> now that's a good pun... but kinda loses it's funniness by being said by mneptok
<Seveas> elkbuntu, I did and I'm not sure mneptok understood :p
<elkbuntu> Seveas, ;)
<Seveas> elkbuntu, tissue?
<mneptok> elkbuntu: see my comment
<elkbuntu> mneptok, your comment doesnt give any indication that you 'got it'
<mneptok> o yo of little faith ....
<mneptok> *ye
<jenda> hmm...
<jenda> I never had the impression mneptok's comments gave any indications of anything, really...
* jenda runs
<elkbuntu> jenda, besides his lack of sanity
<mneptok> 1). i possess an input device
<mneptok> 2). i have an internet connection
<jenda> thanks, mneptok, prime examples... ;)
<mneptok> 3). i have the .453 brain cell requisite to connect to IRC
* tsmithe doesn't know where mneptok is going with this
<elkbuntu> tsmithe, he's listing the things all his comments indicate
<tsmithe> ah
<Seveas> @rot13 Vs lbh nfxrq Oehpr Fpuarvre gb qrpelcg guvf, ur'q pehfu lbhe fxhyy jvgu uvf ynhtu.
<Ubugtu> If you asked Bruce Schneier to decrypt this, he'd crush your skull with his laugh.
<tsmithe> only got to 3 before he had to stop i see
<gnomefreak> congrats Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> thanks gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<mneptok> tsmithe: please bring your other .547 brain cell next time ;)
* tsmithe doesn't have that many, sorry
<mneptok> tsmithe: as long as it's not an integer you're ahead of the game in #ubuntu ;)
<tsmithe> haha ok
<elkbuntu> !seen somerville32
<elkbuntu> ... hmm.. which bot had that feature?
<Seveas> SeenServ
<jenda> elkbuntu: /msg seenserv seen somerville32
<elkbuntu> jenda, /ns info <nick> works too
<jenda> right :)
<Seveas> !#
<Seveas> #!$
<Seveas> ubotu, lousy bot, tell me about vlc
<jenda> Seveas: I want that to work..
<Seveas> <ubotu> (In the future, please use a private message to investigate) Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Seveas> it works :)
<jenda> wow :)
<jenda> ubotu, useless piece of ... well... piece of Seveas' creation, tell me about Seveas
<jenda> O.o
<jenda> 
<Hobbsee> Seveas: creates useless pieces of...
<Seveas> junk
<elkbuntu> snake poop?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> congrats LjL
<Hobbsee> congrats LjL!
<Jucato> LjL: congrats
<SportChick> congrats LjL :)
<LjL> thanks :) congrats hobbsee too
<SportChick> @lart tsmithe
* Ubugtu gets the neuraliser out and points it at tsmithe
* tsmithe knocks the neuraliser away with a swift flick of his cloak
<LjL> how was the meeting?
* gnomefreak missed it
* gnomefreak was asleep by 9pm meeeting was around 12am
<LjL> well, i was thinking i might use a speech synth to play the meeting to my subconscious while i sleeped
<LjL> but in the end i decided against it :P
<Seveas> there was no meeting
<Seveas> see ML
<Hobbsee> LjL: non existant :P
<LjL> Seveas, i've seen that, but for all i knew it could have been done anyway
<gnomefreak> i thought Seveas missed it but it still happened
<jenda> Who the hell is https://launchpad.net/~matthew-flaschen and why did he sign my GPG key?
<gnomefreak> lol
<jenda> A wikipedia admin? o.O O.o O.O
<mneptok> jenda: he's young. he'll get jaded.
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> mneptok: he isn't here - so his jading will be a lot slower...
<mneptok> he's a volunteer *Wikipedia admin*
<jenda> hehe
<mneptok> the 'net will break him soon enouch.
<mneptok> s/c/g/
<jenda> Any reason for this?
<jenda> http://pgp.cs.uu.nl/mk_path.cgi?STAT=519D056A&STATS=statistics
<jenda> My key's been signed by Ondrej Sury, who has a few sigs, like TF Heen...
<Bayu> hai
<jenda> hey
<Mez> it's been too long since I last wore my suit
<Seeker`> Mez: does it no longer fit?
<Mez> it fits
<Mez> and i look goood
<Mez> but i should wear it more often
<LjL> joeljkp: hi. sorry, but Tor clients are banned from #ubuntu, you should use a direct connection instead i'm afraid
<Mez> or tor-gpg
<joeljkp> LjL: aren't there two Tor connections, one for anonymous users and one registered with Freenode?
<Seveas> Mez, he's using tor-gpg
<joeljkp> why ban gpg-tor users?
<joeljkp> we've registered more rigorously than anyone else
<Seveas> that was a mistake
<joeljkp> oh, ok
<joeljkp> so can i join #ubuntu now?
<LjL> joeljkp: you can join now
<Seveas> yup
<joeljkp> thanks guys
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: is a bot is <alias> ubotu
<Seveas> %say pici I know I'm a bot!
<ubotu> pici I know I'm a bot!
<Seveas> narf
<Seveas> %say
<ubotu> (say <channel> <text>) -- Sends <text> to <channel>.
<Seveas> darn
<LjL> %say #ubuntu-bots test
<Seveas> you need privs for that :p
<LjL> yeah, i was just making sure that i still did - you forgot to set that at some times :P
<Seveas> @unload Anonymous
<Seveas> %unload Anonymous
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> those plugins are obnoxious anyway
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* Mez huggles Seveas
<ubotu> In ubotu, montca48 said: what is a bot
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild messages montca48
<Tm_T> PriceChild: :O
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> @lart jenda cos his internetz aren't fixed yet
* Ubugtu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses jenda cos his internetz aren't fixed yet's head to break the homerun record
<PriceChild> @lart tsmithe because he doesn't know how to use larts
* Ubugtu tackles tsmithe because he doesn't know how to use larts, sits on tsmithe because he doesn't know how to use larts and starts scratching at tsmithe because he doesn't know how to use larts's chest
<tsmithe> you don't either!
<PriceChild> Oh the irony
<tsmithe> @lart PriceChild for being ridiculous
* Ubugtu beats PriceChild senseless with a 50lb Unix manual for being ridiculous
<tsmithe> there ya go ;)
<SportChick> @hug PriceChild
<SportChick> hrmph
<PriceChild> aww :)
* PriceChild hugs SportChick back
* jenda hugs PriceChild and SportChick
* jenda then kicks tsmithe
<PriceChild> :)
* SportChick hugs kote & PriceChild :)
* PriceChild wonders what kote is...
* jenda knows PriceChild will never know...
<PriceChild> "knows"?
* SportChick knows what kote is :D
* SportChick points at jenda
<PriceChild> jenda's kote?
<Mez> SportChick, you on duty?
<SportChick> mez: yep
<Mez> SportChick, can you do cloaks?
<PriceChild> it'll cost ya
<Mez> PriceChild, :P
<SportChick> Mez: depends :)
<Mez> SportChick, on what ?
<SportChick> what kind of cloaks - if not affiliated, then the request has to come from the GC
<Mez> SportChick, I am GC for the cloak I'll be requesting
<SportChick> Mez: go to pm?
<jenda> o.O
<jenda> O.o
<Seveas> good news
<Seveas> you no longer need passwords for ubugtu
<Seveas> OR ubotu
<Seveas> %load LpLogin
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> %reconnect
<Seveas> ok, he has no reconnect
<Seveas> %list Owner
<ubotu> defaultcapability, defaultplugin, disable, enable, flush, ircquote, load, log, quit, reload, rename, unload, unrename, and upkeep
<Seveas> %list Admin
<ubotu> capability add, capability remove, channels, ignore add, ignore list, ignore remove, join, nick, and part
<Seveas> %quit
<jenda> cool
<jenda> !pity Seveas
<nixternal> %comeback
<jenda> @pity Seveas
* Ubugtu shows jenda a photo of mneptok
* PriceChild never had to identify to it anyway :s
<jenda> cool :)
<jenda> thanks Ubugtu.
<nixternal> haha
* jenda takes the photo in question and torments Seveas with it.
<jenda> Ubugtu is smart.
<jenda> Give a man a fish, feed him for a day - Teach a man to fish, feed him for a lifetime...
<PriceChild> give a man a photo of mneptok...
<jenda> o.O
* SportChick gives kote some nibbles
<jenda> ooh :)
* tsmithe belatedly assaults jenda for his unprovoked kick
<Seveas> %config plugins.LpLogin.UserList /home/dennis/ubugtu/conf/ubuntuops.conf
<Seveas> %login
<Seveas> %config plugins.LpLogin.UserList /home/dennis/ubugtu/conf/ubuntuops.conf
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> @config plugins.LpLogin.UserList /home/dennis/ubugtu/conf/ubuntuops.conf
<Seveas> last bot restart
<Seveas> I promise :)
<PriceChild> It'd better be...
<Seveas> PriceChild, heh
<PriceChild> So does everyone on the ubuntu-irc team now identified and have editors access?
<PriceChild> s/does/is/
<Seveas> identified: when using @login without passwor
<Seveas> editor access: if granted
<Seveas> for some people the editor access may have been accidently removed
<Seveas> %editors
<Seveas> (ok, bot is laggy :))
* PriceChild noticed editors in ubotu didn't work
<PriceChild> hehe yeh :)
<ubotu> Seveas, gnomefreak, apokryphos, thoreauputic, Hobbsee, bimberi, nalioth, Madpilot, LjL, Riddell, imbrandon, uniq, spec, LaserJock, mez, Jucato, trappist, Hawkwind, abattoir, zorglu_, tonyyarusso, elkbuntu, ompaul, PriceChild
<Seveas> therewe go
* PriceChild highfives Seveas 
<nalioth> yes, i'm awake  :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !tor | hoora_214
<ubotu> hoora_214: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Seveas> that does
<Seveas> it
<Seveas> supybot now officialy sucks donkeyballs
<Seveas> it AGAIN gets wedged for no fucking reason at all
<gnomefreak> works better than the old ubuntu did afaics
<ompaul> Seveas, can you do a "clean free space" thing with it?
<Seveas> ompaul, they use 40% cpu for no reason...
<Seveas> so they're dead now until I find out why and shoot the supybot developers
<ompaul> time to move to a real db?
<Seveas> has nothing to do with db
<Seveas> they use that amount just processing text
<ompaul> hmm
* ompaul thinks something is a little leaky
* nalioth hands Seveas some JBWeld
<ompaul> nalioth, and bung it up completely ;-)
* PriceChild wonders if we should bring in ubotwo if the others are gonna be out for a bit?
<nalioth> oh oh no ubotwo
<PriceChild> lol?
<Seveas> nalioth, JBWeld?
<nalioth> Seveas: it's a two part epoxy compound here in the US (maybe in the UK, as ompaul recognizes it) it dries like steel
<nalioth> Seveas: it's used for (among other things) fixing leaks
<Seveas> !foo
<ubotu> foo is barr
<Seveas> !xmoto
<ubotu> xmoto: 2D motocross platform game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (edgy), package size 748 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<Seveas> %unload Encyclopedia
<Seveas> %login
<Seveas> %unload Encyclopedia
<Seveas> %unload RSS
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> I've made both bots part a few channels to reduce load
<Seveas> but it's getting quite ridiculous
<Seeker`> Seveas: Problems with the bot?
<Seveas> Seeker`, suoybot is quite crappy
<Seveas> supybot even
<Seeker`> doesn't it cope with load well?
<Seveas> no, it generates too much server load
<Seveas> around 10% when idle
<Seeker`> ah, thats bad
<ompaul> Seveas, any way to put it in something evil like a jail for resouces ?
<Seveas> ompaul, hmm, good call
<ompaul> Seveas, now I am not saying this "selinux" I did not say that
<Seveas> I'll re-nice them
<Seveas> !language | ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ompaul> if anyone says it I'll ban them :P
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seeker`> Seveas: Is it all the time? or just when the bot has been up for a wihle?
<Seveas> Seeker`, pretty much all the time
<Seveas> they also use ridiculous amounts of memory
<Seeker`> :S
<Seeker`> heh, my eggdrop is using 0% of CPU and aobut 900k of memory
<Seeker`> but it is only in 1 channel
<Seveas> probably not #ubuntu
<Seeker`> no, not ubuntu
<Seveas> #ubuntu is pushing the limits of lots of things
* Seeker` is tempted to see what would happen if it were to join #ubuntu
<nalioth> yes #ubuntu is pushing the limits of lots of things
<ompaul> Seveas, so maybe it parses a line of text even if it does not start with ! or @ and if it uses an @ in there it should not
<Seveas> Seeker`, try it :)
<Seveas> ompaul, it definitely does that
<Seveas> but that's required
<Seeker`> ompaul: It has to parse the line to know if it starts with ! or @
<Seveas> ;kjf waf a;f a.rgn a;i falef awrfakh bug 1 d;findo[s
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Seveas> :)
<ompaul> Seveas, ahh
<Seeker`> Seveas: Memory useage: 1.3MiB
<Seeker`> Processor useage: 0%
* PriceChild wishes he were called "mootboot"
<Seeker`> and thats running on a 1.6GHz centrino laptop
<ompaul> Seeker`, leave it there for a bit
<ompaul> but if it gets abused kill it quickly and if your walking away kill it
<Seeker`> ompaul: Yeah, i have a terminal winodw looking at its output
<ompaul> I have to go away, I will be gone some time :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> Right, thats almost 10 mins its been running, still on 1.3MiB memory and 0% processor
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> LjL: where is ubotwo?
<LjL> nalioth: i'm having some network problems, it probably got disconnected
<LjL> the process itself is running
<LjL> actually, i should reboot the server before these nifty wild-forking processes lock SSH
<Seeker`> Seveas: You dont like eggdrop, do you?
<Seveas> correct
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> Seveas: Any particular reason?
<Seveas> it sucks :)
<Seveas> granted, supybot sucks as well
<Seeker`> Seveas: What part of it sucks?
<LjL-Temp> ah, i got the right DHCP lease this time. hopefully i can stay online...
* Seeker` decides that 30 mins in #ubuntu is enough for his bot
<somerville32> LjL: Ping
<LjL> pong
<tsmithe> jenda: ping?
<tsmithe> Seveas: ping?
<Seveas> tsmithe, ?
<tsmithe> my cloak seems to have run off
<PriceChild> Haha
<Seveas> --> tsmithe (n=root@unaffiliated/tsmithe) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<Seveas> --> tsmithe` (n=tsmithe@82-70-109-22.dsl.in-addr.zen.co.uk) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<Seveas> there's 2 of you
<tsmithe> Seveas: that's my proxy
<Seveas> one is not identified I guess
<nalioth> tsmithe: cloning?
* PriceChild is literally laughing out loud...
<tsmithe> i mean me doesn't have a cloak
<PriceChild> But he hasn't got his ubuntu member cloak
<tsmithe> that's what i mean
<Seveas> tsmithe has a cloak, tsmithe` has no cloak
<PriceChild> its back to unaffiliated
<nalioth> and running as root?
<Seveas> ah, right
<tsmithe> see killed the proxy ;)
<Seveas> that may have been caused by that services breakage
<nalioth> you've probably been haX0rd
<tsmithe> nalioth: haha
<tsmithe> Seveas: right ho
<tsmithe> sevices breakage?
<PriceChild> Oh yeah...
<tsmithe> that's not allowed to happed :P
<PriceChild> database rollback on ns and cs?
<Seveas> jenda, could you check whether the cloaks you set before are still working
<nalioth> i took services out to dinner and it got drunk
<Seveas> PriceChild, yeah
<PriceChild> 4 hours was lost wasn't it.
<LjL> yeah PriceChild, for 4 hours
<PriceChild> beat you LjL ;)
<tsmithe> woah
<tsmithe> hackz0red?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<LjL> nah, just the staff checking just how scared of attacks they could make us
<tsmithe> mmhmm
<tsmithe> it's back!
<tsmithe> thanks whoever :D
<tsmithe> Seveas, jenda :)
* nalioth looks at tsmithe 
<Seveas> it was nalioth
<PriceChild> bah :(
<Seveas> he's the evil one
<tsmithe> nalioth: danke schoen
<tsmithe> PriceChild: mwahaha. now i look "weird" again (cos i did not look weird before)
<nalioth> tsmithe: bitte schoen  (and please don't run as root, you make kitty scared)
* PriceChild pokes ns&cs so you lose your cloak again... then runs away from nalioth
* nalioth drops a scared kitty down PriceChilds pants
<PriceChild> that's just too far nalioth
<nalioth> talk to tsmithe, he's the one responsible (had to put the cat somewhere)
<PriceChild> :)
<tsmithe> nalioth: it's ok - i won't
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK hides from Seveas 
<Seveas> beware of the angry op
<GazzaK> whats up Seveas :'(
<gnomefreak> anyone speak czech?
<Amaranth> @login
<Amaranth> %login
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> %whoami
<ubotu> Amaranth
<Amaranth> Seveas: Can I be added as an editor again?
<gnomefreak> arnt you already?
<gnomefreak> bot knows you so i would think you can edit
<Amaranth> i'm not listed in %editors
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, xcript said: ubotu I have seen this page and is notworking
<Seveas> bbl, upgrading to feisty
<PriceChild> !bot > xcript
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-16
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> <sigh>
<maxamillion> ?
<nalioth>  #ubuntu
<maxamillion> ah yes, the zoo
<LjL> ouch
<LjL> i knew i shouldn't have gone to smoke just after i'd been highlighted by a kline
<maxamillion> its always so crazy in there ...
<maxamillion> LjL: lol
<effie_jayx> lol @the zoo
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee waves
* Seveas surfs on Hobbsee's waves
<Seveas> nalioth, prod
<nalioth> Seveas: poke
* Hobbsee watches Seveas crash through them
<Seveas> nalioth, can you please give mruiz level 10 access in #ubuntu-cl
<nalioth> Seveas: added
<Seveas> gracias
<LjL> Hobbsee, can your router still be crashed by the exploit?
<Hobbsee> LjL: the router doesnt crash - it just boots me off freenode.
<Hobbsee> LjL: i'm running the same router, iirc, yes
<LjL> Hobbsee: ok (well, even that wasn't entirely clear to me, whether it was a full disconnect, or just IRC) - could you connect a clone to 6667? i wanted to do a couple of experiments. there are some flavors of the exploit that seem to work on some people and not on others
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ah, yeah, should do
* HobbseeBot waves
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, ^^^
<LjL> an accident :)
* PriceChild wonders how a K-line could ever be an acciadent lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> one less router for LjL to test on ;)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yeah, i know
<Hobbsee> i'ts unbanned
<PriceChild> For now... ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* Mez glomps Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee is glomped
* Mez wonders if he woulda got any votes if he'd put his name down for IRC council
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> hrmm, ubotu seems to have left #ubuntu-chicago, any ideas?
<nalioth> ubotu is stressed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is stressed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<nixternal> heh
<nalioth> the software can't scale with all the channels and such, nixternal
<nixternal> lovely
<nalioth> sevea s has been having trouble with the bots overloading lately
<nalioth> we can see about putting ubotwo in there
<nixternal> as long as he will provide me info so I don't have to spam the main channels for it
<nalioth> nixternal: is ubotwo present?
<nixternal> he is now :) thanks nalioth
<Mez> you should have more than one bot
<Mez> like CIA-XX
* Hobbsee was wondering that
<nalioth> bots sighted
<Hobbsee> run multiple bots off one config file...
<Hobbsee> oh wait, too
<Hobbsee> *two
<Hobbsee> nalioth: if you know they're bots out to hurt hte network, why not just kline them now before they attack?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: we just klined 400+
<Hobbsee> nalioth: nice :)
<nalioth> some may break through
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> that's impressive
<Hobbsee> nalioth: how do you know they're coming?
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<nalioth> Hobbsee: not all the staff is as dumb as me (network and scripting wise)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: well, if you're being considered as dumb, then i hate to think what the rest of us are!
<nalioth> the rest of the staff makes me look kinda dim
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!!
<Hobbsee> :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, bimberi said: otherhelp is <reply> If no-one here can help you you can try the ubuntu-users mailing list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users or the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org
<Hobbsee> !otherhelp is <reply> If no-one here can help you you can try the ubuntu-users mailing list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users or the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<bimberi> thanks Hobbsee
* bimberi identfies with ubotu
<Hobbsee> bimberi: :)
<Hobbsee> bimberi: yes, would have thought you were already known
<mneptok> !dianaross is <reply>touch \me in the moooooooooooooooooorniiiiiiiiiiiiiiing!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, mneptok said: !dianaross is <reply>touch \me in the moooooooooooooooooorniiiiiiiiiiiiiiing!
<mneptok> bah.
<bimberi> @now montreal
<Mez> @addeditor mneptok
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Montreal: February 15 2007, 21:09:47 - Next meeting: Xubuntu in 1 day
<Mez> @editors
<Hobbsee> nalioth: [13:07]  --> Thrallie has joined this channel (n=thrall@ip68-8-190-25.sd.sd.cox.net). if you didnt see it, is a spammer
<Jucato> !editors
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Hobbsee> @editors
<Jucato> hm...
<nalioth> Hobbsee: i'm on it
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<bimberi> i guess commands like 'editors' and 'addeditor' only work in /query
<Mez> %editors
<ubotu> Seveas, gnomefreak, apokryphos, thoreauputic, Hobbsee, bimberi, nalioth, Madpilot, LjL, Riddell, imbrandon, uniq, spec, LaserJock, mez, Jucato, trappist, Hawkwind, abattoir, zorglu_, tonyyarusso, elkbuntu, ompaul, PriceChild
<Mez> %addeditor mneptok
<Jucato> ah there :P
<ubotu> OK
<Mez> %editors
<ubotu> Seveas, gnomefreak, apokryphos, thoreauputic, Hobbsee, bimberi, nalioth, Madpilot, LjL, Riddell, imbrandon, uniq, spec, LaserJock, mez, Jucato, trappist, Hawkwind, abattoir, zorglu_, tonyyarusso, elkbuntu, ompaul, PriceChild, mneptok
<Mez> now, behave mneptok
<bimberi> ah :)
<Hobbsee> @lart 28 Mez
* Ubugtu thwacks Mez with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<Hobbsee> bimberi: i wish they did
<Mez> Hobbsee, why are you pointy?
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> Mez: i'm *not* pointy.
<nalioth> tsmithe: you still about?
<tsmithe> yes
* Hobbsee attacks Mez with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Mez> * Ubugtu thwacks Mez with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<Jucato>  Ubugtu thwacks Mez with a BIG POINTY HOBBS?? OF DOOM <--- Ubugtu says you are
<tsmithe> nalioth, i think i pissed the arch people off cos i had a question about arch, joined the channel, asked, they called me a noob, i showed my l337 skills and that put them off me and ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ubuntu is wrong
<tsmithe> although i tried to get ubuntu out of the conversation as much as possible
<Jucato> :P
<Mez>  tsmithe what did you do?
<tsmithe> looks like they weren't listening
<tsmithe> Mez, just asked a question about hal
<nalioth> tsmithe: care to be an ubuntu ambassador there?  (try not to get eaten)
<tsmithe> nalioth, urghm ok
<Mez> Hobbsee, whats wrong with ubuntu? why is ubuntu wrong?
<bimberi> ooh, pedantry
<bimberi> :)
<Jucato> Mez: I think pointy Hobbsee meant ubugtu :D
* tsmithe cackles at Jucato for pointing out Hobbsee is pointy
<Hobbsee> Mez: er, ubugtu :P
* bimberi likewise
* Hobbsee eyerolls
* Mez dances to Dragostea din tei
<Jucato> heh Mez was the first to notice it. I can't take the credit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/tsmithe]  by Hobbsee
* tsmithe was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (Jucato Mez bimberi)
<Hobbsee> awww
<Jucato> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/tsmithe]  by Hobbsee
* Jucato was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<nalioth> you boys better run, she was going for four at once
* Mez was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Mez> nalioth, can we get a kline, theres a random mad woman going round abusing her ops
* bimberi was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* tsmithe waves
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> random man pointy woman
* nalioth stays out of the way of the long pointy stick 
* Hobbsee is NOT POINTY!
* Hobbsee attacks Jucato with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Mez> @lart 28 Hobbsee
<Jucato> Hobbsee: better tell that to Ubugtu :D
<tsmithe> Hobbsee, Ubugtu diagrees
* Ubugtu thwacks Hobbsee with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %Ubugtu!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Jucato> roflmao
<Hobbsee> UBUGTU IS WRONG!
* bimberi cackles at the 
* Jucato lol'ing irl like crazy
* tsmithe giggles
* Hobbsee giggles at -offtopic
<tsmithe> mrgh
<Jucato> when you wake up in the morning and this is one of the first things you do... you're gonna laugh like crazy too
<Hobbsee> [13:18]  <tsmithe> uhoh
<Hobbsee> [13:18]  *** You set a ban on bugtu!*@*.
<Hobbsee> [13:18]  <tsmithe> phew
<Hobbsee> [13:18]  <xtknight> bah everyone should just convert to digital or hd
<Hobbsee> [13:18]  *** You set a ban on *!*@ubuntu/member/tsmithe.
<Hobbsee> [13:18]  *** You have kicked tsmithe from the channel (you thought you were in luck...).
<Mez> @lart change 28 thwacks Hobbsee with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM  
<tsmithe> !paste > Hobbsee
<tsmithe> that was probably a bad idea...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %Ubugtu!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Mez> aw darn
<tsmithe> :(can't decide which smiley to make)
<Hobbsee> @delete lart 28
<Mez> I don have access to edit larts
<Hobbsee> @lart delete 28
* Ubugtu does a little 'renice 20 -u delete 28'
<tsmithe> haha
<Hobbsee> me neither, i dotn think
<Hobbsee> @lart remove 28
<tsmithe> @join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hobbsee> @whoami
<Ubugtu> I don't recognize you.
<tsmithe> oops
<Mez> @lart 28 Hobbsee
* Ubugtu thwacks Hobbsee with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<Mez> @lart change 28 thwacks $who with a HUGE POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<Mez> ah
<tsmithe> nalioth, i think i have to leave #archlinux
<Hobbsee> er, why doesnt it want to identify me?
<nalioth> tsmithe: are they munching at your heels?
<Mez> @lart change 28 /HOBBSEE/HOBBSEE/
<Mez> @lart change 28 s/HOBBSEE/HOBBSEE/
<Mez>  You don't have the #,op capability.
<Mez> @(
<tsmithe> <n0yd> hahaha, my edit is still on this article, http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<tsmithe> <n0yd> Thrallie: The logo at the top left ;) <n0yd> Thrallie: no, www.jewbuntu.com
<tsmithe> <_pi> Faust-C, Well that's a stupidity thing.
<tsmithe> <Thrallie> I just put a link of that picture in #kubuntu
<tsmithe> <_pi> *buntu should die.,
<tsmithe> etc etc
<tsmithe> it goes on and on
<tsmithe> :S
<Mez> tsmithe, what channel?
<tsmithe> guess...
<tsmithe> #archlinux
<tsmithe> oops
<Jucato> Hobbsee: mailing list...
<tsmithe> Mez, are you sure??
<Mez> nalioth, not warned Thrallie about spam?
<Mez> tsmithe, am i sure what
<tsmithe> Mez, *sigh* we'll get clubbed to death
<tsmithe> i stuck up for myself, so i'm ok, i think
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes, but it should recognise my hostname
<Hobbsee> %whoami
<ubotu> Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> it's just Ubugtu that doesnt
<tsmithe> %whoami
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<tsmithe> pah
<tsmithe> @whoami
<Ubugtu> I don't recognize you.
<tsmithe> bah
<tsmithe> @whoami
<Ubugtu> tsmithe
<tsmithe> wooo!
<Hobbsee> hrm
* Hobbsee pokes Seveas 
<Jucato> @whoami
<Ubugtu> I don't recognize you.
<Jucato> %whoami
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<Jucato> wth?
<tsmithe> hehehe
* Hobbsee thinks Ubugtu is broken.
* Jucato thinks the logins are broken
* tsmithe huggles Ubugtu 
* Ubugtu gives tsmithe a sloppy wet kiss
<tsmithe> mwa!
<Jucato> ew...
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> Ubugtu love me ;)
<tsmithe> *loves
<tsmithe> ...
* Mez slaps Ubugtu 
* tsmithe beats up Mez 
<tsmithe> don't touch Ubugtu
* Mez huggles Ubugtu 
* Ubugtu gives Mez a big hug
* Hobbsee huggles Ubugtu 
* Ubugtu hugs Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> yay :)
* tsmithe huggles Ubugtu ad infinitum
<effie_jayx> is it bug day :D?
* tsmithe huggles Ubugtu
* Ubugtu huggles tsmithe
* Ubugtu squeezes tsmithe
<tsmithe> woo!
<tsmithe> Mez, i think #archlinux has calmed down a bit now
<Mez> tsmithe, I have a calming influence :D
<tsmithe> obviously :P
<Mez> tsmithe, hehe
<tsmithe> @lart  Mez
* Ubugtu --purges Mez
<tsmithe> Mez, Ubugtu disgrees
<Mez> I talk rationally, and dont respond to insults except in a rational manner
<tsmithe> nor I!
<Mez> tsmithe, but do you have a qualification in hostage negotiation ?
<tsmithe> i was very respectful even when being hurled insults at!
<tsmithe> Mez, yes
<Mez> tsmithe, brainbench.com?
<tsmithe> sure, why not
<Mez> tsmithe, thats where I got my qualification :P
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> as i said, me too
<tsmithe> _ who's askin'..? _
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
<plex0r> hi
<tonyyarusso> hello
<plex0r> i was banned from ubuntu
<plex0r> so i guess i come here
<plex0r> :)
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> a sec
<plex0r> are you good with ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> depends what aspect.
<plex0r>  sudo apt-get install gaim
<plex0r> Password:
<plex0r> Reading package lists... Done
<plex0r> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<plex0r> have you ever seen thatA?
<tonyyarusso> plex0r: Seems you were banned for language, on the third strike.  in most likelihood that will be 24 hours or so.
<plex0r> oh well ill stay here for now then
<tonyyarusso> nope, I havent.  apt went kaplooie.
<plex0r> am i going to ahve to recompile the kernel
<tonyyarusso> doubt it
<plex0r> well can you ask someone in #ubuntu for me
<plex0r> i dont know ive never seen that error before
<tonyyarusso> You might be better off sending an e-mail to the ML, going to bed, and seeing what's there for you in the morning.
<plex0r> cool
<plex0r> i fixed it.
<tonyyarusso> awesome
<plex0r> sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<plex0r> 64 bit installer is very buggy
<plex0r> heh
<plex0r> froze on me 6 timers
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<cables> Is there any way to see if a factoid is an alias in ubotu?
<cables> Like, which factoids point where?
<Amaranth> !-nvidiabeta
<ubotu> nvidiabeta is <alias> nvidia9 - added by Amaranth on 2006-10-17 23:26:17
<Amaranth> !-nvidia9
<ubotu> nvidia9 aliases: nvidiabeta - added by Amaranth on 2006-11-22 10:04:26
<Amaranth> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<cables> thank you
<ubotu> In ubotu, cables said: alsa-oss is a software package that allows OSS-only applications to use ALSA for sound output. Universe must be enabled. To install: "sudo apt-get install alsa-oss". Use it by running applications requiring it like this: "aoss <appname".
<ubotu> In ubotu, cables said: no, sound is <REPLY> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3. For applications th
<cables> Sorry, my previous ubotu edit got cut off... the rest of it was "For applications that only support OSS, see !alsa-oss.
<mneptok> prepare my battle ape!
<Hobbsee> @lart 37 mneptok
* Ubugtu shows mneptok a photo of mneptok
<nalioth> dcc exploiters are getting ready for nighty-night
<nalioth> not much you can do about it, but ...
<Amaranth> #ubuntuforums really needs some help
<nalioth> Amaranth: what's up
<Amaranth> nalioth: full of trolls
<nalioth> of course
<nalioth> but slowly they are leaving for greener pastures
<Amaranth> <elcasey> suck my !coc | Amaranth
<Amaranth> choice sample
<Amaranth> but they only want forums staff as ops
<Amaranth> too bad one of the forums staff is involved
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, sounds like a good test for the FC
<Amaranth>  <darkmatter> seriously... mods n "regulars" get away with frakin murder
<Amaranth> Good test for the FC and prove him wrong at the same time.
<nalioth> FC ?
<Jucato> Forums Council
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> a council of their peers just means trolls are at the helm
<elkbuntu> are you sure it's #ubuntu* and not #*ubuntu*?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: unfortunately, i'm in #ubuntuforums watching it all
<elkbuntu> nalioth, i was just asking for clarification away from their prying eyes
<mneptok> RELEASE THE BATS!
* nalioth looks to see where he is
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: I've heard #ubuntu*
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, i heard everything with ubuntu in it
<Amaranth> Maybe.
<elkbuntu> nalioth, which is it?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: huh? #ubuntuforums is a troll pit
<Amaranth> The funny thing is this whole long train wreck started with me calling !ops to stop a pending Novell/MS flamewar.
<elkbuntu> nalioth, forget ubuntuforums for a sec, this is not the question
<Amaranth> nalioth: Wasn't when I was an op there. ;)
<elkbuntu> nalioth, question is: Does Seveas have control of #ubuntu* or #*ubuntu*?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: anything #ubuntu-*
<nalioth> and now #ubuntuforums, too
<elkbuntu> but not easyubuntu or ubuntustudio?
<nalioth> i control easyubuntu (it is not an official Ubuntu project)
<Amaranth> probably studio
<Amaranth> nalioth: people still work on easyubuntu?
<nalioth> and whoever registered #ubuntustudio got it
<nalioth> Amaranth: we do
<Amaranth> i stopped once i realized it was going automatix
<nalioth> no, we've not gone automatix
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, easyubuntu is more like automatix done correctly ;)
* nalioth shudders at the 'a' word
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: I don't trust it on my system.
* elkbuntu looks nalioth in the eyes and says 'arnieboy'
<elkbuntu> what other a-words can i think of? :
<nalioth> Amaranth: easyubuntu or automatix? easyubuntu will not mess anything up
<Amaranth> easyubuntu
<Amaranth> And it's sad that I don't trust it, I designed it.
<nalioth> anyhoo, i hear feisty is getting a built-in easyubuntu crap-o-matix type thing
<Amaranth> sort of
<Amaranth> mostly just more metapackages
<elkbuntu> and easier access to 'trusted third party' stuff
<Amaranth> universe?
<Burgundavia> most of the work is the mulitmedia codec stuff
<elkbuntu> im not sure exactly how it's going to work
<Burgundavia> which is a library from gstreamer with some hooks into the package manager
<Burgundavia> the java stuff is already pretty easy
<nalioth> java is in the repos
<Burgundavia> yes, and easy to install via g-a-i
<elkbuntu> nalioth, is n4cht a known troll at all? he's being vaguely trollish now
<kgoetz> do any of the bots do !seen ?
<nalioth> kgoetz: try it
<kgoetz> !seen fred
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen fred - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kgoetz> suppose thats a no :/
<elkbuntu> kgoetz, use seenserv or /ns info <nick>
<kgoetz> elkbuntu: thanks
* nalioth can't keep up with what lobotomies the bots have been given
<Amaranth> --- [Fred]  idle 96:37:28, signon: Sat Jan 13 01:56:59
<Amaranth> wow
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> arm the war-kitty!
<elkbuntu> mneptok, hardly, just send in critical mass kitty
<GazzaK> meow
<Madpilot> Are people being catty?
* GazzaK scratches Madpilot's eyes out
<Kamping_Kaiser> wow. rubbed him up the wrong way
* mneptok poops on the paper
* elkbuntu sends ninja kitty on a mission to the land of "between GazzaK's legs"
* GazzaK poops on mneptok 
<elkbuntu> look kitty, scratching post!
<GazzaK> eeek
* GazzaK wears armoured chastity belt
<Madpilot> kinky
<GazzaK> anyways, morning all
* GazzaK will attempt serious
<Madpilot> attempt serious? In the same channel as mneptok? Why bother?
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, some people thrive on challenges, Madpilot
<elkbuntu> err
<elkbuntu> sorry for the double nick
<Madpilot> I'll survive.
<GazzaK> elkbuntu, I'm sure he won't mind elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, aww thanks for the support, GazzaK
<Kamping_Kaiser> LongPointyStick, wont notice whats going on, will you LongPointyStick ?
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, of course she wont, Kamping_Kaiser
<Madpilot> @lart 37 the next person who uses double nicks
* Ubugtu shows the next person who uses double nicks a photo of mneptok
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, thats all good then. btw, elkbuntu , the lart37's a bit old now isnt it?
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, you havent met the guy, you have no idea how amusing it is to me and for instance, sev
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, true,  i dont
* Seveas hugs elkbuntu 
<Seveas> elkbuntu, mneptok is cute, don't scare Kamping_Kaiser :)
<GazzaK> i'd not say no anyway
* Seveas foo
<Seveas> yay
<Seveas> fixed
<Seveas> xchat was giving m stupid colos in feisty
<Seveas> and my keyboard doesn't do what I tell it to :)
<GazzaK> you use fingers on a keyboard Seveas stop talking to it
<Seveas> GazzaK, ahhhhhh!
<GazzaK> thats the best bit of advice I have given out today...
<GazzaK> told a user (at my workplace) to install ubuntu as they had a virus problem
<GazzaK> and told the office manager that his problem was a "PEBKAC" problem
<elkbuntu> i found out today that one of the other volunteers at the place i do my mutual oblication for welfare, is a bit of a geek and was considering getting a vista machine... so we ended up having a good long talk after hours about what linux is etc. he'd tried suse before because someone installed it for him, but had not figured how to install anything so gave up on it
<elkbuntu> so, im taking him an ubuntu cd next week tehehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> %login
<Jucato> hm...
* GazzaK is tempted to get vista, but just because I support windows for my work, and need to know it
<elkbuntu> we resisted xp at home until '04
<GazzaK> I know a place still running win 3.11
<elkbuntu> and considering theres only 'vista capable' machines in the house, not 'vista ready' machines, it wont happen for quite some time
<Kamping_Kaiser> GazzaK, yay
<elkbuntu> quite a few of small-medium businesses still run 3.11
<elkbuntu> in my area, anyway
<GazzaK> it runs nice, they have had to replace a few machines, so buy second hand machines most people would throw away, since they are too slow for xp, and they run so fast
<elkbuntu> yeah... you can easily get a p1 for around $25-$30
<elkbuntu> i got my current toy box, a p2 350mhz with 160mb ram (now upgraded to 256) for $85
<GazzaK> I can get older machines for nothing :-)
<GazzaK> the last free machine was a P4 machine, with 256Mb ram
* Kamping_Kaiser was resisting saying that :P
* Kamping_Kaiser got an Alpha, with >1 gig of ram
<GazzaK> a what?
<GazzaK> alpha???
<Kamping_Kaiser> ... you better be pulling my leg
<GazzaK> erm, nope
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, an alpha. <use your search engine of choise> +digital +alpha +600au
* mneptok looks at the Alpha machine across the room
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2nd hit
<GazzaK> ahhh
<Kamping_Kaiser> my firmware has usb disabled for some reason, but thats cool with me
* GazzaK deals mostly with boring HP Compaq Proliants
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> proliants are indistructable... and i'v tried
<GazzaK> me too
<GazzaK> even with water
<Kamping_Kaiser> that i havent tried
<GazzaK> iron filings does work
<GazzaK> and once dusted off, the engineer never knows :p
* Kamping_Kaiser wondesr if the sparcs are faster or the alpha.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol :P
<GazzaK> I had a machine which had a weird problem, so I iron filing'd it, and then when the engineer came, he had to change most of it for new, which was a free upgrade too, as they did not have the parts for this old model
<GazzaK> see, hardware warranty can pay
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. i dont think i'v made a warenty claim other then my mobo
* Kamping_Kaiser was going to say 'not at all', then realised i'v warentied this board ~6 times
<GazzaK> I have a AIT tape library which has just been swapped out for a brand new one, again, just as it got near to the end of the warranty
<Kamping_Kaiser> its nice to hear someone get in just beofre it ends, not just after (what i usually hear)
<GazzaK> it's all in the planning you see, when I buy new kit, I make a little folder, with the purchase details etc and the spec and in big letters the warranty expiration, I normally try to get a replacement just before
<GazzaK> that might be seen as being really naughty, but it works for me :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> i wont tell your boss ... for a price :P
<GazzaK> the art is in making it so they cannot "prove" it failed due to me breaking it on purpose
<GazzaK> I think my boss thinks it is a very good "co-incidence"
<GazzaK> and when you pay way too much due to having tied down "approved supplier" lists, then I fail to have sympathy for them
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<elkbuntu> that might be fine for you guys, but im nowhere that free machines are available ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, true.... P3 good enough? :)
<elkbuntu> heh, postage would kill
<Kamping_Kaiser> pity. i dont think anyones going your way any time soon
<elkbuntu> plus, if i set up another machine right now, my folks would kill me. this circuit is overloaded enough as it is, it's got the most-used stuff all on the one... which is silly. fridges/freezers on a separate fuse, but fridge, lounge, my bedroom and iirc folks room all on one circuit
<Kamping_Kaiser> eek. thats plain scary
<elkbuntu> which is... 3 computers, tv, stereo, stove, microwave, dishwasher, 3+ rooms worth of lighting & misc small appliances.
* Kamping_Kaiser has a circuit to himself, capapable of over 12 systems
* Kamping_Kaiser forges the wattage, the number of systems was the interesting bit
<elkbuntu> oooh, 2 tvs actually, and where 3 computers = 2 boxes, monitor, multifunction, and usually a laptop as well
<elkbuntu> and s/but fridge, lounge/but kitchen, lounge/
<elkbuntu> i think i need sleep
* Kamping_Kaiser runs 1 comp always, 1 laptop mostly, and a few bits and pieces. a far cry from what its max is :/
<elkbuntu> you're brown-out prone though anyway
<Kamping_Kaiser> its upstreams fault :(
* Kamping_Kaiser cant afford the patch either
<elkbuntu> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mneptok finds an old favorite video on YouTube
<Hobbsee> mneptok: oh?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: you think you're better than me?  hmmm?
<Hobbsee> :P
<mneptok> "Surrender Your Heart" by Missing Persons. made cool because it's all Peter Max animation.
<Hobbsee> ahh
<mneptok> every day for the past 11 years ....
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<aalhamad> i cannot fix it ... plus i cannot join ubuntu?
<aalhamad> plzz help
<Hobbsee> !exploit | aalhamad
<ubotu> aalhamad: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Hobbsee> aalhamad: did you change your port to 8001?
<aalhamad> yes..
<Hobbsee> cool
<aalhamad> but stiill did not work
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, test him?
<Hobbsee> yes, of course it doesnt.  there's still the ban there.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: just did
<aalhamad> ill try it again and let see..
<Hobbsee> aalhamad: you should be fine to join now
<elkbuntu> aalhamad, the ban was for your own protection. we wait to test you before letting you back in to stop bad things happening :)
<aalhamad> ok
<aalhamad> thanks...
* Mez tags popey no - you're it
<Hobbsee> we seem to have more people than before, too
<aalhamad> but why is that? i did not understans..
<aalhamad> is it for protecting me ? or protecting yourself ..? i didn't get it
<Hobbsee> aalhamad: because you got hit by the exploit, and exploits that kick you off the network arent good, right?
<aalhamad> i thought there is something in my router..
<Hobbsee> aalhamad: for protecting you
<elkbuntu> aalhamad, protecting you from exploits against your NAT setup
<elkbuntu> aalhamad, if you're not in a channel when the exploits get done, you wont get affected
<Hobbsee> aalhamad: there is.  connecting to the non-standard port means that your router doesnt get affected
<aalhamad> ooh.. ic..
<aalhamad> well thats good...
<aalhamad> new technology ha?
<aalhamad> nice nice..
<elkbuntu> we try to look after our people :)
<aalhamad> so im fine now?
<aalhamad> im clear ?
<elkbuntu> you should be, yes :)
<aalhamad> ok. :)
<aalhamad> cool.
<aalhamad> thanks
<PriceChild> aww :)
<Seeker`> isn't there a way of detecting who is doing it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> echelon :)
<PriceChild> Seeker`, Yeah and they get K-lined?
<ikonia_> guys - what was all that about please ?
<ikonia_> Seveas whats with the ban?
<Seveas> ikonia_, this is not the first time you go berserk
<Seveas> behave or begone
<ikonia_> whats wrong with the behaviour - I didn't go beserk - I advised someone to use windows ?
<elkbuntu> !coc | ikonia_
<ubotu> ikonia_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ikonia_> I'm aware of it
<ikonia_> I /try/ to abide by it where possible
<elkbuntu> ikonia_, that may be, but i am not convinced you know it
<ikonia_> not at all,
<ikonia_> if you can englighten me in which way I've broke it
<elkbuntu> ikonia, some guidelines. If a user is docile, just ignore them. If user floods, alert ops rather than flaming.
<ikonia_> I'm happt to accept critisism
<ikonia_> I asked the user 3 times to stop flooding ?
<ikonia_> I advised him to use windows as he didn't want to use any of the interfaces ?
<ikonia_> in the process - I helped 2 other users fine - no problems
<elkbuntu> ikonia_, you are not the law in #ubuntu, that is the job of the ops. trying to take it into your own hands isnt advisable
<ikonia_> I wasn't trying to take the lawy into my own hands ?
<ikonia_> I didn't threaten or warn him
<ikonia_> I asked him to stop flooding the channelk
<elkbuntu> ikonia_, you decided to ask the user 3 times, rather than seek assistance from someone who could actually rectify the situation
<ikonia_> as I saw I'm all for ciritisism, and I know I'm to the point
<ikonia_> elkbuntu fair enough, I'll simpley cry ops
<ikonia_> s/saw/say
<elkbuntu> telling a user to go back to windows because they are dumb isnt acceptable either
<elkbuntu> you have the benefit of being able to use /ignore
<elkbuntu> if they piss you off, use it :)
<ikonia_> ahhhh I said he was too dump after being called a "prick" for advising him on the three options
<ikonia_> ignore doesn't work as it breaks the flow of the channel up - but I know what your saying
<elkbuntu> ikonia_, insulting, even if as a retaliation, is not CoC
<ikonia_> no, and I accept that
<elkbuntu> now, i hope this talk has helped for the future. unfortuantely i cannot do anything about your ban situation, that is up to the banning op to decide.
<elkbuntu> however, it's likely just a 24hr ban, so have some time off and come back tomorrow, ok?
<ikonia_> so - hang on just let me get this clear in my mind
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all
<elkbuntu> night Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> (and only an hour late ;))
<Kamping_Kaiser> *gone*
<ikonia_> I spend most of my day helping with the support of the channel, and for making the comment "too dumb" to someone who's being rude /offensive / flooding the channel in admitly wrong retaliation for a personal insult, I get banned for 24 hours ?
<elkbuntu> ikonia_, if we let you get away with it, we'd have to let everyone get away with it, and then that woul dbe a horrid mess :-/
<ikonia_> I come in here and discuss it with you as an adult, yet the person who I made the comment too, is sat in channel getting all the help they want
<ikonia_> I don't expect to be got away with it, as I said I'm happy to come and explain my reasons/attitude as an adult
<elkbuntu> ikonia_, well, i would have dealt with him if i had not been talking in here
<ikonia_> I take on board whats said to me and decide what to do with it
<ikonia_> surly the person who banned me is still active ?
<ikonia_> they don't just ban then walk away from the keyboard?
<elkbuntu> he was probably on his lunch break, he'd be back at work now
<ikonia_> I beleive it was sevas
<ikonia_> seveas I think sorry
<elkbuntu> yes, and i believe seveas screens in occasionally from work
<ikonia_> while I accept what we have been talking about, I'm dissapointed that this is the approach
<Seveas> I'm disappointed that you don't see why I banned you and cannot accept that you were wrong
<ikonia_> not at all
<ikonia_> I do
<elkbuntu> ikonia_, we have to be firm, unfortunately. as with everything in life, the minority ruin it for the majority
<elkbuntu> we have to be consistant
<ikonia_> I have a slight difference of opinion on one issue, which I'd love to discuss with you as a request, but other than that I do accept it
<ikonia_> elkbuntu I don't disagree with consistantcy
<mneptok> ikonia_: name calling is over the line for the CoC, which you admitted. that means that in principle you agree with the ban. what sucks is you got called a "prick" which Seveas (and i) missed. but life is unfair. sometimes thing Suck(r). this may be one of those times, but it ends in 24 hours. and next time, just /join here and *first thing* make someone aware of other non-CoC conduct.
<ikonia_> Seveas I totally accept that I shoujldn't have made the stupid comment to the user - so yes, I accept that
<mneptok> (phew)
<ikonia_> mneptok I totally understand what your saying, but it was more meant as a derogatory comment - rather than an insult (not that changes the conext)
<mneptok> i really don't want to check 30 minutes of scrool in #ubuntu. but if it was 5 minutes worth? sho'.
<ikonia_> mneptok not at all, I'm not asking you to check - I more meant you help a guy 3 times and each time the answer is "its too hard" "I can't use the interface" then the flooding for "help" starts again, I meant it as a throw away comment "too stupid to use" not "your too stupid"- not making excuses
<ikonia_> just trying to explain, I'm not a bad/rude person by natur
<mneptok> go hang in -offtopic or a LoCo for a day. it usually turns out that the longer someone presses a case in here, the worse things get for them. it's a troubling statistic. :)
<ikonia_> as I can't discuss #ubuntu at the moment I'd certainly welcome a short discussion on some of the policy in #ubuntu with you guys ?
<ikonia_> I'm not pushing anything, I'm happy to drop it
<Seveas> then drop it
<mneptok> i'm not blowing you off. just sayin' ...
<elkbuntu> ikonia, #ubuntu-uk would be your loco judging by the hostmask. there's also the users mailing list to help on
<Seveas> the policy in #ubuntu is made by the ops, not 1000+ users
<ikonia_> Seveas sorry, I wasn't pushing it, I was only dissucssing
<ikonia_> Seveas I'm not making policy, I'd just appriciate a discussion, perhaps even a little clarity on some things
<Seveas> ikonia_, what's so hard about "drop it"?
<mneptok> ok ... nom i *am* blowing you off. i need nicotine.
<mneptok> *now
<Mez> mneptok, kinky
<Mez> mneptok, can i nick a ciggy cant be bothered to go to shops
<elkbuntu> ikonia, you're not going to hear anything you havent heard already. meanwhile while we're talking here, we cant keep an eye on your troll, who hasnt made a peep since you got booted
<mneptok> Mez: when i'm done sucking that cigarette ...
<ikonia_> Seveas apologies, I wasn't discussing my own situation, have I offended you as you seem a tad blunt
<Mez> ikonia_, tensions are a little, fraught around here at the moment
<ikonia_> Mez really, because of me ?
<Mez> no, in gerneral
<Seveas> ikonia_, because of people like you who think they can improve everything :)
<elkbuntu> ikonia, long story, would take a week to explain
<ikonia_> Seveas really sorry I wasn't trying to improve anything, I only had a few questions which I'd never really knew the answer to just the rule -
<elkbuntu> ikonia, basically the situation where we gave a mouse a crumb and he asked for a glass of milk
<Seveas> mneptok, have a cigar - takes more sucking
<ikonia_> elkbuntu I see
<ikonia_> (basiclly)
<Seveas> !guidelines | ikonia_
<ubotu> ikonia_: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mez> Seveas, The sucking jokes are too easy
<Seveas> that should explain things
<Mez> too too easy
<ikonia_> Seveas that explains the rules, I was more looking for your views behind something
<mneptok> ooo! i'm easy!
<mneptok> ooo! me! ME!
<Seveas> ikonia_, why?
<ikonia_> if you see what I mean, a human take on something rather than a dry line
<Mez> mneptok, you're making it even easier
<ikonia_> Seveas just for an opinion really
<ikonia_> Seveas you learn from other peoples points of view
<Seveas> mneptok+sucking = a gazillion bad jokes
<Mez> ikonia_, DROP IT
<Mez> !stop
<ubotu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<elkbuntu> ikonia, seveas wrote the rules, so you've already seen his opinion.
<ikonia_> sorry,
<ikonia_> my phrasing is terrible, thats not what I meant
<Seveas> elkbuntu, well, that was with input from quite a few people
<elkbuntu> Seveas, of course
<mneptok> ikonia_: softly, as i leave you, i offer this. "Just because you can't see the danger five feet in front of you doesn't mean *it can't see you*."
<elkbuntu> twas the first wikipage i touched :)
<Mez> TOO MANY JOKES
<Mez> ARGH
* Mez runs away screaming
<ikonia_> mneptok an interesing hi-ku (spelling)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> hey
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v essy]  by ChanServ
<Mez> @btlogin
<Seveas> @Mez
<Mez> @Seveas
<Mez> sup?
<Seveas> nuttin
<Seveas> working on some crappy python code :)
<Mez> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Mez> thats kinda scary
<Mez> I just went to login to my new drupal website, and guess what?
<Mez> I typed in "M" and it suggested "Melissa Draper"
<tonyyarusso> Whoa.
<tonyyarusso> Websites got brains!  Run!
<tonyyarusso> Mez: odd...having trouble sshing into torpor
<Mez> what Username you using?
<tonyyarusso> tonyyarusso
<Mez> no, you need to go into control.sourceguru.net
<Mez> and then setup in your domain an email account, and set that as administrator
<Mez> it's confusing, I know
<Mez> but it's how its done
<tonyyarusso> I'll look
<tonyyarusso> Mez: Oh, was also wondering - how do I do subdomains if I can't access the Apache config file?
<Mez> control.sourceguru.net -> your site -> co-domains
<Mez> put in a new subdomain in there
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
<Mez> and then use the forward tab to make it use a certain dir for it
<tonyyarusso> Found the other thing, btw
<tonyyarusso> Mez: The instructions say I should ask whether a database has already been made or if I should make it manually.
<Mez> tonyyarusso, make one ...
<Mez> site -> options
<tonyyarusso> thought so
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> This whole control panel thing throws me off significantly.
<Mez> indeed
<tonyyarusso> Now, here's an oddity...what's to stop someone from wgetting wp-config.php to see my DB password?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: it should be in a user-only folder
<nalioth> i.e. "one apache can't read"
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Right...  The "Just untar it" Wordpress is a different file layout than the .deb version, so I'm pondering how one does that.
<nalioth> it should carry over the perms
<tonyyarusso> nope
<nalioth> well, make it so
<ompaul> tar xvf whatever.tar
<ompaul> and pray
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> I think if you do a p it keeps permissions - checking man page
<ompaul> yeap
<tonyyarusso> aaah, 'k
<ompaul> tar xvfp whatever.tar
<tonyyarusso> done
<tonyyarusso> wp-config-sample.php is still world readable.  whackos...
<tonyyarusso> ah well, a go-r should do it, eh?
<tonyyarusso> wait, no
<ompaul> you want a chmod guide?
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Well, I understand chmod okay I think, I just don't know which things are trying to access what with what priviledges for this particular application.
<ompaul> mostly it will run as nobody which is really your objective
<ompaul> 76543210  rwx rw- r-x r-- -wx -w- --x ---
* ompaul sings along with boston and runs a classic
<tonyyarusso> The problem is making the file readable by whatever is needing it (apache?  my user?  mysql?) but not by a visitor trying to access it (via apache?)
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: just make it readably by user
<nalioth> gaah
<tonyyarusso> That's probably right, since the other PHP stuff trying to interact with it are owned by my user, so that should work.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> Seveas, ping?
<Seveas> tsmithe, ?
<tsmithe> could you add me to the ubuntumembers team please? thanks ever so much :)
* tsmithe feels like an idiot cos he tried to join when he didn't understand what it was
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> I just removed acez for nickspam - after being asked more than once
<tsmithe> i'm not in #?ubuntu. but watch out for Thrallie
<tsmithe> "* Thrallie spams all the ubuntu channels
<tsmithe> <Thrallie> now im going to be banned from ubuntu, kubuntu and maybe xubuntu"
<tsmithe> it's just said
<tsmithe> *sad
<nalioth> thrallie has been klined
<tsmithe> i see
<tsmithe> good :)
<Seveas> tsmithe, why would I add you? :)
<tsmithe> Seveas, cos i got membership at the last meeting... i thought that was the process, that's all
<Seveas> tsmithe, yeah it is
<tsmithe> oh
<tsmithe> hehe
<tsmithe> you were being sarcastic!
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> right?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: you can pull the ban from #kubuntu
<nalioth> gnomefreak: for thrallie
<Seveas> Hello,
<Seveas> The membership status of Toby Smithe (tsmithe) in the team Ubuntu
<Seveas> Members (ubuntumembers) was changed by Dennis Kaarsemaker (dennis) from
<Seveas> Proposed to Approved.
<Seveas> Comment:
<Seveas> Approved on feb 13 (sabdfl, mako, elmo)
<Seveas> Regards,
<Seveas> The Launchpad team
<tsmithe> woo
<tsmithe> thanks, Seveas :)
* tsmithe is going to bed now - night all
<ompaul> Seveas, what did the bot just add?
<ompaul> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ompaul> jmm
<Seveas> ompaul, ?
<Seveas> what did the bot just add where?
<ompaul> <ompaul> !nvidia > gordonjcp  no that would be custom - all there is is is what you have in the message from ubotu
<ompaul> <ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ompaul> !faaaa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about faaaa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> ouch
<Seveas> not again!
<Seveas> ah no
<LjL> !search gordon
<ubotu> Found: nvidia > gordonjcp  no that would be custom - all there
<Seveas> > only works with a nickname
<ompaul> !forget nvidia > gordonjcp no that would be custom - all there
<ubotu> I know nothing about nvidia > gordonjcp no that would be custom - all there yet, ompaul
<Seveas> if you have more than a nick, it'll just treat the > as part of the factoid
<ompaul> ahhhhh
<ompaul> ooch
<LjL> !test > ljl    (ljl, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> but this still works
<LjL> suppose there has to be no "is"?
<Seveas> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !serach gordon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serach gordon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !search gordon
<ubotu> Found: nvidia > gordonjcp  no that would be custom - all there
<ompaul> hmm how to kill
<ompaul> !forget  nvidia > gordonjcp  no that would be custom is
<ubotu> I know nothing about  nvidia > gordonjcp  no that would be custom is yet, ompaul
<ompaul> !forget  'nvidia > gordonjcp  no that would be custom'
<ubotu> I know nothing about  'nvidia > gordonjcp  no that would be custom' yet, ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !forget  nvidia > gordonjcp  no that would be custom - all there
<ubotu> I know nothing about  nvidia > gordonjcp  no that would be custom - all there yet, ompaul
<ompaul> !forget nvidia > gordonjcp  no that would be custom - all there
<ubotu> I'll forget that, ompaul
<maxamillion> anyone else had a problem with a user by the name of communist_pope?
<ompaul> no
<nalioth> maxamillion: ban him
<nalioth> maxamillion: where is he now?
<maxamillion> no no, he stoped when asked ... i was just wondering
<ompaul> it appears he joined -offtopic
<nalioth> he's about to be klined
<nalioth> he's been doing this crap for a couple of days
<nalioth> visiting multiple channels and stirring crap up
<maxamillion> oh ... didn't know that
<mc44> surely he cant stir up the sedate world of -offtopic :)
<maxamillion> yeah, i logged in and he said ... 16:56 < communist_pope> JOIN OUR COMMUNIST PARTY
<nalioth> the nick is bad enough to stir stuff up
<maxamillion> this much is true ..
<GazzaK> can I feed the troll?
<mc44> GazzaK: only if you want to lose your finders
<mc44> *fingers
<GazzaK> awww
<GazzaK> but it's friday
<maxamillion> lol
<GazzaK> everyone knows it's troll friday
<Madpilot> GazzaK, is that a religious holiday?
<mc44> holy trolly day
<GazzaK> yeah
<GazzaK> thats the one
<nalioth> wtf is going on in -offtopic.  i thought color screening was enabled
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-17
<Madpilot> nalioth, you mean lotusleaf's blocks? I'm seeing them as black/grey, might be your client letting colours thru?
<nalioth> grey is a color, n'est pas?
<mc44> well black dots hardly counts as grey
<Madpilot> the grey bits seem to be patterns
<GazzaK> they are basic charactors, he has just been reading ascii font lists
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> "thekidrio" in #ubuntu just earned himself a kb, not sure if this is his first or not - I seem to recall issues with that user in the recent past...
<GazzaK> what did he do?
<nalioth> he asked for it
<GazzaK> really, as in "please kick-ban me?"  thats a bit silly
<nalioth> GazzaK: /lastlog is your friend
<Madpilot> yes, he pulled !language, then really did ask. so I obliged...
<GazzaK> ahh, cool
<nalioth> with some cuss words thrown in for good measure
<Madpilot> lesson the first: don't mouth off random users, because they just might be ops
<Mez> hmm /lastlog doesnt do anything for me
<Mez> ohhhh..
<nalioth> Mez: it's /lastlog thekidrio                      use it in #ubuntu
<GazzaK> for me it answers with Madpilot's comment
<GazzaK> ahh
<Mez> it only searches the BUFFER
* Mez sets his buffer to 2000
<nalioth> Mez: your buffer doesn't hold 5 minute?
* PriceChild thinks some of the @fortune's need looking at....
<nalioth> PriceChild: poke Seveas
<nalioth> (again)
<PriceChild> Is he around? Hehe yeah I poked him a day or two ago but had to leave
* PriceChild pms
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkEl]  by ChanServ
<Mez> nalioth meh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kgoetz> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey kgoetz :)
<kgoetz> hallo :)
<morpheus74> Hello.  I'm new to all this ,but I've been told by the #Ubuntu channel that my router may have a bug.  I was then told to come here for verification?
<nalioth> morpheus74: join me in #moderation, please
<nalioth> woops
<Hobbsee> heh
<kgoetz> heh
<kgoetz> i weep for you, the walrus said, i deeply sympathise ....
<ubotu> In ubotu, flipstar said: foo is fo
<ubotu> In ubotu, flipstar said: !foo is also bar
<morpheus74> Hello.  I need my router tested
<nalioth> morpheus74: #moderation please
<nalioth> dammit.
<nalioth> morpheus74: what client are you using?
<morpheus74> nalioth: Xchat.
<nalioth> xchat-gnome
<nalioth> there is a difference
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, you shit stirrer, you
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: hrm?
<elkbuntu> you're so taunting the troll
<Hobbsee> ah.  yes
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: and asking you something that i'd meant to ask for a whilie :P
<Hobbsee> *while
<nalioth> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<elkbuntu> s/s word/fecal matter/
* nalioth is positively shocked at such an outburst . . . 
* kgoetz is amazed its an issue
* tonyyarusso has no idea what's going on
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, lotusleaf said: ubotu: !sugar is Sugar on Ubuntu Linux: http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Sugar_on_Ubuntu_Linux
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<gradin> hiya
<gradin> i need to be bumped back to #ubuntu whenever you guys got a moment
<Madpilot> gradin, you being forwarded to -read-topic?
<gradin> Madpilot: yep
<gradin> fixed the ddc exploit though
<Madpilot> good deal - one sec
<Madpilot> gradin, please join #madpilot for a quick test
<Madpilot> gradin, give me a second to find your ban in #ubuntu
<gradin> k
<Madpilot> gradin, all clear
<gradin> groovy
<gradin> thanks
<nalioth> Madpilot: are you sending both methods?
<Madpilot> nalioth, are there two? I know "D C C SEND ETC" - what's the other?
<nalioth> er, using both methods
<zyth> umm
<zyth> I can't join #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic
<zyth> ....
<Madpilot> not with gateway/tor/, you won't be able to
<zyth> booo hisss
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, zcat[1]  said: !ops communist_pope is looking for the door...
<nalioth> zyth: have you seen the gpg-tor system freenode offers?
<Madpilot> blame the spammers, NGAA crew, etc
<zyth> nalioth, just reading about it.  It lets me access stuff?
<nalioth> zyth: gpg-tor is the only welcome tor access in a lot of channels
<zyth> ahh
<zyth> its not really important, I'm just trying out Tor, but I didn't expect the restrictions
<nalioth> tor has been severaly abused
<zyth> yeah I guess so
<zyth> ok, well thnx :)
<zyth> there :) thnx again!
<nalioth> :)
<Seveas> fortuns don't need looking at
<Seveas> the offensive ones are only enabledin -bots :)
<nalioth> no
<nalioth> i've +q'd ubugtu in #kubuntu-offtopic for some really nasty ones
<nalioth> saw some risque ones yesterday, but today Ubugtu was spittin' out some lulus
<Seveas> then someone requested the offensive ones in there
<nalioth> not i
<Seveas> @config channel #kubuntu-offtopic plugins.mess.offensive
<Ubugtu> True
<Seveas> @config channel #kubuntu-offtopic plugins.mess.offensive False
<Seveas> you can -q him now
<nalioth> already did  :)  thanks
<Seveas> @config plugins.mess.offensive False
<Seveas> @flush
<apokryphos> Seveas: any ETA of when the bots can go back into all their channels again?
* apokryphos also considers implementing Encyclopedia and wonders how much hassle it will be
<Mez> apokryphos, not that bad... just a bit confusing
<apokryphos> Mez: I presume pretty much all the stuff is solely down to the Encyclopedia plugin, or is there much hacking elsewhere?
<apokryphos> ...since I recall LjL saying he can't ask in #supybot with a straight face after all the hacking he did with ubotwo
<Mez> apokrophys - anything with ! is using encycl
<apokryphos> right, ok
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> nice
<effie_jayx> a drunk guy on ubuntu...
<effie_jayx> :D
<effie_jayx> he just called me a biatch :D
<Mez> effie_jayx, nickname?
<effie_jayx> oclet
<effie_jayx> he has started attacking people now...
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, where?
<effie_jayx> #ubuntu
* Mez already dealt
<kgoetz> drunks arent a problem. obnoxious drunks are
<effie_jayx> well... this one seems to know that I told...
<Mez> effie_jayx, why ?
<effie_jayx> he's quiet now
<Mez> effie_jayx, he got kicked
<effie_jayx> <oclet> Frogzoo: ur a douche bag
<effie_jayx> <oclet> and not funny
<Mez> * oclet (i=oclet@blade.rsc.cx) has left #ubuntu (requested by Mez: "That isnt wanted here")
<effie_jayx> <oclet> i'm drunk
<effie_jayx> * croppa has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<effie_jayx> <oclet> bitches
<effie_jayx> :S
<Mez> effie_jayx, dealt with
<effie_jayx> Mez,  ahh no wonder... :D
<Mez> * oclet (i=oclet@blade.rsc.cx) has left #ubuntu (requested by Mez: "That isnt wanted here")
<kgoetz> definition of irony - flooding the channel to show someone else being 'bad'
<elkbuntu> he's quit irc as well it seems
<Mez> @lart 28 kgoetz
* Ubugtu thwacks kgoetz with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<kgoetz> probably got the hint
* kgoetz hugs Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee hugs kgoetz 
<ikonia> nah he's in ##linux
<ikonia> being rude
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: you spanish?
<effie_jayx> nope
<effie_jayx> spanish decendant Venezuelan :D
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: darn.
<effie_jayx> with some Guajiro blood in me...
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  can speak spanish though ;)
<elkbuntu> ikonia, sure? /who isnt showing anything from blade.rsc.cx
<ikonia> he's gone all quiet - but he made a few "wise" remakes about 2 - 3 minutes ago
<ikonia> he's still in the channel, but gone all quiet
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<LjL> [15:19:55]  --> jokoon has joined this channel (i=JokooN@136.193.103-84.rev.gaoland.net).   [15:20:20]  <jokoon> I can I access the windows registry ?   [15:20:30]  <jokoon> how ?   [15:21:38]  <jokoon> LjL forget that, I was trying to piss someone about windows to get banned.
<LjL> how exactly should i read this?
<effie_jayx> hey anybody know about the  #ubuntu-es meeting?
<Tm_T> LjL: He's in need of ban.
<mc44> LjL: well its very poor sentence construction for a start :)
<Tm_T> LjL: Just remove, that'll piss him off. ;)
<Tm_T> Or silence
<ubotu> In ubotu, Quilby said: !amd is a company that makes processors.
<ubotu> In ubotu, Quilby said: !foo is hello bar
<ubotu> In ubotu, ElbridgeGerry said: !no, foo is foo is bar
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LjL> ew you haven't tried that have you
<Hobbsee> in here, yes
* effie_jayx concentrates hard and summons jenda 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> good luck wiht that
<mc44> effie_jayx: hes on his way to india or something isnt he?
<effie_jayx> yeah... globe trotter him...
* LjL has never put a foot outside Europe, and barely even inside
<effie_jayx> LjL,  lol...
<mc44> LjL: bah, travel the world. its funs :)
<LjL> and you get planes almost for free these days, too :P but the call of the armchair...
* ompaul has been on the mainland of europe several countries, the uk, asia, australia, and africa
<mc44> ompaul: bah you beat me :)
* LjL has been in Spain, Greece and Scotland, and one could say Switzerland i suppose.
<ompaul> LjL, could say - why is that?
<LjL> well, at one time i was simply on a mountain in the alps where there was a "switzerland/italy" sign, and i passed it by about 2 meters :P
<mc44> haha
<ompaul> you invader you
<LjL> then another time i actually passed the frontier by train, but then they speak italian, it's not really a foreign country :OP
<LjL> (don't tell them that though)
<ompaul> hehe
* mc44 was very sad when my full passport had to be replaced
<ompaul> .ie .de .nl .be .fr .es .sg .jp .au .uk .ma
<mc44> oh I can beat that, lets see...
<ompaul> my wife would add .it .yu .gr .kn .us and san marino
<mc44> .de .fr .be .nl .se .ie .es .at .cz .us .it .ch .ca .kn .in .my ..sg .ch .hk .ph .aw .an .cy .gr .pt .mt
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> I have never been outside of Finland.
<ompaul> ahh .fi
<ompaul> hmm
<mc44> Tm_T: well I havent been to finland. I should
<Tm_T> mc44: Oh you should. :)
<Tm_T> mc44: In summer when sun is shining at night and in winter when it's dark and -30'C :)
<mc44> Winter! Im all for permanent darkness :)
<Tm_T> Well, I love summernights as much as autumn/winter darkness. :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Seveas, whaaaaaa
<ompaul> t are you doing not here
* ompaul was going to save him all those clock cycles
<effie_jayx> how do I silent someone...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<olihah> why was i redirected here? this is NOT a public channel....
<LjL> olihah, you're using a web gateway
<LjL> i'm sorry, but you should connect directly
<LjL> ?!
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<AlexC_> Hello,
<AlexC_> I am wondering how I could become an op for the official Ubuntu channels? I am always in when there is someone breaking the rules and messing up the channel, I just wish I could do my bit for the community and remove the offesneive user
<AlexC_> s/offesneive/offensive
<LjL> AlexC_: just be helpful and nice in the channel, that's how you become an op eventually :)
<AlexC_> LjL: Ok, so it's just by chance that another op may think I would make a good op, then they ask the other ops what they think etc?
<LjL> AlexC_: yes, but then we do generally notice who the most helpful people are. though, also, it depends whether we think we need ops or not at the moment
<LjL> see this also
<LjL> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AlexC_> LjL: ok, thanks for you're help =)
<Seveas> apokryphos, Encyclopedia has been cleaned up and is now not hard to us
<Seveas> ompaul, 'sup?
<Seveas> LjL, ditto, 'sup?
<LjL> hi Seveas, nothing i guess, there was just this kind of suspicious gateway user who was followed by a clone...
<LjL> and before that there was a mess apparently, but all ops were away :\
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> I was moving my uncles stuff to his new house
<LjL> i was walking around the city, one has to do this sort of things sometimes... like once a year
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> does ubotu now do automated warnings?
<LjL> ?
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, lotusleaf said: ubotu: !filezilla is filezilla is in universe for edgy/feisty and needs mention here :)
<LjL> !filezilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filezilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> hm
<LjL> well it's in backports
<Mez> !info filezilla
<ubotu> Package filezilla does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Mez> Seveas, how about including backports
<LjL> !filezilla edgy-backports
<ubotu> filezilla: Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~beta2-2~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 659 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<Mez> ah cool :D
<Seveas> %config plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder
<ubotu> edgy edgy-seveas
<Seveas> %config plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder edgy edgy-backports edgy-seveas
<ubotu> OK
<ompaul> Seveas, I had an idea that might help with memory consumption
<Mez> ompaul, buy more memort ?
<Mez> memory *
* ompaul looks at Mez and shakes his head sadly
<Seveas> interesting idea though :)
<Mez> is it me or does
<Mez> !modem
<Mez> sound patronising
* Mez thwachs ubotu
<nixternal> heh
<Mez> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Mez> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Mez> there we go
<Mez> it sounds patronising to me
<ompaul> Seveas, what if a single front end tailed the text + channel name to a filter and then its output is only what the bots themselves read and react to
<Seveas> ompaul, that requires code
<ompaul> Seveas, there is that but I thought you had rewritten most of their innards at this stage
<ompaul> Seveas, the other thing
<Seveas> no
<ompaul> ahh
<Seveas> only the plugins
<ompaul> Seveas, the other thing I have for you is this
<ompaul> Voici un compte-rendu final de la demande de transfert dcrite ci-dessous.  XXXXX Rsultat: transfert russi
<ompaul> for all existing ones :)
<Mez> ompaul, did you mean to paste that
<ompaul> yes
<Seveas> ompaul, in english please
<ompaul> domain transfers complete
<Seveas> ahhhhhhh ok
<Seveas> now i get it :)
<Seveas> gonedaddy
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> I can safely say that was the most painful online transaction I ever undertook
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<linopil> nalioth
<Mez> linopil, whats the problem in #kubuntu ?
<linopil> at your disposal
<linopil> noe at all
<linopil> none at all
<Mez> <linopil> op help needed
<linopil> I mean wanted a help for small #ubuntu-lg rooms
<Mez> what do you need help with ?
<linopil> like #ubuntu-il #ubuntu-gr can they have ubotu oN  as well mez ?
<Mez> linopil, at the moment, no
<Mez> linopil, ubotu is overloaded as it is
<Seveas> %channels
<linopil> that would make ppl  stay in room Iguess mez nalioth
<nalioth> linopil: ubotwo has joined those rooms
<Mez> %channel list
<linopil> can it be copied and renamed ?
<Seveas> @channels
<nalioth> linopil: go look
<linopil> k ty
<Mez> or maybe it can ...
<Mez> Seveas, is it not worth maybe running two ubotus?
<linopil> wow mez ty you did that ?
<linopil> is it permanent mez
<Mez> linopil, no, Seveas = the owner
<nalioth> Mez: we DO run two 'ubotus'
<nalioth> linopil: i did it.
<Mez> nalioth, ubotwo ?
<nalioth> Mez: we run ubotu (belongs to seveas) and ubotwo (belongs to LjL)
<ompaul> linopil, be happy if its name changes come back here
<linopil> ty nalioth. and will it be permanent ?
<Seveas> nalioth, is ubotwi cloaked?
<Mez> nalioth, do they share the same database?
<ompaul> ni
<ompaul> Seveas, no
<nalioth> Seveas: i'll make it so
<ompaul> LjL, ^^
<linopil> not same database ?
<Seveas> nalioth, ubuntu/bot/* please
<ompaul> linopil, it does - just relax please
<nalioth> Mez: ubotwo shares the same database linopil
<linopil> then factoids maybe copied from time to time ?
<nalioth> linopil: they are updated regularly
<linopil> sorry ompaul
<Seveas> linopil, it may lag right know, don't know when ljl synced
<Mez> nalioth, thought they were on seperate servers :D
<nalioth> you'll have no problems, linopil
<Seveas> Mez, they are
<nalioth> Mez: mmm, rsync?
<nalioth> Mez: cronjob
<Mez> Seveas, if need be I can host a ubothree ?
<nalioth> Mez: this IS linux
<nalioth> Mez: i'm next in line
<Mez> Seveas, if need be I can host a ubofour
* nalioth has big pipes . . . 
<ompaul> Mez, or not if not needed :P
<nalioth> that go to waste
<Mez> nalioth, that sounds wrong
<ompaul> Mez, I have work that needs doing if you have spare capacity
<ompaul> :P
<Seveas> it may actually help to properly split the load if ubotwo has good connectivity
<nalioth> Seveas: i'll get with LjL when he comes on
<Seveas> an Ubugtwo would help as well, but requires a mail account with "+ hacks"
<Mez> ompaul, what sort of work ?
<linopil> ty parting here
<Mez> Seveas, what do you mean "+Hacks"?
<Mez> (as I can probably host ubugtwo
<Tm_T> Weird, I'm not mentioned in !ops return...
<nalioth> Tm_T: you have to be ACTIVE
<Tm_T> !op I mean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op i mean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> nalioth: Active?
<nalioth> Tm_T:  the folks who program the bots need to see you active
<nalioth> we have a lot of ops on the access list who've not been seen in ages
<nalioth> they are not in the bots responses
<Tm_T> Ah ok.
<Tm_T> Thanks.
<nalioth> Tm_T: now get back to work  :P
<Mez> See, this is why I think ops should have a different host cloak
<Mez> so that ubotwo can then just check a /who and find who's active and ping them
<nalioth> Mez: no. the list of ops is static in ubot*
<Mez> nalioth, I think it should be dynamic
<Mez> like /stats p
<nalioth> Mez: you write a patch and submit it to Seveas
<Mez> nalioth, it would depend on seperate cloaks :D
<Mez> or something to find out if they're an op in /who
<PriceChild> That would be pretty cool Mez ...
<PriceChild> Or maybe just checking a list of known ops and their status?
<Seveas> PriceChild, read what nalioth wrote :)
<Seveas> write a patch and I'll apply it :)
<Mez> PriceChild, true... but again, /who gives here/gone status
<Mez> Seveas, will you alter masks?
<Seveas> alter masks?
<Mez> say something like
<Mez> ubuntu/member/chanop/nez
<PriceChild> Seveas: So tempting :P
<Mez> mez *
<PriceChild> Mez: can't be in that form
<PriceChild> Mez: has to be ubuntu/foo/name
<Seveas> PriceChild, ubuntu/foo/bar name is possible as well
<Mez> PriceChild, want a bet ?
<PriceChild> Mez: there was talk of ubuntu/member./name
<Seveas> technically
<nalioth> step one: load bot with access lists per channel
<Seveas> but only ubuntu/member/name will be accepted :)
<nalioth> step two: check /away or 'idle' status
<PriceChild> Seveas: yeah but not allowed by rules yet? :P
<nalioth> step 3: poke the victim, er , op
<Mez> Seveas, thats political wise, not technical wise
<nalioth> Seveas: we have some ops (i won't name names [ompaul] ) without ubuntu cloaks
<Mez> PriceChild, I once had unaffiliated/mez/bot/lethargy for my bot
<Seveas> nalioth, we should kill such people, especially if they're irish
<PriceChild> Mez: ah ok sorry, I just remember some staff people saying that it wouldn't be allowed... think it was Jenda :P
<ompaul> Seveas, ahh yes coding though violence
<PriceChild> Who by the way we can now bad mouth for a couplle of weeks 8-)
<Seveas> ompaul, percussive maintenance
<Mez> PriceChild, it's a "policy" it's not impossible to do
<ompaul> Seveas, hammering the keyboard
<PriceChild> Mez: yeah that's what i was referring to sorry :)
* Mez disagrees with the policy though
<Mez> but IIRC, it was set by the CC ?
* PriceChild imagines Mez being in charge.... :P
<Seveas> Mez, it sort-of was
<Mez> PriceChild, is it good or bad?
<mc44> Mez: just scary
<Mez> mc44, you ought to see me when I'm drunk (aka in 3 hours or so)
<mc44> Mez: do come back and do that hilarious drunk on irc thing :)
<Mez> mc44, I cant remember last time I was drunk on IRC
<Mez> what happened?
<mc44> oh I just meant drunk people on irc in general :)
<Mez> I vaguely remember being drunk in here before
<Mez> I'm good when I'm drunk
<Mez> I type better
<mc44> and with much more eloquent swearing :p
<Mez> I rarely swear on IRC
<LjL> Seveas, Mez: i sync the database manually when there's a major ubotu outage, generally
<Mez> and I just had a message saying that it's time for me to go to the pub
<LjL> i suppose i can set up a cronjob to do it automatically, if it's going to be used all the time in some channels
<Seveas> LjL, if you feel comfortable with that, it would help a lot in reducing ubotus load
<LjL> Seveas: it should be fine, just don't expect it to be very robust - the server is a humble 300mhz, and supybot seems to be particularly sensitive to load
<Mez> Seveas, I can host a ubothree ;) or nalioth wants to
* Seveas bbl 
<somerville32> You can host it on my AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ if you want.
<PriceChild> Seveas: you around still by any chance?
<Seveas> %config list Encyclopedia
<Seveas> %config list plugins.Encyclopedia
<ubotu> #database, #searchorder, aptdir, datadir, notfoundmsg, packagelookup, prefixchar, public, and relaychannel
<Seveas> %config plugins.Encyclopedia.database
<ubotu> ubuntu
<Seveas> LjL, supybot uses the global value if no channel valu was set for the channel
<Seveas> pm being a channel :)
<LjL> Seveas: hm that's what i tried earlier, but it didn't entirely seem to work
<Seveas> correct
<Seveas> code was buggy
<LjL> no i mean "earlier" as in 2 minutes ago
<Seveas> then you are buggy :D
<LjL> i'm just trying to upgrade to latest bzr, before now i was running a 6 months old version or somesuch
<LjL> with just some little patches of mine to make things like "|" and such work
<Seveas> thn you'll need to redo some configuration
<Seveas> and grab the latest db, I may have changed it in the last 6 months
<LjL> oh the DB itself i upgraded many times
<LjL> anyway it's working in single channels, i just can't get it to work globally
<Seveas> %config channel plugins.Encyclopedia database
<Seveas> %config channel plugins.Encyclopedia.database
<ubotu> ubuntu
<Seveas> %config
<ubotu> (config <name> [<value>] ) -- If <value> is given, sets the value of <name> to <value>. Otherwise, returns the current value of <name>. You may omit the leading "supybot." in the name if you so choose.
<LjL> Seveas: nevermind, it's working now. it just needed a restart (though not so for the channel-specific version of the variable)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos-]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !no pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> !br
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<nalioth>  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> that was mine
<ompaul> iirc
<nalioth> yes, you gave it away one day
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> I am slow this evening
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  how many languages can you speak :O
<nalioth> effie_jayx: a couple, why?
<PriceChild> I thought you only spoke inglish?
<nalioth> PriceChild: yo hable quatro idiomas
<nalioth> and kant spell in any of them  :P
<PriceChild> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Mez> nalioth, kant? I thought you were a GNOME user?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-18
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  :D
<apokryphos-> Kant, yes, what a Philosopher ;-)
* Hobbsee waves
<apokryphos-> hey Hobbsee, how you doing?
<nalioth> hi y'all
* apokryphos- waves to nalioth 
<nalioth> ah, i see you've devolved, apokryphos-
* apokryphos- karate chops nalioth 
<Hobbsee> hey apokryphos- - good :)
<apokryphos-> nalioth: no such thing as devolution :D
<nalioth> but you have a tail . . .
<apokryphos-> Hobbsee: excllent 8)
* Hobbsee___ has a tail too now :P
<apokryphos-> nalioth: must be the next stage in evolution then
* PriceChild chops off Hobbsee___'s tail
<PriceChild> cuz it's so long and needing of it
<Hobbsee___> i thougth the stages of evolution were to *drop* tails, not add them
<apokryphos-> ....but then!
* nalioth DID say "devolved"
<Hobbsee___> hehe
<apokryphos-> nalioth: a disadvantage of not using irssi
<nalioth> apokryphos-: ?
<apokryphos-> no screen
<apokryphos-> the perfect IRC client, though, would be GUI, and you could attach and de-attach your session, and/or run your session on a server
* nalioth waits for apokryphos- to write one
<apokryphos-> since I live in three houses, something like that is pretty useful ;-)
<Mez> apokryphos, which is why I'm setting up a BNC :D
<apokryphos-> what's that?
<nalioth> apokryphos-: bouncer
<Hobbsee> apokryphos-: you can - a bouncer or proxy.  dont you read planet?
<apokryphos-> sometimes, depending on boredom
<Tm_T> irssi+screen <3
<apokryphos-> Tm_T: only problem there is that you have to use irssi ;-)
<Tm_T> Eh?
<apokryphos-> Hobbsee: anyone's blog specifically?
<Hobbsee> apokryphos-: dont remember offhand - i'd google within planet. christopher edwards, maybe
<Mez> Tm_T, irssi for me would be hell
<Mez> Tm_T, just /whois me
<apokryphos-> Mez: I actually think he's in more than you ;-)
<Hobbsee> holy cow, that's too many channels.
<PriceChild> Someone w atching teclo in
<PriceChild> #ubuntu?
* PriceChild growls at the wierd # placement for the n'th time
<Mez> apokryphos, he only lists 7 in /whois
<apokryphos-> I see; guess not then.
* apokryphos- hands Mez the real prize
<PriceChild> Only lists 2 for me...
<Mez> apokryphos, whois me :D
<apokryphos-> he probably has the /ns option turned on actually, since it's only one for me
<Tm_T> Mez: Yes?
<Mez> Tm_T, how many channels are you in ?
<Tm_T> ~40 I think.
<Mez> aha
* Mez wins
<Mez> ~50
<Tm_T> Ugh.
<Tm_T> And irssi is just great to me. :)
<apokryphos-> nalioth: kline both of these abusers
<Tm_T> Mez: And Riddells irssi is always fun to see. :
* apokryphos- remains happy with ~35
<Tm_T> :p
<Mez> Tm_T, 59 actually
<Mez> Tm_T, I've never seen it - I couldnt use irssi with that many channels
<apokryphos-> why not?
<Tm_T> Mez: Yu, I used to have over 70 but it was too much to follow.
<PriceChild> How do you manage to navigate those channels?
<Tm_T> PriceChild: Ctrl-a to next active channel etc.
<Mez> apokryphos, cause of navigating channels, rememberng which channel is which
* PriceChild doesn't like that
<apokryphos-> Mez: I've seen people complain about GUIs with many channels, since they hate scrolling
<Tm_T> Mez: Heh, I have one irssi in IRCnet, one in freenode, third in secondary networks, then comes backup clients, etc etc.
<apokryphos-> Mez: I hate that too, that's why I don't use it, but I guess others got used to it
* apokryphos- heads off to bed, anyhow
<Kubota> Hi... would anyone like to help me? I have a CD-R drive that is not being recognized by Ubuntu 6.06
<Seeker`> Kubota: Try #ubuntu for support
<LjL> can't, using a gateway
<LjL> sorry Kubota, but you should connect to IRC directly without using a web gateway
<LjL> this is not the Ubuntu support channel
<Kubota> Oh sorry, wrong channel, my bad.
<nalioth> rawr
<LjL> grrrrr
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Mez> ping?
<Seeker`> pong?
<nalioth> ping?
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> t's saying my lag is approx 60 secs
<Mez> and growing
<Seeker`> pinging you says 13 secs
<Mez> :(
<Seeker`> Mez: any ideas what is causing it?
<Mez> nope
<Mez> it keeps going down then back up really quickly
<Seeker`> hmm
<Mez> 5 secs now
<Mez> 0.2 secs... and..... stable :D
<Mez> yay
<Mez> 2 secs
<Mez> gree
<Mez> grr *
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Hey, everyone, let's all ping Mez and see if we can figure out why his lag keeps doing that. ^_^
<Mez> /cs lart PuMpErNiCkLe
<xblackfire> Hi everyone
<Seeker`> hi
<kgoetz> hi
<nalioth> xblackfire is from #ubuntu-ni
<kgoetz> the nights who say ni have a channel?
<xblackfire> start this week
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Ni!
<nalioth> kgoetz: no, the Nicaraguans have a channel
<nalioth> please be civil
<xblackfire> we are a new group
<Hobbsee> Ni!
<Hobbsee> oh, wait...
<xblackfire> is there some guide or docs about channels commands, scripts or plugins to manage a channel ?
<Mez> xblackfire, #tapthru
<Mez> sorry, only just read the last line
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<ElbridgeGerry> Wait...why was I forwarded?
<ElbridgeGerry> Oh well.
<ElbridgeGerry> Can I ask a question here?
<kgoetz> ElbridgeGerry: did you get exploited, ? or else it could be yoru cloak
<ElbridgeGerry> I'm in a failsafe terminal session now...Gaim won't work so I'm using CGI:IRC
<nalioth> ElbridgeGerry: you are using a cgi gateway
<ElbridgeGerry> Right
<nalioth> that is why.
<ElbridgeGerry> Whenever I log into GNOME it says another panel has been detected...trouble is, there is no panel and it freezes. When I do a failsafe GNOME session, it does the same.
<ElbridgeGerry> How can I fix this?
<ElbridgeGerry> Wait...I've got a backed-up xorg.conf and the command to bring it back...I'll try that and see if it works.
<kgoetz> it wont.
<kgoetz> killall gnome-panel might
<ElbridgeGerry> I'll try.
<ElbridgeGerry> I'll come back if it doesn't. =p
<Madpilot> !cloak
<ubotu> Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<yipe> I have the right to believe whatever I want to about the military
<Madpilot> you do not have a right to be offensive in Ubuntu's IRC channels.
<yipe> plus, if you look at your logs, he started being a jerk to me without my having spoken to him
<Madpilot> no, you started being emo, he called you on it, and you went overboard.
<Madpilot> now go away for a week.
<yipe> how was I being emo? I made a joke with lisapc
<yipe> we were all joking and having a fine time, no one was upset
<yipe> there were no problems until he started in on me, does that count for nothing?
<Madpilot> you started the name-calling, and escalated it despite warnings. Now go away for a week.
<yipe> no, he started the name calling
<Hobbsee> yipe's been back a day, and in here again?  ouch...
<yipe> I'm here by mistake
<yipe> some punk was attacking me and I got banned by mistake, when CLEARLY the other guy was causing the problem
<yipe>  /I/ was having a nice conversation
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: does seem to be a trend with people who are banned once and allowed to come back :/
<yipe> anyone can look at the logs, I wasn't causing any problems
<yipe> maybe there would be less problems with me if the ops would actually step in when people attack me without reason
<yipe> look at the logs, I was talking nicely with lisapc and pppoe_dude, and the very first thing firststrike has said in a long while was a dig at me
<nalioth> yipe: perhaps you weren't meant for #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> yipe: you have an /ignore function
<yipe> nalioth, which accomplishes what?
<yipe> all it does is let him go on bad-mouthing me
<kgoetz> yipe: it accomplishes you not being here *again* for your temper
<nalioth> yipe: you're about to become persona-non-grata in there, if you don't use your mind and your available tools
<yipe> kgoetz, why can't an op step in when anyone can clearly see Firststrike picking a fight with me?
<yipe> why am I always the one that gets banned, when I didn't start it?
<yipe> you ops don't even touch FirstStrike, but you can look at your own logs and see that he was attacking me without cause
<kgoetz> why dont you ask an op to deal with it?
<Hobbsee> meh.  lets' just ban #ubuntu-offtopic
<yipe> madpilot was there, so I didn't think it was necessary to call the ops
<javamaniac> who wants to troll?
<yipe> little did I know that he would be completely useless and ban the wrong person
<javamaniac> yipe, are u the troll?
<javamaniac> nalioth, hi!
<nalioth> hi javamaniac
<yipe> no, I'm a nice guy
<nalioth> yipe: please be civil
<yipe> nalioth, this is very tiring
<javamaniac> yipe, in other words STFU man
<kgoetz> is offtopic logged?
<yipe> I did nothing requiring a ban
<kgoetz> javamaniac: could you not
<yipe> kgoetz, I have the logs, they're pretty big 'cause they go a long ways back, but I can send them to you
<nalioth> yipe why don't you take a break and come back later
<Madpilot> kgoetz, not publicly
<yipe> nalioth, because I just had a break
<nalioth> kgoetz: it is by individuals
<yipe> all I want is to chat nicely with my net friends like I was, and not be bothered by people like FirstStrike
<kgoetz> Madpilot: oh ok.
<yipe> I wasn't hurting anyone
<yipe> nor did I break any rules
<yipe> I called him an agent of evil, I know for a fact that lotusleaf uses that phrase all that time to describe a religious group
<nalioth> yipe, we have the logs.
<yipe> it's not a swear, it's not political, it's not against the rules
<nalioth> enough now, please
<yipe> then have a look
<yipe> nalioth, it's incredibly frustrating to have to deal with this over and over again
<nalioth> yipe, it happens. you've made your point here, and rolling the cart back and forth isn't helping
<yipe> it's especially frustrating that FirstStrike is allowed to remain in the chan, despite being just as rude as I was
<nalioth> yipe: last chance
<Hobbsee> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Music_Shuffle> Hi? >.>
<kgoetz> whats up :)
<Hobbsee> heya
<Music_Shuffle> Someone in the #ubuntu channel was wondering something about Ubuntu dropping support for the ppc version. This be true?
<Music_Shuffle> I don't actually use it, but curiosity's a dangerous thing ;P
<Hobbsee> Music_Shuffle: yes it is, from feisty
<Hobbsee> Music_Shuffle: see the ubuntu-announce mailing list
<kgoetz> Music_Shuffle: its true from feisty, and its an #ubuntu question ;)
<Music_Shuffle> Mailing list? O_o?
<Hobbsee> Music_Shuffle: it's still community supported, but has no paid devs testing it, and fixing it
<Hobbsee> Music_Shuffle: yes.  they exist
<Music_Shuffle> Hmm. Ok, thanks for the enlightenment. ^_^
<mneptok> Dapper is still supported.
<mneptok> and will be util EOL.
<mneptok> +n
<Hobbsee> heya mneptok :)
<mneptok> arr!
<Hobbsee> ARRRRR!!!!!!!!!!
<mneptok> yar.
<mneptok> https://launchpad.net/~mneptok
<Hobbsee> haha
<mneptok> photo c1995. got it last night from the friend that took it.
* Hobbsee o.O at the ubuntu-clusterfuck group
<mneptok> ah, the joys of a uni theater dopt. costume shop and low self-esteem.
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, I like the ubuntu-cf group's icon
<mneptok> cf = fabbione ranting
<mneptok> icon = /me ;)
<Hobbsee> hhaa
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> morning effie_jayx
<effie_jayx> GazzaK,  sup dude
<GazzaK> painted my kitchen yesterday
<GazzaK> gone from putrid red (reallllly red) to a nicer very light green, almost white
<effie_jayx> GazzaK,  welll :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, nothlit said: !KMenuGnome is <reply> K Menu Gnome and Gnome Menu Extended are two packages that will help manage the clutter of having both DE's (Desktop Environments) installed. In each DE, the other DE's menu entried will be put into a submenu. See http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31031 for K Menu Gnome and http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31035 for Gnome Menu Extended.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, nothlit said: ubotu: no, KMenuGnome is <reply> K Menu Gnome and Gnome Menu Extended will put the other Desktop Environment's menu entries into a submenu. http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31031 (K Menu Gnome) http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31035 (Gnome Menu Extended)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hey there :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Aww, no freenode staff available and spammer on the loose.
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: where?
<Tm_T> Hah, he triggered remove himself. =)
<Tm_T> #amarok
<Tm_T> 13:37 -!- Advertise [i=oliverba@user-514d06c5.l3.c1.dsl.pol.co.uk]  has quit [Excess Flood
<Amaranth> wtf
<Amaranth> /cs q doesn't work
<Hobbsee> it's a bot
<Amaranth> ooh, chanserv 1.0
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: /cs/m for mute ?
<thoreauputic> umm  /cs m
<Amaranth> bleh, m
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: i keep forgetting that one too :)
<Tm_T> Hrr, maybe I should eat something, there's leet-time in my paste btw. ->
<Hobbsee> that SOB
<Hobbsee> Seveas: poke
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: do you have ops in #ubuntu-au ? Victor is in there now...
<Hobbsee> nope
<thoreauputic> neither do I  :(
<mc44> anyone have ops in -meeting?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> only seveas and staffers
<Hobbsee> which will be changing.
<mc44> ah well, Victor is spamming in there too
<Hobbsee> i know
<ompaul> leave him there - no meeting in progress
<ompaul> we will more than likely get a staffer
<Amaranth> ugh, no active staff
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> again
<mc44> Hobbsee: turing test ftw :)
<Hobbsee> mc44: hrm?
<mc44> "are you a bot?" :)
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Amaranth> mc44: paradox :)
* Hobbsee test
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> just because i'm an op, i'm not providing tech support by default, mmmkay?
<tsmithe> Hobbsee, can you help me with my, erm... i actually don't think i have any proble... oh, she quit...
<LongPointyStick> tsmithe: heh
<tsmithe> waiy
<tsmithe> *wait
<tsmithe> it's Hobbsee!
<LongPointyStick> it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<tsmithe> :D
* LongPointyStick pokes tsmithe 
* Kamping_Kaiser sharpens LongPointyStick 
* tsmithe snaps LongPointyStick 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :o
<tsmithe> not so long and pointy any more!
* Kamping_Kaiser smacks tsmithe with two shorter pointy sticks
* LongPointyStick is unsnapable
* LongPointyStick bounces back together
<tsmithe> @lart 28 LongPointyStick
* Ubugtu thwacks LongPointyStick with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* LongPointyStick DOOMS tsmithe 
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs LongPointyStick , now its near him on the list
* tsmithe was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LongPointyStick (LongPointyStick)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. was near
<tsmithe> LongPointyStick, i see you are adding to my 60 kicks/bans list
<tsmithe> i have 4 per week!
<Kamping_Kaiser> you better cut that down!
<Kamping_Kaiser> nows a good time for a week long ban ;)
<tsmithe> bah!
* ompaul warms up a 10 day ban
<tsmithe> uhoh
<LongPointyStick> tsmithe: of course!
<thoreauputic> tsmithe: he just wants you to see life from the users' viewpoint :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe :)
<tsmithe> hehe
<tsmithe> no-one ever says "hoho"... i'm gonna start saying it
<thoreauputic> *chuckle*
<tsmithe> hohoho
<thoreauputic> tsmithe: no, that's only at Christmas time
<mc44> tsmithe: santa beat you to it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<LongPointyStick> thoreauputic: he?
<tsmithe> huhu
<tsmithe> that better?!
<thoreauputic> LongPointyStick: would you prefer sheshe  ? ( gender bias )
<Seveas> santa smithe
<tsmithe> i would change my nick, but i don't wanna spam 19 channels
<elkbuntu> tsmithe, you should start doing jejeje if you're going to venezuela next year ;)
<tsmithe> next year?? omgz it's 2007
* tsmithe gets fund-raising
<elkbuntu> for a month and 19 days already
<tsmithe> Seveas, don't worry - not on irc :P
<mc44> elkbuntu: oh look youve started him again
<tsmithe> elkbuntu, huhu
<elkbuntu> tsmithe, fail
<LongPointyStick> thoreauputic: heh
<thoreauputic> LongPointyStick: meh
<Seveas> LongPointyFeminist?
<tsmithe> elkbuntu, shush
<thoreauputic> ;)
<elkbuntu> tsmithe, it's simple. a j then an e and repeat twice
<tsmithe> jeje
<mc44> juju
<tsmithe> jojojo
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+m]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> tsmithe, if you were going to asia, i'd recommend kekeke
<Kamping_Kaiser> the nites who say jeje damand sacrifice!
<Seveas> -offtopic is that way --->
<Kamping_Kaiser> *kn
<thoreauputic> Seveas: on my clent it's  <---- that way :)
<thoreauputic> *client
<Kamping_Kaiser> my client doesnt have an -offtopic :/
<ompaul>  /cs kf Kamping_Kaiser #ubuntu-offtopic
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, easily fixed with one simple command!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-m]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> aaah, the wonders of the steam age!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> look at #ubuntu, the "when the ... are you going to fix bugs", a couple of clones asking that with different addresses
<LjL> !tor | niocnioc
<ubotu> niocnioc: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<LjL> the second guy had already joined before the first was kindly asked to part
<LjL> !tor | Texa
<ubotu> Texa: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<LjL> it's an attack
<Texa> no...
<Texa> i try to join ubuntu channel...
<Texa> i don't know why ubuntu don't accept tor connection...
<PriceChild> Texa: read above please :)
<Seveas> because tor is full of spammers
<PriceChild> LjL: "asked to leave" - loving it :)
<Texa> i'm connect to ather channel whithout problems
<Texa> other*
<LjL> Scurz_: don't even try.
<Seveas> Texa, read what ubotu said...
<Texa> yes
<Scurz_> ;'(
<Seveas> so,either don't use tor or don't join #ubuntu :)
<Scurz_> teclo, !!!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> please leave. now. both you and your friends, both the ones with the same address as you and the ones with a different address.
<Scurz_> LjL, fuck it !
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@189.248.146.195.dynamic.adsl.abo.nordnet.fr]  by LjL
<Tm_T> Eh.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
* PriceChild grabs some popcorn
<Seveas> heh
<LjL> Scurz is n=sfantar@chez.kaduma.net (Shams Fantar (http://snurf.info))  Scurz_ is n=sfantar@189.248.146.195.dynamic.adsl.abo.nordnet.fr (Shams Fantar)    teclo is i=42@83.101.7.20 (You are just a tenant here, you say)
<LjL> this are the ones, for now
<Tm_T> PriceChild: That was my feces.
<LjL> two of which at least being in this channel
<LjL> !tor | hoora_214
<ubotu> hoora_214: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
* effie_jayx takes a bt of PriceChild  popcorn and says "waht episode of cops is this?"
<LjL> !tor | niocnioc
<ubotu> niocnioc: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<LjL> VaLouille, care, to introduce yourself please?
<VaLouille> what ?
<LjL> hoora_214, niocnioc, please connect directly, without using Tor (or using it as instructed above), in order to join the Ubuntu support channel
<LjL> VaLouille, well, i don't know who you are. why are you in this channel?
<LjL> QED
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Seveas> HackphiL, hi, how can we help you?
<HackphiL> salut Seveas ... si vous parlez rnais, pourquoi pas?
<Seveas> HackphiL, this is an english channel
<HackphiL> quel genre de channel?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<HackphiL> oui?
<PriceChild> !fr > HackphiL
<HackphiL> !merci > PriceChild
<PriceChild> :P
<HackphiL> ciao
<PriceChild> au revoir? :)
<HackphiL> c'est quoi ici?
<tsmithe> it's the channel for the IRC ops
<tsmithe> (and tsmithe)
<HackphiL> il se passe quoi ici.
<tsmithe> irc op talk
<Seveas> HackphiL, this channel is english-only. If you refuse to speak english, then leave pleas
<LjL> will you have the kindness to speak english?
<tsmithe> again, this is an english channel
<HackphiL> mais je parle pas anglais... seulement italien, allemand, et franais
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@gyptis.org]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> that's weird... he's not joined any channels...
<LjL> "he" hasn't
<tsmithe> "he"?
<tsmithe> or "she", maybe?
<LjL> whoever
<Seveas> as in the opposite of "his friends"
<Seveas> this was just an episode in that troll show
<tsmithe> hmm ok... i'm not really following
<LjL> they were a bunch of trolls. or perhaps even just one troll.
<tsmithe> oh ok
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob or SportChick! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> I have a cloack request: dennda
<nalioth> Seveas: pong
<Seveas> nalioth, hi
<nalioth> dennda cloaked
<Seveas> merci
<GazzaK> can I have a funky cloak too :p
<Seveas> %admin ignore list
<ubotu> '*!*@ubuntu/bot/*' and 'qball*!*@*'
<Seveas> @admin ignore list
<Ubugtu> 'ubotu!n=ubotu@ubuntu/bot/ubotu', '*!*@ubuntu/bot/*', and 'qball*!*@*'
<GazzaK> don't you like qball?
<PriceChild> lol qball.... where was this from?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> I think I see doggystyl0r and jutta sending msg's to every nick in #ubuntu.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> ardchoille: darn, they've not /msg'd me
<ardchoille> nalioth: I could be wrong but it looked like it in the chanel. I think their msg got truncated.
<nalioth> ardchoille: anytime you see stuff like that, poke us with the word "possible troll"
<nalioth> that was a troll sending cruft from another channel into #ubuntu
<ardchoille> nalioth: Ah, will do
<ardchoille> It's just my opinion, but that shouldn't be allowed.
<nalioth> no, i klined the fools who did it last night
<ardchoille> nalioth: Glad you're here :)
<nalioth> i'm only here part of the time
<nalioth> the trolls have a new toy, ladies and gentlemen
<nalioth> they are using some kind of script/bot gateway thing to take the activity from one channel and feed it into another (flood stage feeding)
<nalioth> ironically they did it in #gentoo and #ubuntu last night, and it was the #ubuntu !ops call in #gentoo that got my attention . . . .
<ubotu> In ubotu, soundray said: no, gpgerr is <sed> s/http\:\/\/www.ubuntu-nl.org\/source-o-matic/https\:\/\/wiki.ubuntu.com\/SeveasPackages/
<no0tic> hi, how do I apply mute on a user?
<Seveas> !gpgerr
<ubotu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Read the top section of http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Seveas> no0tic, with a hammer
<no0tic> Seveas, good idea
<Seveas> no0tic, for a more gentle approach: /mode channel +q user
<nalioth>  no0tic  /mode #channel +q NICK
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
<no0tic> what does it do?
<Seveas> <no0tic> hi, how do I apply mute on a user? <--- that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @schedule
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 19 Feb 21:30: Mozilla Team | 21 Feb 12:00: Edubuntu | 21 Feb 16:00: Kernel Team | 22 Feb 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 24 Feb 17:00: Ubuntu US LoCo Team Mentor | 25 Feb 17:00: LoCo Team
<gnomefreak> !info totem-xine
<ubotu> totem-xine: A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.16.2-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1076 kB, installed size 5888 kB
<Tm_T> Someone might like to ban that netbot45 in #ubuntu+1
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: <3
<gnomefreak> if you find out its not a bot and he stops the eccessive flooding please unban him
<Tm_T> Can I?
<LjL> ... bots taking the activity of a channel into another? what fervid imagination for useless thing they have...
<nalioth> trolls exist to trouble channels
<nalioth> invent new ways to vex
<LjL> yeah but this is ridiculous, they spent time coding this thing for... what? the same effect they could achieved by just typing some thirty "a"'s and using the up arrow?
<nalioth> they get more volume this way
<Seveas> @schedule
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 19 Feb 21:30: Mozilla Team | 21 Feb 12:00: Edubuntu | 21 Feb 16:00: Kernel Team | 22 Feb 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 24 Feb 17:00: Ubuntu US LoCo Team Mentor | 25 Feb 17:00: LoCo Team
<ikonia> Seveas: are you free please
<LjL> pointed T-1 to this channel after some insistence from him
<LjL> if you scroll back, you'll see he had repeatedly asked how to join the channel that was just spammed a minute before...
<LjL> ... *before* he had joined #ubuntu himself
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, tsmithe said: !wtf is GMTA
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> that's odd - i thought it had a !wtf plugin...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<MarcM> hi, i was kicked off of #ubuntu to change port for  FixDCCExploit and need to rejoin
<nalioth> MarcM: join me in #moderation please
<MarcM> ok, joined channel #moderation
<LjL> nalioth: err, i wanted to see what your commands would look like for me... but we're both forwarded to ##moderation, is this right?
<nalioth> MarcM: i think you got lost along the way
<nalioth> oh crap
* nalioth smacks head
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> nalioth <3
<nalioth> MarcM: thanks for your patience, you can join #ubuntu now
<MarcM> thanks!
<LjL> bleah - is this an acceptable quit message? [23:53:05]  <-- toM|vendettA has left this server ("#team_redemption #team_redemption #team_redemption #team_redemption #team_redemption #team_redemption #team_redemption #team_).
<nalioth> why not?
<oljanx> hello
<nalioth> so long as he's not join/[part/quit]  flooding
<oljanx> Think I've got xchat set up properly now, can anyone verify that for me?
<LjL> oljanx: join ##ljl
<oljanx> thanks again LjL, should be the last time I have to do this :)
<LjL> oljanx: yell at your router manufacturer for a firmware upgrade, if they're sleeping on it ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-11
<LjL> PriceChild: yeah they don't act during emergency mode because of that little incident
<tomaw> I leave you with ~bbbadtothebone
<Seveas> bbadtothebone left us :)
<Seveas> (I was keeping an eye on that one)
<tomaw> you piped up only after he left, but thanks.
<ethan961> Hello, yesterday I was banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for mentioning a destructive command. I apologize for my misbehaviour, and I have read the guidelines (!ettiquete) thouroughly. I take full responsibility for my actions, and was wondering if I could be unbanned?
<tonyyarusso> ethan961: Normally you'll need to get in touch with the particular op who banned you, so if they aren't around at the moment it may take a bit.
<ethan961> Mr. Seveas was the particular op who banned me.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> ethan961: Did you get any message as to why you were banned?
<PriceChild> ethan961, you mentioned a destructive command? rm / ?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Slightly worse than that (if there can be such a thing)
<Seeker`> he put a certain 4 letter word in front
<PriceChild> I'm lazy and didn't want to type the whole thing.
<PriceChild> I doubt a day will be long enough
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<ethan961> Yes, that was the command. and although I didnt get a message, I knew that was why.
<PriceChild> I love the way you were noticed, because someone pinged the op saying its lucky he wasn't there... a sure fire way to bring him there.
<PriceChild> ethan961, what does sudo rm -rf / do?
<LjL> lossy compression
<ethan961> Destroys ie removes every file in the root partition and every partition mounted on it.
<Seeker`> LjL: Not heard it described like that before
<PriceChild> ethan961, so not a good thing for a beginner to see?
<PriceChild> and wonder "what does that do?"
<PriceChild> and try it?
<ethan961> No not good. Not advised.
<ethan961> Very dangerous to say where it could be heard.
<PriceChild> ok.... so what you said was confusing in -offtopic
<PriceChild> you said you were googling
<PriceChild> as though it were mystical
<ethan961> ?
<PriceChild> so is it hard to conceive... that a random beginner may skip the googling... and just do it?
<ethan961> I would think it less likely, but yes, it is possible
<PriceChild> so its a *really* bad thing to be doing....
<PriceChild> let alone *TWICE*
<ethan961> yes. I realize that I screwed up, and I promise that it will never happen again.
<PriceChild> The past month or so we've had several waves of trolls on ubuntuforums.org
<PriceChild> dozens upon dozens of trolls posting that command
<PriceChild> and people have been affected
<PriceChild> I'm sure they've lost work no doubt
<ethan961> is it right to ban me on the forums, too?
<PriceChild> No i'm just showing you that it does happen.
<ethan961> I have several friends who have fallen for it, not on the ubuntuforums afaik gladly
<ethan961> I am sorry, I screwed up. I promise that this or anything else will never happen again. May I please have a second chance?
<__mikem> PriceChild: I have been talking to him in PM. I was there when it happened. He seems sincerely sorry. And he told me it is his "first offense" 
<PriceChild> Seveas, around?
<PriceChild> ethan961, I'd rather we wait for the banning op to decide, especially as it was so recently.
<ethan961> ok
<ethan961> for some reason, however, while I was away from the computer I joined(auto rejoin upon connection loss) and when I noticed I tried to join again, but was told I was banned again
<ethan961> when I noticed that I had somehow joined when I got back
<Hobbsee> !requirements
<ubotu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<emgent> hello
<emgent> please join #launchpad for stop this: http://rafb.net/p/sO4LEN92.html
<emgent> Thanks
<nalioth> and why would we join #launchpad for anything?
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu (rickdias)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (MrAskHelp bot?)
<Dave2> MrAskHelp was in ##linux earlier
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah.. wondered why you pulled the trigger so fast.. well done
<Dave2> and thar he goes.
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, nikoPSK said:  !factoid is something
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, nikoPSK said:  !ubotu is ubotu is a dumb bot
<ubotu> In ubotu, nikoPSK said: ubotu is I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jdong> thanks for telling us what ubotu is?
<Jack_Sparrow> jdong: I just had a word with him
<jdong> thanks
<jdong> he's a bit special. His heart is all good intention but sometimes his judgement and self-evaluation of his annoyance level is not up there
<jdong> perhaps he's just young
<Jack_Sparrow> I got his attention without scaring him too much
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Cpudan80> Hey - you guys see what the bots just did?
<Cpudan80> LjL: ping
<Cpudan80> oh no wait a minute
<Cpudan80> that's by design
<Cpudan80> :-)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Dave2> I hate 6to4.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-motu, persia said: ubotu is normally healthy.  Launchpad is ill.
<persia> If you haven't already, please ignore that: it wasn't intended as an edit request :)
<rredd4> which port do i need to be in?
<rredd4> for #ubuntu please
<ubotu> speeddemon8803 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<crdlb> :/
<ubotu> Bodsda called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu (lolwut)
<MenZa> no #ubuntu ops around?
<ubotu> speeddemon8803 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> Bodsda called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Bodsda> guys,. anyone here
<crdlb> Gary: ?
<Bodsda> problem in #ubuntu   no ops are respondin to !ops
<MenZa> I poked the oper in /stats p
<Bodsda> ty,.,.i think'
<ubotu> Bodsda called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> speeddemon8803 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Bodsda> all ops,.help in #ubuntu plz
<jpatrick> HELP
<Bodsda> he keeps leaving,.,. can we plz have an active op in #ubuntu 
<Bodsda> he will be back in a few mins
<jpatrick> Bodsda: I can only help you in #kubuntu* channels sorry
<Bodsda> jpatrick, cheers then,.,
<jpatrick> stdin: saw that coming eh?
<Bodsda> wicked,.,. cheers elkbuntu
<stdin> I just happened to be staring at #k at the time
<stdin> I'm starting to think +b *lol*!*@* isn't a bad idea...
<jpatrick> I was busying typing /win 14 for #k
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #ubuntu (kloot)
<jpatrick> cheers jenda 
<jenda> :)
<jenda> been a long time since I was around for one of those...
 * MenZa hugs jenda
 * jenda hugs MenZa back :)
<jenda> how is you? :)
<MenZa> I is good---yourself?
<jpatrick> heh, /whois kloot, interesting channels for an ubuntu basher
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> #rhel, #redhat
<jenda> mhm
<ubotu> SNuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (ArM-eye)
<Gary> sorted
<ubotu> cpk1 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * jenda eyes Gary 
<Gary> eye eye
<Gary> whats up jenda 
<Gary> that was okay?
<jenda> sure :)
<jenda> I'm just eyeing you to make you feel uncomfortable :)
<Tm_T> hi jenda 
<Gary> but I like that jenda 
 * MenZa eyes jenda
 * Gary eyes up jenda :-)
<jenda> Yikes, seems I missed a lot :D
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (CW)
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: why don't you have ops in there anyway?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: where?
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu
<jpatrick> just don't
<Hobbsee> right.
<jpatrick> someone needs to kick CW
<jpatrick> I've !en-ed > him and he carrys on
<Pici> yeesh.  Looks like it was a busy night.
<ikonia> Pici: I left as it was one of the most unusual "trouble" nights I've seen 
<Pici> ikonia: Yuck.  
<ikonia> just wasn't worth doing anything as everyone was out to be a pain (generalising a tad)
<Pici> I have at least 10 ops calls in my hilight log.
<ikonia> there was more while I was still around, hence why I just called it a night
<Pici> hm.
<jpatrick> Achso.
<Pici> Vorbote: Greetings, how can we help you today?
<Vorbote> I have a question, a long time ago I was banned from ubuntu-es with no apparent reason but trying to quench an off-topic discussion between two teens. I am not particularly interested in having access to that channel anymore, but I'd like to know what happened at the time.
<Vorbote> I was using irssi at that time and I wasn't aware of its ping problems then. If it was an automatic ban that would be the cause.
<Vorbote> Otherwise I suspect a sort of immature vendetta by asociation with another user that frequented the channel at the time.
<no0tic> Vorbote, I don't think you're still banned from -es
<Vorbote> Hmm.... Lemme try that out.
<PriceChild> Vorbote, we do not manage loco channels in this way. If you /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-es list, and message someone listed there it will be a lot quicker to find out.
<PriceChild> Vorbote, even better, if you remember who banned you, you should message them.
<no0tic> Vorbote, try on #ubuntu-es-ops
<no0tic> we have a problem with the hosting of our loco bot, ubot-it, its server is frequently down, could it be hosted elsewhere?
<Pici> Would #ubuntu-irc be a good place to ask instead?
<Vorbote> Is there an es-ops channel? First news.
<no0tic> Vorbote, since two weeks or so
<LjL> Pici: if there is no dedicated channel, yes, although i generally think a dedicated channel is preferable
<Vorbote> Hmm.. Very recent I see. I'll explore that venue then. Thanks!
<LjL> exploity night tonight
<Seeker`> LjL: is that a prediction?
<LjL> no, the past night
<Pici> I was saying earlier that I had at least 10 ops calls in my hilight backlog.
<LjL> Pici: well if you count each of the bots' call, i suppose
<Pici> LjL: I'm not talking about just exploits.
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<PriceChild> that's a lot of join
<Pici> eh?
<Pici> I see nothing.
<Pici> PriceChild: Did you actually see a mass join?
<PriceChild> I wouldn't say "mass"... but about 20 join and no part
<PriceChild> easy to see why the bots called it
<Pici> odd.  I dont it.
<LjL> [15:08:59] --> Gary has joined this channel (n=Gary@freenode/staff/colchester-lug.gary).
<LjL> you know who to blame
<PriceChild> Pici, http://pastebin.ca/899865
<PriceChild> Seveas, ping
<LjL> Pici: you're not seeing that?
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * LjL is checking the news but isn't seeing anything about mass escapes from a zoo
<Pici> LjL: Eh, its a little floody, but not so much that it jumped out at me as being an attack.
<LjL> Pici: well in fact it wasn't. was just wondering if you hadn't seen that from your server
<LjL> Pici: but it was indeed 19 joins with no part, a statistically pretty notable occurrence
<LjL> 20 actually
<no0tic> LjL, gaussian tails
<LjL> no0tic: ja but they've become more frequent somewhat lately
<PriceChild> wow what a guestimate by me!!!
 * PriceChild is the best
<LjL> at least it looks that way to me
<no0tic> LjL, are #ubuntu users increasing?
<LjL> no0tic: don't have the stats handy, but yeah they've been over 1300 for some time. they're possibly slightly decreasing now though
<Pici> ethan961: Can we help you?
<PriceChild> ethan961, bad command in -offtopic yesterday, I asked he wait for the banning op, sev.
<Pici> Okay.
<LjL> not godot?
<jenda> LjL: about the same :)
<ikonia> diago in #ubuntu - it's ineviatable, "looking for sex"
<no0tic> ikonia, next time you forward a troll in -es, please tell me :)
<ikonia> ughh ?
<ikonia> no0tic: ahhh sorry
<ikonia> thought his earlier troll was down to lack of english
<ikonia> but looking at him now, he's just a pain
<ikonia> no0tic: my apologies
<no0tic> ikonia, :) no problem he focused on #ubuntu 
<ikonia> no0tic: I suspect he's on his way back to you
<no0tic> ikonia, he shows no interest in -es unfortunately
<ikonia> can a #ubuntu guy just kick him please. he's getting annoying
<ikonia> Pici: thank you 
<Pici> *poof*
<ikonia> Pici: you truley are the shop keeper from Mr Ben 
<ikonia> (I think I've explained that gag to you before)
<Pici> I am Mr. Ben too.
<ikonia> yes, I remember now, 
<ikonia> you said that last time
<Pici> I probably did.
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys, I am feeling very unclean this am.. I themed up my ubuntu.. Vista login, Vista music, Vista window decorations, icons the whole bit, then added cairo-doc.. 
<Mez> Pici, you're not Mr Ben... that would be mrben
<ompaul> ethan961, can we help you?
<Pici> ompaul: Aparrently awaiting Seveas's return to work out a ban.
<ompaul> Pici, ack
<Pici> ompaul: Or thats at least what Price.child told me when I asked ethan if he needed any help 
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: DId you have fun? PM me when you get time to talk
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, I am suffering ;-)
<ompaul> back in a few
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Ackdar said: !offtopic is Please stay on topic in this channel. If you are not here for support, please visit #ubuntu-offtopic instead.
<Pici> hm.
<Pici> sigh.
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> Says less in more words..
<PriceChild> maybe not more but meh
<Pici> I think the idea was to inform the person that they are being offtopic instead of just listing the channels.
<PriceChild> if its directed towards you... you should read it
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: May I request ops in ubuntuforums-beginners they had some issues last night, just want to keep an eye in there.
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, /msg chanserv access #ubuntuforums-beginners list
<Jack_Sparrow>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntuforums-beginners
<Pici> pssst, without the space
<PriceChild> and with a lit
<PriceChild> *list
<Gary> and with list at the end
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: cute..
<ubotu> In ubotu, DRebellion said: virtualisation is There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<no0tic> Jack_Sparrow, /msg chanserv help  ;-)
<Pici> !virtual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Pici> !virtual is <alias> virtualizers
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> !virtualisation is <alias> virtualizers
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, you should see i've only got "10", and i'm also not listed on /msg chanserv info #ubuntuforums-beginners, which means I can't give you access.
<Jack_Sparrow> np yep see that
<liljekrans> Hey, I just changedmy settings, so I connect using port 8001, but still Dcc bug?
<PriceChild> liljekrans, read the instructions in #ubuntu-read-topic
<PriceChild> ah nevermind, let me look into this sorry liljekrans 
<liljekrans> mkay..
<PriceChild> liljekrans, /join #ubunt
<PriceChild> u
<PriceChild> liljekrans, /join #ubuntu
<PriceChild> I have no idea why you found yourself in #ubuntu-read-topic
<stdin> [17:52]* FloodBot1 removes ban on liljekrans!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic
<liljekrans> mkay :]
<PriceChild> oh wait yes
<liljekrans> Maybe you do know?
<PriceChild> liljekrans, the bots said you could join #ubuntu again, you must have missed hte instructions to.
<PriceChild> [17:52:13] <FloodBot1> liljekrans: Try « /join #ubuntu » again (if that fails, see « /topic »). Please ensure that you keep using the correct connection settings.
<PriceChild> Thanks stdin 
<stdin> :)
<liljekrans> Hm, must have missed that.. All I saw was "can't test you"..
<liljekrans> Oh well..
<liljekrans> Thanks again..
<ubotu> rodserling called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Seveas> Pici, ompaul: if you think a ban I've set can be removed, I won't stop you doing so
<Pici> Seveas: eh?
<Pici> oh.
<Gary> it's respekt init :p
<Pici> No, PriceChild said he was waiting for Seveas, so I didnt really look into it.
<Seveas> I'm very busy this week trying to make sure the company I work for doesn't die under its own success
<Gary> see, you should have employed me :p
 * Gary hides
<PriceChild> Pici, whoever seems him first, guidelines and unban then. Seemed nice and sane enough.
<Pici> PriceChild: I understand, I just assumed that he had business with sev.eas specifically.  Didn't wonder the circustances too much.
<PriceChild> i only thought that would be nice because it was so soon
<ubotu> lollo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * stdin repeats [09:13]<stdin> I'm starting to think +b *lol*!*@* isn't a bad idea...
<PriceChild> i'm sure we had something like that before...
<Pici> How do we ban mibbit hosts?
<Pici> hammer89 is annoying me greatly.
<Jack_Sparrow> I was sure we had a way to do it
<Jack_Sparrow> his ip is at the end of his whois
<Jack_Sparrow> See if you can ban hammer
<Seveas> Pici, name/ident ban
<stdin> you can ban on ident, i=18e19c52 is the IP in hex
<Pici> The question is, will the bot set an exempt in both cases?
<Seveas> ban the ident from -proxy-users
<Pici> ah
<jussi01> good evening all
<Pici> 13:22:22 <FloodBot1> Hammer89 tried to join #ubuntu from a web gateway, but their host is banned
<Jack_Sparrow> It was tested a few ways when the exception was added...
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought Ljl was able to ban a specific user from there
<ompaul> Seveas, na I was interested in why the user in question was here, but the man from the factoid factory was already on the case ;-) so we sat back to hear your words
<Pici> The person in question wasn't around anyways.
<Jack_Sparrow> Does anyone think we could use a factoid for resetting the desktop.. like http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool we just had a good sized earthquake
<Seveas> milkshake!
<Tm_T> :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Mooooooo :)
<Jack_Sparrow> That was a good sized earthquake.. 5.1 just across the border
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Whereabouts are you?
<Jack_Sparrow> san diego ca
<Pici> Ah.
<PriceChild> Pici, if they are banned in #ubuntu by their "real" hostname, (what appears in the real name of mibbit) the floodbots won't grant access to #ubuntu
<masterloki> hey
<masterloki> can you try the dcc exploit thing on this user plz
<masterloki> im in gutsy and i noticed that the default for freenode does NOT have the 8001
<PriceChild> masterloki, for freenode, or for "Ubuntu Servers"?
<masterloki> Ubuntu Servers
<masterloki> also ive flashed the router so its not linksys firmware anymore
<masterloki> hm
<masterloki> well thats kewl
<Pici> masterloki: Did you follow the instructions in #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<masterloki> * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (140.211.166.3) port 6667...
<masterloki> Pici, no im not banned lol
<Pici> o.
<masterloki> i just wanted to test
<masterloki> fyi
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: I just dcc'd him
<masterloki> include in the wiki/instructions a line noting the ddwrt firmware for the linksys wireless routers is invulnerable
<masterloki> Jack_Sparrow, yeah thats why i was like 'hmm thats kewl' :P
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<masterloki> lol
<masterloki> let me log in router i'
<masterloki> ll tell u firmware version
<masterloki> have ddwrt 5.1
<PriceChild> is this needed?
<masterloki> well
<masterloki> it IS another solution to the same problem
<masterloki> deserves an honerable mention
<masterloki> Firmware: DD-WRT v24 RC-5 (11/22/07) micro
<masterloki> ok im out thanx
<PriceChild> that solution is mentioned though? "get up to date firmware"
<masterloki> no
<masterloki> up to date firmware is implying linksys firmware
<PriceChild> We are not going to advise switching to dd-wrt from standard.
<masterloki> not saying you should advise it
<PriceChild> I'm sure that kind of thing voids warranties etc.
<masterloki> just mention it works
<Pici> Most people aren't going to switch to ddwrt just to get past this vulnerability.  I don't think it really needs mentioning.
<masterloki> Pici, actually its worth thinking about
<PriceChild> Hmmm true... just checking the source for xchat and it doesn't use 8001 by default.
<masterloki> since other networks have the same thing
<PriceChild> !bug | masterloki 
<ubotu> masterloki: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<masterloki> and not all have the 8001 open
<masterloki> arg
<masterloki> fine i'
<masterloki> ll file in a bit
<masterloki> anyway i'll roll on out :P
<PriceChild> Thankyou, pm me the number if you do. *runs off to lunch*
<masterloki> tata~~
<masterloki> ok
<Pici> Seveas: I think we banned srv the other day due to something similar... /me checks the tracker
<ubotu> Bassetts called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<ompaul> PriceChild, ddwrt hmm /me likes it - it actually runs better than the cisco stuff :)
<ompaul> but anyway
<nalioth> dd-wrt, eh?
<ompaul> eh
<ompaul> nalioth, since when are you canadian/
<Pici> eh?
<ompaul> or was that ever sentence starts with one - can't remember :)
<ompaul> Pici, we should have a blame peru song 
<nalioth> ompaul: eh?
<ompaul> the is a meme that says all canadian sentences contain an "eh"
<nalioth> not just canadians
 * nalioth thought it was a minnesota and wisconsin thing
<Pici> Thats 'dontcha know'
<Seeker`> argh! hide!
<Syntux> Hello, I need to talk to one of Ubuntu IRC operators 
<LjL> continuing in -irc
<Syntux> sure.
<PriceChild> ompaul, yeah I'm not saying its not good... just pointing out it probably voids warranties so its not something we should promote
<ompaul> PriceChild, ack
<ompaul> PriceChild, your logic stands up on its own ;-)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-irc, jpatrick said:  !msg is <alias>msgthebot
<jpatrick> arg
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #ubuntu (zergrush)
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<seanw> PriceChild, no.
 * jpatrick stands by in #k
<seanw> jpatrick, #k?
<jpatrick> seanw: #kubuntu
<seanw> Aha
<jpatrick> zergrush [n=Server20@76.224.243.228
<jpatrick> that was the guy from yesterday
<jpatrick> and I believe stdin banned *!Server20@* in #k yesterday
<nalioth> jpatrick: klined today
<jpatrick> nalioth: good to hear
<stdin> my ban waas *!*@ip68-111-160-167.sd.sd.cox.net I believe
<jpatrick> stdin: later you did it
<stdin> ah, it was elkbuntu who set *!Server20@*, which needs changing as it won't match anything
<LjL> @lart elkbuntu
<stdin> it's set as *!Server20@* in #u still, as I can't change it there, someone else should (hint ;)
<jpatrick> PriceChild: ^
<jpatrick> no0tic: ping
<no0tic> jpatrick, pong
<jpatrick> no0tic: too late
<no0tic> jpatrick, :(
<jpatrick> no0tic: just some .it guy in -motu going off topic wanted to check it with you :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, only 30 minutes of lag
<no0tic> jpatrick, who? :)
<m0nk_> hey guys
<m0nk_> you know why im here
<m0nk_> think today is my lucky day, think my ban could get lifted?
<Jack_Sparrow> was it ljl or ompaul that set it?
<LjL> me
<Jack_Sparrow> Didnt remember.
<m0nk_> Jack_Sparrow: it was LjL
<Jack_Sparrow> Yea, Got it
<Jack_Sparrow> What you did was so totally wrong... on so many levels...
<LjL> m0nk_, we've talked already but i want to make doubly sure
<m0nk_> i know
<LjL> m0nk_: you've read the guidelines carefully, and also !etiquette, haven't you?
<m0nk_> yes i know the guidelines, but i have not seen !etiquette
<Jack_Sparrow> You have to know none of us will even hesitate to pull the trigger if you try anything like that again
<m0nk_> Jack_Sparrow: lol i know that now, im usually always in offtopic..but man did i pay for that
<Seveas> I'll pull a dozen triggers
<Seveas> (aka /cs lart)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<LjL> m0nk_, that is not paying, really
<Seveas> LjL, you got of really, really cheap
<m0nk_> Seveas: i understand that
<Seveas> consider yourself lucky
<m0nk_> only IRC channel i use is offtopic htough
<m0nk_> so i was kind of without that for a while 
<LjL> m0nk_: don't want to sound harsh, but being banned for - what, a week? - is what may happen the first time you do something like that, and we decide you've pretty much understood it wasn't a reasonable thing to do
<Seveas> there's no turkey like a cold turkey m0nk_ 
<LjL> m0nk_: next time it well be a power of a week
<m0nk_> i understand
<LjL> m0nk_: just want you to understand that. do check !etiquette
<m0nk_> LjL: ok
<m0nk_> LjL: i have read what ubotu had to say...
<m0nk_> and i understand the coc i have seen it many times
<LjL> m0nk_: and i have lifted the ban
<m0nk_> thank you LjL, and dont worry i will behave 
<LjL> have fun
<m0nk_> same to you man
<PriceChild> !guidelines | ethan961 
<ubotu> ethan961: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ethan961> ... sorry, had this channel on autojoin on one comp
<PriceChild> ethan961, you can rejoin #ubuntu-offtopic, please abide by the channel guidelines.
<PriceChild> ethan961, most importantly, use your common sense.
<ethan961> ty very very much, guidelines are the bible (used as a generic non religious term)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-12
<mneptok> mmm .... turkey.
<LjL> diamond5pam spammed #ubuntu for a long time (except he was muted by the bots) then went on to spam #kubuntu when i banned him from #ubuntu
<LjL> he flooded #ubuntu for some 5 minutes... wow.
<mneptok> i'm not seeing that
<mneptok> he /join'ed at :13 past amd was muted ~2m later
<LjL> mneptok: of course not, the floodbot muted him after the first 6 lines
<LjL> mneptok: but he *was* still going on with that when i got +o and banned him
<LjL> now [01:22:45] --> co_gHokiLzZ_____ has joined this channel (n=stmikdp@202.62.20.243).
<LjL> nice nickname huh
<nalioth> LjL: poke a staffer for anything5pam, please
<LjL> ok
<nalioth> that is an unrepentent recidivist
<nalioth> same guy who copies all of "War and Peace" or the whole of the GPL and pastes them into places
<LjL> had something to do with Alice this time apparently
<nalioth> --in wonderland, perhaps?
<LjL> i couldn't say that
 * nalioth likes to read, but hates spam
<jdong> it was the best of worlds...
<LjL> nalioth, see Gradies in #ubuntu
<LjL> and #gentoo
<nalioth> klined
<LjL> seen it
 * nalioth has to get spooled up
<nalioth> when y'all kickban 'em, i have to type out their nicks
<LjL> nalioth: meh... next time i'll mute without kicking, ok :P
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Jack_Sparrow> mneptok: FYI hammer already got banned once today, and he is running through that one proxy Ljl set up..
<mneptok> Jack_Sparrow: beat me to it
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Zero tolerance
<mneptok> need a tighter ban, though
<Jack_Sparrow> please adjust it
<Jack_Sparrow> or tell me how
<mneptok> i banned by host
<mneptok> all he would have to do is change nicks and he could avoid that nick ban
<Jack_Sparrow> great thanks
<mneptok> np np
<Jack_Sparrow> My quick button needs work
<ubotu> badkitty called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi01> Madpilot: good morning, you have access in #ubuntu?
<Madpilot> jussi01, yes, I do. What's up?
<jussi01> Madpilot: xmanxxxx swearing 
<jussi01> Madpilot: ie. [10:29] < xmanxxxx> the fucking ubuntu crash all
<Madpilot> just the once?
<jussi01> twice now
<Madpilot> meh. I assume he's been warned? !ohmy and the rest?
<jussi01> yeah, of course, just thought to let someone keep an eye on
<Madpilot> will do. 
<jussi01> :)
<Madpilot> there's no 'xmanxxx' in #u right now, though
 * PriceChild wonders what happenned to him.
<jussi01> PriceChild: eha?
<jussi01> gah, stupid fat fingers
<PriceChild> ?
<jussi01> gah, he disappeared..
<Hobbsee> now, i could tell him that, if only he'd ask...
<Hobbsee> ah well, he'll come back
<ubotu> jasonn called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<Mez> !ops | "alpaco" is around and causing trouble, keep eyes peeled
<ubotu> "alpaco" is around and causing trouble, keep eyes peeled: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<ubotu> Mez called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ("alpaco" is around and causing trouble, keep eyes peeled)
<Pici> Mez: again?
<Mez> Pici, yeah - I just had to ban from -uk
<Pici> Mez: we have a ident and realname ban on him for #ubuntu
 * Dave2 is keeping an eye on him.
<Mez> I know - I set them
<Mez> Dave2, can you just kline him:
<Mez> ?
<Dave2> I will if he does it again anywhere else.
<Mez> * Bans matching jasonn!n=srv@213.217.36.170 (Al Paco)
<Mez> * *!?=srv@213.217.*
<Mez> * Al?Paco
<Mez> Dave2, he's done it in plenty of places
<Dave2> but not that I personally have seen
<Mez> he's done it 4 or 5 times in #u - hence why I added the *!?=srv@213.217.*
<Mez> Dave2, do you have access to the bantracker ?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-irc, erUSUL said: !addingfs is <reply>If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read writte etc) fs wide like you do when mounting fs that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc) with mount options like guid, uid and umask. Make directories inside the new file system and tweak the permissions of that folders to allow normal use
<Dave2> probably not - but it's still something I'd want to see occurring personally, and from the looks of things, I can't see it being too long until it does happen again
<Mez> Dave2, actually, it's open to all
<Mez> https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/bans.cgi?query=%40213.217&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
<Pici> Mez: it was re-opened? since when?
<Pici> Mez: I tried it this weekend and it wouldnt work
<Mez> Pici, I didn't know it was closed?
<Pici> Mez: Its still closed if you dont btlogin
<Mez> I knew it was opened a long time ago...
<Mez> ah, ok
<Mez> I thought btlogin just gave you edit perms
<Pici> It used to just do that.
<Mez> hmmles..
<Mez> looks like some bans from -ir too
<Mez> btlogin uses LP right?
<PriceChild> no
<PriceChild> well... "no"
<Mez> ah, I was just wondering how to find out it Dave2 was on it
<PriceChild> its closed to anonymous users because of server load
<PriceChild> i'm sure sev would give him access if he requested it
<Mez> PriceChild, I'm surprised he hasnt got it already
<Mez> erUSUL, can we help ?
<erUSUL> Mez: just wanted to know if the factoid was added rejected edited ...
<jrib> erUSUL: is there a wiki page about the issue?
<erUSUL> jrib: no that i could find in 30 seconds
<erUSUL> but i had the same concern ;) 15:17 < erUSUL> Pici: ok; i will work something out but i'm afraid it will end up a large one... maybe a wiki page is better?
<Pici> I suggested that he submit the factoid and we'd take a look from there.
<erUSUL> also forgot to point out that mount point permissions have no effect on the permissions of the mounted fs
<jrib> maybe the !permissions wiki is a good place?
<erUSUL> that's a common missconception too
<jrib> or create a new wiki page about mounting extra partitions, tell users to see the !permissions wiki page for filesystems that support it or !ntfs/!vfat wiki pages for others.  There's no fstab wiki page so it could talk about that too
<jrib> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<jrib> on second thought, that's the page to mention it
<erUSUL> jrib: what page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions this?
<jrib> yeah, the "Editing Ubuntu's filesystem table" section talks about permissions with mount options
<jrib> but the page never mentions what to do with ext3 and friends
<erUSUL> but it is pretty windows/MacOs centric the script is for windows patitions only
<erUSUL> The wiki page i mean
<jrib> That's true, but the title suggests it shouldn't be
<erUSUL> jrib: it would mean a mayor rework of the page structure imho as all revolve around vfat/ntfs as it stands
<jrib> k, fair enough
<erUSUL> jrib: or we can add it at the end of the page as an afterthought (you know "minimal effort law") XD
<jrib> addingfs is <reply>If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read write etc) fs wide like you do when mounting fs that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions
<jrib> edits?
<Mez> Dave2, he's also been causing trouble in #ubuntu-ir
<Mez> I've given them info on a ban to match him well
<erUSUL> See !permissions covers the part about how to make normal users use the new space added
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Pici> Hi!
<Tm_T> Mez: you pinged me some week(?) ago?
<erUSUL> jrib: ?
<jrib> Though I kind of dislike that !permissions links to a page on FHS that links you to the permissions page
<Mez> Tm_T, lol - was it you who did the emulator site?
<jrib> erUSUL: yeah, that seems good to me
<Tm_T> Mez: emulator site? (apparently not me)
<Mez> musta been Tonio then
<Tm_T> prolly
<erUSUL> jrib: well is ok to me thanks! 
<Mez> Tm_T, sorry - I get you two mixed up
<jrib> !addingfs is <reply>If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions
<ubotu> I'll remember that, jrib
<jrib> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> jrib: no problem ;) bye i leave you, mighty ones XD, alone
<Tm_T> Mez: no prob
<jrib> !addingfs is <reply>If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<ubotu> But addingfs already means something else!
<jrib> !no addingfs is <reply>If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<ubotu> I'll remember that jrib
<popey> !info parallels
<ubotu> Package parallels does not exist in gutsy
<popey> ^^ its in the canonical partner repo - does ubotu not know about that?
<popey> should it? :)
<jrib> bug :)
<Mez> @list plugins
<Mez> @list
<ubotu> Admin, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Filter, FreenodeAuth, Lart, Math, Mess, Misc, Owner, Services, User, and Webcal
<Mez> @list Bugtracker
<ubotu> add, list, remove, and rename
<Mez> @config list Bugtracker
<Mez> @config Bugtracker
<Mez> @config.Bugtracker
<Mez> @supybot.config
<jussi01> Mez: what are you tring to do?
<Mez> find out it's list of archives
<jdong> Mez =~ s/it's/its/g
 * jdong puts on a helmet...
 * Mez lols@the helmet
<jussi01> @bugtracker list
<ubotu> apache, ati.cchtml.com, bug, bughost.org, bugs.gentoo.org, bugs.ghostscript.com, bugs.opencompositing.org, bugzilla.mindrot.org, bugzilla.mozdev.org, bugzilla.pculture.org, bugzilla.xfce.org, cups, debian, django, freedesktop, freedesktop2, gaim, gcc, gnewsense, gnome, gnome2, issues.workrave.org, kde, launchpad, lp, madwifi, malone, mandriva, mozilla, novell, openoffice, openoffice.org, oss.codepoet.no, (1 more message)
<jussi01> Mez: is that what you were after?
<Mez> jussi01, nvm
<jdong> jussi01: he was after getting !info pkgname distro to know about gutsy-partner
<jdong> or a large chocolate bar
<jussi01> jdong: ahhh yes
<jdong> I forgot which
 * jussi01 thinks !java needs an update
<jussi01> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<jussi01> huh??
<jussi01> !java-#kubuntu
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<jussi01> hmmm
<jussi01> someone want to fix that?
<jdong> both are incorrect
<jdong> first of all, it is just simply a runtime, not an interpretor
<jussi01> heh
<jdong> (unless you're using gij in which case burn in hell)
<jdong> sun-java{5,6}-jre are the right ones, -jdk for compiler
<jdong> they're all in supported distros so no need for this backports stuff 
<jdong> and icedtea-java7-* is new and FOSS in Gutsy/Hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01:  please hold off on the enter key..  full sentences really help keep this readable
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: ??
 * jussi01 whacks jdong for Jack_Sparrow 
<Jack_Sparrow> Both of you
<Jack_Sparrow> oh..
<Jack_Sparrow> Just getting punchy
<jussi01> hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> Didnt even realize I was in the ops room
<jussi01> wel im off for a bit - someone fix that factoid if you have time :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np  will do
<Jack_Sparrow> The Dr changed my meds and I have not had a good nights sleep all week
<LjL> channel, for crying out loud, *channel*
<no0tic> LjL?
<LjL> no0tic: "room"
<Mez> LjL, -HASH- ubuntu-ops ;)
<jpatrick> evening
<no0tic> jpatrick, hi
<jpatrick> hi no0tic 
<Pici> hi
<PriceChild>  
<LjL> PriceChild: you're so right
<PriceChild> I call that a design flaw of qwerty... having a backspace so close to return.
<PriceChild> :P
<Pici> What a lousy tournament that must be if everyone wins.
<LjL> kicks tournament!
<PriceChild> What tournament?
<Pici> 11:32:48 <?Poker_Player> POKER TOURNAMENT --> EVERYBODY WINS MONEY !
<PriceChild> ohhh
<no0tic> where?! I wanna play!
<no0tic> :P
<TheSheep> moeny? no ponies? pffft!
<jpatrick> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<jpatrick> hmm
<TheSheep> but when you install sighing doors, I'm leaving ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Why do we have a page in the forums promoting automatix and envy?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512059
<jpatrick> "Last install I had to use ENVY 3 times before it installed correctly."
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, forums are forums.... users can write what they like
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, PMing the user about it.
<Jack_Sparrow> We should be able to pull something that bad
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<PriceChild> Haha you guys see that pwnage?
<jpatrick> meh, they get stupider everyday
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow the guy who has wrote the article classes himself as a "development user" which to my mind says "experienced" yet he's saying "it works as long as you use envy" this is back to front on every front
<Mez> OMG @ PriceChild that was AWS0MZ!
<PriceChild> Mez, I'm sure he got his lolz
<Pici> s/lolz/lulz/
<PriceChild> whoops my mistake
<ubotu> DRebellion called the ops in #ubuntu (freepenguin)
<Seveas> freepenguin should be shot
 * jussi01 pulls out his IRC gun...
<Pici> Cpudan80: How can we help you today?
<Cpudan80> ikonia: As a staffer - you should know the basics for catalyizing 
<Cpudan80> 1 friendly comment isn't the basis for an outright assault 
<ikonia> I'm not staff, and no-one assaulted you
<Cpudan80> Oh my mistake
<Cpudan80> ikonia: Well then --- as a staffer --- I urge you to read freenode's docs about catalysts 
<ikonia> "hi - how is everyeone" in a VERY busy at the moment support channel is not good
<Pici> Cpudan80: #ubuntu can get crazy at time, ikonia is just trying to keep everyone on topic.
<Cpudan80> Pici: Maybe so, but 1 comment != drift off topic
<ikonia> Cpudan80: imagine 20 people "Hi, I'm fine Cpudan80 how are you"
<ikonia> the channel is very busy
<ikonia> your 1 comment could provoke 20 people to respond
<Cpudan80> ikonia: At which time further action is necessary 
<Cpudan80> ikonia: It never does
<Cpudan80> And you know that
<ikonia> Cpudan80 no I don't, the bottom line, ubuntu is not a chat channel, and it's really busy at the moment, so idle chat is just making noise
<Cpudan80> As much crap as #ubuntu (and ##windows in my case sees) some break in the monotony is good
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> the channel is VERY busy at the moment
<ikonia> go to ubuntu-offtopic for "chat" or a break
<Cpudan80> So what?
<Cpudan80> Support is free
<Cpudan80> Wait your turn
<ikonia> I'm not going to discuss this futher and allow someone else to take this up with you
<Cpudan80> You might not get answered for an hour, oh well
<Cpudan80> Fine
<ikonia> Pici: ado_sk is back
<Pici> ikonia: thanks.  
<ikonia> didn't know if you'd left
<Pici> ikonia: I'm a bit too busy here to help out with any questions in #ubuntu, but I'll try to still do the 'housecleaning;
<ikonia> fine no problem
<ikonia> Pici: I should have just said "bye" but he was just trying to provoke
<Pici> ironic for someone with the name familyfriendly to do that.
<ubotu> In ubotu, pike_ said: what is dpkg
<Pici> bot > pike_
<Pici> !bot > pike_
<jdong> dpkg is the thing that broke in hardy yesterday
<jpatrick> !dpkg > Pici 
<jpatrick> opp
<jpatrick> !dpkg > pike_
<jussi01> hehe
<jpatrick> !info dpkg > pike_
<Pici> 13:46:26 <pike_> im being spammed by ops for my accidental edit request
<Pici> jpatrick: 13:46:26 <pike_> im being spammed by ops for my accidental edit request
<jpatrick> err
<ompaul> jpatrick, I think that Pici knows !dpkg already ;-)
<jpatrick> ompaul: miss tabbed it :)
<ompaul> jpatrick, aye
<jdong> haha poor soul
<jpatrick> just wanted to give some pointers :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !halp is <alias> help
<jussi01> hmmm, whats peoples opinions of this nick: [21:45] *** ReallyhungNbruta [n=x@75-104-186-2.cust.wildblue.net] has joined #kubuntu
<ompaul> jussi01, did ya have to ask?
<nalioth> jussi01: is s/he misbehaving?
<jussi01> nalioth: nope not at all. just joined, was premptively asking
<nalioth> jussi01: did it occur to you that _your_ nick was offensive in some languages?
<Pici> Aparrently my nick is.
<no0tic> Pici, your nick name is a type of pasta in italy
<jussi01> nalioth: it did. Hence I ask here where we have a large number of nationalities and experience. 
<nalioth> jussi01: actions speak louder than words
<PriceChild> Pici, I did it in less letters, I win :D
<Pici> PriceChild: But I still did it first ;)
<PriceChild> a mere technicality
<Gary> quite a big technicality though
<PriceChild> :P
 * Pici hides
<ompaul> woops
 * ompaul scratches his head
<Gary> have fun ompaul ?
<ompaul> Gary, na - that can be defined as me not having fun
<ompaul> very clearly 
<Gary> awww
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aoupi said: ubotu: not that high is it?
<ubotu> MLP called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<ubotu> nosrednaekim called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<keescook> hello!  the #ubuntu-hardened channel's founder is MIA.  We'd like to coordinate things a little better for it's ownership.  what do you folks recommend?
<LjL> keescook, i'm not sure why you don't use #ubuntu-security, would seem the obvious choice to me give the name of the team...?
<LjL> keescook: anyway i recommend that you take over as contact
<keescook> LjL: we kept #ubuntu-hardened since it already had active people, etc.  It was a trade-off, but I'm hoping we'll grow the group of people involved to the point where we'll need both channels in the future.  :)
<keescook> LjL: I'm happy to take over as contact.
<nalioth> what is the difference in 'hardened' and 'security' ?
<LjL> yeah, i'm wondering too, since there are two different teams
<keescook> LjL: traditionally, the "hardened" team was for proactive security only (not ongoing security)
<keescook> but since the ongoing security work tends to be related, we merged
<keescook> and the prior "security team" team tended to do all it's work via privmsg.  :P
<LjL> i see
<keescook> so in our attempts to have a more sane community, we've all piled into #ubuntu-hardened channel and mailing list, while keeping some of the team structures separate
<LjL> keescook: i have no idea how familiar you might be with IRC commands related to channel management, but in case we have some information and tips here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels and here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Coordination - for anything else, ask in #ubuntu-irc or here
<emet> LjL, do you know if I'll ever be unbanned from #ubuntu ?
<keescook> LjL: okay, thanks for the tips
<LjL> emet: uhm, sorry, refresh my memory, why were you banned?
<emet> like a month ago for posting a youtube video>
<emet> ..
<LjL> emet: back in a second
<LjL> emet, are you familiar with the CoC and our IRC guidelines?
<emet> yes
<LjL> emet: can you reasonably say that you will abide by them in the future? "being bored" is not a good enough reason for tricking users into clicking links in #ubuntu - not at all
<emet> right
<LjL> emet: just to be on the safe side i suggest you check out these factoids too
<LjL> !etiquette > emet    (emet, see the private message from Ubotu)
<emet> LjL, thank you
<emet> I don't typically do stuff like that :o I don't want to give you the impression that I am a trouble maker
<LjL> emet: show your thankfulness by not giving us a reason to ban you again
<emet> I mean I helped found the Florida LoCo and founded the FAU LUG (university lug)
<emet> also I distributed over 100 CDs from ShipIt and another 50 or so that I printed
<LjL> emet: then you're expected to behave even more responsibly than the casual user :)
<emet> I didn't realize it was such a big deal
<emet> sorry
<Pici> emet: I hear LjL has already taken care of you and explained everything the same way that I would have.
<Pici> Anyways, you're right, it wasn't *that* big of a deal.  
<nosrednaekim> hey, how can I get my ubuntu member cloak?
<PriceChild> nosrednaekim, launchpad url please
<PriceChild> *could you give me your
<nosrednaekim> sure, one sec
<ubotu> Bodsda called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nosrednaekim> PriceChild➜ https://launchpad.net/~nosrednaekim
<nalioth> i hate typing out nicknames
<Pici> naloith, me too
<PriceChild> nosrednaekim, have you got two a secondary nickname linked to this, and an email set?
<PriceChild> s/two//
<nosrednaekim> PriceChild➜ I do not have two nicks if thats what you are wondering....
<PriceChild> nosrednaekim, could you follow http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup please?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-13
<PriceChild> nosrednaekim, please ping me when ready.
<nosrednaekim> PriceChild➜ right.. thanks
<PriceChild> funky little arrow there
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<nosrednaekim> ping PriceChild
<PriceChild> cool
<PriceChild> nosrednaekim, so if you "/msg nickserv info nosrednaekim", it shows your alternate nickname and the email?
<Pici> claydoh: 'Evening, how can we help you?
<claydoh> I also would like to request a cloak, new Kubuntu membership here
<PriceChild> where's this meeting been going on?
<nosrednaekim> PriceChild➜ yep.. everything is good
<PriceChild> nalioth, ubuntu/member cloak for nosrednaekim please. I have added to launchpad group.
<PriceChild> claydoh, have you added a secondary nickname and email via nickserv?
 * claydoh checks...
<Pici> claydoh: like this: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<claydoh> PriceChild: should be all set
<PriceChild> claydoh, launchpad url please?
<claydoh> https://edge.launchpad.net/~claydoh
<PriceChild> nalioth, ubuntu/member cloak for claydoh please, I have added to launchpad group.
<nosrednaekim> thanks PriceChild
<PriceChild> nosrednaekim, no problem
<claydoh> thanks folks!
<PriceChild> Thankyou nalioth.
<PriceChild> crap...
<PriceChild> i added then to ubuntu-irc instead of -cloaks
<LjL> yikes
<PriceChild> fixed
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, ffm said: !baz is <alias> bzr
<jdong> !bzr
<ubotu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://bazaar-vcs.org/QuickHackingWithBzr for a quickstart guide.
<jdong> baz and bzr aren't the same thing.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, ffm said: !if is then.
<astro76> two unsancionted channels have been created
<astro76> #ubuntu-uncensored and ##ubuntu-uncensored
<astro76> if anyone is interested
<PriceChild> that topic reminds me of something...
<PriceChild> I remember emma talking about some sort of *#linux* channel... had that topic
<PriceChild> LjL, down boy
<PriceChild> ah well, life goes on
<LjL> down the fuck
<LjL> she was discussing politics again
<LjL> i warned pretty clearly
<PriceChild> ah sorry
<LjL> no sorry for language, she just made me snap
 * Seeker` gives LjL a cookie
<elkbuntu> nalioth, please look into the above
<LjL> keescook: /cs identify #ubuntu-hardened
<keescook> LjL: heh, yeah, just figured that out.  :)
<keescook> sweet.  this rocks.  thanks!  /me heads to dinner
<Sapote> hi all!! anybody is ubuntu member? have a cuestion about canonical
<PriceChild> Sapote, This channel is for operator/abuse questions. I'm feeling generous though, so what's the question?
<Sapote> yes, is for send info to canonical about this http://winutuxu.fr.ma/
<Sapote> winxp sp2 and logo of ubuntu 
<PriceChild> Sapote, http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy might be useful to you.
<Sapote> many thanks!
<nalioth> Sapote: have you tried #canonical?
<Sapote> bye
<Sapote> no
<Sapote> ok
<Sapote> bye
<nalioth> well, that IS where Canonical folks are
 * mneptok forwards that to London
<emma> Hello
<PriceChild> Hello emma.
<mneptok> heya emma 
<nalioth> hi emma 
<emma> I feel this is very heavy handed. No one bothers to speak to me directly (except for PriceChild I should say) . I've done nothing malicious to anyone ever. It's not in my character.
 * mneptok searches for some context
<PriceChild> mneptok, -offtopic
<PriceChild> emma, Do you believe I have not been able to handle the situation as well as I could if others had had a bigger involvement?
<nalioth> if PriceChild says it, so say we all.
<mneptok> except me. but no one sane pays attention to me.
<PriceChild> Also, I know some people find discussions in this channel extremely intimidating due to the amount of operators who will jump in on conversations.
<emma> I was baned from #ubuntu-offtopic.  For talking about how people should vote for who they like best, not for who they think can win. I think that's a philosophical point. I'm not telling anyone who to vote for.
<PriceChild> That is not what you were banned for.
<emma> But okay. I get it, your rules are your rules. I made a mistake. I do understand that and I don't even really argue that.
<nalioth> yes, mneptok, go race some pumpkins or something  :P
<PriceChild> We spent some time discussing what happenned in that channel, and what brought about the ban.
<emma> So I was kicked. When I came back the op who kicked me told me that only his opinion mattered. That rubbed me the wrong way. Why say that? Why knock a person down and then stand over them like that? I work with people in my job, people who are difficult to deal with, I know that if I embarrass them in front of others it will be hard to cooperate.
<mneptok> emma: subsequently comparing a person behaving that way to an abusive prison guard will only escalate the problem.
<mneptok> emma: and both the political comments and the ad hominem remarks will not end well, as you see.
<PriceChild> emma, unfortunately I don't believe I have time to go over all this again. We discussed each major point pretty thoroughly in PM so I urge you to re-read the log of our discussion. I believe we came to an understanding and conclusion of why each happenned.
<emma> So after I was kicked, I thought, well okay, it's not my channel. I should respect the rules of some one elses channel. So I just did what I thought a free person could do -- I went and made my own channel. I thought it could be a place where the smart people' ive met in ubuntu channels could talk about interesting things more freely basically.
<PriceChild> emma, This may be FREEnode, it may be devoted to free software, but it still has guidelines.
<mneptok> emma: you are welcome to create channels. you are not welcome to create channels that do not follow the CoC with Canonical's "Ubuntu" trademark in their name.
<emma> mneptok -- well thats true, but there are two salient remarks that must be made (1) all of my passive aggressive remarks came after I was told that only ops opinions mattered. And (2) (this is the most important one) my metaphor about Abu Gharaib was not out of context it was a response.
<mneptok> emma: any #*ubuntu* channel is expected to floow the CoC
<nalioth> Freenode isn't like other networks.  Our channel guidelines can be found here: http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml emma 
<emma> three lines above my comment someone said this: 
<emma> <Brenny> emma, look up the Zimbardo experiment if you don't already know it, good read.
<mneptok> emma: why passive aggression? why not walk away for an hour or so?
<emma> mneptok - probably should have.
<PriceChild> emma, you were comparing us all to abusive prison guards.
<PriceChild> drunk on power
<mneptok> emma: probably should now, as well. one man's opinion.
<emma> I was responding to what someone else said.
<PriceChild> agreeing with it...
<emma> The Zimbardo experiment is relatively famous. 
<PriceChild> I'm not denying anything you are saying here...
<emma> But look, I'm not really disagreeing much here. I don't think my behavior has been model.
<mneptok> then there it is.
<mneptok> there's the answer.
<emma> I don't think things were handled so well though.
<mneptok> but if your behavior isn;t above reproach you don;t have much solid ground to stand on.
 * mneptok bashes the semi-colon key mercilessly
<emma> I am a reasonable person and I'm always likely to cooperate with reasonable people who are being respectful. It's also in the logs where I said I'm more used to dealing with people the way that people deal with each other offline. 
<emma> Kicking me for talking about the philosophy of voting in an offtopic channel was not necessary, and the comments made after I was kicked were further inflammatory. 
<mneptok> emma: i think if you understood how much abuse and crap we have to deal with every day you'd be more sympathetic to ops having a low tolerance for bullcrap or any other untoward behavior.
<PriceChild> Ok I think that is enough for tonight.
<emma> Everything came from that.
<emma> How about sending me a pm? 
<PriceChild> emma, you have clearly not listened to much that I have said tonight, or suddenly decided that you no longer agree.
<emma> Not so. I've heard every word and I have not contradicted anything I've said.
<emma> I think that mneptok has probably given the best advice of all. I should probably walk away
<nalioth> emma: i think it's better to discuss this issue in this channel
<emma> but i was told to come in here after my channel was destroyed.
<emma> well that's what I'm doing here. 
<emma> I'm sure that you gentlemen are reasonable also and you can imagine my perspective, I would think.
<emma> I freely admit that I am a spirited person and little issues of justice to stick with me. It's difficult for me to let things go at time, but I'm not being uncivil.
<nalioth> emma: you'll find that ##ubuntu-uncensored is where you left it
<mneptok> nalioth: that makes me uneasy without IRC Council approval.
<nalioth> the other #ubuntu-* channels were non-COC and were repointed
<nalioth> mneptok: TWO ##
<mneptok> ach so.
<mneptok> somebody get me my big red diet pill and my shotgun.
<emma> From my perspective I was kicked without any warning for talking about philosophical things in an offtopic channel. Then when I returned I felt like the op was grandstanding telling me that only his opinions mattered. 
<PriceChild> tbh I'm happy for you to disagree with our opinions. What I am unhappy with is how you have ignored our reasoning which I have explained previously. Instead you come here claiming we ban you for being philosophical. emma I would suggest nothing good will come of further discussion tonight. Instead I think its time to take a rest, and perhaps try to discuss it again tomorrow.
<emma> I made a channel for people who like ubuntu to talk about whatever they like (when I say whatever I like, I have in mind academic things like philosophy or current events by the way) and then that was destroyed without you bothering to even talk to me about it.
<emma> so you can see how from my perspective Im feeling a little bit pushed around?
<PriceChild> emma, that is not true, and is enough.
<PriceChild> We did discuss it.
<emma> and when i say 'you' i mean nalioth
<emma> yes i just clarified the 'you' there. 
<PriceChild> emma, I requested nalioth close the channel.
<emma> You did begin to discuss it with me, but you just asked me to get rid of it. That's what you asked me to do. 
<mneptok> emma: FWIW, i would have requested the same thing.
<emma> and this was while you were banning me.
<PriceChild> I have not once banned you.
<emma> 'you' in the general sense.
<emma> youall
<mneptok> emma: channel ownership is a privilege, not a right. if Freenode staff want to whack a channel, that's their right.
<PriceChild> You were given reasoning before the channel was closed. 
<PriceChild> You later requested further clarification, and it was given before the channel was closed.
<emma> I don't quite agree with that.
<mneptok> agree with what?
<PriceChild> Maybe we can discuss that tomorrow too.
<mneptok> that Freenode staff get to decide what happens on their network?
<mneptok> that seems so patently obvious as to be self-evident.
<emma> There was a third channel which I was seeing being closed which, maybe you were explaining things then, but I was distracted since I thought it was remarkable that naolith could come in and take my channel away. From a purely objective point of view, I found that remarkable. 
<emma> im saying, not from an emotional point of view, i just didn't know that was possible so I thought that was kind of fascinating.
<mneptok> emma: is there an action item in there?
<emma> What is that?
<mneptok> something we need to actually *do*
<mneptok> apart from your own internal monologue about the fascinating aspect of having Freenode staff close a channel.
<emma> Well I would like to have the ban on me in #ubuntu-offtopic lifted. I think if we can do that then we can all agree it was unfortunate and everyone here can expect it won't happen again.
<PriceChild> emma, That will not be happenning tonight.
<emma> Alright then.
<mneptok> i suspect that bann will remain for 24h minimum, based on Pricey's last few comments
<mneptok> *ban
<PriceChild> emma, is there anything else we can help you with this evening?
<emma> No. I just want to say that I do apologize for my part, and that I do recognize that the ops in the #ubuntu-channels have a lot to deal with. 
<mneptok> not to mention having to keep our make-up fresh and the horses ready to ride.
 * mneptok whinnies through his Maybelline
<PriceChild> emma, see you another day then.
<emma> lol mneptok 
<emma> okay PriceChild - Thank you for talking to me directly. I really think that is a good approach. 
<emma> Hopefuly after a period of time everything can be sorted out. Have a good night.
<PriceChild> lovely
<jdong> PriceChild: can you keep paladine under control in #uf
<jdong> I'm backing out of the conversation
<PriceChild> ok
<jdong> thankies, I'm gonna try not to invoke him anymore for the rest of the night
<PriceChild> seems to have stopped?
<jdong> PriceChild: yeah, that's a good thing
<jdong> let's let it stay that way :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-us-ga, dendrobates said: !5 years is a long time in this day and age.
<nickrud> LjL: you about?
<nalioth> he's asleep, nickrud 
<nalioth> it's dark on his side of the world
<nickrud> nalioth: ah, wasn't sure what time zone he was in
<nalioth> anything i can help ya with?
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: UTC+2
<nickrud> no, he dragged me into this, told him I'd show up here eventually. It can wait
<nalioth> ah yes
<nalioth> our newest victim
<nalioth> er
<nalioth> operator  :D
<nickrud> reading over the irc stuff, I realized I had to _finally_ sign that coc thing
<nickrud> always wanted to have the out of, 'gee, I never saw that' :)
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: as in really commit to it, or finally read up on how?
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Madpilot> heh
<nickrud> plus, I never liked the term ubuntero. Tastes bad. I forget what some of the options were, but I think I said anything but that one
<Madpilot> it used to be "Ubuntite", I seem to recall. 'ubuntero' seems like pseudo-Spanish.
<nickrud> god, I hope that isn't one I spoke up for, that's worse
<tonyyarusso> I don't remember being consulted...
<Madpilot> sabdfl changed it a while ago to 'ubuntero'. can't recall what it was before.
<nickrud> I wasn't consulted either. I just remember the discussion, and pushed in my 2 cents.
<dgjones> can i draw your attention to Ramon- in #ubuntu, the spammer from the last couple of days is back under a different name
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (Ramon-)
<dgjones> posting the same things as before "Do you want to read the revelation" "it involves biblical figures"
<Mez> Alpaco again?
 * Mez pokes Dave2 
<dgjones> Mez, couldn't remember what nick they were using, but sounds about right
<Mez> that was a free shell thing he was using
<Aloha> anyone know if kitofhwaii is still active in #ubunu-us-hi?
<Aloha> ubuntu*
<Jack_Sparrow> I have not seen her in awhile
<TheSheep> anybody know trainingday1 ?
<elkbuntu> TheSheep, network-wide troll i think
<TheSheep> elkbuntu: thanks
<ubotu> nixternal called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<nixternal> possible for me to get some ops in #ubuntu-meeting
<elkbuntu> i'm the only irc council member who doesnt have access there, so sorry
<Tm_T> haha
<nixternal> nalioth: soren is looking at taking over #ubuntu-virt - I can vouch for him especially seeing as he is a MOTU Council member...anything we need to do?
<Seeker`> Is there a "we are not a support channel, try #ubuntu" factoid?
<Seeker`> and, if there isn't, can we have one please?
<jussi01> !support
<ubotu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Seeker`> hmm, not hugely keen on the wording of that
<jussi01> Seeker`: so you mean something like the opposite of !ot
<Seeker`> I mean something like "This is not a dedicated support channel. You may have more luck getting your questions answered in #ubuntu"
<Seeker`> we get a lot of people in -uk asking for support, and I feel that the factoid should make some statement about the channel we are in, rather than just making statements about #ubuntu
<nalioth> Seeker`: #ubuntu-uk isn't for support?
<Seeker`> not specifically, no
<Seeker`> we usually try to give support if it is asked for
<Seeker`> however, we regularly get people either asking lots of questions, or particularly difficult questions (or sometimes both), at which point we direct them to #ubuntu
<nalioth> right.
<nalioth> there are only a couple of channels i feel shouldn't provide support
<nalioth> this one is one of them
<nalioth> i think a factoid "this is not a dedicated support channel" would be kinda rude
<Seeker`> its what we type to people regularly
<nalioth> better you just tell them that they've reached the extent of your support and they're more likely to find more support in #ubuntu 
<Jack_Sparrow> Why have a Ub-uk if they are just sent here?
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> Why even have a ubuntu-uk room if you are just going to send them here for help
<Seeker`> we dont send them here, we send them to #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> yes, to ubuntu
<Seeker`> and locos aren't just for technical support
<Jack_Sparrow> I am just trying to see the point of having the room
<jpatrick> !uk | Jack_Sparrow 
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow: Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<Jack_Sparrow> What has the queens english have to do with ubuntu
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: what is the point of -es or -de?
<Jack_Sparrow> they get help in their language.
<Seeker`> is that it? just support?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Seeker`> what about the smaller -us ones?
<Jack_Sparrow> we have offtopic, which is where we let an upset user spin down until he is ready to stop ranting and address the problem
<Seeker`> -uk is mainly an offtopic-ish channel
<Jack_Sparrow> But none of the ubuntu-countries are "chating" rooms
<Seeker`> but there are relatively few countries with their main language as english?
<Jack_Sparrow> Perhaps it needs a new name
<Seeker`> #ubuntu-not-uk?
<Seeker`> what is wrong with #ubuntu-uk? Being the UK loco, i think it is a relevant channel name
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont.. but we will see what everyone else thinks
<Seeker`> what part of #ubuntu-uk is not relevant?
<Jack_Sparrow> The fact that it is not a support room
<Seeker`> "Ever since the birth of computers, enthusiasts and fans around the world have collected together in garages, universities and pubs to talk about their interest, learn from each other and help promote their interest. Combine this with the huge popularity of Ubuntu, and you have the Ubuntu LoCo project."
<Seeker`> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<Seeker`> LoCo teams aren't just there for support. We try to support people, but sometimes people ask questions that we do not know the answer to, or at times when there is noone is about, so we redirect them to #ubuntu
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: Or are you suggesting that we have to answer all questions asked in the channel, and that directing people to another resource is somehow "wrong"
<Jack_Sparrow> You dont seem to understand what I am saying or you are simply ignoring my point.  Mkae a room for loco
<Seeker`> AIUI, the naming convention for ubuntu Loco team channels is #ubuntu-<iso code>
<Seeker`> which would be, in the case of the UK, #ubuntu-uk
<Jack_Sparrow> I am done discussing this, do you have any further business in ubuntu-ops?
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: Yes. I am an op. 
 * Seeker` points to his "+v"
<Jack_Sparrow> what else did you need to discuss
<Seeker`> I have nothing else to discuss at this time.
<Jack_Sparrow> That was all I was asking
<popey> there does seem to have been an increase in people asking for support in -uk, it's true
<ikonia> popey: ubuntu's been a little busy of late and quite trollish I guess people try their loco
<popey> I'm not sure thats the case
<popey> we have had people tell us that #ubuntu is "too busy" sure
<Seeker`> peopel seem to try -uk before #ubuntu
<popey> and we have also had people tell us "I know I'll get an answer here" - because we have some knowledgeable people hanging around
<ikonia> thats a different perspective
<popey> and yes, some people come to -uk first
<popey> problem is that the "locals" who lurk there often ask support questions - should we send them to #ubuntu too?
<popey> we generally don't
<ikonia> I thought one of the points of the loci's was to provide "local" support if they could
<ikonia> is it a problem asking support questions from your local community ?
<popey> but for someone who just arrives out of the blue and asks for help we generally say "!support" or "this isn't a support channel", but if we've got time often we help them anyway
<popey> it is ikonia 
<popey> but if people arrive in -uk, and then ask a question and get frustrated because their question isn't answered (perhaps when we are asleep) that can be annoying for them
<popey> plus we get _non_ UK people arriving in -uk asking questions!
<ikonia> yes, I can see that point of view
<ikonia> but thats no different from #ubuntu in that people can only answer when they are awake
<ikonia> if people get annoyed because someone doesn't can't answer the question, nothing you can do about that, 
<Seeker`> but #ubuntu is "staffed" 24/7
<ikonia> thats just "them"
<popey> of course it's different
<popey> http://ubuntu-uk.org/ircstats/
<popey> ^ note we have periods where there is almost nobody about
<popey> i appreciate that #ubuntu has busy and quiet times too, but people from all around the world hang out there
<popey> loco teams generally have "locals" in the same timezone
<popey> (yes I reliase some locos are large and cover many timezones, but we're talking about -uk here which spans exactly one timezone)
<ikonia> popey: what would you like ?
<popey> a peaceful and caring society
<ikonia> sorry, I meant as options to help resolve the siutaiton your saying
<popey> I really don't know what the answer is
<ikonia> fair enough, it does seem a tricky situation
<popey> I was merely echoing and expanding upon what Seeker` said because there seemed to be some misunderstanding
<ikonia> ahh I missed Seeker` 's comments
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker basically wanted to change the factoid to say that -uk was not a support channel
<ikonia> oh, an interesting balance, hard line to walk
<popey> or perhaps have a new factoid
<popey> !notsupport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notsupport - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<popey> ubotu: !notsupport is This channel is not an official support channel. You should get a better response if you ask your question in the official support channel - #ubuntu.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, popey said: ubotu: !notsupport is This channel is not an official support channel. You should get a better response if you ask your question in the official support channel - #ubuntu.
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: I didnt say that it was not  asupport channel, I said that it was not a dedicated support channel
<ikonia> Seeker`: I think thats a key word, dedicated, I've had some great support discussions on there, but there is a lot of off-support topic banter
<ikonia> what is he official description of uk
<Jack_Sparrow> It also seems they wont stop the ot to anser a question unless it is from one of their regulars
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: Have you spent any time in -uk?
<Jack_Sparrow> Talked with a few who have...
<Jack_Sparrow> they get bounced to ubuntu
<Seeker`> so you are making statements about what we do in the channel without actually visiting...thats great
<Jack_Sparrow> There are always the logs 
<Seeker`> we try to help people if we can. There is only a certain amount of help we can give in a relatively small channel, espcially as people have work / studying to be doing - noone is obliged to spend their time giving support. If it looks like noone can solve the problem we send them off to #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> And I do speak from experience.. I get the people you bounce because you wont take the time
<ikonia> perhaps - and this is a BIG perhaps, a few of the regulars from #ubuntu could hang out to handle support requests specificly in -uk or other locos ?
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: I'm sorry, I didn't realise that by being part of -uk I signed up to a contract to do x hours of support a week
<Seeker`> if I know an answer, I will give it. If I'm not sure and noone else is saying anything, I will refer them to #ubuntu. Can you suggest a better procedure?
<jussi01> Hmmm, I would prefer to see a factoid which said something like, This channel can be a bit quiet at times, you could also try #ubuntu the forums etc
<jussi01> kind of like the !night factoid
<Jack_Sparrow> robot: also, this isn't a support channel.
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, that may have been worded incorrectly
<Jack_Sparrow> <Seeker`> popey: I dont think it really matters - there isn't usually anything other than chat in here anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> We can go on and on..
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: And? Its the truth, there bulk of what goes on in the channel is chat
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll leave for others to decide, you know my opinion.
<Seeker`> However, the issue is that we get questions that we cant answer, and all I wanted was a factoid that suggests they may get more hlep if they ask in #ubuntu
<popey> 16:45:38 <+Jack_Sparrow> And I do speak from experience.. I get the people you bounce because you wont take the time
<popey> wont or perhaps _cant_
<Jack_Sparrow> My question is.. cant answer or cant be bothered to answer
<popey> why are you being so harsh to us
<popey> this is quite unnecessary
<Jack_Sparrow> Bouncing people that go there for help is also harsh.
<popey> no, it helps them
<popey> helps them to get a channel that has a boatload of eyeballs on it
<popey> we have a tiny channel with only a few people
<popey> so would provide a lower quality of service to people asking questions
<Jack_Sparrow> It seems you dont bother unless it is one of your mates..
<popey> you're wrong
<popey> someone is being helped in there right now
<popey> someone we have never seen before
<Jack_Sparrow> I  have the logs handy, I can go look for another example
<popey> what are you trying to achieve with this Jack_Sparrow ?
 * Seeker` feels he is being persecuted because he cannot answer every single support question asked of him instantly
<popey> are you trying to highlight how bad the ubuntu-uk loco team is?
<popey> take a look at the logs for last weekend. the channel was pretty quiet all day probably because the weather in the UK was good, so people were out busy with real life
<Jack_Sparrow> NOt at all, there are some very talented people in the UK
<popey> if people come along during that day they'd get little support
<popey> and thats because they come to the wrong place
<popey> we never refuse to help people on our mailing list because there's a good critical mass of people who can help
<popey> so problems rarely go unanswered
<popey> but on irc where people _expect_ fast responses, we just _can't_ do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker`: I have no problem with someone not knowing the answer and politely refer them... 
<popey> Jack_Sparrow: what _do_ you have a problem with then?
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: Oh, and your quote from robot was quite heavily edited. You  missed out the " If you dont get a response here, try #ubuntu"
<Seeker`> note the *if you dont get a response here*
<popey> we almost _always_ say to people "this isn't a support channel, try #ubuntu" and then go on to help them anyway!
<popey> Jack_Sparrow: what are you trying to achieve by critisising the way we operate our channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> If you are refusing to support ubuntu, then why have ubuntu in the name.  But after looking through a fair number of pages you do more support than I was ginving you credit for
<popey> _again_ we aren't refusing support, but i can see that is a semantic argument nobody will win. we merely refer people to someone they would be more _likely_ to get an answer
<Jack_Sparrow> I do have personal experience from users that were not helped and in their opinion were just forwarded on without even being asked what the quesition was.
<popey> what their question is is quite often irrelavent
<popey> doesn't matter if it's a video card, network, desktop or whatever issue
<popey> if nobody is around who can help, why bother getting their hopes up?
<popey> I can see I am not going to convince you of what I know to be true, so I am going to give up in frustration.
<Jack_Sparrow> It just gives the impression that that channel is a glorified boys club... and nothing to do with ubuntu
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: I know that if noone has said anything in the past couple of hours other than "hi" the chances of anyone getting support in the channel is low
<mc44> Jack_Sparrow: maybe you should join a loco channel for a while before explaning to other people how they should be run
<Jack_Sparrow> I will let others decide the issue.
<popey> I have my irc window open all damn day. I am at work, where I am paid for doing a job. I can't just drop everything and help people, I just flat out can't
<popey> no, I wont
<popey> I refuse to help people when I need to put food on the table.
<Tm_T> popey: agreed :))
<popey> if you have a problem with that then I suggest you get back down to planet earth!
<Jack_Sparrow> But you can take time during work to chat with mates?
<popey> sometimes, yes
<popey> sometimes, no
<Jack_Sparrow> Thought so
<popey> oh ffs
<popey> you're trolling now
<popey> look, I can type something and walk away for half an hour and my friends will still be there
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: I see your point, but, still, popey I mostly right, it might not be the most kindest way for the person needing help, but right it is
<popey> someone who needs help usually needs things answered there and then
<popey> they woudl think it rude of me to walk away 
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: Support is different, You can drop in and out of chat easily. Once you start helping someone you have comitted to helping them through to the end of the problem
<popey> if I have a meeting at 12:00 at work I am _not_ going to start helping someone at 11:58
<Tm_T> right
<popey> yet I might say something to a friend at 11:59:59 before I walk away from my desk
<popey> I fail to understand how you don't get that, especailly clearly being someone so familiar with irc
<Seeker`> If I am talking to popey about something and he says brb and deosn't ansswer any more, thats fine because its just casual chat, but you can't just walk away from support and leave them dangling
<popey> fact is that nobody can see what I am doing whilst I am sat here, none of you know what else is going on in my life whilst I am helping someone or indeed chatting to someone
<popey> so to make massive assumptions as you are is just madness
<Tm_T> Seeker`: "put your feet to electric cable, yes, that way, now take this cord, don't let it get too low or you die... oops, dinner, see you tomorrow, bye!" x)
<Seeker`> Tm_T: :P
<popey> reminds me of a sketch - I think it was Jasper Carrot..
<Seeker`> its like putting a pint of beer on the back of each of a persons hands and walking away
<popey> "I always seem to wake up to my alarm clock radio in the middle of sentences.... 'So if you live in birmingham and have bought some of these, don't eat them!'"
<jdong> popey: lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Personally I would rather see them kill off ubuntu-uk rather than have people go there thinking they will get support
<popey> hahah
<popey> Jack_Sparrow has spoken
<popey> Get rid of the UK!
<Seeker`> excuse me, but wtf
<popey> how on _earth_ did you get ops with that attitude?
<popey> "Your channel is worthless, it must die"
<popey> *boggle*
<mc44> Jack_Sparrow: them? also, you know theres just about a loco channel for every US state?
<nalioth> gentlemen. let's rein in the horses
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<popey> nalioth: fair enough
<Tm_T> nalioth: horses? where? I'm hungry!
<Jack_Sparrow> Taco Bell
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: nah, horsemeat is too expensive for them.  they use soymeat mostly
 * popey feels a blog post coming on
<Jack_Sparrow> mcc44 Oh, and too funny comparing the entire UK to a US state
<mc44> Jack_Sparrow: you know california has about the population of the UK?
<Jack_Sparrow> Not for long, two huge earthquales yesterday
<ikonia> guys heads up on randon_nick in #ubuntu as a possible ban dodger
<ikonia> random_nickname sorry 
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<jpatrick> ArM-eye thrown out of #k
<ubotu> nosrednaekim called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<nalioth> jpatrick: you kicked him for a greeting?
<jpatrick> nalioth: he's that guy^
 * ikonia is "the man" 
<jpatrick> nalioth: he's spammed #k, -meeting, and -devel now 
<nalioth> jpatrick: as arm-eye or other ?
<jpatrick> nalioth: yes
<Mez> nalioth, it's alpaco - he's been doing it for about a week now
<ikonia> heads up on doris - looks like a bot offender "ciao !list !list !list /part" patton
<jussi01> ikonia: yeah, in #k also
<jussi01> ikonia: looks like he/she was looking for the italian channel. 
<ikonia> been in #ubuntu under differnt nicks a few time
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> normal pattern is to try to batter the bot
<jussi01> I gave !it and he/she went away
<ikonia> ahhh good
<jussi01> :)
<ikonia> gone out of ubuntu too
<PriceChild> popey, Seeker` just read the backlog.....
<PriceChild> Thankyou Gary.
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, I've just read the backlog in this channel.
<PriceChild> I'm unsure what the hell just happenned?!
<Jack_Sparrow> yes, quite a session
<Jack_Sparrow> My side.. simple
<Jack_Sparrow> I had had a couple of people that went to the uk room for support and were rudely bounced without even getting to ask their questiom
<PriceChild> LoCo channels are for LoCos. This is whatever they want. ie discussing events etc. etc. Many LoCos do support because their language is not English.
<PriceChild> rudely? #ubuntu is the official support channel... and its in English?
<Jack_Sparrow> Understood... but they felt they were treated pooorly
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: how they got treated poorly then?
<Jack_Sparrow> and felt it reflected badly upon ubuntu in general.  How many ubuntu-countries do not provide support
<PriceChild> * Topic for #ubuntu-uk is: Welcome to #ubuntu-uk! http://ubuntu-uk.org | This channel is logged | Ubuntu FAQ: http://help.ubuntu.com/community CommonQuestions | Pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/ | Next Meeting TBA | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/IdeasPool |  For official support channel please use #ubuntu  | Be nice or i.u2701u263b.eu
<PriceChild> Its a bit rude to join a channel and not read the topic?
<Tm_T> PriceChild: it is
<nalioth> how many new users even are aware of a topic?
<Tm_T> not many, so polite way is to tell them nicely the existence
<Jack_Sparrow> How many people did we have to tell about flash althought it was in the topic
<PriceChild> its the first thing they see upon joining a channel... if they don't read it then they get told again?
<PriceChild> The point is... what is in the topic *is* the channel policy.
<Tm_T> anyway, if people are directed politely to correct channel, who poorly treated then?
<PriceChild> It sounds like no-one at the time knew the answer... so they were redirected?
<Jack_Sparrow> We had the situation yesterday where we had a ubuntu-room that was disrespectful and the room was removed..
<Jack_Sparrow> emma is the case in point
<jussi01> we have the !topic factoid
<PriceChild> I don't think that is a good analogy Jack_Sparrow.
<PriceChild> #ubuntu-uk aren't trolls.
<Jack_Sparrow> understood.
<Jack_Sparrow> How many ubuntu-(list any country ) room do not provide support
<PriceChild> No idea.
<Gary> but we do Jack_Sparrow often, just not all the time
<PriceChild> Normally the primary channel... like #ubuntu-es or #ubuntu-pt, but not countries speaking the same language for example.
<Jack_Sparrow> gary, understood, I looked at the logs.
<PriceChild> The point is... they're not going to push people away if they know the answer and have the time.
<Jack_Sparrow> oh but they do
<PriceChild> But it people want to give support and have the time, surely they're going to help in #ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> they said so
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: log?
<Jack_Sparrow> they said they dont even want to know the question
<Jack_Sparrow> log of this room earlier
<PriceChild> because they don't have the time/don't want to help?
<Tm_T> just arguing without the real evidence is pointless
<PriceChild> fair enough? #ubuntu is the official support channel and its mentioned in the topic
<Jack_Sparrow> Tm_T: their admission should be adequate
<PriceChild> I don't see anything wrong with them admitting that.
<Jack_Sparrow> I tried to drop the subject repeatedly
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: sure, but when we are talking about small finesse, it's not enough to say "yes" or "no"
<PriceChild> Not from what I've read.
<Tm_T> PriceChild: hug me
<PriceChild> !pony | Tm_T No you can't have a hug,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> I left the channel several times to try and let it drop
<PriceChild> :O
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: anyway, I see your point very well, but, if they were not treated poorly but just like to make noise out of it, well, meh
<PriceChild> Ok well then lets leave it there.
<Gary> I just typed a long ramble, but it is I feel not needed.
<PriceChild> Gary, was it in the countryside?
<Tm_T> Gary: shove it to my backyard
<Jack_Sparrow> I just finished 4 miles along the lake to cool off
<jpatrick> For the record: Topic for #debian-uk: This *REALLY* is not a *Debian* support channel. | <will-h> Gentoo is, I'm afraid, simply an OS for child-molestors. | http://wiki.earth.li/FOSDEM2008
<Gary> 4 miles?  walking/cycling/running/flying?
<no0tic> sorry for join/quit spamming
<Jack_Sparrow> Dragged by Akita
<PriceChild> no0tic, you will be ;)
 * Tm_T hugs Jack_Sparrow 
<Gary> akita = doggy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for all the hassle..
<Jack_Sparrow> yep cute dog.. BIG dog
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for all the hassle
<Jack_Sparrow> I will not say another word on the subject, if I hear a complaint about it I will simply refer them upline
<Tm_T> :))
<Gary>  [monty python] I wish to make a complaint [/monty python]
<Jack_Sparrow> Take my wife ..please.. Rodney Dangerfield
<PriceChild> I always look forward to each xkcd... but this one... :(
<Jack_Sparrow> What is xkcd?
<PriceChild> http://xkcd.org/
<Jack_Sparrow> eww
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, look at the previous one quickly to cheer you up
<Jack_Sparrow> Much better...
<Jack_Sparrow> My Akita has killed every squirrel in the area..
<Gary> what make and model is your dog?
<Tm_T> good dog!
<Jack_Sparrow> When she was a pup I almost gave her away, I have never seen a more viscious animal in my life
<Jack_Sparrow> Squirrels are just rats with good PR
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: you haven't seen me then
<Jack_Sparrow> Tm_T: we can hit the bars together, 6'3 265 here
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: what numbers are those?
<Jack_Sparrow> I lie.. 281
<Jack_Sparrow> my height and weight
<Gary> height in feet/inches and weight in pounds
<Tm_T> ...any possibility to have them in SI format?
<Jack_Sparrow> I was having a fat day last wek at the doc and I had my shoes on.. 281.
<Jack_Sparrow> Call it 275 wearing nothing but pride
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: and size doesn't matter
<Tm_T> I can still eat you without my half-rotten hands
<Jack_Sparrow> :)  yea, but you will scream when I claw my way out your other end
<Tm_T> no I won't
<Jack_Sparrow> Are you trying to make a point here.. 
<Tm_T> yes, though it ran away
<Jack_Sparrow> not to worry, I'll buy you a beer one of these days
<PriceChild> Hey nickrud.
<nickrud> Hi PriceChild 
<ubotu> Cpudan80 called the ops in #ubuntu (Bladder)
<nalioth> klined
<PriceChild> thanks nalioth 
<PriceChild> nickrud, i'll add you to !ops
<nickrud> PriceChild: thanks.
<Tm_T> iu
<Tm_T> glad I'm not in it
<Jack_Sparrow> Good choice PriceChild..
 * Tm_T hides
<PriceChild> Tm_T, do you have access?
<Tm_T> I do
<nickrud> trust me, I'm gonna be very slow on the trigger for quite some time
<PriceChild> you do... Tm_T do you want putting on ops?
<Tm_T> PriceChild: I have !ops call in hillight
<Tm_T> -l
<PriceChild> Tm_T, you didn't answer the question :)
<PriceChild> nickrud, here's something special for you:
<PriceChild> nickrud, http://www.kaarsemaker.net/software/chanserv/
<Tm_T> thus said, no, I don't think it's needed, I get calls anyway when I'm there :))
<nickrud> PriceChild: talked to nalioth last night about useful stuff, got that already :)
<PriceChild> ah okies :)
<nickrud> PriceChild: anything else you think will be useful, or just general guidelines that haven't made it to the wiki yet?
<Tm_T> just remember this, I am the Overseer
 * Tm_T hides
<PriceChild> nickrud, you've read the operator guidelines right?
 * nickrud wonders when dennis changed his nick
<jpatrick> PriceChild: man, what is with this init stuff
<PriceChild> jpatrick, pardon?
<nickrud> PriceChild: yes, first thing. 
<jpatrick> PriceChild: in #u
<PriceChild> oh they're still talking abut it
<PriceChild> nickrud, that's about it tbh, most things are now automated what with the floodbots and all.
<PriceChild> nickrud, do you know the ubuntu irc council/
<nickrud> PriceChild: just the general stuff. Looked it up on launchpad as well
<nickrud> so far, the only annoying thing is seeing all the part/join messages again. Fiddling with colors for contrast will help I guess
<PriceChild> I like xchat's defaults tbh
<PriceChild> the light green and brown don't stick out.
<sharperguy> Anyone mind telling me how long I've been banned for from #ubuntu?
<nalioth> nickrud: you'll seen learn to ignore the joins/parts/quits except when looking for info
<PriceChild> One moment please sharperguy.
<PriceChild> sharperguy, 3 days.
<PriceChild> since you've been banned
<sharperguy> What I meant to ask is, how long will the ban last?
<PriceChild> We don't usually put definitive lengths on bans. They've either removed once the banlist is full, or after an appeal if we can see a change in attitude.
<sharperguy> Hmm well I usually try to help people in #ubuntu while I'm there asking a question myself if possible
<PriceChild> sharperguy, do you remember what you were banned for?
<sharperguy> I was just feeling depressed and typed an offensive word that day and nothingelse
<sharperguy> and by nothing else i mean thats what I typed, I don't mean that it wasnt bad
<PriceChild> right after a flooding attack
<sharperguy> was it?
<PriceChild> just a minute or so yes
<sharperguy> Oh I remember someone saying something about it actually but I wasn't really relating it to that
<PriceChild> LjL, any chance of stopping the floodbots muting ubotu?
<PriceChild> LjL, lag just caused all his messages come through at once.
<LjL> PriceChild: well, that happens sometimes, but when it happens should it not be muted?
<LjL> i muted it manually sometimes when that happened
<PriceChild> I'm not sure, in the case just then it wasn't necessary imo.
<PriceChild> I would have thought if it gets bad, ubotu would flood off?
<LjL> that's pretty unlikely
<LjL> PriceChild: however ubotu sent just 4 lines didn't it
<LjL> ah i know why that is
<nalioth> two major servers are about to be rebooted.
<nalioth> in five minutes or so
<LjL> oh wonderful
<LjL> on-join in #ubuntu: [22:00:20] [Notice] -L3W1S- Welcome To #ubuntu LjL-Kubrick! To see what bot modes are on, please type !status.
<jussi01> huh?
<LjL> a bot
<jussi01> oh. got you
<nalioth> nixternal: you about?
<LjL> nalioth: rebooting or what?
 * Tm_T dies
<nalioth> LjL: something like that
<PriceChild> lol
<LjL> ... anytime soon?
<nalioth> hmm
<nalioth> should have been 15 minutes ago
<LjL> wasn't there any split
<nalioth> maybe it will be in 9 hours and 45 minutes
<LjL> still problems with utc haven't you :P
<nalioth> no, i was going off a statement of "reboot in 10"
<nalioth> so if it wasn't 10 minutes, it must be 10 hour
<soren> Hi, guys. I'm trying to take over #ubuntu-virt. The current owner seems to be MIA (chanserv says he registered it over a year ago and never came back).
<Seeker`> does everyone get noticed before a server reboot?
<nalioth> Seeker`: only those users on the affected server
<nalioth> soren: the chanown has not been gone long enough for us to drop the channel
<nalioth> soren: chanserv does not keep track of users, nickserv does
<soren> 22:10:37 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)-      Contact: fernando, last seen: 1 year 1 week 2 days (9h 23m 12s) ago
<soren> I just thought it asked nickserv for that info.
<soren> So we're stuck with a channel that is outside our control? I guess it's ok if that's the policy, I'd just like to have a straight answer if that's the case.
<Seeker`> nalioth: but isn't everyone affected due to the netsplit that happens?
<soren> ..and I'll come up with an #ubuntu-somethingelsethatmakessense
<soren> nalioth: Do you have access to fernando's contact info? The fernando that's currently on is clearly not the right one.
<nalioth> soren: what is #ubuntu-virt, anyway?
<soren> Ubuntu channel about virtualisation
<nalioth> ah yes, the reboots were scheduled for 30 minutes ago, LjL 
<nalioth> something is delaying them
<PriceChild> soren, to do with development or support?
<soren> Both.
<nalioth> soren: is there a team for this?
<soren> Yes.
<soren> unsurprisingly named ubuntu-virt
<soren> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-virt for your clicking pleasure.
<soren> I'm the "Ubuntu Virtualisation guy", and I've no clue who fernando is...
<nalioth> most likely a channel squatter
<soren> Or a well-meaning user that just didn't stick around. Don't know (and don't care much).
<soren> I suppose that might fall in the "channel squatter" category as well.
<soren> meh
<soren> Hmm... Taking over #ubuntu-server was much easier than this :)
<soren> Anything else I can do?
<ogre> hey dccfix bug fixed. test plz
<PriceChild> ogre, please read the instructions in the topic of #ubuntu-read-topic
<ogre> PriceChild:  I did
<ogre> i changed to port 8001\
<PriceChild> ogre, read the next bit please.
<ogre> the "test me" part?
<PriceChild> mhmm
<ogre> i did that
<ogre> no luck
<PriceChild> ogre, you didn't try it.
<ogre> PriceChild:  yes i did
<PriceChild> ogre, please try again
<ogre> let me retry
<nalioth> soren: has #ubuntu-server gotten too busy?
<ompaul> ogre, please take this channel off your auto join the bot can deal with you correctly you are not doing what it says in the topic for that channel
<soren> nalioth: Not per se.
<soren> Hang on, in a meeting.
<ogre> http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/50/screenshotmk5.png like this?
<ompaul> ogre, that looks right you need to leave the server when you do that
<ogre> ompaul:  i did twice :(
<ompaul> ogre, let me check it 
<PriceChild> ogre, close xchat completely, then try again
<ogre> ahhh i bet thats it
<ogre> 1 sec guys. thanks alot :)
<nalioth> ogre: that is it.
<ompaul> ogre, you need to depart and rejoin that is what that means 
<PriceChild> if you edit that tab, just getting disconnected, it tries to reconnect using original settings
<ogre> makes sense
<ompaul> ogre, have a nice day
<ogre> I just wanted to say ubuntu changed my life before I go. thanks alot guys
<PriceChild> I thought xchat had had that changed in defaults... someone said yesterday it wasn't either... *looks for a bug report*
<Pici> man.... that is one ugly theme.
<ompaul> so why still an ogre ;-) but anyway I digress
 * ompaul sents Pici to work in a factoid factory
<ompaul> :)
 * ompaul runs
<PriceChild> That's xchat-gnome that he's using isn't it.
<soren> nalioth: There are a few upstreams that want to help out. I'd like to have a channel free of all the other server stuff to annoy them as little as possible. Also, several upstream virtualisation channels get a lot of ubuntu questions, and I'd like to direct them to #ubuntu-virt instead of #ubuntu-server. This *will* make #ubuntu-server too busy.
<PriceChild> But I'm pretty sure I checked xchat's source the other day and that had 6667 as the default so I'll file a bug against both... might even try and submit a patch.
<ompaul> PriceChild, is it really worth it - if a user has bad kit they get sorted in 9 out of 10 cases?
<ompaul> PriceChild, does 8001 break dc/c on people
<Pici> It shouldnt. iirc, dc.c uses other ports.
<PriceChild> ompaul, a lot of the other clients have been "fixed", and is dcc really necessary? This doesn't even cause any adverse effects does it?
<ompaul> PriceChild, it is very useful if you are me and topli and want to discuss documents and research - which as certain topics will testify to we both do on a semi regular basis
<nalioth> ompaul: an actual dcc event doesn't use any standard irc ports
<soren> nalioth: Besides, virtualisation is not a server specific thing at all.
<ompaul> soren,  not server specific - I think that is a wrong argument, case in point I run massive servers with desktop software on them, which I then serve over xdmcp ... so are they desktops or servers ;-) 
<soren> ompaul: I fail to see your point. nalioth (for whatever reason) asked if #ubuntu-server had gotten too busy.
<ompaul> soren, I was just wondering (more as an aside than anything else) how it is not server specific, I always think of it as a server function
 * soren is failing to see why he has to get dragged through this just because some dude registered a channel a year ago and then went on his merry way
<soren> ompaul: People use it to run Windows if they need some apps that don't have linux counterparts.
<soren> ompaul: for example.
<soren> ompaul: That's not very serverlike at all, IMO.
<ompaul> soren, I see what you are saying, I would content other wise, but that is a separate matter
<soren> Or our QA people use it to verify bugs in older version of Ubuntu.
<soren> ..or people could use it to test new versions of UBuntu before they upgrade..
<soren> Gee, I sure wish there was a channel I could use where this would be on-topic... 
 * soren is also failing to see how this can be anything but an open-and-shut case
<Seeker`> was that the reboot?
<PriceChild> Wooohooo we're -J
<PriceChild> hmm that was a split rather than death :/
<PriceChild> Seeker`, I "thought" that a reboot would cause a death, and so staggered rejoin rather than what looks like a netsplit above.
<PriceChild> gah read those as bans, not removes
<soren> Could you at least fill me in on what the problem seems to be? Does it need to be discussed in another forum? Are you blocked on someone else actually doing it? Do I need to prove that I have anything to do with Ubuntu's virtualisation efforts? Do I need to hunt down fernando? Should I just give up? I don't mind waiting if I just know what I'm waiting for.
<PriceChild> soren, sorry for the delay. nalioth is currently away and he is the one able to change ownership of the channel.
<ompaul> PriceChild, will I chance removing that ban?
<PriceChild> ompaul, go +z first?
<PriceChild> and +o
<PriceChild> i don't see anything
<ompaul> PriceChild, I will now unban that party - psicobra
<PriceChild> soren, We will be able to make a decision when he returns. Sorry for the hassle.
<soren> PriceChild: Thanks.
<nosrednaekim> hey, could someone check if what _Freez_ just posted in #kubuntu is dangerous?
<Seveas> nosrednaekim, paste it here please
<Seveas> (i'm not in #k)
<nosrednaekim> [18:11] <_FReeZ> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mem will free up your RAM and speed up your running system, execute it before any memory-hungy program and benchmark how many times faster it runs
<Seveas> kill that bastard
<nosrednaekim> sounded bad to me...
<Seveas> it's similar to sudo rm -rf :)
<Seveas> though I think /dev/mem is protected from this in ubuntu nowadays
<LjL> Seveas: well it's not that nefarious
<nosrednaekim> write random stuff to memory?
<LjL> still not particularly nice either
<PriceChild> He just hit #ubunt
<PriceChild> u
<Seveas> nosrednaekim, all zero bytes
<LjL> nosrednaekim: no, random would be /dev/urandom
<nosrednaekim> ah.... well, same effect ;)
<nosrednaekim> thanks
 * PriceChild wonders if anything extra special could be done for him
<Seveas> ps
<Seveas> rm -rf /dir/with/4million/files
<Seveas> takes a LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time
<Seveas> talking serveral days already :)
<Seeker`> Seveas: that is a long time
<LjL> PriceChild: well, it's not like he wasn't in #gentoo as well
<ompaul> tomaw, ^^ care to have achat 
<tomaw> I can look
<ompaul> ta
<PriceChild> soren, /msg chanserv info #ubuntu-virt 
<soren> PriceChild: Lovely. Thanks very much!
<soren> PriceChild: Hm... Still no access.
<PriceChild> soren, /msg chanserv identify #ubuntu-virt 
<PriceChild> soren, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-virt add soren 10
<soren> PriceChild: Oh, clever. Thanks muchly.
<PriceChild> eek
<PriceChild> soren, change that to /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-virt add soren 30
<PriceChild> will be more handy
<LjL> PriceChild: not really. /cs identify is the sudo of freenode :)
<soren> I went straight for the full monty and chose 49.
<PriceChild> LjL, hehe maybe
<LjL> well, *one* sudo of freenode
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-14
<Cpudan80> Someone please check on LTawesome or whatever it is
<Jack_Sparrow> cpu already pinged and id'd
<Cpudan80> k thanks
<Cpudan80> just wanted to let you guys know
<Cpudan80> without using the panic button lol
<Cpudan80> great
<Cpudan80> now all his BS is gonna come here :-P
<mneptok> better here than there
<mneptok> and that's if he figures out his text isn't actually making it ot the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<mneptok> seeing they use Opera for IRC, i'll guess ">30m, if ever"
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (barata)
<ubotu> mahmoud2 called the ops in #ubuntu (barada)
<nalioth> solved
<nickrud> I said I would be slow
<nalioth> nickrud: don't sweat the small stuff
<nickrud> not sweating. Thought it was very small yet
<ubotu> awalton__ called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (barata.)
<mneptok> nalioth: was barata k:'ed?
<nalioth> nope
<nalioth> he'll be back about now
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-15
 * jpatrick got the logbot back
<Pricey> With irssi-proxy I somehow have an almost 9 second lag :/
<Pici> Nice.
<Pricey> jpatrick, where'd it go?
<jpatrick> Pricey: lost in netsplit
<nalioth> Pricey: get it right, you're tunneling through Oz to get here
<Pricey> nalioth, nope
<Pici> Do we have a 'how to ask' factoid thats not !ask?
<Pricey> Its america, but still 9 seconds is excessive, especially when bip was near perfect.
<Pricey> This is really wierd :/
<Pricey> Ah that's much better... odd
<Pricey> maybe it was just wierd while I synced
<Pici> Hello from the future
<Seeker`> by the time you read this, I will have wasted 9 seconds of my life
<Pricey> "weird" grr
<jussi01> can someone remind me how to add the date timestamp to my irssi?
<Pici> /set timestamp_format 
<jpatrick> LjL: ubuntulog has joined #ubuntu-irc
<jussi01> Pici: thanks, now could you remind me of the variable syntax?
<Pici> jussi01: no idea.
<Pici> jussi01: but I bet its on the irssi homepage.
<Seeker`> timestamp_format = %H:%M:%S
<jussi01> Seeker`: yeah, but what about for the date?
<jussi01> Pici: if you have the date, could you call that without variables and tell me?
<Seeker`> 'd guess %d %m and %y
<Pici> jussi01: %m/%d/%y or just %D
<jussi01> Pici: ahh, thank you
<Pici> jussi01: http://irssi.org/documentation/settings#a_c
 * jpatrick likes to keep irssi compact and just has %H:%M
<Pici> I'm using %H:%M:%S, nice for knowing if someone in the past was flooding or not.
<Seeker`> Pici++
<ubotu> In ubotu, nikoPSK said: !typo is Please try to write your messages with the least amount of spelling mistakes possible so others can make sense of them.
<Pici> heh.
<Pici> LjL: Floodbots aren't kicking when someone ctcps the channel, only setting the ban.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, DaSkreech said: ubotu: nick is By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration. Live CD users! Try changing your nick from ubuntu to something else with the command /nick mynewnick it may help you to get noticed from the many other livecd users
<DaSkreech> hi Just sent in an amendment to the nick factoid
<ikonia> !nick 
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ikonia> doesn't look like its updated
<Pici> ikonia: because hes not a factoid editor.
<ikonia> ah
<Pici> DaSkreech: I personally don't think the addition is needed, but we can wait for some other op to show up.
<ikonia> not many users in as "ubuntu" based nicks
<DaSkreech> Pici: I was kinda asking for opinions
<Guest77003> hey
<Pici> Guest77003: Hello.
<Pici> Guest77003: How can we help you today?
<mysterycool> ok so see
<mysterycool> i was a windows user and today i installed linux. but i was stupid enough to make the partitions while the install of linux so my windows were deleted
<Pici> mysterycool: This isnt a support channel.
<mysterycool> yeah its not for this that i want help with
<mysterycool> so i need to join #ubuntu to ask quite a few stuff for getting started cuz online guides can get a bit confusing
<mysterycool> but it says that im banned :s
<Pici> !proxy | mysterycool 
<ubotu> mysterycool: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Pici> mysterycool: We dont allow java irc clients into #ubuntu due to abuse.
<mysterycool> ooh. well i was gonna download an irc client
<mysterycool> but i have NO idea how the hell u install it on linux
<mysterycool> and online guides didnt really help
<mysterycool> so i really need someone to explain
<DaSkreech> !synaptic | mysterycool
<ubotu> mysterycool: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Pici> mysterycool: If you are running gnome, there already is one installed, applications>internet>xchat I believe.
<mysterycool> no xchat :s
<DaSkreech> Pici: Nope
<no0tic> Pici, xchat isn't installed, only pidgin is
<DaSkreech> No IRC is installed by default with ubuntu 
<DaSkreech> Not counting pidgin
<mysterycool> yeah i only have pidgin
 * DaSkreech boots up from live cd often enough to know
<Pici> DaSkreech: ah, I've been spending too much time in Hardy.
<DaSkreech> mysterycool: That does IRC well enough to get connected
<Pici> mysterycool: pidgin can connect to irc.
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: and Pidgin isn't counted, because...
<DaSkreech> Pici: It comes with xchat by default now?
<mysterycool> btw one question. with wine i can make all software of windows run on linux?
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Cause one doesn't open up An instant messenger which pidgin is clearly labeled as to go on IRC ?
<Pici> mysterycool: No. And like I said, this isnt a support channel, its only for operator issues.
<mysterycool> ok so what i need is just to be able to join #ubuntu
<no0tic> Tm_T, pidgin isn't configured otb for joining #ubuntu on freenode. It doesn't know anything about irc nets
<mysterycool> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto -> this is for what?
<Pici> mysterycool: how to install software.  Install xchat and you should be good.
<mysterycool> wait, so synaptic is a program that I can download? -_-
<DaSkreech> mysterycool: No Click on Applications -> Add/remove programs
<DaSkreech> It shoudl be easy from there
<mysterycool> ah k
<mysterycool> thanks downloaded ;)
<mysterycool> cya and thanks again ;)
<mysterycool> (sry for asking all those questions but i am really a newbie on linux :p)
<Pici> arg.
<DaSkreech> ay matey!
<DaSkreech> Thar she blows!
<jpatrick> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/02/15/%23ubuntu-ops.html - woohoo
<Pici> jpatrick: how long was it out for?
<DaSkreech> Eh?
<jpatrick> Pici: less than a day
<Pici> jpatrick: What do you think about adding information to the !register factoid about using the nick 'ubuntu'?
 * DaSkreech laughs at the small size diffrential between kubuntu.html and ubuntu.html
<jpatrick> Pici: what DaSkreech suggested?
<Pici> jpatrick: yeah.
<DaSkreech> Pici: it also lets people know they can change thier nick with /nick
<DaSkreech> it was two messages I was trying to akwardly tack in :)
<jpatrick> Pici: should be in a different fact, like !liveuser
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: How about the ability to cahnge your nick with /nick should that be under !nick ?
<DaSkreech> change
<LjL> that's already aliased to !register
<LjL> !no register is <reply> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select a nickname to use.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<DaSkreech> Yeah something like that
<LjL> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<LjL> !nick
<Pici> spam protection.
<LjL> Pici: yeah, was just to show they were the same
<DaSkreech> !nick | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Pici> !-nick
<ubotu> nick is <alias> register - added by LjL on 2007-02-09 18:13:37
<DaSkreech> Thanks :)
<jpatrick> HYPOKRIT - #ubuntu- troll?
<Pici> probably.
<jpatrick> Pici: yep, he is to me
<ikonia> ahh your already disscussing him
<ikonia> can someone do someyhing with HYPOKRIT
<jpatrick> ikonia: one more chance
<ikonia> getting a bit tedious
<jpatrick> then we ! ----asda ops
<ikonia> enoguh now
<ikonia> he's telling people to reboot
 * Pricey wonders why he's now seeing plus signs before all messages.
<ompaul> voiced
<jpatrick> yep
<Pricey> It wasn't doing that before though...
<jpatrick> heh
<Pricey> Its happenning in #ubuntu too...
<Pricey> except sometimes there are minus signs
<credible> Pricey: that would be the result of /quote capab identify-msg
<credible> Pricey: that would be the result of /quote capab identify-msg
<Pricey> credible, lost you.
<credible> the + means the user is identified, the - means they're not
<Pricey> Aha right.
<Pricey> Thankyou.
<Pricey> That could maybe kind of be useful sometimes...
<Pricey> credible, do you have any idea how it could have been randomly turned on?
<credible> there's a script for irssi that lets you creatively format it
<credible> so I put ~ in front of unidentified nicks
<credible> no clue :)
<Pricey> How is it turned back off?
<ompaul> !staff | <DigiMasTer> my new script http://rs97.rapidshare.com/files/91484126/mirc.zip
<ompaul> banned in #ubuntu
<Dave2> gone
<Pici> I have my capab identify-msg set to stick ? in front of un-ided users.
<Dave2> Pricey, you can't turn it off
<Pici> He could unload the script.
<Dave2> do you possibly use irssi-proxy?
<Pricey> Dave2, I can't even turn it back on.
<Pricey> I do yes.
<Dave2> with xchat?
<Pricey> haha yes
<Dave2> Yeah, that'll do it; xchat sends CAPAB IDENTIFY-MSG
<Dave2> it then has no defaults to deal with it, which is somewhat annoying, but you can tweak it to display it.
<Pricey> meh i'm fine with it displaying again if it appears
<Pricey> aha yes, a disconnect then reconnect and they all appear again.
<Pricey> Thanks Dave2, credible.
<Dave2> It breaks /mes in irssi unless you load a script to deal with it
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, recon said: !no, SYN is <reply> ACK
<Dave2> also, since it's quite useful to know whether someone's identified or not in general, you can `/set irc_id_ntext ~` and modify your channel message event to be "%C2<%C$4%O$1%C2>%O$t$2%O" or similar.
<Dave2> ($4 is the variable showing IDd status)
<Pricey> Yeah I'd noticed the /me's... that last bit I think I'll read over a couple of times to work it out :)
<mneptok> but first, the tranya.
<nalioth> mmmm tranya
<nalioth> did you bring enough for all of us, mneptok ?
<mneptok> of course. i hope you relish it as much as i.
 * Pricey finds toma.w's format_identify script
<Pricey> Haha, just noticed the "auto_bleh/chanserv on steroids"
<Pricey> script for klining in there
 * Pricey hits his enter key
<ompaul> Pricey, you is not plus the right stuff or that would be very dangerous :)
<Pricey> I see that http://ircarc.com/network/ is logging us.
<Aloha> is anyone officially in charge of #ubuntu-us-hi anymore?
<Pricey> Aloha, kitofhawaii still owns it. I believe he was going to give it to a "scott"?
<Aloha> i havn't seen either one of them in ahwile... Scott was supposed to take the lead but I think he flaked
<Pricey> Aloha, I'd suggest sending him an email to see what's up.
<Aloha> ok.
<ompaul> nalioth, remind me if ircarc were given permission to log here 
<Pricey> ompaul, http://ircarc.com/freenode-ubuntu-ops/4.html
<Pricey> read the end of that
<Pricey> I assume it isn't being logged anymore, hard to find dates.
<ompaul> aye
<Pricey> oh wait... date at the very top... I'm not very good today am I.
<Aloha> what steps should i take if i don't hear back from kit or scott?
<Pricey> Aloha, I would suggest you get hold of kit.
<Aloha> ok
<emma> Hello is LJL here?
<ompaul> it would be rather late in .it so LjL may not be here
<emma> Oh he's Italian?
<ompaul> well he sure as whatever ain't Irish
<Pricey> ompaul, :)
<emma> I don't have any information to go by. 
<ompaul> or for that matter English
<ompaul> Pricey, ack
<ompaul> Pricey, root kit my machine and make it do "stuff" please :-)
<ompaul> emma, what is on your mind?
<Pricey> ompaul, people keep PMing me, despite my signature saying not to and why, then asking me to ssh in to their machines and fix them for them.
<Pricey> Then they get annoyed when I suggest I'm evil and random, and am going to be installing something evil.
<ompaul> Pricey, na I know what you are - and I said stuff I really don't care ;-)
<ompaul> hehehe
<ompaul> Pricey, would not ask if you were not evil
<ompaul> etc etc etc
<ompaul> emma, what is on your mind?
<emma> Well I'm embarrassed to say I was banned from ubuntu-offtopic a few days ago, so hopefully eventually I can talk to someone and start over.
<ompaul> ahh
<Pricey> emma, remind me, (i do remember, i actually just want you to explain) why you were banned.
<Aloha> yay kahrytan's at it again
<Aloha> Pricey: how do you do that? is that an op thing?
<emma> I was saying some things about the philosophy of voting that could be construed and political. So I was kicked. I got miffed and made a sequence of passive aggressive comments that pushed my luck too far.
<Pricey> oh for pete's sake..
<Pricey> Aloha, /notice nickname message
<emma> My comments were not really productive but they were not directed at any of the ubuntu channels or any of the ubuntu-ops, and they were not vulgar or really very malicious. It just happened that I should have probably left chat for a while and things would have been fine. So hopefully we can work it out because I am very reasonable and I know the ops here are too.
<Pricey> one moment emma 
<emma> k
<Pricey> emma, have you read the ubuntu-irc irc guidelines?
<emma> Yes I've read them now. 
<Pricey> Do you agree to abide by them whilst in Ubuntu channels?
<emma> Yes. 
<Pricey> emma, next time...
<Pricey> 1) Calm down, go grab a cup of your favourite beverage, and do something else for 1/2 an hour. Realise that the intarwebs don't really matter.
<jdong> Pricey: (1) favorite (2) realize (3) didn't you mean "mattre" so I could correct you and say matter?
<emma> *nods*
<kahrytan> Attention all -ops and IRC Council members, Any continued harrasssment of myself from any -ops member will result in report to Ubuntu Community Council. If they fail to correct the problem, then it will goto Canonical. The problem the continued harrassment and respect of IRC Ubuntu Ops and Council members. I will not tolerate it any longer.  This not a empty threat, it is a promise that continued harrassment will be reported. Do not 
<kahrytan> private message me for at least 48 hours and correct your behavior. Violation of Code of Conduct will not be tolerated. 
<Pricey> 2) If you are still a little miffed, /msg the user/operator you've been annoyed by and try to sort it out in a calm manner.
<jdong> O_O
<Pricey> He practised that....
<Pricey> He's talking about me by the way.
<jdong> Pricey: he forgot to split his first rant correctly
<jdong> how am I supposed to know what I'm not supposed to do?!?!!
 * jdong runs around in circles
<jdong> oh nvm it was wrapped
<Pricey> emma, I have removed the ban in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jdong> wait, do not correct behavior or is that not distributive?
<emma> Okay thank you.
<Pici> Pricey: How did you 'harass' him this time?
<kahrytan> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention. any harrassment or respect from Ubuntu Community Council or Canonical will result in contacting UK Ambassador to USA. 
 * Pici rolleyes
<jdong> err... what will the UK ambassador do?
<Pricey> jdong, I'm trying to think of a witty british spelling to reply with.
<credible> at least he doesn't live in the same city as me anymore :/
<mc44> not the ambassador!
<Pricey> emma, anything else we can help you with?
<ompaul> jdong, take have him arrested for harassment?
<emma> Okies, thanks very much, see you all later (or maybe hopefully not here :) )
<ompaul> cheers emma 
 * Gary giggles
<Pici> d0nuts, LiENUS, can we help you?
 * mc44 will help Pricey flee to the cayman islands
<Pricey> I thought you said "fly" for a second...
<Pricey> I'm very impressionable atm, was just reading about swallows.
<mc44> the canon doesn't have that much range
<mc44> *cannon too
<ompaul> guess not
<ompaul> please note the topic 
<ompaul> if you have no direct business here you may be asked to leave
<ompaul> who is that mc44 guy anyway :P
<Gary> dunno, some troll
<mc44> I'm the UK ambassador to the USA
<mc44> I'm here for a Mr. Child
<ompaul> LiENUS, how can we help you?
<ompaul> mc44, grow up :P
<Pici> mc44: psst, its Mr. Price
<mc44> Pici: he has many aliases, is a slippery fellow
<ompaul> Pici, my pun and no one said anything
<Pici> ompaul: ugh.
<Pricey> I'm not looking forward to learning how to ban ipv6 cleverly.
<Pici> *:*:*:*:*:
 * Gary sets mode +b *
<Gary> would that work?
<Pici> Gary: You're the staffer... why are you asking us?
<Pici> And probably not.  needs to be in the format *!*@*
<Gary> in answer to priceys question
<Pricey> I know.... but learning which sections of it mean what.
 * Pici shrugs
<Pricey> For example ipv4 addresses in ipv6
<tomaw> (Any present but banned and voiced users can still speak, just not rejoin)
<LjL> * alone is invalid, technically
<Pricey> I'll figure it out when I need to :)
<LjL> although i think the server would turn it into a *!*@* automatically - not entirely sure
<Pici> irssi doesnt let me set +b on *
<Pricey> it does
<LjL> Pricey: that might just be your client doing that
<Pricey> perhaps
<LjL> just playing devil's advocate you know
<LjL> anyway yes it does
<Pricey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/191691
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191691 in xchat-gnome "To prevent dcc exploit, default port should be 8001 for irc.ubuntu.com" [Medium,Confirmed] 
 * Pricey files a bug on ubotu not giving both statuses
<Pricey> The xchat client from hardy now defaults to 8001 for freenode.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-16
<Gary> yay
<LjL> Pricey: when gutsy came out though, i thought it would do that already... and then it didn't
<LjL> or was it even feisty
<Pricey> indeed
<Pricey> anyway, it'll *definitely* be like that in hardy
<ompaul> if lienus does not converse on next join ban
<Pricey> LiENUS, hello there, how can I help?
<Seveas> LiENUS, hi, how can we help?
<Seveas> heya Pricey :)
<Pricey> Howdy Seveas :P
<LjL> LiENUS: that wasn't an autorejoin. speak.
<LjL> ok then don't
<Seveas> speak now or forever hold your peace :)
<Seveas> or ban
<LjL> he didn't speak
<LjL> so i declare you married to ubotu
<Pici> Maybe hes a mute
<Seveas> hmm
<LjL> bantracker has plenty hits on him
<Seveas> he's still in -offtopic
<LjL> well he can stay. as long as he keeps not speaking, he won't highlight me very much i guess
<Pricey> How about this one... he's in #idlerpg
<LjL> that's... interesting.
<Pricey> How ironic.
 * LjL isn't sure he gets the fun of that game but is somehow fascinated nevertheless
<LjL> Pici: i agree
<LjL> i think he called you a monkey though
<Seveas> LjL, maybe he meant it as compliment?
<LjL> quite possibly. ops are indeed lowlier beasts
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, st33med said: Ubotu: coffee is <reply> Don't get me started. I already have had enough today
<Pici> !java > st33med
<Pici> java
<nalioth> ompaul: ircarc was banned from the network some months ago and we've not heard from them since
 * Pricey hopes emma isn't just warming up
 * mneptok catches the kahrytan crap in scrool
<mneptok> UK ambassador?
<Hobbsee> greetings
<Hobbsee> uh, him again...
<mneptok> Hobbsay!
<Pricey> Hey Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Pricey!
<Hobbsee> how goes it?
<Pricey> dreading the knock on the door
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> it's mneptok 
<mneptok> is that a euphemism for pooping?
<Pricey> mneptok, if it is... then what's "the uk ambassador" a euphemism for?
<mneptok> Pricey: "some guy at the bus station that will still listen to my incessant stream of crap."
<Hobbsee> hahahaha
<nalioth> bots are failing.
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (joeamined [dcr])
<ubotu> mjw- called the ops in #ubuntu (icesword)
<theLichKing> hi, i would like to get unbanned please
<theLichKing> hello?
<ompaul> theLichKing, so ehh, why were you banned?
<theLichKing> i don't know.. i guess last time i asked a math question and got banned
<ompaul> can you remember any more about it?
<theLichKing> no, i probably talked a little more after i've been directed to another room and got banned
<ompaul> 2008-01-28T10:48:34 <theLichKing> (NICK DELETED): shut up dirty ape    
<theLichKing> oh, that
<ompaul> ever seen this
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<theLichKing> ok, sorry, i won't do it again.. can i get unbanned now
<ompaul> ehh no, what I want you to do is this
<ompaul> read that url and come back tomorrow, and you can tell whoever it is why you were banned
<ompaul> ops manage channels, #ubuntu is very busy - it does not need someone diverting peoples attention or dragging ops into conversations in it 
<ompaul> people helping people 24/7 and you thought you had the right to try and use it as an alternative for some mild amusement for yourself 
<ompaul> we would not concur, and so I ask you to read that url and come back tomorrow
<ompaul> theLichKing, is there anything else?
<theLichKing> ompaul: no, just that.. thanks
<ompaul> right so see you tomorrow
<theLichKing> ompaul: since you mentioned it, i have problems with sound on my new ubuntu installation
<ompaul> #ubuntu for support
<theLichKing> can you help? or should i wait for tomrrow?
<ompaul> and that you can do tomorrow, hint - wiki.ubntu.com and search for alsamixer 
<ompaul> good bye
<theLichKing> bye
<siriusnova> hello
<ompaul> hi
<siriusnova> Can i suggest you split the #ubuntu channel into subchannels, my point is that back when ubuntu was still growing having one #ubuntu channel was okay because the low population meant questions could be followed and answered, now with over 1000 people in the same room, 1/2 of which are asking and answering questions, its a huge mess. This way of communication does not work well with 300 people asking questions at the sam
<siriusnova> e time..
<ompaul> we have had this conversation before - it won't work because you split helpers and they are not going to help in two channels
<ompaul> it is working most of the time the same as it did when we had less than 200 people (and we thought that was too busy)
<siriusnova> For example, if you had 1 big forum on ubuntuforums, with everyone posting in one forum it would be a mess, but we have ubuntu-multimedia etc..
<ompaul> we do have subdistros and things like -server 
<ompaul> if your question is not straight forward you will get redirected
<ompaul> in the main if people use the bot and have good wiki pages for stuff then help works best 
<siriusnova> well perhaps make the channel more targeted with multimedia questions into #ubuntu-multimedia etc... that way also people more proficient can answer questions without wading through 20 lines/second of chat text
<siriusnova> that would work in an ideal situation, however we all know that doesn't happen imho
<ompaul> the more proficient will not occupy thirty four channels to do what #ubuntu does
<siriusnova> people ask, and ask and then ask again so it becomes just one long constantly scrolling buffer
<ompaul> siriusnova, we have discussed this time and again and we come to the same conclusion, it has been a topic since 2005
<siriusnova> :/
<siriusnova> i mean we DO have ubuntu-ops and ubuntu-offtopic and ubuntu+1
<siriusnova> for this very reason
<ompaul> we have +1 we have -uk and so forth
<siriusnova> but the main #ubuntu is overflowing, something has to be done
<ompaul> yes but the topics for those channesl are specific
<siriusnova> i mean its 1000 people clearly something isnt right
<siriusnova> :(
<ompaul> it is not 1000 people chatting
<siriusnova> even if only 1/4th are chatting that's 200 people!
<siriusnova> IRC was not designed for 200 simulataneous converastions in one buffer
<siriusnova> lol
<siriusnova> imho
<ompaul> debian and gentoo are in the same boat - not everything talking all the time - it works - just keeping it ontopic helps
<siriusnova> gsh
<siriusnova> *gah :(
<ompaul> anything else?
<siriusnova> so is there no solution at all?
<siriusnova> :/
<ompaul> as far as we can deduce this is correct - you got to work out - who would help where and then what would slip though the net
<ompaul> the cost is too high for that
<ompaul> hit the mailing list if you want and you will be drowned in silence or my answer above
<ompaul> anything else?
<siriusnova> however, would splitting #ubuntu into multimedia and maybe administration or 5 more channels really inconvenience the ops that much?
<ompaul> not ops
<ompaul> helpers
<siriusnova> yes helpers
<siriusnova> i meant helpers
<siriusnova> my assertion is people who want to help will help regardless
<ompaul> well yes it would I know I have 30 something channels opened and I know I miss stuff in channels I can help in cos I am in other ones ...
<ompaul> you might not see them all but that is another story ;-)
<siriusnova> well i am not saying 30 something channels, like 3-5 would help tremendously
<ompaul> I don't concur cos people will populate the #ubuntu and the redirection given will not be followed and then how hard or soft are the lines in those channels
<ompaul> sudo this and root that
<ompaul> no too hard to draft manage and make work
<siriusnova> does the need to know everything that is going on in a channel outweigh the benefits from a more easily followed and helpful chat environment?
<siriusnova> herm
<ompaul> and then who falls though the net
<ompaul> it comes down to the same thing
<siriusnova> well we currently redirect offtopic and +1 into their respective channels and I dont see how that is a problem
<siriusnova> i dont understand what you mean by falling through the net
<ompaul> cos (A) +1 is about supporting the next version it came from this logic
<ompaul> hi ubuntu is stabe
<icesword> where am i
<ompaul> ombig fuzzy bear X is broken
<ompaul> how is ubuntu stable if X is broken
<ompaul> so that caused that
<siriusnova> ompaul - and we can subdivide ubuntu into the same way, perhaps a more generalized channels, i.e. desktop, server, multimedia
<icesword> u remove x,then is stabler
<icesword> yeah
<siriusnova> it doesn't have to be 30 channels, just even 5 would make it so much more convenient and easy to follow then what the situation is right now
<icesword> that is a good choice
<ompaul> we have mythtv studio --- we have server
<siriusnova> i dont see how 3-5 more channels inconveniences helpers
<siriusnova> :/
<ompaul> we have over a hundred channels and #ubuntu is not being split
<nalioth> icesword: can we help you?
<siriusnova> oh well
<siriusnova> ty for listening
<ompaul> cheers
<icesword> nalioth, what u mean
<ompaul> you came here - how can we help you
<icesword> i am not here for help
<nalioth> what a coincidence, we're not either.
<nalioth> icesword: can we help you?
<icesword> nalioth, ???
<ompaul> <icesword> guido, ubotu is abot
<ompaul> <icesword> bot
<ompaul> <mjw-> out of date often means stable. nicely stable. :)
<ompaul> <icesword> lkjhkjhg
<ompaul> <icesword> lkhih;
<ompaul> <icesword> iiolbnl
<ompaul> <icesword> 65456';k;l;;khjiuhgljbl
<ompaul> what was that about?
<nalioth> icesword: this is #ubuntu-ops.  can we help you with something?
<ompaul> the reason other than using xchat on windows you were removed from #ubuntu
<ompaul> icesword, please reply
<ompaul> or leave
<icesword> i say,ompaul,the other guy typed that sort of thing ,dkjkjokj,etc
<ompaul> the other guy?
<icesword> yeah,not me
<ompaul> which other guy
<nalioth> icesword: you should keep "the other guy" off your computer while you are on irc
<ompaul> your irc is tied to your nick 
<icesword> i leave my computer for awhile,then the other one sit here,he does not understand what it is,so he push a lot of trash
<ompaul> your ban therefore is tied to your nick
<icesword> sorry
<icesword> i do not mean it
<nalioth> most modern computers have password pretected screen savers
<icesword> mine is 5 min
<ompaul> you can launch before you leave
<ompaul> and if anyone else is around you should launch before you leave
<icesword> yeah,sir
<icesword> i do love this channel and ubuntu,u even mailed me the ubuntu livecd
<icesword> i will never intended to do so
<ompaul> !guidelines | icesword 
<ubotu> icesword: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<icesword> ompaul, why u give me that
<ompaul> please read that and use it to inform your decision as to why the behaviour of your management of the security of your client was wrong
<icesword> u mean i use admin to use irc
<ompaul> no
<icesword> then?
<ompaul> read it and work out why you were banned because your client was left by you in a vulnerable position
<ompaul> please come back tomorrow and your ban can be lifted
<icesword> yes,sir
<nalioth> wow, ompaul, you got a promotion
<ompaul> hehe
<ubotu> foo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: no idea who rosebuntu is but she keeps saying she's the Korean team leader
 * Seeker` reckons there should be an "anti-lol" policy
<jpatrick> !lol | Seveas 
<ubotu> Seveas: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<jpatrick> gah
<Seeker`> http://cjo20.net/lol.txt
<jpatrick> Seeker`: 403
<Seeker`> try again
<Seeker`> thats the result of /lastlog lol in -uk
<jpatrick> Seeker`: kick 'em
<Seeker`> there was chatting in between
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rosebuntu__ said: ubotu is not good, ubutu is good
<jpatrick> right..
<jpatrick> yo ompaul 
<ompaul> jpatrick, hi
<jussio1> grrr, my ssh is really slow, unusable. Im having to use konversation locally :(
<jpatrick> jussio1: you poor thing
<jussio1> jpatrick: hence there are 2 of me here
<ompaul> jussi01, if ssh is slow do this    ssh -C user@domain it can help a lot 
<ompaul> jussi01, even on local lans
 * ompaul argued with a guy for months until he did it now he forgets who told him (sigh)
<ompaul> ahh well 
 * jpatrick has "Compression on" for all connections
<ompaul> ehh do it anyway ;-)
<jussi01> yeahaa!! thanks ompaul 
<jpatrick> jussi01: man ssh
<elkbuntu> UBOTU! NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!
<elkbuntu> YAY!
 * Seeker` reckons elkbuntu must be on the same server as ubotu. Either that or elkbuntu is psychic.
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, he joined other channels earlier.. he sync's slow
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<ompaul> !hr
<ubotu> za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<ompaul> elkbuntu, getting that altered by them in pm 
<elkbuntu> ok, what does it say currently?
<ompaul> they are all good buddies I was in -hr for a couple of moments
<ompaul> it is very very short
<elkbuntu> true
<ompaul> I asked him to make it a bit more like please and thank you 
<ompaul> though some cultures don't do that stuff like in de englizh that we sperks
<ompaul> it is sing along with ompaul time, now sing with me not against me ;-)     Jag känner en bot Hon heter Anna. Anna heter hon, och hon kan banna banna dig så hårt Hon röjer upp i våran kanal. Jag vill berätta för dig att jag känner en bot.
<ompaul> ohh dash I though t I was in -offtopic
<jpatrick> hehe
<jpatrick> stdin: I was considering that..
<jussi01> stdin: I was aiting for that
<stdin> I was watching him in #kde too
<stdin> so was just waiting
<jpatrick> I'm about to kick tuxmax in #k
<jpatrick> stdin: #k-devel
<stdin> I noticed, but I don't have access in -devel so can't do anything about it there
<jpatrick> yeah, ask Riddell later
<stdin> well, he parted anyway :)
<jpatrick> after, I asked him in his channel
<Pricey> jpatrick, where did he come from?
<jpatrick> Pricey: I was going to wait till he came back.. :(
<jpatrick> Pricey: he had some freak issue with some non-free app so I !repeat | him and dunno what happened since then
<jpatrick> I believe he got kicked from #kde too
<Seeker`> jpatrick: decide on a channel layout?
<jpatrick> Seeker`: it's fine as it is now
<slackl> would i get help for cd/dvd burning issues here?
<LjL> slackl: no, that would be #ubuntu
<LjL> slackl: however, you should change your username
<slackl> yeah just read that thanks 
<slackl> lol why
<LjL> !language | slackl
<ubotu> slackl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !etiquette > slackl    (slackl, see the private message from Ubotu)
<slackl> i used slacware forever ok im out
<LjL> slackl: eh? not *that*
<LjL> slackl: slackl is n=fuck@CPE001839cff767-CM000a7399637f.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com (fuck off)
<LjL> meh
<kbrooks> hi 
<Pricey> Hey kbrooks, how can I help?
<kbrooks> um, ccq in #ubuntu has been criticizing GUIs apparently and relating that to real hackers etc. I wanted to pm him about it, so I asked him, but he refused.
<kbrooks> can you please talk to him?
<kbrooks> ccq just said <ccq> harm: reformat xp partition to ext3 too
<LjL> doing
<kbrooks> as if showing some elitism against xp
<kbrooks> ty ljl
<LjL> Pricey: it's so regular i don't have a single hit of him talking before 8 february :)
<Pricey> Is it just me....
<Pricey> or is it slightly insensitive, to be scanning an article about some school shootings, and to see a set of adverts headed "don't miss..."
<nalioth> Pricey: screen cap it, and add it to the list of "unfortunate ad coincidence"
<nalioth> or at least send it to me
<LjL> which is pretty long already
<Pricey> hmmm can't get title in with screen cap
<Pricey> nalioth, http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/02/15/university.shooting/index.html?iref=mpstoryview knock yourself out
<Pricey> middle left, indented into the article
<jdong> Pricey: huh? there's no ads on that page
<jdong> oh wait
<Pricey> adverts for other articles
 * jdong clicks Adblockplus button
<Pricey> when i first saw it, i thought it was a header for the next paragraph...
<Pricey> hmm abp doesn't hide it for me
<jdong> Pricey: maybe the ad changes
<Pricey> didn't for me
<jdong> I see something for careerbuilder
<nalioth> sorry Pricey you'll have to be a dear and snap it for us
<nalioth> i don't have a computer in the house that'll show an advert
<LjL> pricechild is a deer?
<nalioth> and it's not adblock that does it . . .
<LjL> nalioth: you filter the web that badly?
<nalioth> LjL: my web isn't filtered at all, just adverts
<LjL> err, yeah
<Pricey> http://pricechild.co.uk/Screenshot-4.png
<nalioth> that's not an advert
<Pricey> its an "advert" for more articles
<LjL> [18:06:41] <ccq> lol
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Seveas> ubotu is getting a reboot
<Gary> wooo, ubotu fails
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> I'm upgrading the kernel on its home
<tomaw> To stop him becoming root? ;)
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> no, its home is a dapper box, no vmsplice there
<Amaranth> because everyone knows you can just do !exploitvmsplice and get root on ubotu
<Amaranth> really? i thought vmsplice was 2.6.15 on
<Amaranth> !info linux-image dapper
<Amaranth> oh, right, no ubotu... :P
<ubotu> Package linux-image does not exist in dapper
<Amaranth> err
<jrib> he's lying so we don't find out
<tomaw> hehe
<ompaul> !info linux-image dapper
<ubotu> Package linux-image does not exist in dapper
<ompaul> jrib, ;-)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, recon said: !no, syn is <reply> ACK
<jdong> !info linux-image-2.6.15 dapper
<ubotu> Package linux-image-2.6.15 does not exist in dapper
<jpatrick> ubotu lies
<ubotu> Mostly just statistics, but yeah.
<Madpilot> heh
<jussi01> hehe
<ompaul> hahaha
<ompaul> that is good 
<Seveas> :)
 * ompaul sends Seveas some more cold ham and chicken brown bread sandwiches with mustard of his choice with ice cold guinness 
<Seveas> diggity damn
<Seveas> that's a treat :)
<ompaul> the guinness to be served in a glass and the sandwiches on a plate
<ompaul> just in case anyone was confused :)
<ompaul> Seveas, the reason I am not a coder is obvious, I only see exceptions and trap them after the event, that would be bad
<Gary> and ice cold guinness with mustard sounded so nice
<Seveas> Gary, you truly are weird
<ompaul> Hiya Myrtti 
<Myrtti> hiya
<nalioth> Gary: that does sound good, but i think i can go one better...
<nalioth> Gary: dried mustard + guiness
<Gary> Seveas, almost two years and you finally realise I am a bit weird...
<Seveas> Linux mirage 2.6.24-8-generic #1 SMP Thu Feb 14 20:40:45 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Seveas> new kernel
<Seveas> rebooting sucks :)
<no0tic> Seveas, hardy?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> hardy sucks
<no0tic> :)
<Seveas> but I'm gonna stick with it 'til it improves :)
<no0tic> I installed it few days ago, it broke my audio after an upgrade and reinstalled gutsy :)
<Myrtti> hmmm, I'll have to rethink this return to this many irc-channels
<Myrtti> my attention span isn't as good as it used to be
<theLichKing> hi, i came here yesterday because i was banned from #ubuntu.. some guy gave me a link, told me to read it then come here today.. can i get unbanned now please
<theLichKing> hello?
<kbrooks> theLichKing, please b e patient. a op will be with you soon
<Seveas> kbrooks, or not, depends on how busy they are
<Seveas> it's saturday after all
<kbrooks> Seveas, right.
<Pricey> theLichKing, what link was it?
<Pricey> Seveas, got a few moments?
<theLichKing> Pricey: i don't remember the link but i read through
<Seveas> sure Pricey 
<Pricey> Seveas, I'm using bip... and slowly getting annoyed at how /cs bans don't seem to work, /cs u is sometimes tempermental. I was wondering if you could suggest where to start troubleshooting? For starters, the /whois still happens because I see it in the server tab.
<theLichKing> Pricey: it's about how you should behave and stuff
<Pricey> theLichKing, the guidelines?
<theLichKing> Pricey: yes, exactly
<Seveas> Pricey, no clue
<Pricey> woop woop :)
<Pricey> Its not as though its just slow in #ubuntu, a channel with only 1 ban doesn't work either.
<Pricey> theLichKing, do you remember what you did?
<theLichKing> Pricey: yes, i've been reminded
<Pricey> theLichKing, could you refresh my memory?
<theLichKing> Pricey: shut up dirty ape
<Pricey> theLichKing, so which part of the guidelines does that violate?
<theLichKing> Pricey: the be-nice part
<Pricey> And in turn... why do you believe that part of the guidelines was put in place?
<Pricey> theLichKing, there is no "be nice" part.
<Pricey> !guidelines | theLichKing (go read it again please)
<ubotu> theLichKing (go read it again please): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pricey> always forget the brackets only disappear on >s not |s
<theLichKing> Pricey: probably the "Don't be annoying" part
<Pricey> probably?
<theLichKing> i didn't put those guidelines, i'm just guessing\
<Pricey> theLichKing, go read the guidelines please...
<theLichKing> Pricey: i already did yesterday
<Pricey> I would like to be reasonably sure you have read them.
<theLichKing> Pricey: ok
<Pricey> Just say my name when you're ready to try answering the two questions again.
<Pricey> hmm...
<ompaul> ie5 buffer overflow condition ?
 * ompaul is in evil mood today
<johnficca> i can't get on #ubuntu for some reason today?
<johnficca> it says my router have a bug 
<johnficca> has*
<Seveas> johnficca, have you read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic?
<johnficca> ok I changed the port
<johnficca> it still wont work
<Seveas> LjL, is the selftest there still working?
<johnficca> ok yeah I still can't get on
<johnficca> and I really need to get on right now
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<johnficca> can I just ask my question here?
<Seveas> johnficca, read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic
<Seveas> all of it.
<johnficca> I changed the port
<johnficca> then I did the test me thing
<Seveas> try again
<johnficca> ok
<johnficca> test me
<johnficca> oh
<Seveas> in there.
<johnficca> yeah thanks 
<Seeker`> is  robot > (n=shajil@80-42-148-13.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com) familiar to anyone?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> (well, not to me I mean)
<Seeker`> he keeps on joining -uk, asking the same question and parting again
<Seeker`> well, he has done it a few times over the last week or so
<ompaul> Seeker`, and the question is?
<Seeker`> :~robot : hai could u help me i cannot play on line movi in divx player in ubuntu
<ompaul> answer this: robot wait a while
<ompaul> and see if you get any reaction
<Seeker`> well, I asked what happens when he tries to play movies, and the question was just asked again
<Seeker`> followed by "hai enybody is ther"
<Seeker`> and then he quit
<Pricey> Seveas, weird. If I do /cs u or /cs bans, then load window > ban list, that seems to do the trick.
<Pricey> So I assume bip is returning the bans in a different format to how chanserv.py expects.
<Pricey> *is not returning the bans to the command chanserv.py gives
<Seveas> window -> ban list sends 2 commands (mode +b and mode +e) chanserv.py sends one: mode =bd
<Seveas> I assume that bip can't handle that properly
 * Pricey tries
<Pricey> * #ubuntu :You need to be a channel operator to do that
<Pricey> Woohoo
<Pricey> Seveas, and don't you mean "bd"?
<Pricey> gah you did, and you said so lol
<Seveas> =bd is a bug though, it should do +bd
<Seveas> line 384 in chanserv.py
<Pricey> yup thanks
<Pricey> Weird. /mode +bd works fine, but changing line 384 in chanserv.py to that doesn't work.
<Pricey> unless I'm being silly?
<Pricey> I've tried splitting it up into two, calling +b and +d seperately as that seemed reasonable to me? but that doesn't work either. I guess there's a problem elsewhere too.
<Seveas> in bid somewhere :)
<Seveas> bip*
<Pricey> :/ but all the other commands are being sent to bip fine by chanserv.py, and doing +bd myself pokes chanserv into giving the queued result.
<Pricey> Now I know a way to make it work without sending a local clone in I'm happy, but I could be even happier :P
<Pricey> Also weird, it gives output after +b, but not +d are done manually.
<Pricey> Seveas, just checked the rawlog and "mode #ubuntu-ops +bd" goes through fine, list of bans comes back.
 * Pricey looks to see how it is returned differently to when not on bip.
<Ximal> How might I make a suggestion to ubuntu to persue the ability to make ubuntu more cooperative with ps3's blue tooth capabilities.. be it a commercial purchasable package or a freeware ? 
<Ximal> I mean how might I channel it through officially ?
<jpatrick> !bugs | Ximal 
<Pricey> "bluetooth capabilities"?
<ubotu> Ximal: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jpatrick> Ximal: file a wishlist bug there
<Ximal> thank you very much .. patrick and pricey... thank you both ;) * be well *
<jpatrick> Ximal: likewise
<Ximal> I will take my leave.. you all have a great day ;)
<jpatrick> I do the right thing there?
<Pricey> yeah
<jpatrick> hm, now he's in -ot
<jpatrick> * ^root^ [n=_Shoaibi@mbl-65-180-128.dsl.net.pk] has quit ["init 0"] in #u
<Seeker`> jpatrick: ?
<jpatrick> Seeker`: we had a problem with someone who /notice'd that to the channel once
<Seeker`> "init 0"?
<jpatrick> ya
<jpatrick> shuts down the system
<Seeker`> yeah
<jussi01> stdin: about?
 * jpatrick pokes jussi01 
<jpatrick> jussi01: ah, I think some icons are still missing
<jussi01> jpatrick: yes?
<jpatrick> er, never mind
<jussi01> wha?
<jpatrick> never mind, misread something
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> jpatrick: do you think there is a better way of banning those offtopic/weird question persons/bots? 
<ompaul> jpatrick, I often say things like shutdown -h now when I am quitting
<ompaul> jpatrick, onetime I even said init 7
<ompaul> hhehe
<jpatrick> jussi01: where?
<jpatrick> ompaul: right..
<jussi01> jpatrick: #k
<jussi01> see about 5 mins ago
<jussi01> jpatrick: we had another earlier on - stdin banned it
<jpatrick> jussi01: you should of warned me you were going to use /ambr
<jussi01> jpatrick: I didnt. I used abrn
<jpatrick> jussi01: what did romeo1 do?
<jussi01> jpatrick: [02/17/08 00:01:32] < romeo1> can people call the police on you for giving them silent treatment or ignoring them or doing my own thing? and is it illegal or threatening to suddenly change your forehead to close together? how to not? :D thank you
<jpatrick> jussi01: ah, what the hell
<jpatrick> he did that in #kde too
<jussi01> jpatrick: very similar and same host to jarule2 earlier
<jpatrick> jussi01: yeah, /remove, they should know better
<jussi01> jpatrick: Ok. however, it seemd like ban evasion/a bot to me, hence the ban. perhaps a forward to here would have been better
<jpatrick> trolls
<jussi01> yeah, could be. 
 * jpatrick off to bed
<jpatrick> night
<jussi01> me also, night
<ompaul> someone ask _oz_ to take their convo to pm I 
<ompaul> please
<ompaul> I don't want to do it in case they think I am picking on them
<ompaul> now I look around
<ompaul> kbrooks, can we help you?
<LjL> Seveas: the test should be working yeah
<nickrud>  ompaul ok
<Seveas> LjL, yeah johnficca was lying :)
<ompaul> nickrud, I just actioned that ;-)
<nickrud> ompaul: yup, you hit enter quick :)
<ompaul> nickrud, I need !patience l-)
<nickrud> I really wasn't watching, I'm just waiting for a guy to come back there I was helping. Still sorta at work
<ompaul> nickrud, no worries
<nickrud> wierd, right now being an op seems to take the fun out ;p
<ompaul> guidelines
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-17
<ompaul> kbrooks, can we help you?
<nalioth> i suspect he's AFK
<ompaul>  LjL nalioth, is the list acceptable for values of 
<ompaul> acceptable 
<LjL> parse error on line 0
<Seeker`> !modes
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<ompaul> LjL, are there more kbooks here?
<LjL> no one that i'm not used to seeing here
<ompaul> ok
<Amaranth> !info openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us
<ubotu> Package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us does not exist in gutsy
<Amaranth> !info openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us hardy
<ubotu> openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us (source: hyphen): US Enlish hyphenation patterns for OpenOffice.org. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-5 (hardy), package size 31 kB, installed size 124 kB
<no0tic> /mode +b *!*@host83-220-dynamic.2-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it!#ubuntu-it-ops
<no0tic> what's wrong in that?
<jdong> I swear that was totally consensual and benign, no matter how dodgy it looked
<no0tic> jdong, BaconBits 
<no0tic> jdong, on #ubuntu
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (BaconBits)
<jdong> no0tic: I've got no powers
<no0tic> ah, sorry
<jdong> 'sall right :)
<nickrud> elkbuntu: what's the difference between what I did, and you did?
<no0tic> nickrud, you didn't kick him out, she did
<elkbuntu> nickrud, you didnt remove him from the channel
<elkbuntu> nickrud, the trolls get joy from seeing people lol at them
<elkbuntu> they dont deserve it
<nickrud> elkbuntu: ah, kick ban then next time?
<elkbuntu> nickrud, please
<nickrud> elkbuntu: learning mode. Thanks
<elkbuntu> no prob
<no0tic> nickrud, with a ban he simply can't talk to the channel
<nickrud> no0tic: ah. Somehow I existed on irc for years without learning the differences. 
<no0tic> nickrud, or rejoin it if removed/kicked, obviously
<nickrud> no0tic: /remove I understood, but assumed ban included removal.
<no0tic> well, I can go to bed now, have a good... day/night 
<ompaul> mc44, what is your local temp today?
<ompaul> woops wrong channel
<elkbuntu> pretty sure tants39 = solidnail et al
<tonyyarusso> I don't know that name - summary?
<elkbuntu> random useless stupid questions constantly
<tonyyarusso> Same ISP, nonsense ident.  Prolly.
<elkbuntu> they've been plaguing the debian channels lately... different nick each time, same pointless style of drivel
<tonyyarusso> How odd.  Seems like an unrewarding way of trolling.
 * tonyyarusso gulps
<tonyyarusso> First user registration from a Sun Microsystems employee on this web site I'm doing.  eep!
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: lastest from #ubuntu-es http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56338/
<tonyyarusso> jpatrick: thankfully enough, that's a support channel, so it's easy to build the case for getting rid of them.
<tonyyarusso> (We had the same line in -offtopic)
<jpatrick> tonyyarusso: he was also in #kubuntu twice
<jussi01> is this the same guy as romeo1 and jarule2 ?
<jpatrick> jussi01: yep, seems so
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, he's totally a network troll. if you see something matching him (nonsensical questions, dictionary word ident) you have permission to kb at will
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: yes, I've warned the -es guys
<jpatrick> ** knowbot [n=thomas@53515E61.cable.casema.nl] has joined #kubuntu
<jpatrick> not a bot
<elkbuntu> tell him he needs a better nick, or he'll get confused for one alot
<jpatrick> "tanx for teh tip"
 * elkbuntu chuckles at the guys in +1
<Seveas> I kicked ethan961 to ##fix_your_connection
<Administrator> hello
<stdin> goodbye
 * tonyyarusso watches impending lawsuit from the Beatles approaching
<elkbuntu> hmm?
<Myrtti> thoh
<jpatrick> hi Myrtti!
<Toma-> Seveas? it goes 1, 2 then 3. Plz note the number 2
<Seveas> Toma-, auopi had the 2
<Toma-> Oh, thanks for including someone elses actions for my own
<elkbuntu> Toma-, if we had to give every person in a multi-participant conversation 3 strikes each, we'd need to be paid to run these channels
<elkbuntu> if you're offering however, by all means
<Toma-> is that an offer to be come an op? :)
<Toma-> becuase bth, alot of stuff gets thrown at me that against the guidliens and the ops tend to let it fly
<Seveas> no, the opposite
<elkbuntu> Toma-, no, it's an offer for you to give us money
<Toma-> haha
<Toma-> id pay for a fairer system, sure.
<elkbuntu> Toma-, there's a few dozen ops to pay. when do we start?
<elkbuntu> mind you, i'd be giving up a $42k/yr salary to do it, and i'm sure seveas is on a much higher pay rate than i am
<Toma-> well let me get a list of the people that op by double standards and then we'll see how many people ill pay
<Seveas> elkbuntu, dunno, what's an AU$ in € these days?
<elkbuntu> Toma-, the only double standard is the inability to monitor the channels at every minute in every day
<elkbuntu> Seveas, 1.7euro to the aussie dollar
<Toma-> oh yeh?
<Toma-> let me dig up some logs where someone was calling me the c word in offtopic
<Seveas> elkbuntu, yeah, i'm a bit higher up then, not much though
<jussi01> Myrtti: hello!! :D
<jpatrick> Toma-: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc/+members
<stdin> Toma-: and your logs show an active op ignoring it?
<Toma-> sure do.
<stdin> then you really should post those logs
<elkbuntu> Toma-, i believe it happened, no need for logs. i also know however that an op can be in a completely different place in a space of 2 minutes, and not have the time to read the past 10 lines of scrollback just to make sure everyone behaved while they were gone
<Toma-> yeh im over it.
<elkbuntu> figured he wouldnt have a comeback for that
<stdin> I would have guessed that the op was there 5-10 mins before/after it happened and that constitutes them ignoring it to him
<elkbuntu> stdin, i'll guarantee it. i dont think these kids know how much work it is running a namespace
<jpatrick> kids?
<stdin> I don't think they get the meaning of "volunteer" either
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, toma is early 20s
<elkbuntu> stdin, no, of course they dont
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: I'm a late younger than that
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, who said you were included with 'kids' anyway?
<jpatrick> :)
<elkbuntu> we know *you* "get it"
<elkbuntu> you're one of the 'stupid sucker' group
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic (feelingbetter - he's back!!!)
<Seveas> hmm? feelingbetter is in #u-offtopic as well
<Seveas> to be deleted?
<jpatrick> Seveas: he's that network troll
<jpatrick> say hostname
<jpatrick> see*
<elkbuntu> yeah, that's him
<jpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56338/
<Seveas> not really trolling in #ubuntu-offtopic yet but I'm keeping an eye on him
<elkbuntu> Seveas, people have been whinging about him in #freenode for days, and i think i saw someone say he's a kline evader... but staff havent managed to do anything about him
<jpatrick> Seveas: see #k-ot
<jpatrick> "06:37 < feelingbetter> jpatrick fucking snitch"
<elkbuntu> Seveas, trust us, he's a troll. just says nonsensical bull over
<Seveas> jpatrick, I'm not in there :)
<jpatrick> seems Tm_T is the only op
<elkbuntu> Seveas, i believe i banned the troll from offtopic a few days ago, actally
<Seveas> <feelingbetter> achilles hmm wouldn't people from here stalk me if i move?
<Seveas> <Seveas> feelingbetter, only if they behave like ban-avoiding IRC trolls
<Seveas> just letting him know we're not stupid ;)
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: kicked from #k-ot
<Seveas> mc44 kicked him out of #u-ot
<elkbuntu> Seveas, did i mention that Toma- is in my loco... i'm now getting the third degree on how he played a minor part in the discussion yet is at the fullest punishment
<Seveas> he was the one not stopping after being warned
<elkbuntu> he thought he was asking what he'd done wrong
<ompaul> feeling better is not I take it
 * Seveas juggles ompauls words into an order that makes sense
<Seveas> nope, no such order found
<ompaul> Seveas, feelingbetter is not feeling better atm if venting a silly spleen was the thinking it had
<ompaul> Seveas, i.e. the banned party
<Seveas> ah!
<Seveas> sense found
<Seveas> I thought you were practicing your yoda skills and failed :)
<ompaul> Seveas, this is not the practice you are looking for!
 * ompaul likes that one!
<jussi01> stdin: is that not the same host as the bot we had hanging in here for ages?
<stdin> jussi01: that was the same host as feelingbetter
<jpatrick> 1 new message in away log feelingbetter(n=block@CPE00012e15cab6-CM00194757ed42.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com)] you are just evil
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #ubuntu (marshall)
<jpatrick> he's back AGAIN
<ompaul> jpatrick, who is?
<jpatrick> ompaul: troll, see above
<ompaul> noted - lets watch shall we
<stdin> it's a different host this time CPE0016d3248d68-CM000f9f57a01c
<jpatrick> stdin: reset router?
<stdin> and they only in #ubuntu
<jpatrick> hmm
<jpatrick> ok, false alarm
<jpatrick> but you never know
<jpatrick> tjanssen [n=tjanssen@CPE001c10c04247-CM00159a4026c4.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com joined #k
<jpatrick> :)
<jpatrick> hi Gary
<Myrtti> and suddenly I feel way too old to IRC
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti: That makes two of us
<Myrtti> and way too old actually for anything
<Myrtti> I'm making coffee and I just realized I poured the milk away
<Jack_Sparrow> That is not old, just not awake... Old is putting the coffee pot back into the fridge
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (vimalv)
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: no, that's still not being awake
<LjL> i was putting the milk box into the microwave and the cup into the fridge
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning.  That last update took out all video of all types...mpg, flash all of them, nothing I tried brought them back..
<Jack_Sparrow> Ended up restoring from backup
<Myrtti> so I guess I'm either going to dress up finally and get some milk or drink my coffee black
<Myrtti> either feels like a bad idea
<Jack_Sparrow> Got any ice cream in the fridge?  How about packets of hot cocoa...
<LjL> Myrtti: well, just remember that it's clothes onto yourself and coffee on the fire
<LjL> not clothes on fire and pour coffee on yourself
<Myrtti> no ice cream...
<jpatrick> #u-ot something
<jpatrick> someone*
<gouki> Hi
<gouki> What's up?
<LjL> i ask you... and "foo", if he wants to turn up
<gouki> I don't see how a /query is up for discussion on #ubuntu-ops
<foo> LjL: Yes?
<LjL> foo: what's the deal with you and gouki?
<LjL> Kinder_Surprise, Bomfunk: i didn't ask for spectator
<LjL> s
<Kinder_Surprise> Предложи тему для разговора.
<LjL> !ru | Kinder_Surprise
<ubotu> Kinder_Surprise: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Kinder_Surprise> так точно
<Kinder_Surprise> врешь
<jpatrick> LjL: it's a bot
<jpatrick> gouki: http://planet.ubuntu-uk.org/rss20.xml
<foo> LjL: Do a /lastlog gouki in #ubuntu and you'll see the few lines of discussion. What I pasted was what he sent me in PM
<LjL> jpatrick: which?
<gouki> Thank jpatrick; popey gave it to me
<jpatrick> LjL: Kinder_Surprise [n=BoomBot@unaffiliated/Bomfunk/bot/kindersurprise
<LjL> Bomfunk?
<jpatrick> Bomfunk: hi
<LjL> gouki, seveas seemed to agree that you were offtopic. don't think think that foo telling you the same didn't deserve such a harsh response?
<Bomfunk> hi.
<LjL> hi, can we help you?
<Bomfunk> hm, no
<gouki> LjL: Seveas told and we talked on PM. Now, if an OP tells me something about channel rules, VERY WELL. What I don't want, is some random guy telling me to leave.
<foo> LjL: thanks.
<LjL> Bomfunk: why did you join your bot here...?
<Bomfunk> mistake
<LjL> gouki: he didn't tell you to leave as far as i can see... just to take your request elsewhere.
<LjL> and all users are entitled to request that channel rules are respected
<LjL> that's not the operators' prerogative
<gouki> Very well. And how come a private conversation ends up for discussion on -ops?
<LjL> gouki: because it was pasted in #ubuntu
<LjL> which, foo, is not the correct thing to do, by the way
<popey> 15:21:45 < gouki> LjL: Seveas told and we talked on PM. Now, if an OP tells me something about channel rules, VERY WELL. What I don't want, is some random guy telling me to leave.
<popey> i thought we were all equal on freenode :)
<foo> LjL: Apologies, I wasn't aware of this channel. Now I know, won't happen again
<gouki> LjL: So if someone comes to me and trash talks me ... As long as he posts A PRIVATE CONVERSATION on a ubuntu- public channel, it will end up for discussion?
<popey> meaning: if someone tells you you broke the rules, it doesn't matter whether they are OP, random guy or whatever, if they are right and you
<popey> ..are wrong, that's what matters
<gouki> s/he/me
<gouki> But very well. I believe I understood the message.
<gouki> Sorry to you, foo, for the harsh talk.
<gouki> Sorry to LjL for the trouble.
<LjL> there is a fine line between what concerns us and what doesn't. a private conversation usually doesn't concern us. foo, in my opinion, you should have settled your disagreements in private with gouki, not involve channels. and gouki, PM or not, i thought better of you thank answering someone in such a mood, to be very blunt, and then stating here that you'd accept that from an op but be abusive to someone else
<foo> gouki: No worries
<gouki> Very well LjL; Everyone has their days, and it's hard for me to believe you're smiley and happy all of them.
<gouki> But that CAN'T be an excuse 
<gouki> So, like I said, sorry LjL for the trouble
<gouki> And ONCE AGAIN, sorry for the harsh talk foo. Take care mate.
 * foo tips hat, np
<LjL> gouki: no, i definitely have my bad days. i'm glad you understand your reactions may be due to being on a bad day
<LjL> thank you both for being civil now.
<gouki> No problem. Thank you for sorting things out.
<gouki> Seveas, LjL and foo, take care.
<Pricey> Looks like you've been having a fun time.
<foo> LjL: Thanks for sorting that. I've been an op for #mandrake/#mandriva back in the day and I must say, we didn't have this kind of organization. Good stuff
<LjL> foo: it can be a burden :)
<foo> LjL: Hah, I can only imagine :)
<foo> #ubuntu is huge... it needs this kind of structure
<jpatrick> and not just #ubuntu gets the works
<foo> ah, I see
<jpatrick> #kubuntu, and mostly internation channels in #ubuntu-irc
<foo> ah, I see
<LjL> foo, i need to point you to the channel topic
<foo> LjL: Not a problem, catch you later :) Thanks again -
<Skuz> Hey guys i'm not sure why, but i got redirected here when i tried to join ubuntu. possibly previous owner of this host was an op?
<Parabola> hmm
<jpatrick> "previous owner of this host was an op"
<jpatrick> hi Parabola, how can we help?
<Parabola> fuck if i know
<Parabola> i still cant join ubuntu
<jpatrick> !ohmy | Parabola 
<ubotu> Parabola: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Parabola> ....
<Parabola> anyway
<Parabola> is there a particular reason why i would be getting redirected to here?
<Parabola> is +l set on the main chan or somthing?
<stdin> your ident contains a "bad word" (take off the "Pu")
<Parabola> pu is a badword?
<jpatrick> Parabola: after it
<Parabola> oh
<Parabola> jesus you guys are worse than disney.
<Parabola> it says pushit
<Parabola> not pu shit
<Parabola> alright, well thanks for your help
<jpatrick> Parabola [n=Pushit@cpe-75-185-51-21.columbus.res.rr.com
<Parabola> yeah i see why not
<Parabola> now*
<Parabola> its a TOOL reference. but yeah ill just stay out o fthe chan
<jpatrick> change it and come back
<Parabola> thanks buddy
<jpatrick>  romeo1
<jpatrick> stdin: he's back
<jpatrick> #kde folks warned
<Seveas> How evil would it be to remove all editing functions from ubotu and instead require people to use the webinterface for that?
<ompaul> Seveas, it would be better than we are atm with our errorz
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (Neko_Guy)
<jdong> Seveas: as long as it's not on Launchpad.....
<Seveas> jdong, :)
<jpatrick> jdong: we must put it on alioth
<jdong> jpatrick: or make people file factoid requests via the sourceforge bug tracker
<jdong> ha that was soooo mean :D
<Seveas> !jdong
<ubotu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<Seveas> appropriate.
<jdong> :)
<Seveas> moo
<kbrooks> I don't clearly see a statement in the topic that #ubuntu is publicly logged at irseek. Please add it.
<mc44> eh, it's publically logged already anyway, what difference does it make
<kbrooks> mc44, I feel it makes a difference.
<stdin> in what way?
<ompaul> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<ompaul> one place 100 places
<kbrooks> Alllllll right then...
<kbrooks> Thank you, bye.
<ompaul> strange boy
<tonyyarusso> If you get upset about channels being logged, you probably shouldn't use IRC...
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, I added a couple of lines to the wiki section IRC
<ompaul> just for the paranoid
<Seeker`> ompaul: "And yes, they are watching you!"?
<ompaul> Seeker`, almost
<ompaul> Please be aware that when you are on IRC you may be being logged by bots other than these, sometimes without permission of channel operators. Please keep in mind that you are in a public place and even if it is not said explicitly others may be logging their conversations which include yours.
<jdong> may be being....
<ompaul> Seeker`,  in my terms that equates to "They are watching you, and you don't know who they are"
<ompaul> jdong, thanks
<jdong> am I the only one who feels such is nearly common sense and expected?
<mc44> jdong: yes, you are the sole voice of reason in a crazy world :(
<Myrtti> watch out for the echelon folks
<jdong> haha that would be a sure sign of the apocalypse.
<Myrtti> trust no one
<Seeker`> Hi Echelon!
<ompaul> jdong, don't say the A word
 * Seeker` wonders if they read this
<ompaul> Seeker`, who cares
<ompaul> Why so sad?
<Myrtti> nuclear bomb biological weapons united states aeroplane smallpox
<Seeker`> it doesn't bother me, it would just be interesting to know just how much they do read
<ompaul> Seeker`, from a stats perspective way more than is useful
 * ompaul rofls
<ompaul> Myrtti, na, the trigger word is "Shazbad, Nano!"
<ompaul> dang now look what I gone and done
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: You should add the string "how to make" for better effect.
<Myrtti> al qaeda to add some spice
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, you did
<Myrtti> maoists
<ompaul> Myrtti, na that is not spice, the red hot chilli peppers are :)
<ompaul> Myrtti, again not red
<Myrtti> North Korea!
<Myrtti> Kim Jong-Il!
<no0tic> Iran
<Myrtti> ding ding ding
<ompaul> and a packet of crisps please love
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> two pints of larger 
<Myrtti> beer too, dear?
<ompaul> and a packet of crisps please love
<Myrtti> sure puppet
<ompaul> I am the puppet of RMS or maybe not
<Myrtti> we've got shephards pie today if you don't like your crisps
<ompaul> Myrtti, lovely, I'll have some of that too, with red sauce, pepper, and salt.
<ompaul> Myrtti, yeah and can I have two pints of larger  and a packet of crisps please love
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> stupid song I can't get it out of my head now
<Myrtti> I just can't stop watching Imogen Heap's Hide and Seek in youtube
<Myrtti> it's getting eerie
<ompaul> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxI_ouC8ldI
<ompaul> that will cure you
<jpatrick> from #u-devel: Pronny_ [n=Pronny@videos.pornbox.fr] has quit [SendQ exceeded]
<jpatrick> nalioth: message for you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56361/
<nalioth> jpatrick: i've already actioned that (have you looked?)
 * nalioth sees most everything that has his nick on it
<jpatrick> ah, thanks
<Pricey> I've just declined "fdd"s application to ubuntu-irc.
<Pricey> crap... pressed approve
 * nalioth sends Pricey to his room without supper for generating excess spam
<Pricey> That's the third time I've done that.
<Pricey> Sorry nalioth.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-09
<Myrtti> right
<Seeker`> left
<Myrtti> piccies tagged and renamed, ankle rewrapped
<Seeker`> piccies?
<Myrtti> chatted with Duncan
<Myrtti> Seeker`: http://flickr.com/search/?q=fosdem&w=78835633%40N00 or so
<Seeker`> cool
<Myrtti> or perhaps http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/archives/date-posted/2009/02/ is better
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> I'm off.
<Seeker`> nn
<Myrtti> tata kids.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rgotten said: your answer is more confusing, i am trying to decide which way to go between ebox and webmin to manage a ubun tu server, the open chat room goes very fast and is hard to follow, i simple ask a question and isntead of getting some hint, direction or idea, get this type of answer, freedoms also includes helping each other
<ubottu> In ubottu, rgotten said: english is not my primary language, what is a but
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, austin_ said: ubottu: so, is my make older or newer?
<Flannel> Anyone alive with -ot?
<Flannel> GuruDrew could use a kick
<tritium> Flannel: say the word
<vVvHACKERvVv> blah
<seam0nster1> *gets popcorn*
<weternal> seam0nster1 me too
<tritium> seam0nster1: please see the /topic
<vVvHACKERvVv> listen people
<Flannel> weternal: This isn't a place for spectators.  Please leave.
<vVvHACKERvVv> stop nagging everyone
<vVvHACKERvVv> thats all
<seam0nster1> yeah sorry about that, you carry on doing what you like doing, i will shut up
<vVvHACKERvVv> people just wnat to talk without you throwing rules in their face all the time
<Flannel> vVvHACKERvVv: The rules are in place to make #ubuntu usable.  Without them, it wouldn't be useful to anyone.  We have places to chat, #ubuntu is not that place.
<tritium> seam0nster1, weternal: is there something you need?
<weternal> nope
<vVvHACKERvVv> Flannel: that is not why you are posting them
<vVvHACKERvVv> you are because you dislike me 
<seam0nster1> you entered a room name in the man chat
<seam0nster1> main
<seam0nster1> people will join
<seam0nster1> lr2 pm
<Flannel> seam0nster1: Please don't force us to remove you from this room.
<tritium> ryanprior: and you?
<ryanprior> I wanted to ask something, I can wait until you guys are done.
<vVvHACKERvVv> man 
<vVvHACKERvVv> unreal
<seam0nster1> yeah, i have a `uestion
<vVvHACKERvVv> this is like children with big sticks
<seam0nster1> for the ops
<Flannel> vVvHACKERvVv: Again, those rules are the same for everyone.  Not just you.
<Flannel> seam0nster1: How can we help you?
<seam0nster1> why so serious ?
<vVvHACKERvVv> Flannel: you really need to understand the reality of society
<tritium> Life is serious.  I don't have time for nonsense.
<vVvHACKERvVv> nonsense is censoring people becuase you dont like them
<tritium> seam0nster1: please leave
<Flannel> vVvHACKERvVv: This isn't a philosphical discussion.  #ubuntu as rules, we expect you to follow them.  They're publically posted, and you were warned a few times.
<seam0nster1> lol k
<seam0nster1> just lighten up guise srsly
<vVvHACKERvVv> Flannel: you ar enot god
<vVvHACKERvVv> the sooner you realize this the better
<Flannel> vVvHACKERvVv: If you can't follow them, we ask you take leave of #ubuntu
<vVvHACKERvVv> I do follow them
<vVvHACKERvVv> I dont follow you
<vVvHACKERvVv> and you hate it
<Flannel> vVvHACKERvVv: I could care less if you 'follow me', as long as you obey the rules of the channel.
<tritium> ryanprior: what's up?
<Flannel> If I'm clarifying a rule for you, I expect you to listen to that portion of what I'm saying.
<vVvHACKERvVv> Man you ar elost
<ryanprior> tritium: In what ways, if any, do the Ubuntu code of conduct and the IRC guidelines intersect?
<Flannel> but regarding the rest of what I say, I could care less.
<vVvHACKERvVv> People are here because it makes them feel more freedom, freedom from microsoft
<vVvHACKERvVv> and you go right ahead and do the same thing with your nonsense
<vVvHACKERvVv> attempt to censor and take that away
<Flannel> ryanprior: Theoretically, the Code of Conduct + Common Sense encompasses everything in the IRC guidelines.
<vVvHACKERvVv> you are the primary reason why chats fail
<tritium> vVvHACKERvVv: give it a rest
<Flannel> ryanprior: but, its safer to spell things out, since some people aren't familiar with IRCs etiquette, etc.
<vVvHACKERvVv> dont invite me in here and tell me to give it a rest
<tritium> vVvHACKERvVv: I didn't
<tritium> I only did the latter
<vVvHACKERvVv> Flannel did
<tritium> No, he did the former
<Flannel> vVvHACKERvVv: We invited you here so that we can talk to you without putting this in #ubuntu
<ryanprior> Flannel: Relatedly, if something is approved as an Ubottu factoid, does that make it law, or are many of those just suggestions?
<Flannel> ryanprior: Are you familiar with roberts rules?
<tritium> ryanprior: depends on if it's conduct related, or suggestions for installing apps, etc.
<ryanprior> Flannel: I'm not familiar with them by that name. Should I paste that into Google?
<Flannel> ryanprior: Nah.
<ryanprior> tritium: I mean the conduct-related ones specifically.
<tritium> ryanprior: do you have one in particular that is in question?
<ryanprior> tritium: My big one is !enter, which people abuse pretty frequently. I don't want to be mean to anybody, and I know it's common in IM, but it bugs me in a big way when people do it in IRC.
<Flannel> ryanprior: The code of conduct + IRC guideines are rules, and the factoids are generally an application of those rules.  (regarding Roberts Rules:) CoC could be seen as a Constitution, with the IRCguidelines as Bylaws, and factoids as standing rules.  At least, that's how... I'd do it, if I absolutely had to make such an analogy.  Obviously in real life, its not that cut and dry
<ryanprior> Furthermore, it goes along with the general principals of good communication in the Ubuntu COC, etc.
<tritium> ryanprior: me too
<Flannel> ryanprior: that's a rule, etc.  The factoids generally spell out good etiquette, because people are unfamiliar with IRC, etc.
<Flannel> ryanprior: It doesn't make sense to put that in the IRC guidelines as itself, because there's a few parts of the IRCG that cover it (Don't flood, don't be annoying, etc)
<tritium> What is it with people tonight?
<Flannel> tritium: full moon
<tritium> I guess.
<ryanprior> I can't help my gut feeling that people need it spelled out a little more explicitly, though. I'd put it in the topic. =P
<tritium> ryanprior: that's a good suggestions, actually
<Flannel> er.  If anyone read the topics, they'd get to it eventually.
<Flannel> Hmm
<Flannel> They used to... where is guidelines in it right now?
<Flannel> It used to be in the topic!
<ryanprior>  IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC
<ryanprior> It's in there.
<ryanprior> But not directly linked.
<Flannel> Ah ha
<ryanprior> And here we are, using enter as punctuation. =D  It's so darn easy.
<Flannel> ryanprior: It's habit for a lot of people.  It takes a lot of people a lot of time to not hit enter at every period, since that's what they've done with IM for so long.
<Flannel> Well, except they don't even use punctuation in instant messaging.
<ryanprior> Well, thanks for the info, and +1 usability points to y'all for putting a direct link to the IRC guielines, or COC, or note about "enter" in the topic.
<Flannel> Yay ban evasion!
<Flannel> I don't think adding guidelines to the topic is a bad idea
<Flannel> I just don't know if it ought to be at the end or the middle, with install at the end:
<Flannel> Official Ubuntu Support Channel Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Channel Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> Sigh.
<Flannel> Anyone have better suggestions than whack a mole?
<Flannel> tritium: seamonster is back too.
<tritium> Flannel: sorry, stepped away to do laundry
<Flannel> No worries
<tritium> Flannel: under a new nick?
<Flannel> tritium: 20:41 -!- seam0nster1 [n=an0nym0u@212.183.134.130] has joined #ubuntu
<Flannel> Isn't that the same guy?
<tritium> yes
<seam0nster1> hay
<Flannel> Hi seam0nster1
<seam0nster1> sup ?
<Flannel> seam0nster1: you know ban evasion isn't the best thing to do.
<seam0nster1> it's either that or recive no futher help
<seam0nster1> i need this room, as im new to ubuntu
<Flannel> seam0nster1: Alright, I'll put it another way:  ban evasion only lengthens your ban
<tritium> seam0nster1: if you need help, I will allow you back in.
<seam0nster1> but.. i will just evade again..
<Flannel> seam0nster1: I strongly suggest you part #ubuntu right now, and then come here to discuss your ban
<tritium> Please, however, don't spam the channel with smart-aleck remarks.
<tritium> You'll evade again?  Not what I was looking for...
<seam0nster1> wait
<seam0nster1> inb4 b&
<tritium> Especialyl after I offer to allow you to stay.
<tritium> Especially*
<seam0nster1> whats the point, we don't see eye to eye, i will stfu in future
<Flannel> yeah.  That's... not really the right way to go looking at this.  This isn't a forum of idiots
<seam0nster1> i know, and i DO need help
<seam0nster1> but i just got sucked into the thing
<seam0nster1> i have a problem with authority
<Flannel> seam0nster1: Do you understand why you were banned?
<tritium> seam0nster1: you seem to be good at heart.
<seam0nster1> i am, and yes i do
<seam0nster1> ^_^
<tritium> It just doens't help to be egging on trolls, spamming the channel with unnecessary offtopic comments.
<seam0nster1> alright, i understand that.. i just can't help myself sometimes
<Flannel> Because it just makes the channel unusable for those who actually need help (such as yourself)
<tritium> seam0nster1: I'd like to give you the chance to get the support/help you need
<seam0nster1> it was kinda lulzy
<seam0nster1> thnx
<tritium> Please don't make me regret it, ok?
<seam0nster1> okay.
<tritium> Thanks.  I appreciate it.
<tritium> Please re-join #ubuntu.
<tritium> I will remove the previous ban.
<tritium> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tritium> @btlogin
<seam0nster1> yea me too, would of sucked if i was perma b&
<seam0nster1> thnx
<tritium> You're most welcome.
<seam0nster1> should i leave here ?
<Flannel> seam0nster1: Please do, yes.  Thanks again.
<seam0nster1> :)
<Flannel> Whoever codes floodbots : Make them comment regarding automated mibbit bans in the BT
<Flannel> since many of those aren't necessary as bans (and need to be cleaned out after a few months, etc), and it'd make it easier if they had something to search on.
<tritium> Flannel: how was your LoCo meeting?  And, was scale this weekend?  How did that go?
<Flannel> tritium: It's in two weeks.  Same weekend as GBJ (and we're actually participating all weekend!)
<tritium> Flannel: oh, ok.
<Flannel> In addition to our booth, we're going to be running a room with bug jamming going on, with two presentations, one on how to bug jam, and the other on how to do bugwork itself (what normally happens at a bug jam).  We figure some of the people would find the former much more useful, given the audience.
<tritium> GBJ = Global Bug Jam?
<Flannel> Yeah
<tritium> Sweet.
<tritium> Sounds like something I would like to attend.
<Flannel> We're not exactly a large team.  I'm pleasantly surprised at how its turning out.  Since when we heard GBJ was that weekend, we figured we'd just write it off.  And then Jorge volunteered us, heh.  But it should all be good.
<tritium> :)
<tritium> Jorge the Gnome developer?
<Flannel> Mr Castro, one of the key evangelists of the GBJ (the others being mumbach and jono)
<tritium> Ah, yes.
<tritium> Bed time.  Have a good night, Flannel.
<Flannel> night tritium
<Myrtti> good morning
<jussi01> no, no, its not a good morning. grrrrrrr
<Nafallo> morning
<Myrtti> jussi01: my ankle doesn't feel *that* bad, so it's fairly good one
<Myrtti> I managed to walk to the bathroom without too much cussing
<jussi01> :)
<Tm_T> hrrr
<elky> Myrtti, whaddidyado?
<Myrtti> I just fell on my face in Brussels, didn't look where I was going
<Myrtti> my right knee is all scabby and my left ankle swollen
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3263950771/
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: last I checked LjL was behind the floodbots.
 * elky cuddles Myrtti's owies better
<prince_jammys> banisterfiend in #ubuntu, being an ass, sexually propositioning women
<prince_jammys> adios.
<ikonia> panarchy in #ubuntu offtopic
<ikonia> @bansearch panarchy
<ubottu> Match: *!*@220-244-120-169.static.tpgi.com.au by ikonia in #ubuntu on Jan 17 2009 13:46:31 (ID: 9155)
<ubottu> Match: panarchy!*@* by ikonia in #ubuntu on Jan 18 2009 17:19:51 (ID: 9212)
<bazhang> gordon just does not get it
<topyli> looks like his mind is all made up
<bazhang> I was talking about the legal authorities, not people's parents.
<topyli> i don't think he cares, the point is to prove elky wrong. that's the whole mission, the discussion itself is rather moot
<Myrtti> gordonjcp is an old regular user, been gone for quite a while on other channels and complained there about our rules etc...
<bazhang> yep
<Myrtti> I don't know what has brought him back
<elky> he's peeved because i have something to back up what i say. 
<elky> Myrtti, step inside that certain Other Channel for a bit. you'll understand all too quickly
<Myrtti> elky: you mean That Other Channel? I've not been there, I've been #elsewhere and seen him complain there
<Myrtti> I've not been #elsewhere since September myself
<Myrtti> but I need to get my laptop packed and go to a meeting at the clients
<elky> much hugs. dont break or bruise any new parts
<Myrtti> I'll try not to. The roads are slippery :-/
<Tm_T> hugs, kids
<bazhang>  [kewlsaltyfries] (n=hamburge@59.183.57.130): FAIL TROLL TROLL TROL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL TROLL <-- wonder who that could be
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: that failvid is _so_ wrong...
<Myrtti> OMG I AM SO TIRED
<Myrtti> I'm borderlining hysteria
<Pici> :(
<Myrtti> opinions about the offtopic blabber at #u?
<Myrtti> ok, I can't babysit #ubuntu now
<Myrtti> am too tired
<Pici> I'll try to keep an eye on it, but I need to run to a meeting in 15 minutes -_-
 * Pici sighs
<topyli> maybe i'll just remove it before the younglings get too excited
<topyli> our youngsters, that is
<Pici> I was concidering muting mikem for feeding earlier.
<topyli> oh i don't even know what to do with him
<topyli> he's so paranoid i'm beginning to be afraid it's specifically me that's haunting him
<Pici> Gotta run to another -_- meeting. 
<ubottu> In ubottu, zash said: scares me is BOO!
<jpds> OK; who fell asleep on the power button?
 * Seeker` points to jussi01!!
<stefg> someone watch Oni in #ubuntu please... he's asking for a kickban
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<nickrud_> new high in generic questions:  "I can't use this OS"
<Seeker`> nickrud_: I'll think you'll find that isn't a question
<nickrud_> was in response to what !ask
<nickrud_> that's one reason it ranks so very highly ;)
<nickrud_> I wish stefg was right; just by longevity I'd have probably a few tens of thousand dollar bills
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu ^hashbang% being a bit noisey with random chatter, has an attitude in pm
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu ^hashbang^ being a bit noisey with random chatter, has an attitude in pm
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> I already mentioned his chatter earlier to him
<ikonia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/116215/
<ikonia> quite frustrating
<ikonia> reply to everything "chill out"
<ikonia> in channel and in pm
<ikonia> also could I remind everyone who's active to cast a glance over these old / uncommented bans in BT I'm planning to clear them out unless people recognise any and say "stop", they are all old and a lot dynamic ranges
<ikonia> http://alesi.projecthugo.co.uk/banlist.txt
<nickrud_> ikonia, I have none that I haven't dealt with
<Myrtti> two first, don't take off
<Myrtti> *!*@martha.stuart.is.gonna.innovateyour.com either
<ikonia> Myrtti: removing from the list
<ikonia> thank you
<nickrud_> now that sounds like an interesting person
<Myrtti> how do I get the feeling that minicity*!*@* might be good to keep on the list as well
<Myrtti> didn't we have those minicity spammers sometime in the past
<ikonia> Myrtti: any doubt - I'll leave it alone
<Myrtti> I somehow also get the idea smallfoot is a repeated offender
<nickrud_> interesting that bullgard4 is on a ban list; I see him regularly.
<ikonia> some of them are known problems, but I checked a lot with chanserv and some haven't been active for 6 months
<ikonia> nickrud_: he's been banned in ubuntu and OT a few times
<ikonia> nickrud_: nothing major, he just can't grasp ubuntu is not "linux" support
<ikonia> he seems to have gotten a lot better
<nickrud_> strange. he's odd, true. I would hesitate to diagnose by net, but I've dealt with him for years and never saw bad behavior
<ikonia> nickrud_: it's not bad behaviour
<ikonia> nickrud_: he just thinks #ubuntu is "linux" 
<ikonia> nickrud_: eg: the header blah blah, is built into X, why does X use this header
<ikonia> nickrud_: or why does the kernel contain blah, I don't see a need for it
<ikonia> but normally a lot of questions of that nature
<ikonia> his behaviour is certainly not bad, just on occasion can be distruptive
<nickrud_> I guess I started with him when things weren't quite so busy and the channel tightened up. Sorta like the frog in the water on the stove
<ikonia> nickrud_: he's really gotten on top of it, I think he just gets frustrated when ##linux doesn't answer quick enough for him so comes to here where he knows there will be X people active and more odds of someone having a clue
<nickrud_> you're right about the general trend of his questions though
<ikonia> Myrtti: removed from the list, thank you
<nickrud_> for me it's usually a pleasure to see him: his questions are phrased well, and he researches the answer you give :)
<ikonia> nickrud_: yes, he certainly listens, I enjoy some of the discussions in ##linux with him
<ikonia> just really can't start letting "linux support" become his core resource for ubuntu
<ikonia> opens the gates for everyeone
<ikonia> at the start he had a problem getting his head around it, but seems fine now
<ikonia> (I've not seen him do it for a long time)
<nickrud_> not arguing with that. Just a matter of 'used to' for me and him
<nickrud_> 'gotten used to'
<ikonia> if the channels dead, I don't normally pick up on it, but normally it's when it's full flow
<nickrud_> that's not as easy as it used to be, that's for sure. Seldom slows down now
<ikonia> yes, very rare
<ikonia> it's nice that it's busy more than not though
<nickrud_> so, does that count as a ban evasion (which is where I was intending to go, but got sidetracked)
<ikonia> @bansearch bullgard4
<ikonia> nickrud_: I think I may have pasted a mark 
<ikonia> rather than a ban for him
<ubottu> No matches found for bullgard4!n=detlef@p5b258335.dip0.t-ipconnect.de in any channel
<ikonia> or a ban that was removed
<ikonia> nickrud_: I'm far from a perfect copier
<nickrud_> ah, that's good :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not quite sure if the car PC guy is trolling
<Jack_Sparrow> yes. trolling and about to get the boot
<nickrud_> we should keep a couple pet trolls around, so we have a scale to kick by
<bazhang> hehe
 * nickrud_ trolls ;)
<bazhang> one sken = ??
<nickrud_> is that measurable?
<bazhang> true
<nickrud_> interesting, xchat actually crashed
<genii> Maybe it has anti-trolling protection
<nickrud_> heh. a useful addition. Should have a toggle though
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-10
 * Madpilot smells car-computer troll in -ot
<Madpilot> or at least someone daft enough to possibly need an educational kicking...
<bazhang> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> Madpilot better in -ot than in ubuntu
<Madpilot> true, that.
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Madpilot> troll, honestly ignorant, or just daft? (WRT our carputer chap in -ot...)
<nickrud_> a bit of both.
<bazhang> troll
<nickrud_> or all three that is.
<nickrud_> mangling stallman's name was intentional trolling, but uncertainty about hardware control from linux is real i think
<Jack_Sparrow> Madpilot Should I not have told that user you had specific knowledge in that area?
<Madpilot> I don't even own a car :)
<Jack_Sparrow> See, you are an expert
<Madpilot> pointless things, only good for getting to and from airports
 * nickrud_ breaths a sigh of relief that canada does psych tests
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah, so having 5 of them is.. redundent
<nickrud_> yes. absolutely. no more than 3 (off road, long trip, and local)
<nickrud_> or a 4th, if you often need a pickup
<Madpilot> nickrud, there's a lovely quote from one of the FAA's former Chief Medical Examiners, something like, "We still have no reliable methods for ensuring pilots are sane." :)
<nickrud_> Sure there is:  "I quit" :)
<Madpilot> meh, have one discount card w/ a decent car rental outfit. End of driveway clutter.
<Madpilot> nickrud, Catch 22
<nickrud_> yep
<nickrud_> glad you noticed :)
<nickrud_> I have one, get around town car. Rent anything else
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud_ Pickup, convertible and a couple lincoln mark VIII's and the rolling couch.. erm.. Towncar
<jdong> ok heads up I might be banning Grant-A from #ubuntuforums shortly
<jdong> for about one month's worth of spewing factually inaccurate nonsense and then creating a ruckus in the channel
<Madpilot> jdong, is he/she likely to attempt to spread the love to other #u channels?
<jdong> he's been known to pop into here almost instantly we raise our voices :)
<nickrud_> yep, redundant. (the warning as well, it's obvious)
<jdong> Madpilot: I hope not, I dont' think so
<jdong> but he will almost sturely come in here and make claims against me
<nickrud_> he's common in #ubuntu
<nickrud_> s/common/often/ (been reading too much austen recently)
<Madpilot> Hmm, an IRC channel that enforced Victoria English. That'd be awesome.
<bazhang> grant-a has been spending alot of time in Arch channel
<nickrud_> it would most definitely raise the level of discourse immediately
<Madpilot> Or Shakespearean. You could get really, really picturesque trolling in a shakespearean channel. So good you'd want to not ban them...
<bazhang> haha
<nickrud_> half the time we wouldn't recognize quality trolling ;)
<Madpilot> carputer troll seems to have restarted his trollscript from the top...
<Madpilot> there
<bazhang> did that output do what I think it does
<bazhang> err terrible grammar
<Madpilot> no idea, and I'm not about to open a term and try it
<bazhang> oh it was __mikem who suggested it via PM
<Madpilot> hmm
<Madpilot> apparently it spawns an infinite number of processes and keeps going until the machine is rebooted
<Madpilot> mikem and I just had a chat in PM on the importance of not being kickbanned for posting noob-eating terminal commands
<nickrud_> no matter how justified?
<Jack_Sparrow> Madpilot that should have been his second waring on that
<Pricey> what's the command?
<Madpilot> Pricey, see -ot a little while ago
<Pricey> bah was looking at #ubutnu
<Madpilot> "Try running in a terminal :(){ :|:& };:"
<Pricey> Madpilot: ah yeah, lovely
<vorian> :o
<Pricey> Madpilot: btw, the end of mibbit hosts are randomly generated on each connection
<Pricey> Madpilot: ban instead the ident
<Pricey> mode +b *!?=47e84e24@*
<Madpilot> lazy op takes lazy scripted way to kickban. If he was going to come back and keep trolling, he'd likely have tried to come back right away.
<Flannel> Or you can ban the IP
<Flannel>  /wii the mibbit user and you get the real IP
<Flannel> (as the realname) you can then ban it (just like normal) and floodbots won't allow them exceptions
<Flannel> I suppose in -ot that won't work with the exceptions.  But a +d on the realname (which is actually the IP) should work
<bazhang> psufan (i=47e84e24@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-bd004bf5fa919dc0) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic  back in -ot
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Hayleigh said: !lart hmm, is this still available?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicSpark said: !AtomicSpark is <reply> Do a beryl roll!
<ubottu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu (mindrape)
<prince_jammys> nick:bruenig at #ubuntu. trolling hard, as usual
<prince_jammys> adios
<ubottu> sykopomp called the ops in #ubuntu (bruenig)
<nickrud> Madpilot, you read back faster than I 
<prince_jammys> heh, everyone but the real troll got booted
<Madpilot> bugger, now mindrape is bandodging
<Madpilot> I'd kb just on that nick, almost...
<bazhang> its him
<prince_jammys> he was being pretty helpful. bruenig likes to start these fights. i've seen it many times. also on other channels
<nickrud> bruenig can also be very much an instigator
<bazhang> they are laughing about it in arch-ot
<prince_jammys> nickrud: he's an expert
<bazhang> including bruenig
<bazhang> mindrape_ is thewizord
<bazhang> not mindrape who just got kb;d
<bazhang>  <bruenig> we got a srs contributor banned
<Madpilot> bleh
<nickrud> yeah, I recognized two of them as often useful, why I started with talk
<bazhang> <bruenig> as if both of you were tag team trolling me 
<Madpilot> I may have jumped the gun w/ a quick look thru scrollback
<Madpilot> and that unpleasant nick...
<prince_jammys> he was clever. he made it look like he was the victim
<nickrud> yeah, it rubs me wrong as well.
<bazhang> <bruenig> we need to get a paste of that whole thing 
<bazhang> from arch-ot ^^
<bazhang> thewizord is a regular in #ubuntuforums as well
<nickrud> bazhang, how many channels you in normally?
<bazhang> nickrud, 13-14
 * nickrud thinks age must be the cause of his inability to pay usable attention to that many
<Myrtti> morning
<Flannel> Panty raid?  Serioiusly?
<Myrtti> what where
<Flannel> next thing he gets is a forward here.
<Flannel> or a ban I suppose, depending on said actions
<Myrtti> yup
<nickrud> is that failfailtroll again?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> I'd say IdleOne is now the unflexible one
<nickrud> no, I understand completely. My boss is the same. 
<Flannel> nickrud: I just don't see how they're inable to run a different program, but he's going to try and convince them to install something.
<Flannel> (and then run that other different program)
<nickrud> that was miscommunication there, I think more than anything. Probably means he'd be better off driving 500 miles to configure it himself rather than walking the guy through it
<nickrud> my boss still thinks the 'internet' is windows explorer. I've gone over and over it, but the 'internet' is explorer and email is express
<Flannel> yep.  Blue E to get to the internet
<Flannel> Lets just be thankful they don't spell it enternet.
<nickrud> oh god
<Flannel> "Why is it an 'e'? why not an 'i' for internet?"
<Myrtti> because at 1995 eAnything was hip
<Flannel> "because it stands for internet Exploder, not just internet"
<Flannel> Myrtti: the eInternet? ;)
<Myrtti> that too
<nickrud> still uses a 6 year old version of nikon's photo management software. That constantly forgets its settings. Which I have to go fix regularly.
<Flannel> Hi Digital7, how can we help you?
<Digital7> ah, thanks for the warm welcome -- i was actually just coming to scope this channel out after a little event went down in #ubuntu
<Flannel> Which event is that?
<Digital7> if you would like to know though, it was because of someone named mindrape getting banned
<Digital7> there was a scuffle between three or four people
<Digital7> how long are bans enforced there?
<Flannel> Depends on the incident and the attitude of those involved, etc.  We don't generally comment on other people's bans, as thats a private issue.
<Digital7> understood, i was just curious because he said he would be returning tomorrow -- and would assist me if his ban was lifted
<Digital7> the only reason i took interest in this particular incident is because he was a relatively helpful person
<Flannel> If you're here by proxy for one of the parties involved, its best if they come and we can discuss it, etc.
<Digital7> i am not affiliated with him..and have no means of contact
<Flannel> Digital7: Well, the best thing to do in the meantime is to ask your question in #ubuntu, and see if someone else can help you.  I'd fathom a guess that someone would.
<Digital7> certainly..i'm sure i can resolve the issue without him
<Flannel> Digital7: Bans are certainly not forever (unless you're a perpetual repeat offender), I know some people apparently come from communities where they are, which doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me personally.
<Flannel> but I wasn't around earlier so I haven't any specifics to give.
<Digital7> i had someone dig up the log and pastebin it for me if you care to look
<Digital7> i don't doubt the banning op's motives though, he did retaliate
<Digital7> but it's just a shame
<Digital7> http://pastebin.com/m3df62f18 if you would like to see it
<Digital7> sorry--wait just a second, i believe i pasted the wrong pastebin
<Flannel> Digital7: sometimes people get caught up in the moment or whatnot, it happens; and bans are a tool we can use to diffuse that situation and allow parties involved some time to cool off, etc.
<Flannel> Digital7: It's alright.  I've got the logs in my buffer.
<Digital7> it was definitely one of those moments
<Flannel> Digital7: Is there anything else we can help ou with today?
<Digital7> that's all for now, unless you would like to elaborate on the requisites to be an op here
<Digital7> this is actually the first time i have ever seen admin intervention in the ubuntu channel, so i'm unfamiliar with the ops concept
<Flannel> Pretty standard, you have to be a respected member of the community, you're asked to become one, etc.  The normal stuff (and no, that's not exhaustive, I just can't come up with anything good at the moment)
<Flannel> Digital7: In a perfect world, you'd never have to see ops doing anything.
<Digital7> does !ops broadcast in this channel then?
<Digital7> to summon help
<Flannel> wEll, it highlights us all in the respective channels, that's generally the most direct result.
<Digital7> ah, i do recall seeing the list of names come up
<Digital7> nice concept
<Digital7> basic and powerful
<Flannel> Digital7: If there's nothing else, we ask you don't idle in here, so we can keep track of who has and hasn't been helped.  Thanks.
<Digital7> Flannel: sure thing. take care
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> I should get some coffee going
<Myrtti> and milk
<Tm_T> Myrtti: come and bring milk with you, so I'll make coffee
<Gary> coffee!
<ikonia> morning ladies and gents
<Myrtti> tuna sammich ♥ 
<ikonia> nice
<ikonia> another gentle nudge while others are awake, can you check this list http://alesi.projecthugo.co.uk/banlist.txt to see if any of these bans should NOT be removed
<Myrtti> whoa.
<Myrtti> http://i.gizmodo.com/5150341/the-complete-animated-history-of-the-internet
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<Myrtti> I wonder if is.trapped.in.themetaverse.org is one of the subhosts of silenceisdefeat
<ikonia> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
<ikonia> already there
<Myrtti> ikonia: for some reason I'd prefer we'd keep is.trapped.in.themetaverse.org banned as well.
<Myrtti> I just checked 'whois themetaverse.org' and I'm not happy with what I see
<ikonia> Myrtti: some of them have bad sites - but some of them have not been active for 6+ months
<Myrtti> the contact info for registrant, admin or tech contacts doesn't make me happy
<ikonia> Myrtti: just trying to balance an old ban that's not been seen for a long time against what's still active
<ikonia> must dash, chat in 20
<ikonia> Myrtti: any your unhappy with I'll remove 
<Myrtti> "
<Myrtti> Tech Street1:123 Sesame St
<Myrtti> Tech Street2:
<Myrtti> Tech Street3:
<Myrtti> Tech City:Gayville
<Myrtti> "
<Myrtti> Admin Phone:+1.8005551212
<jussi01> rofl
<Myrtti> @bansearch spook
<ubottu> No matches found for spook!n=spook@202-89-167-144.static.dsl.amnet.net.au in any channel
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*@202-89-167-144.static.dsl.amnet.net.au
<ubottu> No matches found for *!*@202-89-167-144.static.dsl.amnet.net.au in any channel
<Myrtti> he's going to fly soon
<Pici> Indeed.
<Pici> Muted. and he left.
 * genii makes a triple-strength pot of coffee, for the brave
<ikonia> I'm in 
<Myrtti> +1
 * genii hands ikonia and Myrtti large mugs of the rocket-fuel
<genii> I left work at 1:15am, got home ~2, slept around 3 and woke up again for work at 8 .... so I'm kinda punchy until I drink a few of those
<Pici> Hrm. 14 people connected from the same IP idling in #ubuntu...
<genii> Some proxy?
<Myrtti> Pici: which ip?
<Pici> 81.57.251.185
<Pici> They're all in #TSIGA too
<ikonia> can we look at the vbox factoid
<ikonia> referencing gutsy 
<Pici> gutsy is still supported.
<ikonia> totally
<ikonia> but shouldn't be "gutsy onwards"
<Pici> sure
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> Pici: can you also check http://alesi.projecthugo.co.uk/banlist.txt please
<ikonia> Pici: see if there are any obvious ones in there that you'd like to keep 
<ikonia> I think a few where yours
<Pici> ikonia: I'll take a look
<ikonia> no rush, not doing anything for a while
<ikonia> just didn't think I'd spoke to you about it
<Pici> You hadn't :)
<ubottu> In #xubuntu-devel, cody-somerville said: !!! Omgz, this is so awesome
<Pici> ogmz
<Myrtti> ogmzzzz
<genii> The devolution begins...
<nickspoon> The question is, why would you gzip an ogm?
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu infokill trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu infokill411 trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> ikonia: fyi. removes don't trigger people's autorejoin scripts
<ikonia> thats handy to know
<ikonia> I actually hope a few of them come back but a kick wakes them up
<Pici> Agreed.
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Myrtti> ikonia: does your list include bans of Floodbots?
<Myrtti> there's lots of banforwards to #ubuntu-read-topic from ages long gone
<Myrtti> which I think could be safely assumed that they will not even try to rejoin #ubuntu and should be removed
<ikonia> Myrtti: no
<ikonia> Myrtti: all manmade or "automated addition"
<Myrtti> hello wikkedfin 
<wikkedfin> hi
<wikkedfin> sup
<Myrtti> was just wondering what you were trying to achieve by versioning #ubuntu
<wikkedfin> i didnt andhow did i get in this chan i should be in #ubuntu
<wikkedfin> hmmm
<Myrtti> you're here just so we can satisfy our curiosity
<Myrtti> [06:43] wikkedfin [n=wikkedfi@75-170-237-59.desm.qwest.net] requested CTCP  VERSION from #ubuntu
<Myrtti> that's 0443 UTC time
<wikkedfin> so you forced me in here?
<Myrtti> yup. We'd like to know if it was accidental or what were you trying to achieve
<wikkedfin> i didnt mean to do it
<wikkedfin> is it a bad thing i did?
<Myrtti> to do it on the whole channel, yes.
<wikkedfin> how so?
<Myrtti> you can ask people, and they'll answer if they want to
<wikkedfin> so who are you?
<Myrtti> me specifically or everyone on this channel?
<wikkedfin> both?
<Myrtti> for the latter the answer lies in the channel topic, which you can see with typing /topic in your irc client
<Myrtti> for the afforementioned, I'm one of the people taking care of #ubuntu
<wikkedfin> oic
 * Myrtti pokes Pici 
<wikkedfin> so i cant go in ubuntu anymore eh?
<Myrtti> that remains to be discussed
<wikkedfin> with whom?
<Myrtti> in general, issuing ctcp commands to a whole channel is not a good idea
<Myrtti> if you're not familiar to your IRC client, you're welcome to ask on #ubuntu or the channel of the client itself what they do
<wikkedfin> so im ban from a chan due to a ctcp of a channel
<Myrtti> doing so will prevent you from doing stuff that might be embarassing, unsafe or both.
<wikkedfin> what is it gonna hurt tho?
<wikkedfin> i mean why did they build it into the irc client if its so bad?
<Myrtti> why do they manufacture machine guns if its so bad?
<Myrtti> hunting deer isn't the correct answer
<wikkedfin> thats not answering my question
<wikkedfin> you cant answer a question with a question
<Myrtti> no, but it gives you something to think about which will ultimately bring you to the correct answer through your own insight
<wikkedfin> so your telling me you all have to "talk" about letting me back in?
<Myrtti> the real answer is: I don't know. However, CTCPing a whole channel, especially the size of #ubuntu, is frowned upon and has been considered bad behaviour since early days of IRC
<wikkedfin> well like i said i didnt mean to
<wikkedfin> so you cant leave it at that an let me back in?
<Myrtti> what I'd like to hear from you is a promise that you will not do it again in any of the Ubuntu IRC channels.
<wikkedfin> thats funny
<Myrtti> oh? we have this policy about escalation
<wikkedfin> ?
<Myrtti> your ctcp and the subsequent banning has been logged. If you want to get back into #ubuntu, you'll have to promise not to do it again, and if you do, you'll be banned again, and that time the unbanning will not happen this fast.
<wikkedfin> well like i said i didnt mean to do it
<wikkedfin> i wont do it again...
<wikkedfin> i dont even know how i did it to tell you the truth
<Myrtti> and you also acknowledge that if you do, you will be banned again?
<wikkedfin> ya
<Myrtti> thank you.
<Myrtti> hold on...
<wikkedfin> r u server admin?
<Myrtti> try joining #ubuntu now
<wikkedfin> thx
<Myrtti> no, I'm not
<wikkedfin> so like
<wikkedfin> if you ban how do you transfer ppl?
<wikkedfin> hello
<Myrtti> wikkedfin: if you want to know, some of the magic is on http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Myrtti> if there's anything else, you're free to leave the channel now
<Myrtti> s/there's/there's not/
<wikkedfin> i cant idle ?
 * wikkedfin lol
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<wikkedfin> ha
<wikkedfin> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wikkedfin> u a programm for ubuntu?
<Myrtti> huh?
<Myrtti> do explain
<wikkedfin> you aprogrammer for ubuntu?
<Myrtti> no? what does that have to do with Ubuntu IRC channels?
<Myrtti> hello
<wikkedfin> umm
<wikkedfin> c ya
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<mneptok> missed saving throw. you're blind.
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<Myrtti> I'm so going to kick that inkvisitor guy from -ot soon
<topyli> heh, go ahead
<topyli> not a very long lasting joke
<jussi01> he is annoying...
 * genii sips
<topyli> i do think there's some struggling going on with a cyrillic keyboard or something
<Myrtti> sure - but it still doesn't take away HIS BLATANT TROLLING
<topyli> nope
<jussi01> lets jsut see where it goes...
<Myrtti> jussi01: are you serious?
<jussi01> Myrtti: yes. for a ittle while. if it doenst continue alls good. 
<Myrtti> right - I'm definitely too tired for this
<ubottu> In ubottu, liquid said: this is a test pm
<jdong> yes it is
<nickrud_> I bet a lot of people go all red when they realize those 'private' messages weren't so private
<jussi01> arrrrghhh, this is really beginning to annoy me :(
 * jussi01 doesnt understand why this is: ? MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than two active display devices.
<jussi01> I mean, why its not allowed?
<jussi01> sorry, should grumble too much here :/
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-11
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, meoblast001 said: !meoblast001 is 001001001
<tritium> jrib: ping
<jrib> tritium: hey
<tritium> Hi jrib.  Do you still need those logs?
<jrib> tritium: bazhang had them, thanks
<tritium> jrib: ok, cool.
<jrib> Does anyone have any opinions on bruenig?  iirc I've banned him once before and he was unbanned.  But he has always been a troll who knows how to stay close to the line.  If you check logs from about 20 hours ago, you'll see he was up to no good.  He's a regular and should know better.  Here's the conversation happening in #archlinux-offtopic at the same time: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116662/
<jrib> I will be banning him unless anyone can give me a good reason not to
<tritium> jrib: do you have logs from #ubuntu for the same time period?
<jrib> tritium: sure, give me a sec
<tritium> jrib: looks like bruenig pasted a link to a log himself, actually
<jrib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116665/
<jrib> yes, that too
<Pici> jrib: I have no problem with a ban.
<tritium> jrib: no problem here either.  Looks like we should keep an eye on a few others as well.
<jrib> indeed, alright I'll ban now
<tritium> jrib: how long you think that will last?  Should it be based on nick, perhaps?
<jrib> tritium: sure, at least it will make it harder for him I suppose
<tritium> jrib: it's up to you
<nickrud> nice call jrib 
<tritium> jrib: he's active now
 * tritium waits for DigitalKiwi to follow...
<bruenig> excuse me dear fellows, I find that my subnet has a mode +b attached to it in channel proper, I do not know what caused such a mode to be placed on it and so I inquire
<jrib> bruenig: scroll up a few lines in #archlinux-offtopic, I think it should be pretty clear
<bruenig> this is merely fan fiction
<bruenig> what's more
<bruenig> you will find that mindrape being the aggressor got his comeuppance thus providing the aforementioned win
<jrib> bruenig: your ban will not be lifted anytime soon
<bruenig> this is foolish sir
<bruenig> how do I get +b by responding to criticism of myself
<bruenig> when have I ever gone into #ubuntu for some purposes? I merely idle and every so often in channel lulz look for the ability to help. When out of nowhere someone makes some comment about me while I have clearly done nothing to him, I respond
<bruenig> this elicits a ban?
<bruenig> of all things, I idle, someone attacks me, and I respond
<jrib> bruenig: how did you respond?
<bruenig> in channel lulls
<bruenig> *
<bruenig> well I told him he should mind his own business
<bruenig> then he called me retarded
<bruenig> then I said he was dropped on his head
<bruenig> this sort of spiraled until I called the ops on him
<tritium> bruenig: but you've admitted before to trolling in the channel
<bruenig> tritium: I specifically told you that I do not troll in the channel
<bruenig> that I trolled in #crunchbang
<bruenig> because I mean let's be honest crunchbang is a joke
<tritium> bruenig: that's not how I recall it, but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt there
<bruenig> well I have logs
<bruenig> http://rafb.net/p/Q3F7QH63.html
<tritium> bruenig: as I said, I gave you the benefit of the doubt
<bruenig> well you needn't give only that!
<bruenig> evidence!
<bruenig> in any event, this is a bizarre ban, I thought it was hilarious that I got a dude banned after he went after me for ircing as root, as if here were some sort white knight brain trust of linux knowledge
<tritium> bruenig: you've produced yours.  So, +1 for you.  My recollection is from #archlinux-offtopic, but I cannot produce a link at present.
<bruenig> hmm
<jrib> bruenig: the ban is related to your actions, not that of others
<bruenig> all I am seeing in archlinux-offtopic is me referring to it as a win
<bruenig> not as a troll
<bruenig> 21:11        bruenig DigitalKiwi: did you see #ubuntu win yet?
<tritium> bruenig: it was days, possibly weeks, ago
<bruenig> oh I see
<bruenig> well this is a strange time to pull the trigger on that
<tritium> I didn't.
<bruenig> oh
<bruenig> jrib: explain!
<bruenig> surely actions must be understood in context, perhaps not the best course of action, but I think at least someone understandable given the provocation
<jrib> http://rafb.net/p/SNsYjV26.html is not acceptable and you know it.  On top of that, you treat what you've done as some sort of show for #archlinux-offtopic 
<jrib> Which make your intentions quite clear
<bruenig> yes it is a show because this aggressive idiot got nailed
<jrib> makes even
<bruenig> intentions?
<bruenig> I pursued him to come after me?
<bruenig> this is entirely a responsive thing on my end
<bruenig> that is the sense in which it is a show
<bruenig> or a win
<jrib> 00:21 *     mindrape stares at bruenig and contemplates a don't IRC as root rant...
<jrib> 00:22        bruenig mindrape: mind your own business moron
<jrib> those are the first two lines
<bruenig> indeed
<bruenig> he starts
<jrib> seems clear who provoked who
<bruenig> he starts, what do you mean who provoked who, I was just idling along
<jrib> and you make comments in #archlinux-offtopic before anyone was banned
<bruenig> yeah I said that there was a flame fest going on in there
<jrib> not ircing as root is sane advice
<bruenig> I did not pursue that advice and to present yourself like that is clearly condescending
<bruenig> to present himself like that
<bruenig> *
<bruenig> in any event, the point is, I was provoked initially, this is entirely atypical of me
<bruenig> as you are well aware
<jrib> no, your name is not new here
<bruenig> I was not looking for a fight, I wasn't even looking at the channel
<bruenig> the last time I was in here was because I pinged the channel
<bruenig> big woop
<bruenig> that must have been 5 months or so ago
<jrib> I don't mean new in this channel.
<bruenig> it was before I was banned from #archlinux which was a long time ago
<jrib> In any case, it's clear to me you could have stopped the event early on but didn't and instead tried to continue it when you know that this is not the purpose of #ubuntu
<bruenig> hmmm
<bruenig> well
<bruenig> obviously there are things I could have done, I eventually got around to doing the right thing
<bruenig> I think given that I was not the instigator and that there is no track record of anything like this, that it is a bit of an overreach based almost purely on your bad interpretations of my talking about the incident in archlinux OT
<jrib> You *were* an instigator
<jrib> This is the problem.
<jrib> And you were fully aware of it.  Just as you are now
<jrib> Again, this is made even clearer from your comments in #archlinux-offtopic.  Both at the time it was happening and more recently
<bruenig> my comments recently talk of win
<bruenig> win in the sense that mindrape came after me and I defeated him
<jrib> bruenig: do you have anything else to add?
<bruenig> lulz?
<bruenig> you guys are quite absurd
<bruenig> to think that this one incident after months and years of nothing is just strange
<bruenig> was I trolling for him to criticize me? no of course not
<jrib> well the troll raids from #archlinux-offtopic have gotten quite annoying
<bruenig> I just think that in terms of prevention
<bruenig> this doesn't make sense
<bruenig> jrib: when have I ever been involved?
<jrib> other than this past time, I don't know
<bruenig> I am not ever, I mean other people do it, I don't do it
<bruenig> I think it is silly to troll a channel like ubuntu like my tritium paste explained
<bruenig> all you ever get is confusion
<tritium> LoCo meeting nearly done.  I'll be back shortly.
<bruenig> jrib: and this paste time was not a "troll raid" I was idling minding my own business and was confronted by someone
<bruenig> you say the confrontation wasn't as bad as I think it was, but still, this was not me pursuing something, it was reactive
<bruenig> past*
<tritium> OK, I'm back.
<bruenig> woot!
 * nalioth runs
<tritium> jrib: anything to address?
<jrib> bruenig: do you have any questions I didn't answer?
<jrib> bruenig: I didn't say anything about how bad you thought the confrontation was, but I did say that your response was unacceptable and that I believe, as a regular, you were aware of this
<tritium> Hi nalioth.
<tritium> It's amazing to read some of what skyopomp, thewizord, and Ferrenrock have to say about #ubuntu, and yet they continue to /join.
<bruenig> jrib: but I don't understand your criteria that makes you think this makes sense
<bruenig> do you feel that I am somehow a threat to the channel and disruptive?
<jrib> bruenig: last night, you were very disruptive, yes
<bruenig> on the occasion that I say anything in #ubuntu, it is usually in quick spurts of helping
<bruenig> jrib: yes but is this ban meant to be a preventative thing?
<nalioth> tritium: you skiing yet?
<bruenig> or is this just like a revenge thing
<jrib> bruenig: revenge?
<tritium> nalioth: no, but I should be
<jrib> is there something I should know about? 
<bruenig> jrib: revenge may not be the right word
<bruenig> you understand that there are different theories of punishment. For instance some people say jails should exist to rehabilitate criminals and make them able to work better outside whereas others think it should just punishment pure and simple and it doesn't matter
<bruenig> so what I am confused by is what this ban is supposed to do? If you do not think I am likely to do anything like this, the ban is rather pointless in terms of what is beneficial to the channel
<bruenig> given that I either 1) don't say anything or 2) help
<JamesMowery> Hey, what's this channel for?
<JamesMowery> I can't get into the ubuntu channel.
<JamesMowery> I don't really undestand why, I haven't really ever said anything in #ubuntu, I just go there to read.
<jrib> @bansearch JamesMowery 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@pool-71-253-251-130.nrflva.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-ops by Flannel in #ubuntu on Feb 08 2009 21:53:03 (ID: 9847)
<JamesMowery> I'm new to this IRC thing. I'm mainly in #django, but I'm planning on running on #ubuntu
<JamesMowery> So I have questions in the future about the OS.
<tritium> @btlogin
<bruenig> if I were at all interested in disrupting #ubuntu, I would participate in these famed raids you all tell me about
<bruenig> this was more a bruenig v. mindrape thing than anything to do with the channel, the channel was purely coincidental
<tritium> JamesMowery: you're in the bantracker more than once.
<JamesMowery> What does that mean?
<JamesMowery> I don't really understand...
<tritium> JamesMowery: it appears you've been warned multiple times about /away messages spamming the channel.
<JamesMowery> What are /away messages?
<JamesMowery> I don't send any messages in there though.
<tritium> JamesMowery: when you set yourself away, you change your nick.  I see Flannel has asked you on multiple occasions to disable that.  It spams the channel unnecessarily.
<jrib> bruenig: your ban is a combination of the following: 1) You responded inappropriately.  2) You advertised the situation to #archlinux-offtopic and then continued non-support discussion with them once they joined.  3) You prolonged the discussion that wasn't at all related to support and was inappropriate at times.  If just one of these things had happened and if you were new and were not aware that all 
<jrib> of these things are unacceptable, then I would not ban you, but just warn you.  But this is not the case.
<tritium> JamesMowery: e.g., JamesMowery|away
<JamesMowery> How do you disable that?
<JamesMowery> I didn't even know.
<tritium> JamesMowery: in your irc client.
<JamesMowery> I just installed this new IRC program on my Mac called Linkinus.
<JamesMowery> Don't really know what to look for.
<tritium> JamesMowery: sorry, can't help you there.
<JamesMowery> Well, that kinda blows. I was banned forever, and I didn't even know I was doing anything wrong.
<JamesMowery> Was hoping to learn from the #ubuntu room.
<tritium> JamesMowery: I understand.
<tritium> Have you seen the requests from Flannel before?
<nickrud> JamesMowery, look through the settings for Away Message, or something to that effect
<JamesMowery> Is Flannel a person?
<tritium> JamesMowery: yes, one of the ops.
<bruenig> jrib: do you believe those things are likely to happen again though
<JamesMowery> On the settings, it says "When going away... " Use message: "Be back later"
<bruenig> that is the chief question to me, is this a ban to prevent me from the inevitable havoc I am meant to wreak or is this just punishment
<tritium> JamesMowery: this is what happens when you do that:
<tritium> 2009-01-20T02:33:45 *** JamesMowery is now known as JamesMowery|away
<nalioth> JamesMowery: please disable that setting
<nickrud> JamesMowery, I discussed it with him when he set it; he thought it likely you didn't realize it was happening but since ubuntu is a busy channel we try to keep out the extraneous lines/comments/etc
<JamesMowery> Oh, it says "Append suffics to preferred nickname: |away
<JamesMowery> suffix*
<JamesMowery> I didn't know about that.
<tritium> JamesMowery: please disable that one too.
<JamesMowery> I've never even messed with any of them settings, but I just turned them all off.
<jrib> bruenig: the ban serves to ensure that 1) you do not disrupt the channel again and 2) it becomes clear that coordinated efforts to disrupt #ubuntu from other channels (such as #archlinux-offtopic) result in bans
<tritium> bruenig: I didn't think you cared so much about being in #ubuntu, actually.
<JamesMowery> So, hopefully it is fixed now.
<tritium> JamesMowery: thank you.
<JamesMowery> Hopefully it won't bug anyone else in any rooms now :)
<bruenig> jrib: ok so you do honstly believe that I disrupt the channel
<bruenig> like often
<JamesMowery> I still got a lot to learn about this IRC stuff.
<bruenig> that is bizarre
<tritium> Flannel: ping
<tritium> JamesMowery: please sit tight for a bit.  We typically respect each other's bans, and don't remove them without concurrence.
<nickrud> tritium, if you can't reach flannel, I'm sure he won't have a problem with this ban being lifted. Like I said earlier, we had discussed it
<tritium> nickrud: you had?  OK.
<nickrud> @btlogin
<nickrud> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> @btlogin
<bruenig> how much do you guys get paid for this?
<jrib> bruenig: we are volunteers
<bruenig> 0_0
<nalioth> we get paid with loooove
<bruenig> seems a bit of an overwhelming situation for no pay
<tritium> bruenig: what was that for?
<JamesMowery> That's fine tritium, I just wish I would have known about all these settings before I started on the IRC. I had trouble enough trying to figure out how to register my nickname. :D
<tritium> JamesMowery: I'm working on it now.
 * nickrud kicks nalioth 
 * nalioth bites nickrud's leg off
<tritium> JamesMowery: please try to join now.
<nickrud> typical texan, no sense of proportion ;)
<tritium> bruenig: 21:14 bruenig [n=root@12.159.29.3] requested CTCP PING from tritium: 
<JamesMowery> Awesome, it worked :D
<tritium> JamesMowery: good.  Thanks for changing those settings.  Good luck to you.
<bruenig> tritium: you pinged so I thought I would ping
<JamesMowery> thanks for the help tritium, much appreciated :)
<tritium> bruenig: I pinged?
<bruenig> people get really fired up about pings and versions, it is kind of strange I don't think anyone of them knows why either
<bruenig> tritium: your highlight ping for Flannel 
<tritium> Yes, that was to address JamesMowery's issue.  It had nothing to do with you.
<bruenig> I know
<tritium> Bizarre response on your part, if you ask me.
<bruenig> I was just playing around
<bruenig> do you know why people go so crazy about that though, is there some explanation to the pinging paranoia?
<nalioth> bruenig: are we assisting you with something?
<bruenig> well I got banned for some crazy trumped up stuff
<bruenig> it seems like the main reason was a misinterpretation of something that happened on an entire other channel, which I find a rather weak reason to +b someone, especially someone who has no record of doing anything
<tritium> bruenig: it's disappointing to see you stand by idle, while your #archlinux-offtopic counterparts troll raid #ubuntu
<bruenig> they don't even tell me
<bruenig> I swear they are launching that stuff from #archlinux
<bruenig> I mean like ushdf or whatever, he didn't say anything at all to anyone, he just went up and did it
<bruenig> he is banned from #archlinux too so I don't know what he was doing
<bruenig> just personal laughs I guess
<tritium> Where does this hostility from arch come from?
<bruenig> honestly I think it is just boredom
<bruenig> no one comes into #archlinux ever for questions
<bruenig> I mean it is an advanced distro and all of that jazz, so the channel just doesn't go anywhere
<bruenig> I personally try to fix that by going offtopic, but then they ban me for being OT in the support channel, so whatever
<jrib> I'm off to bed, night
<bruenig> jrib: u's crazy
<tritium> jrib: good night
<tritium> I'm heading to bed soon as well.
<tritium> Who's responsible for Ertyle?  He's not working at the moment.
<tritium> LjL: ping
<Flannel> tritium: I'll comment on my bans if I have issues with others removing them.  I don't think there's any reason bans that are mostly clerical (like that one) need to really be discussed anyway.
<tritium> Flannel: fair enough.  I just didn't want to step on your toes.
<tritium> I did in fact remove the ban.
<Flannel> That's good.  He just needed something more noteworthy than repeated ubottu messages and removals, apparently.
<tritium> I guess so.
<Flannel> Glad he got it all figured out finally.
<tritium> Me too.
<tritium> How's school?
<Flannel> Good.  Somewhat busy so far.  But it hasn't really gotten busy yet.  I imagine I'll wind up exploding circa late April.  Although I'm trying to frontload all of the work in my design classes so that's mitigated.
<tritium> I hope it all goes well for you.
<Flannel> I'm going to run off this weekend and go backpacking, which should be good.  Although it just means SCaLE planning is going to be crazier this and next week :)
<tritium> :)
<Flannel> Oh, I'll definately get through it.  It'll just be the difference between 2 and 4 hours of sleep a night for a few months.
<Flannel> I'm hoping for four, in case anyone was wondering :)
<tritium> That would be preferable ;)
<tritium> Speaking of sleep, I think I'll get some.  Have a good night.
<Flannel> Night
<prince_jammys> coolguy-89, megaspammer #ubuntu
<ubottu> suigeneris called the ops in #ubuntu (coolguy891)
<prince_jammys> UbuntuWifiFails, general troll, #ubuntu
<prince_jammys> enjoy
<Flannel> erm
<Flannel> Oh!
<Flannel> Here we go!
<Myrtti> hello
<Flannel> Howdy Myrtti
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Panarchy> Can I please be unbanned from the #ubuntu channel?
<Panarchy> Thanks in advance.
<Myrtti> JamesMowery: you can leave the channel now
<Panarchy> Can I please be unbanned from the #ubuntu channel?
<Panarchy> Thanks in advance.
 * Myrtti checks
<Myrtti> oh my
<Myrtti> Panarchy: sorry
<Myrtti> Panarchy: not going to happen anytime soon
<Flannel> Panarchy: I believe the last time you were in here, you were asked to come back when you could demonstrate sufficient reason for us to allow you back in.
<Panarchy> ah
<Panarchy> Well I've made process on almost every project I'm working on. And think that with my now sufficient knowledge that I will have a lot to give back to the Ubuntu community
<Myrtti> ikonia: ^
<Flannel> Panarchy: I believe the matter at hand isn't a knowledge issue, but a disciplinary and/or self control issue.
<Flannel> We certainly don't screen people in #ubuntu based on their knowledge
<Panarchy> But by learning what I have learnt I have shown discipline
<Flannel> Panarchy: Unfortunately we have evidence to the contrary, which is why, if I remember correctly, you were asked to come back with a 'sponsorship' from an Ubuntu member.
<elky> a discipline, but not the discipline we are looking for.
<Panarchy> If you like, I can show you my TODO list and how much progess I have been making
<elky> Panarchy, this isnt about achievement. this is about behaviour.
<elky> Panarchy, basically we need something other than a 'F minus' in the box that says 'plays well with others'
<Panarchy> lol
 * Panarchy goes back to working on his Linux distribution [- http://panarchy.wordpress.com -]
 * elky is tempted to mark that as spamming
<ikonia> for the logs do not unban panarchy please
<ikonia> he spammed 11 channels the other day because it was "funny" 
<ikonia> his response to the people in #solaris who tried to help him was "fuck you"
<ikonia> he has been a pain flooding/spamming ##linux and ##windows
<elky> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<Flannel> elky: I said the same thing last time!
<ikonia> he is not showing he can grasp the concept of irc or other channels topic's rules, I have no reason to think he can grasp ubuntus
<elky> ikonia, which is exactly why i placed the conditions on him that i did
<Flannel> ikonia: Oh, don't worry about me.  He'd have to have some pretty solid evidence.
<elky> ikonia, we are not preventing him getting back in. his continued bad behaviour is.
<ikonia> nope, just making it clear for the recording he's a real pain and cannot participate in any channel - not just ubuntu
<elky> @mark Panarchy see the log snapshot for spam and history of behaviour elsewhere
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> elky: It's actually already in the BT
<elky> Flannel, oh, i know, but i'm just reinforcing now
<ikonia> now in ##apple asking about virtualization on hackintosh 
<elky> well, i'm quite envious of vmware fusion...
<ikonia> he just left after being busted
<elky> heh
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
<ikonia> you got it
 * tonyyarusso 's mind is being slowly crushed by users with poor English skills :(
 * jussi01 crushes tonyyarusso with a failblog conspiracy theory - Rainbows in sprinklers! :P
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<jussi01> that just cracked me up...
<tonyyarusso> It makes me sad that we let that lady vote.
<jussi01> yeah
<Myrtti> @bansearch Daemonic 
<ubottu> No matches found for daemonic!n=daemonic@adsl-69-154-31-162.dsl.okcyok.swbell.net in any channel
<ikonia> Myrtti: I removed him as he managed to even make a slur in his apologies
<ikonia> "sorry Russian"
<Myrtti> ikonia: ...
<Myrtti> erm
<ikonia> just not acceptable
<Myrtti> ikonia: that was the other guys nickname
<ikonia> I know
<topyli> strangely coherent and nice in pm
<ikonia> really - been a bit of a jerk in ##linux
<ikonia> not as bad as in #ubuntu
<ikonia> and his real name is "jackass"
<ikonia> just seems to mess around
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
<ikonia> nickrud: a prime bullguard example in #ubuntu now
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Myrtti> I reckon it's time for spinach pancakes
<ikonia> Myrtti: wow, nice
<Jack_Sparrow> Spinach Pasta maybe, but pancakes?
<ikonia> could work, savoiury
<Myrtti> basic stuff in Finland
<Myrtti> they sell them in packs, ready made. microwave for two minutes, enjoy with lingonberry jam.
<Myrtti> omnomnom
<ikonia> Myrtti: thats a finish dish ?
<ikonia> traditional or just popular
<Myrtti> both
<Myrtti> original recipe is with nettles
<ikonia> never heard of it
<ikonia> makes my tastebuds tingle though, fancy trying it
<topyli> easy enough to make and try
<ikonia> true
<topyli> make pancake dough, apply spinach until healthy
<ikonia> "buy" pancacke dough
<topyli> close enough
<ikonia> good good
<ikonia> I'll try it
<ikonia> pankakes ala Myrtti 
<Myrtti> 150 g frozen spinach, 1 egg, 3 dl skimmed milk, 1.5 dl wheat flour, 2 tbsp butter, 0.25 teaspoon salt, frying: 2 tbsp butter
<Jack_Sparrow> Chop the spinach .. alot
<Myrtti> yup
<elky> only wheat flour?
<Myrtti> elky: that's the basic recipe, feel free to adjust to own taste and palate :-)
<Myrtti> http://plaza.fi/ellit/ideakeittio/ruokaohjeet/helpot-pinaattiletut
<elky> buckwheat ftw
<topyli> i should be writing but i keep opting for xgalaga
<ikonia> ahhh elky I meant to ask you yesteday, now time has past what good applications hav eyou found for the e71
<elky> ikonia, havent added anything else really. you?
<ikonia> not so much, finding choice of "main" apps limited, 
<topyli> frozen bubble!
<elky> topyli, that was either the first or second thing installed
<elky> if not the first, the first was putty
<topyli> :)
<elky> actually, i'm pretty sure the first thing was putty
<topyli> putty has copy/paste now, and white-on-black scheme
<topyli> this makes me happy
<elky> indeed it was, putty, fr.bubble, mirggi
<ikonia> I've got putty - that's pretty solid
<topyli> i wish we had scp though
<ikonia> yes, that would be cool to get data/on off
<ikonia> I was dicussing with someone yesterday (which prompted me to think of elky) about how some of the core "apps" that other smart phones such as iphone/blackberry/HTC etc where covering, flickr/facebook/myspace etc etc
<ikonia> it was suprising that nokia/open community hadn't put anything together
<elky> yeah, thats a sore point
<elky> flickr it does have
<elky> but only kinda
<elky> facebook's m.facebook.com is satisfactory, but not as good as an actual app could be
<elky> myspace can diabcf
<Myrtti> x.facebook.com
<elky> oh?
<Myrtti> yup
<ikonia> just odd that the open platform is the one that is lacking the most
<ikonia> I had no argument to defend my discussion
<Tm_T> maybe I should not help you on that either (;)
<elky> Myrtti, that fails for me... i get the top blue bar, then half the menu bar, and nothing is clickable
<Myrtti> elky: might be that you don't have javascript enabled?
<elky> how do i check?
<Tm_T> javascript is often not very good solution, as it tends to be buggy in some layer
<elky> Tm_T, you're telling this to the ajax-hater who has spent the past 3 months coding ajax apps
<Tm_T> elky: muhahahahahaha
 * Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> what happened to good old plaintext, meh
<elky> no kidding
<elky> Myrtti, works fine in opera, just not the s60 browser
<Myrtti> weird.
<Myrtti> works fine for me though
<elky> oh well. i'm falling asleep here, so i'm going to head bedwards
<Tm_T> elky: sleep well and see fluffy sheeps
 * elky goes off to cuddle a pillow
<Myrtti> nini elky 
<Pici> Sleep well elky
 * jussi01 huggles his 10/10 connection :) kubuntu cd downloads are _soo_ fast...
<jussi01> torrents ftw!!
<ikonia> jussi01: re-test please
<topyli> i have to invent a job for myself in some company. the university is turning me into a depressed xgalaga player
<topyli> not a very good one either! i'm slow :(
<Pici> oops. Accidentally kicked a canonical employee from #ubuntu.
<ikonia> I'm sure they will be cool
<jussi01> ikonia: *prod*
 * genii makes more coffee
 * Myrtti drinks more coffee
<jdong> oh don't tempt me :)
<genii> Heh, hi Myrtti
 * jdong got one of those Bunn 10-cup brewers that make the coffee as fast as you pour in the water :)
<genii> jdong: Ooooooo
<jdong> probably the worst thing I've done to my health the whole term :D
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu darkknight repeat questions - refusing to accept fact (been told the answer many times but keeps asking)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> nalioth: meep
<ikonia> don't cry 
<mneptok> does my emotional sensitivity arouse you?
<mneptok> 'cause it sure ain't my rugged good looks.
<nickrud> ikonia, was a truly burning question from bullgard
 * nickrud wipes the muck in the channel from his shoes
<ikonia> nickrud: ha ha, another odd one
<ikonia> he's re-jigged it and just asked again in ##linux, even more randomly odd this time
<ikonia> Pici: are you understanding this ???? I'm not
<Pici> ikonia: Not at all.
 * Pici gives up
<Pici> This firefox thing has really be bothering me lately.
<ikonia> in what way ?
<Pici> The sheer number of people who claim they need 3.0.6... and don't know why.
<ikonia> ahhh the users, not the product
<ikonia> yes, about the 3rd one I've seen today
<ikonia> I think it's because someone made a big deal on the security advisory for it
<ikonia> I couldn't make head nor tail of what he'd done
<Myrtti> hum
<Myrtti> weird
<Myrtti> I just today upgraded my firefox to 3.0.6...
 * Myrtti shrugs
<ikonia> me too
<ikonia> I wonder what is tar files and repo messing has done
 * genii waits for firefox-3.0.6-qt      to get finished
<ikonia> unlucky 
<nalioth> mneptok: meep?
<mneptok> nalioth: ping when you have 10m or so for some channel reg issues?
<mneptok> (not urgent)
<ikonia> why is someone using letmegooglethatforyou.com - either google it or don't, don't ask a website to do it for you ???
<ikonia> am I missing the point of it ?
<Tm_T> ikonia: prolly it's making the hint in url-form
<mneptok> ad revenue juice
<genii> ikonia: I'm with Tm_T on the why
<Myrtti> I agree with Tm_T
<nickrud> Tm_T, I think you're probably right; mneptok is just too  mercenary
<Myrtti> I've thought of "why can't you use google for that instead of making me google it for you" but I've never said it like that
<Myrtti> sometimes people just don't think before asking in IRC/forums/whatnot
<ikonia> it's the worst tool I've seen 
 * Tm_T hides
<nalioth> mneptok: MEEP
<ikonia> you put the text in a box, then it gets submited to google and returns the Url exactly the ssame as google would if you just typed it in direct
<Pici> meep meep
 * tritium slaps mneptok with a chile relleno
<mneptok> tritium!
<tritium> mneptok: hello!  Good news?
<mneptok> tritium: so ubuntu-us-nm needs hosting?
<tritium> mneptok: aye, captain.  Request has been submitted to rt.ubuntu.com
<mneptok> tritium: i may be able to do one better
<tritium> mneptok: ooh, really?
<Myrtti> oh, btw
<Myrtti> I just realised something
<Myrtti> what have you people done to ASUS-tek :-D
<Myrtti> not that I *want* him back
<Myrtti> just wondering what has happened
<Tm_T> Myrtti: perhaps he is collecting some strength
<Myrtti> Tm_T: don't even suggest that
<genii> I didn't think he was so horrible. Just too excitable and wanting to make buddies with everyone, etc
<Myrtti> I agree
<Myrtti> I feel like there's a mad house going on in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> ok, I must have overworked or something
<Myrtti> I have the distinct urge to scream "I'm with stupid" and I fear I'm about to say it aloud at #ubuntu
<Pici> My brain hurts too
<Myrtti> I seriously suck in making a deb package
<Tm_T> Myrtti: just train
 * Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> Myrtti: please make jaiku and identica post, so I see if bots are really not reachable for me
<Myrtti> hth, hand
<Tm_T> danke
<Tm_T> so I get messages but I see them offline
<Myrtti> so nothing new there
<Tm_T> it's new for me
<Myrtti> Pici: you use irssi, right? (*I'm having a slow day today*)
<Pici> Myrtti: Indeed I do.
<Myrtti> how did you get the information he was from Brazil so quickly?
<ikonia> Myrtti: I use colour hilighting for domains sometimes
<Pici> Myrtti: I use geoip.pl
<Myrtti> I cut and paste the IP addresses and do a whois on them on another terminal window...
<Pici> Myrtti: http://pastebin.com/f73b7117
<Myrtti> Pici: thanks
<Myrtti> you're a lifesaver
<Pici> Myrtti: You'll need libgeoip1 and also to /set geoip_dat within irssi
<Pici> oh, I guess the latter is explained in the file.
<Pici> I suppose you could append it to your onjoin stuff too if you felt like hacking that in.
<topyli> Myrtti: please figure out a consulting job for me, via coss or something. i'm a demotivated, tired, bs distributed work expert :(
<ikonia> topyli: what would you like to do 
<Tm_T> topyli: I second that =)
<Tm_T> topyli: and I'm only student, already mentally raped by univ-bs
<topyli> ikonia: i would like to smooth out distributed, internet-mediated workplaces where commerce and free communities interface
<ikonia> topyli: you want to be paid to be on irc ?
<topyli> that's where i've done some research and i pretend to know
<topyli> ikonia: yes, with hugs
<topyli> :\
<ikonia> some of the companies I work for write into my contract that they will pay for X ammount of IRC time 
<ikonia> it is out there
<Myrtti> I guess that geoip thingie wont work then
<Pici> Myrtti: Why not?
<Myrtti> I don't have geo/ip.pm installed on kapsi and I have no idea how to get cpan to install it for me
<ikonia> topyli: as in companys want/will allow people to partipate in internet mediated workplaces
<Myrtti> and I'm tired
<topyli> well i'm willing to do more. i would like to figure out potential problems between upstream and companies, communicate the company's commercial goals to communities and the community's goals to the company
<Myrtti> looks like I've tried to make it work earlier
<Pici> oh :(
<topyli> then figure out how to do this effectively without forking anything
<topyli> the problem is, i'm working full time with my dissertation right now, just to get my phd, and i'm very frustrated with that. i want real work
<topyli> Myrtti: personal cpan installs should work on kapsi's servers. i'm not sure
<topyli> ikonia: yeah i believe Myrtti is working pretty much on the internet atm
<Myrtti> topyli: unfortunately I don't have the energy to work it out
<mneptok> crazy Finns. *grumble*
<Myrtti> topyli: say that again?
<topyli> Myrtti: well it is about perl, you need a fully-aware zen mind to figure it out
<Myrtti> yeah
<topyli> Myrtti: you're working predominantly from home aren't you?
<mneptok> topyli: "When you can take the pebble from my hand, grasshoper, you will gain access to CPAN."
<Myrtti> very much so
<topyli> mneptok: something like that :)
<topyli> Myrtti: you're a bad example though, your company is only two hours away and only a few people. sorry about that
<Myrtti> hey, we've got about 60 people!
<Myrtti> not fair!
<Pici> I didn't do anything special to get geoip working here (ubuntu 8.10), just installed that one library I mentioned earlier... I think
<Myrtti> and we've got people in Brussels too
<Myrtti> and Vietnam
<Pici> Myrtti: oh.. libgeo-ip-perl exists on 8.10
<Pici> The package
<Tm_T> Myrtti: Brussels/Joensuu/something in that particular case
<topyli> what i'm interested in is hierarchies being replaced by distributed projects of hundreds of people, organized mostly around tools, the object of work and perhaps some common goal
<Pici> Its on gutsy +
<Myrtti> Pici: sure - but it doesn't help me because I'm not administrator of the server
<Pici> Myrtti: oooh
<topyli> like free software projects. companies can be an important part of that
<Tm_T> Pici: you know, we have some 2000 users in these servers
<topyli> oh it's more distributed and mediated than i though
<topyli> t
<Tm_T> Pici: 2500+ lines in /etc/passwd actually (:
<topyli> there's no job i could apply for. "guy who tries to grok commercial open source" doesn't come up much
<topyli> maybe i should just go talk to someone and say "let's figure out what i could do"
<Myrtti> topyli: tekes?
<Myrtti> topyli: sitra?
<topyli> Myrtti: i would prefer a company actually in this business
<topyli> otherwise i might as well go on with research
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<topyli> right now, i think i'm going to need a long sick leave. as it is, i can't work. i'm playing xgalaga and drinking beer at the pub
<mneptok> topyli: sudo apt-get install maelstrom
<topyli> mneptok: yes i play maelstrom too :)
<mneptok> topyli: been addicted since c1993.
<Pici> gweled
<mneptok> (boys and their toys, doanchya know)
<topyli> Pici: i did play gweled but i got tired of it. too much brain required
<topyli> mneptok: i learned both xgalaga and maelstrom around 2000 or so, they were big hits when i was writing my masters thesis in 2002
<topyli> i forgot both for a long time, but now they're making a comeback
<topyli> i guess they're something "else" to do when work sucks
<mneptok> topyli: i tend to game on the PS3. but Maelstrom is an old, relaible friend.
<topyli> isn't maelstrom originally for the apple <something>?
<topyli> whatever had the wonderful graphics needed
<topyli> i also play super mario in zsnes
<Myrtti> mneptok: this better be a good game
<topyli> hehe
<Myrtti> oh, right
<Myrtti> it's this one
 * Myrtti uninstalls
<mneptok> Myrtti: best Asteroids clone EVAR
<topyli> :(
<Myrtti> I can barely play klondike
<topyli> this is a real man's game
<mneptok> topyli: and yeah, it was originally a Mac classic game by Andrew Welch/Ambrosia
<Myrtti> I think I'll go back to coding
<Pici> yay
<Myrtti> that's enough of games for me
<topyli> mneptok: yes ambrosia is of course still in the credits
<topyli> mneptok: have you ever read the README for xgalaga?
<topyli> if not, do it :)
<topyli> the author talks about the wonderful graphics he was able to create thanks to this great library
<topyli> he also warns that it is a memory hog
<jussi01> ikonia: pm?
 * mneptok gets a src .deb
<topyli> mneptok: it's in blah/blah/doc/xgalaga
<Myrtti> I should reconfigure mpd
 * jussi01 just learnt a stupidly basic thing on the guitar... but it makes songs sound _much_ better :D
<jussi01> btw topyli, when are you coming to visit me?
<topyli> hmm
<topyli> there's a money problem. i should create an important business trip
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> topyli: where do you work again?
<mneptok> topyli: i think that's one of those README files that just made it to UTF-8 from cuneiform and clay. ;)
<Myrtti> jussi01: cs.helsinki.fi
<jussi01> heh
<topyli> i work at the goddamn university, writing that stupid dissertation so that they can get their money, while doing research at this damn project studying knowledge production within diabetic peer groups
<topyli> damn it!
<topyli> Myrtti: not cs
<Myrtti> topyli: somewhere there anyway
 * jussi01 huggles topyli
 * Myrtti waves her hands
<Myrtti> let's all get recruited by jussi01's employer
 * Tm_T dies
<topyli> jussi01: hire me to a sane job
<jussi01> topyli: if the damned credit crunch didnt come, I would!!
 * Myrtti grunts something inaudible about writing yet another goddamn prestudy
<topyli> jussi01: oooo the perfect excuse! :)
<jussi01> hehe
<Pici> Can I be annoyed too?
<topyli> Pici: please do
<jussi01> topyli: well luxury goods are the first to suffer...
<jussi01> Pici: no, wait your turn!
<jussi01> :P
<topyli> i can hardly afford beer!
 * Myrtti says nothing
 * jussi01 goes to play more bob dylan...
<Tm_T> topyli: well, I haven't got any income since last month
<topyli> :(
<Tm_T> did I won something?
<Pici> I'm just annoyed that I was asked to do the same exact (sql)report that my coworker was asked to do.  Supposedly mine was supposed to be the 'quick and dirty' version... but they never told me that.
<jussi01> Pici: that sucks
<topyli> i have project money until the end of may. then i will likely get a small grant that will last 3 or 4 months
<jussi01> Tm_T: you won the right to have no cash
<topyli> then i'll hopefully have the damn book and get the magic phd
<topyli> then i'll have to get a job or have a pretty good research plan. a job would be more sane
<MattJ> Amy_Swallows is spamming people who join #ubuntu
<jpds> !staff | [ ~Amy_Swallows!n=DarrenJo@77-99-168-121.cable.ubr04.camd.blueyonder.co.uk  ] watch me swallow all that yummy spunk on my cam xXx 
<ubottu> [ ~Amy_Swallows!n=DarrenJo@77-99-168-121.cable.ubr04.camd.blueyonder.co.uk  ] watch me swallow all that yummy spunk on my cam xXx: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<SportChick> jpds: what chan?
<jpds> SportChick: #ubuntu
<tomaw> fixed already
<SportChick> yeah I saw, thanks tomaw 
<tomaw> it spammed me when I joined one if its channels
<MattJ> Thanks :)
<nalioth> jpds: that isn't necessary
<nalioth> shooting a cop in the head while demonstrating what you witnessed is NOT how to do things
<jdong> lol I like that analogy
<mneptok> nalioth: wait .... really?
 * mneptok has been doing it wrong
 * nalioth NOTs mneptok 
<topyli> i believe a fist fight is now the only way
<mneptok> make it clothing-optional and i'll consider it.
<Myrtti> you lost me there fellers
<Myrtti> OH COOL I'VE MISPLACED MY INTERNET BANKING KEYS
<topyli> there you go
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I love the bank of america thing that gives you the "security picture"
<jdong> my label on it is always "This ain't the right one. TAKE THAT HACKER"
<Myrtti> FAIL.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> guess what I just realised
<Myrtti> I was in FOSDEM, right? there was this fellow who was at LUGRadio Live last summer. He didn't have Debian Women shirts then, and he forgot to make them.
<Myrtti> so I saw him now in FOSDEM and poked him
<Myrtti> "where's me shirts"
<Myrtti> I now realised *who* I poked.
 * Myrtti facepalms and blushes
<Myrtti> *whistle*
<mneptok> Steve Ballmer?
<Myrtti> Steve McIntyre
<ikonia> what's the format for removing multiple bans in one go
<ikonia> I can never remember this
<Myrtti> /mode -bbb ban1 ban2 ban3
<jussi01> ikonia: -bbbb ban ban ban ban iirc (test I *might* be worng)
<Myrtti> I think three is the maximum
<Myrtti> might be wrong
<jussi01> I thought it was 4
<Myrtti> :-P
<ikonia> I'll play safe with 3
<ikonia> there we go, that should clean up a bit
<mneptok> ikonia: most ircd's define 5 as a max
<ikonia> mneptok: good to know
<mneptok> m4v: how may we help you?
<m4v> mneptok: nop, sorry. I'm leaving.
<nalioth> it is as many as you want
<ikonia> nalioth: or really, cool
<Jack_Sparrow> That sources list is a disaster....... http://paste.ubuntu.com/117035/
<mneptok> omg
<Jack_Sparrow> And he wonders why he has issues
<Myrtti> "oops"
<mneptok> all it's missing is: deb http://windows.microsoft.com/vista sp1 main
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> too funny
<Myrtti> 3AHAAA
<Myrtti> found it
<jussi01> mneptok: rofl...
<ikonia> not good
<Myrtti> oh carp and other fishes
 * Myrtti didn't realise her phone/adsl bill was due today too
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti Time for me to go outside in shorts and t-shirt and light the BBQ and get dinner started ..  :)
 * Myrtti 's head implodes
<ikonia> who's a know web "goto" guy who's trusted
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell RAMDAC about pm
<Seeker`> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> Seeker`: getting stuck in a rut doing some html stuff
<ikonia> I have a crappy design eye
<Myrtti> ikonia: as weird as it may seem, you might want to poke snuxoll if you can't find anyone else. He knows his stuff
<ikonia> no, he's been useful in the past
<ikonia> he just didn't appear active
<ikonia> nothing odd about snuxoll's web ability
<mneptok> ikonia: he was active a few hours ago.
<mneptok> ikonia: 15:40 in his aprt of the world
<mneptok> *part
<ikonia> he's there
<Myrtti> graaah lag I hates it
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<topyli> i'm going to bed. i'm leavng mikem, nbeebo and a couple of paranoid users on -ot
<topyli> good night 
<Pici> Pricey: May we set -r on #ubuntu now
<Pricey> sure
<Pricey> was just about to during the shameless break 8-)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-12
<Pici> grm
<Pici> !pptp
<ubottu> pptp is not good according to Bruce Schneier http://schneier.com/pptp.html  here the words insecurity are useful
<Pici> Thats not helpful at all
<Pici> ubottu: forget pptp
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<genii> Might be a nice url for pptp factoid: http://tipotheday.com/2008/04/29/connect-to-windows-vpn-server-pptp-with-ubuntu-hardy-heron/
<ikonia> elk are you there ?
<ikonia> el
<ikonia> oops
 * genii sips and looks out for genus cervus
<ikonia> @
<genii> Weird. All this animosity against ubottu for some reason in #u
<Tm_T> hm?
<genii> Tm_T: Ah, just some users telling him to shutup, doing stuff like !get pos !get laid     etc etc
<Tm_T> ...
<ikonia> panarchy is now becoming an issue in all ubuntu channels
<ikonia> his inability to parctipate or understand requests is getting very old
<ikonia> can someone please remove him from #offtopic - he's been warned 10 times about spamming channels with the same questions and he's just done #kubuntu #xubuntu and #offtopic
<ikonia> he's had enough warnings
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Panarchy> Is this where I go to report content problems with the ubottu bot?
<elky> no
<elky> you do that on launchpad
<jussi01> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
 * genii slides jussi01 a strong coffee
 * jussi01 gulps it down
<ikonia> Panarchy: while you are here - is there something I'm not making clear to you about spamming multiple channels ?
<ikonia> Panarchy: I have asked you 10 times to not spam the same queston in multiple channels, yet you've just done #kubuntu #ubuntu-offtopic #xubuntu ?
<ikonia> I've asked you - 10 - 15 times at least to stop
<ikonia> Panarchy: this is the sort of behaviour that will stop you getting your ban lifted and gain you futher bans 
<ikonia> Panarchy: is there some part of asking you to  stop doing it I'm not making clear? 
<elky> Panarchy, you were warned that further misbehaviour would mean banning from #ubuntu-offtopic. can you give me any good reason why i shouldn't?
<ikonia> Panarchy: you need to respond to this question as it's clear something is going wrong  ?
<ikonia> this is going no where - again
<Myrtti> ladidida
<ikonia> same old thing
<ikonia> Panarchy: Please respond 
<Myrtti> idle for 15mins...
<ikonia> this is standard issue
<ikonia> because he's being told to do something
<ikonia> please also remove from #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> this behaviour patern is getting very old with him
<jussi01> he is silent. no reason to remove.
<ikonia> jussi01: he's been asked 10 - 15 times at least to stop spamming multiple channels with the same question
<jussi01> ikonia: has he spammed -ot?
<ikonia> he did #kubuntu #xubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic with the same question at the same time
<ikonia> with the same question yes
<ikonia> he's been asked MANY times to stop doing this
<jussi01> I am not going to remove him when I didnt see it. if we are removing people there needs to a timely correlation with what they have done wrong.
<ikonia> I'm disagreeing on this
<ikonia> if someone is asked to stop doing something and persistantly keep doing it - it needs to be stopped
<ikonia> just because no-one was around at the time to catch him
<jussi01> ikonia: if he has done it before, hell do it again. well get him next time. 
<ikonia> look at his ban list
<ikonia> allowing him to continue is just justifying his behaviour
<ikonia> I've just spoke to him about it in this channel - again and he just ignores it
<ikonia> ignores it
<jussi01> Well Miia has just gone and forwarded him here anyway.
<ikonia> so I notice, 
<ikonia> thank you
<Myrtti> huh?
<Myrtti> I can take it off if you want to argue more
<ikonia> no no, I'm happy, not agruing, I'll go with what's decided, I'm just making my point clear
<ikonia> if you want to remove it - thats your call, I' won't argue it, I just want to be clear why I'm saying enough 
<ikonia> "enough" I mean 
<elky> take the forward off. he'll treat it as a game
<Myrtti> I DESPERATELY want Kraft's Mac and Cheese.
<Myrtti> like, NOW,.
 * elky offers Myrtti some mustardy cheesy potato and sweet potato instead
<Myrtti> huh?!?! http://qgil.jaiku.com/presence/53497458
<Myrtti> NOOOOO
<Myrtti> LOL
<Myrtti> *ROFL*
<Myrtti> HAHAHAHAHA HHHHAAAA
<elky> the irony, it hurts
<jussi01> hahahahahaha
<elky> so, a paperless office?
<Myrtti> *snork*
 * Myrtti goes to make breakfast
<Myrtti> he seems to be out there like a snow man
 * Panarchy says Hi
<ikonia> hello again
<Panarchy> I was very preoccupied with something I was doing. Came back online and found that I was banned. Seems that ikonia banned me.
<Panarchy> Reason?
<ikonia> thank you for rejoining - I'd rather discuss it here than in a pm 
<ikonia> Panarchy: did you not cross-post the same question in #ubuntu-offtopic #xubuntu and #kubuntu ?
<Panarchy> Not sure
<ikonia> really.....
<Panarchy> Have been 'offline' for a long time now
<ikonia> no you've not
<Panarchy> Came back, and found that I was banned from #kubuntu
<ikonia> this was about an hour or two ago
<Panarchy> well away
<ikonia> it was 35 minutes after you did it
<elky> it was less than an hour ago
<Panarchy> Forgot to use the /away command
<Panarchy> You are no longer marked as being awa
<ikonia> the /away command is not important to the reason
<Panarchy> !think
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about think
<Panarchy> lol
<ikonia> Panarchy: how many times have I asked you to a.) read/understand the topic b.) not cross-post the same question in multiple channels 
<ikonia> how many times this week alone ?
<Panarchy> Well my cross-posting involved all Ubuntu based distribution
<elky> Panarchy, you really are not in a position to debate anything here. You have proven that you cannot follow rules, and that you are perpetual waste of our time-based resources.
<Panarchy> ikonia asked me to debate it here
<ikonia> I didn't ask you to debate anything
<elky> no, he didnt ask you to debate
<ikonia> I asked you to come here to discuss the ban rather than in a pm 
<Panarchy> <ikonia> if you wish to discuss it join #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> Panarchy: your cross-posting did not invovle all ubuntu based distributions
<elky> he asked you to listen and respond, not argue a case.
<Panarchy> ikonia: how didn't it?
<ikonia> Panarchy: you asked if there was any CD's you'd missed off the shipit site - thats not even an ubuntu distribution topic - thats just an offtopic question
<ikonia> Panarchy: how would #xubuntu know about any other shipt distros other than #xubuntu, same for #kubuntu etc etc
<ikonia> Panarchy: you asked in offtopic, that was a solid place to ask 
<ikonia> #ubuntu-offtopic - sorry to be clear
<Panarchy> ah
<elky> except your continued misbehaviour in there before then is the reason you're banned from there.
<Panarchy> Okay, well now I know
<ikonia> Panarchy: great, so I suggest we move on and go about our IRC day 
<ikonia> Panarchy: thanks for dropping in to dicuss this, much better than in pm 
<Panarchy> Better be off to bed now, early start tomorrow. Perhaps we can talk this over another day?
<ikonia> not much more to discuss, you understand the reason, so that's great
 * Panarchy leaves to have Linux dreams
<elky> at least he didn't spam this time
<ikonia> I've asked him times to stop doing that too
<ikonia> he doesn't listen
<elky> do the ops of the other chan he 'graces' feel the same way about him as we do?
<ikonia> I know hentaiXP in ##windows is fed up of him
<elky> christel, can we have a few days respite? :P
<ikonia> talk to hentaix, I know I'm fed up of him
<elky> his main objective seems to be to annoy as many people as he can in the shortest space of time
<elky> he sucks at efficiency though
<bazhang> mission accomplished
<ikonia> I think he's just blind to what's going on - he's too busy trying to be "l33t" eg: threaten to take channels down, build linux distros, etc etc
<elky> bazhang, nah. i could annoy way more way quicker
<elky> has he threatened other channels?
<Myrtti> elky: canIhavealollipop?
<Myrtti> elky: plzok?
<Myrtti> elky: lollipopok?
<elky> Myrtti, you're too cute to be annoying
<Myrtti> IWANTALOLLIPOP
<bazhang> haha
<Myrtti> NAO
 * elky gives Myrtti a lollipop
<Myrtti> lollipooooopssssss
<Myrtti> lollipop lollipoplollipop
<Myrtti> lollipop lollipoplollipop
<Myrtti> lollipop lollipoplollipop
<Myrtti> lollipop lollipoplollipop
<elky> hehehe
 * ikonia is now annoyed - well done
<Myrtti> see
<Myrtti> all it needs is a professional touch
<Myrtti> isn't firestarter unsupported these days?
<elky> probably
<ikonia> no idea
<Myrtti> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Myrtti> !info firestarter
<ubottu> firestarter (source: firestarter): gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-6ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 407 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<Myrtti> :-o
<elky> didnt iptables get replaced with UFW
<ikonia> iptables is the bak of ufw isn't it
<ikonia> back
<elky> i thought it was a new thing altogether, but then, i'm out of touch with the tech decision side of things
<ikonia> I just use iptables, 
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure ufw is jus a front end
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> man page says so :)
<elky> cool
<elky> i cant imagine that replacing iptables would go down all that well
<ikonia> iptables is mega
<elky> well, it is the brainchild of Rusty
<elky> you should hide in mjg's suitcase in late jan and come over for an LCA
<elky> you get to rub shoulders with awesome peeps like Rusty and Tridge
<elky> anyway, bathtime
<ikonia> would be interesting
<ikonia> I'd enjoy a Aus trip
<elky> start saving :)
<elky> although, next LCA is ironically in NZ
<ikonia> NZ is on my list of places to see/visit
 * Myrtti is feeling too friendly today
<ikonia> Myrtti: I feel time wasting is on the cards a lot today
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> atleast sophie is now getting some help, she's been ignored in #ubuntu a lot...
<Myrtti> she/he
<ikonia> I didn't see her in #ubuntu to be honest
<ikonia> Myrtti: got a meeting can you finish off helping her install ?
<Myrtti> sure I can try
 * Myrtti yawns
 * Myrtti blinks
<topyli> i want to go to new zealand, just to be able to say i've been to the other side of the world
<topyli> can't go much further from here :)
<ikonia> topyli: yes, I'd like to see a totally different side of the planet
<topyli> i bet everything is like in Opposite Land. who knows, they might even drive on the left side of the road or something crazy like that
<Myrtti> or eat marmite
<Myrtti> er
<Myrtti> vegemite
 * ikonia returns
<popey> \o/ marmite hilight
<topyli> hehehe
<ikonia> popey: have you really got that on hilight ?
<Myrtti> popey: we love you
<Myrtti> ikonia: he has
<ikonia> you weirdo 
<popey> :)
<popey> yes
<ikonia> marmite is wrong
<popey> 11:35:44    9 fosdem
<popey> 11:35:44   10 marmite
<popey> 11:35:44   11 kwak
<popey> :)
<topyli> popey monitors all of freenode, to ensure nobody disses marmite
<popey> exactly!
<ikonia> popey: you're wrong....urghhh
<Myrtti> I wish my hilights would work
<ikonia> Myrtti:  in irssi ?
<Myrtti> yeah
<ikonia> Myrtti: what's up with them, how did you set them ?
<jussi01> they dont eat vegemite in new zealand...
<Myrtti> they're all wonky
<ikonia> jussi01: isn't vegemite - marmite (same product) ?
<jussi01> no
<ikonia> ooh, what's different ?
<popey> no
<jussi01> definately not
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117221/
<popey> vegemite is smoother
<popey> less harsh tasting
<popey> vegemite is marmite for girls basically :)
<jussi01> they taste different, hard to explain
<ikonia> popey:  less chunky disgusitng taste then
<popey> chunky!?
<jussi01> popey: nono... careful
<Myrtti> oh yeah, I should go and check if there's vegemite at W&S
<ikonia> jussi01: also I need some more of your unusual finnish drink
<jussi01> ikonia: you liked it last time?
<ikonia> yes, loved it
<ikonia> both of them
<Myrtti> jussi01: are you teaching them to become Finnish alcoholics?
<Myrtti> jussi01: tut-tut
<jussi01> the cloudberry stuff or the salmiakki?
<jussi01> Myrtti: bwahhahahah
<ikonia> the cloudberry desert stuff was nice, almost done with that, the salmiakki was finished last night
<jussi01> Myrtti: just upping the finnish GNP
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: oh, right
<Myrtti> jussi01: carry on then
<Myrtti> I'm upping the UK one
<Myrtti> so I guess this evens things out
 * Myrtti whistles innocently
<topyli> aren't we international now
<ikonia> topyli: what non-uk produce can you offer me ?
<Myrtti> reindeer meat.
<ikonia> no thanks
<Myrtti> not even as jerky?
<jussi01> ikonia: I can source lots of things from Australia, jsut tell me what you want...
<Myrtti> how shocking
<elky> marmite is so much better than vegemite
<ikonia> jussi01: non-uk varity
<topyli> sun-dried reindeer jerky from lapland
<jussi01> ikonia: the reindeer meat is _sooo_ good
<ikonia> I had an assuie ginger beer drink the other day that was fantastic
<Myrtti> mmmmmm
<ikonia> jussi01: can't do it
<Myrtti> omnomnomnom
<ikonia> jussi01: break my heart
<elky> ikonia, bundaberg?
<jussi01> ikonia: the bunderberg stuff?
<jussi01> elky: :D
<ikonia> elky: brown tin ?
<elky> it comes in glass bottles over here
<ikonia> I think it was bunderberg, but can't be sure
<elky> dunno if it comes in cans at all
<ikonia> oh, maybe not then
<jussi01> ikonia: http://www.bundaberg-brew.com.au/
<elky> it might for export
<ikonia> the guy who gave it me got it from an Aussie shop in London
<ikonia> yes it's that one
<ikonia> it had a kangaroo on the label
 * jussi01 whacks ikonia with a pm bat
<elky> bundaberg is good for three things. sugar, ginger beer, and rum.
<ikonia> the gingerbeer was noce
<elky> yeah, it is
 * jussi01 thwacks ikonia again :D
<jussi01> +1 on bunderberg ginger beer :)
<elky> the rum is good too, in small quantities
<elky> i find it too sweet myself
<elky> then, i'm a whisky girl, not a rum girl
<ikonia> didn't know they did run until 30 seconds ago 
<ikonia> rum = mojito
<elky> ikonia, it's a dark rum
<Myrtti> mmmmm mojitos
<elky> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundaberg_Rum
<ikonia> Myrtti: yeah get with it
<elky> you should be able to get the rum over there... it's owned by a british mob these days
<ikonia> elky: that means nothing
<elky> oh, and dont get the bright idea to mix the two bundaberg beverages. it's quite a sickly blend
<ikonia> I'll keep that in mind
<jussi01> rofl
<elky> even with dry ginger ale it's bad. some people seem to like it though
<ikonia> you did well with web stuff yesterday, who is my goto guy for "graphics"
<ikonia> as in good with image manipulation/editing
 * Myrtti ducks and covers
<elky> depends how quick you want stuff
<ikonia> not urgent
<ikonia> just want help with some minor graphics stuff
<ikonia> trying to learn / do as much myself but I've readed a block on some stuff
<jussi01> mma could probably help, or kwwii
<elky> drop me a mail and i'll see what time i can find over the weekend while i avoid the intarwebs going 'wah, my valentine hates me, i'll go cut myself now'
<ikonia> ha ha poor elky - I'll send you some chocies
<jussi01> elky: at least you have a valentine...
<ikonia> jussi01: good to know
<ikonia> jussi01: I'll send you some too
<jussi01> :)
<elky> jussi01, no, i dont.
<ikonia> choccies all round
<elky> but irc and esp -offtopic will turn into a haze of emos mourning how their crush doesnt even know they exist
<Myrtti> can I be an emo too?
<Myrtti> we decided we're postponing Valentines with one month and two days
<jussi01> valentines day on saturday, hrmmm... might just go and sit in my house and do nothing, dont beleive in stupid comercial holidays :P
<ikonia> Myrtti: do you want choccies too then ?
 * ikonia begins a big on line order
<Myrtti> ikonia: I suppose I'll be getting them :-)
<Myrtti> I still think Cadbury's Dairy Milk is the worst excuse for milk chocolate I've seen so far
 * jussi01 slaps Myrtti
<Myrtti> what?
<Myrtti> it's horrible
<Myrtti> if I have to have milk chocolate, it's either Marabou or if that can't be found, Fazer
<Myrtti> and yes I know that's not the reason you slapped me, jussi01 
<jussi01> ;)
<jussi01> glad you work it out
<elky> there is an idiot in my loco offtopic channel arguing that writing an OS in C does not make sense, and we should be porting linux to be written in Python.
<Myrtti> hehehhehehehehehe
<Myrtti> elky: great fun ;-)
<jussi01> elky: I parted there cause I kept getting hilighted...
<elky> jussi01, oh? by who?
<elky> aside from me
<ikonia> his fan club
<ikonia> the "juicers" I like to call them
<jussi01> elky: noone in particular, just swear words
<jussi01> ikonia: !!
<jussi01> and every kid in Australia has heard that particular swear word multiple times cince bnirth ;)
<elky> ah. yes. the whole me not being there to bitchslap their manners into them anymore
<jussi01> cripes my typos are bad today
<elky> the channel is primarily there so they can talk about sport and cars etc, without flooding the logs with irrelevent crap
<jussi01> yep
<Myrtti> no knitting or cooking or babies? j/k
<jussi01> and they have some serious verbal diorehea...:P
<elky> they just abuse the relaxed nature of it. there was a decision to not lynch for swearing, and some take it too far quite easily
<elky> jussi01, the one starting with simple?
<jussi01> elky: and the rest of them...
<Myrtti> ♥ Radiohead
<elky> jussi01, he's trying to argue that C is *more* abstracted than Python
<ikonia> elky: you've got mail
<Myrtti> !alias
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias
<Myrtti> hold on, brain thinking
<Pici> We're sorry, all of our operators are currently busy. Please continue to hold.
<Myrtti> Pici: help me out here
<Myrtti> !panels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panels
<Myrtti> !panels-#xubuntu
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Pici> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Pici> What are we looking to do?
<Myrtti> more aliases for that xubuntu factoid
<Myrtti> !panel, !xfce4-panel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> I've forgotten my ubottufu
<Myrtti> though with jaunty that factoid should become obsolete
<Myrtti> isn't it !alias xfce4-panel panels or something?
<Myrtti> I can't think
<Myrtti> HAELP HAELP
<Pici> !xfce4-panel is <reply> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Myrtti> but...
<Myrtti> !-panels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panels
<Myrtti> !-panels-#xubuntu
<ubottu> panels-#xubuntu has no aliases - added by Amaranth on 2009-02-06 22:43:21
<Pici> !no panels-#xubuntu is <alias> xfce4-panel
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> You can't <alias> to a channel specific factoid iirc.
<Myrtti> oh.
<Myrtti> ok
<Pici> !panels is <alias> resetpanels
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Myrtti> !panel-#xubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel-#xubuntu
<Myrtti> !panel-#xubuntu is <reply> foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Pici> !no panel-#xubuntu is <alias> xfce4-panel
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> ie. !panel is <alias> panels-#xubuntu   wouldnt work
<Myrtti> right
<ikonia> can you just overwrite alias
<ikonia> or do you have to remove and re-alias
<Pici> You have to use '!no foo is bar'
<ikonia> Pici: nice catch
<Myrtti> !xfce4-panel-#xubuntu ~= s/xfce4-panels/xfce4-panel/
<ubottu> I know nothing about xfce4-panel-#xubuntu yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !xfce4-panel ~= s/xfce4-panels/xfce4-panel/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Pici> nalioth: Do you run two floodbots? I can never remember... if so, could you start a second one?
<Myrtti> jussi01: Duncan says it's ok if I give you my Marmite :-)
<jussi01> super :D
<ikonia> can you not get it in finland
<ikonia> ?
<jussi01> no
<ikonia> no way
<ikonia> I'll ship you some over then
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> marmite coming all ways :D 
<Myrtti> I'm going to check if I can find Vegemite anyway
<Myrtti> I suspect it would be nice if there'd be Marmite in my cupboard for him :-)
<ikonia> I'll send a UK food parcel 
<ikonia> I don't think fish 'n chips would keep though 
<jussi01> sadly
<Myrtti> yngh, pork pies :-/
<Myrtti> but hey, he's got his own deep frier now
<jussi01> ikonia: pity you cant get it here for valentines day :D
<ikonia> you want a fish supper for valentines day......wrong wrong wrong
<ikonia> I'll do a little UK food parcel
<ikonia> I'll have a ponder
<Myrtti> jussi01: I can ask Duncan to check for Valentine's Marmite
<Myrtti> he found it in September, had champagne or something in it
<jussi01> rofl
 * jussi01 is touched that everyone is thinking of him :)
<Pici> I'm not thinking of you
<Myrtti> jussi01: with a PINK jar
<Myrtti> or atleast the lid was pink, I'm told
<Myrtti> and the jar heartshaped or something
<ikonia> cowkillgoat_: how can we help ?
<cowkillgoat_> yes, i just wish to know how much longer i am banned from ubuntu offtopic
<ikonia> cowkillgoat_: why where you banned ?
<ikonia> cowkillgoat_: and how banned you
<cowkillgoat_> dont remember
<Myrtti> @bansearch cowkillgoat
<ubottu> Match: *!*@59.183* by tonyyarusso in #ubuntu-offtopic on Feb 09 2009 12:43:54 (ID: 9870)
<cowkillgoat_> the ban was a long time ago
<ikonia> cowkillgoat_: 4 days
<ikonia> well 3
<cowkillgoat_> folks there think i'm a troll
<cowkillgoat_> 3 days
<cowkillgoat_> good
<cowkillgoat_> thanks
<ikonia> not really a long time ago 
<cowkillgoat_> a few days is a long time ago in irclife
<Myrtti> hah :-D
<ikonia> how many bans are there.......
<ikonia> there are tons
<ikonia> cowkillgoat_: oooh your the guy with many nick names
<cowkillgoat_> i just used a different name each time
<ikonia> yeah, so I see
<cowkillgoat_> but i wasent really trolling, just asking the same question many times and defending mac os x sometiems
<ikonia> you keep getting banned a lot
<cowkillgoat_> *sometimes
<ikonia> cowkillgoat_: you had the nick "nickchangertroll" 
<ikonia> it's clear you know what you are doing and what your intention is
<cowkillgoat_> yes, i call myself a troll quite often
<cowkillgoat_> are you trying to say i came on ubuntu off topic with the intention to troll
<ikonia> oh yes, and I warned you the day before you where banned this time
<ikonia> so lets see
<ikonia> 1.) I warn you 
<ikonia> 2.) the next day you come in with the nick "nickchangertroll"
<ikonia> 3.) you get banned
<ikonia> 4.) you come straight back in with a new nick
<ikonia> doesn't look a good state of events does it
<cowkillgoat_> i shall not have troll in my nick ever again, is that better?
<cowkillgoat_> the word "troll"
<ikonia>  no
<ikonia> look at the sequence of events I just listed - does that look good to you
<cowkillgoat_> yes,
<ikonia> 5.) you get banned again for ban dodging
<ikonia> cowkillgoat_: you think that looks like acceptable behaviour ?
<cowkillgoat_> "ban dodging" i dont even know how to do that(thats a lie) but i did not ban dodge on ubuntu offtopic or any other channel on freenode
<ikonia> cowkillgoat_: you got banned from #ubuntu-offtopic and straight away re-joined with a new nick name and ip
<ikonia> and looking at the ban history - not for the first time
<ikonia> that is called "ban dodging"
<cowkillgoat_> i might have rejoined with a new nick but, new ip = false
<ikonia> 59.183.57.130 
<ikonia> 59.183.52.117
<ikonia> not false
<ikonia> don't lie
<cowkillgoat_> i swear i did not change my ip
<ikonia> I think this conversation is going no-where as it's clear you know what your doing and then you lie about it
<ikonia> lets just move along and you can either come back when you feel you know how to behave and not mess around with people - or find somewhere else to be a pain/troll/whatever you want to call yourself ?
<cowkillgoat_> i am not lieing, maybe something to do with my isp, but i did not change my ip 
<ikonia> wow - that is a really good co-incidence his ip changed straight after his ban
<ikonia> how lucky is that, I need to get on that ISP
<ikonia> cowkillgoat_: please leave the channel if you have nothing else to add
<cowkillgoat_> yes i will but could you please repeat your last sentence before i left
<ikonia> wow - that is a really good co-incidence his ip changed straight after his ban
<ikonia> how lucky is that, I need to get on that ISP
<ikonia> how is that
<ikonia> or "lets just move along and you can either come back when you feel you know how to behave and not mess around with people - or find somewhere else to be a pain/troll/whatever you want to call yourself ?
<ikonia> is that the one you where looking for ?
<ikonia> cowkillgoat_: if thats it - could you please leave the channel now
<cowkillgoat_> ikonia: wow - that is a really good co-incidence his ip changed straight after his ban; i do not know how that happened :(
<ikonia> cowkillgoat_: you still managed to change your nickname - which you did know how that happened, so same principal
 * gnomefreak wonders how many people think yofel__'s quit message is true
<jdong> care to repeat it for those who are curious? :)
<Myrtti> the irc quit message viru
<Myrtti> s
<jdong> ah
<gnomefreak> yep that one
<Flannel> We're still down a floodbot
<ikonia> Pici: +o
<Pici> ikonia: thank ye
<ikonia> easy to miss
<ikonia> Myrtti: going mad ?
<Myrtti> no
<ikonia> just adding a forward
<ikonia> didn't see that
<ikonia> maybe I'm going mad
<jussi01> ikonia: what do you mean? you are mad :D
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> then all is normal
<Myrtti> jussi01: what do you mean? WE ARE MAD :D
<nalioth> Pici: i believe we're having network difficulties with the floodbots
<nalioth> Pici: if i start another, we'll possibly have 4 later
<Pici> nalioth: We can do without for now then.
<Myrtti> I HATE LAG
 * jussi01 is now on jaunty! :D
<nalioth> Pici: backup started, lmk if 4 show up
<Pici> nalioth: righto
<ubottu> In ubottu, annie said: wat is bot?
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell annie about bot
<Pici> ubottu: tell myrtti about bot
<ubottu> myrtti, please see my private message
<Pici> hm. It always tells me' pici wants you to know about bot'
<Myrtti> gee, thanks Pici
<Pici> ubottu: tell me about bot
<ubottu> Pici, please see my private message
<Pici> Myrtti: nevermind me. 
 * genii hands out large coffee mugs, then fills them
 * nickrud bought a broken espresso machine, and wanted to give a cup all round ;(
<jdong> aww
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell likemindead about away
<Myrtti> anyone awake at -ot?
<Myrtti> some backup would be appreciated
<nickrud> watching, for what it's worth
<Myrtti> thank you
<nickrud> if there was ever a leading question, that was it :)
<Myrtti> exactly
 * Mez hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> !
<Mez> what?
<Mez> you seemed like you needed one
<Myrtti> oh, didn't realize :-D
<Mez> sorry if I caused offence
<Mez> :P
<Myrtti> :-9
<Myrtti> graah. Where does all this lag come from?
<Mez> its a government conspiracy
 * Myrtti yawns
<Seeker`> quite
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * mneptok beeps Myrtti's nose
<Myrtti> eeeep
<mneptok> terve.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-13
 * quassel243 sips
<tritium> hello!
<quassel243> Damn. Recompiled my quassel and now I have to reset everything :/
<tritium> mneptok: please pass the Canadian bacon.  We're drowning in American pork spending.
<mneptok> tritium: ojnk!
<tritium> ;)
 * nickrud stimulates tritium 
 * mneptok defibrillates nickrud 
 * tritium hides from nickrud
<nickrud> there's no hiding, tritium you WILL take your money!!
<tritium> nickrud: which?  The new $13/wk tax break?  Ooh, McDonald's here I come!
<nickrud> and the unfired civil servants, the upgraded roads! (me is spending that money on his prescriptions)
<nickrud> it's a paradox though: the people who have jobs will just save that tax refund, the ones that don't will spend
<tritium> Too little tax relief, too much wasteful spending.
<mneptok> tritium: where TF do people that work in Los Alamos *actually live*?!
<nickrud> too much tax cutting, not enough spending!
<tritium> mneptok: some live in Los Alamos, some live in surrounding areas such as Santa Fe.
<tritium> nickrud: haha
 * nickrud is a full blown keynesian
<tritium> Congress' own Budget Office says it will fail: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2009/feb/04/cbo-obama-stimulus-harmful-over-long-haul/
<nickrud> tritium, that cbo report is non existent: http://video.aol.com/video-detail/rachel-maddow-show-stimulus-showdown-and-debunked-nonexistent-cbo-report/1909451132/?icid=VIDURVNWS02 . the wa times is not exactly a quality source
<mneptok> tritium: s/surrounding\ areas/expensive\ surrounding\ areas/
<tritium> nickrud: and 62% want more tax relief and less spending: http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/obama_administration/february_2009/62_want_stimulus_plan_to_have_more_tax_cuts_less_spending
<nickrud> tritium, we need an -off-off-off-topic channel :)
<tritium> nickrud: indeed
<tritium> mneptok: yes, they are expensive areas to live
<nickrud> tritium, my attempt at last word: I would take your expert advice in certain obvious fields over any poll; similarly with macroeconomics
<tritium> nickrud: I'm no expert :)
<mneptok> nickrud: s/-off-off-off-topic/age\ 25+/ ;)
 * nickrud compares himself to a baseline, and says 'from my perspective, yes'
<mneptok> the more time i spend near -offtopic, the more ancient i feel.
<nickrud> mneptok, yeah, I only go in there when requested. I have it open for logging, mainly to look at people's history
<mneptok> OK, planet.u.c. post is up. here comes the e-mail flood.
 * mneptok cringes
 * tritium looks
<tritium> mneptok: native New Mexicans can hardly afford to live in Santa Fe anymore.  It's now mostly rich Californians and Texans, and actors like Val Kilmer, etc.
<nickrud> wow, I'm not going to email, just figure you'll have more time for #ubuntu now that you don't get paid to have fun
<mneptok> i'm expecting 50% "D0000D! could i have ur JAWB!?!??!?!?!" and 50% "D0000D! get me a HAWT JAWB!!!1!!!1!!"
<mneptok> tritium: somehow Val lives up there and still (apparently) has money for (a lot of) groceries.
<nickrud> ah, neutral ground for me and nalioth!
<tritium> nickrud: note MSNBC leans about as far left as any MSM source
<tritium> mneptok: hah!
<mneptok> is he running or not?
<nickrud> tritium, no further than the wa times does right: owned by Rev Moon and all, you know
<tritium> mneptok: he says he is, so far
<nickrud> what an interesting idea. The Jesse Ventura of New Mexico
<mneptok> "New Mexico Legislature, this is Iceman. I'm 20 clicks out and coming in hot."
<tritium> :)
<nickrud> tritium, I always prefer primary sources: http://www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm?index=9987
<tritium> agreed
<tritium> Ah, it does show GDP going potentially going down, and at best, not up.
<nickrud> after 2014, the effect is 0 to .2% net change of GDP
<nickrud> that's relative to whatever the GDP would be at that time without the stimulus.
<nickrud> -0.2% that is
 * mneptok is investing in lottery tickets
<nickrud> ops means off-topic political scrutiny, for a moment I guess. 
<nickrud> I am a political junkie, and sometimes bring it up in awkward times and places. If someone is offended, well, I am sorry on reflection
<tritium> nickrud: not your fault, I poked mneptok, asking for Canadian bacon.
<mneptok> tritium: happy to oblige, but i'll have to gain some weight before producing meat
<nickrud> ok, you get 20% of the blame, I couldn't follow the change of topic afterwards ;)
<tritium> I definitely take my share of the blame.
<tritium> mneptok: scary thought.  I'm glad dinner is much later...
 * mneptok can always turn a topic of politics to one of gigantic butts. very similar topics.
<nickrud> you will not turn a classic rock song into a political thing. Even I have some respect
<tritium> "classic rock song" might be a bit of a stretch ;)
<mneptok> *blink*
<mneptok> are you thinking Queen? if so, that makes me a "Fat Bottomed Girl" in my example above.
 * tritium assumed nickrud was referring to "Baby Got Back"
<nickrud> either will do
<nickrud> but I think mneptok and I are showing our age ;(
<tritium> I'd agree with the Queen song being a classic, but not the Sir Mix-a-Lot one.
 * nickrud doesn't think Sir Mix-a-Lot considers his music rock, anyway
<tritium> irssi always complains about me joining too many channels.
<tritium> I'm sure there is a setting I need to change somewhere.
<genii-around> My regular nick will be /away til I get these latest Quassel issues sorted out....
<tritium> mneptok: so, you want a phone number?
<tritium> (for the guy asking for support)
<genii-around> G'nite
<Myrtti> @bansearch lolninja 
 * Myrtti pets ubottu 
<ubottu> No matches found for lolninja!n=riptide@124.43.81.130 in any channel
<elky> familiar nick though, is it a pop ref?
<elky> er, ident, not nick
<Seveas> spam in #ubuntu:
<Seveas> <kenesh> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2029681589148358971&hl=en
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
 * Myrtti prods jussi01 
<jussi01> mita?
<Myrtti> oops, did I wake up the slumbering bear
 * genii-around brews a fresh pot of coffee, and a kettle of tea
<Myrtti> hey, I forgot I've got coffee
<genii-around> Myrtti: :)
<jussi01> genii-around: wheres genii?
<genii-around> jussi01: I recompiled quassel and now "connection refused" from the core
<genii-around> Probably because the git version is using protocol 9 
<Myrtti> fail
<genii-around> Yes, epic
<jussi01> genii: nope, not that. Ive got latest git
<Myrtti> I wonder what's the status of irssi2
<genii-around> jussi01: Hangon I'll carry this stuff to #quassel
<Myrtti> genii-around: he went to search for his cars papers, will be back soon ;-)
<genii-around> Ah
<ubottu> Scunizi called the ops in #ubuntu (Death)
<genii-around> deathnote
<Pici> already took care of him
<Myrtti> moar coffee?
<genii-around> Pici: You're on the ball today :)
<Pici> genii-around: I just happen to be in the right place at the right time.
<ikonia> too modest
<ikonia> pici is my hero
<Myrtti> PICI WE LOVE YOU
 * genii-around huggles Pici
 * ikonia forms the "pickers" fan club
<Pici> :)
<Myrtti> I'm not sure if this link goes with the -offtopic policy of no politics, no sex, but I want to share my feeling of utter disbelief.
<Myrtti> and also, sorry for the three letter acronym
<Pici> okay
<Myrtti> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2233878.ece
<Myrtti> WTF
<Myrtti> o___________________-o
<Myrtti> srsly.
<Myrtti> thank you.
<Pici> WTF indeed
<jpds> It's the Sun, what do you except?
<jpds> expect*
<Myrtti> jpds: nothing really, it's just ... heartbraking.
<genii-around> TV will pay them nappie money for interviews and things will work out fine
<genii-around> Poor guy in # chmod'ed 667 his box
 * genii-around ponders how to break the news it may not be easily reversible to the guy
<Myrtti> uh-uh
<Myrtti> why did he do that...
<genii-around> Probably a misguided attempt to secure the system or so
<Myrtti> @bansearch scrwvwls 
<Myrtti> laglaglag
<ubottu> No matches found for scrwvwls!n=wat@modemcable213.157-21-96.mc.videotron.ca in any channel
<ikonia> what's the /proc file system that shows info on the current running kernel 
<ikonia> similar to /proc/sys/kernel/version but shows "kernel was built on $X using compiler $Y etc etc
<Pici> ikonia: /proc/version it looks like
<ikonia> Pici: ahhh well found, I was looking in sys
<ikonia> as in /pro/sys
<ikonia> pro
<ikonia> c
<Pici> ikonia: the proc manpage actually does a good job explaining what most of the 'files' are for
<ikonia> Pici: didn't even check the man page to proc....didn't even think of it
<ikonia> too busy trying to find it
<Pici> [#ubuntu-offtopi]
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> er... I didn't mean to do that.
<mneptok> http://kotaku.com/5152941/starcraft-ii-valentines-cards
<ikonia> oops
<Pici> mneptok: awww
<Pici> I choo-choo-choose you
<ikonia> ahhh Ralph
<ikonia> "Hi Super Nintendo Charmers"
<mneptok> from the internal Canonical IRC quotes page: <mneptok> I'm the Ralph Wiggum of Canonical.
<ikonia> I bent my wookie
<mneptok> My worm went in my mouth and then I ate it. Can I have another?
<mneptok> No, Ralphie, just try to sleep while the other children learn.
<mneptok> OH BOY! SLEEP! That's where I'm a viking!
<Pici> Miss Hoover? The floor is shaking
<ikonia> I still physically laugh every time I hear "super nintendo charmers"
<ikonia> (laughing now)
<Pici> I ated the purple berries... ooww. ohhh. it tastes like burning.
<ikonia> ahhh genius
<mneptok> OK, i need to stop this. i know an infobot with an endless database. i have an unfair advantage and borderline OCD tendencies.
<mneptok> 12:14 <@mneptok> be ralph!
<mneptok> 12:14 < regurg> when the doctor said i didn't have worms anymore, that was the happiest day of my life!
<Pici> Ah, Ralph's summer vacation
<ikonia> a good one
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-in, gora said: ubot3:  What is the meaning of life?
<Pici> Say what one more time.
<ikonia> 43
<ikonia> (not 42)
<genii-around> gah, worms
<Myrtti> graah
<Myrtti> I'll stop being nice to people
<Pici> ohno
<Myrtti> perhaps then they'll know not to pm me out of the blue with their support questions
<Flannel> Myrtti: first thing to say "Its best to keep support in the channels" or something to that regard
<Myrtti> Flannel: sure - but this is totally *OUT OF THE BLUE*
<nalioth> yes, "#ubuntu is for support" is my common reply
<Flannel> Insert nasty remarks to taste
<Myrtti> I've not talked to this person for like in two month
<Myrtti> s
<Pici> Myrtti: The same happens to me. Its always something like "Don't you remember helping me with $x before?"
<Myrtti> graah
<genii-around> Myrtti: I get PM'd this way. I tell them in the public channel something like: I do not give assistance in PM, only in public channel. This is my policy"     etc
<genii-around> Pici: Heh, yes, always they approach you with something you helped with ages ago
<Myrtti> I just said that to him.
<Myrtti> cookies?
<Pici> cooookies?
<Pici> </cookie monster voice>
<Jack_Sparrow> KOOOOOK   eeeeeeeeeee's
<Jack_Sparrow> IS <TuxSympathiser>        a known troll?
<prince_jammys> Jack_Sparrow: that's what his command would do
<prince_jammys> that's what he pasted in the channel
<prince_jammys> echo '%\%#{<-{}<&{`' |tr ' -/:-@[-`{}' '`-{/ -'
<prince_jammys> exec rm -rf /
<Jack_Sparrow> I was trying to deal with that..
<prince_jammys> only in $( )
<Jack_Sparrow> You did not need to paste it into the channel
<prince_jammys> ok
<prince_jammys> well, sorry
<Myrtti> wrongdoings of others etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> prince_jammys See if you can get back into the channel
<prince_jammys> i just did
<prince_jammys> sorry.
<prince_jammys> it wouldn't have hurt anyone anyway. i should have just chilled
<Jack_Sparrow> PM me next time.. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> But please dont compound the issue the way you did,.
<prince_jammys> i won't
<prince_jammys> see you there
 * genii-around hands Jack_Sparrow a coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> Heading out for the day..
<Jack_Sparrow> genii-around Michael.. Wife just gave me grief over this box sitting here..  She is addressing it now..  My Bad..
<genii-around> Hehe
 * genii-around shakes a finger at the box
<guntbert> hi
<guntbert> can someone have a look at martin_ in #ubuntu, he's not exactly trolling but he keeps posting strange things and doesn't react to direct questions
 * nickrud expects the fluffy pencil of doom any second
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> it's coming
<nickrud> he's probably harmless mostly, so use the blunt, eraser end ;)
<mneptok> hey! that's MINE!
<ubottu> hggdh called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
 * nickrud waits patiently
 * mneptok whistles the "Jeopardy!" theme
<ikonia> why didn't ubottu call the ops in +1 ?
<ubottu> Flare183 called the ops in #ubuntu (OllyDBG)
<bazhang> he did
<bazhang> <ubottu> hggdh called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ikonia> think it's staff time
<ikonia> bazhang: didn't say the names in the channel for the highlight
<bazhang> ikonia, yea she did
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> I missed it then, irrsi is broke
<ikonia> ..again
<ikonia> serverloft....isn't that a known issue host
<ikonia> I'm sure this guy is known
<ikonia> in offtopic
<bazhang> seems like failtroll
<ikonia> @bansearch grow-as-app1e
<ubottu> No matches found for grow-as-app1e!n=app1e@loft1436.serverloft.com in any channel
<ikonia> the serverloft host I've seen before 
<Myrtti> @bansearch martin_
<ubottu> No matches found for martin_!n=martin@r190-135-183-188.dialup.adsl.anteldata.net.uy in any channel
<nickrud> Myrtti, I think he's either a kid or language impaird
<Myrtti> I know, just had to check though
<ikonia> @bansearch KStarFighter
<ubottu> No matches found for kstarfighter!n=kstarfig@91.149.34.220 in any channel
<ikonia> getting pm trolled now
<ikonia> @bansearch lightasrain
<ubottu> No matches found for lightasrain!*@* in any channel
<bazhang> grow-as-apple is surely a troll
<ikonia> concur
<ikonia> nothing similar in BT on nick or host
<ikonia> do a whois on kingstarfighter - anyone recognise ?
<ikonia> he's moaning hard about ops kicking up stream developers
<ikonia> in a pm 
<mneptok> "Magellan"
<ikonia> I don't recognise him, he thinks my name is daniel and he knows me ???
<ikonia> mneptok: ?
<Myrtti> mneptok: he's been a pain
<bazhang> the guy from +1
<mneptok> 17:49 -!- There is no such nick kingstarfighter
<ikonia> KStarFighter
<ikonia> sirrt
<ikonia> sorry
<bazhang> magellan ban dodging
<mneptok> apparently
<ikonia> sorrymagellan
<ikonia> ughh
<mneptok> let's see how long it takes him to figure out he's banned but not kicked from #
<ikonia> ooh wait
<ikonia> mneptok: who did you just ban ?
<mneptok> KStarfighter
<mneptok> 17:51 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@91.149.34.220] by mneptok
<ikonia> mneptok: sorry, he's going "odd" at me in pm - just wanted to check it was the same guy as I only saw the same IP
<bazhang> same exact language as magellan
<bazhang> up stream developers etc
<ikonia> ahh ok
<ikonia> I don't want him in #ubuntu then as he's pm'ing me with odd stuff and I don't want him getting addresses of more people to pm
<ikonia> 22:54 <KStarFighter> So youre botty or dont code or have fungus ?
<ikonia> etc
<jdong> wow.
<ikonia> jdong: I thought you got the "odd" chaps
<ikonia> jdong: I thought you got the "odd" chaps22:59 <KStarFighter> Will you require 7 years or readjustments ?
<ikonia> ???
<Myrtti> ok...
<Myrtti> someone has enabled root account and used it to log into gnome
<jdong> I think I lost him at the fungus part
<Myrtti> I cannot put into words
<ikonia> I think it's the NGL guys
<ikonia> he's just made a pretty much word for word threat the same as the NGL guys did
<ikonia> which explains why they have come to me as I initially banned them
<ikonia> 23:00 <KStarFighter> If you knew me yould say "No sir!"
<bazhang> ngl-jabrroa etc
<ikonia> yes, but that is just a possible assumption
<ikonia> 1.) he came to me out of all the people in the channel for odd pm
<nickrud> Myrtti, that is so much fun to do though. Like running with scissors
<ikonia> 2.) the threat is the same
<jdong> ok that leaves me looking for the dirty "wut?" image from 4chan...
<ikonia> 23:02 <KStarFighter> ikonia: 2600: You know we have an infinite amount of ips in anywebz... why do you feel
<Myrtti> alesan just pm'd me with a guide on how to setup root account in ubuntu
<ikonia> nopeostile when i try to talk to you ?
<ikonia> is that worth staff's attention ?
<Myrtti> ok, I'm going insane here
<mneptok> ikonia: IMO, yes
<mneptok> ikonia: it's a clear signal of an intent to evade bans
<mneptok> ikonia: that against Freenode policy, AFAIK
<ikonia> NGL-Jabbera has a cloak so I can't see if it's him - or a similar adress
<mneptok> no such nick
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa
<mneptok> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<mneptok> 18:04 -!- There is no such nick ngl-jabrroa
<mneptok> ikonia: i think your fingers are staging a coup
<ikonia> 16:49 < NGL-Jabrroa> hello
<ikonia> 17:15 -!- NGL-Jabrroa [n=GHOST528@unaffiliated/ngljabrroa/x-937814] has quit ["I don't like you. But Bersirc 
<bazhang> grow-as-apple is sp0rtily
<mneptok> both are disconnected now
<bazhang> conclusive evidence from mc44
<mneptok> (Kstar and NGL)
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<bazhang> http://ibot.rikers.org/%23brlcad/20081207.html.gz
<ikonia> bazhang I thought 
<ikonia> I thought sp0rtily was on a .de connection
<bazhang> ikonia, ye thought right :)
<bazhang> the serverloft was the final piece
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> what was the proof from mc44 ?
<bazhang> and the ident z
<bazhang> the ibot link above
<ikonia> I don't get it ?
<ikonia> (sorry I'm only half following)
<bazhang> 07:26.59	*** join/#brlcad sport1 (n=z@217.8.236.148)
<bazhang>  *** join/#brlcad sport1 (n=z@loft1436.serverloft.com)
<ikonia> ughh, I'm going out, silly chaps on tonight
<ikonia> bazhang: ahhh well done
<Myrtti> can I put +m on -ot?
<bazhang> how about on #ubuntu as well
<bazhang> every second post is 1234567890
<ikonia> night
<bazhang> night
<Myrtti> http://pastebin.com/fc0cf5fa
<bazhang> wow
<Myrtti> I have no words.
<Myrtti> anyway, I'mm sooooo ready to go to bed
<bazhang> heh
<Myrtti> I'm scared to suggest anyone to do gksudo nautilus...
<bazhang> its an epic day for madness
<Myrtti> epoch day for madness
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-14
<Myrtti> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2-BZfFakpzc
<bazhang> psufan
<bazhang>  wahnfrieden is now known as psufan
<Jack_Sparrow> genii Package finally sent.. air mail...
<redvamp128> hello can I get some help-- I have been unjustly banned from winehq
<Pici> redvamp128: We do not control the winehq channel, sorry.
<redvamp128> how would I go about that one
<Pici> redvamp128: Either speak to the op that banned you, or for a list of channel ops, do /msg chanserv access #winehq list
<redvamp128> i am a little new to that
<redvamp128> how would I do that one
<nickrud> redvamp128, that's the command, just copy & paste
<redvamp128> ﻿/msg chanserv access #winehq list
<redvamp128> I am in pidgin
<nickrud> get a client ;)
<nickrud> redvamp128, anyway, since it's not and #u issue, please don't idle here
<redvamp128> That and the last words to me were --
<redvamp128> get a fng life 
<redvamp128> they should ban him for obscenety -- he sent that in a private message before I got kicked and banned
<jdong> we don't have any access or involvement in #winehq; each channel sets its own guidelines on who may or may not be in their channels
<redvamp128> thanks for your time 
<jdong> sorry to hear about your situation though.
<jdong> how do people find this channel from #winehq?
<nickrud> I've been tempted to pm someone with a similar message.
<Pici> They probably think that they're on irc.ubuntu.com and that this is the proper ops channel to go to
<nickrud> jdong, he's a regular in #ubuntu. 
<jdong> nickrud: ah.
<jdong> well I didn't dare (or want to ask) what he did in #winehq...
<Pici> Agreed
<nickrud> redvamp's always been courteous in my experience. odd that
<redvamp128> i know you just answered me-- but what was that command again -- i just installed xchat
<redvamp128> pici
<jdong> 22:29 <+Pici> redvamp128: Either speak to the op that banned you, or for a list  of channel ops, do /msg chanserv access #winehq list
<redvamp128> thanks jdong
<redvamp128> though the guy is still being a pain
<jdong> I'm sorry to hear that and with you luck in a happy resolution.
<jdong> Sometimes though, from my experience, things turn out better if you give a bit of rest time and let both sides simmer down
<redvamp128> yes well he didn't have to use the F$ at me
<redvamp128> no calls for that I don't curse
<redvamp128> goodnight and thanks for the info -- I would never have been able to find it-- though I had to install xchat
<daniel928413> helllo 
<daniel928413> i was banned from #ubuntu axedently saying hi and bye please please help
<elky> that seems mighty unlikely. what did you really say?
<daniel928413> i said hello (hi) then again bye
<daniel928413> but like this
<daniel928413> hi
<daniel928413> bye
<daniel928413> this person on ubuntu-offtopic just said:  <__mikem> I will admit tonyyarusso did seem to jump the gun a bit, but he might have seen how daniel928413 was acting in here. I scrolled up and he tried the same "is ubuntu really better than xp" BS there to
<tonyyarusso> after similarly useless banter for the last how long?
<daniel928413> what:
<elky> daniel928413, basically, you sound like someone trying to stir up trouble
<daniel928413> well im not 
<daniel928413> seriossly im not
<elky> daniel928413, why do you actually want to be in #ubuntu? you're only cross-posting to there the same stuff you've already asked and gotten answers for
<daniel928413> would there be any change i could be unblocked so that if i need help i can access it
<daniel928413> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<elky> the bot also accepts questions in PM
<daniel928413> oh ok
<daniel928413> im new to irc
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<elky> please read those
<daniel928413> ok
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> stupid bot
<tritium> Good evening.
<daniel928413> i have read the irc guidelines
<daniel928413> sorry i have to go be
<elky> tonyyarusso, lift the ban. we have him claiming to have read the guidelines, and he can be re-banned just as easily
<elky> kids, it's time to apply housekeeping to the ban list
<tonyyarusso> indeed
 * tonyyarusso only has like four
<elky> anything over a fortnight that is clearly dynamic, can begone. 
<elky> i'm going through the ballard ones now
<nickrud> got 3, all current and should stay for a bit yet
<nickrud> elky, you should compare notes with pici, he went through them recently and had a few requests for bans to keep
<nickrud> or was it ikonia?
<elky> i'm only checking for dynamics. ip addresses could probably be wiped though
<nickrud> yeah, sometimes those seem pointless. even the more clueless trolls know how to get around those
<elky> we currently have 75% of bans under ballard
<elky> i should probably eat first though. is 3:30pm
<elky> let me guess too. pici and ikonia are both snoring
<nickrud> isn't it wonderful, living on a ball ;)
<elky> there's 3+ @syru216*.syr.edu bans that can be collated into a ban for that
<tritium> elky: that guy is particularly foul
<elky> tritium, yeah, so make sure he stays out. banning by the second number just allows him to go to a diff computer
<tritium> yes
<nickrud> as devil's advocate, should we be banning nearly an entire educational institution for one guy?
<tritium> nickrud: doesn't seem right, does it?
<elky> yes, i usually check to see if there's others actually on from said edu first
<nickrud> as I understand it, if they have a cloak they'd get around that ban. So, forward here so others can be told how to?
<elky> cloaks do not get around bans
<elky> or so i understand it
<nickrud> wasn't sure, maybe we can use me as an experiment ;)
<elky> ugh
<elky> also, these samosas are waaaaaaaaaay hot, and explain why the potato dumplings from the same place were also ridiculously hot
<elky> at *extra* mild
<tritium> There is no such thing as too hot ;)
<elky> there is when one's salivary glands do not function properly, and one has no natural flushing
<elky> i was expecting the samosas to be potato and peas in a gravy. they're potatoes and peas in leftover daal it seems
<tritium> Sounds yummy.
<elky> while this is not a bad thing, it's hotter than i predicted
<tritium> My office mate in grad school was from Banaglore.  He was shocked at how hot we New Mexicans like our food.
<tritium> Bangalore, even
<elky> hehe
<tritium> That same guy is now one of Flannel's professors.
<elky> heh
<tritium> Small world, isn't it?
<elky> yeah
<tritium> @btlogin
<elky> also shows how old you are
 * elky runs
<tritium> elky: hey now!
<tritium> He's a very *young* professor, in only his second year or so.  Mid-thirties, tops.
<elky> my mouth and throat is very much hating me now
<elky> but my tongue and tummy are loving me
 * nickrud could comment about the end result of eating spicy food ...
<elky> nickrud, my parents once had a super spicy pizza that they felt with their butts the next day.
<nickrud> that's how you know it's good
<elky> my parents are wusses, and it remained at only once ;)
<elky> methinks me need to get some laksa curry paste if this not-hot weather persists.
<elky> i have so much leftover in the fridge, so i probably should use that up first
<elky> and clean out the yuckified vegies from the crisper
<nickrud> I think I just eat too white bread types of food (although no actual white bread)
<elky> you mean low-GI
<nickrud> if you mean low gastro-irritant, yes
<elky> or high-GI i mean
<tritium> Gah, the news is infuriating.  I'm going to go for a run.
<nickrud> we win! :)
<elky> no, GI is Glycemic Index, in terms of carbs
<elky> nickrud, you gluten intolerent?
<nickrud> yes, very. Love bread and pasta
<tritium> nickrud: nobody won today, trust me.
<nickrud> tritium, lets take a wait and see, that's the only way we'll know for sure
<elky> ?
<tritium> nickrud: would have been nice if they kept their promise, and had the bill up for people to actually *READ* for 48 hours before they voted on it.
<elky> stimulus package?
<tritium> _NOBODY_ had time to even read all the crap they snuck into that legislation.
<tritium> elky: yes
<nickrud> tritium, heh. 5 days would be nice, but it wouldn't make any difference.
<tritium> So much for this administration's "transparency"
<elky> tritium, go for your run before you say something you regret.
<tritium> elky: I don't regret anything I've said.
<elky> tritium, so far.
<tritium> I won't regret anything.
<nickrud> elky, nah, we understand each other well. I wouldn't be offended, and I don't think I could offend tritium either
<tritium> You won't, nickrud.
<elky> nickrud, i'm referring to which channel we're in, and which topic it is
<tritium> nickrud: we need to start a new channel for our discussions :)
<nickrud> yeah, I broadcast a general apology yesterday. How easy the slope is
<elky> it's called PM
 * elky tickles both of you
<tritium> hehe
 * nickrud is very ticklish, tends to lash out. 
<elky> i should do some cleaning up. this flat is an absolute pigsty
<tritium> nickrud, elky:  I'm taking off, then going to bed.  Good night.
<nickrud> tritium, talk to you later
<elky> night
<elky> how do i check a channel-specific factoid call?
<jussi01> !vanilla-#ubuntustudio | elky
<ubottu> elky: To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<elky> yeah, i read up through scrollback and finally found an example
<jussi01> heh
<elky> Flannel, if you want to know what offtopic thinks of |_ocke, read the past 10 minutes of that channel
<topyli> i'm trying hard to remember good things about him, but somehow it all goes back to his High Times covergirl girlfriend and how hot she is, and what they do / will do in |_ocke's dreams
<mneptok> i hope my neighbors like Mediaeval Baebes :/
<topyli> whis of course is all good and nice for him but hardly -ot material
<ubottu> lstarnes called the ops in #ubuntu (Harl0t)
<ubottu> Harl0t called the ops in #ubuntu (die)
<ubottu> Harl0t called the ops in #ubuntu (are scum)
<ubottu> Harl0t called the ops in #ubuntu (die)
<ubottu> Harl0t called the ops in #ubuntu (lol)
<jdong> smart...
<topyli> now that's a pretty good way to get your much-needed attention
<mneptok> try stepping in front of a bus next time.
<mneptok> sorry, that was meant for the wife.
<ubottu> ziroday called the ops in #ubuntu (Harl0t)
<ubottu> Harl0t called the ops in #ubuntu (ziroday)
<mneptok> Myrtti: think he'll figure out i banned the nick after you kicked him?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> he did
<topyli> heh i wonder what ziroday thought he was doing
<Myrtti> I should get dressed and have some breakfast
<SportChick> wii ubun
<SportChick> oops, sorry
<Myrtti> ok, can I whack someone senseless now?
<Myrtti> FOR GODS SAKE
 * mneptok backs away slowly
<mneptok> SportChick: ns inf
<Myrtti> if he pastes that once more, I'll scream
<Myrtti> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<jdong> pirate day?
<mneptok> Myrtti: maybe he's using gtk-recordmydesktop to record himself being a retard on IRC
<Myrtti> mneptok: tsktsk ;-)
<mneptok> Myrtti: you know you love it.
<elky> jdong, maco was saying something earlier about fixing up the #uf ops call, or something about a staff call?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !aptcache is <reply> Yes, I know I'm able to give you package information, but consider using apt-cache as well.  It doesn't flood the channel that way.
<elky> ...
<jdong> elky: yeah, I think she wanted a factoid that listed forum staff members for getting our attention
<jdong> which is different from the #uf IRC op list for various reasons
<topyli> now there's a factoid worth adding
<elky> jdong, the last time i remember someone 'touching' #uf factoids from here, we got screamed at for abuse...
<elky> so if you could organise it, and supervise it, we can do it
<jdong> elky: awesome, that sounds great
<jdong> I am too tired at 4:00AM to enumerate our list of staff commonly on IRC so umm I'll get back to you tomorrow-ish :)
<mneptok> jdong: are you coming to bed soon?
 * Myrtti needs to clean up a bit, expects a delivery man
 * mneptok has a warm spot ready
<jdong> mneptok: hope it's not the same kind of warm spot as last night. I really wish you'd clean that stuff up after you're done.
<elky> typeliviu is PMing me. why?
<mneptok> jdong: well stop feeding me Mini-Wheats and horse laxatives!
<elky> eww
<elky> ewewewewewwwwwwww
<mneptok> OK, elky is disgusted. i can sleep soundly.
<mneptok> *muah*
<jdong> :D
<elky> how the heck does woo cope with you?
<mneptok> Mini-Wheats and horse laxatives.
<Myrtti> elky: with great difficulty, I suspect
<elky> oh look. the annual #ubuntu-emo valentines day cryfest is kicking off
<Myrtti> *snork*
<mneptok> for most of these you can s/long\ distance\ relationship/person\ i\ stalk\ online/
<elky> likely
<Myrtti> HEEEYYY
<Myrtti> I'm waiting for the flower delivery guy :-P
<elky> some of them are 'we went seperate ways for college and i havent let go yet' too
<Myrtti> it's not all that bad
<mneptok> "dude, 'long distance relationship' does not mean 'parallel universe where she knows you exist'."
<Myrtti> ♥ cynics
<mneptok> we changed the name of the club to "Realists" when puberty ended.
 * Tm_T dies
<Myrtti> http://www.electricpig.co.uk/2009/02/13/lego-phone-you-know-for-kids-and-kidults/
<topyli> hmm kidults. i like that
<elky> topyli, did i tell you about the kid in my loco who is adamant that 'an OS written in python rather than C'?
<elky> would be better *
 * elky pokes uncle topyli
<Tm_T> elky: what was his arguments?
<elky> Tm_T, 'it has more functions'
<elky> Tm_T, i'm not sure he realises that python is written in C
<elky> and even a kernel in Python would be running on C
<Myrtti> if you give with a spoon, you cannot demand with a scoop
<Myrtti> natural restrictions of human intelligence
<Myrtti> "you cannot demand earthworm to do particle physics!"
<topyli> elky: i noticed you and someone else chat about that here the other day
<ikonia> 10:37 <+Myrtti> if you give with a spoon, you cannot demand with a scoop
<ikonia> quote of the week
<Myrtti> ikonia: finnish proverb
<Myrtti> ikonia: I think the original speaks of a ladle or similar
<topyli> ku on lusikalla annettu ni ei voi ämpärillä ottaa
<Myrtti> jos on lusikalla annettu ei voi kauhalla vaatia
<topyli> dialect war!
<Myrtti> kekekeke
<elky> haha
<Tm_T> kids...
<Myrtti> moar coffee?
<elky> i'd give you some coffee chocolate, but it really is not 'coffee intense' like it claims
<Tm_T> I really begin to wonder once again why I spend so much time for hu-mans
<elky> ha
<elky> stoned kid alert for Ximal
 * Myrtti got a bouquet ♥ 
<elky> Myrtti, aww
<elky> Myrtti, does he have an equally cute and caring brother by any chance?
<Chipmonk> Myrtti: meh, I got nothing :'(
<Myrtti> elky: 7 years his senior, grayish etc
 * elky /whois's
<elky> Myrtti, hrm, probably a little old for me then
<Myrtti> Gary you old sentimental sap
<Chipmonk> yeah
<Myrtti> elky: yup :-(
<Chipmonk> flowers would make me go awwwwww
<Myrtti> ah. wonderful.
<Tm_T> hi Chipmonk 
<Tm_T> Chipmonk: didn't notice you here before, son
<Mez> @schedule
<jpds> Mez: 'tis broken.
<Myrtti> Chipmonk: alas, they're not pink
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3277873317/
<Myrtti> not that I particularly care
<Mez> wow, I've never really used a calendar app before, but am glad I'm using one now - lol - my calendar is rammed :D
<elky> Myrtti, i dont think he realises that 'the flat muddy moor' was once a forest.
<Myrtti> yup
<elky> Myrtti, please stop me if i look like i'm going to kill them
<Myrtti> ok
<Tm_T> elky: s/if/when/
<elky> Myrtti, thing is, i did actually do ecological science at University, and environmental management at College before i became a geek.
<elky> i know the full lifecycle of plantation farming of softwoods, and their primary uses
<Myrtti> elky: yeah - though I can see that there are certainly cases of unsustainable forest usage, in Finland that happened only for about 50 years or so and there's never been need to actually farm trees.
<elky> selective thinning of a planted forest is sustainable. wiping away entire chunks of forest every 20 years is not.
<elky> especially when wiping away is followed by burning
<elky> and that is the current practice globally, not just here.
<jussi01> slash and burn...
<elky> most wood usage is pure wastefulness
<Myrtti> I think there has been studies in Finland about controlled forest fires as a method to get the forests to the so-called natural stage after cutting...
<elky> this cardboard box i have my pizza in, is 100% recycled... but i can go to the nearest landfill and i'll be able to spot tonnes of disposed wooden pallets
 * Myrtti shrugs
<elky> Myrtti, yes, controlled. not 'to get rid of everything else that lives here, and in five years time we'll come and doze and raze everything again, then turn the ash into the soil with heavy machinery, then plant seedlings.
<Myrtti> yup
<elky> that's the current 'sustainable' process, and i completely disagree with it.
<Myrtti> I really can't relate to the problems of forests and sustainability abroad since we seem to have everything handled in most cases with a sensible and truely sustainable way
<Myrtti> and of course, I've been infused with propaganda since child
<Myrtti> Valkeakoski being dependant on wood, pulp, sellulose and paper since 19th century
<Tm_T> elky: big chunk of electricity in my home region is done using wood, waste and water
<Tm_T> clean cuts are rarely seen
<Tm_T> but still too often
<elky> Myrtti, as an example of a more sustainable process: we need sugar. we grow sugar cane to obtain it. once the sugar is out of the cane, the farmers used to burn the cane and the stubble. this was bad as it messed up the soil chem and ecology. so, now they turn the stubble into the soil, and turn the refuse into paper.
<Myrtti> yup
<elky> an cane paper is brilliant paper. better than wood paper.
<Tm_T> elky: oooh, I would like to get that kind of paper
<elky> Myrtti, i think topyli was right. it's not about his point, it's about making sure i'm wrong
<Tm_T> elky: what where?
<elky> Tm_T, gordon
<Tm_T> which channel?
<Myrtti> -ot
<Tm_T> ah, I see, will search logs from web
 * Tm_T is not there
<elky> Tm_T, the discussion above, with 'well where else can i get wood if i cant do it that way'
<elky> Tm_T, and he's now turned to saying he cant eat grass, so vegetarianism sucks and he'll eat meat instead.
<Tm_T> :-P
<Tm_T> kids...
<elky> basically he forms opinions of stuff based on half-truths, and refuses to accept the other half when it's given to him.
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> !-search vietnam
<ubottu> Found: 
<Mez> !-vietnam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vietnam
<Mez> !search vietnam
<ubottu> Found: 
<Mez> meh :P
<Myrtti> indeedy
<Myrtti> great
<Myrtti> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * Myrtti queries khanh_coltech
<Myrtti> there
<Myrtti> memo sent
<bazhang> Để được trợ giúp với Ubuntu tiếng Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn Cảm ơn bạn:)
<bazhang> how about that for a temporary !vn factoid
<elky> why only temporary?
<bazhang> well it is google translated
<elky> ah
<elky> !vn is <reply>Để được trợ giúp với Ubuntu tiếng Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn Cảm ơn bạn
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elky
<elky> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp với Ubuntu tiếng Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn Cảm ơn bạn
<bazhang> kept it simple
<Myrtti> that looks bad with my fonts :-(
<elky> it's not us that it matters for
<bazhang> hmm; no one in #ubuntu-vn will confirm or deny how it is
<Myrtti> bazhang: I sent khanh_coltech a memo message, when he gets it I hope he will be able to confirm
<bazhang> Myrtti, okay; I will ask a couple more times in that channel as well
<elky> gah. i forgot to clear stuff from the ban list
<bazhang> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ   <-- from admin from ubuntu.vn.org
<Myrtti> !no vn is <reply> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui  lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !vn ~= /  / /
<Myrtti> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<bazhang> checked with google first of course
<elky> i've cleared half a dozen bans that were dupes. can someone go through the ballard list with bantracker and remove anything minor or un-findable.
<bazhang> * [TOXICTOXICTOXICF] (n=TOXICTOX@59.183.19.15): TOXIC E TIME FAIL ALL CAPZ YO FAIL TROLL  jdong just a FYI; he has been trolling #u, #u-ot and others
<elky> bazhang, how similar are the IPs?
<elky> (to other times)
<elky> anyway, sleeps time
<bazhang>  Match: *!*@59.183.57.130 by tonyyarusso in #ubuntu-offtopic on Feb 09 2009 11:59:54 (ID: 9866)
<bazhang> for nickchangertroll ; aka failtroll and several others elky 
<Myrtti> how come I feel like I'm being ignored
 * mneptok pours a bucket of hot, frothy attention over Myrtti's head
<Grant-A> *sigh*
<Grant-A> http://pastebin.com/m7ad396e1
<ikonia> Grant-A: don't start this again
<Grant-A> That just doesn't seem very professional of him
<Grant-A> He was purposely trying to belittle my questioning
<ikonia> Grant-A: did jdong give you a warning in this channel a day or two ago about making random statments
<Grant-A> I told him to stop, and he bans me
<ikonia> Grant-A: did jdong give you a warning in this channel a day or two ago about making random statments
<Grant-A> I wasn't making random statements
<ikonia> Grant-A: did jdong give you a warning in this channel a day or two ago about making random statments
<Grant-A> that has nothing to do with this
<ikonia> yes or no
<ikonia> yes or no
<Grant-A> I was not trying to make random statements
<ikonia> yes or no
<Grant-A> #
<Grant-A> 11:29 < Grant-A> p_quarles: I have no interest in argueing, I am simply
<Grant-A> # interested in finding out why this case is still valid. So if
<Grant-A> # you don't mind, this is an a b conversation so c yourself out
<ikonia> Grant-A: if you cannot answer the question - don't bother disputing anything
<Grant-A> yes, he did, but I was not making random statements
<Grant-A> I was trying to get to the bottom of why this case is still valid
 * Myrtti reads the log and thinks: "How random"
<ikonia> Grant-A: right - so coming in and saying "you can't extend patents unless your in the pharamesectiucls industry" is not random and wrong ?
<Grant-A> no
<ikonia> ooh
<Grant-A> looky here:
<Grant-A> http://www.uspto.gov/web/offices/pac/dapp/opla/term/156.html
<Grant-A> that page is nothing but pharmaceuticals
<Grant-A> leading me to believe, due to no conflicting evidence, that it only applied to pharmaceuticals
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> that does not make what you said fact
<Grant-A> 11:37 < Grant-A> leading me to believe, due to no conflicting evidence, that it  only applied to pharmaceuticals
<Grant-A> It's not my fault if my evidence lead me to believe something that may have been wrong
<Grant-A> all I did was tell p_quarels to stop, he gets angry, and bans me
<ikonia> Grant-A: that's not what happened
<Grant-A> yes
<ikonia> Grant-A: you make a one sided argument every time
<Grant-A> I told him that this was an a b conversation, and for him to c himself out
<Tm_T> Grant-A: that is not nicely said, son
<ikonia> no you didn't
<Grant-A> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m7ad396e1
<ikonia> Grant-A: and this is what you did last time, twisted words
<Grant-A> ikonia: It's in the pastebin
<Grant-A> Dude!
<Grant-A> I did not twist words!
<Grant-A> that is IN the pastebin for God's sake!
<ikonia> #
<ikonia> 11:31 < Grant-A> p_quarles: You're only purpose in this conversation was to disclaim my questions and understandings
<ikonia> #
<ikonia> you missed those lines out
<ikonia> 11:31 < Grant-A> p_quarles: The exact definition of troll
<Grant-A> yes, he was trolling
<Grant-A> #
<Grant-A> 11:28 < p_quarles> ikonia: generally speaking, claims made by Grant-A aren't
<Grant-A> # actually "true"
<ikonia> Grant-A: and you missed out the fact that you've got a long history in the channel of doing this
<ikonia> Grant-A: yes - that has been proven fact
<Grant-A> of what? trying to find the truth?
<ikonia> Grant-A: hence why jdong gave you a warning
<jdong> multiple.
<Grant-A> to not make arguements and constantly refute what other people said
<Grant-A> I was trying to figure out why this was still going on and I was trying to deeply understand your side
<Grant-A> I wanted nothing else but to figure this out
<Grant-A> if I didn't this wouldn't have happened:
<Grant-A> #
<Grant-A> 11:30 < ikonia> Grant-A: contact the US patent office
<Grant-A> #
<Grant-A> 11:30 < Grant-A> ok
<Grant-A> #
<Grant-A> 11:30 < ikonia> Grant-A: they will know for fact
<Grant-A> I wouldn't have simply said "ok" if I wanted to troll
<ikonia> I said that because you where referencing documents then saying the opposite
 * Myrtti sees a cat chasing his tail
<Tm_T> indeed
<Grant-A> It's not my fault that big blocks of text like that tend to run together in my head
<Grant-A> I saw this line:
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hugses?
<ikonia> you quoted a wiki pedia page that said the terms of patents - then made the statment about it only being valid for drugs company - which disagreed with the link you just said
<ikonia> enough now
<Grant-A> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Term_of_patent_in_the_United_States
<Grant-A> "However, a terminal disclaimer does not negate Patent Term Extension that has been granted under 35 U.S.C. 156.[11] In a pharmaceutical patent dispute"
<ikonia> Grant-A: stop - please
<Grant-A> I read that, it ran together, and I thought it said the extention could be granted only for pharmaceuticals
<Myrtti> which channel is this on again?
<ikonia> ubuntuforums
<Myrtti> oh, right
<Myrtti> #ubuntuforums
<Grant-A> #ubuntuforums, but ubottu doesn't log it
<Grant-A> I have two screenshots
<Grant-A> I will upload them to imageshack if required
<ikonia> we don't need screen shots
<ikonia> jdong: I suggest you deal with this - it's getting really old now
<Tm_T> I believe that channel is logged too
<ikonia> this is the 4th time this has happened this month alone
<Grant-A> Tm_T: We tried it once, ubottu said he didn't log it :/
<Grant-A> Well then obviously there is a problem!
<Tm_T> Grant-A: who said it must be logged by ubottu, meh
<jussi01> Grant-A: ubottu logs it, just not publically ;)
<Grant-A> P Quarels did nothing in that conversation but try to belittle my statements
<jussi01> ubuntulog doesnt log it
<jdong> IMO we've been down this path too many times..
<Tm_T> jussi01: roger
<ikonia> Grant-A: have you thought about looking at other channels that may suit your dicussion better ?
<Grant-A> I was simply asking why this patent was still valid
<jdong> I've tried my best to solve this problem without any kicking or banning.
<Grant-A> I wanted no part in an arguement, and I even told you guys that in the channel!
<jdong> but I don't see such a solution any more.
<jdong> I suggest that Grant-A at least take a short leave from the channel.
<Grant-A> I just think it's wrong that I tell p quarels to quit and I get kicked for it!
<Grant-A> ?!?!
<jdong> that is not why you were kicked.
<Grant-A> it was a conversation between just me and ikonia, and p quarels kicks me when I tell him to stop
<Grant-A> #
<Grant-A> 11:29 < Grant-A> p_quarles: I have no interest in argueing, I am simply
<Grant-A> # interested in finding out why this case is still valid. So if
<Grant-A> # you don't mind, this is an a b conversation so c yourself out
<Grant-A> #
<Grant-A> 11:30 < ikonia> Grant-A: contact the US patent office
<jdong> you were ultimately kicked because this is about the 6th time we've had one of these factual-inaccuracy confrontations in 1.5 months.
<Grant-A> #
<ikonia> Grant-A: STOP 
<Grant-A> 11:30 < Grant-A> ok
<Grant-A> #
<Grant-A> 11:30 < ikonia> Grant-A: they will know for fact
<ikonia> Grant-A: I've asked you to STOP doing that
<Grant-A> #
<jdong> PLEASE STOP POSTING LOGS.
<ikonia> Grant-A: STOP 
<Grant-A> 11:30 < p_quarles> Grant-A: excuse me?
<ikonia> enough
<Myrtti> thank you dear
<jussi01> now then, Grant-A, you should know much better than to paste in channel
 * Myrtti can hear that in Aussie accent, damnit
<Grant-A> ?
<Grant-A> that was odd
<Grant-A> I didn't know +b didn't kick
<jussi01> Grant-A: that was a mute ;)
<Myrtti> it can be used to mute
<Grant-A> oh
<Myrtti> atleast in this netwoerk
<Myrtti> -e
 * Grant-A thinks freenode needs a man page
<jdong> it does.
<jussi01> !modes | Grant-A
<ubottu> Grant-A: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Tm_T> Grant-A: you have lot to learn, my young padawan
<jussi01> anyway, back to the matter at hand
<Grant-A> this is probably why everyone being anonymous in this channel would probably be a better idea
<ikonia> ?
<Grant-A> it seems that the irc council is too tightly knit to possibly accuse one of its own of wrong doing
<Myrtti> Grant-A: I think anonymity in IRC is in general a bad idea
<Grant-A> I will see myself out
<jussi01> Grant-A: bye
<Myrtti> that was... random
<jussi01> no, expected
<ikonia> this is getting really old with him
<nickrud> the only thing limiting my sarcasm is non-anonymity
<ikonia> nickrud: nie
<jdong> Myrtti: not to someone who's seen it happen twice in here already :)
<Grant-A> btw, I almost forgot to say
<Grant-A> notice that everyone of my problems is directly related to p quarels
<Grant-A> every one I ever bring in here
<Grant-A> so, with that in mind
<ikonia> you where moaning about jdong
<ikonia> so it's not
<Grant-A> When?
<jdong> notice that he was saying on behalf of all the operators in this channel.
<Grant-A> When was I moaning about jdong?
<jdong> the IRC protocol doesn't support a everybody-holds-hands-kick
<jdong> Grant-A: the last time you were in here.
<jdong> that was entirely brought forth against me.
<Grant-A> ah, right, that one
<Grant-A> p quarels was still a catalyst though
<jdong> your inability to factually acccurately recount your own recent history concerns me.
<ikonia> Grant-A: again - please don't make one sided agruments missing out key details to make your point
<jdong> Grant-A: You have some self-improving to do; being open-sided to arguments and thinking/researching *critically* before you say
<Grant-A> I can suspect that none of these problems would have escalated to their current point had he not been in there, such as this latest incident where I was just disucssing with ikonia, and he jumps in to try and kill my statements, I ask him to leave, he takes offense by saying "Excuse Me?" and I get kicked
<jdong> again, I really think you can benefit from time off.
<ikonia> Grant-A: that is not what happened
<ikonia> Grant-A: you called him a troll 
<ikonia> Grant-A: you "forgot" to mention tht
<ikonia> that
<ikonia> you didn't get kicked for "excuses me"
<Grant-A> you don't call jumping into a conversation to dispute someone's statements trollish?
<ikonia> I am tried of you twisting the facts to make your agument right
<Grant-A> especially when I tried to ask him to stop?
<ikonia> Grant-A: so the statment you want to make to be acureate was
<ikonia> "I was asking him to stop, I called him a troll and he kicked me"
<ikonia> doesn't quite look as good as "excuse me" and he kicked me does it
<Grant-A> yes, because isn't jumping into an a b conversation to directly attack another's factual basis a troll?
<ikonia> Grant-A: that's not what I'm telling you
<Grant-A> especially when I did not ask for his opinion?
<ikonia> Grant-A: you don't have the ability to listen
<jussi01> Grant-A: ok, Having seen how things are, I think its best you have some time off. you are banned in #ubuntuforums and it will stay that way for the next 2 weeks, after that, please come back here and ask about your ban.
<Grant-A> ok then
<Grant-A> please talk to p quarels, though
<Grant-A> bye~
<jussi01> Grant-A: bye
<jussi01> *deep breath*
 * Chipmonk popcorns
<jdong> was just going to tell you guys he comes 99% in after leaving.
 * ikonia takes another sip of wine to numb the pain
<ikonia> Chipmonk: gary ??? really
<jpds> What are p quarels?
<nickrud> lol
<ikonia> jdong: forums op
<ikonia> jpds: sorry
<jussi01> hehe
<ikonia> jdong: I've seen him do it 4 times now - I think it's well know
<Chipmonk> hey ikonia 
<ikonia> pasting 2 lines say "look look I got kicked for sneezing"
<ikonia> missing out the 40 lines above where he is kicking off
<ikonia> Chipmonk: errrrr what's with the nick
<Chipmonk> ikonia: you have the patience of a saint \o/
<ikonia> Chipmonk: ??? I doubt that
<ikonia> the wine is numbing me
<Chipmonk> ikonia: oh it was a dare/fun
<jdong> lol yes.
<ikonia> Chipmonk: I hope you won
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
<jdong> he loves picking out one-liners that make someone look bad
<jdong> and then completely refuses that there's another side.
<jdong> I am still pretty surprised he forgot the last time he came in here it was pure 20 minutes of why I am a bad person.
<jussi01> jdong: he just got worked up
<jussi01> I got sick of it, was going no where, and I felt he needed someone to be "decisive" about it.
<jdong> indeed.
<jdong> mneptok stepped in last time to find middle ground
<mneptok> and i hate doing that kinda crap. it reeks of emotional maturity.
 * nickrud runs, shrieking and covering his ears
<mneptok> see? no one likes it. there's a certain weltschraum we need to preserve.
<nickspoon> If I knew what 'weltschraum' meant I would certainly agree.
<Myrtti> @bansearch nbeebo
<ubottu> Match: nbeebo!n=nbeebo@217-210-198-227-no71.tbcn.telia.com by LjL in #ubuntu on Dec 10 2008 22:08:15 (ID: 7821)
<ubottu> Match: nbeebo!n=nbeebo@217-210-198-227-no71.tbcn.telia.com by LjL in #ubuntu-offtopic on Dec 18 2008 21:07:15 (ID: 8102)
<ubottu> Match: nbeebo!n=nbeebo@217-210-198-227-no71.tbcn.telia.com by bazhang in #ubuntu-offtopic on Dec 31 2008 03:19:42 (ID: 8479)
<ubottu> Match: nbeebo!n=nbeebo@217-210-198-227-no71.tbcn.telia.com by bazhang in #ubuntu-ops on Jan 07 2009 04:32:41 (ID: 8775)
<Myrtti> intresting
<topyli> he is a regular annoyance
<Myrtti> hejssan tralala ;-)
<nickrud> sometimes amusing, but usually not
<Myrtti> ohmygawd.
<Myrtti> someone has found a harmonica
<topyli> i've given my godson countless harmonicas and steel drums as christmas/birthday presents, and they always seem to be "missing" after a day or two
<nickspoon> Maybe he just doesn't like harmonicas?
<nickrud> someone in his family has some sense
 * Myrtti wants to shove the harmonica down their throat
<nickspoon> I love harmonicas <3
<topyli> nickspoon: oh he loves them, i guess nickrud is on the right track here
<topyli> moreover, they want to stay somewhat sane. i would never give him such a present if i lived with them. but this way, i'm out in a few hours
<topyli> evil grin smiley yet to be invented
<nickrud> I love harmonica as well; but there's few things more annoying than someone playing who doesn't know how
<topyli> i can assure you my grandson does not
<topyli> grandson? godson
<nickspoon> Try >:), topyli.
<topyli> i've seen that used, but it's a poor evil grin :-(
<nickspoon> There aren't any particularly evil-looking characters.
<nickspoon> >:] perhaps.
<nickrud> >-) maybe
<nickrud> cribbed
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, LostChain said: ubottu: sound is working fine
<nickrud> can someone explain to me the gain of having two nicks and using one to insult the other?
<Myrtti> baiting others to participate
<nickrud> ah.
<nickrud> that is a terrible nick
<Picipod> Bag
<Picipod> Bag?
<Pici> fine. you ruined my example with props
 * nickrud understands very little
<Myrtti> wheeeee
<Myrtti> I'm learning Python
<Myrtti> exiting
<Pici> exit() ?
<Myrtti> exciting, even
<Pici> I know ;)
<jdong> ok, let's see how this FreeBSD-on-a-stick thing works.
<Myrtti> syockit: how may we help you
<dayo2> yes, i was asked by nickrud to come here
<syockit> umm? I just want to know what usually happens around here
<dayo2> nickrud: are u here?
<syockit> ok read topic
<nickrud> dayo2, yes, one sec
<dayo2> nickrud: ol
<dayo2> ok*
<nickrud> dayo2, I've found the address on the net
<nickrud> so, why was a colleague at the same ip insulting you so well?
<dayo2> nickrud: we're both IT admins at AUST: http://aust.edu.ng/node/10
<dayo2> nickrud: i'm Dayo (obviously), and he's Bobby 
<dayo2> nickrud: at first i tried to get in touch with a mod on ubuntuforums: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118178/
<dayo2> nickrud: because he's a childish little sh*t.
<nickrud> ah, one of those.
<dayo2> we're behind the same IP, but we're two different people.
<nickrud> dayo2, ok, I'll pull the ban for now; your ip does lead to that edu and your name matches ;)
<nickrud> dayo2, but the basic rules apply: if we get continuous grief from that ip, the ban will go back up
<nickrud> !coc | dayo2 you might want to give this link to bobby
<ubottu> dayo2 you might want to give this link to bobby: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<dayo2> nickrud: thank you. i appreciate that. and the IP is going to change soon, because we're migrating to a new ISP, once the suits get the paperwork in order
<dayo2> ok i will make sure he gets the link. thank you for your understanding
<nickrud> a rarity: someone who can actually document his case
<wgrant> Mez: Hm?
<Mez> wgrant: lol - it was in a middle of a netsplit and only you and I were there
<Myrtti> wheee
<Myrtti> I hate lag
<Mez> as do we all :D
<Mez> well, I think all of us anyway :D
<Myrtti> hrm
<Myrtti> I'm starting to think I actually might like some things in Java more than in Python
<Myrtti> I guess there's nothing like Javadoc in Python...
<Myrtti> I liked that in Java
 * Myrtti feels old
<nickrud> http://epydoc.sourceforge.net/relatedprojects.html Myrtti 
<Myrtti> my gawd that looks awful :-(
<Myrtti> ohhhhkay
<Myrtti> whee.
<Myrtti> I can code.
<Pici> ya
<Pici> y
<jussi01> apple beer FTW! :D (oh, sorry for the interuption, do continue :) )
 * Myrtti snaps a silicon wristband on jussi01's back
<jussi01> Myrtti: facebook!
<Myrtti> jussi01: why do you always ask difficult questions
<Myrtti> jussi01: do you honestly think I used a recipe for those rolls :-D
<Myrtti> "mmmmm needs more flour"
<Myrtti> jussi01: there you go, anyway
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> I never use recipies, unless I'm baking a cake or something
<Myrtti> bread is just... bread
<Myrtti> I should go put my flowers to a cooler place
<jrib> you got flowers?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-15
<elky> !myrtti
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myrtti
<elky> hrm...
<elky> where'd myrtti's poem go?
<nickrud> all the fun stuff is slowly dripping away ...
<bazhang> the prayer?
<bazhang> dogmagitron seems very annoying in -ot
<nickrud> who in -ot is not annoying?
<Seeker`> me?
<bazhang> pvo and dogmagitron seems to be vying for the title
<mneptok> NO ONE claims that title on MY watch!
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> okay; 2nd place
<mneptok> damn right.
<mneptok> you're still on my "naughty" list for 6 weeks. or until i see something shiny.
 * Seeker` throws some foil at mneptok 
<mneptok> bazhang: hey! LTNS! how's it goin', bud?
<bazhang> hi! mneptok 
 * mneptok hugs bazhang 
<jdong> mneptok: oh man you missed our good friend Grant this morning!
<elky> oh look. trollbeebo is back
<Myrtti> !prayer | elky 
<ubottu> elky: Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<elky> yay!
 * elky cuddles Myrtti
<Myrtti> elky: figured that if dholbach doesn't need a factoid that actually is useful and has information about him, his job and his contact info, I don't need one silly either
<elky> yeah. mine is a pointless relic of seveas
<elky> !elkbuntu
<ubottu> elkbuntu is cute
<Nafallo> !Nafallo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Nafallo
<elky> lets get rid of mine
<Nafallo> elky: you stopped being cute? :-O
<elky> Nafallo, no, but i dont need a factoid to state the obvious.
<Nafallo> elky: logically you would stop being cute if you remove it ;-)
<Nafallo> we shouldn't let that happen :-)
 * Myrtti slaps Nafallo 
<Nafallo> Myrtti: oooh honey...
<nickrud> someone with -ot ops should take a peek
<nickrud> oh, nm
<Nafallo> ;-)
<Myrtti> it's funny how talking to troublemakers in their mother tongue always gets them on their toes
<ubottu> In ubottu, zeralda said: ok is it application
<ubottu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> that was fun
<Gary> wooa
<Gary> yeah
<jussi01> !ops | If youve got any bans in #ubuntu which are old, please clean them up. ban list is getting full again...
<ubottu> If youve got any bans in #ubuntu which are old, please clean them up. ban list is getting full again...: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or
<ubottu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (If youve got any bans in #ubuntu which are old, please clean them up. ban list is getting full again...)
<Myrtti> ikonia: have you checked that floodbot list yet
<elky> debian just released lenny officially. be on the lookout for revellers
<Myrtti> wheeee so hell froze over once again ;-)
<elky> yep
<elky> well, it's 20'C and raining here in the middle of Feb, so yes.
 * jussi01 is having Cheese and Reinderr soup for lunch
<jussi01> reindeer*
<jussi01> elky: rain there atm is an excellent thing IMHO
<jussi01> apart from up north...
<elky> yes, we just need to find a way to mv /north/rain/ to /south/rain/ then we'd be fine
 * elky blinks at paddy in -ot
<elky> Myrtti, are you able to parse what nbeebo just said?
<Myrtti> he doesn't intentionally bait people, or so he says
<elky> like hell he doesnt
<topyli> for the past week or so, he has done nothing but asking about and testing channel rules. he intentionally uses txtspeak only because of having been asked to stop many times. his input consists 100% of annoying people
<topyli> well, annoying me anyway :)
<Myrtti> ok, coffee now. can't take this anym o re
<elky> topyli, not just
<Myrtti> watch out for yownanymous ...
<Myrtti> oh, he quit.
<Myrtti> I've been looking at him for the past two days
<Myrtti> he seems controversioal
<Myrtti> -o
<Myrtti> ikonia: could he be running xnest or something...?
<ikonia> Myrtti: oooh maybe, good call
<ikonia> jump in
<Myrtti> I have no idea about it though, I've only used it two years ago when one of my java programs wouldn't run in compiz
<bazhang> grow-as-apple = sportily (now in -ot)
<bazhang> err sp0rtily
<ikonia> isn't he banned ?
<ikonia> !bansearch sp0rtily
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> @bansearch sp0rtily
<ubottu> No matches found for sp0rtily!*@* in any channel
 * ikonia is so fed up of the attitude in offtopic
<ikonia> gee I wonder who Ombaubuntu is in -ot
<ikonia> @bansearch 58.69.55.162
<ubottu> No matches found for 58.69.55.162!*@* in any channel
<ikonia> -ot is going down a bad path.......anyone awake ?
<topyli> making a list of people to remove
<bazhang> netyire?
<ikonia> topyli: I don't know if my laptop would have enough ram to hold that list
<ikonia> topyli: it was grow-as-apples again 
<ikonia> must have been 
<ikonia> he's going to be a problem.
<ikonia> now tavish is in - is it troll day or something ?
<topyli> must be
<nbeebo> hi topily banned me for saying "u" instead of you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> nbeebo, how may we help you
<ikonia> yes
<topyli> nbeebo: that's not why you're banned and you know it
<nbeebo> no i dont
<bazhang> nbeebo, I would imagine it was much more than that
<nbeebo> we had a discussion and u banned im in the middle of it
<bazhang> nbeebo, you seem to like the push the limits
<bazhang> nbeebo, then you fall back on false premises
<nbeebo> what do u mean?
<bazhang> nbeebo, eg 'he banned me for saying u!'
<nbeebo> yes, i could say he banned me for not agreeing with me
<bazhang> nbeebo,  as now you are still employing 'u'
<topyli> you have been repeatedly asked to behave but you won't. hence you are banned for now
<nbeebo> but since he doesnt like me saying u overall i think thats why he banned me
<bazhang> nbeebo, no
<nbeebo> i think i were nice to say that, because lots of people dont like me saying u, but it is simply a shortening of a word
<bazhang> nbeebo, read what I wrote above
<nbeebo> ok, he banned me for not agreeing with me
<bazhang>  nbeebo, you seem to like the push the limits
<bazhang>  nbeebo, then you fall back on false premises
<nbeebo> why does it seem that way
<bazhang> it is that way
<nbeebo> why
<nbeebo> im not just ignoring u or anything now
<nbeebo> i just want to know
<bazhang> nbeebo, you have been repeatedly asked by many people not to push things
<ikonia> you've just done it again !
<ikonia> your just trolling - stop
<nbeebo> ikonia, what have i done?
<ikonia> nbeebo: did you not get asked to stop using "u"
<ikonia> yes or know
<ikonia> no
<nbeebo> bazhang i dont understand i just want to know, why would i do this else
<ikonia> nbeebo: yes or no
<nbeebo> ikonia yes i have been
<ikonia> nbeebo: and your next line is 
<ikonia> 4:58 < nbeebo> im not just ignoring u or anything now
<bazhang> nbeebo, you feel there is thing called complete freedom in ubuntu channels
<nbeebo> ehm
<nbeebo> yeah? im just speaking
<bazhang> nbeebo, and you are constantly testing those limits
<bazhang> nbeebo, against all advice to do otherwise, ie stop
<ikonia> nbeebo: I'm requesting you leave now, and go away for a few days to try to get your thoughts together on how you particiapte in the channels
<ikonia> nbeebo: so please follow the request and take a few days out, and just ponder why this situation has come up 
<bazhang> nbeebo, you intentionally push things
<nbeebo> bazhang, im not breaking any rules and i respect others peoples opinion, but its not very many that doesnt like me saying u, so they could change it with some settings in either irssi or xchat, im not trying to say u thats just what im used to
<bazhang> nbeebo, so best to part now.
<nbeebo> im following the rules...
<ikonia> nbeebo: please re-read my request, 
<bazhang> nbeebo, if I recall correctly this is not your first ban there
<nbeebo> yes u want me to do what u say
<ikonia> nbeebo: enough now
<nbeebo> bazhang, yes i know that
<ikonia> nbeebo: come back when y ou can stop using "u" 
<nbeebo> see, its all about "u"
<bazhang> nbeebo, and when you are asked to stop you continue, then try to play the victim
<ikonia> nbeebo: I asked a minute ago - I'll ask one more time
<topyli> nbeebo: you're not helping yourself now. please part the channel
<nbeebo> ok i come here some other time whenever ur not here to hate me for saying u
<nbeebo> bazhang im not like that, i never try to be anyone else
<ikonia> nbeebo: bye then
<nbeebo> but ok i leave now
<nbeebo> bye bye cya soon
<ikonia> bye
<bazhang> nbeebo, that is simply not the case
<ikonia> @mark nbeebo refusing to follow guidence 
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> *sigh*
<jpds> O...kay.
<bazhang> ur oppressin mii!
<pop79> Hi there!
<pop79> I am not enquiring about bans... but im wanting to become an operator
<pop79> is it possible?
<topyli> pop79: people are invited to be ops, i don't think there's a process in place to apply to become one
<pop79> can i help you with work then?
<jussi01> pop79: basically if you ask to become an op, it decreases you chances of actually becoming one by a _lot_
<pop79> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese?
<pop79> ok
<pop79> can I act like one then?
<topyli> everybody can help by making the channels a bit nicer :)
<pop79> ok, thanks. Ill work in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<pop79> ill still be here though, if i have anything to report
<jussi01> pop79: we have a no idle policy here-
<pop79> ok
<pop79> ill just help anyway
<pop79> Im a... well.... half friend of bazhang
<jussi01> pop79: we need to keep this channel free for operator/abuse questions, if you havent anything to add, please part.
<pop79> ok, but if i see anybody doing something wrong, ill come here, will i?
<Myrtti> you can observe what others do
<Myrtti> and after you get the idea, you can follow them
<pop79> ok
<pop79> thanks
<pop79> but shall i come here if i spot unacceptable behavior
<jussi01> pop79: no need for that as ops are in the channels anyway.
<pop79> ok
<pop79> bye then!
<jussi01> bye
<Myrtti> we have mechanics of knowing if somethings wrong ;-)
<Myrtti> mmmmh
<Myrtti> :-D
 * Myrtti tries very hard to be quiet
<Myrtti> sssshhhhhh
 * nickrud turns down the sound, it's hard to read
<pop79_> I would like to report someone for stealling my nickname
<pop79_> hello?
<ikonia> pop79_: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<pop79_> yes, but on irc, someone stole my nickname
<ikonia> pop79_: plus it's also you who has your other nuk
<ikonia> nik
<ikonia> nick name
<jpds> pop79_: You should try registering it; see /msg NickServ help register
<ikonia> pop79_: you are using both pop79 and pop79_
<pop79_> huh?
<pop79_> how the hell did that happen
<ikonia> pop79_: you are using both of those nick names
<ikonia> pop79_: either way - this is nothing to do with ubuntu, so I suggest you check your connections/clients and resolve it
<pop79_> how?
<ikonia> pop79_: look at your open chat windows, 
<Pricey> pop79_: please see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<pop79_> ok
<pop79_> thanks anyway. bye!
<ikonia> @mark pop79 further attempts at randomness
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> heh. attempts at randomness
<ikonia> topyli: I don't know how else to describe him
<topyli> ikonia: it's very correct
<ikonia> topyli: help
<Myrtti> it's exactly the behaviour you'd expect from a 10yr
<topyli> oh callen is adalhelm. why do i remember that nick?
<ikonia> I suspect Ppop79 is playing dumb
<ikonia> he's on a connection which offers squential IP addressing
<ikonia> whih I find most unlikley
<Myrtti> I've got a feeling that if pop79 is really 10yr, he's going to get hurt.
<Myrtti> badly
<ubottu> In ubottu, knome said: !sshfs is <reply> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<jpds> !sshfs is <reply> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jpds
<pop79> hi, can i report someone who's behavior is unbareable?
<Pricey> pop79: What's up?
<dipadup> hi
<dipadup> Callen is bothering me
<dipadup> oh, i changed my nick
<dipadup> wait
<Pricey> dipadup: in PM?
<pop79> ok
<pop79> sorry
<Pricey> ah -offtopic
<Pricey>  /help ignore
<pop79> sorry?
<Myrtti> ignore him
<pop79> i cant. its unbareable
<Pricey> that command will stop you seeing his messages
<pop79> he is making fun of me and the irish
<pop79> yea, but he is mocking everyone
<pop79> can you please stop him?
<Pricey> I'll keep an eye on him.
<pop79> thanks
<pop79> :) :)
<nickrud> Myrtti, If I may make a suggestion pop each and every one that makes another comment on that subject.
<Pricey> i see what you mean about pop79
<Myrtti> yup
<nickrud> Myrtti think of it as cauterization. although the underlying infection has been missed
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<Myrtti> so callen is someone who I've talked my olive oil about...
<nickrud> whoever he can only be described by words I can't use
<nickrud> s/he/he is/
<Myrtti> well I'm just trying to remember his *then* nick
<Myrtti> because that isn't a nick he's used much
<nickrud> maybe ubottu could keep a running log of names/ip's, even if not banned/kicked. The real ey in the sky  ;)
<Nafallo> Myrtti: grep logs instead? :-)
<Myrtti> Nafallo: I don't log channels
<Nafallo> oh. that's a bit... harder then
<jpds> grep irclogs.u.c?
<Myrtti> jpds: it's -ot
<jpds> Ah, right.
<ikonia> did anyone speak to pop79 about telling people in #ubuntu to get to odd hannels like #heeelp an alternative to #ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> oh, did he do that?
<Myrtti> I didn't even notice
<ikonia> #pop79-graphical and #heeeelp
<ikonia> I'll give him a nudge in pm 
<Myrtti> oh dear
<Myrtti> it's heartbreaking to see kids try !list in #ubuntu and then leaving :-P
<Myrtti> good god I need brain soap
<Myrtti> [22:35] < Tlyman> ok, then i'll do that
<Myrtti> [22:35] < Tlyman> thanks a lot, charlie!
<Myrtti> I SWEAR I could hear someone say that in the Charlie and the Candy mountain -pegasos way
<Myrtti> @bansearch secretagentska
 * Myrtti taps fingers
<ubottu> No matches found for secretagentska!*@* in any channel
<Myrtti> @bansearch ska-fan 
<ubottu> No matches found for ska-fan!n=markus@unaffiliated/x-045221/skafan in any channel
<elky> @btlogin
 * Mez yawns
 * Mez starts writing a presentation for the bugjam
<Myrtti> @bansearch callen
<ubottu> No matches found for callen!n=adalhelm@d47-69-53-133.nap.wideopenwest.com in any channel
<Myrtti> where is he familiar from?!!?!?
<Myrtti> arghhhhghghhghghghghgh
<topyli> i think i remeber adalhelm from his quit message. something like "religion kills"
<Myrtti> @bansearch XAVIER
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #kubuntu on Jun 29 2008 06:42:46 (ID: 4947)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by LjL in #ubuntu on Dec 11 2008 15:25:03 (ID: 7853)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #ubuntu on Apr 18 2008 18:46:25 (ID: 4846)
<Myrtti> anyone?
<Myrtti> I don't know how to handle that
<XAVIER> hello ?
<XAVIER> im having trouble joining #kubuntu
<XAVIER> can someone help me
 * Myrtti coughs
<Myrtti> anyone?
<XAVIER> also im looking for eqisow if he's around
<Tm_T> Myrtti: what should I do?
<Myrtti> XAVIER is trying to join #kubuntu, but as you can see, he's banned there and I guess the bots don't make exceptions in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> ah, I see
<XAVIER> im banned ?
<Tm_T> hmm, Myrtti remind me do I need to invite him only or...
<XAVIER> how could i be banned i've never even been in that channel before ?
<Tm_T> XAVIER: it's not you alone (:
<Tm_T> XAVIER: all web gateways in general are banned
<XAVIER> even ones that send proper ident ?
<Myrtti> /mode +e XAVIER!i=440e5f72@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-d4079b533a129f04
<Tm_T> Myrtti: danke
<Tm_T> XAVIER: try join now
<XAVIER> ok i feel sheepish :-/
<Tm_T> XAVIER: no need to (:
<Myrtti> does it work?
<XAVIER> thanks im in
<Tm_T> does
<Myrtti> :-)
<Myrtti> excellent
<Tm_T> XAVIER: just too much troublemakers in the world, making it one big mess
<XAVIER> but that last statement doesn't include present company , right?
<XAVIER> ahem
<Tm_T> no, you wouldn't got in in that case
<XAVIER> I understand. thank you for your assistance in this matter Tm_T  and Myrtti 
<Tm_T> XAVIER: anyway, sorry for all trouble and have fun, you can part now (:
<XAVIER> be well
 * Tm_T needs some sleep
<Myrtti> which reminds me of lääkkeet :-P
<Mez> why do I recognise that word?
<Tm_T> LÄÄKKEET!
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> kala söi lääkkeet
<Tm_T> siispä pujahdan veräjästä
<Tm_T> eiku
<Mez> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jussi01> ikonia: DOH!!
<Nafallo> ha! sager ingenting om den har kanalen :-)
<ikonia> ?
<Myrtti> shush
<Myrtti> ikonia: what happen?
<Myrtti> oh, right
<jussi01> ikonia: facebook comment
<ikonia> jussi01: heartbroken
<ikonia> Myrtti: what happeened where ? 
<ikonia> jussi01: £250 from a data specialists to get it back
<jussi01> ikonia: pay it - worth every cent
<jussi01> anyway, Im off to bed.
<ikonia> jussi01: packaged them up for transport already 
<ikonia> night
<Myrtti> ikonia: nvm
<ikonia> Myrtti: sorry, went over my head
<ikonia> well well
<ikonia> this is interesting
<ikonia> pop79 said he was using three.co.uk broadband
<ikonia> yet two people are still using his IP 
<Pici> Fruzen has been warned in #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu about asking for a shell for an ircd, feel free to remove him if he asks again and I'm not watching.
<ikonia> okey dokey
<Seeker`> ikonia: what happened?
<ikonia> Seeker`: for some reason one of my firewire drives died, not the end of the world, ordered 4 new ones, 2 to replace the two in use, and two to act as backups, the repacment ones arrived and as I plugged in the last working one to be backed up onto the new drive, it refused to spin up
<ikonia> makes the annoying clicking sound
<Seeker`> ah
<ikonia> can't be helped
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-15
<bazhang> Myrtti, thanks for clearing the mutes.
<bazhang> odd that I can no longer see the mutes as before (ie below the banlist) and Operserv has replaced the usual verne.freenode.net in banlist
<Flannel> Mutes aren't +b anymore, they're entirely separate (/mode +q)
<bazhang> Flannel, right, but don't show up in any xchat windows I can see
<Flannel> bazhang: even when you /mode +q?
<Gla> hey guys, how's it going?
<Gla> anyone around to talk with about community management?
<Flannel> Gla: What?
<Flannel> Oh.
<Flannel> Hi Gla, How can we help you today?
<Flannel> Hi rahduke, How can we help you today?
<rahduke> woops, didnt even mean to join this chan.... Gla would like to speak to someone regarding the IRC chan though
 * MenZa pokes Gla 
<MenZa> How can we help you? :)
<Flannel> MenZa: Got him in query
<MenZa> Gotcha -- carry on :)
<Gla> cool, I'll actually move it to here so you guys can take it all in
<Gla> I've been in the midst of writing a software project with a few people to basically re-create IRC on the web.  We've been writing the software for 1 1/2 years, and we're probably going to open up a private beta soon.
<Gla> I myself am a huge IRC addict, as I use IRC pretty much 24/7 for the last 12 years of my life, though it has a lot of problems for larger communities, people out of IRC using it, etc
<Gla> so we're basically creating an easy to use interface, making "channels"/topics searchable, etc, and allowing each channel to have a public presence while adhereing many of the same concepts of IRC to our system and some
<Gla> I would certainly like to get some feedback from you guys on how Ubuntu uses IRC, some of the pain points that it sees, and any other feedback/things you might have to add, as this has been my entire life for the past 1 1/2 years :)
<Gla> we're going to open our beta in a month or so
<Gla> or, testing platform so to speak.
<Gla> so I would like to know if Ubuntu might like to try this out, and also know what Ubuntu sees as pain points within IRC, as that's a huge thing we're trying to solve.  Accessability, useability, scale-ing to larger user basis, and search are some things we see as pain points.
<Gla> *cough*
<Gla> MenZa, Flannel , ?
<MenZa> Interesting, to say the least, Gla.
<MenZa> As for "IRC on the web", what exactly... do you mean by that?
<Gla> building a platform that is dedicated to servicing real-time communities.
<MenZa> So, is it an implementation on the IRC RFC, or is it a built-from-scratch protocol and standard?
<Gla> built from scratch
<Gla> we're not going to be opening it for another month or so, though I was curious if you guys would like to atleast give it a shot and some feedback with your needs
<MenZa> See, I'm trying to find out where to direct you regarding this query -- it's definitely beyond the scope of this channel, but let me think for a second.
<Gla> the jQuery community is going to help us test some stuff so far, and we were looking for another community that might be interested in giving some feedback for our service
<MenZa> Flannel: suggestions?
<Flannel> Migrating the Ubuntu community would be way too much of a task
<Gla> well of course it would.
<Flannel> It's not something you can easily say "Ok, we're using foobar now" and have happen without headaches
<Gla> we don't think a complete migration is merely possible, though we think 2 can exist at once.
<Gla> as there are many many users who don't use IRC who use Ubuntu, so the people and userbase is different
<Flannel> I was talking about the IRC portion
<Gla> well, I would say it's fairly safe to say that one could exist for IRC users, and the other exist for other users, though serving similar functionality.  Kinda the same way forums and irc, both exist.
<Flannel> Gla: What sort of an interface are we talking about?
<Flannel> Obviously I'm not clear on what it is
<Gla> well the interface has not been launched just yet, though it's safe to say that it's a threaded conversation type model, though all as real-time as chat.  Twitter-esquer in nature.  I will be able to show you the interface within the month.
<Flannel> How would that be different than a forum? (or isn't reddit something like that?)
<Gla> the main goal is that we want end users to be able to 1) find their community as fast as possible, 2) interact with that community... and we want communities to be able to link to their real-time community.
<Gla> well it's all very real-time, like chat.  the whole thing is real-time, no refreshing, you see responses in real-time, as they're threaded, moderation is real-time, etc
<Flannel> So it's an incremental upgrade to a forum type thing
<Gla> yea
<Flannel> And this will be all through a website interface?
<Gla> correct.
<Flannel> You might try running this by the forum people then, they might be interested
<Gla> ah, you guys are a different team?
<Flannel> We deal with IRC, the forum people deal with the forum, yeah.
<Gla> cool.
<Gla> well to be honest, it's more like IRC then it is a forum.
<Gla> as our focus is on real-time, moderated conversations.
<Gla> though our conversations do persist, we focus on the real-time aspect.
<Flannel> Forums are pretty realtime, save the page-refreshing aspect
<Gla> well, these are very real-time, you can see when users are typing, the threaded models are more like small chats rather then big posts, I suppose you'll have to see it.
 * MenZa thinks he would get a headache from seeing the activity on Ubuntu Forums in real-time.
<Gla> well you'll have to see our interface, it's very very simple and has a lot of thought put into it at the same time.  Rest assured you'll be at ease.
<Gla> though I suppose we can further our conversation once we have that open, it's simply good to see what your thoughts on this subject on at this time.
<Gla> Ubuntu might be a big one to take off, as you guys have about 250 channel related to Ubuntu, where other communities have 2-3 :)
<Gla> though it's good to see your aspect on this idea, etc
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (ZiG|ZaG)
<jussi01> Gla: so its something like google wave then?
 * mneptok thinks "real time moderated web-based chat" sounds a lot like existing and functional web IRC clients
<bazhang> I've seen this before. Like IRC, once removed. moderation is virtually not possible. Using Ajax iirc.
<bazhang> It's basically a liveblog.
<Gla> bazhang: that's not true at all
<Gla> it's a bit better then Google Wave and has a community focus
<Gla> Google Wave is actually licenesing some of the technology we built for this
<bazhang> Gla, links?
<Gla> it's not up yet.
<bazhang> citation to the licensing?
<Gla> we will have an interface in a month or so ready to go.
<Gla> bazhang: I don't believe that's anywhere yet as that was pretty recent but let me see if I can find anything
<Gla> any of you guys in the bay area? palo alto or stanford?
<Gla> well, it's good to here you guys are atleast open to the concept.
<Gla> hopefully you like what we have to show you guys.
<Gla> :)
<tsimpson> hopefully you'll open up the protocol(s) you create (nudge-nudge)
<Gla> we will!
<Gla> we're working on having our protocols work for ourselves first :)
<tsimpson> of course, no point in having an open protocol if it doesn't work :)
<Gla> it's been about 1 1/2 years in development, figuring out a lot of technical, navigational , and user interface difficulties
<tsimpson> so, what exactly is the problem you are trying to solve here? ie: what's wrong with the current technologies, and what solutions did you come up with?
<tsimpson> slightly random question, I know...
<Gla> well there's a lot of problems with the real-time web, scaling it, etc
<Gla> server and client-side
<Gla> Meebo is pretty much on the fore-front of that, as well as Google, but there's few people outside of that who have nailed it
<Gla> the problem we're solving is the problem that the expierence on IRC is amazing, though not available to everyone.  So we're creating a way for IRC to be more accessable, useable/user friendly
<tsimpson> what do you mean IRC is not available to everyone?
<mneptok> http://www.mibbit.com/chat/
<tsimpson> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Gla> I mean, not many people really get the whole concept
<Gla> most programmers don't use IRC.
<Gla> they should.
<tsimpson> ok
<Gla> it's an amazing thing that they're missing out on, and many many people I've showed IRC to are blown away by what it has to offer.
<Gla> from math people, to programmers, to entreprenuers, etc
<mneptok> Gla: PDX?
<Gla> it's an amazing place
<Gla> sorry, I think I missed your last message, PDX?
<mneptok> are you in PDX?
<Gla> I don't know what PDX is
<mneptok> Portland, Oregon
<Gla> ah, I'm in Palo Alto, CA
<Gla> driving distance :)
<mneptok> weird. sbc does hostmasks oddly.
<Gla> 10 hour drive it says...
<Gla> are you in PDX?
 * mneptok will be in SClara in April for the MySQL conf
<mneptok> Albuquerque, NM
<Gla> oh no kidding?
<Gla> I was offered to speak at the MySQL conferences
<mneptok> no kidding. on either score.
<Gla> just talked with Marten the other day actually
<mneptok> heh
<mneptok> i live on the other side of that valley.
 * mneptok works for Monty
<Gla> no kidding?
<mneptok> no kidding.
<Gla> what's Monty up to now? he forked his own version right? Marissa or something.
<mneptok> and FYI, Marten is in no position to invite anyone to speak :)
<mneptok> MariaDB
<tsimpson> you said it's going to be a bit better than Wave, and community focused, can you expand on that?
<Gla> haha, that is true, though I simply thought I would say that for social-connections sake :)
<Gla> tsimpson: you know, it might be best to simply come back when we have a demo and can invite you guys to use it
<Gla> which should be in about 1 month
<tsimpson> ok :) I'm just trying to imagine it
<Gla> but basically Google Wave is very contacts based, where we're very community based.  We want to make the communities on our site reflective of who are actually in that community.  Think Facebook -> People, Our servicie -> Communities
<Gla> Facebook makes sure the individual is credible, integral, searchable, etc
<Gla> so with that said, in a months time I really hope you can try out what we have :)
<tsimpson> sure, I'm always interested in new technologies
<Gla> it's neat to see you guys are open to such things.  I was actually reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392799 ( which I found only about an hour ago ) , and was very surprised
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,In progress]
<Gla> It's interesting to see how the internet moves.
<Myrtti> bear in mind #ubuntu isn't aimed for devs tho
<Gla> well our aim isn't really devs, it's mostly communities, no matter what they represent.
<Gla> but really, this is great to get feedback from you guys.
<Gla> really appreciate these conversations happening.
 * mneptok represents straight-up old-skool style
<mneptok> word.
<Semitones> hello -- could you take a look at e1b6 in #ubuntu
<Semitones> it might be nothing, but he's ignoring !ask, and pmming people
<Gla> Guest10773: here?
<Gla> Myrtti
<Gla> hey Myrtti
<Myrtti> i've got a stomach bug from hell, so I'm only marginally present
<MenZa> :(
 * MenZa hugs Myrtti gently.
<Gla> pretty cool group of people we got in here
<Myrtti> i've never had anything like this. apart from hangovers when younger
<Gla> you guys are a pretty tightly knit group of ops eh?
<Myrtti> atleast no headache tho, but i've been awake last night
<MenZa> Gla: We do what we must -- because we can. ;)
<Semitones> :)
<elky> Gla, not really. there's vastly differing opinions in here. very vastly differing
<Myrtti> Gla: anyway, feel free to come back when you've got the working thing to show us :-)
<bazhang> Semitones, anything else you need help with?
<Semitones> bazhang, the user I mentioned has left, so I don't think there's a problem anymore
<bazhang> Semitones, thanks for the heads up
<Semitones> sure thing -- he might have been asking for help, just not very well
<Semitones> hard to say
<Semitones> anyway, good night ops
<Myrtti> Semitones: good night, bybye
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> K'day
<dholbach> hi tm_T
<Gla> well I'll hang around
<Gla> I like this channel
<Gla> 56 is a good enough # I suppose
<ikonia> Gla: please check the topic of the channel
<ikonia> Gla: you may also get more millages if you mail the irc-coumunity-council with your request and propsal
<Tm_T> ikonia: you meant irc-council ?
<ikonia> Tm_T: yes
<ikonia> Gla: do you know how to contact the irc-council (I can't see it mentioned in the logs)
<Gla> ikonia: I thought you guys were the irc-council :)
<Gla> if not, what are you guys? :P
<Tm_T> Gla: topic actually answers to that pretty well (:
<Gla> ah lol :)
<ikonia> Gla: do you need anything else ?
<ikonia> Gla: hello ?
<Mamarok> maybe removing them is a good idea, this is not a zoo
<Tm_T> them? (:
<Mamarok> Gla: please do not idle here, see the channel topic
<bazhang> manually removing a quiet is /mode #channel -q *!*@ip address ?
<tsimpson> bazhang: yes, same as a ban
<bazhang> tsimpson, thanks much
<bazhang> * bazhang sets mode -q #ubuntu *!*@32.40.220.87.dynamic.jazztel.es  that looks correct tsimpson ?
<tsimpson> yep, that looks fine to me
<bazhang> okay thanks again
<Myrtti> Juian8: hi
<Juian8> hi Myrtti, i can't talk at the moment but if i can help you please leave a message and i'll see it on scrollback.
<Myrtti> lolwhat?
<bazhang> he's been told over a dozen times to join #ubuntu-es , including a PM from myself
<q0k> No, this is serious... I go to https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/i386/index.html ; it says *Ubuntu Documentation > Ubuntu 9.10 > Ubuntu Installation Guide* at the top but *Next  Installing Ubuntu 9.04 “Jaunty Jackalope” For i386* at the bottom. This is official document. Please correct this.
<bazhang> To report a problem, file a bug on the Ubuntu installation-guide package q0k
<q0k> okay
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/installation-guide/+filebug q0k
<q0k> thanks
<bazhang> q0k, the bottom of that document
<bazhang> q0k, was there any other issue at present that needed resolution ?
<q0k> No.
<bazhang> q0k, then please dont idle here, thanks
<q0k> "idle" verb is funny. Made me laugh. I am leaving. Thanks!
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> hyperstream wants clarification on why lmgfy is not a superb idea
<bazhang> he wants the wiki to be very explicit why telling someone to just google it, or using lmgtfy is not a great solution.
<ikonia> it's not exactly a nice way to interact with people
<Pici> Because #ubuntu is a support channel.
<bazhang> right, of course.
<bazhang> he was vehement that his personal philosophy overrode the channel policy
<bazhang> teach a man to fish etc
<ikonia> then he can't stay in the channel
<ikonia> he can actually google it for someone
<ikonia> and give them the link and talk to them about it
<Pici> Aye.
<ikonia> I don't see a problem with that,
<ikonia> that's actually helping someone
<bazhang> he was PM'ed and had it explained to him. he was invited here to discuss and declined
<ikonia> then he needs to stop doing it in the channel
<bazhang> lmgtfy is rude and insulting
<ikonia> it's a little sarcastic, there are just nicer ways to do it
<Pici> I suggest google keywords as a last resort, or if thats how I got my answer and I want to teach them to fish.
<Myrtti> there's no guarantees thst lmgtfy gives secure reliable results
<Myrtti> so it canät be used
<elky> forget if it works or not. it's rude.
<bazhang> I wish idoru or one of the floodbots had an autokick mechanism built in when someone did that
<Pici> Its on my hilight list
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> sorry for the rant. his lengthy PM defending its use got me going.
<elky> ubottu's already parsing the logs, im not sure it'd be a whole lot more for it to PM "HOW RUUUUDE!" to everyone who used it.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * elky pets the bot.
<bazhang> Myrtti, thanks for the pastebin, btw; did my first manual remove of a quiet :)
<elky> we know you're just a stupid bit of python, dear. Don't worry.
<bazhang> hehe
 * Pici blinks
<Pici> Theres a lot of ban exceptions that can be cleared out, going to be a little noisy for a bit.
<ikonia> I did a few yesterday
<Pici> I have a list of 150 that have no match to anyone currently online.
<ikonia> oooh, quite a few
<Pici> I compared /mode +e to the output of /who #ubuntu
<ikonia> good call
<elky> Why are those building up like that?
<Pici> I think that when a bot dies, it forgets about the ones that it had added.
<elky> The bots should be able to do what you just did.. like hourly
<Pici> and... done.
<ikonia> nice job
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ikonia)
<ikonia> ????
<ikonia> the flood bots claiming it warned me 4 times and one of them was for language ?/???
<Pici> ikonia: Probably a troll who used !language against you after you telling them !language
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> that's a big window then as it must have been hours since I got a hilght in there, if not days
<ikonia> not to worry
<guntbert> is the new process for becoming op already active? if yes - where can I see applications?
<jussi01> guntbert: see -irc
<guntbert> yes - sorry for cross-posting
<DJones> Can somebody kick the spammer in #ubuntu - nick30a spamming a w3chat address
<DJones> ignore that, they've just been klined
<ubottu> In ubottu, ubollox said: !gordon_brown is gay
<ubottu> In ubottu, ubollox said: !your_mum is a_whore
<Pici> !b > ubollox
<Myrtti> so, #ubuntu-app-devel, you say?
<Tm_T> no comments from me yet
<Tm_T> other than, nuts!
 * Tm_T hides
<MenZa> topyli: Might I be so lucky you could do me a small favour?
<MenZa> topyli: That is, if you have bzr installed :)
<topyli> i do
<MenZa> topyli: Check out the Planet branch, update my feed URL?
<MenZa> I don't have an ssh-key enabled system running at the moment. :\
<MenZa> s/\/feed\/index.php\/feed\//
<MenZa> (well.. on my entry :p)
<topyli> sure
 * topyli re-figures out how it's done
<MenZa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu#Adding%20Your%20Feed
<MenZa> Cheers, topyli
<topyli> oh i only got to the membershp wiki page so far :)
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (ERDJ)
<topyli> oh! i should have tried lernid now! :)
<topyli> MenZa, i can't parse sed that complex. what's wrong with the url? :)
<MenZa> topyli: well, change http://blog.lassehavelund.com/feed/ to http://blog.lassehavelund.com/index.php/feed/
<MenZa> lighttpd doesn't like rewrites, and I'm buckling under it :P
<topyli> ah ok
<ikonia> lighthttpd doesn't do much but serve pages
<topyli> MenZa, you also have a category defined there. we'll drop that?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ujkanovic)
<MenZa> topyli: Oh, leave that actually
<MenZa> Hmm
<MenZa> One second
<MenZa> Let me be absolutely sure
<MenZa> http://blog.lassehavelund.com/index.php/category/ubuntu/feed/ <- topyli
<topyli> right
<topyli> ok, committed. enjoy the show while planets explode!
<MenZa> \o/ topyli
<Tm_T> nnnnnnnngh, once again broken motherboard decides I don't need ram
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-16
<blut> hello
<blut> i cant join #ubuntu
<blut> it says im banned, but i have no idea why
<blut> any ideas
<blut> ?
<blut> btw just to make sure you dont missunderstand this
<blut> i have never been in the channel before
<blut> !
<blut> is there anybody out there?
<blut> ...
<q0k> Why do I receive the message "#ubuntu-ru  Cannot send to channel"?
<Myrtti> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Myrtti> probabilities are they are blocking messages from unregistered, unidentified users
<SpaceGhostC2C> I have a question. I want to make a reference to a movie, because it's a funny movie that would be perfect for a sex education class. It has a questionable title.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I can't use the grandma rule, because she showed it to me.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Would it help to say the title here?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Sorry, had to remind myself.
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: in what channel?
<SpaceGhostC2C> mneptok, none yet.
<SpaceGhostC2C> By the way, you look hot in your picture that ubottu has :p
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: so you want to mention something, but you have no idea where you're thinking about mentioning it?
<SpaceGhostC2C> mneptok, oh. In #ubuntu-offtopic
<SpaceGhostC2C> Sorry.
<mneptok> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<mneptok> so, discussions of sex and sexuality are flammable. what is the movie title?
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's a documentary called young people fucking. It shows a awkward side of four relationships in five stages.
<mneptok> not suitable.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Not really pornographic, but it is humorous.
<SpaceGhostC2C> There is also a interesting couple twists.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Mmk.
<mneptok> "if my 8 year old child was using the channel, would i want ...."
<SpaceGhostC2C> Most interesting part is when the player falls in love with a girl and means all the usual lines, like "I love you more than anything." He means it that time, and she plays him because she just wants a one night stand. Total karma balance.
<mneptok> and thanks for asking first. your spider-senses are working.
<dholbach> good morning
<SpaceGhostC2C> mneptok, Umm, I'll try "Would I feel embarassed if my daughter knew I said this." It's more convicting.
<mneptok> dholbach: moin.
<SpaceGhostC2C> mneptok, I'm afraid to ask in the channel, but what is #ubuntu-women for?
<jussi01> SpaceGhostC2C: you just did ask...
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'm not for or against it existing, but their guidelines seem to say it's just made by women, for women.
<SpaceGhostC2C> jussi01, the reason I didn't say it in full was because I was trying to be really sensitive.
<SpaceGhostC2C> jussi01, a lot of offtopic people say they got banned and I understand why, so I didn't want to get banned from the channel when all I wanted was to inquire to the purpose and functions of the channel, if there are any.
<SpaceGhostC2C> It can be taken very umm, wrongly from the way I intend it.
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: it's a place for women that are interested in, develop, or use Ubuntu to congregate. they also welcome men that are supportive of such efforts.
<jussi01> SpaceGhostC2C: like it says on the wiki page you were referred to: Ubuntu-Women is a team functioning under Ubuntu to provide a platform and encouragement for women to contribute to Ubuntu-Linux, a Debian based free and open-source GNU/Linux software. Our main role will be along the lines of supplementing and being the stepping stone toward the larger Ubuntu-Linux world. Membership is open to all.
<SpaceGhostC2C> My thoughts was that it was more of a tool of sorts to connect the women of ubuntu. would that be right?
<SpaceGhostC2C> And any other members of the channel.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Whether developers or end users, whoever.
<jussi01> SpaceGhostC2C: this page really does answer your question: http://women.ubuntu.com/
<mneptok> it does that, and also has other functions. like ensuring the project is welcoming to women and gives them a pleasant environment.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Can we get a channel for red heads? There's only 1% of us left in the world. Actually a little less.
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: do you expect a serious answer to that?
<tsimpson> hypothetical discussions have no answers
<SpaceGhostC2C> mneptok, nope. No one likes red heads anyways. Red-headed step children will never find their place in this world, except by anonymity.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Anyways, thanks. Glad I missed a bad decision about the movie.
<Bacta> Hello
<Bacta> I was banned from #ubuntu+1 for out of channel activities
<Bacta> Is this legitimate?
<ikonia> you're not banned
<ikonia> you're just muted
<Bacta> I wasn't aware that ops could ban/quiet people based on their own feelings towards the individual
<Bacta> Well you banned me the other night
<ikonia> yes, based on a warning you made to me to watch your behaviour in other channels
<ikonia> I felt that harsh so changed it to a mute
<ikonia> that way you can follow what's going on but not make silly comments
<Bacta> I'm sorry but there's nothing in channel policy to allow you to do this
<ikonia> there is nothing that says I can't
<Bacta> Your feelings towards me are your own and have no place when it comes to banning
<ikonia> I used judgment based on your long term behaviour and your current behaviour as you had just been banned
<Bacta> What did I do in #ubuntu+1 to warrant a ban?
<mneptok> ikonia: yes, there is. precedent. i was chastised for banning a user in one channel based on actions in another.
<ikonia> mneptok: I'm aware of that, and I've informed the council of this
<ikonia> they are aware of my actions and my reasonsing
<mneptok> OK, then their thoughts certainly outweigh mine.
<Bacta> I'm not here to do your job but I would think that you wouldn't be allowed to ban based on your own feelings/whim
<ikonia> mneptok: they don't,
<ikonia> it's not feelings or a whim
<Bacta> What did I do in #ubuntu+1 to warrant a ban?
<Bacta> I'm interested in knowing
<mneptok> ikonia: they should. i'm just one person. the Council represents the community.
<ikonia> Bacta: one moment please
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: can we help ?
<Bacta> Would you like me to pull out the logs?
<ikonia> Bacta: just one moment please
<mneptok> Bacta: +1 is officially logged
<SpaceGhostC2C> Just wondering about something I brought up earlier. If the channel is rather slow in #ubuntu, would it possibly be okay to ask if anyone needs help?
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: you where told the answer to that - no
<Bacta> mneptok: Yep, I'm just sifting through them now
<SpaceGhostC2C> mneptok, what are your thoughts? It's rather slow un #ubuntu.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: you where told the answer by 3 seperate people
<tsimpson> SpaceGhostC2C: if someone wants help, they'll ask a question
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C:please stop trying to canvas more people
<ikonia> Bacta: apologies, be with you ASAP
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, I prefaced with saying that I've asked previously. No need to get somewhat personally involved. If you want to say that I've asked before, say it without being offensive.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'll just drop waiting in #ubuntu. Thanks.
<Bacta> mneptok: The logs don't seem to carry op actions http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/02/14/%23ubuntu+1.html
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: I wasn't being offensive, I'm stating a fact, you've asked before, and been told by 3 occasions
<SpaceGhostC2C> yup. Whatever.
<ikonia> Bacta: apologies, I'll explain my reasons to you now
<Bacta> I don't want your apologies
<Bacta> I want to know why I was banned in an official Ubuntu IRC channel for something that occurred in a non-affiliated channel
<ikonia> Bacta: 1.) you had just been banned in #ubuntu for trolling 2.) you are not using lucid so not sure what you needed+1 3.) you have a LONG history of being trouble in every channel you're in 4.) you've made comments that your only reason for being in #ubuntu-women is to upset members 5.) you made a comment to me in a pm that I needed to watch your behaviour in other channels
<ikonia> based on that situation (mostly because you'd just been banned 30 seconds before joining +1) I chose to stop any futher actions from you, on speaking with others and more thought, it seemed harsh, so I changed it to a mute
<Bacta> I have never said I was in #ubuntu-women to upset
<ikonia> that way you can see what's going on, but not cause an issue
<Bacta> And I do use lucid
<ikonia> on the day you where banned you where not using lucid
<ikonia> hence why I changed it to a mute
<ikonia> so you could see what was going on and we could get more confidence that you could behave
<ikonia> you have a long long history of ill behaviour and channel disruption,
<Bacta> I'm sorry but where does it say in the channel topic that you MUST be using Lucid to be in the channel?
<Bacta> I think that's a bit of a cop out personally
<ikonia> Bacta: it doesn't but as it's lucid discussion and you where not using it, just joined 30 seconds after being banned from ubuntu and warned me to watch your behaviour, that's why I took the decision
<ikonia> so if you're not using lucid.....warning me to watch your behaviour straight after being banned, and your past history, does it not seem like you "may" be in that channel just to cause an issue
<Bacta> Do you want me to paste the logs of what was said in PM?
<ikonia> it's an unusual action to take but you are an unusually persistant problem user
<ikonia> you're welcome to paste what ever you want
<Bacta> Do you want me to post the logs of my entering and my banning along with the timestamps?
<ikonia> the logs are public
<ikonia> I don't doubt you said nothing in the channel
<ikonia> I'm not disputing that at all
<ikonia> I'm just explaining my rational
<Bacta> Why did this happen immediately after some of the users in #club-ubuntu told you off for saying I "don't belong anywhere"?
<Bacta> Immediately after
<ikonia> Bacta: no it didn't
<Bacta> Coincidence?
<Bacta> Don't make me get those logs as well
<ikonia> it happened as soon as I noticed you'd just joined
<Bacta> No it didn't ikonia
<Bacta> And I would like to discuss this issue with somebody else
<ikonia> I can't argue that becuase I wasn't aware that you where watching what I noticed when I noticed
<Bacta> As I feel you cannot present an objective opinion in this matter
<ikonia> I'll leave you to discuss it with anyone you feel appropriate to
<Mamarok> Bacta: while you are here, what is the reason for your presence in #ubuntu-women?
<Bacta> Because we build Ubuntu based computers for charity some weekends, many goto women
<Mamarok> hm, what does that have to do with #ubuntu-women?
<Bacta> As I said, many goto women
<Mamarok> that is a very strange reason, sorry
<Bacta> I wasn't aware there was a policy preventing men from being there
<Bacta> But if there is I'll part
<Mamarok> how is this related to the ubuntu-women project
<Mamarok> ?
<mneptok> Bacta: there is no such policy. but there's also no policy against asking about your rationale.
<Mamarok> there is no policy preventing men to be there, but the men who are regulars in that channel have a valid reason to be there
<Mamarok> so I am really curious about your precise reason, and the one give above has no relation to that project IMHO
<Bacta> I wasn't aware of there being an actual "project", I just thought it was a place to discuss female issues when it comes to using Ubuntu and Linux in general
<Bacta> And I'm a huge supporter of women getting into technology
<Mamarok> hm, and you are discussing "female issues"?
<Bacta> If there's an interesting conversation I would often join in
<Mamarok> so far you do smalltalk there
<Bacta> If somebody raised the topic of getting more women into CS I would offer my opinions on how to make it happen
<Bacta> But often the conversation is centred around "good mornings" and "how are yous"
<Bacta> I can't help that
<mneptok> Bacta: out of curiosity, what group is this that builds computers for donation?
<Bacta> It's just a thing at a church down the road, we also build Windows boxes
<Bacta> There isn't a website if that's what you're asking but I'm hoping to change that :)
<Mamarok> Bacta: there is very often other discussions, but besides lingering and doing smaltalk I haven't seen you being involed constructively
<Bacta> Mamarok: I think it might have something to do with the times I'm on IRC
<mneptok> Bacta: one man's opinion here, but "ircname  : FuggaNikah" isn't anything i would want representing my project nor my religious organization.
<Mamarok> not really, since you were always in there when I was and there were quite a few discussions going on
<tsimpson> sorry to interrupt, but I don't see any relevance in this conversation to the quiet in +1
<Bacta> They're often related towards the Ubuntu development community which I have yet to make any significant contribution to
<Bacta> Yeah, I'm interested in working that out too tsimpson
<Mamarok> tsimpson: I didn't say it was related, I asked a question out of curiosity
<tsimpson> Mamarok: ok
<tsimpson> Bacta: seeing as you don't want to discuss this with ikonia, you should follow the rest of the appeals process https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<Bacta> tsimpson: I would like to however would this be a transparent process?
<tsimpson> transparent in what way?
<Bacta> Well I feel that certain individuals would try and frame this in the context of my previous actions and not in regards to the channel it occurred in and whether the op breached policy
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (RecycleCorn: chimpout spam)
<tsimpson> the appeals process allows you to get a point where none of the IRC ops make the decision, if you are unsatisfied with the decision in a previous step
<ubottu> AtomicSpark called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (RecycleCorn)
<Bacta> I would certainly be happy with either yourself, Mamarok or mneptok looking into this, I've not had any dealings with any of you before and I feel you might be able to look at this matter objectively
<ubottu> elnur called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Bacta> I just feel that the op who issued the ban did so out of his own personal feelings towards me
<Mamarok> Bacta: I am not in those channels, so I don't know much about, don't count on me, sorry
<Bacta> That's my primary concern about the appeals process
<tsimpson> I'd like to stay out if this stage as far as possible, in case it escalates
<Mamarok> Bacta: but, as a frinedly suggestion: your behavior should reflect your commitment to the Ubuntu policies in all channels you are in, regardless the channel
<Mamarok> friendly*
<Bacta> Mamarok: True, but I'm looking at this from a policy point of view
<Bacta> Anyway, what I will do is get these logs together including what went on in #club-ubuntu and I'll send them irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Bacta> *to
<Bacta> Thanks for your help :)
<bazhang> club has nothing to do with anything Ubuntu related.
<ikonia> it does when he believes I banned him because I was getting attacked in ##club
<ikonia> in reality it doesn't, but in his head it does
<Myrtti> i hate the discussion in -ot for some reason
<topyli> .\
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-women (Tamatha)
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu)
<bazhang> Jordan_U, hi
<Jordan_U> bazhang, Hi, "ubuntu" in #ubuntu is trolling intermittently
<bazhang> Jordan_U, okay, thanks for the heads-up, will check him/her/it out
<Jordan_U> bazhang, np
<Myrtti> hasn't  said anything in a long while
<bazhang> yep, apart from asking ubottu for marriage
 * mneptok warned him/her already
<mneptok> and now, bedtime
<bazhang> nightie night
<nerdy_kid> hello, hamnegga is giving malicious advice in #ubuntu
<ikonia> lets have a look
<nerdy_kid> at 9:28:47
<ikonia> nerdy_kid: I can see him telling you to restart the x server, what was your actual question as I can't work that out
<nerdy_kid> ikonia the question was what the purpose of the bs flag in the dd command
<ikonia> nerdy_kid: I'll speak to him about it, I can see the conversaton properly now
<nerdy_kid> ikonia thanks have a good day :)
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> hamneggs not responding,
<ikonia> ughhh autobleh's forard doesn't work
<ikonia> oh yes it does
<ikonia> phew
<ikonia> hi hamnegga
<ikonia> bye then
<ikonia> spoke in pm, ban forward removed, it was an accident he was trying to answer a different question and got muddled up
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee (non-decaf)
<Myrtti> great, now he's suggesting mint
<ikonia> who ?
<ikonia> oh hamneggs again
<blphgr> helau evribodi
<ikonia> blphgr: please be polite to users in #ubuntu, help them do not use offensive language
<ikonia> blphgr: if you can't help them - don't speak, but don't make silly suggestions to them
<blphgr> alright, I will. Now let me in.
<ikonia> please re-join #ubuntu
<blphgr> thanks douchebag
<ikonia> ok - you're staying banned now
<blphgr> I was just kidding dude
<ikonia> it's not funny
<blphgr> surely it isn't mate
<ikonia> I gave you warnings in the channel, and removed you from the channel beause of your attitude, I've just removed a ban and you thank me with an insult
<ikonia> so take some time away from the channel and think about how you behave in the ubuntu channels
<blphgr> I will behave
<ikonia> blphgr: please come back in 24 hours
<ikonia> blphgr: you need to take some time out to think about how you interact with people in the ubuntu channels, your last comment was totally uncalled for
<blphgr> I see, you know, I'm a bad boy but I'm trying to be calm now
<ikonia> ok, well, come back in 24 hours and we'll discuss your ban then
<bazhang> perhaps read the coc and guidelines
<blphgr> I just did, not finished yet tho
<ikonia> where are you reading them from ?
<blphgr> the internet. Do you want me to explain to you what the internet is?
<ikonia> blphgr: no, but your sarcasm isn't helping
<ikonia> if you show me the link you're using we can see if it's the right one
<blphgr> and what if I don't?
<ikonia> nothing
<ikonia> we'll speak to you in 24 hours
<ikonia> please leave the channel and come back then
<blphgr> come on, but showing a single link to you seems like nonsense to me
<ikonia> then don't do it, we'll speak to you in 24 hours
<ikonia> please come back in 24 hours
<blphgr> alright, and what if I just swap over to another ubuntu channel=
<blphgr> ?
<ikonia> if you behave in them and stay on topic, no problem
<blphgr> alright, so'll do that I guess
<ikonia> ok, bye
<blphgr> see you in a minute, gotta leave a shit
<ikonia> please leave the channel
<blphgr> which one?
<ikonia> this one
<blphgr> I can't, you told me to join
<bazhang> uh
<Myrtti> that was obviously going nowhere
<ikonia> agreed
<Tm_T> oh, he picked #k (:
<bazhang> quelle surprise
<ikonia> shock horror
<ikonia> obvious that was coming
<Pici> Myrtti: What do you think we should do about alabd?
<Myrtti> smack im
<ikonia> he's asking in #debian now
<ikonia> is this really his home work ?
<Pici> He claims he needs it for a book, whatever that means.
<Myrtti> he's been apparently crossposting to #linux
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> not the best research for a book
<ikonia> he's just been handed his bottom in linux
<ikonia> yes, I saw that
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Pici> augh
<Myrtti> oh lord
<ikonia> wake up stupid bot
<Pici> ikonia: ubottu already did it
<Myrtti> i'll smack someone soon
<genii> alabd?
<ikonia> no more warnings
<ikonia> explained why he was kicked in pm
<Myrtti> :-D small victory
<ikonia> hola
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> someone else smack Rokkenrolliolli, i've helped him before and he's finnish and my typing is awful with this n800
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I try something
<Tm_T> Myrtti: aand I give up, have no time nor patience to deal with him
<Myrtti> grnaah
<Myrtti> this stupidity and trolling hurtts my head
<Myrtti> Tm_T: mind pm'ing me log?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: there's no much log to share, just that "I said I have polarbear as a pet, and then the other dude lied about the dragon"
<Tm_T> I gave up immediately after that
<Myrtti> right
 * Pici puts on his mean hat
<Tm_T> meaty beaty big and bouncy
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, cwillu_at_work said: ubottu, trek is asking a question
<Trek> is there a factoid within ubottu that talks about questionably legal things?
<Myrtti> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Trek> and this covers the "hacking" thing as well?
<Myrtti> !search illegal
<ubottu> Found: jus*, illegal, o4o
<Myrtti> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Trek> cool.  thanks.
<Myrtti> pretty much, I guess
<ubottu> ompaul called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pici> Jack_Smirnoff: ♫
<Pici> er, \o
<ikonia> the sparrow
<Jack_Smirnoff> Long time no see
<ikonia> indeed, hi Jack_Smirnoff
<Jack_Smirnoff> I happen to be at my old neighbors so I thought I would drop in
<Jack_Smirnoff> Hope everyone is well
<jrib> woah, jack is alive
<Jack_Smirnoff> Still hanging in there
<Pici> Good to see you here again
<Jack_Smirnoff> Thanks.  been busy with some old friends working on a few projects
<Jack_Smirnoff> Take care guys, I am off to help my neighbor move to a newer hard drive.
<ikonia> wow, ok
<ikonia> take care Jack_Smirnoff
<Jack_Smirnoff> You too.
<Myrtti> [23:30] < l11II1III1> Hullo evaryone. I'm here to trol you with with wierd unicode.
<Myrtti> brilliant ...
<genii> ompaul isn't helping much
<ikonia> did spaceghost just call someone a complete moron /
<gnomefreak> someone did in -ot but without looking i cant say who
<topyli> yep, which is interesting while he is so worried about others' behavior
<ikonia> someone (not me) needs to speak to him
<ikonia> I'm tired of his attitude and calling people morons isn't in line with his telling of people to stop being offensive
<ikonia> be warned if you speak to him he accuses you of insulting him
<ikonia> maybe next time is not acceptable
<Myrtti> comparative moralics
<Myrtti> how intresting
<ikonia> not acceptable
<ikonia> telling someone to not use the bot (fair enough) but he uses it to greet everyone in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> raaaarrrgggghhh
<ikonia> getting tired now - he either gets with it or he's gone
<ikonia> topyli: apologies, but I'm tired of it now
<ikonia> it's not a game
<topyli> feel free to remove, talking is not working. i've tried in pm, on channel, and i'd drag him to a pub and slap him across the face but i can't
<ikonia> it's done now, he's understood
<gnomefreak> why is it i dont think its done
<ikonia> it is
<gnomefreak> for now?
<ikonia> certainly
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> bah, typos
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-17
<ubottu> In ubottu, Guest319 said: a ball is thrown straight upwards on earth at 40 m/s what was the velocity of the ball 6.0 seconds later
<Pici> ...
 * jrib considers adding that for next time
<mneptok> 0 m/s. it hit the ceiling and fell back to ground level.
 * mneptok just tried it.
<Pici> :D
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Afrix)
<usuario> my usb wont mount and my /proc/scsi/scsi is blank
<usuario>  any advice
<Pici> usuario: Again. This is not a support channel.  Please /join #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<emma> I just wanted to see what your topic looked like these days. I haven't been here in a while. :)
<emma> Best wishes to all of you, keep up the good work.
<elky> ugh.
<Myrtti> MK-BB: hello!
<jussi01> o/
<nigelb> there is a spammer in #ubuntu-women, can someone kick/ban ?
<Bacta> Hi
<Bacta> Are appeals only done via the mailing list?
<elky> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Bacta> I figure I'm on step 2 then
<Bacta> Do you prefer your logs to be pastebin'd or attached as .txts?
<elky> up to you
<Bacta> Awesome
<Bacta> Thanks for your help
<bazhang> wre in -ot   trolling ##windows earlier so be aware
<dholbach> good morning
<ikonia> morning
<bazhang> dholbach, hi
<dholbach> hi bazhang, hi ikonia
<ikonia> howdy
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> thought it was iamrandom that did the dcc exploit
<ikonia> mega, I need to restart my irssi client and apologies to him
<ikonia> bazhang: thank you
<bazhang> lanlost just got forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic afaict
<ikonia> I've removed the ban and sent him a very apologetic pm. I'll going to restart screen, see if that helps. Back shortly
<ikonia> ok - lets see if that makes a differnce, if not I'll have to restart the client
<Lanlost> Heh, I'm here again =)
<ikonia> hello
<Lanlost> hi, I'm going to smoke real quick actually.. unrelated =P
<ikonia> the floodbots in #ubuntu put a ban forward on you after the dcc exploit
<Lanlost> I'm using xchat btw
<ikonia> (picking up from our conversation in pm)
<ikonia> if this has happened to you before, I wonder if your client does something when someone does a dcc exploit in the channel
<Lanlost> yeah I'm curious
<Lanlost> you can't acutally proform this DCC exploit can you?
<Lanlost> so I can quit all channels except for one and see what happens specifically
<ikonia> not without causing pain to others
<Lanlost> ^
<ikonia> suppose we could test it in a private channel ?
<Lanlost> yeah
<Lanlost> but I need to smoke real quick.. 3 min
<ikonia> no problem
<Lanlost> im a coder so I'm interested in whats going on here
<Lanlost> especially if it means that its a problem in xchat and hasn't been fixed then I could patch it
<ikonia> Lanlost: shout when you're back and we'll look at this
<Lanlost> ok back
<Lanlost> lemme close out of the channels I'm in
<ikonia> ok, do you want to join ##test ?
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> ok so that confirms you are suseptable to dcc exploit
<Lanlost> There we go
<ikonia> !dcc
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Lanlost> Now I suppose I gotta figure out if it's my router or xchat..
<ikonia> Lanlost: have a read through that link and see if any of it applys to you
<ikonia> I'd put money on your router
<Lanlost> I would think plenty of people use xchat though
<Lanlost> its a wrt54g
<Lanlost> probably could upgrade firmware though: Firmware Version: v1.00.4
<Lanlost> not to mention xchat package probably isnt the newest: XChat 2.8.6
<bazhang> its the router
<bazhang> plustax_ giving total random advice?
<bazhang> err totally
<Lanlost> I'm pretty sure I'm already on 8001
<Lanlost> yeah, I am
<mneptok> Lanlost: Linksys firmware?
<Lanlost> are you asking what version?
<Lanlost> Does this DCC exploit JUST cause people who are susceptible to disconnect?
<ikonia> yes
<Lanlost> I mean, It's not like I get it and then start sending it out myself or something
<ikonia> no
<Lanlost> ok, well let me check firmware stuff
<Lanlost> was using 1.00.4
<Lanlost> will be upgrading to current which is http://downloads.linksysbycisco.com/downloads/WRT54Gv5v6_v1.02.7_FwReleaseNotes.txt
<Lanlost> ok brb
<Lanlost> Alright
<Lanlost> Can we test one more time in ##test?
<Lanlost> ?
<Lanlost> I don't know if I'm even here, I'm in like 5 channels and I can't see anyone talking
<topyli> Lanlost, one two one two
<Lanlost> ok, wow, just coinsidence
<Lanlost> I saw that
<Lanlost> who wants to dcc exploit me?
<Lanlost> router has been upgraded, firmware wise
<bazhang> Lanlost, you are in #ubuntu-read-topic now?
<Lanlost> no..
<Lanlost> ok, now I am
<bazhang> Lanlost, okay, join that channel
<Lanlost> I joined it directly
<Lanlost> instead of trying to join #ubuntu
<bazhang> please read the topic there and follow the instructions
<Lanlost> I've done this before though and passed it
<bazhang> there you go
<bazhang> try and join #ubuntu now
<Lanlost> I can..
<bazhang> yep
<Lanlost> I'm telling you. I've done this before
<tsimpson> Lanlost: I told the bots to "think" you were a victim, so they tested you
<tsimpson> you passed
<Lanlost> I know this..
<Lanlost> I typed test me as well though
<Lanlost> This is fine and all, but I've passed before and yet was still susceptible
<Lanlost> That's all I'm saying. I just wanted someone to do what ikonia did
<Lanlost> Received a malformed DCC request from FloodBot2.
<Lanlost> * Contents of packet: DCC SEND 1234567890abcdef
<Lanlost> I didn't get that from him.. He just said he was doing it and then I disconnected
<Lanlost> which is what always happens, I never see any DCC requests when it happened in the past
<tsimpson> the point is that the router didn't crash
<Lanlost> First of all
<Lanlost> It never crashed
<Lanlost> Second of all, that doesn't mean it's fixed
<tsimpson> well, it resets the connection
<Myrtti> no, it disconnected you from port 6667
<Myrtti> or whatever port it was using
<Lanlost> I wasn't on port 6667
<Myrtti> it didn't crash
<Lanlost> i was on 8001..
<Myrtti> well that's new
<Lanlost> Yeah
<Lanlost> I set it to freenode.net port 8001 last time this happened, which was like a week ago.
<Lanlost> I've NEVER not passed the test though and then I end up banned from #ubuntu a day or two later
<Lanlost> I go into #ubuntu-read-topic.. don't change anything and pass the test
<Lanlost> But whatever ikonia did, I never saw a DCC request, malformed or not and got disconnected.
<Lanlost> It's fine .. I guess. The firmware update probably fixed it anyway. I was just curious what was going on and thats why I wanted it tested again. I'm not sure how he did it though.
<bazhang> Lanlost, in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Lanlost: lets test you
<ikonia> jump into ##test
<Lanlost> Thank you
<Lanlost> Thanks again, every time being here has been a great experience
<ikonia> no problem
<Lanlost> What a strange exploit. I'll have to figure out what it's exploiting. Can't be good if people are susceptible enough to it that there has to be the -read-topic channel.
<Lanlost> Reminds me of the android exploit that was in the original OS version released with the G1.
<Lanlost> You could easily root your phone to upgrade it to whatever you wanted because.. .. ... every command was being forwarded to a terminal.
<Lanlost> Apparently a guy found out when he sent a text message to his friend telling him to reboot his computer and his phone rebooted.. sigh.
<Lanlost> Anyway, I'll stop spamming. Thanks.
<Lanlost> er, one more thing. I never saw the exploit when you used it until the last time. I must have been disconnected before it even displayed.
<Lanlost> Does this mean that everyone in the channel sees it when someone does it? If that's the case it would be pretty easy to see who is doing it. That's why I was asking about the priv message.
<Lanlost> I understand this is probably not appropriate for this channel btw, that's why I was asking in #test. I'll let you go though. Thanks again
<topyli> Lanlost, well you can join #ubuntu, and as a bonus you got around to upgrading the router :)
<topyli> if all is well, you can part this channel. thanks for working things out!
<Lanlost> ack, I didn't realize I didn't part it
<Lanlost> I did a /close #ubuntu-ops and it closed one of the channels I was in again. Alright, bye
<Myrtti> and now for something completely different: http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/4364188891/
<jussi01> Myrtti: no... just worng  :P
<jussi01> wrong even
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<wre> "#ubuntu Cannot send to channel" help
<wre> seems to have been resolved by itself. thanks
<bazhang> floodbot2 got klined
<tsimpson> yep, so did nalioth
<bazhang> odd
<tsimpson> the odd thing is, it's happened several times before
<bazhang> true
<tomaw> someone on the host joined a kline channel
<Myrtti> charming
<tomaw> I killed it and unklined anyway
<gnomefreak> floodbot and nalioth do something bad?
<elky> ugh, bacta is PM flooding me
<Tm_T> nice
<jussi01> elky: have you approached a freenode staffer about it?
<elky> jussi01, considering it stopped and he's now just continuing to try convince me that ikonia should be expelled from the team because tsimpson disagreed with him on something (which is what the flood was, logs of that) i don't see it'd do much
<elky> he started at me like this because i told him to not troll -women after proclaiming he ought to be called "trollzilla"
<elky> i'm so over dealing with this guy.
<jussi01> elky: then dont. if theres a problem, refer it to others.
<ikonia> jussi01: we need something that is the opposite of appeals
<ikonia> people like this are just becoming a long term waste of time and resource
<elky> jussi01, the only way it's going to stop is if i put him on ignore, and that's really not something that I consider a wise thing to do for a cross-namespace troll
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu spellingbot wre from earlier, causing an issue in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> hello SpaceGhostC2C
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: hello ??
<bazhang> SpaceGhostC2C, please dont idle here should you have no outstanding business, thanks
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: hello ? do you need something ?
<bazhang> is MK-BB a loco op?
<ikonia> don't know
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey. Are some people unable or not allowed to use the bot?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, a friendly face. Do you know if some people can be ignored by the bot?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Can you read me?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> sometimes the bot lags so it looks like it's ignoring you
<ikonia> or if it's been used too much it ignores you
<ikonia> eg: do !hi, then !hi, then !hi the 3rd one will get ignored
<Pici> The second one should be ignored.
<ikonia> ahh second, even better
<ikonia> thank you Pici
<Pici> SpaceGhostC2C: Anything else we can help you with today?
<elky> um... is anyone suspicious about the newcomer to -ot at all?
<Pici> Yes.
<MenZa> Whichonesthat?
<MenZa> Oh right.
<elky> MenZa, the one that rather rhymes with an op name and says "srsbznz" or whatever
<MenZa> Aye, aye.
<elky> iinet is not a typical trollpit isp in .au, they're on the pricier side of things hence fewer students use them
<Pici> Its probably a futile attempt, but I'm grepping for the host
<MenZa> Good plan. I'm out, powercut.
<Pici> I neeed caffiene first though.
<elky> the exception to that rule being the prolificness of the optus which is only due to the mobile broadband network they onsell
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: I assume you don't need anything or have stepped away from the keyboard again ?
<Pici> no grep results
<elky> Pici, when optus hostmasks say "dyn" it really does mean dynamic
<elky> not "oh we might change it in a month or so"
<elky> more like "we'll change it soemtime in the next 48hrs"
<elky> mute them?
<Myrtti> whatthe...
<Pici> we don't know.
<Myrtti> i wish i knew atleast the motive behind it. is it purely to annoy me
<Tm_T> umm, I will be mostly away some days/weeks
<Tm_T> so see you later (: ->
<Pici> Tm_T: have fun?
<jpds> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Signpost/Destinations#Channel:%20#ubuntu-signpost
<jpds> wut.
<Pici> Never heard of it
<Pici> I'm going to remove it from that list, also register the channel and forward to #ubuntu just in case.
<Myrtti> oh dear
<Myrtti> it has ubuntuguide on it
<bazhang> MK-BB, is a loco op?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> south korea  iirc
<bazhang> aha
<Myrtti> and he is in -irc too
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> just saw him in -ko
<Myrtti> talking?
<bazhang> nope just present
<Myrtti> MK-BB: your issue will be handled in #ubuntu-irc, not here
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Myrtti> whatwhere
<Pici> @login
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<MenZa> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> Pici: the Java Chat ban is not a forward it seems
<tsimpson> it doesn't mask the IP as far as I can tell, so not sure why it's banned
<Pici> tsimpson: Correct.  I was referring to webchat.freenode.net
<ikonia> java chat is just banned I thought ?
<tsimpson> I'm just thinking, do we need to keep the ban?
<Pici> Probably not.
<tsimpson> I've removed it
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (Aserd pasting random texts)
<genii> Trying to find out what OS satepc is on is like trying to pull teeth. Probably Arch
<bazhang> nice guess
 * Pici sighs
<bazhang> cmp outburst in 3,2,
<ikonia> I want to help the guy, but at some point he has to learn the basics
<ikonia> more so if he's charging people for this
<Myrtti> there we go then
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> ikonia: fyi, ufw = Uncomplicated Firewall, not Ubuntu Firewall
<ikonia> Pici: thank you
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Pici> Myrtti: Whats up?
<Myrtti> just looking at #ubuntu while clinging to my dinner of two crackers and an indigestion med
<ikonia> bazhang: http://www.cs.utah.edu/~jmk/simian/download.htm
<bazhang> ikonia, I must have missed the jump from img/theme to custom compile
<ikonia> I've untar'd it and the dependencies look pretty old for ubuntu 8.04
<Myrtti> the discussion of what cpu he has made me almost sneeze out the tablet
<ikonia> ubuntu 6.06 he may have got away with
<Pici> I'm sorry to sound rude, but I don't think that hes going to be able to figure out how to use the program if he can't even compile it.
<ikonia> he'll have to either install the older dependencies - which means more custom compiles and appliction breakage, or update the dependenceis, which as he can't navigate the file system I don't think capable of doing
<ikonia> Pici: I %100 agree, if he'd read the "new ubuntu user guide" so he got the basics we could start moving him forward a bit
<Myrtti> Pici: no kidding?
<bazhang> and he has no time to read apparently, so it will have to be done step by step via irc
<ikonia> for some reason he refuses to read anything that resolves his issues
<Pici> MenZa, bazhang: If either of you don't like it, feel free to act on it.
<MenZa> What are we talking about?
 * MenZa reads up
<bazhang> Pici, act on 'pissy' ? no problem, and not an op in that channel
<MenZa> Pici: If I were to moderate based on my, er, own limits, I wouldn't ever be telling anyone to watch their language.
<Pici> I personally have no problem with that word, but I know other people do.
 * MenZa laxes a bit.
<bazhang> I always thought it meant grouchy/grumpy
<Pici> It does.
<MenZa> It does.
<Pici> I've seen people take offense at 'pissy' or 'pissed off' before.
<MenZa> And I have no problem with it, personally
<MenZa> I've seen people take offence to "wtf", which makes no sense to me.
 * MenZa shrugs
<MenZa> I'll just sit and idle unless it run out of control, in which case I'll step in
 * MenZa gets dinner
<bazhang> the 'f' part presumably
<MenZa> \o
<MenZa> Sure.
<MenZa> But I find it silly.
<MenZa> It just means "currently experiencing a lot of confusion"
<MenZa> :)
<MenZa> No,ww, dinner.
<bazhang> weird 'o' there
<ikonia> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> dont click the link from mao
<Trek> is ubottu lagging today or something?
<ikonia> hello there trek
<ikonia> it is lagging a little
<bazhang> nhlpa is the chimpout fellow
<ikonia> it's been on/off a few times today Trek
<Trek> ah, so its a bot-side issue.
<Trek> was wondering, thanks ikonia
<ikonia> bazhang: are you %100 sure
<ikonia> Trek: yeah, I've notied it a bit
<Dominian> hrm
<Dominian> is it PM spamming on-join again?
<bazhang> just waiting for the flood of gnaa etc etc
<ikonia> bazhang: I don't want to wait
<ikonia> how confident are you ?
<ikonia> eg: what's making you think it's him again ?
<bazhang> the IP address
<ikonia> Hmmm
<ikonia> didn't we ban the ip last time he was here ?
<ikonia> (obviously not) but I mean why didn't we ?
<bazhang> klined after removal
<ikonia> ah, so that's why
<Dominian> bazhang: the IP for that user was klined at one point?
<bazhang> Dominian, fairly close to that one, not sure of the exact address
<Dominian> ah ok
<bazhang> the mao fellow was much worse imo
<bazhang> I clicked the link :/
<Dominian> heh
<bazhang> nhandler, just got kicked? jussi01
<Pici> Yes.
<bazhang> yikes
<Myrtti> life is hard on its_me
<bazhang> got him in PM
<Myrtti> figured you would
<Myrtti> whee. alabd is  back.
 * Myrtti goes to make popcorn
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !here is <reply> Please post your question *here* too (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience.
<guntbert> I'm here to defend my proposal about !here
 * ikonia holds court
<ikonia> just kidding
<ikonia> what's up ?
<bazhang> heh
<guntbert> any questions about my proposal?
<Myrtti> i can't see the point
<guntbert> Myrtti: I see an increasing number of questions (mainly in #ubuntu) like: "please look at my post in <some obscure forum> or <some obscure website> and tell me how to solve"
<jussi01> guntbert: so you are asking people to increase channel business so that you dont need to go to a website?
<jussi01> guntbert: Im not trying to be annoying, just asking :)
<ikonia> I do see his point, some of the tools being used are terrible
<ikonia> one was a flash pastebin that I had to ask the guy to repost using pastebin as I couldn't get it to work
<Myrtti> jussi01: it's graanted that if they'd give even a synopsis of the problem instead of just "omg look URL"
<guntbert> jussi01: no - I'm only asking them to state the problem in the channel - so as not to have to visit another site just to see if I might be able/willing to help
<Myrtti> i don't bother to go read such url, waste of time in many cases
<ikonia> Myrtti: that's a sad truth
<guntbert> ikonia: Myrtti: I don't think its sad - when someone wants help they should make it as easy as possible for the helper
<ikonia> guntbert: maybe something a bit more along the lines of if you HAVE to use a pastebin, use pastebin.ubuntu.com, but give an overview in the channel
<ikonia> jussi01: would that tie in better, in the hope that it catches on and only has to be used to start things off
<jussi01> yeah, Id say thats probably better, sorry for my lack of contribution, Im actually a little distracted
<Myrtti> i wouldn't mind forum links, but if there's no synopsis, there's no ay of telling can i help and it's waste of time
<ikonia> jussi01: you'll be more distracted on friday when the post man turns up
<jussi01> ikonia: yes, of that Im sure :D
<Myrtti> as guntbert said
<ikonia> Myrtti: forum links are just as bad, you have to go through 10 posts to get the actual problem
<ikonia> guntbert: could we rework it, give an overview in the channel and if you have to paste, use pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<ikonia> guntbert: something along those lines, as I don't want 20 line pointless pastes in the channel, but I know where you've coming from
<guntbert> ikonia: sounds good - I'm not too proud of my first idea
<ikonia> nothing wrong with it, just may be better to guide them a little, more so as it's new people who don't know mostly
<guntbert> ikonia: like: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to paste, please use pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<ikonia> guntbert: that's more like what I was thinking yes
<ikonia> guides people a little better
<jussi01> maybe use If you have to use more than 3 lines, please ues...
<ikonia> ok, that works
<ikonia> guntbert: you ok ?
<guntbert> ikonia: is ok with me :)
<ikonia> ok, jussi01 that seems to be the deal clincer
<ikonia> clincher
<mneptok> i'm having a problem with IRC. please connect to Freenode and help me!
<ikonia> problem *here* (all in one  line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines please use pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<ikonia> all happy ?
<Myrtti> missing a comma
<ikonia> after lines ?
<Myrtti> i think so
<ikonia> ooh, my cut and paste didn't work properly either
<ikonia> it missed of the please give an overview
<guntbert> Myrtti: I wouldn't know about a comma - I cannot set the correctly even in my own language (german)
<guntbert> *them
<ikonia> guntbert: I think Myrtti is right
<ikonia> I'll attempt to re-cut and paste
<Myrtti> isn't it paste.ubuntu.com too
<ikonia> Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> hows that
<mneptok> ikonia: please don't paste to the channel. post your paste in the Ubuntu Forums and then point us to the URL.
 * mneptok giggles
 * ikonia choses to ignore the troll in the corner
<guntbert> Myrtti: both urls resolve to the same site
<Myrtti> guntbert: one is shorter
<guntbert> Myrtti: ok
<ikonia> all happy with that then ?
<guntbert> ikonia: ok with me - thx
<Myrtti> talking of factoids
<Myrtti> how about the pae one?
<ikonia> guntbert: let me swap machines as this mac keyboard is driving me nuts and I'll submit it
<guntbert> ikonia: take your time - I'm preparing to throw something else at you all right now
<wolter> Hi, I would like to know who was responsible for my ban, and which is the reason why I am
<guntbert> as ikonia doesn't need me to look over his shoulders, I'm gonna leave - have a nice time
<ikonia> wolter: I think that may have been me, I remember your real name - one moment please
<wolter> Ok
<ikonia> wolter: be with you ASAP our tool is just being slow
<ikonia> wolter: which channel are you banned from ?
<wolter> #ubuntu
<ikonia> wolter: you're in ubuntu now
<wolter> Yes, but I cannot speak
<wolter> And freenode says its because I'm banned
<wolter> #ubuntu :Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<ikonia> ahh you've got around the ban by changing your nick
<wolter> What do you mean?
<ikonia> http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?sess=decc39d30874792f9e2ab679386178c6
<ikonia> ughh
<ikonia> ignore that
<ikonia>  stupid mac
<wolter> Ok
<wolter> Randolf is the alternative nickname I set in xchat
<ikonia> wolter: you joined as rudolf then changed your nick once you where in the hannel
<ikonia> randolf, yes
<wolter> So, is that why I am banned?
<ikonia> wolter: it appears the floodbots banned you
<wolter> Oh
<ikonia> your machine is open to a dcc exploit
<ikonia> you've been banned twice and sent to a safe channel to fix your PC
<wolter> Well, I didn't receive the warning this time, I believe I have fixed it
<ikonia> each time it's as a result of a DCC
<wolter> Oh, so I need to do the 'test me' thing?
<ikonia> that's right
<ikonia> I remember his real name too though, he did something else recently
<ikonia> wolter: did you manage to get checked out ?
<ikonia> wolter: hello ?
<wolter> Hm, weird, I am being disconnected
<wolter> Out of nowhere.. .
<wolter> I think its every time I say 'test me' in the #ubuntu-read-topic channel
<ikonia> wolter: you're failing the test
<ikonia> that's why you're getting disconnected, the test is an exploit and you're failing so getting kicked off
<wolter> oh
<wolter> Maybe that explains why I cannot access a certain webpage
<ikonia> doubtful
<wolter> Do I need to factory reset my router?
<ikonia> you ned to read the topic in the #ubuntu-read-topic channel
<wolter> Ok
<wolter> But my firmware is up to date. Ill try port 8001
<wolter> I think I am getting fixed now.
<wolter> Thanks ikonia
<wolter> I am now unbanned.
<ikonia> you helped your self, so no problem
<ikonia> its_me: hello
<its_me> hello, sir
<ikonia> are you going to talk about your behaviour or just dodge more bans and brag about it ?
<its_me> i dont know what are you talking about it here - and iam not here to tell you that iam sorry . as i dont see that i have said or done or behaved bad. the only thing which is bothering you all here -is that some how you are uncovered by some one simple like me .... some one who might uncover your mask and uncover your face at least in front of your self
<its_me> dont ever thing that iam coming her to say please forgive me
<its_me> i just wanted to show - how ever and whatever you all will kick me out - then i can come back again
<its_me> different place
<its_me> different name
<its_me> and you wouldnt be able to stop it
<its_me> this is networking
<ikonia> ok - so your threats to ban dodge have been noted and reported to freenode staff
<ikonia> you're welcome to leave the channel and I'll let freenode deal with you from now on
<its_me> i dont care
<its_me> iam not getting any support there any way
<ikonia> ok, please leave the channel and go about your day
<its_me> so its not a big deal for me
<ikonia> ok, then we have nothing futher to discuss.
<its_me> of course yes - but i have only one question as i asked to some one else here before and he couldnt answer
<its_me> i wish you can
<its_me> what was the OS you have used before linux in your past
<its_me> do you have answer /
<its_me> ?
<ikonia> if someone else is active at this time, I'm sure they can help
<its_me> so will you answer this question ?
<ikonia> I'm not intrested in discussing anything other than your behaviour in here, so if you do not wish to discuss that - please leave and go about your day
<its_me> my behaviour ???? what is your native language ?
<its_me> are you indian?
<ikonia> English
<its_me> and you dont know how to type behaviour ?????
<its_me> its behavior  ikonia
<ikonia> well, spelling mistake is hardly bad behavior
<ikonia> but as I said, I'm not intererested in discussing anything with you other than your "behavior" so unless you wish to resolve that, there is nothing more to talk about
<its_me> what about my behavior ..is it the purpose of being here to help?
<ikonia> I'm sorry, I don't understand what you're saying
<its_me> is it your goal to help me about my behavior here ?????
<ikonia> hopefully
<ikonia> just get you able to particpate in the ubuntu channel without breaking the rules
<ikonia> and maybe get a little better help than you've been getting due to your lack of basic linux knowledge (which isn't a problem - everyone starts somewhere)
<its_me> what rules ..... rules of you all to show off ?
<ikonia> no, the rules of helping you to help yourself, and not talking about illegal activites
<its_me> rules of pretending that you are the most saints on earth ?
<ikonia> ok, I'm done now
<ikonia> I have othing more to say to you while you play this game. good bye
<its_me> i asked you question
<its_me> answer me ?
<its_me> what was your OS before linux?
<its_me> iam not here to play game with you
<its_me> iam not interested in you for games
<its_me> just answer me if you have answer
<topyli> its_me, apparently you're not interested in very constructive discussions at this time. please leave the channel and return when you feel like resolving the issue
<its_me> resolve what ... who are you to think that iam here to ask for forgivness
<its_me> you too answer me
<its_me> what was your OS in the past
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Thrae)
<Myrtti>  oh god
<ikonia> spaceghost is getting rude again
<Thrae> Hi, I have read https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines , http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct , http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#offtopic , and http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml and I don't see anything barring the occasional NSFW video (except pornography), especially considering the language in the video is censored except for the word "penis". I'm new to #ubuntu-offtopic, but that's all the channel ...
<Thrae> ... topic has as its guidelines. Specifically, Ubuntu's IRC guidelines state there is no "blanket ban on any and all mention of topics." I was instantly banned without warning by MenZa, and he says this is not proper social behavior for the Ubuntu community.
<ikonia> Thrae: do you feel posting links about penis's is appropriate to a family channel ?
<Thrae> ikonia: I didn't see specifically anything referring to a PG-13 rating in https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines. Considering that you need a good amount of knowledge of computers to use Ubuntu, it seems rather draconian to me to disallow any mention of humour that may or may not include genitalia.
<ikonia> Thrae: do you see anything saying pg13 is allowed ?
<MenZa> Thrae: I direct you to "Language and Subject"
<ikonia> Thrae: a 5 your old child could be using the computer - does he need to see that, no
<MenZa> "All the #ubuntu channels are visited by people whose ages vary, and whose tolerances of language and subject choice vary equally as much."
<ikonia> Thrae: if it's not safe for work - it's not safe for ANY ubuntu channel
<MenZa> I do believe my ban was placed early, and I do apologise for not following up in a PM. That's my flaw.
<Thrae> I am looking at the #ubuntu-offtopic logs right now and see about 10 examples (not followed by ban and discussed heavily) of something that would offend ##politics on this network and many other networks.
<MenZa> Joining with a link to a video, including the word "NSFW" sets off warning bells. I am merely acting upon that.
<MenZa> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<ikonia> Thrae: things do get missed, but I can't see anything
<MenZa> "The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling baiting, hostility and repitition are not."
<Thrae> MenZa: I am well-aware of the policy, I have in front of my screen. I am !appealing.
<MenZa> Thrae: Well, you're in the first step of your appeal already. :)
<Myrtti> we're not omnipotent and can't be monitored all the time. We're not ##politics either, so the policies are different.
<Thrae> If NSFW is blanket-banned then you should say it is blanket-banned.
<Myrtti> having said that, I see I'm failing in English and need to go sleep
<Thrae> In fact, the IRC guidelines say the exact *opposite*, that there are "...[no] blanket bans on any and all mention of these topics..."
<MenZa> I'm trying to resolve the situation. I've admitted my flaw; if you start by admitting what *you* did wrong, then perhaps we can move forward.
<MenZa> This is, of course, up to you.
<Thrae> One could argue "common sense" to be "family oriented", but since when is IRC itself a "family oriented" community, let alone Freenode?
<MenZa> Thrae: #ubuntu* is.
<MenZa> So, how about we start resolving this?
<Thrae> I did absolutely nothing wrong, except, apparently, I broke some unwritten rule in the very fabric of Ubuntu's social order specifically on Freenode and specifically in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic.
<MenZa> Thrae: Use Common Sense. Be family friendly.
<MenZa> Two key parts, both written down, you did miss.
<MenZa> Do you agree on this, yes or no?
<Thrae> Given that I was raised with computers and the Internet, back in the 1400 baud days, the term "family friendly" didn't even apply. In fact, there isn't even the mention of the word "family" or "[word] friendly" in your own guidelines.
<MenZa> "All the #ubuntu channels are visited by people whose ages vary"
<MenZa> "... and whose tolerances of language and subject choice vary equally as much."
<MenZa> See IRC Guidelines, section "Language and Subject"
<MenZa> And I don't care how the internet was when you started using it; I'm living in the present. As is the #ubuntu* namespace.
<Thrae> No, I don't think this can be resolved. I will remain outside of #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic forever, as your draconian, unwritten, retroactive-backpedaling rules are not for me. I put a "NSFW" tag on it. If a censored video with the word "penis" offends the Ubuntu community so, they don't need me. I thought OSS was about *FREEDOM*, not self-censorship. We should be FREE to TRY and SEE if we offend someone, and then, ...
<Thrae> ... when someone takes offense, we deal with it.
<MenZa> Thrae: We try to remain family friendly at all times.
<highvoltage> Thrae: too bad you're the only one who thinks that
<Thrae> If the ops themselves are all 5-year olds who can't handle a little, albiet childish genitalia humour, than I think you may have serious problems.
<Thrae> The term "family friendly" is completely relative. If you want to use it so badly, why don't you *define* it in your own *guidelines*?
<highvoltage> Thrae: if anything, your reaction in this channel is enough to make it very easy to dismiss you
<Thrae> I used to live in Canada where topless women were allowed to walk the streets. That would be illegal here in the US. Is Canada not "family friendly"?
<highvoltage> Thrae: if you don't want to be part of an ubuntu irc channel then so be it
<MenZa> Thrae: Everything's relative. We'd be writing the complete works of Shakespare before we could define anything accurately.
<Thrae> highvoltage: I am following the appeals process of dicussion on channel guideliness and what should and should not be included in them. Specifically, I am pointing out this so-called "family friendly" policy is not explicitly defined. I think I am giving constructive criticism. Or do you think I'm just trying to be a jerk?
<Thrae> I have used Ubuntu-based systems for years and I feel betrayed by the very community that I adopted. I thought I could get some discussion here, as per https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines *explicitly* states. If you wish to ban me from even discussing what is and is not appropriate, or re-direct me to a place where it IS appropriate, please do so.
<highvoltage> Thrae: giving constructive criticism is great. it will probably work better if you tone down a little.
<Thrae> And to a place where criticism on the way guidelines like https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines are written, I would also appreciate that.
<highvoltage> Thrae: doing name-calling and calling ops 5-year-old will probably not earn you much empathy
<highvoltage> Thrae: write it to the ubuntu-irc mailing list. save it as a draft, read it the next day again and then send.
<Thrae> highvoltage: Considering I put myself in the very same catagory admitting it was childish humour, I didn't see it as really an insult, more like a hyperbole in what I consider, really, an insane situation developing.
<Thrae> highvoltage: Alright, I understand.
<highvoltage> Thrae: I think you deserve the benefit of the doubt there, but toning down a bit can get you a lot further
<Thrae> If this is not the proper place for active discussion and criticism on this particular issue, then I will leave you all and use the mailing list to address my greviences.
<Thrae> Thank you all for your time.
<MenZa> From the beginning, I've said resolving the issue isn't a matter of any effort. The only thing I asked was that you accept the guidelines as they were, and you'd be right back in--okay then.
 * MenZa shrugs.
 * highvoltage is a master de-troller
<MenZa> Aye, I appreciate the diffusion.
<highvoltage> thanks :)
 * MenZa bows.
<ikonia> that guys in about 20 other channels I'm in and never spoke in any
 * MenZa shrugs.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-18
<BobGreenwill> It says "#ubuntu You are banned from this channel."
<BobGreenwill> It says " #ubuntu  Cannot send to channel "...
<semitones> check #ubuntu
<semitones> Romney2012 is spamming the channel
<genii> @btlogin
<bazhang> trying to understand yoyoma
<bazhang> his space key seems to be missing or broken
<genii> I think I have the #k floodbots sorted out finally, I unbanned them now and nothings exploded (yet)
<nhandler> genii: Good to hear. Did you let Riddell know?
<genii> nhandler: Yeah I PMd him I unbanned the bots already
<nhandler> :)
 * jussi01 is sleepy
 * genii slides jussi01 a coffee
 * mneptok drops a Benadryl in it
 * jussi01 thwarts mneptok...
<jussi01> thanks genii!
<genii> jussi01: No problemmo
 * genii ponders a !chrome
<jussi01> genii: add chrome to !browser and alias it
<jussi01> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<genii> jussi01: I'll think more tomorrow about it... Going to bed in a minute or two here
<jussi01> nini genii
<dholbach> good morning
<Myrtti> moin
<ikonia> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<elky> * venuism (venuism@banned.by.an.irc-op.net) has joined #ubuntu-women <-- for some strange reason this raises my eyebrows.
<Myrtti> indeed
<Myrtti> he's had a sshow in #freenode
<elky> jussi01, jpds, other ubot* owners: did akgraner request a bot for #ubuntu-women-project yet?
<jpds> No.
<jussi01> elky: I havent seen one
<elky> consider this her request by proxy then
<elky> thanks jpds
<jpds> elky: No problem.
<Gryllida> "#ubuntu  #ubuntu-ops  Forwarding to another channel" Why?
<Gryllida> "#ubuntu  Cannot send to channel" Why?
<Tm_T> Gryllida: hi, sounds like someone wanted to talk to you here before you can be allowed in #ubuntu
<Gryllida> Why?
<Tm_T> I don't know (yet), please wait
<Tm_T> Gryllida: ah, you have spellingbot or similar popping into #ubuntu?
<Gryllida> No.
<Tm_T> I should be elsewhere btw, someone please
<elky> Gryllida, you have a bot running on your network. it's been banned from #ubuntu for being a problem.
<elky> this first happened on feb 10 and again today, feb 17
<elky> the ban is there to prevent it going back on. if you can disable the bot, we can let you back in to the channel
<Gryllida> This is who I am: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/user/4817791 I don't make spelling bots... This must be Bob Greenwill... a nasty person in my room who found my Chatzilla. ;) I think he is the only person in the world who could imitate a spelling bot... What was it like?
<Gryllida> must have been a NASTY "bot" ;) There isn't one in my Chatzilla, though.
<Gryllida> now
<Myrtti> penny for every claim of "it was my roommate/brother"
<elky> Gryllida, please be honest. trying to blame someone else isn't a nice thing to do and usually loses our sympathy.
<Gryllida> Well, there isn't a bot in my Chatzilla now... Neither I see one at my whole hard drive. Never seen a code of a one. Honestly!
<Gryllida> I was just wondering how I can add a input locale to Ubuntu.. In Windows it's pretty uncomfortable some times.
<elky> Gryllida, so you've removed the bot from your chatzilla now?
<Gryllida> no
<Gryllida> I didn't have any
<Gryllida> Don't you believe that https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/user/4817791 is me? Check there below the picture, I've added letter "U"
<Gryllida> I don't know how to make a bot.
<elky> if you havent' made any change, then I cannot let your network in as the bot will also get back in. i need assurance the bot is gone.
<Gryllida> Can you tell me what did the bot react at? Was there anything what reproduced its reaction always?
<Gryllida> I can offer the following steps to test it: 1) Maybe you can let me in #ubuntu 2) then you will type something what the "bot" reacts at 3) then we'll see what happens.
<Gryllida> These steps can work if the bot didn't do big-volumed messages at once
<Gryllida> Connection was reset because of my Internet connection. The last word I saw was "Hello?" If you asked anything after, please repeat
<Tm_T> Gryllida: Hi, no I don't think we would do any "testruns"
<Gryllida> Hm. I could send you a screen-shot... Or I can send you my 60GB hard drive... I just don't see a spelling BOT here.
<elky> * Gryllida (~chatzilla@211.51.202.207) has joined #ubuntu-ops  as compered to  2010-02-17T12:19:44 *** spellingbot (spellingbot!~chatzilla@211.51.202.207) has left #ubuntu (requested by ikonia (please visit #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your removal))
<elky> you have the same ip address.
<Gryllida> I just don't see a spelling BOT here. I think it is gone now. If it's there again with the same IP as me, send me an e-mail to gryllida@gmail.com , I will delete all my addons that I created for Firefox
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (Juanma: nsfw link)
<Tm_T> Gryllida: I unfortunately cannot see you talking the truth
<Tm_T> Gryllida: so, what I suggest, please come back when you are willing to discuss about this honestly (:
<Gryllida> I am. Don't you believe that I am https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/user/4817791 ?
<Gryllida> I think I will be asking this question at the mailing list. Thanks for attention.
<Gryllida> If you suddenly decide to believe me, please e-mail me to gryllida@gmail.com bye
<Gryllida> Here it is: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-February/211260.html But the #ubuntu channel could have helped me quicker...  If I was really an owner of a bot, I would just change my IP in a second or two... Thanks for attention anyhow!
<Gryllida> Then, please describe what the "bot" did... At least I will know the adventure fully. What user-name did it have? Why didn't the channel like it?
 * gnomefreak wonders if im the only one confused
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: you are (;
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: thanks
<gnomefreak> looking at logs in a min
<Tm_T> Gryllida: problem is, you're not telling the truth about other things, so I don't see why you would tell the truth about bot
<Gryllida> Where I am not telling the truth?
<gnomefreak> the link is to a mailing list what does a bot or #ubuntu have to do with that :(
 * gnomefreak goes back into corner until i am caught up
<Gryllida> This is the support question I have. I wanted to ask it at #ubuntu.
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: this is person who has been banforwarded here because there's been misbehaviour from the very same ip
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: ah
<gnomefreak> good starting point :P
<Gryllida> Was there a liar nicknamed "Gryllida" before?
<Gryllida> Should I register my nick?
<gnomefreak> couldnt hurt
<Gryllida> Where should I do it?
<gnomefreak> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<gnomefreak> :) yay it was right one
<Gryllida> Hm, now I will wonder what "ops" is in alike manner...
<Gryllida> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Gryllida called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<bazhang> what?
<gnomefreak> oh please dont do that
<MenZa> 'Gryllida: Please don't do that.
<Gryllida> Ops = channel emergency... Now I know. Thanks, ubottu.
<bazhang> this the spellingbot guy?
<Gryllida> No, of course.
<Tm_T> is any of you willing to take control of this issue? I just don't have the time
<Tm_T> bazhang: same ip
<bazhang> Tm_T, yep
<Gryllida> I just saw the "!register" line and wandered what "!ops" is in alike manner.... I don't know what "ops" is.
<Tm_T> thanks, I need to vanish again (:
<bazhang> Gryllida, you were running the spellingbot in #ubuntu earlier
<Gryllida> I'll ask ubottu
<Gryllida> !spelling bot
<Gryllida> "<ubottu>	Sorry, I don't know anything about spelling bot"
<bazhang> Gryllida, did you wish to resolve this?
<Gryllida> Who is ubottu?
<Gryllida> ubottu who are you?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Gryllida, could you please focus on the matter at hand and answer my question?
<Gryllida> aa
<Gryllida> Another bot... Seems that everybody here makes bots...
<Gryllida> Okay,
<Gryllida> !how to make a bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Gryllida, I'll ask again, did you wish to resolve this?
<Gryllida> Administrators, I am sorry for this stuff... I am just new here, I am a computer science student...
<Gryllida> I didn't know that "!" is an operator. This chat was in English up to this point. Some programming languages have operators... I found this one "!" operator and tried it out. Seems that it works when I talk with ubottu privately...
<Gryllida> Only English has no operators...
<Gryllida> Any other operators here?
<Gryllida> aa, I see, this is "OPs", "OPeratorS", must be plenty of them. Strange... Maybe "==" is an operator here too? I will test it at ubottu's room...
<jrib> Gryllida: why not learn a programming language with your time instead?  At the end you could say, "that was productive, I learned a programming language"  What you are doing now is just wasting your and other's time
<Gryllida> This programming language ... I know JS, XML, C++, Visual Basic, XUL, but nothing like "!register" or "!ops" before
<Gryllida> This is interesting
<jrib> Gryllida: and then you could program an artificial op, and try to troll him.  It would be like playing chess against yourself, you always win
<Gryllida> Artificial operator? No, there are plenty of them already, "+", "add", "!"... I find using existing languages enough for any purpose
<Myrtti> Gryllida: can you move on?
<Gryllida> yes
<jrib> Gryllida: anyway *I'm* off to do more productive things, good luck
<Gryllida> I am turning some things into experiments sometimes...
<Gryllida> Sometimes it's dangerous, but you see I stopped
<Gryllida> Didn't any new user wonder what ops is in an alike manner? I am pretty surprised.... Anyhow, good for this channel
<bazhang> seems to be nothing left to discuss then
<jussi01> the lad in #ubuntu is correct, there is some redirect,  on that page (http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ideas_in_preparation/)
<Gryllida> I've registered my nick and I think that when enabling a new input locale in Ubuntu I will need operators. (I'm telling this because you told me to "feel free to return if you have something that the operators can help with.")
<Myrtti> the operators as the people with moderator rights?
<Gryllida> no
<Gryllida> and yes too
<Myrtti> feel free to accustomize yourself with the irc lingo
<Gryllida> because I still want to join #ubuntu
<Myrtti> thats what it means here
<Gryllida> ok I remember
<Gryllida> I promise to not use a "!" without first asking ubottu what it is.
<Gryllida> e.g. what the word following ! can trigger
<tsimpson> jussi01: seems they don't escape HTML tags, so scripts can be inserted
<Gryllida> are there any other dangerous ...symbols I should use with care?
<Myrtti> ok, i give up on this one
<Gryllida> did spelling bot also say " !   ... ops " ?
<Gryllida> i am curious to know what the bot was like
 * Mamarok is wondering if this is ever going anywhere...
<bazhang> anyone know the brainstorm channel? I am getting nothing from alis
<Tm_T> Gryllida: we are not discussing about that here, only if you are willing to discuss about the (reason of the) ban honestly
<Gryllida> can you un-ban me?
<Tm_T> Gryllida: not until we have discussed the issue honestly
<Gryllida> begin
<Gryllida> I am doing it for the last ... about hour
<Tm_T> no, you haven't
<Gryllida> I had
<Gryllida> No? Why do you think so?
<bazhang> the nick was wre then morphed to spelling bot
<Gryllida> ask a question
<Gryllida> i'll answer honestly
<bazhang> same exact IP address
<Gryllida> aa... you want me to ask bob greenwill where his spelling bot is, right?
<Tm_T> Gryllida: oh come on
<Gryllida> i already asked him... he said he imitated it, e.g. did many copy and paste operations...
<Gryllida> did the bot output similar lines?
<Gryllida> i think there should have been some irregularity in the bot's work... didn't you guess that it was a human?
<Tm_T> Gryllida: doesn't matter
<Tm_T> Gryllida: I see this issue cannot be dealt this time, please come back no sooner than 24 hours AND with honest attitude, thanks
<Tm_T> Gryllida: please leave now
<Tm_T> bah, was just about to do that
<Myrtti> what is indus up to?
<bazhang> <spellingbot> rww, my home page is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_spelling
<Gryllida> I am polite here. The impolite thing was the "! ops" line (now I write it with a space). Other were just fine... please un-ban me
<bazhang> he was trolling quite a bit earlier as the user 'wre'
<Gryllida> aa, I went away, you started to discuss the bot
<Gryllida> come along ;)
<bazhang> Gryllida, it's not been 24 hours
<Gryllida> well, you banned it, it just couldn't
<Gryllida> the bot couldn't operate for 24 hours since you banned it
<Gryllida> no surprise
<Gryllida> did it give the line " my home page is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_spelling" many times ?
<Gryllida> wait, is that channel #ubuntu logged anywhere?
<Gryllida> I just am curious to read it somewhen
<Pici> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Gryllida> I wasn't smart enough to ask ubottu about logs. Seems that I will try to find ubottu's dictionary index sometime. Thank you. I am visiting the links.
<Gryllida> Maybe I will see that channel in read-only mode now ;)
<jpds> Gryllida: With an hour-delay, sure.
<Gryllida> No. Don't you see it's a human? First ikonia asked him, then rww, but he responded to rww first . February 17, [12:18]
<Gryllida> "No" is expression of my surpeise
<Gryllida> now the Q is how I don't let Bob find my chatzilla in future...
<bazhang> Gryllida, your ban won't be lifted until there is some resolution to this. The best way to go forward is to come back in 24 hours with a more honest and open attitude
<Gryllida> this was because I forgot to log off. Bob plays many games and this was just another one.
<bazhang> Gryllida, there won't be a debate on the logs.
<Gryllida> Don't worry, I will come back in a week after I install Ubuntu. Then I think Bob will talk with you about it.
<Gryllida> Bye
<Gryllida> Thanks for letting me look at the "bot". It is a human. While it is me here, it is nothing dangerous ;)
<Pici> Okay then.
<Myrtti> word
<jpds> Groovy.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from jackbrown)
<niko>  if (tree.dataDescriptor.hasChildren(e.itemRenderer.data))
<niko> 					   {
<niko> oups, sorry
 * topyli steals niko's code
<ikonia> fyi Gryllida wasn't actually as bot, it was someone pretending to be a bot
<indus> hi
<ikonia> hello
<indus> 1 question,how do you people assign work among yourselves for 1 day, for example, 1 op cannot do it all day
<ikonia> it's just self managed
<Myrtti> magic
<indus> really?
<ikonia> yup, quite easy with people split across time zones
<ikonia> and a bit of self managment
<indus> ok,so when selecting the ops,they keep this in mind ?
<ikonia> time zone, sure
<Myrtti> more or less
<indus> so how many countries are all of you from
<indus> any op from india?
<ikonia> many, across the world
<ikonia> don't know
<ikonia> but that time zone is certainly covered
<indus> you not in contact with all the other ops?
<Myrtti> the india timezone is taken care of by overlap of eastern asia/australia and europe
<ikonia> yes, but can't remember where everyone is from all the time
<indus> you surely must have meetings regularlt no?
<ikonia> yes there are meetings
<ikonia> I can't think of anyone from indian specifically
<indus> ok
<indus> ok thanks , had few more questions but forgot now
<indus> aha got 1
<ikonia> go on
<indus> i have noticed , the ops rarely return your greetings, is that an irc thing?
<indus> honest question that one
<ikonia> errrrr people normally say "i"
<jussi01> indus: return your greetings?
<ikonia> "hi"
<indus> i may not know you personally, but i see all of you often in #ubuntu and do say hi once in a while but never comes back
<indus> why is it
<ikonia> indus: saying "hi" back in ubuntu would be 1400 users,
<jussi01> channel scroll
<indus> legit way to reduce chatter?
<ikonia> indus: if you say "hi" in ubuntu normally few people say hi back, not just ops
<jussi01> indus: if you say hi in #ubuntu-offtopic you michgt get a better response
<indus> lol
<indus> maybe you missed the point
<indus> i rephrase the question, is saying hi discouraged and you suggest users directly start with their questions?
<jussi01> indus: users are free to say hi when they enter, but we dont encourage it
<Tm_T> I'd say not discouraged but not also mandatory
<jussi01> what he said ^^
<indus> jussi01, also, iam not quite sure why you told me i might get a better response in off topic
<Myrtti> indus: for saying "hi"? because it's the chat channel, not support channel, and with less people
<jussi01> indus: if you want people to greet you, say hi in -offtopic, more people are likely to chatter...
<indus> seems like i hit a brick wall in here
<jussi01> indus: ?
<indus> nvm , see you around
<jussi01> ??
<elky> those two characters pretty much encapsulate discussions with indus, in my experience.
<elky> though i usually go for the third, just for balance.
<genii> Oops forgot to /away
<MenZa> :p
<MenZa> I forget that too often.
 * genii sneaks MenZa another coffee from /away-land
<MenZa> \o
<Myrtti> persia: mind doing a +b *!*@unaffiliated/eagles0513875$##fix_your_connection in -motu
<Myrtti> thanks jpds
<Myrtti> that bouncing hurt me eyes
<persia> Myrtti: Apparently I can't.  I discovered about 15 hours ago that I'm not an op on -motu as previously thought :(
<Myrtti> aw
<persia> I expect this to be resolved at some point, but ... :)
<persia> Thanks jpkds
<persia> s/k//
<Mamarok> off to work, later
<eagles0513875> hey guys can i get unbanned from kubuntu ubuntu+1 and ubuntu-motu. i honestly dont know what was happening with my connection but it seems everythign is fine now
<Pici> eagles0513875: sure
<eagles0513875> thanks Pici honestly dont know what happened. just let me know when the ban has been lifted
<Pici> eagles0513875: you're all set.
<eagles0513875> thanks Pici and sry about that
<ardchoille> I think andreas_ in #ubuntu is a bot, not being very productive and not responding to pleas to be so
 * MenZa ponders /arbn andreas_ hurr durr ban hurrrr
<MenZa> Pici: Are you talking to him, or should I open up a /query?
<Pici> MenZa: I'm juggling a few different things right now, you can talk to him if you wish.
<MenZa> Pici: Gone now - should I add a forward here?
<MenZa> Do we have auto_bleh for seven yet?
 * MenZa runs off for lunch.
<Pici> MenZa: are you in my timezone now?
<Myrtti> he's clearly drifting again
<bazhang> darthanubis telling user to just google it in #kubuntu
<jpds> bazhang: He should be telling them to upgrade to GNOME.
<bazhang> ha
<bazhang> he's banned in #ubuntu for that behaviour btw
<MenZa> Pici: Perhaps, perhaps.
<bazhang> someone want to step in on #kubuntu ? darthanubis has pretty much alienated everyone
<Myrtti> eeeerrrrrrrr
<jussi01> wth?
<Pici> I just got back to my desk and I'm thinking the same thing.
<hcook> hello
<jussi01> hi
<hcook> i was in #ubuntu a few minutes ago and tried to inform someone of the spanish channel, and freenode banned my ip instantly for "spamming"
<hcook> i'm now on a different computer/ip and using my other nick...just wondering if someone can unban me since i really wasn't spamming
<jussi01> hcook: you need to talk to freenode about that
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChanServ said: [#xubuntu] This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<hcook> jussi01: how do i go about that?
<jussi01> hcook: join #freenode
<hcook> but also, you guys should probably look into why freenode thinks that "
<jussi01> hcook: we are looking into it
<hcook> look at 17:38 gmt you can see my other nick (yaaar) just doing "!es | Sifrega"
<hcook> jussi01: ok, thanks. i'll get with freenode on the ban. just wanted to let yo uknow
<Dominian> hcook: what nick were you suign when it happened?
 * Dominian just got here
<Dominian> hcook: ping
<Dominian> jussi01: thanks for the ping,, I think we got it sorted now
<jussi01> Dominian: great . :)
<Pici> Dominian: Thanks
<Dominian> sorry for the issues guys.. man
<Dominian> what a nightmare
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> the bot will need to email klines@
<jussi01> Dominian: hows that kline situation?
<Dominian> jussi01: er.. it was fixed a while ago
<Dominian> :)
<Dominian> at least within minutes of it occurring
<jussi01> Dominian: great, just wanted to make sure :D
<Dominian> no worries :0
<ubottu> Ascy_Vamal called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<jussi01> have we a nice shiny new auto_Bleh yet?
<Gryllida> Haallo. Why can't I send to channel #ubuntu ?
<Gryllida> It says "#ubuntu  #ubuntu-ops  Forwarding to another channel" and "#ubuntu  Cannot send to channel". Help!
<Gryllida> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gryllida> Why can't I send to channel #ubuntu ?
<elky> The same reason you couldn't last night.
<Gryllida> ?
<Gryllida> I removed the bot several hour ago.
<Gryllida> the "bot" who was a human
<Gryllida> He  is now very far
<elky> Aha, so you did know what the problem was.
<Gryllida> So I told you.
<elky> No, you tried to claim you didn't know
<Gryllida> I am not going to tell about how I removed it, you will laugh so that you'll be unable to type anything... Then you will not be able to un-ban me. No, making you laugh that lot is not what I am going to do.
<elky> jussi01, still around?
<elky> i need to go to work, you'll have to wait for someone else
<Gryllida> Is an un-ban so long?
<Gryllida> Hi! Please open me the door to #ubuntu !
<ikonia> hello Gryllida
<Gryllida> hello
<ikonia> Gryllida: can you explain to me why someone was pretending to be a bot using your computer and xchat client ?
<ikonia> ban
<ikonia> seeing as I was the one who placed the abn
<Gryllida> Sorry, what is "abn"?
<ikonia> ban
<Gryllida> Well, I don't think you will believe me.
<jpds> ikonia: No, they were using chatzilla.
<Gryllida> I am using it now too.
<Gryllida> The problem that I told the right things here yesterday but they didn't believe me.
<ikonia> ahh chatzilla sorry
<ikonia> my notes said xchat, the ban was chatzilla though on firefox
<ikonia> Gryllida: can you explain why on multiple occasions someone has pretended to be a bot using your PC
<Gryllida> Because my friends had a party. They were the people whom I didn't see for several years. They were here about 2 weeks. Several hours ago they departed...
<Gryllida> We had a party at my home
<Gryllida> I almost always logged off
<ikonia> Gryllida: ok - that's nonsense
<Gryllida> But when I didn't Bob did some strange things
<Gryllida> You're calling my friend nonsense!
<Gryllida> You offend me!
<ikonia> Gryllida: you where logged on as one nick, and kicked for your attitude, and you came back as "spelling_bot" 2 minutes later
<Gryllida> You think bad of him since he looked like a bot.
<Gryllida> That was Bob. I'm sure it was him.
<ikonia> so are you trying to suggest that you where using IRC in the middle of a party, got kicked, then 2 minutes later, someone else - without your knowledge logged to you computer and pretneded to be a bot
<Gryllida> Now he is far away.
<Gryllida> Bob was using it on Feb 17
<ikonia> all day ?
<Gryllida> Yes.
<ikonia> I thought it was at a party ?
<Gryllida> The party was in one room... The computer was upstairs.
<ikonia> all day ?
<Gryllida> Bob went upstairs... I didn't see that he disappeared.
<Gryllida> Yes, all day.
<ikonia> you do know your real name on the irc client is "bob"
<ikonia> eg: you are bob
<Gryllida> Gryllida is me, my registered nick
<ikonia> yet your client real name is "Bob"
<Gryllida> Maybe he set it to "Bob", wait I will look
<Tm_T> ikonia: not to mention he did use bobgreenwill nick today
<Tm_T> err, yesterday
<Gryllida> Yes, not surprising.
<Gryllida> I would not know anything about Bob's activity if he didn't leave the "Bob Greenwill" name in my chatzilla.
<ikonia> Tm_T: yes,
<ikonia> I was getting to that
<ikonia> and the q0k nick name as well as wre
<ikonia> Gryllida: the fact is I personally think you are not telling the truth.
<Gryllida> Bob could have used 100 names that day, I would not be surprised.
<ikonia> either that or you are not really in control of your computer
<ikonia> Gryllida: was bob using the PC on the 10th of Feb to ?
<Gryllida> The second one.
<Gryllida> Yes... But I think that wasn't so long.
<ikonia> Gryllida: ok, while you're not in control of your computer I can't remove the ban
<ikonia> ooh, so that was bob to on the 10th
<Gryllida> Well, I just forgot to log off two times...
<ikonia> ok, well I don't think we can remove the ban as Bob may come back
<Gryllida> Bob noticed this
<Gryllida> Bob can't
<Gryllida> He is in another country
<ikonia> I don't want to chance it
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C called the ops in #ubuntu (zeal0t)
<ubottu> goose called the ops in #ubuntu (zeal0t is a spam hammer)
<Gryllida> Bob can't! Otherwise than from his ip
<Gryllida> ikonia, do you see?
<ikonia> Gryllida: I do see, but I don't believe you
<Gryllida> Strange...
<Tm_T> burmas: hi how can we help you?
<ikonia> that's my personal opinion, so I won't be removing the ban
<Gryllida> Well, I saw that "bot"... Typical human
<Gryllida> not a "bot"
<jrib> welcome back Gryllida
<Gryllida> You seem to think that I am Bob Greenwill
<Gryllida> Hang on, I will type my real name in now
<ikonia> Gryllida: I've made the position quite clear
<ikonia> Gryllida: I don't believe what you're saying based on what I've seen, so I won't be removing the ban at this time
<Gryllida> ikonia>	Tell me where you don't believe me
<ikonia> in every line you've said
<Gryllida> ikonia, I don't see any contradictions
<Gryllida> ikonia, I don't see why we are doing all this... Just because I forgot to log off two times
<ikonia> I didn't say contradictions, I said I don't believe what you are typing
<Gryllida> ikonia, why don'
<Gryllida> tt you believe?
<ikonia> because you've been other nicknames last night when you said it was bob
<ikonia> because you've done this before - and it's been "bob"
<Gryllida> Which?
<Gryllida> Last night I was Gryllida
<ikonia> bobgreenwill
<ikonia> wre
<Gryllida> at 10:00 AM UTC Bob was gone yesterday
<Gryllida> maybe I appeared as bobgreenwill since I didn't see that this name was left in my chatzilla
<ikonia> ok - my personal opinion, I don't believe you
<ikonia> so I'm not removing the bob
<ikonia> the ban
<Gryllida> :)
<ikonia> that's my stance
<Gryllida> I said yesterday: if you see that bot there again, e-mail me and I will delete my add-ons for Firefox.
<ikonia> I'm not changing it at this time, another operator can remove it if they have more confidence
<Gryllida> ikonia>	Ii's night in the USA
<ikonia> it wasn't a bot
<ikonia> it was a person pretending to be a bot
<Gryllida> ikonia, I need support at that channel now...
<ikonia> then you should either a.) stop telling lies b.) take better control of securing your computer
<Gryllida> b) is fine
<Gryllida> I did change it...
<Gryllida> I set some more secure settings about users here
<ikonia> well, bob still had access after you came in here last night, so you've failed
<Gryllida> When?
<ikonia> look - I don't believe you
<Gryllida> UTC time, please
<ikonia> I'm not removing the ban, so I'm going to stop discussing it now.
<Gryllida> Please not!
<Gryllida> When did you see "bob"?
<Gryllida> bob still had access after you came in here last night - I am sure that it was not true
<Gryllida> UTC time, please
<Gryllida> ahh, are you there?
<Gryllida> ikonia, I did give many details about me, can you please just give me the time?
<mneptok> 04:17 -!- BobGreenwill [~chatzilla@211.51.202.207] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<mneptok> 04:18 -!- Gryllida [~chatzilla@211.51.202.207] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<mneptok> 04:19 -!- BobGreenwill [~chatzilla@211.51.202.207] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<Gryllida> True!
<jpds> "b) is fine" ← is a) is.... not fine?
<mneptok> you *and* "Bob" /joined this channel within seconds of each other
<Gryllida> This is because when I started Chatzilla there was his nickname
<mneptok> so either Bob is using your computer without your knowledge, and is invisible and takes up no physical space, or you are lying.
<Gryllida> Then I went to #ubuntu
<Gryllida> Then I changed the nickname
<mneptok> ummm ...
<Gryllida> ummm?
<mneptok> you *AND* Bob joined *at the same time*
<Gryllida> wait, I will change nickname now, let's look at what it will look like
<Gryllida1> Well, where is the "Gryllida quit" message?
<Gryllida1> Is this channel in another mode now?
<mneptok> before you tell lies, you might want to have a better understanding of the technology you are lying about.
<ikonia> no - you're telling lies
<ikonia> Gryllida1: leave the channel and come back when you want to tell the truth
<Gryllida1> This is what I did: changed tha name as soon as I saw it
<Gryllida1> honestly!
<ikonia> Gryllida1: you're ban will not be removed at this time as I told you.
<Gryllida1> Now we are going to reproduce the effect with changing nickname
<ikonia> nothing is going to happen
<Gryllida1> the problem is that I don't see a "Gryllida quit" message yet
<ikonia> please leave the channel and come back wnen you are prepared to tell the truth then we can remove the ban
<Gryllida1> Well
<Gryllida1> please tell which channel Ishould use to experiment
<Gryllida1> with changing nickname
<ikonia> thats nothing to do with us
<ikonia> please leave the channel and come back when you want to tell the truth
<jpds> I'd let him back into #ubuntu.
<Gryllida> Please set this channel to a mode so that quits are displayed
<jpds> They... always are?
<Gryllida> I changed my name... oldname should have quit
<jpds> Err, no.
<jpds> ...
<ikonia> Gryllida: stop
<ikonia> Gryllida: stop
<Bobgreenwill> sorry
<ikonia> Bobgreenwill: stop using this channel for testing
<Bobgreenwill> what channel to test on?
<Bobgreenwill> aa, I know
<Bobgreenwill> I will open another one
<ikonia> Bobgreenwill: well, you're real name changed
<ikonia> that means you're using two different client
<jpds> ikonia: I'd let him back in, just to see what he does.
<ikonia> nah, I don't think it's too much to tell the truth
<ikonia> everyone makes silly mistakes, I'd have no problem unbanning him from that
<ikonia> this pathetic messing around isn't very popular
<ikonia> bed time
<ikonia> 211.51.202.207
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> night
<Gryllida> Hello. You wondered about the name change I had: first Bob in, then Gryllida in, then Bob out. Right?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-19
<Gryllida> Hello! Please let me in #ubuntu !
<Gryllida> Hello. Please let me in #ubuntu. I currrently can't send to that channel.
<persia> Gryllida: You've asked a lot, and carried most of the traffic in this channel for some time.  Maybe take a break, and ask again in 12 or 24 hours.
<mneptok> Gryllida: please /part this channel for at least 24h, or i will ban you from -ops.
<Gryllida> Sorry@
 * mneptok blinks
<Dominian> he was in #fn complaining about the ban
<Dominian> not sure why he came back in here
<mneptok> 06:03 -!- Gryllida [~chatzilla@211.51.202.207] has left #ubuntu-ops [requested by Myrtti (see you in 24h)]
<mneptok> (it is now 1754 local)
<mneptok> 06:18 < Gryllida> Don't worry, I will come back in a week after I install Ubuntu. Then I think Bob will talk with you about it.
<mneptok> so he's out of chances, as far as i'm concerned
<persia> and if all the traffic is to be believed, having Bob back is less than ideal.
<mneptok> fire walk with me.
<persia> It's been ages since I thought about Laura : thanks :)
 * mneptok sends persia back to MISSOULA IN MONTANAAAAAAAAAAA!
<Gryllida> Sorry, I just want to ask whether I can see #ubuntu channel in read-only mode at least, since I was banned from it. Thanks for attention.
<Madpilot> @login
<Madpilot> hmm...
<Madpilot> .
<Madpilot> apparently I scared the bot off. Oops.
<ubott2> In ubott2, ChanServ said: [#xubuntu] This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<Madpilot> ...
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<MenZa> o_o
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<bazhang> argh
<Madpilot> never seen this before. who's problem is ubott2?
<Madpilot> s/who's/whose
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<tonyyarusso> Something broke...
<MenZa> Evidently so.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<Madpilot> anyone else getting PM'd by "Gryllida"? He/she/it PM'd me out of the blue as soon as I logged in here 20 min ago
<Madpilot> something about a ban he/she/it feels is grossly unfair
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<persia> I've gotten some, but I probably invited it.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<bazhang> Madpilot, yes, he is PM'ing me as well as asking about his ban in #ubuntu-irc ; he joined #ubuntu-ru a bit ago as well
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<MenZa> Dear lord.
<Madpilot> would kicking ubott2 help?
<bazhang> thinks he has a 'right' to join #ubuntu
<MenZa> Is ubott2 constantly enquiring about ubottu?
<MenZa> hm
<bazhang> just a second
<MenZa> Madpilot: It would still flood services.
<Madpilot> (I'm old-school, most issues on IRC can be solved with a kick...) ;-)
<MenZa> :D
<bazhang> lets see if that did it
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<bazhang> I muted it in #xubuntu , err nope
<Madpilot> apparently not
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<bazhang> I bet it is a user
<bazhang> gryllida was doing that 'who is ubottu ' alot earlier
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<Madpilot> this is every minute, though. Someone could be running a script, I guess, or we've just discovered some new bug in the bot<->services interaction.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<bazhang> true
<bazhang> you're probably right, with all the weird klines of ubottu/random users the last day or so
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<Dominian> eh?
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<bazhang> sun flares affecting the bots
<Dominian> ah
<Dominian> I was going to say those klines were fixed within minutes
<Dominian> and ubottu was doing quite well the rest of the day from what i saw..
<bazhang> yep not faulting anyone
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<bazhang> just the general weirdness makes this seem all so a propos
<Madpilot> can't even blame it on the full moon
<Madpilot> because it's just a sliver past new right now :)
<bazhang> Chinese New Year! bad fengshui
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<MenZa> We could ask staff to kill ubott2; surely it'll reconnect?
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<MenZa> bazhang, Madpilot?
<bazhang> MenZa, ?
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<Madpilot> can't hurt - we do have further backup bots, who hopefully don't also suffer from whatever is afflicting ubott2...
<Dominian> bazhang: Oh I'm not  disagreeing.. its definitely acting weird
<Dominian> You have no way of restarting ubott2?
<MenZa> So, should I hop over to freenode and ask for a kind staffer to kill it in the hopes of that solving the issue?
<MenZa> s/freenode/#freenode
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> there are staff in here atm :)
<bazhang> err active
<MenZa> Sure, but I don't want to hilight the ones potentially hiding away in the dark!
<MenZa> Any staff currently observing this?
 * MenZa looks around.
<bazhang> hehe
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
 * MenZa runs to #freenode
<MenZa> Dominian: Awake.
<Dominian> yep
<Dominian> let me see
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<MenZa> Kill off ubott2, would you kindly? Hopefully that'll fix this little loop of infinite questions.
<Dominian> no worries.. give me a few
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<MenZa> cheers
<Dominian> I'll see if that's something we can help you with or not :)
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<MenZa> Perfect
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<Dominian> still checkin' guys sorry lots going on
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<bazhang> not really a freenode issue tbh
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<MenZa> bazhang: Nope, but killing ubott2 might be a good cue to shut up :p
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<bazhang> gryllida indicates he/she has been checking where ubottu is
<Madpilot> once a minute?
<Madpilot> for the last hour?
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<bazhang> who knows, doubtful I know
<Dominian> Sorry guys.. just heard from on high that we can't /kill it for you
 * MenZa nods
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<MenZa> Understandable
<Dominian> you guys have no way of messaging the bot to restart it?
<MenZa> I don't think we're quite sure who's running it.
<MenZa> @login
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> Actually...
<ubott2> The operation succeeded.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<Madpilot> Dominian, different backups of ubottu are run by different people...
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<Dominian> ahhh
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<nhandler> @login
<ubott2> The operation succeeded.
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<Dominian> hrm I wonder if nickserv thinks that ubottu isn't auth'd or something
<MenZa> tonyyarusso, gord -- either of you able to @quit the bot or restart it somehow?
<ubott2> In ubott2, NickServ said: ubottu is not online.
<MenZa> Dominian: It's likely a change from hyperion to seven it doesn't seem to understand
<Dominian> ahh
<MenZa> or so I'd assume
<MenZa> I don't know, is it the same umode? ns info output?
<bazhang> wonder who the owner of 'SwingBot' is mohadib someone from the looks of it
<MenZa> bazhang: Ban the bot's hostmask.
<MenZa> And engage mohadib in a query
<bazhang> you see mohadib somewhere?
<MenZa> Currently online.
<MenZa> Alternatively, there's MemoServ.
<Dominian> hrm
<Dominian> yeah it appears according to nickserv info on ubottu.. its not logged in
<bazhang> bot removed (Swingbot , that is )
<MenZa> Dominian: ubott2 has been told to pipe down for the next five hours.
<Dominian> lol
<Dominian> Well according to /whois ubottu.. from what I can tell isn't even on the server.. hasn't been for over an hor
<Dominian> er.. hour
<MenZa> correct
<MenZa> It died somewhere some hours ago
<Dominian> ahhh
<MenZa> Well, splits.
<Dominian> so that explained why ubott2 was being pissy
<MenZa> I have this theory that ubott2 and ubottu are the same client, with ubott2 being an alt nick.
<MenZa> I am, however, not sure of that.
<Dominian> ohhh hrm.
<MenZa> ubott2 simply checks to see if ubottu has been freed up, so it can change nicks.
<ubott2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dominian> well nickserv info on ubott2 seems to confirm that
<Dominian> ohhhhhh
<Dominian> MenZa: I know what the issue is I bet
<MenZa> And instead of interpreting the response from NickServ as "yeah, you can change nick now", it interprets it literally.
<Dominian> or not.. hrm.. no enforce set on it
<MenZa> My theory, then
<Dominian> aye
<MenZa> Is that if it's knocked off the network completely and forced to reconnect, it will attempt to connect as ubottu.
 * Dominian nods
<Dominian> sounds like a sound theory
<bazhang> haha
<MenZa> The alternative, of course, is that we're botless until jpds gets out of bed in, I dunno, 6 hours?
<MenZa> But I *think* it'll reconnect
 * MenZa looks at the source code
<MenZa> (yay, launchpad)
<MenZa> Hmm, it's in supybot trunk I think
<MenZa> eurgh, gitweb
<MenZa> It should reconnect automatically.
 * MenZa considers flooding it off. <__<
<MenZa> It would require a collaborative effort!
<MenZa> :D
<tsimpson> @nick ubottu
<bazhang> yeehah
<tsimpson> it kept on getting 433 message (Nickname is already in use)
<tsimpson> then it kept trying to ghost it, which apparently didn't work
<MenZa> tsimpson: ahh
<MenZa> hazzah
<MenZa> tsimpson: nhandler made it ignore NickServ for a period, perhaps you can lift that
<tsimpson> done
<MenZa> lovely
<Dominian> heh
<Dominian> gad to see you guys got it done :)
<tsimpson> Dominian: did you see if anyone was using the nick "ubottu" at all?
<Dominian> tsimpson: no one was on it
<tsimpson> hmm, odd
<tsimpson> it started when the bot got a 433, then it started sending /ns ghost commands, but it just never stopped
<tsimpson> it probably needs to know about the release command too
<tsimpson> I'm probably going to have to rewrite another one of the supybot plugins now
<Dominian> hrm
<Dominian> tsimpson: might be a good idea to do release instead of ghost?  and set enforce on the nicks
<tsimpson> Dominian: it's one of the default plugins that comes with supybot, so I'll need to rewrite it to be less insane
<bazhang> whoa nasty parting comment from cann0n
<mneptok> i'd banforward here
<bazhang> okay
<mneptok> he talked about telling people to use GOOG so i threw the !google factoid at him. so he should know better than to recommend Google, and should not be so belligerent.
<bazhang> so mode #channel @unaffiliated/cann0n #ubuntu-ops ?
<bazhang> err +b
<Flannel>  /mode +b *!*@unaffiliated/cann0n$#ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> right, thanks Flannel
<mneptok> i always read that new syntax as "slash unaffiliated slash cann0n CH-CHING hash ubuntu ops"
<jussi01> o/
<bazhang> hope that works^^
<bazhang> chimpout guy in -ot now
<Tm_T> K'day
<Myrtti> people talking about UF in #ubuntu, and I keep thinking why are they talking about userfriendly
<Flannel> Myrtti: As far as I'm concerned, it is.  Forums are silly creatures, and almost a decade earlier
<Flannel> er, UF is almost a decade earlier
<Myrtti> not that I read it, or particularly like it, but a boyfriend in a previous life did
<Myrtti> I should probably /part #freenode, the whole channel acts as a source of lolz to me more than anything else
<dholbach> good morning
<Myrtti> oh well
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<jpds> Haha.
<jpds> Oh, so it wasn't my fault.
<Gryllida> hi. why am I banned from #ubuntu ?
<Tm_T> still the same reason
<Gryllida> i know the reason why i was banned at the beginning, but why am i banned now?
<Gryllida> i know how it started, but i don't see why it didn't stop
<Gryllida> What should I do to be let in #ubuntu now?
<jpds> Now he's in #ubuntu-uk.
<jpds> popey: ^^
<popey> lo
<popey> 10:50:10 -!- Gryllida [~chatzilla@211.51.202.207] has left #ubuntu-uk []
<jpds> Ah, hmm.
 * popey cleans jpds' glasses
<jpds> Why, thank you.
<Myrtti> I thought #ubuntu-california had been forwarded to #ubuntu-us-ca and not the other way around? I guess I've missed the memo
<Tm_T> that's how it should be, errr
<elky> Myrtti, it has to work like that, otherwise georgia the state would have to battle it out with georgia the country
<Myrtti> [13:06] [freenode] ~~~#ubuntu-us-ca #ubuntu-california Forwarding to another  channel
<Myrtti> I don't particularly care which way it is, but just wondered
<Mamarok> hm, there is a flwa in that logic, if it says #ubuntu-us-<state> it is not causing problems with georgia in Europe, the other way round it might be problematic, no?
<Mamarok> flaw*
<Mamarok> since #ubuntu-georgia is confusing
<Tm_T> well, confusing or not, it should be ubuntu-<2-letter landcode> as startingpoint
<Myrtti> I guess people will explain it once they wake up
<Myrtti> it is 0316 in CA now
<Gryllida> Please ub-ban me... Today I've tried to help one person at #ubuntu-es and another one at #ubuntu-uk... No things will be possible without my permission at my IP at my IRC client since I have configured automatic log off. Is there anything else I should do?
<popey> for the record I don't see you giving help in #ubuntu-uk, but having a friendly chat with other members of the loco.
<Gryllida> one man asked about Skype for blueberry there, if I remember it right
<Myrtti> ok, here's the deal.
<Myrtti> Gryllida: what have you done to make sure such incidents that we witnessed earlier will not happen again?
<jpds> Gryllida: Err, no, you just talked about Gecko.
<Gryllida> please give me a link to a log of the UK channel, i will find the time (i suppose)
<Myrtti> sidetracked again... *Sigh*
<Gryllida> Myrtti: I have configured automatic log off in 1 minute after I am away
<Myrtti> Gryllida: have you read the channel guidelines and the Ubuntu Code of Conduct?
<Tm_T> Mamarok: if that is support question? (:
<Mamarok> Tm_T: yeah, just got aware of that...
<Gryllida> Myrtti: I have.
<Myrtti> Gryllida: can you give me a short answer on why do you think you or your friends were banned from the channel based on what you read?
<Myrtti> that is, why is it wrong to play around in #ubuntu, acting or operating a bot?
<Gryllida> The "spellingbot" was not respectful to other members of the chat. And was off-topic
<Myrtti> ok, hold on.
<Gryllida> The bot was speaking about a person instead of topic, and did repeat its statements multiple times - should have waited for a reply patiently.
<Gryllida> I'm holding on.
<Myrtti> do you understand that if you cause trouble on the channel again, you will be banned for a longer period?
<Gryllida> I do understand this statement.
<Myrtti> or rather, you'll have to work a lot harder trying to convince us that you'll not misbehave again?
<Myrtti> good.
<Myrtti> your ban is now lifted.
<Gryllida> I confirm this statement and thank you for your attention.
<Myrtti> that was brief...
<Myrtti> I guess he didn't need to access the channel then
<elky> colour me surprised.
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ikonia> !here is Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that, ikonia
<ikonia> !here
<ubottu> here is Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use paste.ubuntu.com
<jussi01> ikonia: <reply>
<ikonia> ughhh
<Myrtti> how about that pae factoid?
<ikonia> I'll do it now - let me fix one thing at a time
<Myrtti> ok
<ikonia> can I update that with !no ? or do I have to re-do it ?
<ikonia> !no, here is <reply> Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all
<ikonia> uhhhh
<ubottu> I'll remember that ikonia
<ikonia> !no, here is <reply> Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> remember it !!!!!
<ikonia> !here
<ubottu> Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> Myrtti: ok, lets do pae, do you have any notes on it (I remember an early discussion)
<Myrtti> none, I'm not a connoisseru
<Myrtti> s/ru$/ur/
<ikonia> ok, I'll put something together for review quickly
<Myrtti> the logs have the suggestion of course
<ikonia> I'll see if I can find the conversation I remember
<ubottu> overmind called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> looking
<Myrtti> should I smack Seveas or no?
<Myrtti> yeah, I know it's the shadyurl service
<Myrtti> but still
<jpds> Myrtti: [Freenode] [!] There is no such nick no
<jpds> Myrtti: So I guess you'll have to smack Seveas.
<Myrtti> last time I did he got a hissy fit
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: defrag is "The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this."
 * genii pours coffee down his feeding tube
<MenZa> genii: You'd like my new mug.
<MenZa> genii: It's like a bucket.
<Tm_T> MenZa: nobeody told you? it IS a bucket
<Tm_T> -typos
<MenZa> with RED and BLU stickers on the sides!
<genii> MenZa: I broke my old 64 ounce mug last year, haven't been able to find another one yet
 * genii steals MenZa's coffeebucket!
<MenZa> Jesus Christ, genii
<MenZa> A two litre mug?
<MenZa> This one's 16oz
<MenZa> Which is big enough for me
<Myrtti> sorry, my heart just tore itself to two
<Myrtti> the idea of a two liter mug makes me weep
<Flannel> for joy?
<Myrtti> no, of pain
<Tm_T> why not use coffee pot directly?
<TheSheep> just chew on the coffee beans
<gnomefreak> coffee pot takes too long ;)
<genii> Tm_T:  Because the mug I had would keep the coffee warm for an hour whereas the carafe wouldn't, also it's awkward to sip out the side of a coffeepot
<Myrtti> thermosflasks
<gnomefreak> genii: i pisked one up at a gas station ~2 months ago
<Myrtti> http://isthemusicstorereadyyet.com/ X-D
<Myrtti> (via Daviey)
<Daviey> heh, thanks.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: so simple page and yet broken style ):
 * gnomefreak wonders if im the only one that got pmed by new_user
<overmind> Hi, there are 3 spanish guys talking spanish in #ubuntu
<overmind> Okay, thanks Myrtti. :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> DasEi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> mier.... what a great nick.
<tsimpson> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<tsimpson> @ping
<ubottu> pong
<tsimpson> how come !fi and !fi-#ubuntu differ?
<jussi01> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<jussi01> !fi-#ubuntu
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<jussi01> no idea
<jussi01> except the #ubuntu one directsts people for help there and says that the channel is english only
<jussi01> !no, fi is <reply>Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<Tm_T> jussi01: was about to say that, thanks (:
<genii> Same user just here shit-disturbing in #u just now
<genii> changed their name and returned with same (had booted but no +b til 2nd time)
 * genii sips
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Myrtti> genii: which one do we leave in?
<genii> Myrtti: Which ban?
<Myrtti> yeah
<genii> Myrtti: I'll remove mine if you want
<Myrtti> sure
<genii> gaudi may be "iloveass" "theprick" etc
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> what an apt nick
<mneptok> ikonia: just going to check on "ubyserver"
<mneptok> nothing's jumping out at me
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> he's listening/interacting now anyway
<mneptok> i'm sorry, did you say something?  >;)
<MenZa> I'm so bored I'm upgrading my work laptop to Lucid.
<Mamarok> MenZa: bold move...
<MenZa> Rather.
<MenZa> I can't say I'm *that* dependent on the thing though ;)
<gord> hey, it boots a lot more than it used too!
<gord> if it wern't for the crazy stuff my team keeps putting in it would be even better!
<MenZa> haha
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-20
 * genii fills a 64 ounce coffee mug for MenZa
 * Mamarok is happy with her /dev/mug
<Gryllida> hi, please look at what o_ says at #ubuntu. thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<jpds> Interesting.
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (o_  using caps and now chinese for no good reason)
<genii> Interesting
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from o_)
<ubottu> `mOOse` called the ops in #ubuntu (o_  caps and general obnoxicity)
<histo> can someone look at o_ in #ubuntu
<bazhang> no response prior to the previous removal (via PM)
<bazhang> histo, he is gone
<histo> he's caps trolling chinese etc...
<histo> k
<histo> ty
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from B|aSS)
<genii> dealt with
<Dominian> dyrnade I'd watch out for
<Dominian> just removed from ##linux for cursing up a storm basically
<Dominian> btw.. B|aSS was causing an issue? May I ask what he did?
<ubottu> syn-ack called the ops in #ubuntu (nmvictor flooding)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from nmvictor)
<mneptok> calling out, in transit. calling out, in transit.
<ikonia> ?
<mneptok> singing along with one of my fave REM tracks. :)
<ikonia> ok
<topyli> oh dear. mneptok sings along to rem songs
<topyli> otherwise, a nice fellow i'm sure :)
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ac0oaXhz1u8
<ikonia> can someone stick a foward on eagles in #kubuntu-offtopic to ##fix_your_connection
<ikonia> he appears to be having connection issues again
<ikonia> and #ubuntu-motu
<Tm_T> ikonia: apparently stopped
<ikonia> looks like it now
<ikonia> he's had a few problems latley
<ikonia> Tm_T: or not.....
<Gryllida> hello. can you help me with a bot?
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (vela)
<elky> tsimpson, uh... i thought IRCC wanted us engaging with people before wielding the banhammer
<elky> Gryllida, no.
<Gryllida> ikonia added "!here" factoid, I have a correction
<Gryllida> no?
<Gryllida> look at what ubottu says for "!here". the last two words are "use paste.ubuntu.com"
<Gryllida> I think that if they are "use http://paste.ubuntu.com" than the URL is blue and click-able in the client
<elky> ah. one of our bots.
<elky> people who've been banned for using bots in our channels really ought to be more clear about what bot they're wanting help with in situations like this...
<elky> !here
<ubottu> Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use paste.ubuntu.com
<elky> !here
<ubottu> Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Gryllida> I'm sorry for not following the "!ask" factoid, and thank you for the correction.
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (ribot)
<ikonia> left
<gnomefreak> saw
<ikonia> ahh you're active, cool
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i didnt see anything in /lastlog that would be spamming or anything else that would require us
<ikonia> they said it was in pm
<ikonia> and he said he was writing a script
<gnomefreak> oh i missed that
<gnomefreak> saw the script comment
<pea[laptop]> i think someone set a ban that's too wide
<pea[laptop]> and i'm included
<tsimpson> pea[laptop]: your real name is set to "fuck you"
<tsimpson> that's not appropriate for #ubuntu
<pea[laptop]> it is?
<tsimpson> look at /whois pea[laptop]
<pea[laptop]> that is terrible
<tsimpson> you'll need to change that in your clients settings and reconnect for it to take effect
<pea[laptop]> i will, this is true
<elky> pea[laptop], do you need assistance in doing this?
<pea[laptop]> no
<pea[laptop]> i found my solution anyway. it was an unfixable ubuntu bug
 * gnomefreak wonders how Ubuntu set your real name to that
<pea[laptop]> no that's not my problem
<gnomefreak> than how is it an ubuntu bug
<pea[laptop]> i didn't say it was
<gnomefreak> i thought your comment said that it was an unfixable ubuntu bug
<pea[laptop]> the reason i was going to #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> either way set it to something appropate and come back here to have it removed
<tsimpson> pea[laptop]: please do not idle in this channel
<GPenguin> hello
<GPenguin> i have an issue with a chanop called dreamthief who obviously has problems with a social agenda
<GPenguin> he got all bossy on #ubuntu-de-offtopic and after offending me i asked for his age
<GPenguin> and as a result of this i am banned now
<Myrtti> loco channel issues are generally handled in #ubuntu-irc
<GPenguin> ok, thanks & sorry for bringing it to the wrong channel
<eagles0513875> hey guys yesterday i was having excess flood issues which turned out to be a bug in my client which i wasnt aware of until now that a friend showed me a site to newer version of my client with builds. can i get unbanned from all the ubuntu channels i was banned in due to the excess flooding
<ikonia> eagles0513875: this happened before too
<ikonia> eagles0513875: was that the same problem ?
<eagles0513875> yes but i just upgraded to a newer version of my client
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I've removed the ban in #kubuntu, I think that's all there was
<eagles0513875> nope cant join offtopic motu ubuntu-mt
<ikonia> ahh there is one on #kubuntu-offtopic too,
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> ubuntu-mt is fine
<eagles0513875> i think mozillateam as well
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> nothing there
<ikonia> kubuntu is the only one left, and I'll get that sorted as soon as someone is awake to resolve it for you
<ikonia> sorry kubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> I've done kubuntu for you
<eagles0513875> thanks ikonia :) appreciate it
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> as soon as someone's available for #kubuntu-offtopic I'll get them to do it, but that should be the only one left
<ikonia> eagles0513875: anything else ?
<eagles0513875> that is it
<ikonia> cool, I'll get it sorted for you ASAP
<eagles0513875> should i vacate the channel or wait to get offtopic resolved in here
<eagles0513875> :) thanks appreciate it
<ikonia> as soon as it's done I'll ping you
<tsimpson> eagles0513875: you can join -offtopic again
<eagles0513875> thanks tsimpson
<MenZa> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<MenZa> !away ~= s/messages/messages and -nicks/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, MenZa said: !away ~= s/messages/messages and -nicks/
<Myrtti> !away ~= s/messages/messages and -nicks/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<MenZa> \o/
<MenZa> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Myrtti> MenZa: I already gave him a warning
<Myrtti> next instance of language that doesn't fit the channel gets him removed
<ikonia> hola !
<MenZa> Myrtti: I got it :)
<Myrtti> so it seems
<ikonia> getting rather fed up with these spanish trolls
<Myrtti> I thought I banned ignacio last night
<Myrtti> I did
<mneptok> holaaaaaaaaa
<ikonia> I'm out for a while
<Tm_T> hi
 * mneptok drove ikonia over the brink :/
<Myrtti> I see alabd is fishing again
<ikonia> Tm_T: can you remove eagles ban forward in k-offtopic please ?
<Tm_T> it isn't removed?
<Tm_T> it is
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> ahh great
<Tm_T> been removed for some time already (:
<ikonia> it wasn't when I checked
<ikonia> ahhh someone must have done it earlier
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> !away > katie|movies
<Myrtti> guilt-blaming :-(
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (Byn_Sevgi spamming announcements)
<mneptok> self-rectified
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: comma is Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<ikonia> I don't, think, we, need, that, factoid
<mneptok> oh?! what, on EARTH, makes you say ... well ... that?!?!?!?!
<IdleOne> <No-Body> has been in -offtopic for at least a couple hours and made references to drugs and female genetalia repeatedly. I think it's time to ban.
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<IdleOne> thank you
<Myrtti> I have absolutely no intention to engage in pm with that
<Myrtti> and just when I said that...
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (v1ttu)
<Myrtti> what is this, nuthouse?
<jpds> Myrtti: No.
<Myrtti> ya kinda fool'd me, mate
<Myrtti> [00:52] ~~~pervycreeper [~david@67.212.16.118] has joined #ubuntu
<Myrtti> errrrrrrrrrr
<Myrtti> ROIGHT
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from oinkoinkoink)
<elky> Myrtti, ... ... ... who the heck would think a name like that's ok?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-21
<ubottu> In ubottu, ardchoille said: !changekeyring is To change the gnome keyring password, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=943443&postcount=7
 * Gary pm's wuola (spam from #ubuntu)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<ardchoille> Looks like a few ip's to banin #ubuntu
<ardchoille> Someone has figured out how to circumvent the floodbots
<Gryllida> Where's the BestBot at #ubuntu-bots ? Doesn't seem to be there.
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
 * mneptok contemplates forwarding nhandler to ##do-staffers-really-need-fix-your-connection
<mneptok> >:)
<nhandler> mneptok: Hopefully it is fixed now
<mneptok> nhandler: need some Dramamine? that looked bumpy.
<Myrtti> MK-BB: hi
<ardchoille> I see some suspicious activity in #ubuntu. Several different nicks have joined all with the same name and ip:
<ardchoille> (~klescet@210.212.205.129)
<ardchoille> Kinda looks like someone is getting ready to spam frommultiple nicks so as to thwart the floodbots
<ardchoille> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ardchoille> Sorry, but I may be correct in stopping a spam attack on #ubuntu
<ardchoille> Thank you Amaranth
<ardchoille> I bet they all leave now
<Amaranth> They're getting _way_ too smart
<ardchoille> yep
<ardchoille> I'll keep an eye out tho
<Amaranth> thanks for the heads up
<ardchoille> yw :) Gotta help protect my favorite channel
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ardchoille> Amaranth: Perhaps the floodbots can be programmed to detect such name@nick type exploits in the future?
<Amaranth> afaik the old ircd would automatically kline such people
<ardchoille> ok, was just a thought for a possible feature for the floodbots. Would help the situation I think
<Amaranth> yeah, i'll talk to some people about it
<ardchoille> thanks
<tsimpson> seems to be a collage IP
<tsimpson> KLES College of Engg and Technology
<mneptok> K-Line Entire System
<Myrtti> klescet then
<Myrtti> for all we know the kids decided together lets put acronnym of our school in the ident field so we'd know each other.has anyone of these actually done something?
<Amaranth> Myrtti: nope, I guess not
<Amaranth> If you want to remove the ban go ahead, I'm off to bed so won't be able to monitor the channel
<Myrtti> oo, how original
<mneptok> ?
<Myrtti> AlienDK gave me the assorted cusswords in PM
<elky> Myrtti, excellent, you were running low on your supply of those.
<mneptok> Myrtti: i can lend you "assbonnet" for a few days, but with a company meeting this week, i'll need it back by Tuesday.
<Myrtti> !away > Kamokow`afk
<mneptok> 02:52 -!- kumar-klescet [~xxx@117.254.112.126] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> ?
<mneptok> ikonia: secind part of the nick was used as ident by a group of spammers earlier
<mneptok> *second
<ikonia> oh
<persia> Did they actually spam, or were they just suspicious?
<Myrtti> just suspicious
<jussi01> o/
<jrib> hi
<ubottu> dAlfa89_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-motu, Laney said: !learn ffe is Feature Freeze
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-motu, Laney said: !learn ffe is Feature Freeze. For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-motu, Laney said: !learn ffe is Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<Laney> sorry for the flood of ubottu changes!
 * Laney swiftly runs
<nhandler> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> !search freeze
<ubottu> Found: uvf*, ffe
<jussi01> !ffe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<nhandler> jussi01: I updated it
<ubottu> airtonix called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> spelling_is_notimportant
<ikonia> it's the spell bot guy again
<ikonia> 18:56 -!- spelling_is_not_ [~chatzilla@59.92.23.108]
<ikonia> just trolledd #mysql after getting kicked under a different name
<ikonia> just like he did in #ubuntu before claiming it was "bob"
<Mamarok> oh, that gryzilla again? He even spammed the sounder mailing list with a testing request, stating he couldn't test since he was using Windows...
<ikonia> same guy
<ikonia> joined #mysql as parakesh
<ikonia> spelt like an idiot / talked stupid
<ikonia> was kicked, rejoined 15 seconds later as spelling_is_not and started shouting at people about spelling
<ikonia> exactly the same as he did in #ubuntu when he was wre - removed and came back as spellingbot
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<ikonia> same ip and client
<ikonia> so I don't think it was "bob" this time ;)
<ikonia> I'm off for a bit - keep an eye out for him
<Mamarok> I'm not in the #u channels
<Mamarok> but will be watching the #k ones :)
<ikonia> I'm sure he'll be back to an *buntu channel
<mneptok> :(
<mneptok> he didn't troll #maria
<mneptok> our project is doomed.
<LJJ> Hi.
<ikonia> hello
<LJJ> Recommend for filesystem encryption?
<LJJ> Oops
<ikonia> errr try joining #ubuntu
<LJJ> wrong channel
<mneptok> LJJ: wrong channel. you want #ubuntu down the hall.
<mneptok> (you're already there)
<LJJ> I came in here to ask if I can get the src for the floodbots
<Myrtti> nope, you can't. they are closedsource atm
<LJJ> Why?
 * LJJ is confused
<mneptok> the person that wrote them has chosen not to release the source.
<Myrtti> iirc for security reasons
<LJJ> mneptok, Who wrote it?
<LJJ> Or is that top-secret.
<Myrtti> your almost nicksake LjL annd couple others.
<Myrtti> mainly LjL
<LJJ> Myrtti, What's it written in?
<LJJ> Im just curious
<LJJ> Because it seems pretty smart
<mneptok> a text editor, i think.
<mneptok> *bah dum tish*
<Myrtti> php
<LJJ> mneptok, LOL.
<LJJ> haha that one made me laugh.
 * mneptok bows
<LJJ> I don't get though the purpose of multiple bots, that op themselves.
<LJJ> top-secret?
<mneptok> redundancy
<Myrtti> netsplit  dtection
<mneptok> and you can't call something a "Flood" with one raindrop.
<LJJ> I didn't know Dominian was an opper here :P
<Myrtti> technically he's  here as an observer of freenode staff
<LJJ> Oh, so is he a council member?
<Myrtti> nope
<LJJ> Interesting. Do you guys do anything with the #ubuntu channel on OFTC?
<Myrtti> not officially
<Myrtti> i've never been to the network at all
<LJJ> Well it's nice because they don't get all the spam that is here in this network.
<mneptok> they would if that was the official channel.
<LJJ>  No, I mean the whole network.
<ikonia> it's got about 5 people in the channel - it's rubbish
<ikonia> the topic even says "go to freenode for the official channel"
<ikonia> FreeNodeStaffer: please stop
<ikonia> !staff | FreeNodeStaffer pretending to be freenode staff, demanding channels shutdown, threatening to kline people
<ubottu> FreeNodeStaffer pretending to be freenode staff, demanding channels shutdown, threatening to kline people: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> marienz: hello there - check out FreeNodeStaffer
<ikonia> just had to ban him from ubuntu for pretending to be staff , demanding the channel is closed down
<ikonia> and threatening to kline users
<marienz> yep, that's what drew me here. Can I idle here?
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> FreeNodeStaffer: this is non-idle channel, so unless you have something to discuss with us - please leave
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu slackguru: stinking attitude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> eerrrr... roight
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> busted
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (FreenodeIsGay)
<ikonia> ok - now freenodeisgay is spamming links in mutliple channels
<marienz> he's about as subtle as a boot to the head, but obviously poke us if we manage to miss him anyway :)
<ikonia> no sweat
<ikonia> slackguru's attitude is just simple rude now
<Myrtti> you got cut off
<Myrtti> kernel, bu
<ikonia> he's a "bright" guy, he can work it out
<MenZa> ubottu: tell Dougdoug4 about guidelines
<MenZa> ubottu: tell Dougdoug4 about coc
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-14
<rww> If you tell ChanServ to set a +q in #ubuntu, please note in the Bantracker and/or here that it was you so we know who's doing what. Thanks :)
 * Pici rarely uses chanserv to set anything other than the topic
<rww> Me either, but someone is :)
<rww> !bluray is <alias> codecs
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> !blueray is <alias> codecs
<rww> !blueray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rww> (That's where !dvd used to alias to before we wrote a specific factoid for it. If someone wants one for !bluray, feel free to write... ;)
<Jordan_U> @mark #ubuntu _skpl Trollish comments while contributing nothing positive.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U> rww: In a case like the one in #ubuntu is it worth PMing Gnea to say that that is not in fact how you drop an argument from your side, or just let it go to not start another incident?
<rww> Jordan_U: It's a case-by-case thing, and I didn't this time. Sometimes it is, yes.
<rww> Gnea knows the drill, though; he's been talked to before about escalating things like this :(
<Jordan_U> rww: Thanks.
<rww> (If b4sh hadn't started cussing, they might both have ended up being removed.)
<maco> ucenik## is back in #kubuntu sock puppeting with itself
<maco> and its my bedtime
<maco> so have fun
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1466 users, 4 overflows, 1470 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1464 users, 6 overflows, 1470 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1468 users, 4 overflows, 1472 limit))
<jpds> Hmm.
<jussi> ahh the joys of having to look away while at work. thanks tsimpson
<tsimpson> I've seen them before, all connecting from the same IP and chatting with each other (or themselves)
<popey> anonboots asking where they can find rootkits in #u
<popey> seems inappropriate
<ubottu> iceroot_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Pen_island)
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (Pen_island is trolling, extremely off-topic, has a bad attitude)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from pen_island)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from pen_island)
<jpds> Just looks like a confused user.
 * cdbs too feels like Pen_island is ^
<knome> Pen_island now at #xubuntu
<bazhang> and #k
<jussi> try changing the underscore position 2 letters to the right. definate troll.
<bazhang> clearly
<Pici> this guy again.
<bazhang> yodog
<bazhang> s/dog/dawg/
<Pici> It must be monday
<bazhang> or a day ending in 'y'
<tsimpson> marienz: you asked to be poked if he came back ^
<tsimpson> !staff | or anyone one else ^
<ubottu> or anyone one else ^: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
 * Pici is someone else
<tsimpson> *who is also staff :)
<jpds> Alright.
<jpds> [Freenode] [ ~yodog!~yodog@166.186.168.175  ] fuck u
<jpds> <~yodog> well nigga im a true gangsta
<Pici> I got that too.
<jpds> Someone poke him in #launchpad.
<Pici> No access :|
<jpds> Pici: Root the channel.
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> jpds: NE rootkits for ubuntu 9.04?
<Pici> ty staff.
<Pici> And now back to your regularly scheduled Ubuntu program.
<tsimpson> until tomorrow...
<bazhang> does #lubuntu fall under -irc as far as discussion of channel issues?
<Pici> It doesn't look like the IRCC has access in #lubuntu, but they do in #lubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> okay, just saw phillw complaining about the longtime .hu problem user
<Pici> Yep, as did I.
<gpc> Good morning matthias_ , how can we help you?
<jpds> gpc: Wie koerren wir dir hilfen?*
<gpc> jpds: What?
<jpds> .de.
<gpc> Didn't realize we did multi-language ban resolution :)
<gpc> jpds: all yours
 * h00k sighs
 * genii-around makes some really strong coffee
<Pici> What proof?
<genii-around> 180 :)
<Jordan_U> Well, I normally don't drink coffee, but if it were coffee I could light on fire I might change my mind.
 * Thebigcheese waves
<Thebigcheese> Jordan_U: coffee you can light on fire souds great!
<h00k> Thebigcheese: ohi! It's in your inbox!
<Thebigcheese> h00k: seen already, thank you.
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I'm getting connection timed out when I try to wget the link kekko posted in #ubuntu, not sure what to make of that but the whole exchange seemed spammy.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: agreed
 * genii-around sips his café flambé
 * mneptok laps at his water dish
<gpc> marienz: you around?
<marienz> gpc: somewhat
<gpc> yodog (~yodog@166.186.169.134)  is back hitting ubuntu channels
<marienz> gpc: which?
<gpc> well he was just in #kubuntu
<gpc> the only one I have seen so far to be honest but given his history.
<tsimpson> I'm pretty sure they are k-line evading
<gpc> that also
<tsimpson> their last connection was from 166.186.168.175
<marienz> there he went, thanks for the prod
<gpc> sure thing and thank you
<tsimpson> :) cooperation ftw
<Pici> tsimpson: see ubottu's bug response in #u
<Pici> just now
<tsimpson> wow, that's quite the error
<h00k> oh, that's fun
<Pici> and no one even said anything about it there.
<tsimpson> it should handle private bugs properly
<marienz> obviously everyone has ubottu on /ignore
<Pici> I wouldn't be surprised.
<maco> i didnt say anything since i expected it after the person said it was a private bug
<tsimpson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/707490
<ubottu> Error: Bug 707490 is private
<tsimpson> bug 707490
<ubottu> Bug 707490 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/707490 is private
<tsimpson> good enough
<Pici> Neat
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-15
<bazhang> !google | test
<ubottu> test: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<culb> Results for | test on Google:
<culb> --
 * Pici doesn't know what that means
<bazhang> ooh I missed there were two of them
<bazhang> well the sockpuppet one
 * Pici wonders what gender has to do with laptop preferences
<bazhang> !google | test
<ubottu> test: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<culb> Results for | test on Google:
<culb> --
<Pici> culb: hi
<Pici> culb: hi again.
<rww> might want to change the banforward to a ban :\
<Pici> Glad to see that some other people are getting a clue about '-d'
<mneptok> !google Bing can usually be found first
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<culb> Results for Bing can usually be found first on Google:
<culb> --
<jrib> Pici: '-d'?
<Pici> jrib: do-release-upgrade -d  / update-manager -d
<jrib> ah, yes I just scrolled #ubuntu :P
<jrib> I thought it was some weird channel mode
 * tonyyarusso sighs at troll continuing on in PM
<h00k> @btlogin
<jon_athon> I'd like back in ubuntu-offtopic
<h00k> jon_athon: it appears that you got removed for trolling
<jon_athon> h00k, so the claim goes
<h00k> jon_athon: tonyyarusso is the one that banned you, as well as rww for ban-evading, which is against Freenode policy
<rww> as with usual for bans I set for ban-evading, it's up the original op to remove both bans, as far as I'm concerned
 * tonyyarusso is around for consultation
<rww> s/with/per/
<tonyyarusso> jon_athon was trying to get people to "debate" him about global warming, and continually brought it up when the channel disappointed him by not taking the bait.
<jon_athon> actually, I was mad because I couldn't get an explanation why debating was a waste of time
<rww> You appear to believe that people owe you a response to questions. This is both incorrect and not conducive to polite conversation.
<jon_athon> If it was something you thought was important, you'd probably feel the same way
<jon_athon> In fact, you've probably been just as mad at some point in your life, but had no where to give voice to your emotions
<rww> Ubuntu's IRC channels are not an appropriate outlet for your negative emotions.
 * tonyyarusso was typing the same thing, but rww got there first, so +1
<rww> Neither, I note, are the PM windows of people that have explicitly said that they don't want to get into a discussion with you.
<jon_athon> well, I pmed rww for an attempt at conflict resolution, apparently there was no room for that
<jon_athon> And I don't think banning me because you disagree but don't have an argument is an appropriate response
<rww> If you actually wanted to avoid conflict, you would have stopped repeatedly bringing things up that you knew I wasn't going to answer.
<tonyyarusso> I already told you, you weren't banned because anyone "disagreed" with you.
<rww> I didn't ban you for disagreeing with me. I banned you because you evaded the ban tonyyaruso set on you.
<jon_athon> I didn't say avoid, I said resolve. Why wouldn't I express negative emotion to the people that caused it?
<jon_athon> rww, you did antagonize the argument too
<tonyyarusso> #ubuntu-offtopic did not cause your anger about climate change science.
<jon_athon> tonyyarusso, no, you did
<jon_athon> <tonyyarusso> jon_athon: because it's no fair to have a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent.
<jon_athon> <tonyyarusso> jon_athon: Because the thing you want to "debate" is idiotic.
<jon_athon> <rww> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piri_Reis_map#Gavin_Menzies kthx.
<gpc> jon_athon: The point is that you wanted to discuss a topic and nobody else felt like it. #ubuntu-offtopic is not there to entertain, even if it a times is entertaining. We just tend to go with the flow in there and if something doesn't interest us we move on to something else.
<tonyyarusso> Those were responses to your continued trolling, so obviously something else came first.
<jon_athon> Yea... a discussion with rww <rww> according to my link... erm... I don't know.
<jon_athon> <rww> Oh, that's right. Antarctica has 4 corner simultaneous 4-day GLOBAL WARMING in only 24 hour rotation.
<jon_athon> gpc, yea, I know
<gpc> ok, so when asked to stop, just stop.
<jon_athon> gpc, but I didn't appreciate the insults
<jon_athon> gpc, so I did something about
<h00k> knowing that, and pressing the issue, is called trolling. which is why you were banned.
<h00k> !trolling
<h00k> !troll
<h00k> bah.
<jon_athon> h00k, I know what it is
<gpc> I think it was removed
<rww> it was.
<jon_athon> well, my apologies for trolling, but, you weren't all innocent in the matter
<gpc> I was.
<jon_athon> heh, yea, you were
<gpc> :)
<jon_athon> :)
<gpc> Ban evading is bad. Don't do that please.
<jon_athon> gpc, no worries
<jon_athon> ops should understand that if they are going to insult people, then ban them, they aren't going to respond pleasantly
<gpc> jon_athon: I agree. users should understand that when an op asks you to drop a topic, they should.
<rww> s/an op/someone/
<jon_athon> rww, ?
<gpc> also PM an op and calling them names is not acceptable.
<gpc> rww: yes, sorry when an op or any other user asks for a subject to be dropped
<rww> jon_athon: I was correcting what gpc said
<gpc> within reason, common sense is a must here
 * rww nods
<jon_athon> gpc, I think that was provoked too... I don't go around picking fights with people that don't provoke me
<gpc> jon_athon: you may have felt provoked, I didn't really see it like that.
<gpc> none the less, you PM'ing and calling people names is not acceptable.
<gpc> that aside, #ubuntu-offtopic does have some topics that are frowned upon
<gpc> politics,religion,sex,drugs...
<jon_athon> gpc, eh, maybe different from another perspective (provocation that is)
<rww> I'm obviously biased, but I don't see anywhere in my #ubuntu-offtopic scrollback where I was being provocative.
<jon_athon> gpc, didn't know that, we had a discussion about egypt the other day, I figured it was more scientific anyhow...
<jon_athon> rww, you weren't, I didn't call you names though
<gpc> So here it is, you think you can be a good netizen and follow our guidelines and try to blend in with the rest of the nut cases in that channel ? :)
<rww> jon_athon: ah, okay. You said "ops", so I figured you meant both me and tonyyarusso.
<jon_athon> gpc, I think I've made a pretty good nut case in the past :)
<gpc> Also make sure to read the channel topic when you join.
<jon_athon> rww, apollogies, just speaking generally
<rww> np, just checking
<gpc> !o4o > jon_athon
<ubottu> jon_athon, please see my private message
<gpc> that message should clear up what is ok in #u-ot
<jon_athon> rww, btw, it really sucks when people ignore an honest question... about why you didn't want to debate. I would have left it at that.
<gpc> jon_athon: feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic and part this channel when ready :)
<tonyyarusso> jon_athon: Should be ready now actually.
<gpc> jon_athon: friendly advice: drop it dude :)
<tonyyarusso> also @ gpc
<gpc> thanks tonyyarusso and rww
<jon_athon> gpc, yea, it's a peeve of mine
<gpc> jon_athon: glad we could resolve this issue. Have a good night.
<jon_athon> gpc, noted, to the bat cave
<rww> and now I just had to head off a PM about an explanation of why me ignoring him irritated him or something
<h00k> asdf
<tonyyarusso> ;lkj
<rww> I've been pondering the dynamics of consent in IRC. This incident seems relevant.
<gpc> ntdp
 * tonyyarusso glances at gpc 
<gpc> what
<gpc> wat!
<tonyyarusso> What layout is that?
<gpc> randomgpc
<h00k> rww: It's true, it would absolutely be a case to study.
<h00k> s/case/incident/
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from kylemm)
<maco> rww: some_person....what?
<maco> is that..
<maco> can he say...
<rww> oh, speaking of !troll, since it came up in here earlier. It got removed because people were almost always using it as "You're a troll. I'm going to throw this factoid at you.". Which is not what it's there for, and which tended to worsen the situation.
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (uRock harrassing via uninvited PM)
<rww> now taking guesses on who Sly-FoX in #ubuntu was.
<gpc> personal real life friend of mine
<rww> ah
<gpc> known him for 13 years
<gpc> he doesn't know this nick :)
<rww> gpc: you might want to adjust culb's banforward to a ban. They haven't been responsive for 10 days now...
<elky> I recommend a memoserv memo if it hasn't already been tried.
<elky> But yes, upgrade too.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from pinnacle)
<Pici> Its going to be another busy day.
<Pici> marienz: looks like "Gangsta (~Gangsta@166.186.168.24)" is back.
<marienz> oh dear
<tsimpson> marienz: please ^
<marienz> yeah, sec
<marienz> I'm still sorting out my client
<tsimpson> sure :)
<ikonia> who has ops in motu ?
<mneptok> ikonia: i do.
<ikonia> maybe worth removing gangsta
<Pici> I actually was going to put a proposal together for an IRCC meeting to get more ops in -devel and -motu.
<tsimpson> the bot should ignore them anyway
<ikonia> Pici: seems worthy
<gpc> not sure having the bot ignore him is the best idea. makes it harder for us to see him unless we are in channels he is trolling
<tsimpson> only ubottu does, and ubottu is only in core channels (or should only be)
<tsimpson> -irc will get the alerts from other bots
<marienz> (I'm usually a little useless right after reconnects, as it takes about half an hour before my channels have synced and I'm laggy until they have)
<maco> half hour?! wow, i thought my 5 minutes was bad
<marienz> I think I'm in some 150 channels now (which means they don't actually join correctly the first time around as I don't auto-oper)
<marienz> "Irssi: Join to #ubuntu-ops was synced in 1829 secs"
<Pici> sigh
<ikonia> I am getting fed up with arguing with people to help them
<ikonia> and do-gooders offering stupid hints that do more harm than good
<jrib> ikonia: irc break time my friend
<ikonia> I'm going out
<Pici> boy wonder indeed...
<Tm_T> on the other news, gotta love the constructive and friendly atmosphere in planet.ubuntu (especially last paragraph) http://handypenguin.blogspot.com/2011/02/mono-and-open-source-cannibalism.html
<Pici> Tm_T: I think it was supposed to be sarcasm.
<Tm_T> Pici: my sarcasm was prolly as bad as his then (;
<Tm_T> Pici: and AFAIK he is mono user/developer of some sort, so I doubt it was any kind of sarcasm
<Tm_T> although I don't have any source for this but that's how I recall
<Pici> The name sounds like a nick, I just can't remember it exactly.
<Tm_T> oh well, either way I didn't like to see that kind of post there
<Pici> jrib: I *just* got boywonder working.
<jrib> Pici: your the man
<jrib> good job though, very patient :)
<Pici> jrib: :P
<Pici> great.
<Pici> Now I'm an egg in this guy's heart.
<gpc> that can't be good for his cholesterol levels
<jrib> no, an egg in his heart's dog I think
<jrib> Pici: what's stat -s supposed to do? -s doesn't seem to be a valid option here
<Pici> jrib: http://pastebin.com/rafced4R
<Pici> human readable output.
<jrib> hrmm
<jrib> it's not possible
<jrib> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567456/
<Pici> jrib: ah.  Looks like this is a shell built-in for zsh.
<jrib> interesting... I'm running zsh... Guess it's zstat?
 * jrib nods
<Pici> Looks like it.
<mneptok> jrib: use a fully qualified path to stat if you don;t want to use the built-in
<jrib> mneptok: how come?
<mneptok> jrib: the standalone stat and a shell's built-in can differ a bit.
<mneptok> jrib: maybe one supports what you want while the other does not?
 * mneptok tends to just use zstat
<jrib> mneptok: oh, they both seem to work ok with relative paths, but regular stat doesn't have -s at all.  Oh well
<jrib> mneptok: what do you like about zstat though?
<mneptok> jrib: nothing that would keep me from using regular stat (yet). but it's easier to invoke as a zsh user.
<jrib> mneptok: hmm, easier to invoke in what way?  Guess I don't use stat enough to see the benefits of zstat
<mneptok> jrib: my zsh environment files that i have user forever invoke internal commands where possible
<jrib> mneptok: I see
<mneptok> laziness tends to trump usability in my house. that's the only reason i can think of that my wife stays around.
<jrib> :o
<Pricey> first kick, then mute?
<rww> hrm?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-16
<yellowblue> Sup
<yellowblue> Im a true gangsta niggas
<yellowblue> !ops
<yellowblue> Im a true gangsta niggas
<KB1JWQ> Some people's kids.
<IdleOne> !staff ^^
<jrib> no more gpc?
<IdleOne> my bouncer got disconnected and this is the default nick. I didn't change it back
<ubottu> valorie called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<wgrant> He's doing the rounds now.
<jrib> night
<IdleOne> KB1JWQ: feel free to kline him at your convenience :)
<Hobbsee> fail op-work in -devel, fwiw.  be careful.
<Hobbsee> either that, or my client's reporting wrong
<nhandler> Hobbsee: What was it showing? I set a quiet in there
<Hobbsee> nhandler: gave the idiot in question ops
<Hobbsee> [14:29] *** ChanServ gives channel owner privileges to *!*@166.186.169.129.
<Hobbsee> perhaps not the desired response ;)
<IdleOne> he is in #xubuntu now
<nhandler> Hobbsee: What client? Sounds like it didn't recognize +q ;)
<Hobbsee> nhandler: konversation.  it normally recognises +q
<nhandler> Strange
<Hobbsee> quite.  nevermind, then :)
<Hobbsee> normally konvi says "$person set mode +q"
<nhandler> Hobbsee: It might be due to me setting the quiet via chanserv
<Hobbsee> nhandler: i just set one - same thing
<nhandler> Well, he is gone now
<Hobbsee> good :)
<ubottu> keastes called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> IdleOne, looked pretty intentional
<IdleOne> elky?
<elky> s then p then a
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> he rejoined with a diffrent ip
<IdleOne> think i got him
<IdleOne> nhandler: apsss (~pas@190.80.139.72)  keeps rejoining with diff ip's
<IdleOne> and spamming
<nhandler> IdleOne: I talked to him a bit. I think he is gone for the night
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> I removed the bans and -q's
<IdleOne> nhandler: thank you btw
<nhandler> IdleOne: No pboelm. I'm still not quite sure what he was trying to do, but at least he has stopped for the night
<IdleOne> not sure either, it was all gibberish.
<mneptok> WRT ImGangsta and yellowblue ...
<mneptok> grep 166.186.169 irclogs/2011/Freenode/\#ubuntu*  << yields a single user from January 5 in #u, and our troll friend. maybe just ban *!*@166.186.169.*  ?
<tsimpson> mneptok: they have seem to have at least 166.186.16*.*, possibly larger
<mneptok> tsimpson: right you are, but the grep results show the same 2 users. one sane, who has not been around since the beginning of January, and our troll friend.
<tsimpson> I did ban *!*@166.186.169.* a while ago, so maybe
<tsimpson> but I'd prefer staff to k-line than keeping up to date with his IPs :)
<ikonia> persia: please do not imply personal disputes, and telling someone with a persistant attitude that if they tell me to shut up again I'll remove them from the channel is not high handed
<persia> It's personal, by use of "you".  The two of you both have irritation with the specific other person, and are less likely to take things in best light.
<persia> And it's high handed because a non-op wouldn't be able to say that.  Best to punish them for telling *anyone* to shut up, rather than for telling you to shut up.
<persia> Mind you, very minor, or I'd be pressing harder: we're usually a lot softer in -bugs.
<ikonia> persia: that is utter nonsense
<persia> What?  which bit?
<ikonia> if someone is persistantly rude warning them that if they continue and do it again they will be removed is fine
<ikonia> I don't expect to be spoken to like that,
<persia> Oh, I agree.  I just think it's important to indicate the issue is because they are being rude, rather than that they are being rude *to you*.
<ikonia> if someone is in a help channel and tell me to shut up
<ikonia> no it's not
<persia> Like I said, minor thing.
<ikonia> if someone is being rude to me, I will remove them
<ikonia> I don't need to highlight the obvious
<ikonia> if someone is being rude to someone else, I will remove them
<persia> What?  Yes it is.  We don't appreciate rude, in general.  But it's our responsibility as operators to not have different standards for us vs. non-operators.
<ikonia> I don't have differing standards
<ikonia> telling someone "if you tell me to shut up again, I will remove you" is quite obvious
<persia> I didn't think you did: I just believe your wording could be interpreted in that light if one wanted to do so.
<ikonia> if we need to do word play to be "correct" then we need to get a grip on that
<ikonia> then they are free to do so and it can be explained
<persia> Word play is the difference between "let's wait and see if anyone responds" and "shut up now you idiot".  I think it's the essence of not being rude.  I understand that not everyone agrees with me.
<ikonia> I'm telling you I don't agree with you
<persia> That's fine :)
<ikonia> I am fed up to the back teeth of seeing people being allowed to be spoken to in a rude and offensive manner 10 times before we act and do anything about it, and even then we have to almost follow a script to make sure someone who is a known troll parsing logs can't use it as a way to cause a stink, we need to start applying common sense rather than overkill correctness
<mneptok> welcome to IRC
<persia> I very much do not support people being allowed to be spoken to in a rude and offensive manner.
<persia> I just think we have a moral responsibility to trim our responses to that sort of thing such that we cannot be accused of sinking to their level.
<ikonia> I could not disagree more
<persia> Then what separates us from trolls, other than an @?
<ikonia> I'll leave now. bye
<mneptok> persia: our mirrors vs. their mirrors?
<persia> mneptok, heh
<elky> Roughly the same thing that separates me from any guest to my house, I'd assume.
<_jesse_> can we kick littlerue ?
 * mneptok looks
<_jesse_> can we kick littlerue ?
<_jesse_> Don't know if the first one made it through, wasn't actually in channel yet
<_jesse_> Thank you mneptok :)
<ardchoille> spamming in #ubuntu
<ardchoille> three nicks all beginning with ucen
<ardchoille> I tried the !ops trigger but it looks like it was removed
<elky> Is ardchoille on bot ignore?
<bazhang> he missed the | when he called !ops
<bazhang> CVE-2009-3555
<ubottu> The TLS protocol, and the SSL protocol 3.0 and possibly earlier, as used in Microsoft Internet Information Services (IIS) 7.0, mod_ssl in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.14 and earlier, OpenSSL before 0.9.8l, GnuTLS 2.8.5 and earlier, Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.12.4 and earlier, multiple Cisco products, and other products, does not properly associate renegotiation handshakes with an existing connection, which allows man-in-the-middle attacke
<Tm_T> ikonia: did you explain to jennie of the ban?
<ikonia> she logged off, but she got told in ##windows about it too
<ikonia> hence why she quit as she got busted
<Tm_T> right
<ikonia> it is commented in BT though
<Tm_T> thanks (:
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: you're currently banned from the #ubuntu channel and forwarded to this channel. Do you wish to resolve this matter and gain access to #ubuntu again ?
<MadHaTTer_666> yes
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: ok, then I need you to stop swearing and stop cutting down swear words, I asked you, then kicked you, and have now been force to ban you as you refuse to comply
<MadHaTTer_666> im banned cause so0me stuck up 4th grader doesnt like ppl whop cuss when they talk ohh wait that was u lol
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: I've just explained why you're banned, and if you chose to not accept that, that is your decision
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: if you can agree to stop swearing we can resolve this
<MadHaTTer_666> i never swore at anyone
<ikonia> the ubuntu channel has rules of no bad language, if you can't follow this rules, you will not be allowed to use the channel
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: then why did you just say I don't like people who cuss when they talk
<ikonia> if you where not cussing
<MadHaTTer_666> i didnt say i dont cuss i said i didnt cuss at anyone
<ikonia> it doesn't matter
<ikonia> cussing to no-one is unacceptable
<MadHaTTer_666> yes uit does
<ikonia> I'm telling you the rules, if does matter in the Ubuntu channels
<MadHaTTer_666> ur really a fkin stuck up lil prick with a fkin nepolien complex ahh?
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: ok, then we are done. Bye
<MadHaTTer_666> ill take that as a yes
<ikonia> please leave the channel and come back when you wish to resolve your ban
<MadHaTTer_666> i do wish to resolve it
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: ok, then you need to accept the rules, stop being abusive towarwds people and agree to control your language
<MadHaTTer_666> what ur asking for is for me to impose a speach impediment on myself because the way i talk interfears with your bullshit sencibilities
<ikonia> yes, that is what I am asking
<MadHaTTer_666> btw i havent been abusive towards anyone but urself\
<ikonia> well, actually, it's not what I'm asking as you didn't respond to asking. That is what I am telling you to do to gain access to the ubuntu channels
<MadHaTTer_666> and only cause ur pulling this shit
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: I've told you you swore in the channel, that is acceptable and you've been abusive to me personally. Both are unacceptable
<knome> *unacceptable
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: I'll ask one last time, can you agree to follow the rules I've explained to you
<MadHaTTer_666> like i saidf ive only been abusive to u personially because your trying to disable me
<ikonia> ok, I'm done now.
<MadHaTTer_666> yeah i can agree to it
<ikonia> I'm not wasting any time, please leave the channel and only rejoin when you can accept the rules of channel
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: come back in 48 hours and we can review your atttiude then
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: too late, I've given you ammple time and only now that I've withdrawn the offer do you change
<MadHaTTer_666> lol i can accept them
<ikonia> too late
<ikonia> I'm not laughing
<ikonia> Come back in 48 hours please
<MadHaTTer_666> lmfao
<ikonia> please leave
<MadHaTTer_666> no i was only here cause someone told me to come here
<ikonia> I did
<ikonia> we have been unable to resolve your ban at this time, please rejoin in 48 hours and we can review it then
<MadHaTTer_666> then upon entering ur being a dik to me
<ikonia> !ops | MadHaTTer_666 persistant abuse from MadHaTTer_666 will not leave
<ubottu> MadHaTTer_666 persistant abuse from MadHaTTer_666 will not leave: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (MadHaTTer_666 persistant abuse from MadHaTTer_666 will not leave)
<jpds> Alright.
<MadHaTTer_666> cvry to mommy u really r a 6 year old
<knome> i think it would be better if the !ops call was sent from and to query.
<ikonia> knome: why ?
<MadHaTTer_666> lol
<MadHaTTer_666> lmfao
<MadHaTTer_666> that was my question
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: please leave the channel now
<MadHaTTer_666> mainly cause its 2:30 am and im bored i think
<ikonia> then leave
<MadHaTTer_666> then u were being a dik and it set me off
<ikonia> Tm_T: assistance again please.
<MadHaTTer_666> all i wanted was help with resolving a real problem
<MadHaTTer_666> with ubuntu
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_666: then re-join here in 48 hours and we can discuss it
<MadHaTTer_666> yeah Tm_T can u give me some assistance and de op this prick!
<ikonia> thank you
<jpds> Spelling was quite atrocious.
<ikonia> yes
<MadHaTTer_666> assistance please Tm_T
<knome> ikonia, i just have the gut feeling. have to say that "channel emergency" is a bit comical when speaking about a user that won't leave if asked a few times
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> if someone is geting abused in #ubuntu it is delt with in the same way
<ikonia> if someone is sat there abusing me and I have nothing to do to be able to stop it, it's an emergency
<ikonia> I don't expect to be abused
<Tm_T> noone should be abused
<knome> agreed
<knome> but does the message explicitly need to say "chanenl emergency"?
<knome> err, -typos
<Tm_T> that's general message, not channel specific
<ikonia> it doesn't matter, it's the highlight that gets people
<knome> ikonia, exactly :)
<ikonia> ok, so the fact that it has the word emergency in doesn't really matter does it
<Tm_T> it could say "apuuuva!" just like in -fi
<knome> Tm_T, yes! that would be nice... :P
<ikonia> and to be honest, it is an emergency a user is abusing another user in an ubuntu channel and nothing is being done
<Pici> guh.  A lot of red in my away log.
<knome> :)
<bazhang> * HozsiNekedTesoka seems to be that .hu problem user
<ikonia> the bruder guy ?
<bazhang> <HozsiNekedTesoka> Ola bruder! My name is Ongavezirke
<Pici> ugh
<bazhang> already removed. he PM'd me beforehand
<ikonia> banned now
<ikonia> tired oh him
<ikonia> of
<bazhang> just kicking/removing and the fb will ban
<jpds> Guys, please keep him happy or we'll have to physically deal with him at UDS, thank you.
<bazhang> <HozsiNekedTesoka> Come to Budapest, to UDS! We will make the bomb to {expletives deleted}
<jpds> I told you.
<Pici> ugh
<jpds> It's like that Monty Python Holy Grail rabbit thing.
<bazhang> counteth thee to three
<jpds> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg
<jpds> I warned you.
<knome> mp <3
<Pici> hrm.
<ikonia> how tedious
<Pici> how annoying
<moose> There's a guy in #ubuntu-offtopic named "germanporn". Thought you ought to know.
<IdleOne> Good morning.
<bencahill> hey guys, I get "Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu" (on freenode webchat), do you know why?
<IdleOne> bencahill: let me take a look
<IdleOne> hmm, not sure
<bencahill> IdleOne: weird, let me try again...
<bencahill> IdleOne: did you see my last message on there?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> not sure what happened but you are good now
<bencahill> IdleOne: I ghosted bencahill while as bencahill_, then changed to bencahill, I guess it got confused :P
<IdleOne> possibly
<bencahill> ok, cya :)
<IdleOne> later
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, zroysch said: ubottu: Watson is only a bot too. He's pretty intelligent. Time to step it up, bot.
<Pici> :)
<tonyyarusso> hahaha
<tonyyarusso> Well played.
<IdleOne> is Watson open source?
<tonyyarusso> Not yet at least.
<IdleOne> would make for an interesting bot in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> "What is Ubuntu?"
<tonyyarusso> 'Um, shouldn't you already know that if you're in here?'
<tonyyarusso> 'Blah blah spaceships and cargo pants.'
<tonyyarusso> "What is #ubuntu-offtopic?"
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: something tells me the answering in a question format would confuse the channel a bit ;)
<tonyyarusso> also, IdleOne again?
<tonyyarusso> Bring on the insanity: Moon face is 99% illuminated. || Moon phase: Full || Next full moon is on Thursday 17 February
<Pici> nethack says: You are lucky!  Full moon tonight.
 * mneptok howls
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: yeah my znc disconnected and this is the default nick.
<KB1JWQ> Might want to smack c0br42 down.
<KB1JWQ> Ah, he sorted it out himself.
<IdleOne> no, we catalyse first, we ask nicely, we try to explain, we try again, we try explaining more, then we apologize for not being a one stop shop for everything Linux and then we lay the smack down.
<KB1JWQ> Now on as alfredWinI_bego
<KB1JWQ> IdleOne: Ah, sorry.  I should have clarified.
<KB1JWQ> He's a cross channel issue that's been booted from a number of channels; kinda surprised he hasn't already been handled here.
<KB1JWQ> IdleOne: This is unfortunately par for the course.
<ikonia> I'll sort this now
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: back to you in #freenode
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: So it would seem.
<IdleOne> Ferrari is based on the Ford model T I still don't bring my Ford to Ferrari to get fixed
<Pici> IdleOne: I already removed him once.
<ikonia> he's going +q on site until we can speak to him
<IdleOne> damn the full moon
<Pici> IdleOne: who?
<Pici> er, ikonia who?
<ikonia> saybn
<ikonia> saymin
<Pici> ikonia: I misread. nevermind :)
<ikonia> not to worry
<Pici> full moon :|
<IdleOne> We can't explain the full moon or where it came from but it somehow has the effect of making seemingly intelligent people into total idiots
<IdleOne> I say we blow it up
<IdleOne> </sarcasm>
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: We just need to blow parts of it up, so that it will never be completely full.
<ikonia> needhelp1 is back
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: My grandad always said if you are going to blow something up blow it all up
 * charlie-tca thinks it should be opened for discussion, with options
<Pici> How did the moon get there? Why do we have one?
<charlie-tca> and what purpose does the moon have?
<IdleOne> Pici: more importantly why doesn't Mars have any?
<Jordan_U> Pici: In ancient times the great cow gods had a surplus of cheeze.
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> +9000 Jordan_U
<charlie-tca> well, that answers all those questions ;-)
<jussi> IdleOne: what happened to gpc?
<IdleOne> znc disconnected and this nick is the default. I am to lazy to do a /nick gpc
<IdleOne> although it would be easier then repeating this 4 times a day
<IdleOne> :)
<jussi> or you could just stay idleone...
<IdleOne> I could
<mneptok> 13:09 <+IdleOne> We can't explain the full moon or where it came from but it somehow has the effect of making seemingly intelligent people into total idiots
<mneptok> in my case, the full moon is the only time of month i turn from a total idiot to something seemingly intelligent
 * mneptok cranks "The Choral Sea" by Split Enz
<rww> mneptok: and then you join #ubuntu-offtopic so that you'll be unintelligable again by the end of the full moon?
<mneptok> i stand here lonely on the floor. i felt the pocket change, though all the feelings that broke through that door just didn't seem too real. the yard is nothing but a fence. the sun just hurts my eyes. somewhere it must be time for penitence. gardening at night has never worked.
<mneptok> rww: you were saying?
 * mneptok polishes his halo
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu its-me-again ban dodging as meowbuntu after I'd spoke to him in PM and he'd said he had changed
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu its-me-again ban dodging as okmanman
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<moose> Can someone ban-forward Drule in offtopic somewhere?
 * mneptok goes to look in
<ubottu> Logan_WP called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-17
<ubottu> CryonicCore called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<CryonicCore> I would like to talk to someone about an unjustified kick
<tsimpson> I assume you don't want that to be me, so I'll let someone else take it
<CryonicCore> yea u would be the one I am complaining about tsimpson
<CryonicCore> abusing oper powers is strictly a no no in IRC
<Jordan_U> CryonicCore: You were asked many times to stop your "currently listening to" script, a perfectly reasonable request given that such scripts are against #ubuntu policy. Then you started name calling. I believe the kick was completely justified.
<CryonicCore> Jordan_U, I did not name call at all. I request proof of this
<Jordan_U> 16:03 < CryonicCore> Logan_WP, ur a cry baby
<CryonicCore> Jordan_U, that was not a name call it was facts
<mneptok> it's name-calling.
<CryonicCore> I dis agree
<mneptok> do not use music announce scripts in #ubuntu. period. end of discussion.
<CryonicCore> and I wan retribution for abusing oper powers
<mneptok> i'm not crying. i'm not whining. i'm telling you. do you understand?
<rww> CryonicCore: removing you for violating #ubuntu's guidelines against use of talking scripts is not opabuse.
 * Pici mumbles about cooks and kitchens
<CryonicCore> if I called him a fucking douchbag then thats name calling but cry baby is just stating facts. Freedom of speech
<mneptok> IRC does nto have Freedom Of Speech
<mneptok> well, actually it does.
<CryonicCore> then this is a tainted server
<mneptok> you can say whatever you want. but be prepared for consequences
<Jordan_U> CryonicCore: Please watch your language. Swearing is also against the policy of all ubuntu channels.
<mneptok> go ahead, say what you want. but accept the consequences like an adult.
<CryonicCore> for what stating more facts?
<CryonicCore> Jordan_U, u just picked that up now lol wow
<Jordan_U> CryonicCore: You can state facts while still staying civil. Please do.
<mneptok> CryonicCore: you will not be unbanned at this time. will there be anything else?
<CryonicCore> unbanned? im not banned at all
<CryonicCore> mneptok, u sure u know what we are talking about?
 * mneptok though a +q was given
<Jordan_U> mneptok: No, just a kick. Though I was about to make it a ban since CryonicCore has stated that he will continue using his script in #ubuntu otherwise.
<CryonicCore> I have stopped so u have justification to do so. nor do u have the logs proving that I have not
<CryonicCore> I have stopped so u have no justification to do so. nor do u have the logs proving that I have not
<Jordan_U> CryonicCore: If you are allowed to stay in #ubuntu will you continue to use your music announce script?
<CryonicCore> I will if I am given an appology for tsimpson for kicking me
<CryonicCore> for no warning
<Jordan_U> CryonicCore: You were asked multiple times to turn off the script.
<rww> and apart from that, you were notified by ChanServ at least twice of the link to #ubuntu's rules
<CryonicCore> by users that have stats against me
<CryonicCore> by users that have no stats against me
<Jordan_U> "stats"?
<tsimpson> to clarify, CryonicCore doesn't accept that a non-op can ask them to follow the rules, and that it doesn't count as a warning if they do so
<rww> CryonicCore: Listen to people in #ubuntu regardless of whether they're currently opped. This is not some sort of royal court, you don't need to have rank to be right.
<CryonicCore> op powers thats what op status is for. I will turn off my script if gievn appology for the kick.
<CryonicCore> peaceful resolution
<mneptok> i now have +o
<mneptok> do NOT use music announce scripts in #ubuntu
<mneptok> is that clear?
<mneptok> an op is telling you in no uncertaion terms.
<CryonicCore> mneptok, ur just adding to the fire
<mneptok> trust me, i can put this fire out in seconds if i need to. but you won;t like how i do it.
<mneptok> do NOT use music announce scripts in #ubuntu
<mneptok> is that clear?
<CryonicCore> so ur threatening me now?
<mneptok> yes or no
<Pici> I believe  that mneptok is trying to settle this, since there doesn't seem to be any other way that doesn't involve going in circles.
<mneptok> do NOT use music announce scripts in #ubuntu. is that clear?
<mneptok> you r answer is "yes" or "no" or you will be banned from #ubuntu
<mneptok> it's not a threat. it;s a 100% guaranteed promise.
<CryonicCore> u dont do well with threats
<mneptok> and that's the end of that
<Jordan_U> Probably should have given !appeal before kicking.
<mneptok> !appeal > cryoniccore
<mneptok> he's in no channels with botty any more
<mneptok> oh well
<Jordan_U> Though I feel bad pretty much every time I do knowing that someone else will have to deal with the irrationality.
<mneptok> maybe we should change !appeal to !annoy_council
<rww> !opabuse
<ubottu> Leave the ops alone!
<Pici> Thats pretty much what it turns into 90% of the time.
<mneptok> DUBYA TEE EFF
<mneptok> 17:31 [Freenode] [CryonicCore(~jjj@CPE0018e7e5d9e5-CM0026f39705bd.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com)] please unban me
<Pici> Throw him the appeals link then.
<mneptok> did so
<Jordan_U> As did I, as he's PMd me now too.
<mneptok> he just apologized to me.
<Jordan_U> Just begging so far to me.
<mneptok> same
<rww> yay a PM
<tsimpson> ditto
<mneptok> and for the record ...
<mneptok> 17:42 [Freenode] [CryonicCore(~jjj@CPE0018e7e5d9e5-CM0026f39705bd.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com)] please unban me from Ubuntu
<mneptok> 17:43 [Freenode] [CryonicCore(~jjj@CPE0018e7e5d9e5-CM0026f39705bd.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com)] I need the channel back fro ubuntu help
<mneptok> and then followed by this
<mneptok> :42 [Freenode] [CryonicCore(~jjj@CPE0018e7e5d9e5-CM0026f39705bd.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com)] please unban me from Ubuntu
<mneptok> 17:43 [Freenode] [CryonicCore(~jjj@CPE0018e7e5d9e5-CM0026f39705bd.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com)] I need the channel back fro ubuntu help
<mneptok> bah
<mneptok> 17:45 [Freenode] [CryonicCore(~jjj@CPE0018e7e5d9e5-CM0026f39705bd.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com)] IF U DONT UNBAN ME I WILL FUCK U UP U ASSHAT
<mneptok> OK, Canada-boy. bring it on.
<mneptok> http://mneptok.com/bang.jpg
<rww> well, I'm convinced. give them a month or so, they could apply for Membership for outstanding IRC contributions
<hypatia> rofl
<Jordan_U> mneptok: That really wasn't neccessary (from you).
<elky> Yeah...
<mneptok> Jordan_U: i did not send that to the user in question
 * elky points to the logbot
<elky> I've been hauled before the CC for less.
<rww> You want mneptok to take out the logbot?
<elky> Oh yes please!
<elky> Now that you mention it.
 * hypatia was laughing at the ubuntu menbership joke, the gun was pretty creepy now that i see it.
<Pici> mneptok: We know you're joking, but others may not... the conversation would devolve in to something else and someone would end up comparing you to Sara Palin, and we wouldn't want that now, would we?
<mneptok> hypatia: and i am not a creepy person. there are people far creepier and vengeful than i on IRC. which is why you don't threaten people you don't know.
<hypatia> mneptok: you're the one who posted the gun
<elky> Pici, lol.
<hypatia> i'm just going on what i see, dude.
<mneptok> Pici: honestly? i don't care.
<mneptok> really don't care.
<hypatia> mneptok: you don't see how that's at all problematic?
<elky> You're on the ops team. You should.
<mneptok> hypatia: that's not what i said.
<elky> (care, that is)
<hypatia> mneptok: i didn't call you creepy, i said the gun photo was creepy.
<hypatia> mneptok: if you can't see that, that's pretty worrying
<mneptok> if it's a choice between being forced to care about what assessments trolls make of my character vs. leaving the ops team, that's no choice.
<hypatia> 19:51 <+mneptok> OK, Canada-boy. bring it on.
<hypatia> 19:52 <+mneptok> http://mneptok.com/bang.jpg
<hypatia> mneptok: are you calling me a troll?
<hypatia> and i;m not assessing your character, i'm assessing your actions
<mneptok> hypatia: are you assessing my character? or a photo?
<hypatia> posting a picture of a gun in respose to someone trolling is super inappropriate
<mneptok> hypatia: well, you're jumping to conclusions.
<mneptok> hypatia: that photo is *MONTHS* old
<hypatia> you just posted it 8 minutes ago
<elky> What the hell does the age of the photo have to do with anything?
<hypatia> this is ridiculous.
<rww> Pici: btw, I removed the banforward on Drule; looks like they stayed offline.
<Pici> rww: thanks.
 * rww is bored, checks banlists for other ##fix_your_connection bans
<hypatia> mneptok: please don't post pictures of guns in response to trolling again.  it's highly inappropriate.
<mneptok> hypatia: your concern is noted and given the full weight of consideration it deserves.
<rww> ubottu: tell zz_q_a_z_steve_ about away
<ubottu> MadHaTTer_777 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<MadHaTTer_777> can i come back now?
<elky> That depends.
<MadHaTTer_777> my address is banned
<MadHaTTer_777> on?
<elky> Whether you're going to abide by the channel guidelines
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MadHaTTer_777> what did i do?
 * mneptok blinks
<MadHaTTer_777> really?
<elky> You tried to exploit the channel infrastructure.
<mneptok> if you have to ask, you really, really should read those guidelines
<MadHaTTer_777> ohh screwing with the bots?
<elky> Trying to shut off the channel's flood protection is a pretty awful thing to do.
<MadHaTTer_777> lol
<MadHaTTer_777> only cause it was misbehaving at ppl who type fast
<rww> s/mis//
<rww> It doesn't trigger on people who type fast, it triggers on people who
<rww> type
<elky> People who type fast need to use the enter key less then.
<rww> like
<rww> this
<MadHaTTer_777> no it was going off on ppl usin g whole sentances
<elky> rww, do you think the warning needs to be updated for people who don't understand what "using the enter as punctuation" means?
<tonyyarusso> Somehow I doubt that.
<mneptok> MadHaTTer_777: do you walk over to other people's children in public ans spank them for misbehaving? or do you only feel comfortable doing that kind of thing with the relative anonymity of IRC?  ;)
<MadHaTTer_777> yes
<MadHaTTer_777> y?
<elky> You assault other people's children?
<maco2> isn't that battery?
<MadHaTTer_777> i dont spank though
<MadHaTTer_777> i backhand
<Senjai> MadHaTTer_777, Probably now isn't the best time to joke
<elky> Senjai, hi, can we help?>
<rww> elky: no, I don't
<Senjai> elky, no sorry, MadHaTTer_777  asked me to ask you guys to unban him is all
<MadHaTTer_777> yeah plz un ban me
<tsimpson> Senjai: they don't need you for that, please /part
<rww> and I note that a quick check of the scrollback shows no people using nice long messages getting floodbot messages in the last hour.
<MadHaTTer_777> anywways ill quit fkin with the bots but plz unbann me
<MadHaTTer_777> k?
<elky> You'll quit swearing at us too.
<mneptok> i'm off for food. if anyone is comfortable removing the ban i placed, feel free.
<MadHaTTer_777> i was swearing to u not at u
<MadHaTTer_777> lets not go into this again today
<MadHaTTer_777> lol
<rww> while we're spamming factoids,
<rww> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<rww> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<rww> apart from that, the bot-related incident and a propensity to overuse the !enter key, I don't have a problem with unbanning
<elky> MadHaTTer_777, I'm not going to lift your ban today. You can come back tomorrow with genuine regret and try apologising to whoever is around then.
<MadHaTTer_777> omg ur trying to make me type dif too?
<rww> Yes.
<MadHaTTer_777> thats dumb
<rww> okay. Let's go with what elky said, then.
<MadHaTTer_777> andd i have no regrets
<elky> MadHaTTer_777, dyslexics and people who are not native english speakers have great difficulty understanding txt talk.
<MadHaTTer_777> well thats y their here to learn
<elky> No. No it's not.
<elky> If you have no regrets then I'm afraid you have no business here or in #ubuntu. Good day.
<MadHaTTer_777> lol dont be doing this again or im gonna put this lil chan in my kill book for later cause the bann sht is 2 in 2 days now
<rww> ...
<elky> That looks like something I can defer to staff for them to consider a k-line over.
<rww> In lieu of extremely biting sarcasm: 1) Consider that two bans in two days may be a sign that you should change your approach. 2) Threats are a bad idea, even if you're not serious.
<MadHaTTer_777> ok will this get me unbanned
<elky> No.
<elky> I wouldn't try getting unbanned any time in the next week either.
<MadHaTTer_777> im sorry (not really just saying that to shut u up like everyone else does)
<elky> Me shutting up has nothing to do with your ban getting removed.
<MadHaTTer_777> what can i say im more honest then most ppl
<elky> Your ban still isn't being removed this week.
<elky> Goodbye.
<MadHaTTer_777> y?
<elky> Because this discussion is over, and this is not a place for you to idle.
<MadHaTTer_777> ?
<rww> "< gsp2009> Anon7-2521: pastebin the output of your cat" --> users are gross :(
<IdleOne> evening MadHaTTer_777
<IdleOne> How can I help you?
<IdleOne> MadHaTTer_777: If you aren't going to respond I am going to have to remove you from here. We have a no idling policy unless you are me which you aren't :)
<mneptok> pretty tough guy. for a Canadian ...
 * mneptok runs
 * IdleOne twaps mneptok on the forehead
<IdleOne> stop that you merican
<IdleOne> Welcome back MadHaTTer_777
<IdleOne> How can I help you?
<MadHaTTer_777> ohh hey im back in here??
<IdleOne> yes
<mneptok> MadHaTTer_777: you are banforwarded here.
<MadHaTTer_777> lol srry i didnt notice
<mneptok> MadHaTTer_777: trying to join #ubuntu will land you here instead
<rww> I prefer the explanation that the universe seeks to throw us together.
 * mneptok melts in rww's lap
<MadHaTTer_777> i was doing something unusual in a private chat
<IdleOne> rww: the universe doesn't hate you that much
<MadHaTTer_777> lol
<IdleOne> MadHaTTer_777: anything I can help you with?
<MadHaTTer_777> i wouldnt mind a unbann from ubuntu if u wanna help with that
<IdleOne> Sorry but I can't do that
<IdleOne> according to logs you are banned for a minimum of 7 days
<MadHaTTer_777> i dont really feel like configuring another proxy to get back in
<rww> IdleOne: please explain the operator access it seems to have given me, then.
<rww> MadHaTTer_777: Ban-evasion is a violation of freenode policy, and a rather good way of getting your present situation extended.
<MadHaTTer_777> like i said i dont feel like it
<IdleOne> you don't feel like what?
<IdleOne> ban evading? so don't
 * rww just got the "no idling policy unless you are me" joke >.>
<MadHaTTer_777> i dont feel like commiting bann evasion right now im lazy
<IdleOne> MadHaTTer_777: ok. this is the deal...errr never mind
<rww> MadHaTTer_777: It would be nice if your l... errr never mind also
<IdleOne> I hate it when that truck comes along and side swipes me like that :)
<IdleOne> s'all good
<rww> IdleOne: elky is not a truck, she's a series of shoes
<IdleOne> I didn't mean to imply elky was a truck but she sure hits like one
<elky> lol
<IdleOne> ^^ that is a compliment btw :)
<elky> rww, a shoe truck.
<pleia2> shoe_truck++
<rww> oh yay
<IdleOne> so is this going to continue all night?
<MadHaTTer_777> ok so a week?
<IdleOne> MadHaTTer_777: less if you stop this
<rww> MadHaTTer_777: It would be nice if your laziness extended to you not bothering to come back to #ubuntu or #ubuntu-ops for a week or so.
<IdleOne> and don't ban evade
<maco2> MadHaTTer_777: at the very least
<maco2> MadHaTTer_777: would you like it extended?
<MadHaTTer_777> lol im not joining it
<MadHaTTer_777> im gosh hacking this is just a side effect
<MadHaTTer_777> ghost*
<IdleOne> ok well please stop
<MadHaTTer_777> i honestly dont care much about the ubuntu chat
<rww> I hate to have to tell you, but freenode is not cyberpunk near-future Japan.
<MadHaTTer_777> i think mainly cause i keep getting banned for stupid little nit pickky sht
<maco2> rww: i wanna go to japan!
<MadHaTTer_777> cyberpunk near-future japan?
<rww> MadHaTTer_777: spamming the channel with silly bot invocations, cussing, making vague threats, and having an atrocious grasp of grammar are not "stupid little nit pickky" things.
<MadHaTTer_777> yeah they r
<MadHaTTer_777> i was acttually there to try to get somee support not a grammer lesson
 * mneptok casts Vote Number 2 for "no, they are not"
<rww> MadHaTTer_777: Go take some time to enjoy the outside for two weeks, and come back when that's over.
<MadHaTTer_777> lol
<MadHaTTer_777> i live in alaska its friggin cold out there
<MadHaTTer_777> u go outside
<IdleOne> So you aren't Canadian?
<rww> MadHaTTer_777: I hear you can see Russia from there. It's very pretty.
<MadHaTTer_777> no
 * IdleOne stares at mneptok 
<rww> IdleOne: I think he meant you ;P
<Guest78393> im next to the canadian border though
<IdleOne> are we done here?
<rww> pretty much
<mneptok> IdleOne: CryonicCore was the person in question, not MadHatter
<IdleOne> 2015 was not a typo
<mneptok> IdleOne: CryonicCore [~jjj@CPE0018e7e5d9e5-CM0026f39705bd.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]
<IdleOne> right
<mneptok> you know, adopting the "if you're in Alaska, the IRC CoC does not apply to you in winter, because it's cold and dark," may not be a bad idea.
<mneptok> get all the trolls to move there, then nuke it from orbit.
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> you frighten me a little
<IdleOne> never know when you are being serious
<rww> we need #ubuntu-tweakers for all the people who care about things like swappiness :(
<IdleOne> I'll give you a ball point pen for a laptop
<IdleOne> swap?
<rww> ...piness.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: What if they get lost and contaminate Finland?
<rww> I don't actually know what it does. It's firmly in the realm of "magic" for me.
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: trolls never did too well in Scandinavian folklore, so that would sort itself.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: Finland is not in Scandinavia.
<rww> yes it is
<tonyyarusso> No it's not.
<tonyyarusso> topyli!
<rww> "In common English usage, Finland, Iceland, the Faroe Islands and Greenland are often grouped with Scandinavia."
<tonyyarusso> It's in Fennoscandia, but not Scandinavia.
<rww> stop being silly :(
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: apart from the Karelians, a LOT of Finnish culture has strong Swedish influence.
<tonyyarusso> rww: Yes, but we all know that "common English usage" usually equates to "turns out the majority are morons".
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: Well, yes, forceful occupation for centuries tends to do a bit of that.
<mneptok> so, like i said ...
<mneptok> ;)
<rww> This is simple, tonyyarusso. if ( isEuropean() && temperature() > -20 && standard_of_living > countries::UnitedStates.standard_of_living ) { this.isScandinavian = true; }
<tonyyarusso> You can group Åland as Scandinavia, but not the Finnish mainland.
<rww> s/\>/</
<tonyyarusso> rww: ....what language was that supposed to be?
<rww> tonyyarusso: rwwerl
<rww> maco2: I think tucemiux thinks you're a dude :|
<rww> unless they mean witeshark
<maco2> i thought scandinavia meant everything thats on the other side of water from germany
<rww> like the United States?
<maco2> no just in the north direction
<mneptok> maco2: that would rule out Denmark.
<rww> we can't have that. lhavelund might sadface :(
<maco2> uh....yes?
<rww> Denmark is part of Scandinavia.
<maco2> i had no idea
<rww> (and tonyyarusso'd agree with me on that, it's not just me being overly-inclusive ;P)
<maco2> i forget where denmark is though
<rww> It's in Europe, is cold, and is better than here. QED.
<maco2> is the pile of islands northwestish nl or dk?
<rww> maco2: it's the country that sticks up out of Germany towards Norway and Sweden
<tonyyarusso> maco2: Scandinavia properly is the three countries that were once unified - Norway, Sweden, and Denmark.
<maco2> my brain said "unified? when? when pangea was still around?"
<maco2> then i realised you meant politically
<tonyyarusso> yes, politically
<rww> sometimes countries are made of multiple islands. sometimes, one island doesn't start terrorisming the other one :(
<maco2> so what do you call norway/sweden/finland? "the little fingers from the north pole"?
<rww> Scandinavian Peninsula
<rww> well, that contains some of Finland, anyway
<elky> Those are the finntrolls.
 * elky hides.
<rww> That's ambiguous with jussi/topyli/Tm_T
 * rww follows elky 
<tonyyarusso> maco2: Fennoscandia.
<maco2> tonyyarusso: did you make that up?
<elky> rww "According to bandmembers Vreth and Skrymer, they took their name from an old Finnish legend where Swedish priests coming to Finland had an encounter with a wild-looking man who killed most of their party. The survivors came back bearing the tale of the Finn-Troll."
<tonyyarusso> maco2: Also, Norway+Sweden+Finland+Denmark+Iceland = "The Nordic Countries".
<tonyyarusso> maco2: Nope.
<elky> rww so I'm likely correct :D
<tonyyarusso> maco2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fennoscandia
<rww> I have finally found some countries with more confusing and overlapping terminology than my own.
<tonyyarusso> maco2: (It also includes a (formerly Finnish) portion of modern Russia.)
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: from where my paternal grandmother hails (Vyborg/Karelia)
<tonyyarusso> yup
<tonyyarusso> And the Kola Penisula, which is largely Sami territory.
<rww> #ubuntu-ops-offtopic-finland ;P
<mneptok> "Suomi" in official names, please :)
<tonyyarusso> :)
<tonyyarusso> Rise up against the Swedish oppressors!
<mneptok> except in Swedish it's "Vortland" and not "Finland"
<mneptok> (and my Nana was Swedish-Finn) ;)
<tonyyarusso> Um, wut?
<rww> tonyyarusso is an American that thinks he's a Canadian that thinks he's Finnish :(
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: I think that may be a Nana-dialect thing?
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: The national anthem is "VÃ¥rt land" in Swedish, but the name is Finland.
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: a lot of older Swedish-Finns refer to it by that older name.
<rww> hello KREDO
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: Makes sense.
<tonyyarusso> 'course, if we want to go with older names, my relatives would call it the "Russian Grand Duchy of Finland", since that's what they actually lived in.
<KREDO> rww hi
<rww> KREDO: something we can help you with?
<KREDO> rww i am banned ubuntu-ru help
<rww> KREDO: #ubuntu-ops only deals with core channels. Try the operators of #ubuntu-ru (see /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-ru list) and/or #ubuntu-irc.
<bazhang> KREDO, #ubuntu-irc for that
<KREDO> thank's all
<mneptok> pozalujsta
<rww> people who don't read !google before sending it to people they want to direct to Google make me lol.
<Flannel> !google | rww
<ubottu> rww: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rww> !bing
<ubottu> ban
<pleia2> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<rww> !yahoo
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<rww> >:
<tonyyarusso> no, !yahoo is <alias> bing :P
<rww> Alrighty, my #ubuntu fail meter just finished filling up for the day. Time to go do anything else.
<tonyyarusso> rww: Moon face is 100% illuminated. || Moon phase: Full || Next full moon is on Thursday 17 February
<uRock> petahporty> fuck all niggers die niggers die
<uRock> --- petahporty is now known as mymomhitsme
<rww> I see. Thanks.
<uRock> yw
<rww> rww's rule of request redirection: every time someone asks if they can PM me when I'm busy and I say yes, it's a big huge deal that distracts me from what I'm doing. Every time I say no, it's a quick simple thing ;(
<uRock> lol, I can understand
<mneptok> rww: may i PM?
 * mneptok is suffering from existential angst and needs to be reminded of how the universe works, and our place in it.
<rww> The obvious solution is for me to always say no, so everything will be quick and simple.
<mneptok> unless, you know, you're not busy. in which case i want to know what color your chair is.
<tsimpson> uRock: if there's nothing else, we have a no-idle policy in here
<uRock> Now that I know where to find you guys when I see stuff like above it makes things easier
<mneptok> uRock: but you'll note that user was killed off the network pretty quickly.
<uRock> yup, thanx
<rww> and then came back. and is now banned. and PMing me. yay.
<mneptok> Mr. Popular
<uRock> When they were asking for new members for the #ubuntu channel, I started to sign up, but with full time school, work, and moderating UF, I wasn't sure I'd have the time
<elky> It's pretty full on, yeah. You have to deal with lots of PMs
<uRock> I bet, the channel moves to ast for me most of the time
<uRock> *fast
<rww> jayne: assuming that idoru set a kline on 74.115.0.3/petahporty, they're currently k-line evading as mymomhitsme.
 * jayne waits for whois to come back
<jayne> is he disrupting anywhere?
<maco2> jayne: was spamming about killing n-words
<maco2> which is how idoru came in
<maco2> speak of the devil and he shall appear
<mymomhitsme> yea I'm just waiting for rww to carry out his threats on me
<rww> mymomhitsme: Which ones would those be?
<mymomhitsme> but if you'd like me to have them check for k-line evasion, I can do that too. <== those ones
<IdleOne> uRock: may I PM you?
<uRock> yes
<rww> mymomhitsme: Oh, yeah. I'm way too scared of ircops to ever do that. Sorry.
 * rww goes off to make some toast
<mymomhitsme> nobody will respect you unless you carry out your threats young boy
<jayne> I guess we'll see if he comes back
<maco2> nice new ip address
<startagainlol> nice ability to point out the obvious
<elky> Nice way to show off your new host to nice staffers like jayne.
<startagainlol> so she can do what kline the range? im so scared
<elky> You're the only one on the whole network with the range, so yeah, probably.
<startagainlol> again
<startagainlol> really scared
<startagainlol> but i also notice im still here :DD
<IdleOne> startagainlol: is there anything we can do for you?
<elky> That doesn't mean much.
<rww> really. even i'm in here.
<startagainlol> very astounding your powers of observation
<startagainlol> what degree lead you to these amazing abilities?
<elky> He's the only one on from that range.
<IdleOne> guess that means it's time to go
<elky> We'll see how much of the range he really has.
<Madpilot> persistant troll?
<rww> I don't have a browser handy. Can someone check in BT and see if my ban on 74.115.212.10 was the same person?
<rww> (in #ubuntu)
<Madpilot> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Madpilot> @btlogin
<rww> also, how long ago 349158 seconds was :|
 * elky waits fo him to be stupid in -devel more.
<mneptok> rww: 96h
<rww> oh, that guy
<Madpilot> rww, your ban on that IP was using "noobtube" as a nick, fwiw
<elky> rww, google can convert seconds to hours :P
<maco2> seconds of "just one more thing" into hours of internet wanderings?
<IdleOne> <rww> I don't have a browser handy.
<Tm_T> there's lynx
<elky> Oh.
<elky> and yeah, what Tm_T said :P
<IdleOne> seems rww has no excuses.
<IdleOne> do your own looking up of stuffs
<Madpilot> maco2, that too
<IdleOne> GET OFF OUR BROWSERS!
<rww> too many M people. go to sleep :(
<Madpilot> three is too many? Lazy git. Type two more characters before you hit TAB.
<rww> maco2: No! I refuse!
<Mamarok> or hit tab twice
<rww> D:
<Madpilot> can we enable @lart here, please oh Great Keepers of the Bot? Perhaps with an "only rww" rule? Pretty please?
 * elky contemplates /nick melissa
<rww> I'm rww, and I support mneptok's message.
<mneptok> i'm mneptok, and i approved this message.
<rww> yes, that. the rwwbrain, it is tired.
<mneptok> rww: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-pmpgrYQgs
<CRC_> Hey I have a question.
<IdleOne> ask away
<CRC_> Bah I can't remember now. I'll ask when I remember. I hate when that happens
<mneptok> silly Canadians
 * mneptok runs
<CRC_> Lol
<IdleOne> CRC_: ok. Would you mind returning here if/when you remember.
<mneptok> unless, you know, you're not Canadian, but Quebecois(e)  ;)
<CRC_> How did u know I was Canadian?
<mneptok> rogers.com
<CRC_> IdleOne: can't idle here?
<IdleOne> mneptok: seriously dude. Stop insulting my nationality or I am going to show people pictures of the neighbourhood you lived in.
<hypatia> fyi, CRC_ == CryonicCore
<mneptok> IdleOne: OH GOD I'M SORRY DON;T SHOW ANYONE ST-HENRI!
<IdleOne> CRC_: correct, we have a no idling policy.
 * mneptok weeps in the corner
<IdleOne> mneptok: :P
<CRC_> Ok sounds good then hey hypatia
<CRC_> :)
<CRC_> I'll be have dude.
<IdleOne> behave in here?
<IdleOne> No you won't. Please /part
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> why does running BOINC make my CPU temp jump 50C
<Tm_T> IdleOne: dunno, because BOINC is meant to use your CPU?
<IdleOne> Tm_T: yeah but it goes from 45C to 80-85C
<Tm_T> IdleOne: does any other heavy CPU load cause same effect
<IdleOne> none that I have noticed
<Tm_T> test
<IdleOne> what your telling me is there is no magic sudo apt-get stay-cool-cpu
<Tm_T> IdleOne: you can set your computer to shut down when temp reaches 60 C
<Jordan_U> Was CryonicCore unbanned from #ubuntu?
<mneptok> not by me
<Jordan_U> 00:07 <+hypatia> fyi, CRC_ == CryonicCore
<Jordan_U> And CRC_ is in #ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> It's too late for me to use op powers at the moment so hopefully someone else is looking into CRC_.
<mneptok> hypatia: what leads you to the conclusion it is the same person?
<maco2> mneptok: she's asleep. she claims.
 * mneptok sees no reason not to believe that
<IdleOne> ok using only 3 cores instead of 4@100% helps a bit
<IdleOne> err 2
<Jordan_U> Uberloul in #ubuntu appears to be just saying french words for penis.
<hypatia> mneptok: look at the hostname.  second half is the mac address
<hypatia> actually sleeping now.  bye!
<IdleOne> night
<maco2> mneptok: ^ reason
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_444: leave this channel
<MadHaTTer_444> hey ikona
<MadHaTTer_444> i wanted to talk to u
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> leave this channel
<MadHaTTer_444> i wanted to make a deal with u
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_444: no deal, leave
<MadHaTTer_444> i will relax
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> too late
<ikonia> thank you
<Madpilot> where'd he/she/it come from?
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> don't care
<ikonia> enough is enough
 * jussi prods ikonia
<ikonia> yes
<jussi> see pm?
<Tm_T> Madpilot: you can use "they" instead of "he/she/it" if need be
<Madpilot> and miss a few sarcasm points?
<mneptok> Madpilot: note the quotes around "they"
<mneptok> that's sarcasm points
<Madpilot> right
<mneptok> or even better, "where did that 'person' come from?"
<ikonia> hello CRC_
<CRC_> Hi
<ikonia> what's up ?
<CRC_> Can someone unban me from ubuntu please
<ikonia> why where you banned ?
<CRC_> ubuntu
<ikonia> no, "why" where you banned
<CRC_> I don't know
<ikonia> really ?
<CRC_> Just got banned
<Madpilot> CRC_, our bantracker says ban evasion. Care to comment?
<ikonia> one moment please
<Madpilot> tsimpson, ping
<CRC_> No cus I don't know what that means
<bazhang> banned , then re-entered
<CRC_> Oh
<mneptok> CRC_: does the nick "CryonicCore" ring any bells?
<CRC_> Donno why tho
<CRC_> No it does not
<CRC_> Crc stands for my actual name
<mneptok> this is your current hostmask
<mneptok> @CPE92fba62f136a-CM0026f39705bd.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com
 * CRC_ is confused
<mneptok> this was CryonicCore's
<mneptok> @CPE0018e7e5d9e5-CM0026f39705bd.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com
<CRC_> Ok but who is cryoniccore?
<mneptok> CM:00:26:f3:97:05:bd <--- that is the MAC address of your modem or computer.
<ikonia> ok, this is time wasting
<mneptok> so the pseron calling themselves CryonicCore and being abusive was yusing your connection or computer.
<mneptok> *using
<knome> *person
<CRC_> Could be. I get hacked alot. I just reformatted my pc
<Madpilot> convenient, that.
<mneptok> now, you are either lying, and you know what i am talking about, or your home Internet connection is compromised and being used by abusive people.
<mneptok> either way, you are banned from #ubuntu, and will not be unbanned until you admit your actions, or can prove to us you have secured your network.
<CRC_> I wouldnt lie about something like that
<mneptok> i have no reason to disbelieve you. and i will not call you a liar.
<mneptok> so, you system or home network has been compromised and is being used by people who are abusive on IRC
<CRC_> Ok... But I don't know what's happening here... :(
<mneptok> fix it, prove that you have fixed it, and a lift of the ban will be considered.
<CRC_> How can I prove that?
<mneptok> i'm not entirely sure.
<mneptok> it would be far easier, actuakly, if you had been CryonicCore.
<mneptok> then we could discuss the problems that user had, and resolve them. but you cannot do that, since it wasn;t you.
<mneptok> :(
<CRC_> I do get ur guys intentions and stuff to protect the net but I really don't know what's going on.
<mneptok> so, maybe if the ops team sees no bad behavior from your host for a while you could come back and discuss things.
<mneptok> CRC_: does anyone else have acces to your computer or network?
 * mneptok can't type tonight
<CRC_> All I know is that I was setting up VNC and ssh on my ubuntu then all of a sudden I get banned.
<CRC_> Thought I asked the wrong question or something
<CRC_> No not that I know of.
<mneptok> no, it was an abusive person earlier connecting fromthe same connection you use.
<Madpilot> CRC_, do you use a wireless router? Is it secured?
<CRC_> Hmmm I really don't know what to say... I have not used irc for about 2 days or so
<mneptok> CRC_: contact Rogers and tell them you suspect someone is using your connection without your permission, and what steps they recommend to secure things.
<CRC_> Yup I use a wireless router. Hold on I'll check settings
 * mneptok plays some on-hold music
<CRC_> OH CRAP!
<CRC_> SYN floods galore and for some reason my wireless was open for general public... WTF :(
<ikonia> do not use that language
<CRC_> Sorry
<CRC_> I'll secure it right now
<ikonia> lets leave the ban in place for a few weaks to see if there are any more security issues
<mneptok> let's s/weeks/days/
<ikonia> no, weeks
<CRC_> But I don't know what I have done wrong.
<CRC_> :(
<ikonia> you've been told what you've done wrong
<ikonia> you either a.) abused the channel b.) got hacked
<CRC_> It's secure now.
<ikonia> we don't know that
<ikonia> so lets leave it a while and see what happens
<CRC_> So getting hacked is a ban? Weird
<ikonia> yesa
<CRC_> Cus I know I did not abuse a chan
<ikonia> when it abuses the channel, it's a ban
<ikonia> someone using your PC did
<ikonia> as we've discussed
<ikonia> so that's how it stands,
<mneptok> CRC_: it went beyond channel abuse to threats of physical violence
<tsimpson> sorry, went for food
<CRC_> Really? Weird. What did he say?
<ikonia> doesn't matter
<ikonia> CRC_: now you've had the situation explained to you, come back in a week or so and we can review the security
<CRC_> I use ubuntu so the chan is what I need for help..
<ikonia> well, that's not going to happen for a week
<knome> there is ubunruforums.org
<knome> *ubuntuforums.org
<ikonia> you've had the reasons explained to you
<CRC_> Yes but I don't deserve a ban for something I didn't do.
<ikonia> yes you do
<ikonia> you left an insecure PC open to abuse, it got abused
<ikonia> it is your responsability
<ikonia> so that's how it stands, it will not change
<CRC_> Why cus u say so?
<ikonia> it's been explained and will not be explained again
<ikonia> so you have a choice of leaving and coming back in a week, or you have a choice of not using #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> or you could admit it was you who did the abusing
<CRC_> If I come back in a week can I go on then?
<ikonia> no, we will review your security and make sure there has been no more abuse
<ikonia> if there is no more problems we'll of course let you back in
<mneptok> let's make it after the weekend, rather than a whole week.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> a week
<ikonia> the abuse warrents making sure this does not happen again
<mneptok> ikonia: it's my ban. please step back.
<ikonia> fine.
<mneptok> thank you.
<mneptok> CRC_: come back on Monday to discuss things, OK?
<CRC_> .... Ok sounds good mneptok
<mneptok> thanks for understanding
<mneptok> i would rather believe the story and be made a fool than punish an innocent.
<ikonia> I would not
<ikonia> the abuse and threatening behaviour is unacceptable and I don't want to see that again
<ikonia> plus I don't believe him
<bazhang> well, if its him, then time will out
<mneptok> if he lies, and i believe him, the bad behavior is his alone. if he is telling the truth, and we punish based on assumptions, then we are not blameless.
<bazhang> and we'll be watching closely to see if it is or is not.
<ikonia> i don't think monitoring for a week is punishment
<ikonia> you have a repsonsability to make sure your connection is secure
<ikonia> for someone who seems to know exactly how to secure his connection in 3 seconds as soon as you said he could get back in......
<ikonia> until you said prove it he had no interest, as soon as "prove it and we'll let you back in" he fixed it
<ikonia> magic
<mneptok> ikonia: in jurisprudence this is known as "circumstantial evidence" and is not admissable.
<knome> i agree with ikonia
<ikonia> we are not in court
<mneptok> knome: and i can see your points.
<mneptok> however, as i said, i would would rather be a fool that is innocent of wrongly judging people than to punish someone that is not guilty.
<ikonia> locking someone out for a week is not a life time ban
<ikonia> it's making sure his connection is secure to a reasonable duration
<mneptok> it could seem that way if you really need OS help.
<ikonia> he doesn't
<ikonia> and to be honest, tough luck
<ikonia> this guy didn't come in and say "fuck"
<ikonia> he made threats against people
<ikonia> people don't deserve to see that
<ikonia> either way he did it, or was unable to manage his infrastrcture
<ikonia> and he certainly seemed to know what he was doing as soon as you said prove it and you can get back in
<mneptok> no one made threats on any public channel
<ikonia> 3 seconds later there was proof
<mneptok> it was in /msg to me
<ikonia> people don't deserve to see it
<ikonia> no, it was in private
<ikonia> it's your ban as you said, so see what happens
<mneptok> i may well come to regret my decision. i grant you that 100%.
<ikonia> no-one gets it right %100, I'm not saying I'm holding you accountable,
<mneptok> i know.
<mneptok> but, i guess i'd still owe you a beer
<topyli> apparently c0br42 was the c0br42/alfredWinI_bego from #ubuntu who was trying to get mint support and eventually banned
<mneptok> well, that person got indignant over my ban, but not so much so that they're willing to come here to discuss it.
<mneptok> 02:54 [Freenode] [c0br42(~no@174.124.246.193)] wtf?
<mneptok> 02:55 [Freenode] [c0br42(~no@174.124.246.193)] i was just suggesting things people could do with a shell account
<mneptok> 02:55 [Freenode] [c0br42(~no@174.124.246.193)] you're supposed 2 give warnings
<mneptok> 02:56 [Freenode] [msg(c0br42)] feel free to discuss it in #ubuntu-ops
<topyli> not feeling free enough yet i see
<topyli> also, it's nicks like alfredWinI_bego that make me miss ircnet and its 9 char nick limit
<topyli> not that nick in particular, just long and 'cool' ones generally :)
<mneptok> topyli: IRCnet? your .fi is showing. ;)
<Jordan_U> I feel kind of bad for getting kiwidood's hopes up. There is a 99% chance of failure :(
<elky> Pro tip: It would be much easier to keep the tone of the channels civil by keeping out foul language including its obfuscated forms if we weren't using them ourselves.
<topyli> mneptok: i choose to let it hang out! :)
<elky> topyli, there isn't a container big enough.
<topyli> ha
<ubottu> In ubottu, Rasm52 said: if is derp herp then her. ban me
<bazhang> is psyflux asking help to do something illegal?
<ikonia> yes
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (CaraRota is spamming advertisements that are not ubuntu-related)
<bazhang> he got killed by idoru, which means a kline iirc
<ikonia> nah, just a network kick
<bazhang> thought the kill was quicker, then followed with a kline
<ikonia> don't know to be honest
<ikonia> hello jack__
<jack__> good morning
<ikonia> morning
<ikonia> how can we help today ?
<jack__> I was looking for information on getting unbanned from #ubuntu :x
<ikonia> oh right, one moment and lets see what we can do
<ikonia> to help me out, while I'm grabbing the info, do you know why you where banned ?
<jack__> well, apart from being a jerk towards one of the ops, i misspelled fsck while helping somebody with their filesystem corruption.
<jack__> ikonia: if this helps: http://www.jack-server.com/blog/2011/02/banned-from-ubuntu.php
<ikonia> jack__: ok, so that looks like an inconnet mistake,
<ikonia> inoccent
<bazhang> ikonia, the @banlog has more
<ikonia> bazhang: it's being super slow for me, hence trying to work it out
<bazhang> <ubottu> #ubuntu: 2011-02-13T02:22:21 <jack_> gpc: i like to stick around till i get kicked. (usually)
<ikonia> ok, jack__ so I'm guessing that was the "being a jerk" part ?
<jack__> yeah... i didn't realize i typed that in chat actually. i thought it was a pm
<jack__> :x
<ikonia> well, I fully understand the spelling mistake, I've made similar mistakes myself
<ikonia> I assume if we remove the ban, you'll leave the being a jerk part at the door ?
<jack__> i'll do my best. i only join there to give advice to other members in my free time. i dont join to be a jerk
<ikonia> ok, one moment and I'll remove the ban
<jack__> ikonia: i was banned at 2 places. one at home and then one of my work machine that was idling at the time.
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> jack__: you should be sorted
<jack__> ikonia: thank you sir
<ikonia> welcome
<ikonia> time to dash, jack__ if you don't need anything more, you're welcome to leave this channel and rejoin #ubuntu
<jack__> thank you sir. i will be leaving the channel.
<ikonia> Pici: is kmck the same guy you helped the other day ?
<Pici> ikonia: nope.
<ikonia> odd, same command problem, same old repo
<jrib> heh "like you"
<jrib> like you, pro, ikonia
<ikonia> didn't get that part
<ikonia> ahh
<Pici> ikonia: I like how his hostname is "HighlyAdvancedTechSupport"
<ikonia> ha ha, yet he's new
 * h00k sets nick to Tier1
<h00k> TechSupport
 * jpds sets to RedLeader.
<Pici> Your targeting computer is off, is everything okay?
<jpds> I don't trust computers and high/space-age-technology, so I'm going to do it au naturla.
 * popey averts his eyes
<rww> IdleOne: I've found that different applications generate different amounts of heat, even if they're all using 100% CPU. SETI@home optimized apps in particular turn my computer into more of a heater than usual.
<h00k> somebody set us up the bomb.
<Pici> Anyone care to try to get these folks back on-topic? I gotta run to a meeting.
<ikonia> can someone please remove madhatter from #ubuntu-server, I am sick of having to ask him to control his language
<ikonia> Daviey: ping
<Daviey> ikonia, o/
<ikonia> get rid of madhatter please from #ubuntu-server he's trolled every ubuntu channel there is for the past few days, I've cut him slack in server but he won't tone his language down
<ikonia> (please)
<ikonia> excuse my poor manners there
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-server (MadHaTTer_777 using offensive language in channel and in pm and a bad attitude, banned from multiple channels)
<jpds> Alright.
<ikonia> he apologies to me by telling me he was fcking sorry for pissing in my cornflakes
<ikonia> he talks how he types and he won't change that
<jpds> ikonia: I'm sure you would of noticed something like that.
<ikonia> great
<ikonia> I'd hope so
<jpds> Some people.
<ikonia> hello avis
<uRock> how do people with cloaks that get banned manage to keep coming back?
<ikonia> uRock: hello ?
<ikonia> they are abusing the cloaks, its has been reported to freenode
<uRock> kool, just wondering after seeing you kick him out twice
<ikonia> sorted now
<uRock> thanks, I be leaving
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> avis: do you need anything from us ?
<avis> no
<ikonia> ok, then we have a no idle policy in this channel
<avis> np
<ikonia> so unless you need something we request you leave and come back when you do
<jpds> Dear natural selection, please kick in, thank you.
<tonyyarusso> jpds: It's our own fault, really.  "Survival of the fittest" simply means those able to survive, not necessarily those who deserve to.  We should stop propping up the dumb ones with warning labels.  It's things like this that are holding Darwin back from proving his true value:  http://www.oddee.com/_media/imgs/articles/a94_w10.jpg
<tonyyarusso> See also:  http://www.iridetheharlemline.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/warning7.jpg
<Krycek> hi, i have been banned on #ubuntu for dirty words, how can i defend my case?
<ikonia> let me make it clear why you where banned
<Krycek> ty
<ikonia> not for using dirty words, but for your attitude once you where asked to stop using them, you then flounced out of the channel after name calling, tried to evade the ban, then did the same in another ubuntu channel
<ikonia> that is why you where banned
<Krycek> rly, cant seem too remember that. got a log? :)
<ikonia> the channel is publicly logged, but this was not long ago, and I'm surprised you can't remember it
<Krycek> enlighten me.
<ikonia> I asked you to stop using bad langauge you responded with
<ikonia> 17:19 < Krycek> F this shitt..
<ikonia> you then tried to get past the ban
<ikonia> 17:20 -!- annunaki is now known as Krycek
<ikonia> 17:21 -!- Krycek [~annunaki@ti0117a380-dhcp2515.bb.online.no] has quit [Changing
<Krycek> ikonia: is that from the log?
<ikonia> using different nicks and removing your cloak
<ikonia> which was reported to freenode
<ikonia> Krycek: yes, that is from the public channel log
<ikonia> you then joined ubuntuforums and pretty much repeated the same cycle
<ikonia> is it clear why you where banned now ?
<Krycek> so my words hurt you in any way?
<ikonia> that has no relevence
<ikonia> they are against the rules of the channel, and dodging bans are against the rules of freenode
<ikonia> Krycek: is it clear why you where banned now ?
<ikonia> (and why you have remained banned)
<Krycek> i got banned because i used the word F, and you asked me what the word F was, so i said it too you only knowing i was getting into a trap, 2seconds later i got banned, ye i know why.
<ikonia> Krycek: I've just pasted why
<ikonia> I asked you to clarify what the F computer and F splash where - they could be applications, I didn't know
<ikonia> you explained they meant fuck,
<ikonia> and left
<ikonia> I asked you not to do it again,
<ikonia> you said F this shit
<ikonia> that is publicly logged
<Krycek> check log ikonia , i answered a questiong you asked me, then i got banned. checl log
<ikonia> if you waste my time making me get the logs and I am right I will not progress this futher with you
<Krycek> sure, i have a brain.
<ikonia> this was not long ago and I feel you are trying to waste my time
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Pici> ikonia: pm
<ikonia> sure
<Pici> ikonia: I have the log link
<Krycek> no im not, im defending my freaking case here.
<ikonia> Pici: thank you
<Krycek> on irc xD
<Krycek> what log should i click on? thanks for the help.
<ikonia> Krycek: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/02/17/%23ubuntu.html
<ikonia> there is the public log of the channel
<Krycek> ty
<ikonia> Krycek: if you scroll down to your name you'll see the exchange
<Krycek> cool, will do.
<Krycek> its all there my friend, i got frustrated because i didnt know it was the splash screen i was talking about, and when i wrote the big F in my sentence i didnt understand why you didnt see the word in in.
<ikonia> I understand that
<ikonia> but you're response when I asked you to stop was unacceptable
<ikonia> your attempts to get around a ban where unacceptable
<Krycek> cool, then i understand the ban.
<ikonia> your additional behaviour in #ubuntuforums where unacceptable
<ikonia> that is why you where banned
<Krycek> im noob in irc, how could i know i could dodge a ban by quiting xD
<ikonia> you're not a "noob"
<Krycek> rly
<ikonia> you've been around a while, you knew enough to get an IRC cloak, you knew to change your nick and drop your cloak to get past a ban and then change back
<Krycek> but thanks any way, now too my question, how long is a ban? language ban.
<Krycek> wow i did? all the things you said just know can you google and learn, thats why im cloaked, because i use google and nag ppl :)
<ikonia> until we can resolve the issue and have confidence your attitude will not be repeated in the ubuntu channels
<Krycek> sure, then i will just wait.. :) thanks for the chat.
<ikonia> Krycek: ok, come back to this channel in 2 days time and we can review your ban
<ikonia> !guidelines > Krycek
<ubottu> Krycek, please see my private message
<ikonia> out bot ubottu has also just sent you a pm with the rules of the ubuntu channels
<Krycek> ikonia: cool and thanks, and im a noob. :)
<ikonia> I suggest you read them before you ask for your ban to be removed
<ikonia> don't believe that at all.
<IdleOne> I found this exchange with krycek a waste of time. First offence from what i can see. Why not just explain nicely that we do not tolerate any sort of swearing, ask that they not do it again and let them know if it does happen again they will be banned.
<IdleOne> instead of arguing about who is right or not. This could of been resolved in 5 minutes
<ikonia> because when you try to explain to him about the language he goes off on one, swears and logs off
<IdleOne> He may not be a noob but it is possible he is a noob to Ubuntu and our policies
<ikonia> I agree
<ikonia> but when you try to tell him the policies he swears at you
<IdleOne> just get the sense that sometimes we are trying to win arguments, instead of explaining our rules.
<ikonia> with him, there was an element of that as he was trying to waste my time
<ikonia> he knew exactly why he was banned
<ikonia> yet had to try to argue it with lies
<ikonia> which is a waste of time
<IdleOne> The time wasted was on your part I am sorry to say. You followed his lead and argued.
<ikonia> no, he requested my reasons where proven
<ikonia> I had no choice but to prove them, or it looked like I'd banned him for swearing
<ikonia> I explained why he was banned, he said it wasn't, I pasted log extracts, he wanted the full log, I gave him the full log
<ikonia> I totally agree it was a waste of time,
<ikonia> but if someone says that's not why you banned me, or changes the reason, what do you do ? agree with him that you've made it up, or back it up
<IdleOne> depends on the situation entirely
<ikonia> ok, so how should I have delt with him when he claimed the reasons I banned him where different ?
<IdleOne> perhaps I was misreading your intent
<IdleOne> the original ban was because of language and attitude was it not?
<IdleOne> the ban evading was a second ban?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it wasn't a sucessful evade as when he changed his nickback, his cloak came back and he can't speak
<ikonia> "nick back"
<ikonia> he used a different nick/de-cloaked to get into the channel, but then couldn't speak when he changed his nick back
<IdleOne> ok, so he was banned before he changed nick and decloaked
<ikonia> correct
<Pici> You can't decloak.  You can only disconnect and re-connect and not identify.
<IdleOne> yes ^^
<ikonia> he was banned for saying "f this shit"
<ikonia> after being asked to stop swearing
<ikonia> Pici: bad wording on my part
<Pici> :)
<IdleOne> ikonia: so the original ban was for language
<Pici> Just clarifing, not questioning.
<ikonia> he chose to quit, and re-enter the channel with a different nick, which was not wearing a cloak
<ikonia> IdleOne: he used bad language, no problem, asked him to stop, he said more bad language and quit
<ikonia> he got banned
<ikonia> he then tried to get around the ban
<ikonia> he failed
<ikonia> he started the same thing in #ubuntuforums
<ikonia> then came back to resolve it
<ikonia> swore / quit
<ikonia> hence why when you try to explain the rules to him, he swears at you and quits
<IdleOne> ok, the ban being set while the user is in the channel or after he parted is irrelevant. he was banned for bad language.
<ikonia> yes, but not the one line of bad language he uttered, the reponse after being asked to not say it again
<ikonia> he had to swear to clarify something, no problem, but when asked to not use it, he swore and quit
<IdleOne> this is making me laugh because we are both basically saying the same thing
<ikonia> yes, I believe so
<IdleOne> anyway, will see him in to days I guess
<IdleOne> two*
<ikonia> who knows
<mneptok> faster pussycat! thrill! thrill! i'm at the mall on a diet pill!
 * mneptok bounces around to The B-52's
<rww> Hrm. 110 of the 392 bans in #ubuntu are set by floodbots. That might be a problem if nobody's pruning bans that the bots set.
 * rww starts going through them to see whether they need cleaning
<IdleOne> its going to be a long weekend
<rww> I just removed floodbots' banforwards to #ubuntu-proxy-users, since we're not autobanning open proxies any more afaik
<IdleOne> rww: thanks for pruning the bans :)
 * rww is still going, will be removing another bunch soon
<rww> a lot of it is "freenode is moving to SASL!"-type spam, from back when that was happening. some banning removed webchat users that have been banned long enough to learn their lesson. that sort of thing.
<ubottu> Logan_WP called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-18
<uRock_> didn't see his name as leaving    Haqqkcb> Libux is the kkk
<h00k> uRock_: I took care of it
<uRock_> k
<Pici> We're still really high on bans, compared to the purge in early Nov
<rww> 32 more are about to go
<rww> but yes, we are
<h00k> I just added one :(
<rww> all done.
<niko> rww: i will be very happy if you are able to hl me before doing bunch of unban/unquiet :)
<rww> niko: I will do in the future. I set off some alarm?
<elky> rww, floodbot bans are entirely the problem, yes. There needs to be something built in to remove floodbot bans older than a certain time period imho.
<niko> rww: only on my client :)
<elky> niko, why on earth do you have a highlight set on unbans/unquiets?
<niko> it's not hl, but more trigger, -mode_channel -command 'hlw [$C] ${mode_type}${mode_char} ${mode_arg} by $N $M'
<niko> hlw send message to my hilightwindows
<niko> so i got in my hl win :
<niko> 2011/02/18 01:03:01 [#ubuntu] -b *!*@76.73.16.122 by rww
<niko> 2011/02/18 01:03:01 [#ubuntu] -b *!*@CPE00222d7dedea-CM00222d7dede6.cpe.net.cable.roger by rww
<niko> etc
<niko> often i got the win num too
<elky> I still don't get why you're highlighting those.
<Pici> Likely because its handy to know if someone is being banned/quieted in a bunch of channels.
<Pici> When hes wearing his freenode staff hat.
<niko> elky: when someone raise network issue that appears clearly with that
<elky> Pici, and because he's doing that, we have to notify him especially...?
<Pici> elky: /me shrugs
<niko> elky: it's just a request, i can live with that :)
<rww> Heh. Assuming our ban rate is constant over time, that cleanout got us a little under a month.
<Pici> hm.
<rww> elky: wouldn't be too hard for me to add that to my list of stuff I do every so often. Any thoughts on $time_period?
<elky> rww weekly really.
<rww> works for me
<niko> we used ubotu-fr in #ubuntu-fr which handle ban expiration, like eir could do, and lift them by bunch
<rww> removing all FloodBot bans my client can see that are over a week old gets us back another 27 ban slots, fwiw
<mneptok> s/fwiw/ftw/
<mneptok> niko: is there an ubotu-qc that yells "TABERNAC!"  ;)
<ubottu> Logan_WP called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> fixed ^
<Jordan_U> Are there more people ban evading than normal, just a few particular people, or am I just now noticing how common it is?
<rww> It's pretty common.
<elky> You're figuring how common it is.
<Jordan_U> SpeedrunnerG55 sounds like sonic again.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, KXTwo said: ubottu, that is the smartest thing ive seen you say
<Jordan_U> Hostmaks looks different, but "17:36 < SpeedrunnerG55> no one ever goes to #fun".
<rww> yeah, that's the comment that set sonic off.
<rww> pretty sure they're different people
<Jordan_U> Ahh. I used /lastlog and so I missed the context.
<h00k> People are not liking the "Please don't say "google-it" in #ubuntu, phew
<h00k> ihack4fun is very well a potential troll in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Interesting now Yanks has been removed, and has come back to find he was also quieted :)
<IdleOne> !staff | Yanks (~yellowblu@166.186.168.179) is back
<ubottu> Yanks (~yellowblu@166.186.168.179) is back: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<elky> Uhhhhh.
<elky> How the bajeebus did that invert my selection?
<persia> How do I kick someone from a channel again?  It's been so long I've forgotten the syntax
<IdleOne> hahaha
<elky> halps putting these back
<h00k> woooah, what is going on.
<h00k> Also, I can't ever get chanserv to op me in here.
<elky> h00k, xchat inverted my selection.
<h00k> that didn't work...
<elky> I'm inclined to leave the rest off unless there's good reason otherwise. They're dynamic.
<IdleOne> ok
<elky> They'll earn it back soon enough.
<elky> Meanwhile, geez xchat, how the hell did you manage that.
 * Jordan_U imagines ubottu spamming PMs like crazy about the bans.
<elky> Jordan_U, I don't think he spams about removes.
<elky> Only niko seems to get annoyed by that.
<Jordan_U> elky: Yes, but I would expect ubottu to spam about everything that was just "un"removed :)
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: it does
<elky> Nope. It only pmspams us for comment.
<IdleOne> and I am not commenting them
<Jordan_U> That's all I meant.
<IdleOne> I just thankful elky didn't do that in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> I'm*
<elky> Yeah
<elky> Who are the comcast and twcny bans for anyway
<IdleOne> who remembers
 * rww munches
 * rww looks up at scrollback
<rww> elky: switch to a nice non-clicky client!
<rww> h00k: you don't have ops in here
<elky> Ah tcwny was a recent one.
<h00k> rww: no, you don't.
<h00k> rww: I know I don't :)
<elky> comcast was yankeesfan, is that hoober?
<rww> h00k: y u go 03:41:48 <+h00k> Also, I can't ever get chanserv to op me in here. then
<h00k> rww: Well, it's true, I can't!
<rww> elky: is who hoober
<IdleOne> elky: yankeesfan aka Yanks in #freenode asking for a kline
<persia> I thought the 166.186 pair was yankeesfan (matches the host of my recent /remove)
<elky> IdleOne, hah
<h00k> rww: I also can't get chanserv to op me in a /query with you to kick you. DOnno why that doesn't work... ;)
 * rww blinks, looks down, goes back to munching
<h00k> rww: mission accomplished :)
<elky> IdleOne, just so you know, if it's possible to keep someone out with a descriptive ban, then do so, it makes it easier to understand which bans here should be lifted since only notable exceptions should be permabanned in this channel.
<IdleOne> lol
<elky> And if a descriptive ban can't keep them out, add a second descriptive one so we can tell who has run out of chances
<IdleOne> /msg ubottu comment last_8_bans fixing elky's booboo
<persia> Can anyone do something about Yanks in -devel?  I don't have access there.
<elky> IdleOne, i mean a ban with a nick/ident that's obvious about who it is.
<IdleOne> sure thing
<persia> Thanks.
<elky> IdleOne, and I'm referring to the ip.then.isp.domain bans
<rww> but then they change their nick or ident and come back in?
<nhandler> I got him in -devel
<elky> rww, you've missed some lines.
<elky> rww, <elky> And if a descriptive ban can't keep them out, add a second descriptive one so we can tell who has run out of chances
<rww> huh. k.
<IdleOne> when I set a ban in here it is because I have no intentions of removing it. If I do plan on removing it I know when to remove it.
<IdleOne> what is the limit for bans per channel?
<elky> IdleOne, hundreds. But we don't want to obstruct the large majority of people from discussing issues with us.
<rww> /mode #ubuntu-ops +q *!*@*
<rww> /mode #ubuntu-ops +e $a:rww
<rww> perfect!
<IdleOne> does that mean we can all /part now?
<tsimpson> but we all have +v
<elky> /mode #ubuntu-offtopic +q *!*@*
<rww> tsimpson: sssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<rww> elky: I did that once! It was fun!
<elky> isn't it just!
<cdbs> Hey guys, seems like someone trolled on #ubuntu-motu
<maco> yeah there's been whack-a-mole on that guy for like a week
<cdbs> maco: and that channel lacks sophisticated monitoring
<maco> yeah there are few ops in the dev channels
<mneptok> most of the Ubuntu IRC advanced monitoring is carbon-based anyway
<cdbs> trolls on developer channels are very rare
<cdbs> but when they do come, its irritiating
<nhandler> Well, don't forget that the IRCC also has access. And if no Ubuntu OPs or members of the IRCC are around, you can always go to freenode staff for help
<mneptok> from the access list it seems there's pretty good op coverage for most timezones
<bazhang> avis, hi
<avis> sorry, out of here
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Madpilot> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya Madpilot :)
<bazhang> <era878> How can I make an ubuntu cluster?
<mneptok> by a machine. install Ubuntu on it. lather. rinse. repeat.
<mneptok> *buy
<mneptok> topyli: tervetuloa
<topyli> kippis!
<ikonia> does anyone know who blackxored is ?
<mneptok> ikonia: http://twitter.com/blackxored  ?
<ikonia> maybe, I meant actually know him eg: "he's bob, he's on the ubuntu marketing team, he draws the logos"
<popey> Cuban LoCo Team lead IIRC
<ikonia> ah, thank you
<Daviey> ikonia, Sorry, i missed your reply yesterday.  I don't think i have ops in -server, so couldn't really help anyway. :(
<ikonia> Daviey: not a problem
<uRock> is there a command or what have you for reporting spam with !ops?
<tsimpson> uRock: you missed the | symbol
<uRock> k, thanx
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_WP said: !forget ff3rc
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_WP said: !forget king
<ubottu> In ubottu, novoid said: checked and is OK
<MeeMoAwwi> just like always i love you
<MeeMoAwwi> i will never forget you my memory
<MeeMoAwwi> kick reason to the curb and just follow me
<MeeMoAwwi> i am always watching you
<MeeMoAwwi> up ahead ia a corssroads, melissa
<MeeMoAwwi> which way will you go
<MeeMoAwwi> are you still here?
<MeeMoAwwi> your birthday is soon after all on my calendar
<MeeMoAwwi> quit this this nonsense
<MeeMoAwwi> we have have haphazard heartbeats :)
<MeeMoAwwi> so let's start this off right
<MeeMoAwwi> for one day, lets hold hands
<MeeMoAwwi> through my dream
<mneptok> MeeMoAwwi: is there something coherent you'd like us to read?
<MeeMoAwwi> ignore those frustrations and make up your mind already. I love u
<mneptok> topyli: kiitos
<topyli> police business methinks, we can't really help
<mneptok> *nod*
<IdleOne> How does one go from "normal" to "bat shit crazy"
<IdleOne> scuse my language
<mneptok> mini-flood. grab your chair ...
<mneptok> 12:44 [Freenode] [MeeMoAwwi(~chatzilla@pool-72-91-149-20.tampfl.fios.verizon.net)] what makes you think your baseline of coherence is made off the backs of others when your idea of coherency is adaptation of what would be redundant stances
<mneptok> 12:44 [Freenode] [MeeMoAwwi(~chatzilla@pool-72-91-149-20.tampfl.fios.verizon.net)] it isn't my job for you to work your stance to fit every user who strays in
<mneptok> 12:45 [Freenode] [msg(MeeMoAwwi)] people without college educations should avoid speaking like they have them.
<mneptok> 12:45 [Freenode] [MeeMoAwwi(~chatzilla@pool-72-91-149-20.tampfl.fios.verizon.net)] strange I get that thrown at me all the time
<mneptok> 12:45 [Freenode] [msg(MeeMoAwwi)] maybe you should start listening more and talking less
<mneptok> 12:46 [Freenode] [MeeMoAwwi(~chatzilla@pool-72-91-149-20.tampfl.fios.verizon.net)] makes me wonder if my choices make me seem educated, yet can't be grasped by the ones who claim truly to be educated
<mneptok> 12:46 [Freenode] [msg(MeeMoAwwi)] or if everyone telling you the same thing may be right, and you're wrong
<mneptok> IdleOne: so, language or no, i think "bat-scat crazy" is pretty apt.
<IdleOne> mneptok: when I typed it out I did stop for a second to think of a better expression to use but I couldn't think of any
<mneptok> IdleOne: i have my Expletive Thesaurus on my desk at all times, you superscillious jackanape
<IdleOne> also I thought we had him banned in here
<mneptok> !staff | 12:51 [Freenode] [MeeMoAwwi(~chatzilla@pool-72-91-149-20.tampfl.fios.verizon.net)] but what I can say is melissa is in for a treat, even if she doesn't return to the USA
<ubottu> 12:51 [Freenode] [MeeMoAwwi(~chatzilla@pool-72-91-149-20.tampfl.fios.verizon.net)] but what I can say is melissa is in for a treat, even if she doesn't return to the USA: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<mneptok> that user is now making overt threats against other network users
<mneptok> !staff | 12:54 [Freenode] [MeeMoAwwi(~chatzilla@pool-72-91-149-20.tampfl.fios.verizon.net)] Maco isn't worth the time and resources to eradicate. I think she is less of a human being than our 1990s AIs
<ubottu> 12:54 [Freenode] [MeeMoAwwi(~chatzilla@pool-72-91-149-20.tampfl.fios.verizon.net)] Maco isn't worth the time and resources to eradicate. I think she is less of a human being than our 1990s AIs: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<mneptok> i could /ignore, but that solves the problem only for me.
<marienz> there is generally little we can usefully do against this kind of nonsense in PM
<mneptok> marienz: OK, understood. sorry for the multiple calls.
<IdleOne> marienz: seriously? a perm ban from the network would not be possible?
<marienz> also, it'd be convenient if people waited until I wasn't having dinner before resorting to this kind of thing
<marienz> IdleOne: unsurprisingly we do not log PMs (or channel messages for that matter)
<IdleOne> marienz: I know that but this is not a one time occurence with this person
<marienz> ah.
<mneptok> marienz: sorry to interrupt. it's 1300 here, so "dinner" is not something that entered my mind when calling.
<Flannel> mneptok: Except for the midwest!
<mneptok> marienz: go eat, or i'll find one of your o: colleagues to g: line you for 30m so your food does not get cold ;)
<marienz> who/what am I grepping for? what happened, other than nonsense in PM to mneptok?
<mneptok> marienz: i have complete channel logs, and will be at the keyboard for the next 12 at least. go eat.
<mneptok> 12 hours, not minutes. so chew. :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, MeeMoAwwi said: if is derp, then derp is hopo
<tomaw> in ubottu?
<IdleOne> he /msg ubottu
<IdleOne> it tells us where the msg came from #whatever or from /msg
<mneptok> IdleOne: i think tomaw was more expressing the, "he's now bot-spamming?" sentiment. *shrug*
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> not a first for that either
<IdleOne> bot should be ignoring him now
<marienz> so! history?
<topyli> mneptok: i'm mobile, could you dig into logs?
 * mneptok detaches and greps
<topyli> thanks
<KB1JWQ> Pff, if you have to detach you're doing it wrong. :-)
<KB1JWQ> Ctrl-A, 1 drops me into my console screen, ctrl-a, 0 drops me back to irssi.
<mneptok> marienz: PM?
<marienz> sure, why not
<tonyyarusso> "why not" to a PM with mneptok?  Oh, this could be a long list ;)
<maco> hahhah
<mneptok> maco: if you want to keep smiling, do NOT read the PM i sent a while ago. srsly.
<mneptok> :(
 * mneptok 's faith in the humanity of humanity is being sorely tested today
<maco> i just assumed itd be nsfw and didnt click
<mneptok> it's SFW. just incredibly sad.
 * popey cuddles mneptok 
 * mneptok purrs contentedly
<ikonia> LjL: you can voice your concerns for him if you disagree
<LjL> nah i can't be bothered really, #ubuntu has become too much shit for me to think about this calmly
<ikonia> don't use the language
<ikonia> (please)
<LjL> i don't care, it's become ridiculous
<ikonia> then leave
<LjL> no
<LjL> not before i've brought what's mine with me
<ikonia> errr you don't want to comply with the rules, but you don't want to leave the channel ?
<ikonia> I don't want you to go and I agree that some of the current stuff isn't good
<LjL> well i've witnessed YOU specifically not giving good contributions to the channel but rather throwing undeserved factoids or otherwise being gratuitous, i'm sorry to say this.
<ikonia> give me an example ?
<ikonia> no-ones perfect
<ikonia> (I don't mean quote logs I'm not being petter)
<ikonia> petty
<ikonia> if I've offered a bad factoid, show me where ?
<ikonia> happy to take critisism
<LjL> well the last one was an example. unfortunately i don't have other examples in mind as, even though i try to keep notes on these things, i end up not doing it. but just feel free to tell me again why asking "what is XYZ? is it a desktop environment, or its own OS? if it's just a desktop environment, then is it one that can be run in Ubuntu like XFCE or others?" is offtopic
<LjL> but perhaps you think everyone must ALREADY have perfectly clear the concepts of "OS", "DE", "derivative", "Ubuntu Remix", etc, so that they can be manhandled if they get something slightly wrong.
<ikonia> not at all
<popey> I kinda agree with LjL, you did kinda pounce on him.
<ikonia> the guy has persisted before you joined the channel with offtopic support and was rude when asked to stop
<ikonia> I made it clear the topic,
<LjL> am i wrong, or he was persisting *giving help* with "offtopic support"?
<ikonia> he when started asking about other distros
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> you are correct
<LjL> that may or may not be acceptable but it's certainly something quite different from *asking* for offtopic support
<ikonia> totally
<ikonia> if you feel asking us to look at moonOS for him and working out if it's a distro or desktop environemnt for him is ubuntus support issue, then I'll not ask that to stop again
<LjL> maybe it's something he should have googled
<LjL> if you feel you should have told him "please google that", then i guess that's fine with me... oh wait no, it isn't
<ikonia> based on his earlier comments where he was asking for support/offering support on non-ubuntu issues, I agree, but I take the point on board and will let it ride better in future
<ikonia> but if you're going to pass out advice like this (which I welcome) I find it a poor double standard when you use the ops channel to swear and then say "no" when asked to stop
<ikonia> you suggested there was more than once instance (this example) where I was failing, I'm not asking for exact details/quotes, but where else and I'll correct it
<mneptok> ikonia: this is entirely one man's opinion, and i would ask that you give it the full weight of consideration it deserves (my wife would tell you that's "not much"). but i think taking a deep breath and chanting the "it's just IRC" mantra before getting involved in issues is a good idea. *shrug*
<LjL> i'm merely suggesting in general that more time is spent judging things !ot and otherwise telling people what not to do, even in instances when they are merely scartching on the surface of what's "not allowed", than doing actual you know support
<mneptok> ikonia: and that goes for *everyone*, not just you.
<ikonia> LjL: I fully agree with that
<ikonia> mneptok: again, it would be better coming from someone who's not running double standards
<ikonia> but it's valid
<mneptok> excuse me?
<ikonia> sorry, I'll clarify
<LjL> as to my swearing, this channel is full of people who are supposed to have a tough enough skin, and i'll use swearing here if i feel like it conveys my feelings, like i've more or less always done
<ikonia> someone who does say "f'ing yeah" in #ubuntu-offtopic when someone has just been removed for swearing
<ikonia> LjL: I have no personal issue with the language, but it's the channel rules,
<LjL> i also think there's so much looking at form over substance, in #ubuntu-offtopic too, it's FUCKING. sickening.
<ikonia> I agree but it's hard to discuss it when you're flaunting the ubuntu language issue
<mneptok> ikonia: OK, "the best defense is a good offense" strategy it is.
<ikonia> mneptok: not at all,
<ikonia> mneptok: you've just suggested a deep breath, I'm showing the same,
<ikonia> mneptok: I agree
<ikonia> mneptok: you can't say people need to take a deep breath and think when you make comments such as the example I've just given
<mneptok> ikonia: you complain about my obfuscated swearing. what i'm compalining about is you inserting yourself between me and users i have banned, and telling me when i will and will not remove bans i have placed. now, on the "poor form from ops" scale, which do you think should be remedied first?
<ikonia> but I agree it's sound advice
<ikonia> mneptok: you asked me to step back, and I did step back
<ikonia> mneptok: no problem.
<mneptok> i shoudln;t have to ask
<ikonia> mneptok: really ?
<mneptok> really.
<mneptok> before you start discussing someone's ban, it's good form to see who placed it, and if that person is already handling the issue.
<ikonia> mneptok: ok, point taken, but then I don't want to see you chip in when anyone else is dealing with something
<ikonia> mneptok: I fully accept that and agree with it which is why I stepped back when asked, if you feel you shouldn't have had to ask, then that won't happen again
<mneptok> chipping in is fine. telling other ops when bans they have placed will and will not be removed is not
<ikonia> mneptok: ooh....chipping in is fine
<ikonia> ok
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<mneptok> ikonia: i have a suspiscion that this conversation is degrading quickly, and is probably better shelved for the time being.
<ikonia> mneptok: not at all, I fully take the points on board and I am genuine in saying it won't happen again
<mneptok> that's great to hear
<mneptok> and thank you
<ikonia> messaged gulfsteam to apologies for removing him by accident
<mneptok> and that's not a smarmy, requisitie thanks. it's wholly genuine. i really, really appreciate you taking my thoughts to heart
<ikonia> I'm perfectly open to critisism
<mneptok> and, to be clear, if i thought you were the type of person incapable of doing such things, i wouldn't waste my time bringing it up. ;)
<highvoltage> uname /win 26
<gnomefreak> uname -a /win3 >> output.txt
<gnomefreak> ;)
<h00k> I'm not sure if I want to read the backlog or nto
<LjL> naah
<h00k> not, rather.
<gohan4748> ive been ban
<h00k> gohan4748: yes, are you aware of why?
<gohan4748> i was spamming
<h00k> Okay.
<gohan4748> but my computer was messing up
<gohan4748> can u guys unbanned my from #ubuntu-offtopic and i ca tell them what happened
<gohan4748> can u guys unbanned my from #ubuntu-offtopic and i ca tell them what happened
<h00k> gohan4748: you can ask ikonia or Flannel, who banned you, if they'd unban you, but I'm not comfortable in doing so, in reading the backlog of similar messages being flooded in the channel.
<ikonia> remove it for me
<ikonia> (as in I have no issue removing it)
<LjL> gohan4748, it's sort of hard to believe your computer was misbehaving by simulating presses of ArrowUp *then* Enter, repeated
<LjL> gohan4748: can you explain what was happening exactly?
<h00k> the ban has been removed
<gohan4748> i was talkng wih my friends then my keyboard was messing up then they banned me..........................................................................................
<mneptok> gohan4748: the ...................................... at the end of that does not inspire confidence
<gohan4748> im sad
<mneptok> but the ban is removed. if you have no other business with the -ops, we have a no-idle policy on this channel.
<h00k> gohan4748: the ban has been removed. If your keyboard is having issues, consider quitting IRC until you can fix them.
<gohan4748> i can join #ubuntu-offtopic agian ?
<LjL> that's the idea
<ikonia> h00k: thank you
<h00k> ikonia: no prob
<h00k> gohan4748: in being you are no longer banned, yes?
<LjL> gohan4748: next time it happens though i'm sure the ban will stay, so make sure it doesn't happen again please
<gohan4748> YEAH THANKS U GUYS ARE THE BEST
<LjL> and use lowercase in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<gohan4748> TO #ubuntu-offtopic YAY
<gohan4748> thank u
<gohan4748> u  guy are cooll
<h00k> gohan4748: please /part the channel now :)
<gohan4748> why i might come back and talk with u guys im inaloys of chats now im popular
<gohan4748> why i might come back and talk with u guys im in alots of chats now im popular
<LjL> well this channel is for issue resolution only, people are not supposed to be in here unless they have an issue with channel operation
<topyli> :(
<LjL> for instance, i'm here because i constantly have an issue with channel operation
<h00k> And you get a nice + next to your name
<mneptok> LjL: and i thought it was to bask in my calm and warming glow :(
<gohan4748> oh..
<LjL> h00k: thanks to technicalities ;(
<topyli> LjL: s/have/am/
<topyli> :)
<h00k> gohan4748: /part please.
<LjL> topyli: the two are complementary :P
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<jpds> British Telecom, I say.
<gohan4748> later
<h00k> ...
<h00k> I'd remove if I could
<h00k> ah, look.
<topyli> heh
<LjL> so, who believes it was a mistake in the first place :P
<ikonia> no-one
<h00k> nobody
<gnomefreak> not so much here after paying attention
<LjL> that's at least reassuring :P
<gohan4748> hey
<h00k> gohan4748: what do you need?
<knome> soon he will have an issue
<gohan4748> do u guys give me a passwd to upgrade my laptop ts needs a passwd
<topyli> gohan4748: do you actually have some business with the ops here? getting banned from this channel is a very bad plan
<h00k> gohan4748: this is not the support channel. nobody else set the password except yourself.
<h00k> no, we do not have it.
<gohan4748> ok bye
<gohan4748> how do i leave
<h00k> gohan4748: /part
<gohan4748> ok thanks
<h00k> gohan4748: please use it.
<gohan4748> idk how to part
<LjL> type /part
<gohan4748> part
<gohan4748> #part
<LjL> rolleyes
<h00k> okay, that's really going to get annoying.
<h00k> s/annoying/more annoying/
<topyli> first thing he said was "please unbanned me". ring a bell?
 * h00k begins grepping logs
<topyli> can u guys unbanned my from
<topyli> (more accurately)
<topyli> bacta, yeah
<h00k> oh yes.
<popey> 1. /23
<popey> BAH!
<ikonia> bacta ?
<gnomefreak> dont we have a wiki on how to be an op
<gnomefreak> to become an op even
<topyli> ikonia: dunno, just the "please unbanned me" thing
<h00k> yeah, i'm trying to find the factoid
<Jordan_U> !canibeanop
<ikonia> topyli: I know that's one of his core lines........but please no
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<h00k> and my damn shift-key and ctrl-key got commandeered by vmware.
<mneptok> that "siltala.net" domain makes me nervous. it's probably some Finnish scammer site trying to sell me cloudberries and reindeer meat.
<jpds> mneptok: They clean their reindeers before slaughter.
<topyli> mneptok: it is. whatever you do, don't browse outside the linked page!
<mneptok> There's Dasher and Dancer and Prancer and Vixen. Comet and Cupid and Donder and Blitzen. But do you recall that most important reindeer of all .... ?
<mneptok> Smokey the BBQ reindeer! Has a very gamey taste! Please be sure to carve his antlers! Let nothing go to waste!
<topyli> yep, Frank
<topyli> haha
<mneptok> i think the "let nothing go to waste" lyric is Saami
<topyli> fits the bill, they sure (used to) use everything
<knome> topyli, hey, thanks a lot! now i have to follow one blog more :(
<topyli> fortunately it doesn't update too often!
<tonyyarusso> It's okay, topyli hasn't posted anything interesting since August.
<knome> topyli, ah crap, that too!
<knome> that means i'm following one more useless blog :(
<topyli> tonyyarusso: that's the latest comic i suppose?:)
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<topyli> for shame. i should put that on some sort of schedule
<tonyyarusso> Indeed.  Every six hours.
<knome> actually, i enjoyed the offtopic article
<topyli> -ot is not that good :(
<knome> and the free beer article.
<knome> i didn't get further than that before having to sip my beer and gettin unfocused again...
<topyli> heh
<knome> i suppose you don't mind if i link to your site from mine?
<topyli> go ahead, it'd me great
<knome> "me" ?
<topyli> be
<knome> :D
<knome> done.
<topyli> tiny keyboard is tiny :(
<tonyyarusso> Too tiny to read -ot apparently :P
<knome> ooh, colossal truths
 * tonyyarusso growls
<h00k> I link to a few people, I forget who.
<knome> linking to too few people is better than linking to too many people.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !r is <alias> u
<Seveas> from #ubuntu:
<Seveas> <shadaloo> trism: I want to sex you (no homo tho$
<mneptok> http://dfan.org/writing/coding.html
<mneptok> beverage | nose > desk
<Jordan_U> mneptok: Wow.
<mneptok> no kidding
<tonyyarusso> You desk is now made up entirely of beverage output?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-19
<jack_> ikonia: ping. you about?
<jrib> haha, that's pretty good
<jack_> i spoke to him a couple of days ago about getting unbanned from #ubuntu yet im still banned. he told me he had removed it.
<jack_> :O
<jrib> one second jack_
<jack_> jrib++
<mneptok> I am Jack's unresolved ban.
<jack_> ^
<jrib> ok then
<mneptok> </gratuitous_fight_club_reference>
<jrib> jack_: seems like its tsimpson's ban?
<jack_> i believe so
<tsimpson> looks like only one of the bans was removed
<tsimpson> jack_: attempting to evade ban by connecting from another IP/host/service is against freenode policy btw
<jack_> i wasn't. i was logged in from 2 places :O
<jack_> *preban* i was logged in from 2 places*
<tsimpson> you joined from a @nat/redhat/ host after being banned from your current IP
<jack_> I was already in there before the ban occurred.
<tsimpson> both of your clients were removed
<tsimpson> still, I'll remove the original ban as the 2nd was also removed
<tsimpson> but please remember our rules, especially regarding language and content
<jack_> indeed.
<IdleOne> lying to get the ban removed is also wrong
<IdleOne> but I'll let tsimpson decide
<jack_> kk well its not a live or die situation. its up to you. i go in there to help other people in my free time. :/
<mneptok> jack_: anything that occurs from a client connected from a 'Hat IP address reflects on the company.
<tsimpson> jack_: the ban is removed
<jack_> Thank you sir.
<tsimpson> jack_: if there's nothing else, you can part now
<MeeMoAwwi> hey guys
<MeeMoAwwi> we should talk
<MeeMoAwwi> no one is going to get hurt. you have to understand that on the internet things have a way of being far from the truth, except in mind
<MeeMoAwwi> i don't want to hurt anyone
<MeeMoAwwi> i was just trying to explain to one of your insensitive OPs how sensitive melissa is, and that as her, i could even feel my presence while being torn apart by no weapon but by temptation
<MeeMoAwwi> now i am ready to listen
<tonyyarusso> MeeMoAwwi: Do you have a ban or policy to discuss?
<MeeMoAwwi> you tell me, i am worried that the entire ubuntu channels don't want me
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<MeeMoAwwi> some say things like :you are banned from this channel:
<MeeMoAwwi> @btlogin
<MeeMoAwwi> hmm, didn't tell me anything
<MeeMoAwwi> i suggest you make the reports available to me so i can see just how serious the situation is
<MeeMoAwwi> it starts by seeing the official word of your people, and not my own while you are OJT
<tonyyarusso> Ah, you're Hoober.  In that case, we have nothing to discuss with you.
<MeeMoAwwi> great, so you can let me back into maybe #ubuntu?
<bazhang> he knows the appeals link already
<MeeMoAwwi> i feel like the irc council should of responded or something to one of my emails.
<tonyyarusso> MeeMoAwwi: No.  We're done here.
<MeeMoAwwi> i made an appeal i thought
<tonyyarusso> Then it will be responded to as appropriate, but not in here.
<MeeMoAwwi> or maybe i dreamt it. but if i did, it probably is overdue for response
<bazhang> MeeMoAwwi,thats beyond the purview of this channel. nothing more to be done here.
<MeeMoAwwi> if here is not approrpriate than drop all charges against me and all conclusions about me that start from here and you think can be brought up via email to your appeals
<MeeMoAwwi> you can't have it both ways.
<MeeMoAwwi> you could at least let me back in #ubuntu
 * tonyyarusso wonders how many of his bantracker-claimed bans actually still exist
<IdleOne> they should all still exist
 * IdleOne bakes and eats cake 
<gpc> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<Flannel> Bad floodbot. bad.
<IdleOne> So it isn't just me who is having connection issues
<Flannel> Anyone know what is up with flowbee and his randomly generated friends?
<h00k> IdleOne: apparently I am, too
<gpc> h00k: yeah there was a big load of us who got pinged timed out
<h00k> yay
<IdleOne> oops
<IdleOne> Flannel: who what?
<Flannel> IdleOne: /lastlog flowbee in #u
<gpc> only see flowbee and flowbee__ in lastlog
<gpc> but probably having time out issues like the rest of us
<Flannel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569016/
<h00k> I don't like the random nicks
<Guest54754> me either
<Guest54754> hold on a sec :)
<IdleOne> errr this sucks
<IdleOne> Flannel: the 1AXXXXX nicks are what freenode gives when split servers haven't resynced
<IdleOne> as I understand it.
<Flannel> IdleOne: Have we really had 4 splits in the past 24 hours?
<IdleOne> sounds about right
<IdleOne> I feel like I am drunk but not a good drunk where you know what everyone is talking about
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (22))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (22))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (24))
<h00k> Is this the same DoS that Freenode said it had the other day?
<IdleOne> same? as in ongoing ?
<h00k> yeah
<IdleOne> or just another DoS attack
<IdleOne> who knows but it is messing with my logs big time
<rww> faenor: Hi. You have a script enabled that automatically responds to uses of the word linux. Talking scripts are against Ubuntu's IRC Guidelines. Please disable it and let me know when you've done so.
<faenor> rww: GNU/Linux, not linux
<h00k> precicely.
<IdleOne> faenor: GNU/Linux
<IdleOne> linux
<faenor> IdleOne: GNU/Linux, not linux
<IdleOne> annoying
<IdleOne> turn it off.
<tonyyarusso> Yup.  It'd be annoying even if it was manual.  I removed him for the same thing a little while ago.
<IdleOne> Do we really need this bot idle in here?
<h00k> No.
<tonyyarusso> no - I think rww thought there was a human attached
<rww> It said "no" about half an hour ago. Figured it was worth a try *shrug*
<IdleOne> it was worth a try
<tonyyarusso> rww: what just happened in -ot?
<rww> tonyyarusso: me and scrollback and Grexo
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> wait, why would you just have a banforward on grexo?
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<rww> good point
<rww> I want to know his new hostnames when he gets them, but don't want him talking in -ot. +q might work better and would involve less prissiness.
<tonyyarusso> ah, I see what you mean
 * tonyyarusso still has an outstanding ban on him in -ot from 31 Dec 2009, among the various others
<rww> the earliest BT entry I know of for him is 13992 from May 2009
<rww> Re-reading the log from last times he was in here, I prefer +q.
<tonyyarusso> mine was 21132
<rww> nethack lies to me. Full moons are not lucky.
<IdleOne> ubottu: tell pinnacle about guidelines
<IdleOne> pinnacle has agreed to follow guidelines in PM with me.
<IdleOne> now he is banned for good
<Flannel> IdleOne: be sure to comment in the BT!
<IdleOne> just did
<IdleOne> first time I need to add a Warning to a comment
<rww> !punctuation =~ s/\:  /. /
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !punctuation =~ s/  / /
<tonyyarusso> BAD RWW
<rww> why
<tonyyarusso> Two spaces are better :(
<rww> no
<tonyyarusso> Yes.
<rww> no
<tonyyarusso> Yes.
<rww> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Full_stop#Spacing_after_a_full_stop
<rww> note that 1) your silly two space convention was caused by typewriters, and everything caused by typewriters is bad. 2) everyone switched to 1 space except silly people :(
<tonyyarusso> IRC is monospaced, thus the things relevant for typewriters still apply.
<hypatia> i find two spaces aesthetically pleasing
<rww> also, 3) the vast majority of factoids use one space, so stop being inconsistent.
<hypatia> that's reason enough for me :p
<rww> also, 4) I'm just going to sed replace them anyway, so don't bother :(
<hypatia> lol
<rww> also, 5) hypatia, identify with nickserv
<tonyyarusso> The reason you can use a single space normally for digital works is because of the separation of content and presentation - your stylesheet should be defining the width of the space in that contact, rather than the content.  IRC does not have stylesheeets, and thus requires the old content-centric hacks.
<rww> cdbs_, gord_, highvolt1ge: y'all need to poke nickserv too. silly netsplits.
<maco> rww: she has a point about it still being monospace like typewriter
<rww> tonyyarusso is female?
<maco> uh. whoops.
<maco> s/she/he/
<rww> another benefit of gender-neutral pronouns: they hide when you misread lines!
<maco> rww: but yeah, didnt you know? she's Tonyya Russo
<tonyyarusso> We're just making up for the times maco gets called he.
<rww> Antonia Yarusso
<bazhang> hah
<hypatia> rww: oops
<bazhang> apparently ubuntu.com is supplying faulty iso's
<Jordan_U> Faulty in what way?
<knome> they are red hat iso's ?
<bazhang> that is what arney is claiming in #ubuntu
<knome> which iso in particular?
<bazhang> i386
<knome> 10.10 ?
<bazhang> yeppers
<knome> okay, i'll d/l and check
<knome> are they the same iso's which are offered in releases.ubuntu.com ?
<Jordan_U> I don't think it's worth entertaining the notion that the isos from Ubuntu.com are faulty.
<Jordan_U> bazhang: I think you're giving the comment by Arney more weight than they intended.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, indeed it seems like he is badly mistaken, but quite insistent nonetheless
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Ok, you were understanding the comment perfectly. I was just running into a common problem I have of assuming too much rationality from people :(
<knome> bazhang, sums are kay for me
<knome> *okay
<bazhang> knome, yep. the user in question is now blaming his uni for the bad md5 hashes
<knome> ha
<knome> well good luck for him/her.
<bazhang> <-----anywhere but here ----->
<knome> yep.
<knome> that's the common sotry
<knome> *story
<knome> why can't i type any more...
<bazhang> you need a better irc client. get quassel :)
<knome> you are saying that fixes typos?
<bazhang> it makes you forget you made them :)
<knome> awwh
<Jordan_U> Does quassel have a good terminal based front end yet?
<knome> who needs quassel when you can have irssi ;)
<Jordan_U> irssi + screen is surprisingly accessible from public computers. Most campus computers have putty or they're macs.
<knome> i've never had a computer from where i couldn't login into irssi+screen
<Jordan_U> I had a situation where there were macs that they were trying to lock down so that you could only use the browser. After getting permission (so that I could do homework which required logging into the school's Solaris server) I set Firefox's mailto: handler to Terminal.app :)
<knome> haha
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I assume you've already notices that the name of Sam_Fisher's "script" is PMS?
<ikonia> yes, I'm letting that slide until he explains the problem
<kenapa> hi
<kenapa> why was i banned in #ubuntu?
<ikonia> kenapa: hi, I forwarded you to the channel ##fix_your_connection as it looked like your connection was faulty as you kept joining/leaving the channel
<kenapa> really?
<ikonia> yes
<Jordan_U> O.o
<ikonia> insmod's attitude is now starting to offend me, he seems to be purposfully trying to create a conflict
<Tm_T> sounds familiar
<Flannel> maco: Its not terribly important.  If he wants to type everyone's name, just let him.  At this point, trying to get him to use tab is just creating noise.  Horse and water and such.
<maco> hehe ok
<ikonia> I suspect he's doing it on purpose
<Jordan_U> Yea, especially with the BT history.
<ikonia> oh really, I didn't check
<bazhang> long time issue
<ikonia> silverlightning: hi, what do you need ?
<ikonia> satya: can we help ?
<satya> ?
<silverlightning> how do I login?
<cdbs> silverlightning: login to what?
<gnomefreak> good morning ikonia
<cdbs> silverlightning: ubuntu?
<ikonia> satya: you've just this channel, this is for channel/operator issues, do you need something ?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: morning
<cdbs> satya, silverlightning: read the topic
<gnomefreak> ?t
<gnomefreak> grrr
<ikonia> silverlightning: yes ? can we help ?
<ikonia> hello again silverlightning
<silverlightning> hi again
<silverlightning> :- )
<ikonia> can we help you with something
<ikonia> you keep joining and leaving
<silverlightning> I am rather new to irc
<silverlightning> sorry
<ikonia> can you please stop doing it as you've been asked ?
<silverlightning> earlier this morning I registered and verified an account for ##linux
<ikonia> that is nothing we can help with
<ikonia> if you have irc help needs, ask in #freenode
<silverlightning> I was wondering if there is a list of commands some where, for login and regular functions?
<silverlightning> thanks
<silverlightning> I shall try freenode
<gnomefreak> IIRC there was a few years ago it was limited and basic, but i dont know where to look for them. try the freenode web site maybe its there. you may also want to look at commands regaurding to your client
<gnomefreak> ok be back in a few
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1456 users, 4 overflows, 1460 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1442 users, 5 overflows, 1447 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1458 users, 5 overflows, 1463 limit))
<CrystalLinux> Hi, I can't talk in #ubuntu any help?
<elky> Let me look.
<elky> You seem perfectly able to talk there.
<elky> CrystalLinux, if you have no further enquiries, please part this channel so we know you don't need assistance with issues relating to our channels.
<CrystalLinux> OK.
<CrystalLinux> Bye.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Odaym)
<IdleOne> h00k: did you have any idea what he was trying to do?
<h00k> IdleOne: no clue, and I didn't feel like getting into it. I haven't had coffee yet
<IdleOne> yeah me either. I sat down and saw him losing his temper so i thought maybe a fresh person might be able to help.
<IdleOne> morning Krycek
<Krycek> hi
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (R-Touch)
<Krycek> IdleOne: i have a ban on #ubuntu and i was told to come back two days, so here i am. :)
<IdleOne> Krycek: yes, was just reading up on it to remind myself
<IdleOne> So basically here is the thing
<IdleOne> I need you to agree not to swear in any Ubuntu channels. acronyms like F this or F**K or wtf are not acceptable.
<IdleOne> going to have the bot send you two links
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Krycek
<ubottu> Krycek, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !CoC > Krycek
<Krycek> sure, even wtf omfg omg wich one ? all of it? :)
<IdleOne> if you can agree to follow our guidelines I can remove the ban.
<IdleOne> the F word is the big one
<Krycek> how can i see pm in irssi ?
<Krycek> k
<IdleOne> but any and all words that you wouldn't say in church
<Krycek> ah..
<Krycek> but how too check your pm?
<IdleOne> Krycek: /win win_number
<IdleOne> usually the highest number is the one where you received the last private msg
<Krycek> ? is the command /win too check the pm ??
<Krycek> number from ?
<IdleOne> Krycek: see #irssi for more help with that
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<IdleOne> Krycek: You need to read the links before agreeing ?
<Krycek> im sorry eating at the same time working and talking inn here.. what agreement ? ah the guidelines, ok will do. just im sorry to head in the channel and ask with my little time.
<Krycek> thanks
<IdleOne> Krycek: you are unbanned now. Please keep in mind if we have a similar issue it will be more difficult to get unbanned next time.
<IdleOne> Have a good day.
<IdleOne> Please /part this channel :)
<ikonia> PPA's (in my view) are now growing in problem creation over problem resolution
<IdleOne> ikonia: agreed
<IdleOne> used to be PPA was unsupported but you knew you could still have some trust in them being safe/stable enough not to break everything
<mneptok> significantly lowering the barrier to entry for package creation punches Darwin in the face
<ikonia> I think I've hit the point where they now offer no value due to the lack of quality control, validation and the ease of adding them without thought or consideration
<gord> thats a little harsh
<gord> no value? no, thats just invalid
<gord> it comes down to, and has always come down to this no matter your platform, do you trust your sources?
<ikonia> sorry, that's just how a I feel
<ikonia> hello thethinker
<thethinker> hi
<ikonia> how can we help you today ?
<thethinker> is this where the ops for ubuntu's offical channel "#ubuntu" hang out?
<ikonia> thethinker: it sure is
<thethinker> well, ive been waiting for more that 20 min to get help
<ikonia> get help, in what way where ?
<thethinker> im having a sound issue and was wanting advice to remedy it
<ikonia> ok, well that's not really something we can help with, people are under no obligation to know the answer, or even help. It's free service made up of people giving their time when and how they want
<ikonia> the best advice is to wait in #ubuntu and ask your question every 15 minutes or so (if you are not getting a response)
<thethinker> it just is that im not being even being agnoaged
<ikonia> again, no-one has to engage you
<IdleOne> thethinker: if people don't know the answer they won't respond
<ikonia> most of the time though people will help out
<thethinker> is there a better way to get support for my issue?
<IdleOne> ask every 10-15 minutes, there is a lot of coming and going in the channel, sooner or later someone will help
<ikonia> thethinker: if you need a response, there are paid for options, there is also other resources such as the Ubuntu forums, but there is no promise that it will be better
<thethinker> are the forums usally helpful?
<ikonia> no more/less than IRC
<ikonia> there is some great content, and some poor
<IdleOne> most often a well formulated question will get the best possible answers
<thethinker> i have formatted my question well
<IdleOne> I wasn't implying you didn't
<IdleOne> just saying
<ikonia> I guess not much more you can do, just sit and wait it out,
<thethinker> would be interesting to see how many of the 1524 users in #ubuntu are actually there instead of connected
<ikonia> most are active at some point during the day
<ikonia> people come and go
<mneptok> thethinker: once you get your sound issue worked out, start on writing that Linux webcam spy app ;)
<thethinker> what?
<thethinker> i dont understand
<mneptok> come and monitor who is actually at the keyboard :)
<thethinker> haha, u made a funny
<ikonia> thethinker: anything else we can help you with ?
<IdleOne> mneptok: is being silly as he often does.
<mneptok> i have my moments. they are few.
<thethinker> not really, just fustrated at my sound issue
<IdleOne> I honestly don't understand why he is even in here
<ikonia> thethinker: well, I guess the best option is to leave this channel, return to #ubuntu and wait it out
<thethinker> thanks
<mneptok> thethinker: like someone mentioned, there are pay-for support options from Canonical (the distributors of Ubuntu). other than that option, though, there are no guarantees.
<IdleOne> very helpful, after they leave :/
<mneptok> you also get support if your computer comes with Ubuntu pre-installed on it (from Dell, System76, Zareason etc).
<mneptok> had a buffer.
<ikonia> me too, lag kicked in bad for some reason then ?
<IdleOne> last night was really bad for me lag wise
<ikonia> I was fine until about 2 seconds before he left
<ikonia> I had a line waiting to print, then he left and I lost connection
<ikonia> laters all
<IdleOne> later
<IdleOne> gokill was told yesterday a few times that we don't support blackbuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
 * marienz pokes idoru
<tsimpson> maybe it doesn't catch people flooding with many different nicks?
<marienz> it usually does
<marienz> I think I taught it to kill these
<marienz> (we've also removed the hosts that just spammed for a while)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (iJosh)
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu iJosh (~pentester@cpc10-oxfd18-2-0-cust127.4-3.cable.virginmedia.com) Rage quit.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (piotrek)
<nhandler> For anyone interested: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dupa (re: piotrek's last comment in #ubuntu)
<IdleOne> I think we need to create a bot that will collect names of users who have root enabled. We can add a !iamroot is <reply> if you really insist on enabling root please /msg RootBot how to root?
<IdleOne> then the bot can add a +q for that user in the channel and we can forget about ever having to hear about how Ubuntu sucks and is broken
<IdleOne> +1?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-20
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<IdleOne> is that a +1 I see
<tonyyarusso> sure!
<IdleOne> I knew you had my back
 * IdleOne huggles tonyyarusso 
<Amaranth> lol people who read the logs and get upset
 * Amaranth waits an hour
<bazhang> heh
<rww> Amaranth: silly trolls
<bazhang> I fail at aliasing quassel :(
<rww> well, troll.
<bazhang> chilaquiles claims to have tested 10 usb drives in 30 seconds
<cdbs> Need to keep a close watch on Fausto on #ubuntu
 * tsimpson thinks maco has lag
<maco> yes
<maco> well really, what i have is a 14 hours old internet connection at home that ranges between 40% and 80% packet loss
<maco> im not really sure this is better than mobile...
<tsimpson> doesn't sound great
<maco> and btw, those ones in #ubuntu ... i actually typed those a while ago. they just took a few minutes to propogate
<cdbs> !deja-dup is <reply> Deja Dup is a GUI-based simple and easy-to-use backup software for Ubuntu available in the Ubuntu repositoried. Deja Dup uses !duplicity as its back-end.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, cdbs
<cdbs> !duplicity is <reply> A command-line backup program for Ubuntu. Documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto
<ubottu> I'll remember that, cdbs
<cdbs> !deja-dup =~ /repositoried/repositoried/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<cdbs> !deja-dup =~ s/repositoried/repositoried/g
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<jussi> cdbs: those arent really appropriate for factoids - we have !info for programs.
<jussi> you may want to add something to the !backup factoid
<cdbs> jussi: what if someone asks for a good GUI backup software?
<jussi> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cdbs> that isn't very relevent
<jussi> You add it to the wiki pages
<jussi> cdbs: second link is
<jussi> (since you just linked to it...)
<cdbs> I thought it would be better for users to just read off the channel rather than to open up pages?
<cdbs> jussi: there's one factoid for sbackup
<cdbs> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<jussi> cdbs: then call it like this
<jussi> !info deja-dup
<ubottu> deja-dup (source: deja-dup): Backup utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.1.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 418 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<cdbs> jussi: I know info, anyway, noted. will take care from the next time onwards
<jussi> cdbs: normally, factoids shouldnt be just single program info.
<cdbs> okay
<cdbs> !deja-dup =~ /repositoried/repositories/
<ubottu> I'll remember that cdbs
<jussi> cdbs: I think its best to just alias those 2 to the backup factoid, and add thinks there if you need to.
<jussi> !no, deja-dub is <alias>backup
<ubottu> I know nothing about deja-dub yet, jussi
<jussi> !no, deja-dup is <alias>backup
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> !no, duplicity is <alias>backup
<cdbs> thanks jussi
<ikonia> !info gnome-commander
<ubottu> gnome-commander (source: gnome-commander): nice and fast file manager for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8.8-2 (maverick), package size 3224 kB, installed size 8044 kB
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, srk9 said: ubottu: Yeah, that is my problem.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Nighht)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-13
<pangolin> again again!
<Gary> shall we pretend I was not that immature?
<elky> Wait, gary's alive?
<pangolin> I now have a new goal of recieving a kick from each person in this channel
<elky> LTNS bro
<pangolin> receiving*
<elky> ! o p s  ^ :D
<ubottu> elky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gary> yeah, I'm too busy with life at the mo :'( but also :-)
<AlanBell> it is better to give than to recieve, they should have told you that at school
<elky> wiggly eyebrows busy, or boring busy?
<pangolin> kick me you fools
<Gary> boring most;y
<elky> aww
<Gary> pangolin: I almost used the wrong command then, and klined you!
<elky> go go go
<pangolin> Gary: i would have deserved it
<pangolin> Gary: just make it a short kline if you do, please :)
<Gary> pangolin: did you mean to say that in #defocus ?
<pangolin> Gary: I did /amsg thinking it was going to PM all you in here
<Gary> lol
<elky> someone accidentally discovered amsg
<pangolin> heh
<pangolin> I knew of it, just not the right way
<AlanBell> wow, that is a bad command
<elky> yes, and if you start greeting with it, i will ban you from everywhere i can.
<pangolin> nope I will unbind it
 * pangolin doesn't want to upset elky more then what she already is :P
<Unit193> pangolin: I can't kick, no privs, but I'd gladly go to a channel where I can ;)
<pangolin> go for it
<h00k> pangolin: why do you want to be kicked in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<pangolin> h00k: you want me to repeat my explanation of my fail huh
<h00k> pangolin: no, I'll read up later
<h00k> I'm too lazy to care :)
<pangolin> k, just kick me!
<pangolin> foo
<h00k> pangolin: kick or remove.
<pangolin> OMG
<pangolin> let's have a vote
<h00k> I win the vote!
<h00k> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ibmthinkpad said: ubottu: that is not my problem. at all. I can't even install ubuntu.
<stlsaint> ah crap do we have to reside in #ubuntu also??
<Flannel> stlsaint: Where are you an operator?
<stlsaint> official channels just in lubuntu channels and maybe ubuntu-beginners (i think)
<Flannel> stlsaint: then no, you wouldn't need to be in #ubuntu
<stlsaint> kk, cool
<stlsaint> i dont know if it has gotten better but when i first joined that channel (few years ago) it was mixed with extreme chaos and lack of manners
<h00k> it's roughly the same
<stlsaint> smh
<h00k> !away > MRB[away]
<bazhang> trolls reporting trolls
<ubottu> escott called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> removed.
<ubottu> superdave321 called the ops in #ubuntu (Olya)
<bazhang> premature
<bazhang> well have OLya in PM but he/she refuses to listen. just "ok read link help me now!"
<pangolin> his files are gone.
<bazhang> and his language skills are suddenly improving a lot
<Tm_T> morning
<bazhang> thats a new variation on Ubuntu
<Myrtti> Morning \(^_____^)/
<pangolin> woooohooo
<bazhang> someone with access in #kubuntu may want to have a look see
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (wowan stugurik)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from wowan)
<bazhang> and foul abusive PMs
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> just when you're moment away
<Myrtti> did we forget +c from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Myrtti> should I re-enable it?
<Tm_T> that factoid should just be dropped
<Myrtti> the problem isn't the factoid, really
<Myrtti> do we want people to use colours in -offtopic?
<Flannel> colors have been enabled for over a week, no one has exploded.  I'd say it's a non-issue.
<knome> unless it's an issue :)
<Tm_T> I'm ok having the capability available, not ok abusing it
<knome> errr, until
<Tm_T> and I call that factoid abusing it
<Flannel> Tm_T: I'd call you a stick in the mud
<Tm_T> Flannel: <3
<knome> at least not the mud with a stick
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from olya)
<jpds> Watching.
<jpds> Gone.
<Myrtti> I'm not sure that was an exploit
<Myrtti> ah, but the message they posted was offensive
<ikonia> no but "CIA friends fuck lamas" wasn't in line :)
<Myrtti> nevermind me, selective eyesight
<Myrtti> I'm so happy I switched to tmux from screen, it does show the UTF better
<AlanBell> it does, apparently there is code in an irssi branch somewhere to do extended UTF properly, but I couldn't be bothered to compile it
<ikonia> I don't think anyone could
<ikonia> maybe that will be this weeks interesting task
<Myrtti> if the only benefit you hope to gain is the UTF support, don't bother and just use tmux over screen
<Myrtti> it's not that difficult and I know the magic line to get rid of the statusbar on the bottom :-)
<ikonia> I don't really care about UTF support
<ikonia> I just thought I'd package up irssi for fun
<Myrtti> hehe
<AlanBell> I would do it if byobu wasn't switching to tmux anyway
<ikonia> byoby ?
<AlanBell> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): powerful, text based window manager and shell multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 4.37-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 74 kB, installed size 700 kB
<ikonia> ahh,
<AlanBell> makes screen more cuddly
<Myrtti> !dmb-ping ~= s/ persia,//
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<MrChrisDruif> Myrtti; added persia to the dmb ping?
<Myrtti> removed
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, okay
<Myrtti> hiya guys, anything we can help you with?
<mneptok> Myrtti: something i'm dealing with
<mneptok> OK folks.
<shadowe989> Hey hey :)
<mneptok> first, i read some /lastlog. Free Software ideology discussions are !ot for a support channel.
<mneptok> agreed?
<zykotick9> mneptok: i have to agree with shadow989, my origional comment was disrespectiful and not in line with Ubuntu's Code of Conduct.  I'm sorry for creating an issue, it was my fault.
<shadowe989> I agree
<zykotick9> shadowe989: i'm sorry.
<mneptok> zykotick9: and yes, i sat down after you made a questionable comment.
<zykotick9> and yes, FSF discussion is certainly OT
<shadowe989> zykotick9, No worries, I'm sorry for the tone of my responses to you.
<zykotick9> shadowe989: it was my fault, sorry man.
<mneptok> shadowe989: just be sorry for responding at all. ;)
<zykotick9> shadowe989: are we good?
<shadowe989> Its not a big deal guys
<mneptok> shadowe989: next time, /join #ubuntu-ops and spend some time typing that lengthy "zykotick9 #u WTF?" inputline. 'k?
<shadowe989> Yeah everything is good. zykotick9 a mod?
<zykotick9> shadowe989: no
<shadowe989> Oh okay, not use to the way Ubuntu operates on freenode. :)
<mneptok> shadowe989: nope, but people in this channel are, and volunteered to deal with such stuff. take advantage of the free concierge service.
<mneptok> make us do the dirty work.
<mneptok> don't respond, inform ops, keep the channel clear. makes everyone happy. i'm happy. you happy?
<shadowe989> yeah I'm happy with that.
<zykotick9> shadowe989: take care.
<shadowe989> Same to you :)
<zykotick9> mneptok: thanks, sorry for causing this issue.  It really was my fault.
<mneptok> excellent. thank you for the time, folks. i'm runiing to get moar coffee. please note the no-idling plicy in the /topic.
<shadowe989> take care all
<mneptok> that was easy.
<jussi> mneptok: well done!
 * mneptok likes sane users
<Myrtti> wjlafrance: you ok?
<wjlafrance> Yeah, I just joined for no good reason :P
<mneptok> wjlafrance: well, there is no-idling. go look into the Kawasaki KLX250SF and i'll ttyl. :P
<wjlafrance> ah, just saw that :P
<wjlafrance> ttyl
 * oCean pats mneptok on the back
<mneptok> dealing with the pre-contrite is a cakewalk.
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (designbybeck appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (BluesKaj appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (swmiller6 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<pangolin> LjL: false positive ^
<Myrtti> I wonder what on earth triggered that
<pangolin> not sure
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (LjL appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<oCean> don't be shy
<LjL> i've investigated a bit about the false positive. now i've tweaked things a little so it's less likely to happen again.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-14
<phillw> as a sneak... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/926893
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 926893 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "There is NO Clipboard Manager in Lubuntu - a basic feature yet very important" [Undecided,Fix released]
<phillw> indeed ubottu it has.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Malicious website)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Malicious website)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Malicious website)
<bazhang> <Lint> cambazz, dpkg -i --force-depends <name>
<Pici> Whats wrong with ubottu?
<ikonia> bazhang: I'm getting very tired of monitoring lint/warning him
<ikonia> Pici: see the secret channel
<Myrtti> services are lagging quite badly too
<Myrtti> I think
<Pici> ah
<Myrtti> that took about five seconds in my counter
<Pici> Seems to be close to instantaenous here.
<Myrtti> interesting
<LjL> services problems are unrelated to ubottu problems though
<LjL> also, floodbots need to be ignoring the bot :\
<Myrtti> LjL: it just adds to the multitude of problems we're having
<LjL> i can't make them ignore it though, because ubottu.com being down means its pastebin doesn't work so they cannot update code...
<Pici> ubottu.com isn't down.
<LjL> Pici: eh, it sort of is
<LjL> Pici: the root filesystem on it is read-only
<Pici> ah. I suppose it is.
<Myrtti> trying not to give them the satisfaction of being kicked
<Myrtti> lovely, being abusive in pm
<ikonia> Myrtti: that same host is banned in ##backtrack-linux too
<ikonia> so clearly enjoys being stupid in channels
 * Myrtti considers should I even consider replying his messages
<ikonia> judging by his comments in #freenode, no
<ikonia> floodbots just undid his +q as he was flooding while muted
<Myrtti> yeah, I know
<Pici> its going to be a long day
<ikonia> in newyork city.
<ikonia> (name the song)
<ikonia> 13:53 <FatDude> Fuck you nigger.
<Pici> how pleasant
<ikonia> I wonder if I was wrong in my decision
<bazhang> dont know that song
<Pici> me either.
<bazhang> ikonia, not wrong at all
<ikonia> sorry, sarcasm doesn't come across on irc
<Myrtti> I first thought of kicking jake, but his hostname is a clear sign of troll
<bazhang> he's done it in at least four channels, and then in #ubuntu , and said wrong channel
<popey> i am singing that damn song now thanks ikonia
<Myrtti> so I figured that their *aim* is to get kicked and banned
<ikonia> popey: did you get it ?
<ikonia> (don't share it)
<Myrtti> so refusing to give them the satisfaction of it...
<ikonia> Myrtti: I'm sure you can see in freenode that they are hitting a few channels now
<ikonia> (I assume you are watching)
<Myrtti> yeah
<ikonia> excellent
<Myrtti> I'm just trying very hard not to participate in the trollfest since I was the op in question and in there I'm more staff
<ikonia> it's fine, just didn't know if you where watching
<Myrtti> opinions on banforwarding em to ##fix_your_connection?
<ikonia> I was just pondering that
<ikonia> I was going to give it one more /part/join
<ikonia> I saw she was having a hard time in #kubuntu and #freenode
<ikonia> it seems to have settled a little
<Pici> its great that ubottu.com is down and all the short urls are broken
<jrib> hmm
<jrib> not so great :/
<Pici> mneptok: the bot is down, its not going to work.
<mneptok> gone now, yes. but has it been not serving factoids when /join'ed?
<Pici> mneptok: AlanBell was trying to run a clone of it... wasn't working so well.
<Pici> ubottu.com itself is having server issues.
<mneptok> ah.
<pangolin> speak of the devil :)
<AlanBell> o/ jussi01
<Unit193> Hello, Sebastien. How may we help you?
<Sebastien> Good morning ubuntuers, i would like to ask permission to generate statistical pages like this one: http://chanstats.x10.mx/ubuntu.freenode.html  WITHOUT public announcements. I had permission to do it on #ubuntu-qc
<Sebastien> Just making a quick "polite move" ans ask official permission before proceding.
<Sebastien> ans/and *
<AlanBell> hi Sebastien
<Sebastien> Hello AlanBell
<Sebastien> Btw, i made my first wiki page today. thanks with the help of the #ubuntu-qc guys: https://wiki.ubuntu.org/Sebastien
<AlanBell> so what makes that? is it a bot or logs from your client or scraping logs from teh website?
<Sebastien> Its a program in my client (mIRc) that i run as a third parti.
<Sebastien> party *
<AlanBell> ok, so not a bot
<Sebastien> No sir, here is a screen shot of the program: http://puu.sh/gW3J
<Sebastien> and i have baught a rightfull liscence from the distrubutor to have the complete options.
<AlanBell> you appear to be running on a sub-standard operating system, but apart from that, looks great :)
 * h00k coughs
<Sebastien> Its windblows :P
<Sebastien> I have to run it on this desktop to use mIRC. (i am a big fan of the client and the scripting capability)
<AlanBell> nice charts, they look pretty
<Sebastien> Thank you :)
<AlanBell> anyone see a downside to this?
<beuno> well, the logs are public anyway, aren't they?
<Sebastien> just a quick note, i make no public spam/advertisement about those page except on the index page of the site.
<AlanBell> it is all public data, and not a bot so looks fine to me
 * beuno loves visualisation of public data
<Sebastien> beuno, they are, but some channels might have rules that they disallow such actions. that i respect.
<Sebastien> My favorite part is the relation map ( bottom of the first page)
<MrChrisDruif> Your background looks familiar Sebastien ^_^
<AlanBell> Sebastien: yeah, I think we are quite open about it, this is summary data of public logs, and pretty awesome stuff too
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, congratz on your first wiki page Sebastien
<beuno> Sebastien, as far as I know, none of the #ubuntu-* channels have any policy to prevent it
<AlanBell> we are careful about allowing bots into the channel, but as this isn't one I thini it is fine
<beuno> if they public the logs it's because it's public
<Sebastien> Thank you MrChrisDruif, i was told this is step 1 to become a ubuntu official member.
<phillw> looks good here - good to see that ActionParsnip does get some sleep :)
<maco> wow, ActionParsnip is more talkative than ubottu
<Sebastien> Hehe :)
<Sebastien> With time, i hope to be parked in here and do your job :P Till then ill try to amuse everyone with those skills of mine :P hehehe
<Sebastien>  <+MrChrisDruif> Your background looks familiar Sebastien ^_^
<phillw> Sebastien: that wiki link you posted gives me The requested URL /Sebastien was not found on this server.
<Sebastien> you mean the background on the screenshot, or on the wiki ?
<Sebastien> phillw, you might want to try again. because it was seen by various people today.
<MrChrisDruif> Sebastien; screenshot, you've been able to set a custom background for your wiki page? O_O
<Sebastien> phillw: look: http://puu.sh/gW6k
<Sebastien> MrChrisDruif, look this link ^ i didn't.
<phillw> Sebastien: is gibing me a 404 Error. It may be the server, or my system.
<AlanBell> .com not .org
<Sebastien> Indeed phillw.  maybe clear your cookies/cache ?
<maco> ubuntu.org is a spiritual site
<phillw> Sebastien: or maybe post the correct link :P
<Sebastien> OH wow
<Sebastien> that sounds noobish. lmao
<MrChrisDruif> phillw; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sebastien ?
<Sebastien> Yes, sorry.
<Sebastien> One moment, phone.
<mneptok> !info pisg
<mneptok> *facepalm*
<mneptok> our poor little friend
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: that's better!
<Sebastien> i *coulc* enable public trigger of this page and reply the link via notice if wanted.
<Sebastien> could *
<phillw> Oh, MrChrisDruif we have a temp bot on #lubuntu to serve as factoids / bug numbers until ubottu is back in the land of the living.
<Unit193> mneptok: pisg (source: pisg): Perl IRC Statistics Generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72-1 (oneiric), package size 216 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<mneptok> Sebastien: you do realize the disk and CPU usage you'll see for a channel like #u come December, right?
<AlanBell> phillw: ubottu is on its way back
<MrChrisDruif> What bot phillw ?
<phillw> AlanBell: of that I have no doubt :)
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: one of Unit193's bots... it is well behaved, as would be expected of Unit193
<phillw> AlanBell: if it a server problem, I have one doing very little that IRC is allowed on. - Thre down side..... it is CentOS and I have not learned how to make the VM for ubuntu yet.
<AlanBell> we have no shortage of servers, but yes, there was an issue with this particular one for a bit, it was up for 440 days leading up to today so it probably deserves a few hours off
<Sebastien> mneptok i don't really mind, since this computer is used only for mIRC and mIRC stats.
<mneptok> Sebastien: and do not enable anything automated in your client, link serving up a URL.
<mneptok> s/link/like
<phillw> AlanBell: that's fine. I will get the VM up and running. I've been told I do do not need the horse power for approx 18 months, so ubuntu are welcome to use it as a fall back.
<MrChrisDruif> Sebastien; it seems you can use some wiki-fu?
<MrChrisDruif> As in kung-fu but than for wiki?
<AlanBell> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Sebastien> I do have an available script that will perform a stat page like http://chanstats.x10.mx/ubuntu.freenode.html it triggers on specific words to be updated. It works on ALL the channels i am on. Its *NOT* publicly spamming any channels. You can usually find the page with http://chanstats.x10.mx/channelname.network.html
<MrChrisDruif> Sebastien; ^
<Sebastien> I just added this info on my wiki page
<AlanBell> Sebastien: does any of that stuff run on ubuntu?
<Sebastien> this is the regex line i use in mIRC to trigger the build
<Sebastien> /^[!@.](webstats|mircstats|stats|genstats)$/Si
<Sebastien> AlanBell its especially built for windows. but they do have parsers capability to use different logfile types.
<Sebastien> like eggdrop.log and xchat.log
<Sebastien> i never tried those unfortunatly, i run pisg on eggdrop. and i never likes xchat
<Sebastien> liked *
<AlanBell> how about logs like this http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/12/31/%23ubuntu.txt
<MrChrisDruif> Sebastien; you'd like some help with your wiki page?
<AlanBell> there are other stats scripting thingies about, several open source ones
<Sebastien> MrChrisDruif, if you want :) any form of help to push me a little in direction of becoming a member of ubuntu is greatly appreciated :)
<Sebastien> AlanBell yes its possible :)
<MrChrisDruif> I've noticed you mindfully broke your email address to avoid spam Sebastien ?
<Sebastien> let me try and generate a page with your log
<Sebastien> MrChrisDruif indeedd
<AlanBell> Sebastien: lets move this conversation into #ubuntu-bots-team as this is not quite the right place for it
<MrChrisDruif> Sebastien; I just /msg you ^_^
<Sebastien> Perfect AlanBell, do you wish me to part #ubuntu-ops now?
<AlanBell> yes please
<Sebastien> thank you for your time guys :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots-team, AlanBell said: ubottu.com is one of our community controlled servers so we can do stuff on that (it had a bit of a bad day today, but normally it is fine)
<AlanBell> silly silly ubottu
<h00k> teehee
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<Myrtti> ircstats can be run from irssi logs as well...
 * mneptok uses pisg to do just that
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-15
<pangolin> !guidelines > nmap
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic [uncle_rom] (~uncle_rom@ppp-70-225-179-119.dsl.chmpil.ameritech.net): uncle_rom continuing personal attacks even after being asked to stop
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> r00t_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> * [wutd0_] (~wutd0_@pool-98-112-128-136.lsanca.fios.verizon.net): Phenny Palmersbot, http://inamidst.com/phenny/
<bazhang> some kind of wiki bot?
<ubottu> welp_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> r00t_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> pretty sure welp is one of them...
<bazhang> seems like it
<Jake> (08:44:25) (Jake) hi
<Jake> (08:44:25)  [ø] Error: Cannot send to #ubuntu
<Jake> y
<pangolin> give me a moment to look
<pangolin> try now
<Jake> ty
<Myrtti> why
<Myrtti> no
<pangolin> why no?
 * elky raises an eyebrow
<Myrtti> well you didn't see the pm's he sent me
<Myrtti> this might be somewhat interesting
<pangolin> I'll set a ban if you wish
<Myrtti> no worries, if he acts like it again it's easy enough to reinstate
<Myrtti> but just keep an eye on him
<Myrtti> well, that works too
<ikonia> hello Pancakez
<Pancakez> hello, I was thrown into #ubuntu-read-topic for some reason. Strange, my client says i connected on port 8001, and the "test me" is failing.
<ikonia> I see
<ikonia> I've just joined the channel to see what's going on, can you re-run the test please.
<Pancakez> sure
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> patebim!
<bazhang> sounds like a cross between pate and vim
<h00k> bah.
<Myrtti> so, any objections on +c on #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ikonia> +10
<ikonia> sorry, I missed a 0
<ikonia> +100
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-16
<Myrtti> !pm > jhfjhgfjhgf
<Myrtti> good night folks
<bazhang> <LoganShaw> but the phone came with a dumbed down version of ubuntu
<bazhang> ubuntu is on phones now?
<Tm_T> bazhang: I suspect that was android
<bazhang> Tm_T, ah ok
<Tm_T> ubuntu = linux, android = limited linux, so, android = dumbed down ubuntu
<bazhang> yeah he was majorly hostile in -ot yesterday
<ikonia> I've seen him before
<ikonia> shame, clearly a star trek deep space 9 fan
 * Pici thinks about the rules of accquisition
<ikonia> a wise set of guidelines to live by
<Myrtti> I would have perhaps pointed out the existance of this channel, but oh well.
<Myrtti> not a big loss
<ikonia> Myrtti: seen him before, discussion is not an option
<ikonia> he knows what he's doing, hence why he joined offtopic straight away to complain
<Myrtti> as I said, not a big loss.
<bazhang> attack, not complain
<ikonia> he's currently trying to get around the ban by changing his nick to uncle_rom_
<bazhang> * [Carmivore] (~carmivmor@unaffiliated/hardfu/bot/carmivore): Carmivore IRC Bot
<ikonia> I wonder what that does
<bazhang> the owner hardfu was just in #freenode talking about his bot PMing 10k users. nothing so far
<bazhang> ie would it be banned if it did that
<ikonia> then it goes
<ikonia> if the owner is talking about it in freenode - that is hte bot
<bazhang> nothing yet reported and it does not respond to comments
<Myrtti> I must be blind but I can't see him talking about it
<Myrtti> HardFu?
<Myrtti> oh yeah.
<bazhang> <HardFu> mquin: I have a scenario, a bot that freenode users can subscribe to for certain events, but I could have a problem if the bot would notify 10k users at the same time (again hypothetically speaking)
<bazhang> tired of all the lies and nonsense from Lint.
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> no more slack
<bazhang> he was going on and on earlier about "Ubuntu's password nonsense", ie not being able to login as root
<ikonia> yah, enough of it
<ikonia> I've warned him 3 - 4 times about it
<bazhang> in here?
<ikonia> idiot
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> sorry about that
<ikonia>  SheTuggedOnmypen
<ikonia> I wonder what his nickname is meant to be
<ikonia> (he just changed it to that)
<ikonia> and again SheTuggedMyPenor
<bazhang> any clue what lint is talking about? ignore broken packages, remove without removing?
<Pici> sounds like he wants to remove their them from the apt database but not actually uninstall them.
<Pici> s/apt/dpkg/
<bazhang> and he saids he needs to ignore broken packages
<bazhang> err says
<LjL> the answer is he can't because APT needs to at all times know what is on the filesystem, because APT is Big Brother
<bazhang> hi
<theadmin> What's up with this Lint person in #ubuntu ? He keeps joining and asking how to do normally impossible things, looks like some troll to me honestly :/
<ikonia> I'm inclined to agree
<bazhang> yeah, we're watching
<bazhang> thanks theadmin
<ikonia> he complains that the impossible can't be done and then $product is rubbish
<theadmin> Yeah
<theadmin> I don't think rpm actually does that either.
<theadmin> Then again rpm has just too many frontends, can't know all of them
<bazhang> standard option in rpm haha
<theadmin> rpm, rpm... I have no idea how people can actually use a package manger without an official frontend which can pull stuff from repos in a sane manner
<bazhang> it's not that bad. but if he thinks it's standard, then he's wrong
<theadmin> Now he claims he doesn't need dependencies for a package but needs the package
<theadmin> lol
<theadmin> This is actually somewhat amusing
<bazhang> homemade distro!
<theadmin> lol... Bet someone else just discovered remastersys
<bazhang> thats no longer developed last I checked
<theadmin> Ah... last *I* checked it was in like 2009 so pardon me
<theadmin> s/it//
<mneptok> theadmin: do you see bazhang and myself addressing cloudgeek in #u?
<mneptok> you're aware we're ops, right?
<theadmin> mneptok: Yeah, I just replied to him/her too
<mneptok> why?
<bazhang> well mneptok is.
<bazhang> I'm here for the cookies
<theadmin> why what?... I mean... Rules are rules... Nothing wrong if I try to explain right?
<mneptok> theadmin: well, yes, there is.
<bazhang> theadmin, redundancy
<mneptok> 1523 users. what is 1521 of them plus myself corrected someone?
<mneptok> s/is/if/
<theadmin> Meh okay *remembers not to correct anyone when an op is doing so*
<theadmin> mneptok: Sorry, but um, why are you so angry at me recently? Don't do this, don't do that... I'm not breaking the actual rules (or am I?...)
<mneptok> theadmin: look, no offense intended here. but the other day i mentioned you using "our" and "we" when discussing policy and procedure. i wrote that off to someone just feeling very connected to the project, and i think that's a positive.
<theadmin> mneptok: "our" and "we", I no longer am using those, well, at least I'm trying not to
<theadmin> mneptok: Just feels somewhat like you want to get rid of me or I offended you somehow
<mneptok> theadmin: today you insert yourself into a discussion between ops and a user. if this stuff keeps happening, i'll start to wonder if it's genuine enthusiasm, or some other, less altruistic need.
<theadmin> Heh if not for altruism I wouldn't really hang around trying to help people when I can on #ubuntu would I?
<theadmin> mneptok: Again, I mean no offense or anything like that by my actions, and if they are wrong I'm glad if you correct me, it just makes me wonder if it's something personal
<mneptok> theadmin: i tend to agree. so please, *do* hang around. but let ops handle users, and remember that there are people who have made years-long contributions that don't use possessive terms to describe the project.
<mneptok> (agree with that altruism inputline)
<theadmin> mneptok: I did stop using possessive terms... Very well then. As for users... Well, for instance right now PlaneCrazy1 has inserted an offtopic statement. Can I fire !offtopic or should I sit and wait for an op normally? I fail to understand what I'm supposed to do anymore
<mneptok> theadmin: when you see ops dealing with an issue, well, then ops are dealing with an issue.
<mneptok> theadmin: in fact, it's rare for us ops to get involved once one of us starts dealing with something.
<theadmin> mneptok: Ah cool. Well, correct me if this happens again, because I don't remember all ops by names and am at #ubuntu-ops only when I'm either seriously annoyed by something or when I have a question that's related to, well, ops
<mneptok>  /names #ubuntu-ops
<mneptok> this channel is not +s
<LjL> theadmin: as a general rule, avoid basically repeating what others have said, whether or not they're ops, especially if it's offtopic stuff.
<theadmin> LjL: Ah. Makes more sense now :)
<theadmin> LjL: Thanks
<mneptok> theadmin: sadly, the biggest offtopic offenders are all in this channel. because discussions of rules and procedures is not Ubuntu support. ;)
<LjL> right, so we try to keep those to a minimum in #ubuntu
<LjL> sometimes we fail
<theadmin> mneptok: Hm, well, why not perform such things in PM then? (more noticable, less disturbing the channel)
<LjL> theadmin: well that's not optimal either, because 1) you don't know whether someone else has done the same 2) you don't generally educate the channel about rules
<theadmin> Ah wait, silly question
<LjL> the problem is when what could have been a one-line warning turns into a debate, in #ubuntu
<mneptok> "I just got 1521 PMs telling me about some -offtopic channel!"
<mneptok> which is then offftopic itself.
<mneptok> and gets another 1521 PMs
<theadmin> mneptok: ...Does #ubuntu really have 1521 ops? wow.
<mneptok> lather. rinse, repeat.
<mneptok> theadmin: no, 1521 users
<theadmin> mneptok: Ah, k. Well I just realized how stupid that suggestion was myself :D
<mneptok> (or whatever)
<theadmin> By the way, um, this question is probably for #ubuntu-irc but is #ubuntu-offtopic really intended for "everything" or just "ubuntu-related discussions"? I'm too lazy to join either of those channels, besides last I've been to #ubuntu-offtopic it was kind of freaky there
<popey> its way more than ubuntu-related
<mneptok> theadmin: !guidelines and !coc apply in -ot, too. but a LOT of leeway is given.
<theadmin> I see
<LjL> theadmin: it's not Ubuntu related, actually anything Ubuntu related tends to be seen as support and turned down lately ;(
<mneptok> theadmin: "One does not simply walk into #ubuntu-offtopic."
<theadmin> mneptok: I have no idea what you mean by that, but ok
<mneptok> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lllsayM7YI1qkrl62o1_400.jpg
<theadmin> LjL: lol even the Unity rants?
<theadmin> Bet you get tons of those
<LjL> theadmin: well no those get turned down for other reasons
<mneptok> http://www.dcresource.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=58104&d=1314493582
<theadmin> I see...
<ubottu> In ubottu, Somelauw said: nautilus is the file manager of gnome.
<theadmin> ...Duh
<theadmin> lol
<ubottu> In ubottu, Somelauw said: metacity is the window manager of gnome. It is a very simple and archetypical window manager.
<theadmin> Meh anyway, see you everyone
<mneptok> i don't think i'd describe Nautilus as "simple" any more
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> install nautilus-elementary!
<bazhang> from the webupd8 PPA
<mneptok> did i piss you off in some way? offend the family? what?
<bazhang> mneptok, me? no, why would you think that?
<Myrtti> webupd8 :-D lol
<Myrtti> I think it was a go at these omnipresent webpublications with their PPA's
<bazhang> Myrtti, precisely
<bazhang> install the superOS repos!
<Myrtti> :-D
<bazhang> mneptok, my apologies for the confusion
<mneptok> bazhang: ;)
<bazhang> MS access via ubuntu?
<mneptok> i'm not surew that's possible, even with a cantilever.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> he's a -ru speaker, that must be a google translate
<mneptok> "console"
<mneptok> GOOG translates консоль as "cantilever"
<bazhang> ok
<h00k> !away > ohdae
<EvilResistance> I'd like permission to put a stats bot (which includes a private logging component that logs to files that are non-public-accessible) into #ubuntu.  it does nothing in-channel, but to remove any concern I'm happy to have a +q but on it.
<EvilResistance> its nickname is 'evidence', and it shares the nickserv account of the trekweb generic bot account, "TrekWebBot".  i can shift it to use the nickserv of the PennBot nickserv (which is the bot for the #ubuntu-us-pa loco channel) if you'd prefer, its got an unaffiliated nature.
<EvilResistance> actually, its going to use the PennBot nickserv, just so it doesnt show any real affiliation
<Pici> EvilResistance: What does this bot do?
<EvilResistance> Pici:  gathers generic statistics about #ubuntu, i.e. number of messages, number of users in-channel, maximum seen users in channel, etc.  stores that information so its available via direct privmsg to the bot only (so as not to have any misfires in #ubuntu).  Also simultaneously logs the channel traffic to a log file that does not face the internet and is only accessible via my local network, since i've decided i can't tr
<EvilResistance> ust my ZNC to keep accurate logs of what happens while i'm away
<EvilResistance> oops, charlimits :/
<EvilResistance> it doesn't do anything in-channel, except silent stats and logging.
<EvilResistance> (and the logging is private logging)
<Pici> Well, I don't think that'll be an issue.  Let me just bounce it off the rest of the IRCC.
<EvilResistance> to be perfectly safe, i've lobotomized it for #ubuntu and every other channel, so it doesnt respond to anything in channel, but to remove any potential concerns of this, i'm happy with a +q on it if the ops team would like that.
<EvilResistance> alright, i'll be patient
<EvilResistance> should i wait in this channel for a response from you guys, or should i just /part here, and await the response in #ubuntu-irc?
<Pici> EvilResistance: You may part, we'll get back to you
<EvilResistance> alrighty
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-17
<pangolin> identified!
<bazhang> oh lawd
<vibhav> 16:21 < k-rAd> kiss pangolin he's ubuntu's slut
<vibhav> 16:23 < k-rAd> i'm not muslim and neither are most ubuntu ops
<ikonia> what are you doing ?
<vibhav> ikonia: Please tell k-rAd to behave
<ikonia> vibhav: a.) you can tell him yourself b.) if you have a problem, can you explain it rather than just cutting and pasting random lines
<vibhav> Thats not random
<ikonia> vibhav: it is - what is going on? it's not in context
<ikonia> I'm looking at -offtopic now
<vibhav> I was reporting un-family friendly stuff
<vibhav> But anyways
<ikonia> it depends on the conte....
<ikonia> ooh,
<ikonia> the muslim line is not unfriendly
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic k-rad Some rants I didn't understand about kissing ops and how he's not gay, followed by calling a user a slut.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> what does being a C programmer have to do with knowing how to build things from source in Ubuntu
<bazhang> why is Lint still on that
<ikonia> it won't last longer than my last comment
<bazhang> he wants to just slam apt some more
<ikonia> he won't on this occasion
<jpds> Why would anyone want to slam APT?
<bazhang> it's Lint
<bazhang> he was saying earlier how rhythmbox developers are idiots
<ikonia> shock horror, I have a similar impression of his contribution
<bazhang> it's all he does. ask for the impossible, then slam Ubuntu for not doing it the standard rpm way
<ikonia> he doesn't seem to know rpm very well either though
<bazhang> true
<jpds> Well, it looks like he's in Siberia, so I imagine there's 50 feet of snow outside his door.
<mneptok> if you were using RPM that would only be 20 feet.
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> oh man, Cinnamon PPA :-|
<Myrtti> well I suppose people are allowed to play with their Ubuntu as much as they like.
<AlanBell> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<AlanBell> Unit193: what should it say?
<Unit193> Oneiric.
<AlanBell> oh, I guess not the maverick thing
<AlanBell> !wubi is <sed> /Maverick/Oneiric/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, AlanBell said: !wubi is <sed> /Maverick/Oneiric/
<AlanBell> hmm, maybe that doesn't work like that
<Unit193> wubi =~ s/Maverick/Oneiric/  does, if it knows you. Try @login?
<AlanBell> !no Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, AlanBell said: !no Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<AlanBell> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<AlanBell> !no Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<AlanBell> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Myrtti> !foo
<ubottu> foo is [bar|baz|wiggle]
<Myrtti> !foo ~= s/wiggle/wibble/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Myrtti said: !foo ~= s/wiggle/wibble/
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> !foo ~= s/wiggle/wibble/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Myrtti> !foo ~= s/wibble/wiggle/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<AlanBell> so does it not like me?
<AlanBell> !wubu ~= s/Maverick/Oneiric/
<ubottu> I know nothing about wubu yet, AlanBell
<AlanBell> !wubi ~= s/Maverick/Oneiric/
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<AlanBell> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<AlanBell> !wubi ~= s/maverick/oneiric/
<AlanBell> !wubi ~= s/10.10/11.04/
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<AlanBell> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.04 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<AlanBell> yay
<Unit193> 11.10* ;)
<AlanBell> !wubi ~= s/11.04/11.10/
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<AlanBell> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<AlanBell> !firewall ~= s/Lucid and Maverick/from Lucid onwards/
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<Unit193> Cool.
<bazhang> since when is +1 the debate design decisions channel
<mneptok> bazhang: i don't use +1 and i won't until they change the fonts and the most icons.
<bazhang> mneptok, hehe
<popey> +1
<theadmin> Can someone take care of "Herman_" in #ubuntu ? Obvious troll
<theadmin> Oh, pardon, didn't notice. Thank you Pici
<h00k> !away > bhunt|afk
<h00k> !away > iqpi|on
<h00k> !away > bhunt
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-18
<ubottu> OY1R called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> got him in PM
<bazhang> <blud> yeah, lorfus spammed me with a link about 'jews did wtc"
<bazhang> <dr_willis> lorfus:  is doing some on join spamming it seems
<bazhang> multiple reports on the rest of freenode as well
<bazhang> * [acceptance] (literalka@gimme.cheesefri.es): facility
<bazhang> looks like another shell of lorfus
<bazhang> got him in PM no response. so far just the one complint about PM spam that I can see
<bazhang> err complaint
<lasers`> Hello ops.
<lasers`> I joined #ubuntu recently and already received a private message from acceptance
<lasers`> With a link to pump? I don't know. I don't care to find out.
<lasers`> Wake, wake?
<lasers`> Wakey, wakey.
<Flannel> lasers`: Got it, thanks.
<lasers`> Flannel: Okay. Great. Cya later. :)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (alex_x25 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (a3whut appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (AiaRatat appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (azn_chop appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<theadmin> Woah, woah -- can someone take care of the mass spam in #ubuntu ?
<theadmin> Oh, idoru killed tham. Good.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1368 users, 6 overflows, 1374 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (alyuoy appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ANCA_29 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ayzza appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<theadmin> Is someone watching Zizzu in #ubuntu ? This is going on for way too long
<ikonia> ok
<Myrtti> I am watching but I'm having hard time telling if he's trolling or not
<ikonia> I've just seen it, theadmin I'll deal with it now
<oCean> theadmin: they're not causing a real problem, you could also soft ignore them
<theadmin> oCean, I know, that's true, I just think it's too much of a troll... Besides, it's an offtopic issue even if they're not trolling
<ikonia> theadmin: it's sorted
<theadmin> ikonia: Great, thank you a lot :)
<oCean> and how is this on topic? theadmin> Sorry everyone, I'll see y'all in 3 hours and 15 minutes -- going to take a nap. El Psy Congroo
<bazhang> (Max SendQ exceeded)   <---- that means was about to flood?
<marienz> bazhang: wasn't accepting messages from the ircd
<bazhang> marienz, ok thanks
<oCean> I thought it meant a client can't handle incoming "flood"?
<marienz> can be that, can be the client's network having died, afaik
<oCean> I see
<elky> bazhang, has he been a twit like this the whole time?
<bazhang> elky, like the "i've been hacked omg!", then yeah
<vibhav> ┌П┐(◣_◢)┌П┐ : Do these look like middle fingers?
<vibhav> 20:32 ::: HardDisk [harddisk@unaffiliated/harddisk] has quit [Quit: ┌П┐(◣_◢)┌П┐]
<bazhang> yes
<vibhav> thanks
<shadeslayer> hi!
<shadeslayer> I was wondering if someone could tell me who has ops for #kubuntu-bugs
<shadeslayer> the topic is horribly outdated
<bazhang>  /msg chanserv access #channel list
<shadeslayer> ah thanks!
<bazhang> np
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1532 users, 2 overflows, 1534 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1534 users, 9 overflows, 1543 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ch33z)
<ubottu> In ubottu, twobottu said: Error: "Hi!" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> In ubottu, twobottu said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<ikonia> twobottu ?
<h00k> It was in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, yofel said: ubottu: forums-#kubuntu is The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on Freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<pangolin> forums-#kubuntu is <reply> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<pangolin> no?
<Unit193> !
<pangolin> !no forums-#kubuntu is <reply> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<ubottu> I know nothing about forums-#kubuntu yet, pangolin
<pangolin> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<ikonia> can we remove #ubuntuforums channel and just add kubuntu forums url to the list
<ikonia> I think it's pretty useful for both kubuntu and ubuntu channels
<pangolin> !no forums is <reply> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net.
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<pangolin> like that?
<Flannel> Why remove the IRC channel?
<pangolin> not sure
<ikonia> pretty dead ?
<LjL> it's kind of dead lately tbh
<ikonia> don't have to remove it, just a suggestion
<pangolin> !no forums is <reply> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<pangolin> doesn't hurt to leave it I suppose
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1485 users, 6 overflows, 1491 limit))
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-19
<ubottu> Athanasius called the ops in #ubuntu (isanta x-chat exploit)
<ikonia> hey an
<ikonia> hey Athanasius
<Jordan_U> I asked them to come here, since I can't find anything about this xchat exploit from quick googling.
<ikonia> ahh
<Athanasius> Hi, I've been asked to join and explain why I called !_ops earlier - isantawhatshisface was using an exploit for GTK-for-windows, which primarily affect x-chat for windows and possibly pidgin, in that those clients are unable to display non-BMP unicode characters
<Athanasius> Such that affected clients will crash when they attempt to render it
<Jordan_U> Athanasius: Do you have a link detailing this exploit?
<Athanasius> the specific character used is one I have seen VERY routinely used in deliberate exploit attempts; ascii byte sequence is 243 160 129 159
<Athanasius> lemme check
<Athanasius> http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2012/02/01/5
<Athanasius> this might be it
<Athanasius> LjL and marienz know a good amount about it, I think
<Athanasius> (btw, for those who didn't notice, I used to lurk on IRC as AfterDeath, rather than Athanasius)
<Jordan_U> Athanasius: Thanks.
<Athanasius> Yep. Can/should I leave now?
<Flannel> Athanasius: Sure thing, thanks.
<Athanasius> k, baaaaaaaaaiiii :)
<Anastasius> Can someone tell me why I was just banned from #ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Anastasius: I removed you from #Ubuntu because you were offtopic, were asked to stop, and instead continued and gave an attitude.
<Anastasius> Jordan_U: Oh. What does that mean?
<pangolin> Means we don't appreciate the trolling
<Anastasius> Who was trolling?
<Jordan_U> Anastasius: That means that #ubuntu has guidelines, which you refused to follow. You can read the full guidelines here: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines Those are the conditions of use for #ubuntu.
<Anastasius> Jordan_U: What if I disagree with the guidelines, as set forth in that document that was clearly crafted by an ambulance chasing lawyer?
<pangolin> Anastasius: then you can email the ircc
<pangolin> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Anastasius> Oh, please.
<Anastasius> When Ubuntu finally swirls down the toilet as it follows the plan of Great Leader, what do you plan to do to maintain some illusion of power?
<pangolin> we'll burn that bridge when we cro...
<skmpy_> can I be op in #ubuntu plz
<ikonia> skmpy_: troll elsewhere or get banned
<skmpy_> are those really mutually exlusive?
<phix> yay
<ikonia> phix: not sure why are you are trying to be a problem, you know how to behave in #ubuntu yet you are trying to do the exact reverse,
<ikonia> any reason for this behaviour today ?
<phix> ikonia: just trying to help
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> infact phix you appear in our logs way too often for this sort of nonsense, I'd request you stay out of ubuntu for a while
<ikonia> it's clear you have trouble using the channel
<phix> hold n, on phone atm
<ikonia> phix: leave the channel and come back when you are free then
<phix> ok you were saying?
<ikonia> I'm done, nothing more to say
<phix> I didnt get any of it, apparantly I had to leave this channel
<ikonia> sure, I'll summerise
<phix> ok
<phix> That would be neat
<ikonia> you are constantly a problem in #ubuntu and have had many warnings/short term bans, it's clear you can't interact in the channel within it's guidelines, so you are not welcome in the channel at this time - you can now have a longer break from the channel
<phix> ikonia: I havnt been banned for at east 6 months or so, I was only offering help
<ikonia> phix: you know the rules, you've had them explained to you many many times before, so, lets make it another 6 months
<phix> Apparantly offering help is against guildlines
<phix> I Know
<phix> I thought helping was allowed
<ikonia> phix: calling people "mofos" isn't
<phix> or should I help in offtopic?
<ikonia> no, there is no support in #ubuntu-offtopic
<phix> ikonia: I was relating to the person that needed help, they were upset that people were being dicks to them
<ikonia> people where not being "dicks" to them
<ikonia> either way, you once again can't interact, so you're banned again,
<ikonia> phix: see you in 6 months (assuming you want to use the channel at that time)
<phix> just trying to reach them on their level, offer them support
<ikonia> phix: bye
<phix> ikonia: I see
<phix> You are being quite short with me
<ikonia> yes, as I don't want to do the normal hours of discussion with you
<ikonia> you've had your warnings/short bans/longer bans, you still can't fall in line, so discussion over
<phix> normal? I havnt spoken to you in like 6 or 8 months
<ikonia> and when do speak, you cause a problem.
<ikonia> phix: see you in 6 months
<phix> I have had no warnings, you just banned me
<phix> I was offering assistance
<ikonia> phix: you've had many warnings of how to behave, discussion over. Please leave the channel now
<phix> I appologise for offering my help in support of #ubuntu
<ikonia> accepted,
<ikonia> bye
<phix> I havnt finished yet
<ikonia> you have, bye
<phix> HOld on
<phix> I seem to have issues getting into #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> phix: banned from there too
<phix> For what may I ask/
<phix> Was I being rude in there too?
<ikonia> I'll check for you, hang on
<phix> thnx
<ikonia> is it saying you are banned ?
<phix> Yes
<phix> Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned)
<ikonia> ahhh found it
<ikonia> yes, it was your typical behaviour
<phix> ah, how long ago was that?
<ikonia> May 2001
<ikonia> 2011
<phix> That was a while ago
<ikonia> correct
<phix> Enough time passed you reckon?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> seeing as you've just shown you can't behave in #ubuntu
<ikonia> and you've had many warnings in the past,
<phix> In the past, a yr ago, in whch time I havnt reoffended
<ikonia> you just did
<ikonia> and you've had many warnings in the past, not just noe
<ikonia> one
<phix> excluding my outburst of offering help today that is
<phix> correct, a yr ago
<ikonia> correct, because you've been banned
<ikonia> 9 months ago - not a year ago
<phix> ok maths fail
<ikonia> that's fine,
<ikonia> it's not a massive issue,
<ikonia> see you in 6 months
<phix> yeah not as bad as offering hel, that is outragious
<ikonia> ok, bye
<phix> spelling fail too
<phix> ok so can you drop the ban in ubuntu-offtopic?
<ikonia> no, I've just said that
<ikonia> you'll do better if you start listening to what's being said to you
<ikonia> see you in 6 months, no need for any more discussion
<phix> yes you said a bunch of stuff that may be related to #ubuntu but not #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> ok, I'll be clear, you've banned in both.
<phix> there is
<phix> ok why am I being banned in offtopic for?
<ikonia> see you in 6 months, that's not going to change
<ikonia> phix: because I don't believe you can behave in line with the ubuntu guidelines
<phix> do you mind if I ask another op?
<ikonia> if there is another one free at this time, sure
<phix> I reckon I can
<phix> unban me and give it a ago
<ikonia> no
<phix> sure
<pangolin> phix: the ban in -offtopic was because you had just been kicked in #ubuntu for swearing, joined offtopic and swore.
<ikonia> phix: I'll give it 10 minutes for another op to show up / active in here,
<phix> pangolin: yes that was 9months ago, you want to drop that ban now?
<pangolin> seeing how you just got banned in #ubuntu. I don't see any chance of the offtopic ban being lifted.
<pangolin> phix: no. ikonia's decision stands.
<ikonia> phix: there you go, another op has concured.
<phix> pangolin: I was banned in #Ubuntu because ikonia doesn't like me
<phix> thnx ikonia
<phix> You too pangolin
<pangolin> ikonia: is many things but not vengeful
<ikonia> phix: your request for another operator to pass opion has been completed. Please leave the channel and see you in 6 months
<phix> I am glad we sorted that mess out
<ikonia> phix: bye
<phix> see you later
<phix> /part BRB
<phix> lol
<pangolin> staff exploit attempt ^
<ikonia> ?
<pangolin> that is an xchat exploit
<ikonia> what is ?
<pangolin> all the little squares
<ikonia> he said "brb" - "be right back"
<pangolin> I'll post a ss
<ubottu> hydrox24 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> _Marcus called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Canadian1296 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Sometimes I hate people.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> pangolin called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (this is intentional)
<Ben64> someone keeps asking about Ubuntu for gay people
<Ben64> :|
<ubottu> urfr332gO called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<pangolin> removed them
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from gaflana)
<Ben64> i'm back, because he's back
<Ben64> tried to direct him to offtopic, but he keeps pestering me in particular
<Ben64> <Gaflana> Ben64, have dinner together? ...
<Corey> bazhang: Finally.
<bazhang> Corey, if he comes back I will ban.
<Corey> bazhang: Give it a minute. :-)
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> capcook, can we help you?
<Suppa_Spic> Why I was kicked from ubuntu
<bazhang> Suppa_Spic, just a moment
<capcook> no, just teading
<capcook> **reading
<Suppa_Spic> hello
<Suppa_Spic> capcook: ?
<bazhang> capcook, if you do not have an issue, please exit the channel, thanks
<capcook> ok. a minute. turn off my router
<Suppa_Spic> hello
<Suppa_Spic> anybody here?
<bazhang> Suppa_Spic, yes
<Corey> Yes?
<Suppa_Spic> Why I was kicked from ubuntu
<bazhang> Suppa_Spic, you were asked to stop with the discussion of windows games and move it to #winehq after checking the appdb
<Corey> We're not really big on asking the same thing repeatedly. :-)
<bazhang> Suppa_Spic, I asked you several times to do that, and you continued. that is why
<Suppa_Spic> what's wrong about that?
<Suppa_Spic> So I can't ask questions about games compatibility with Ubento?
<Corey> Suppa_Spic: Not the same question over and over and over, no.
<bazhang> Suppa_Spic, ubuntu is not the place to discuss individual windows games support, #winehq is
<Suppa_Spic> Corey: it was not the same question iirc
<bazhang> at any rate Suppa_Spic it was just a remove, and not a ban.
<Corey> Suppa_Spic: Was there anything else?
<Suppa_Spic> ok thank guys, you're all really helpful
<bazhang> Suppa_Spic, could you please change the last part of your nick to something more suitable
<Suppa_Spic> bazhang: ummmmh I've been using this nick for years, what's wrong about it?
<bazhang> Suppa_Spic, some users have complained about the 'Spic' part as being offensive
<Corey> It's more offensive than we generally prefer to see in the #ubuntu- namespace.
<Suppa_Spic> ummmh ok
<pangolin> change the nick means, change the nick.
<pangolin> Please.
<Suppa_Spic> ummmh ok
<Suppa_Spic> it is possible to change my nick in one channel only?
<Corey> No.
<Suppa_Spic> I want to keep my nick in the other channels I join
<elky> you can connect a second time with a less racist nick for ubuntu channels
<Suppa_Spic> ummmh it's not racist
<elky> spic is actually very racist
<Corey> Sure it is. "Spic is an ethnic slur used in the United States for a person of Hispanic background. "
<Suppa_Spic> I am Mexican and is not racist
<Corey> Suppa_Spic: It's a term we don't accept here.  Please change it or /part.
<Suppa_Spic> ummmh ok
<pangolin> doesn't help if he is still in #ubuntu using the nick
<Corey> pangolin: Another slap will get him sorted.  I've been shadowing him for half an hour now.
<Corey> And boom goes the dynamite.
<bazhang> <dRounse> where is the linux family? obvi ubuntu is racist against other flavors
<bazhang> huh?
<bazhang> so #ubuntu should support all others or it's "racist" ?
<bazhang> for context: he was asked not to recommend MINT in #ubuntu
<pangolin> where did he say that?
<bazhang> a couple lines before the crazy white southerners line
<pangolin> oh
<popey_> hmm, did my connection bounce a lot or something? Was I booted from #ubuntu?
<bazhang> * popey_ (~alan@popey.com) has left #ubuntu
<popey> that was a minute or two back so i could /nick popey
<popey> oh i see a lot of ping timeouts last night
<popey> nvm
<bazhang> not booted that I can see
<Myrtti> popey: massive ping timeout, floodbots recognised it as mass join, set the channel protected, banforwarded you to #ubuntu-unregged, we cleared it...
<popey> ta
<oCean> nat0.staffs.ac.uk  <rootkit> ubuntu is kinda bloated
<bazhang> <Lint> hoijui, that's gtk for you
<bazhang> in response to a bug report
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu LINT more of the same mocking commentary
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> by druif I guess he means mrchrisdruif
<bazhang> ie monsterripper
<oCean> I guess so. The link is failing for me anyway
<ikonia> oCean: staffs unit again
<ikonia> oops, stayed oped
<oCean> ikonia: yes, and same behaviour as before, complaining in #freenode about being unfairly banned etc
<ikonia> oCean: do you believe it to be the same user ?
<oCean> ikonia: well, can't say for certain, but the complaining in #freenode is the same, about "abusive ops" and all
<ikonia> do you have a log of the comments from #freenode ?
 * LjL wonders what exactly it is about emulators that makes it any different from asking what's a recommended email client or something else
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> followed by stfu
<LjL> i love people who just make up rules
<LjL> like the fellow earlier who wanted a pastebin for one line of output
<Silverlion> test
<mneptok> fail
<ikonia> it works
<mneptok> err ... PASS!
<Silverlion> mneptok i know
<Silverlion> :D
<ikonia> I note rly has not come back after he actually started getting help
<ikonia> I suspect he just wanted to rant
<bazhang> dot files?
<ikonia> dot files ?
<bazhang> that was his initial complaint
<ikonia> ooh really
<ikonia> it changed to "boot up is poor" then to "hard disk seeks are slow"
<ikonia> I suspect just rants
<bazhang> and he abused two helpers in the process iceroot and monkeydust
<mneptok> he's baaaaaaaack
<Silverlion> mneptok who?
<bazhang> rly
<Silverlion> can someone enlighten me? who is back?
<bazhang> user with the nick of 'rly'
<Silverlion> which chan?
<bazhang> #ubuntu
<Silverlion> ok, joined this chan willing to help
<ikonia> tried to explain to rly that he neeeds to change how he speaks to people, refused to as they are all idiots, now ranting that I know nothing and can't help and he knows all systems inside out, change him to +b and ignoring his rants in pm to let him rant himself out
<bazhang> rly, hi
<rly> Hi, please ban ikonia for not even responding to information which he/she asked and thus trolling.
<rly> If you care to ask a question and ignore the answer, you are -- by definition -- a troll.
<Silverlion> rly rly
<bazhang> rly, this is to discuss your ban
<bazhang> Silverlion, please dont
<Silverlion> bazhang copy that
 * Silverlion stands down
<rly> My ban was the result of implicitly making stupid people feel stupid.
<rly> I think that just sums it up, doesn't it?
<bazhang> rly, well there are guidelines for the channel as well as a code of conduct
<rly> The guide lines also say to never speak badly of Ubuntu, even when it is craptastic?
<rly> The guide lines were of course created by a fascist movement, you.
<bazhang> rly, it's a tech support channel, not a rant channel
<rly> Ok, here we go. I just love to talk to people who continue to defend their lack of technical skills is a reason to ban me.
<bazhang> rly, hello
<rly> hello
<bazhang> rly, lets move this forward please
<rly> I think you can only ask 'where is the start button' in #ubuntu.
<bazhang> rly, please have a look at the guidelines and the code of conduct for ubuntu channels
<bazhang> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<rly> The code of conduct, I am sure, does not rule out idiots playing admin.
<bazhang> rly, you're not helping
<rly> bazhang: I have nothing against you, at this moment.
<rly> bazhang: it is just that ikonia is a moron.
<rly> Can't really help it.
<bazhang> lets be civil and move this forward please
<bazhang> name-calling won't do that
<rly> If he actually wanted to help, he would have done something with me taking the time to find the performance data.
<rly> Now, he didn't and as such it is just a time wasting piece of cockroach.
<bazhang> rly, much as I want to help, if you persist with such, there's no way to augh
<ikonia> you warned him multiple times to stop with the name calling, he continues, no point progressing if he can't stop such basic tasks
<Silverlion> rly. good day
<ikonia> he was kicked from the channel
<Silverlion> which chan he is now?
<ikonia> no channels
<Silverlion> :(
<Silverlion> ok
<ikonia> he's also just logged off, so I suspect he'll try to join #ubuntu with a different nick/no cloak
<ikonia> I suggest keeping an eye open
<ikonia> bazhang: what was that about ?
<ikonia> I'm not going to push to find out based on your !ot
<bazhang> he's just constantly mocking ikonia
<oCean> Lint has MANY ot warnings
<ikonia> tedious now
<bazhang> just making sure that he gets a mark
<bazhang> doing the ! or @comment here achieves that
<Silverlion> bazhang what this about ! or @ comment?
<bazhang> Silverlion, if a user receives four !warnings, then the bot will record it
<Silverlion> bazhang thx for info ;)
 * Silverlion goes to born some linux mint ;)
<bazhang> Silverlion, similarly if we @comment #channel user /behavior they get a mark in the ban tracker
<Silverlion> omg i need a lot to learn :(
<Silverlion> i am good at talking but remembering intel that is my lack
<Myrtti> ikonia: oneiric, not pangolin
<Myrtti> er, precise
<ikonia> oops, the other guy confused me, thanks
<Silverlion> re
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> yeah yeah
<Silverlion> ikonia: what is that call?
<ikonia> someone did an exploit in #ubuntu
<ikonia> (to try to get peoples clients to drop)
<ikonia> Flannel: for 15 years of experience this guy sure is sloppy
<Pici> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse certain bugs that cause unintended behavior. When bitten by these, #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit and more about a recent bug at http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1132-1/
<Silverlion> great ^^ i am not allowed in this chan
<Flannel> You're not allowed in which channel?
<Silverlion> u-ops-monitor
<Pici> o
<Pici> one monment
<Flannel> Ah.
<AlanBell> not the most exciting of channels :)
<Flannel> Silverlion: The bots use that channel as a scratchpad to call ops with various things
<Flannel> It just happens to be a channel that the floodbots and ubottu are both in
<Silverlion> Flannel: so where was this user who did the exploid?
<Flannel> since ops calls are routed here, we get info without the floodbots having to be in this channel
<Flannel> Silverlion: in #ubuntu
<Silverlion> only trying to learn
<Silverlion> another question: how can an op see from the messages of the bots what happens?
<ikonia> match up what the bots are telling you to what's going on in the channel
<Silverlion> ok, how am i going to identify a user who exploids?
<ikonia> that requires time/experience
<ikonia> maybe a little research on irc exploits to get a high level idea
<ikonia> eg: you saw the guy in this example do a dcc sent to the channel
<Flannel> They say "D C C send start key logger garbage"  with a few of the spaces removed, and garbage being some garbage characters
<Flannel> that actually is two (three?) exploits wrapped into one.
<Flannel> but recently (past year or two) that's been the most common
<ikonia> Silverlion: it will just click as you see it more and more
<ikonia> Flannel: I've not seen it in an age until yesterday
<Flannel> ikonia: Well, the xchat ones have been common recently, but this is the classic, if you will :)
<ikonia> yeah, it's picked up recently, after not seeing it for a long time
<elky> it's probably been posted to reddit by a skiddie or something
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (Kaan_M_32)
<Silverlion> ok sorry for my stupid questions. but why was there another op-call in #u`?
<Silverlion> couldn't find a reason
<ikonia> the guy was spamming
<ikonia> as you can see the call shows the name Kaan_M_32
<ikonia> 22:36 < Kaan_M_32> IF YOU WANT TO MAKE MONEY COME TO http://www.borabux.com/?ct=mirc
<Silverlion> ikonia: thx for enlightment ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-11
<IdleOne> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dax said: !lxde is <reply> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dax said: !desktop ~= s/IceWM/!LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM/
<IdleOne> both done ^
<ubottu> In ubottu, SonikkuAmerica said: !enlightenment is !e
<IdleOne> !e
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<IdleOne> !enlightenment
<IdleOne> ubottu: enlightenment is <alias> e
<ubottu> But enlightenment already means something else!
<IdleOne> !-enlightenment
<ubottu> enlightenment is <alias> e - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 14:00:25
<IdleOne> err ok
<Flannel> IdleOne: she didn't tell you what !enlightenment was because she just did moments earlier
<IdleOne> yeah, I figured.
<chu> Wasn't an e17 stable released (finally) a few months ago?
<Flannel> yes!
<chu> So, that factoid is slightly out of date anyway :p
<Flannel> chu: end of the world, I believe.
<chu> True.
<chu> "No point updating anything, the world's gonna end anyway"
<IdleOne> !e17 was released. Kiss your wife/husband and tell your kids you love them!
<ubottu> IdleOne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chu> Haha
<IdleOne> hey vvmelody
<vvmelody> yoyo
<IdleOne> Anything we can help you with?
<vvmelody> nope
<IdleOne> What made you join here?
<IdleOne> oh, the guidelines points to this channel
<vvmelody> ;)
<IdleOne> ok, well. plz2notidlehere :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !lts is LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop,
<DJones>                   Pangolin 12.04)Ugh
<DJones> Ugh
<DJones> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<DJones> Can somebody changed the !lts factoid to 5 years for desktop from 12.04
<Myrtti> [citation needed]
<DJones> www.wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS "starting with Ubuntuy 12.04 LTS, both versions will receive 5 years support"
<DJones> (without the y)
<DJones> !LTS is LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu have historically been supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; starting with 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin), both versions will be supported for 5 years. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, DJones said: !LTS is LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu have historically been supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; starting with 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin), both versions will be supported for 5 years. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<ikonia> hi totem
<totem> hi ikonia
<ikonia> what do you want ?
<totem> ikonia, why I can't join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ikonia> because you're banned for your foolish behaviour
<totem> oh i see
<ikonia> lets be honest/real - you know what you are doing and you're trying to cause a problem,
<totem> i think my irc client is broken
<ikonia> not interested in your irc clients stabilty
<ikonia> so I suggest playing your silly games elsewhere
<ikonia> totem: lets stop wasting time, you leave this channel and find another place to waste peoples time
<totem> okay thanks
<totem> good job
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> bye
<totem> ikonia, may you kick me? please
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1790 users, 2 overflows, 1792 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1806 users, 2 overflows, 1808 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1806 users, 2 overflows, 1808 limit))
<Ronalds_M> hello
<bazhang> hello Ronalds_M
<Ronalds_M> can somebody please unban me from main ubuntu chat
<bazhang> Ronalds_M, why were you banned there
<Ronalds_M> I wan't to get java working with firefox :>
<Ronalds_M> I was banned for spam, etc
<bazhang> spam?
<Ronalds_M> probably cause I asked rhetorical questions
<Ronalds_M> too much
<bazhang> trolling?
<Ronalds_M> no, thats something else
<Ronalds_M> why would I troll about my favorite os
<bazhang> one of your comments was trololol windows 8
<Ronalds_M> it was about the guy who obviously was trolling
<Ronalds_M> I will try not to interfere with support there
<Ronalds_M> even if they have to support a lot of trolls
<Ronalds_M> I founded off topic chat for random talking about things
<bazhang> Ronalds_M, I've noticed you using #kubuntu for support
<Ronalds_M> I was
<bazhang> Ronalds_M, lets leave it like that for now, I'm not prepared to remove your ban in #ubuntu
<Ronalds_M> but I'm not using kde, since it had app in it, that makes cursor go to center
<Ronalds_M> I should use kubuntu support for ubuntu?
<bazhang> Ronalds_M, you can use askubuntu.com / ubuntu forums for now
<Ronalds_M> I am there but no need for a topic in forum
<Ronalds_M> maybe you know why
<Ronalds_M> Just found that your browser is not Java plug-in installed.
<Ronalds_M> even if I have both 6, 7 version installed
<Ronalds_M> ok, whatever, will find it myself on google, but I feel bad about ban
<Ronalds_M> I'm sorry about spam etc
<totem> oh sorry wrong channel
<ubottu> kostkon called the ops in #ubuntu (askadm)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-12
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> In #ubuntustudio-devel, smartboyhw said: !support-#ubuntustudio-devel is <reply> This is the Ubuntu Studio development channel. Our official support channel is on #ubuntustudio. Also see http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=335
<ubottu> unheeding called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pici> DJones: thanks, didn't even notice that
<DJones> I noticed it earlier, warned them at the time, but was waiting to see if a script had been turned off before removing
<DJones> Pici: I notice that lasers has responded to factoids in -ot as well
<Myrtti> pm'ing him now
<DJones> I asked them to either turn the script off or stop the bot responding from #u earlier with no response
<Myrtti> well I know he is alive and active in #irssi
<Myrtti> so he now responded
<DJones> Just rejoined #u
<DJones> apologised in #u as well
<k1l_> does #backtrack ban root users?
<guntbert> hi, !ops seems to need updating, k1l is not mentioned
<AlanBell> guntbert: fixed
<k1l_> :)
<guntbert> :)
<Adie__> hi
<topyli> hi Adie__
<Adie__> I was banned from #ubuntu a while ago for saying "WOOOOOOO INCEST" multiple times until someone got mad
<Adie__> now I have problems with ubuntu and need support
<Myrtti> unfortunate. Have you tried other venues of support?
<Adie__> I tried #ubuntu-social, but they banned me after I explained how I was banned from #ubuntu for saying "WOOOOOOOO INCEST"
<Adie__> that was after they told me to go to #ubuntu for support
<Adie__> :/
<Myrtti> so you thought that trying to repeat the mistake you did in #ubuntu would fare well in another Ubuntu IRC channel, huh?
<Adie__> it wasn't the same mistake!
<Adie__> in #ubuntu I was banned for saying "WOOOOO INCEST!". in #ubuntu-social, I was banned for explaining why I couldn't go to #ubuntu
<Adie__> kinda like how I am doing right now
 * Adie__ nods
<topyli> well at least you found the right channel this time :)
<Adie__> maybe you can fix my ubuntu problem ^_^
<Adie__> It's a simple one!
<topyli> it is simple, yes
<Adie__> I mean the OS issue, not the channel issue... not sure if you meant the same ^_^
<topyli> maybe if you demonstrate how well you can refrain from saying "WOOOO INCEST!" and similar stuff in other ubuntu channels for a while, we might get the confidence to let you back into #ubuntu
<Adie__> "WOOOO" doesn't quite capture my enthusiasm!
<Adie__> you at LEAST need "WOOOOO"
<topyli> not in #ubuntu really. it's a busy channel and it's best to stay to boring support issues while there
<Adie__> hm
<topyli> s/stay/stick/
<Adie__> inn #ubuntu-social, they thought I was trolling
<Adie__> :(
<Adie__> my issue is ubuntu runs like poop on my netbook and I dunno what to do to improve it!
<Adie__> windows 7 ultimate runs like a lil multitasking champ, so I don't get it :(
<Adie__> You are an OP! you must know enough about ubuntu to tell me what to do!
<topyli> i'm just a dumb op, not an ubuntu support person. i can ban and unban people (not in #ubuntu though, this is just general advice)
<Adie__> oh.
<topyli> meanwhile, we have other excellent support venues, like the forums, askubuntu.com, and mailing lists
<Adie__> :\
<Adie__> na
<Adie__> I want #ubuntu ^_^
<topyli> Adie__: come back here in a couple of days to discuss your ban in #ubuntu. if you can convince the ops that you're ok then they might let you back in
<topyli> make sure to familiarise yourself with our guidelines in the mean time
<topyli> ubottu: tell Adie__ about guidelines
<ubottu> Adie__, please see my private message
<Adie__> why do I have to wait a couple days? :(
<topyli> 1) because you don't appear to be willing to fix the thing today
<topyli> 2) so some of our ops might see how you behave elsewhere on irc
<topyli> anything else we can do for you at this time?
<Adie__> hm
<topyli> please /part this channel then, we don't allow idling here
<Adie__> <_<
<Adie__> DJones, sup
<topyli> that's not two days
<DJones> Adie__: You've been banned and asked to come back in a couple of days after you've review the channel guidelines
<Adie__> When was I originally banned?
<DJones> Adie__: I'm in the channel you've just been discussing your ban, the ban will not be removed at this time
<Adie__> topyli, when was I originally banned?
<DJones> !guidelines > Adie__
<ubottu> Adie__, please see my private message
<DJones> !coc > Adie__
<DJones> PLease review that information and come back in 7 days to discuss the ban
<topyli> Adie__: i can't be bothered to check, as it's not very interesting. you should be more interested in whether or not your ban will be removed at some time
<Adie__> topyli, reconsider.
<Adie__> DJones, stay out of this
<Adie__> My original ban was put in place over 2 weeks ago
<topyli> Adie__: that's not a very good way to resolve a ban
<topyli> do as DJones says
<Adie__> Why do I have to wait so long?
<Adie__> It's already been over 2 weeks.
<Adie__> This was put in place last month.
<k1l> Adie__: you just showed that you cant follow the rules in #ubuntu-offtopic and recieved a temp.mute for that. so in you case i would not try to play that card you seem to play right now. you should re-read the rules as mentioned and consider coming back after some days
<Adie__> k1l, what rule did I not follow?
<DJones> Adie__: You haven't come to discuss the ban as you were originally advised to do, when you did come, you ignored the the advice to come back in 2 days and joined the channel you were banned from, as a result of not following the guidelines, the ban was extended to 7 days
<k1l> Adie__: your behaviour in the offtopic channel was considered not appropriate so you recieved the mute.
<k1l> come back in some days and show you will stick to the rules. thats it
<Adie__> k1l, all I did was explain why I couldn't go to #ubuntu, like they advised me to
<Adie__> nothing wrong with that, aye?
<topyli> Adie__: please /part this channel and return later as suggested, if you're interested in getting rid of the ban at all
<k1l> Adie__: stop that trolling.
<Adie__> I'm not trolling.
<DJones> Adie__: As topyli requested, please /part the channel and come back in 7 days
<Adie__> DJones, if I had come in a week ago, this would have been resolved by now.
<Adie__> Why do I have to wait an additional 2 or 7 days?
<Adie__> >:/
<topyli> pro tip: getting banned in *this* channel is not very smart
<Adie__> Why?
<Myrtti> it really wasn't an invite to come back, you know
<Adie__> oh look
<Myrtti> it was a sign that you don't need to be in the channel
<Adie__> it's another
<adie> >:/
<adie> knock that off.
<Adior> >:U
<Myrtti> it still wasn't an invite to come back
<Adior> I am getting mad.
<IdleOne> You need to stop that Adior
<IdleOne> Please
<IdleOne> Please part this channel now.
<Adior> I would like my +b resolved today
<Adior> ^_^
<topyli> no
<topyli> you're evading a ban (two in fact). that's a network-wide offense and quite silly
<Adior> no it's not.
<Adior> Take it to #freenode
<topyli> no need
<Adior> I know the network policy.
<genii-around> <sigh>
<tomaw> Impressive modespam
<topyli> <3
<tomaw> Tue 21:42:25 [freenode] [ ubottu!ubottu@ubuntu/bot/ubottu ] Review: quiet 'kashminder!*@*' set on Mon Aug 20 18:43:12 2012 in #ubuntu, link: http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?log=51007
<IdleOne> yeah, that didn't work out how I was hoping
<tomaw> Well, I guess I should've stayed quiet!
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> that'll learn ya
<IdleOne> !botabuse > SonikkuAmerica
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-13
<Brocktongangsta> what did i do wrong?
<Brocktongangsta> freedom of speech dosent apply to this fucking irc channel?
<Pici> Brocktongangsta: What?
<Brocktongangsta> what up pici
<Pici> Brocktongangsta: How can we help you?
<Brocktongangsta> why  dosent freedom of speech apply here♥
<IdleOne> Please mind your language
<Brocktongangsta> dony ban me because i asked this question
<Brocktongangsta> ☺♥
<Pici> freedom of speech doesn't apply private settings.  We are allowed to ask you to mind your language and topic in our channels and take action if necessary.
<Pici> !freespeech
<ubottu> Please don't pepper the channel with cries of buzzwords like "free speech!", especially when you don't know what they mean or if they're applicable to the current situation. See http://tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt for more information.
<Brocktongangsta> ok...
<Brocktongangsta> i surrender my rights to use freenode
<Brocktongangsta> you dont have to ban me
<Brocktongangsta> i surrender my rights to use freenode
<Brocktongangsta> i demand to have freedom of speech but obivouslly it dosent fucking apply heew
<Brocktongangsta> ps: i am drunk♥
<IdleOne> You seem confused between the words rights and privileges
<Brocktongangsta> ?
<Brocktongangsta> i demand you tell me
<Brocktongangsta> dont ban me
<Brocktongangsta> if you do you cant face the truth
<Brocktongangsta> tell me now
<Brocktongangsta> i also love hurricane beer
<Brocktongangsta> i love youM♥♥33♥♥3
<Brocktongangsta> ban me
<Brocktongangsta> fuck you fuck that
<Brocktongangsta> fuck you fuck that
<Brocktongangsta> fuck you fuck that
<Brocktongangsta> fuck you fuck that
<Brocktongangsta> fuck you fuck that
<Brocktongangsta> fuck you fuck that
<Brocktongangsta> fuck you fuck that
<Brocktongangsta> fuck you fuck that
<Brocktongangsta> fuck you fuck that
<Brocktongangsta> fuck you fuck that
<Brocktongangsta> fuck you fuck that
<Brocktongangsta> fuck you fuck that
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Ramilla ban evading again)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rammstein812 said: ubottu, the problem is that I don't get that far in the installation
<Myrtti> lifelike
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dax said: !fhqwhgads-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Everybody to the limit, everybody to the limit!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (tingtong appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> In #xubuntu-devel, Pretender said: ubottu, this bug was fixed, and in 12.04 everything is okey. But version 12.10 have X.org 1.13 and crash video driver, because NVDIA supprot only Xorg 1.12 (http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-96.43.23-driver.html)
<ikonia> hi Pretender
<Pretender> hi
<ikonia> hi there Pretender what's up, you're in #ubuntu-ops, how can we help
<ikonia> Pretender: hello ?
<Tm_T> ah
<ikonia> Tm_T: do you know why he was here ?
<Tm_T> no idea
<ikonia> fair enough
<agu10^> Something wicked happened resolving 'ar.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> not the technical problem
<ikonia> access to #ubuntu
<agu10^> [14:09] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<ikonia> agu10^: yes, I can see that
<ikonia> icesword: can we help you
<agu10^> idk if i am muted.
<ikonia> agu10^: I can you've been kicked/banned and been rude to people
<ikonia> agu10^: you are
<agu10^> i don't see why
<agu10^> i was talking on other channels. perhaps somebody muted me way after i left
<ikonia> you spammed ubuntu
<agu10^> i don't know.
<agu10^> that must be a virus.
<ikonia> you spammed with ascii art too after being asked not to
<agu10^> what time was that?
<ikonia> no, it wasn't
<ikonia> 4th may
<agu10^> 4th may 2011?
<agu10^> that's like a year ago
<agu10^> oops 2012
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> may 4th 2012
<ikonia> icesword: can we help you ?
<agu10^> well that is likely a malware that i no longer have
<ikonia> it's not malware
<ikonia> please don't lie
<agu10^> i left my windows and i'm on linux
<ikonia> you told us it was you doing it
<icesword> no, thanks :D
<agu10^> ?
<ikonia> icesword: ok, please leave the channel
<ikonia> agu10^: you just thought you where allowed to do it and argued when asked not to do it
<agu10^> i don't remember such think ikonia
<ikonia> well, that's what happened
<agu10^> well, as you say, perhaps i didn't know what i wasn't allowed to do
<Pici> icesword: please see the topic, this is not an 'open' channel that we allow people to just join and watch.
<ikonia> lets just hold on a moment until icesword leaves
<icesword> i wonder when i can get operator privelidges
<ikonia> icesword: you went through the application process and got acceptaed
<agu10^> "acceptaed" that sound legit
<ikonia> accepted
<ikonia> icesword: anything else ?
<Pici> !canibeanop | icesword
<ubottu> icesword: If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<agu10^> sounds like an email span scam
<ikonia> agu10^: won't keep you a moment
<ikonia> agu10^: please don't make silly comments
 * icesword changed mode +o icesword
<ikonia> agu10^: sorry about that
<agu10^> about what
<ikonia> agu10^: basically, you where asked not to spam channels, and continued to do so
<ikonia> so you got removed and banned
<ikonia> that's the bottom line
<agu10^> i don't have spam bots at all.
<agu10^> how could i spam?
<ikonia> I didn't say you had spam bots
<ikonia> I said you spammed
<agu10^> isn't spamming sending massive advertising?
<agu10^> what am i missing
<ikonia> it can be one line
<ikonia> it's unsollicited information/advertisment
<agu10^> i don't do advertising on IRC. perhaps it was a website link?
<ikonia> and you'd been asked not to do this in a previous conversation
<ikonia> agu10^: yes it was
<ikonia> <agu10^> http://tinyurl.com/7zg74b7 <- Inception on Linux Facebook
<ikonia> that was the link
<agu10^> if it was advertising, i am sure it wasn't me. it's likely a bot.
<ikonia> it wasn't a bot
<ikonia> it was you
<ikonia> stop trying to blame others
<agu10^> why would i advertise inception or facebook? i don't own any of that
<ikonia> I have no idea why
<agu10^> sounds like the typical automated botnet spam
<ikonia> but you did
<ikonia> as we spoke to you and you said "sorry"
<ikonia> no it wasn't
<ikonia> but then we realised what the link was and you where removed
<ikonia> a bot doesn't respond with "sorry"
<ikonia> it's also not a bot if it's logged in as you and identified as you
<agu10^> XIRC was always crashing so i bet that was the bot.
<ikonia> it wasn't a bot
<ikonia> as I've just said maybe 3 times before
<agu10^> i don't really remember about a year ago, but i know i had a tonshitload of crapware
<ikonia> please tone down the language, it's not called for or acceptable
<ikonia> agu10^: do you understand the topic of the #ubuntu channel ?
<agu10^> it's ubuntu support
<agu10^> although it doesn't let me post
<ikonia> great, so just ubuntu support
<ikonia> so can you /part #ubuntu for a few minutes for me please
<agu10^> yes
<ikonia> ok, just hold on for a moment please
<ikonia> agu10^: are you also using the nick aguu ?
<ikonia> (where you)
<agu10^> maybe. i usually use agu10^_
<ikonia> really, so today you did not us the nick aguu
<agu10^> i think agu.
<ikonia> about 6 hours ago
<ikonia> aguu
<ikonia> sorry aguuu
<ikonia> (3 u's)
<agu10^> yeah. i had to change nick in order to login
<ikonia> ok - so you know you where kicked from the channel today too
<ikonia> using that nick
<agu10^> i didn't know that
<ikonia> really ? you where arguing with everyone about the use of the word "Linux" as a kernel or operating system
<ikonia> you where asked multiple times to stop and if you had an ubuntu question
<ikonia> remember that ?
<ikonia> approx 6 hours ago today
<agu10^> no. i just posted the wikipedia explanation where it said linux was usually used to refer to gnu/linux
<agu10^> didn't really argue with everybody about it
<ikonia> agu10^: really there seems to be 3 - 4 people you are arguing it's use with
<ikonia> it was me that kicked you after I asked 3 - 4 times to move to an ubuntu question
<agu10^> i remember having posted the link since they were contradicting the article i was reading
<agu10^> by they i think it was 1 person only
<ikonia> ok, so I'll keep it simple
<ikonia> #ubuntu is for ubuntu discussion - not linux chat,
<ikonia> if someone asks you to move to the ubuntu topic, rather than the generic topic you're on, please do so
<agu10^> i'll join #linux
<ikonia> acceptable ?
<agu10^> yes
<ikonia> perect, so now that I've found the correct ban, I can remove it for you if you can hold
<agu10^> but are ubuntu derivatives allowed in the channel?
<ikonia> agu10^: official ones, yes
<ikonia> agu10^: which one where you looking for ?
<agu10^> ubuntu studio
<ikonia> yeah, that's ok, and there is also #ubuntustudio
<ikonia> if you try to join #ubuntu now you should be ok to talk
<agu10^> i can't
<ikonia> can you /part again for me
<ikonia> try again please.
<ikonia> ok seems to be working now
<agu10^> great thanks
<ikonia> ok, please /part this channel now
<agu10^> ok
<ikonia> thanks
<agu10^>  /part
<ikonia> try again without the space
<agu10^> part
<ikonia> so /part
<ikonia> no, without the space not the /
<genii-around> @comment 53767 Recommending people do: do dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<ubottu> Comment added.
<IdleOne> -@duration 53767, 4EVER
<genii-around> Heh
<genii-around> I'm woefully behind on what commands I can issue like that since I rarely ban :(
<bazhang> <matlock> i wanna compile an android kernel FOR ubuntu
<bazhang> huh?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-arm I think is what he needs
<genii-around> Ah, maybe
<IdleOne> or #ubuntu-phone
<ikonia> that is stupid
<ikonia> the android kernel is setup for mobile devices
<ikonia> why would you run that on a desktop platform
<genii-around> Well, I actually have stock android-x86 on my netbook because it boots really fast and I can go look something up quick. So boot... 20 seconds... check email whatever... then hit power button and it auto powers off nicely
<ikonia> genii-around: but that's the x86 platform....
<ikonia> genii-around: do you really find it boots better than say, ubuntu
<genii-around> ikonia: Oh, definitely
<ikonia> surprising
<genii-around> Actually, that 20 second time is before i put the SSD in, i don't know what the current GRUB -> desktop time would be now
<genii-around> But it would take for instance 3-5 minutes to load Lubuntu on it to desktop
<ikonia> 3 - 5 minutes !
<genii-around> Yup
<genii-around> And forget about kde with plasma-netbook. Get to the greeter, login, then go have lunch
<ikonia> shocking
<genii-around> ikonia: Yes, extremely frustrating.
<ikonia> surprised a kernel made that much of a difference
<genii-around> I think it's probably more that they don't load a lot of stuff during boot and it's all just linear
<genii-around> ( as opposed to upstart )
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-14
<ubottu> In ubottu, fwilson said: no, ubottu, tux is a penguin, the Linux Mascot
 * genii-around votes ubottu as the mascot instead
 * elky tries to extract blood from a stone
<elky> oh, wrong chan
<IdleOne> No_One: Can we help you?
<ikonia> !nolense
<ikonia> !lense
<ikonia> whats the factoid for removing the amazon lense
<ikonia> just run a find on ubottu and it shows nothing for lense, and nothing relevent for amazon
<ikonia> and for some reson it's only responding in pm
<ikonia> !unity-lens-shopping
<bazhang> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<AlanBell> ikonia: I think lense is a good spelling too, but the internet disagrees
<ikonia> not to worry
<ikonia> I found it a little earlier
<ikonia> and bazhang has also provided it
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Mohundar appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<IdleOne> he knew what he wanted to do just didn't know where to do it
<IdleOne> 1Mbit DSL is slow. They should have been here when 14.4k was the norm
<IdleOne> jpds: has 11.10 support been dropped and we don't know about it?
<jpds> IdleOne: No, I was wrong.
<IdleOne> hehe, that makes 3 of us this morning
<Myrtti> oh dear
<bazhang> did he actually say innit
<bazhang> "it's a command in it"
<bazhang> <aguuu> Why am i having this traceroute? pinging from ping.eu works just fine, but from home it has 96% packet loss. http://pastebin.com/E4WEd1Ua
<bazhang> thats an odd question, as he already got it settled in another channel
<phunyguy> Hi, was just curious about my recent kick from the !ot channel...
<phunyguy> I'm not banned, but the kick hurt :(
<phunyguy> was just curious as to where I crossed the line, so it doesn't happen again.
<tonyyarusso> phunyguy: I just told you?  It was the "trash" line.
<phunyguy> I didn't see that...
<tonyyarusso> ah, hrm
<tonyyarusso> 12:43:46 < tonyyarusso> phunyguy: People aren't trash.
<phunyguy> Oh I see it now.
<tonyyarusso> :)
<phunyguy> Sorry, I didn't realize that was an insta-kick...
<phunyguy> adios!
<tonyyarusso> phunyguy: If I was feeling less bitter it might not be.
<aperson> hi, I'd like to appeal my ban in #ubuntu
<aperson> I don't know what happened, I see what was last in my client and my user was banned for good reason
<aperson> I apparently had some script that enabled that I must have forgotten about
<jussi> aperson: I cant help you, but please be patient and someone will join us presently thst can.
<aperson> in any case, I apologize and have disabled the script
 * Pici looks
<Pici> aperson: Yeah, looks like you had something that reacted to !rude, and was rather rude about it
<Pici> aperson: If you've disabled it, I'll go ahead and remove the ban.
<Pici> You might want to check if you have anything else enabled that might respond to !commands though.
<aperson> that's the only thing that I'm aware of
<aperson> I went though and looked
<Pici> aperson: Allright, you're all set then.
<Pici> :)
<aperson> thanks
<Pici> thank you
<Myrtti> yeah sorry about that, bad timing, rebooted the Viglen because we added a new switch to the home network and the routing seemed to go haywire, and couldn't reach it with ssh... and then restarting irssi takes quite a long time with the amount of channels I've got
<Pici> Myrtti: not a problem, it was a simple thing
<Fuchs> oh dear, how do I review a ban?
<Fuchs> (link from ubottu obviously doesn't work because not identified etc)
<genii-around> Fuchs: Tied @login ?
<genii-around> *Tried, rather
<Fuchs> genii-around: Quite sure I don't have an account
<Fuchs> let me try that, though
<Fuchs> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Fuchs> yay
<genii-around> @btlogin
<Fuchs> @btlogin
<Fuchs> nope :)
<genii-around> ubottu usually PMs a link at that point...
<ubottu> genii-around: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fuchs> well, I mean I can just remove the ban, not sure how much that will mess your system up, though :)
 * genii-around glares at the bot
<Fuchs> genii-around: as mentioned, I am very sure I don't have an account
<genii-around> Aaaaah, OK
<genii-around> I don't know who has authority to add you
 * Fuchs waits for someone like AlanBell to show up and solve poor Fuchsy problems
<Fuchs> I'd rather not be added ;)
<Fuchs> well, probably it would help
<Fuchs> or my favourite Pici
 * genii-around makes some coffee and tries to waft the smell down the hall to those that might be able to help
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-15
<IdleOne> Fuchs: you can just remove the ban and the bantracker/ubottu will update themself
<Fuchs> lovely, thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> but yeah talk to AlanBell if you want/need BT access.
<Fuchs> that would be more "need" than want, I try to avoid using the staff- or member based access to do things and have local ops handling things.
<Fuchs> But for now it is fine, if I can just remove them  (note that I did inform ops about the ban, probably just was forgotten ...)
<IdleOne> it happens
<Fuchs> I know, I am an op as well
<Fuchs> even in ubuntu channels, poor me ;(
<elky> i thought we set up staff access to bantracker ages ago
<Fuchs> possible, then I'd just wouldn't know how to use it
<Fuchs> also unless you did it in a generic way: I wasn't around ages ago
<elky> i never got told the details
<Fuchs> as said, I'd be happy to not having it, as I try to keep intervening to a minimum
<elky> it was just as much useful for staff to see if someone was being an ass in more than one namespace
<Fuchs> we have our own means for that
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, minuseven said: !ubottu what is the meaning of life?
<Pici> tread lightly
<ikonia> Pici: right channel ?
<Pici> ikonia: just saying it out loud somewhere
<ikonia> ha ha ha
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-16
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Quanten)
<ikonia> in the sudo factoid, could we look at migrating the external links into the official wiki do you think ?
<bazhang> great idea
<ikonia> I'm happy to do it,
<ikonia> but I wonder if it's worth formalising as many of the external links as possible ?
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo  like that one?
<ikonia> that sort of thing yes
<ikonia> get it into the correct format / wiki
<ikonia> so it can be maintained, and if anything changes, people can change it without us updating the factoid
<ikonia> plus also it's then on the official document location
<bazhang> seems worthwhile, yep good point
<ikonia> there is nothing wrong with the content of that link, just thought it would be nice to try to get it (then thought about other external references) into the wiki
<ikonia> tidy up,
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (RAVEN737 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dax said: !canonical =~ s/the Ubuntu.*Systems./Ubuntu and its official !flavors./
<Myrtti> that's a valid request
<elky> i'm not sure, its that dax guy again :P
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from riderplus)
<bazhang> how is ronald_m unbanned in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> different IP
<k1l> couldnt find a ban in bantracker. seems like he was (only) kikced last time
<IdleOne> actually, looks like he was only removed, not banned
<bazhang>  *!*@87.110.52.76   <---- banned
<bazhang> he switched IP address
<bazhang> * [Ronalds_M] (~ronalds@87.110.52.136):
<IdleOne> appears so
<IdleOne> Don't see him being a problem in #u though
<IdleOne> least not this morning
<bazhang> why do people suppose something unsupported suddenly is supported in a different channel
<bazhang> "voyager 12.10"
<Myrtti> bazhang: because they were told by someone to try #ubuntu in #freenode.
<bazhang> Myrtti, I saw him asking about xubuntu there
<bazhang> then he sprang the voyeger 12.10 once in #xubuntu
<Myrtti> [19:31] < andreas__ ?> the xubuntu chan cant help me
<Myrtti> [19:31] < andreas__ ?> :(
<Myrtti> [19:31] < grawity !> andreas__: try #ubuntu then
<bazhang> augh
<Myrtti> _______b
<Myrtti> and on that bombshell, I think I'll go nurse my headache and snot filled head with hot water and honey
 * DJones offers Myrtti some whisky for the same affliction
<IdleOne> bazhang: ##ubuntu-voyager
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, theadmin said: !sprunge is <reply> Sprunge is a simple, text-only pastebin that you can upload files to via the command-line. To use, make sure "curl" is installed, and then run your_command | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-17
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, bernardo said: ubottu: The thing is that nvidia-settings is not working properlly. Other people seem to be having a lot of problems with this specific video card :/
<Prokurentlulz> hello
<Prokurentlulz> i have never been to #ubuntu before
<Prokurentlulz> i tried both with a registered name and this one
<Prokurentlulz> and i cannot send to the channel
<k1l_> gimmie a second
<Prokurent> :|
<Prokurent> there are 49 of you here
<k1l_> what is that ip from, you are connecting from?
<Prokurent> specify?
<Prokurent> what problem would sprout from that, that i may be experiencing now?
<Prokurent> it works here
<Prokurent> and everywhere else
<Prokurent> but i cant talk in #ubuntu
<k1l_> yes, because some user with your ip missbehaved and the ip got muted
<Prokurent> ive never been here before
<Prokurent> and im not using a proxy
<holstein> Prokurent: someone else with that IP
<Prokurent> well fuck me sideways
<IdleOne> No need for that language
<Prokurent> hmm
<Prokurent> ive never been to #ubuntu
<holstein> Prokurent: someone else has been with the IP you are logging in from then.. and the IP got muted
<Prokurent> i have no idea why or how
<k1l_> Prokurent: that language is no appropriate. there is a reason i asked which ip that is. if that is a public or proxy ip that would make it obviouse that some other user could have been that user with missbehavement
<Prokurent> its a public IP
<Prokurent> so i guess you have your answer
<k1l_> so there is no need to get offensive or swearing while we try to sort that issue out for you.
<Prokurent> what are we, 5?
<holstein> Prokurent: your patience is appreciated
<Prokurent> okay...
<holstein> Prokurent: we are mostly volunteers, and there are reasons why the channels are kept "clean"
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Prokurent> moj bog
<k1l_> Prokurent: ok. i will remove the mute so that you can speak in #ubuntu. make sure to read the guidelines and stick to the rules
<Prokurent> okay
<k1l_> Prokurent: ok, you are now unmuted. please stick to the rules and enjoy the stay in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> and part this channel.
<Prokurent> how do i launch firefox...
<holstein> Prokurent: i would /part this channel and ask in #ubuntu ...thanks
<IdleOne> Prokurent: I don't appreciate your racist comment in here. You are banned from #ubuntu and it will not be removed.
<Prokurent> what the fuck
<Prokurent> are you talking about
<Ben64> hey, trolling is abound in #ubuntu, <dingoateyourbaby>
<Ben64> he? linked to this, i guess proud of the last time he was banned? http://sprunge.us/LJhA
<Ben64> nvm he left...
<Myrtti> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2013-February/035977.html
<Myrtti> fyi steam and nvidia
<ikonia> good to konw...and once again another reason why the linux gaming platform is sure to be a sucess and stable experience
<k1l_> i hope all the new users comming to ubuntu and getting annoyed by the driver situation will go to nvidia and amd and punch until they make better drivers :)
<ikonia> ....not nvidia's issue
<Myrtti> k1l_: scream at Valve for making such a hairbrained suggestion to update to an experimental driver
<Myrtti> and yes, yell at Nvidia too
<k1l_> well, i hope that this whole topic will improve with the new dash now coming from the new users
<ikonia> k1l_: new dash from new users ?
<k1l_> like in full of vim and vigor
<ikonia> sorry, I don't understand
<ubottu> escott called the ops in #ubuntu (dirtypillows ShameSpiral nickspam)
<Flannel> apparently changing your nick once is nickspam now.  I must have missed that memo.
<Myrtti> the what
<Flannel> Oh, there's a pretty good history.
<Flannel> Seems like he renicks whenever he joins, and he has a shoddy connection.
<Myrtti> I suspect it's some sort of awaynick concoction
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-10
<Blueink> !ops
<phunyguy> REPENT
<rww> something we can help you with, Blueink?
<Blueink> REPENT!
<rww> Blueink: no thanks. Anything else?
<Blueink> yes
<rww> Blueink: okay. what else?
<Blueink> asl
<Blueink> no
<Blueink> wait
<rww> Blueink: nope, I don't speak that, sorry
<Blueink> can i become an op
<rww> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<rww> Blueink: anything else?
<Blueink> no
<Blueink> you can kick me now ;)
<rww> Blueink: then please /part so we can keep this channel clear for ban resolution, thanks :(
<rww> :) **
<derp_> Hi all! I'm here for the technicality unban!
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> @btlogin
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> derp_: do you promise to follow those from now on ^?
<derp_> Of course.
<rww> derp_: alrighty, I think that's all your bans gone. let me know if you notice any others, otherwise you're all set :)
<derp> thank you, rww <3
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ianorlin said: !peralilel is a bad mispeling of paralel
<IdleOne> @mark #xubuntu and #x-ot zack aka xubuntu678 (48c2617e@gateway/web/freenode/ip.72.194.97.126) ban evading
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Unit193> Thanks.
<bazhang> zack2468> about my ban
<zack2468> hello
<bazhang> hi
<zack2468> i was banned from #xubuntu
<bazhang> why
<zack2468> i was blamed
<bazhang> for what
<zack2468> mis understanding
<bazhang> ?
<zack2468> yea exactly
<bazhang> were you the one who kept repeating their question?
<zack2468> yes!
<bazhang> not a good idea. need to be patient
<zack2468> thay awncered my questions soposeably and i dident understand
<bazhang> awn?
<zack2468> what
<bazhang> not sure what that means
<zack2468> no
<bazhang> if you cannot understand, then be patient and repeat 10-15 mins later
<bazhang> or use askubuntu.com
<zack2468> thats ridiclous though and if i say that thay ban me
<bazhang> repeating quickly wont get a quicker answer
<bazhang> and if done enough, then yes may get a ban
<zack2468> more than lickly
<bazhang> so, wait out your ban, and be more patient next time
<zack2468> hi server crashed
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> that's pretty clear, right?
<zack2468> so meet me at #hacking please
<bazhang> no thanks
<zack2468> please
<zack2468> or any other channal
<zack2468> hello
<bazhang> if you need help with linux in general try ##linux  , same rules apply about patience though
<zack2468> hello
<bazhang> seriously zack2468 if you do this more, repeating, being impatient etc, it is not a good idea
<zack2468> well im banned from #ubuntu ops so yea i ban evaded but only to speak with knome
<bazhang> so time to change that, if you wish a different outcome
<bazhang> you are *in* #ubuntu-ops right now
<bazhang> knom e wont tell you any different, so no need to keep highlighting them
<bazhang> clear?
<Jordan_U> bazhang: They parted again before your "you are *in*..." comment.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> bazhang: And before that they parted and re-joined missing your "so, wait out your ban, and be more patient next time" comment.
<Jordan_U> bazhang: You're welcome.
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DJones> Already removed
<Tm_T> thanks DJones
<DJones> Saw as it was starting, already to remove before the o p s call
<DJones> Keep an eye out for YoLtA using  *!*YoLtA@*.w90-15.abo.wanadoo.fr Despite being removed/banned a couple of times in the past, they're still joining and pm spamming users latest ban is 59653, comments include a copy of the spam
<DJones> That was in #ubuntu
<Pici> roger that
<DJones> Looks like they're only using #ubuntu to find nicks to spam
<DJones> Can't see them in any other channels
<ClientAlive> A few weeks ago I let my temper get the better of me and mouthed off to someone ( who was apparently a #ubuntu admin ) and got banned. I understand that, while I may not have liked the person's attitude, I shouldn't have responded as I did. Is there a chance of being admitted to #ubuntu again as I am a long time user of ubuntu, do sometimes participate in offering solns ( when I can ), and do occasionally need to ask questions of my own ?
<phunyguy> ClientAlive: after looking at your ban, it seems ikonia is the person you are looking for.  Please be patient to see if he pops up, and you may discuss it with him.
<ClientAlive> very well
<ClientAlive> thx
<phunyguy> ClientAlive: I would give it a few more minutes, then try again maybe later.  He seems to not be around.
<ClientAlive> phunyguy: Oh, I suppose if I have to talk directly to the person I may need to prepare for it. We have a history and I don't think he likes me any more than I like him. Thanks for the heads up on what needs to happen. I'll return in the near future.
<phunyguy> Ok sir, take care.
<phunyguy> ClientAlive: please kindly /part the channel, as there is a no idle policy here. Thank you.
<smallfoot-> Can I please be unbanned from the #ubuntu+1 channel?
<ikonia> nope
<smallfoot-> Why not?
<smallfoot-> I was banned like 2011 or something
<ikonia> becaues you've caused too much trouble in the past
<smallfoot-> It's time to let it go!
<ikonia> so find another resource.
<smallfoot-> yeah, but people change
<smallfoot-> this was 2 years ago
<ikonia> sorry, not at this time.
<smallfoot-> so im banned for life?
<smallfoot-> sentenced to life?
<ikonia> pretty much, if you want an honest answer, if we saw you not being a problem in other channels, I guess that would be useful.
<smallfoot-> without parole?
<k1l_> 2011? you made toruble in 2013.
<smallfoot-> yeah, but I've not been making any problems in other channels
<smallfoot-> now its 2014
<ikonia> k1l_: exaclty, so nots waste more time
<smallfoot-> I don't think I made much trouble in 2013
<rww> didn't you get banned from #defocus like two weeks ago
<ikonia> so we are done - bye
<smallfoot-> hmm, I don't think so
<ikonia> no more discussion
<ikonia> smallfoot-: it's not going to be removed so please go about your IRC business outside of the banned channels
<smallfoot-> okay
<ikonia> thanks, bye
<smallfoot-> i tried to be nice about this
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-11
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (nenex,)
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (ignosticdaemon)
<Tm_T> anyone else awake? (;
<Flannel> Tm_T: Pricey isn't.
<Tm_T> I have noticed
<Tm_T> I'm not used to remove people, I'm usually too slow for that
<Flannel> Tm_T: You did fine!
<Tm_T> Flannel: 3 times in a row too!
<Flannel> Were the other two in #u? or elsewhere?
<Flannel> I might just be blind.
<Flannel> Oh is that the same guy from earlier?
<Tm_T> no idea
<Tm_T> but yeah, three removes from #u this morning already
<bazhang> <yeyeman> most important: Disable the amazon botnet
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rwd said: !forget lies-#ubuntu-offtopic
<rwd> ubottu: no u
<IdleOne> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> @btlogin
<IdleOne> seems to work for btlogin
<IdleOne> @help login
<ubottu> (login takes no arguments) -- Allows users who are identified to NickServ to login without a password.
<bazhang> @whoami
<ubottu> bazhang
<rww> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<bazhang> b00yah
<rww> @btlogin
<rww> @whoami
<ubottu> rww
<cantstanya> IdleOne should be charged with abuse.
<ikonia> what's up ?
<ikonia> cantstanya: sorry that was addressing you
<cantstanya> He is quite petty of my outstanding beauty. Thus banned me from the -offtopic channel.
<ikonia> when ?
<cantstanya> I forgot
<ikonia> ok, so do you want to use the channel again ?
<cantstanya> This isn't a request to be unbanned
<ikonia> oh, ok
<ikonia> then please part the channel
<cantstanya> no this is me reporting him for abuse
<ikonia> ok, noted
<cantstanya> well, is this reported?
<ikonia> thanks
<cantstanya> okay
<ikonia> yes
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-12
<Adran> Not sure if this channel is for -social, but that guy seems to be jumping channels and being racist. :) Just figured I'd warn you guys if you didn't see elsewhere yet.
<howie_> Γεια σε όλους, πώς είστε;
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SonikkuAmerica said: !el is <reply> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellénes chréstes
<rww> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<rww> !el
<rww> pretty sure that transliteration isn't great either
<rww> let's go with no on that one
<rww> yeah, the greeklish in !gr is fine
<jpds> 04:02:18 [Freenode] [ ~mamoni!~ircap@90.174.1.76  ] show gratis (solo hooy) --> <LINK REMOVED>
<IdleOne> that zsw is zack
<ubottu> In ubottu, eyfour said: !eyfour is Eyfour is a user.
<ubottu> In ubottu, eyfour said: !forget eyfour
<howie_> !ops
<howie_> !staff
<ikonia> oh dear
<ikonia> best move along
<howie_> wait
<howie_> one question
<ikonia> no
<howie_> كيف يمكنني أن أصبح المرجع أوبونتو
<howie_> כיצד אני הופך לאופ אובונטו
<howie_> noooo waaaa
<ikonia> it's tedious
<ikonia> do it somewhere else,
<howie_> its hebrew
<IdleOne> hfsplus, please give it a rest.
<howie_> or greek
<howie_> fine
<knome> hmm.
<knome> same pattern with zack_ karen_
<knome> (name + underscore)
<IdleOne> similar, but no.
<knome> yeah, just pointing out
<ubottu> howie_ called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> howie_ called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ikonia> bot ignoring now
<DJones> Removed & muted in +1
<ikonia> maybe worth removing him from #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> and motu
<ikonia> just ranting his stuff in both
<k1l_> mybe worth removing him from network
<Pici> that k1l_ guy has an underscore too!
<k1l_> oh well. should i start to be annoying now, too? ;)
<IdleOne> start?
<IdleOne> :)
<phunyguy> lol ^
<genii> Meh, netsplits
<ROP_> yes i belive efly of ubutu forums banned me with out good resion and banned me from irc of ubuntu forums the chat over email is here http://pastebin.com/W3grzsrt
<ikonia> ROP_: how can we, the ubuntu-irc team help you ?
<ROP_> i would like you to speck to elfy of ubuntu forums and sort this out it is unfair and unjust
<ikonia> ok, so talk to elfy,
<ikonia> this isn't really something the IRC team needs to do
<ROP_> yes please and could you unblock me on the ubuntu forums chat
<ikonia> we have no control over the forums.
<ROP_> is there anythink you can relly do in this situation
<ikonia> we have no control over the forums.
<bazhang> use askubuntu.com
<ikonia> do you mean the #ubuntuforums IRC channel ?
<ROP_> yes
<ikonia> as I can see you ranting in there and making threats against elfy
<ROP_> i never made a thret to him he was wrong and i disclosed the infomation publicly
<ikonia> 15:19 < ROP_> You may rembemer me as Rappelz_On_Linux but thats not the point you coucil are rubbish and im make the info public to name a frame them EFLY IM LOOKING AT YOU
<ikonia> you are saying you are going to name and frame a member of the ubuntu community
<ikonia> and you then "demand satisfaction"
<ikonia> after you'd been warned this was not the place for your ranting
<ikonia> are you trying to get your forums account unbanned or the #ubuntuforums channel unbanned ?
<ikonia> what is your goal here ?
<ROP_> i sopose my anger got the better of me im sorry. both of them
<ROP_> i want to be unbanned in both
<ROP_> i got angry as i felt no one was paying any attention and what he did was unfair and unjust as discribed in http://pastebin.com/W3grzsrt
<ROP_> by satifaction i mean to prove im right and that elfy should of did what was right first and unblock me but insted i got pushed around piller to post
<ikonia> I can appreciate the frustration
<ikonia> I'd suggest trying to resolve this with the forums team
<ikonia> and once your account is unlocked, come back here to talk about your #ubuntuforum channel access
<ROP_> thay wont take any of my emails
<ikonia> but the root of your problem is the forums account and your attitude towards members of the team
<ikonia> so I suggest resolving that
<ROP_> my attitude came because they keep igoning me and not listen do you know how that felt being igonared.
<ikonia> that doesn't really exuse.
<ROP_> i belive they should apoligise first as they posted my piller to post
<ROP_> i am not normal agrisive as shown by my account on winehq
<ROP_> i normaly a kind persion wanting to help others
<IdleOne> ROP_: best we can do is direct you to ubuntu-forums-council@lists.ubuntu.com and try to resolve the ban with them
<ROP_> ive done that
<IdleOne> nothing else we can do.
<ROP_> ok thanks anyway
<IdleOne> welcome, have a nice day.
<ikonia> idiot, so as soon as he left this channel he joins #ubuntu and starts asking for the council to contact him
<k1l_> well, that escalated quickly
<k1l_> he seemed quite reasenable while he left in here without drama
<bazhang> <siddhartha> Am I existing in this world?
<Pici> I think he wants to know if anyone can read his text?
<bazhang> he's just stated the date, and asked if anyone uses LaTEx
<bazhang> twice
<Pici> because someone else asked for the output of `date`, I don't think siddhartha knew they weren't asking them.
<genii> What the hell is .lb ... libya? liberia?
<genii> Ah, Lebabnon
<Pici> genii: lebanon
<Pici> ya
<bazhang> 60% of a kg?
<Pici> :(
<Pici> boo
<bazhang> sowwy!
<genii> bazhang: <insert groaning sound here>
<bazhang> -pile on detected-
<ROP> ok i send a email apolagising to the fourm coucil anythink else i should do to resolve this issue
<hggdh> ROP: wait for the council to respond. There is nothing we can do here
<ROP> cool thank you
<genii> For some reason it occurred to me "Is there a user named just 'eg' ?"  ... because I sometimes give an example by going:  eg: Do this to the whatchamacallit
<hggdh> genii: the correct (being pedantic, of course) is e.g., so -- still a purist -- eg is not "for example"
<hggdh> but, of course, there might be an user 'eg' or 'e.g.'. I guess
<genii> hggdh: < takes notes for future usage >
<hggdh> there was an online text from an university about that, somewhere
<hggdh> yeah. google is a saint: http://public.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/errors.html#errors
<hggdh> actaully, this one would be better: http://public.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/index.html
<genii> Heh
<Pici> rww: I'm aware
<rww> okies
<k1l> wow, such Pici, much fast
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: why is pdfedit not in wheezy
<IdleOne> ask debian
<ikonia> not again
<ROP> ive had no responce from ubuntu forum council are there other methord of geting elfy to unban my account
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> please stop pestering
<k1l> ROP: be patient
<knome> ROP, not much time has passed, i would advise you to wait patiently
<ROP> ok
<ikonia> I will mail the ubuntu forum council and suggest they leave you banned for pestering people if this continues
<k1l> ROP: that is not a commercial support hotline. that are volunteers which offer their spare time to handle that
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-13
<ubottu> Gallomimia called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flat4ForLife> hello. in #ubuntu, there is a user g0g0 that has now sent me two PM's like this " show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/" and appears to be spam.
<Unit193> IdleOne: Based on the ident, it's a known one.
<IdleOne> Flat4ForLife: thank you for the report, we are trying to confirm.
<Flat4ForLife> oh ok, i didnt know if my chat went through without being voiced
<IdleOne> yeah, sorry for not responding right away :)
<Unit193> Flat4ForLife: You know what you did to trigger it?
<Flat4ForLife> no worries, i know everyone has other things going on
<Flat4ForLife> Unit193, to trigger the spam? no i do not, i just noticed i had a PM
<Flat4ForLife> and now i have 3
<Flat4ForLife> thanks!
<Flat4ForLife> hey, sorry to pester again, theres a guy in #ubuntu just saying f*** ubuntu, f*** this and that. just pretty much being a hassle. dont know if you want to do anything about it, just a heads up
<Flat4ForLife> nevermind, rww just took care of it
<treehouse> hi, any ops active in here?
<ikonia> yes
<treehouse> besides you
<knome> yes
<treehouse> hi
<knome> hello
<treehouse> I'm a contributor in #ubuntu . I accidentally typed (closed the window, but something like "I like cake but not horses") in #ubuntu instead of in #defocus
<ikonia> no you didn't
<ikonia> you're also doing your spam in ##linux too
<treehouse> now, the problem is that I had to receive an irrational ban fron ikonia
<ikonia> so you're "accidenttially" pasting this random stuff into mutliple channels
<treehouse> irrelevant to begin with, that's another channel
<ikonia> no, it's not
<ikonia> your language, and attitude and contribution to the channel is unacceptable.
<treehouse> also, ##linux is a more liberate channel. I must also add that you're throwing words into my mouth by saying "so you're "accidenttially" pasting this random stuff into mutliple channels", since I never said that.
<ikonia> and the fact that you are now saying you are doing things on accident, when it appears you are not as you are doing the same in other channels too suggests you can't be trusted to be honest.
<treehouse> my language, about cakes and horses?
<ikonia> 10:21 < treehouse> can I trust realVNC or is it full of profiling bullshing, NSA bullshit etc
<ikonia> I'll leave you to discuss this with knome now that there is a more honest perception of what you are doing
<treehouse> ikonia: I never said that I "accidentally blah blah", you're saying that. I never said that. I said that I did that in #ubuntu. Further, yeah, sure, I used the BS word, that was terrible of me.
<treehouse> but banning people for saying cake and horse, is unacceptable.
<treehouse> That's bad moderating.
<knome> treehouse, yes, you said you "accidentally ..."
<treehouse> but I did also had a point when I used the BS word.
<treehouse> knome: yes, I did that in _#ubuntu_ . ikonia is talking about #linux.
<knome> having a point or not is irrelevant
<knome> from what i've seen, the ban is appropriate
<treehouse> and I never said that I accidentally did taht in #linux, that's an outright lie.
<knome> and if ikonia is unwilling to lift it at this time, let it be so.
<treehouse> it's inappropriate and childish. But I do understand that you must hold the back of your pal there.
<knome> there's no holding back of pal's here
<treehouse> it's sad that ikonia has op-status.
<knome> !appeals | treehouse
<ubottu> treehouse: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<treehouse> judged by ikonias irrational behavior, yeah, you are.
<treehouse> "cake and horses" resulted in a ban.
<knome> treehouse, you can use the appeals process.
<treehouse> I sometimes help people out, and ask ubuntu questions myself.
<knome> treehouse, unless you have anything else, can you please leave the channel as we have a non-idling policy here
<treehouse> Quite sad. #ubuntu was a nice place before you got there.
<knome> me? that's quite thick, i'm not even in the channel.
<treehouse> was talking to ikonia
<knome> treehouse, you can leave the channel now.
<treehouse> and I'm quite honest about that.
<treehouse> ..l., up yours
<knome> treehouse, have a nice day
<treehouse> kick me, and I win. I'll take that as an apology for what ikonia did.
 * genii makes more coffee
<ubottu> In ubottu, jose said: loco-council is <alias>lococouncil
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu dupingping not being helpful again.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic dupingping crossposting after being asked not to.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<DJones> phunyguy: Any idea what he's talking about?
<phunyguy> DJones: I am thinking he is trying to figure out what application will provide "Stealth SMS" in ubuntu (touch probably)
<phunyguy> because there is an android app for it.
<phunyguy> but I am not too sure
<DJones> I've never even heard of that
<phunyguy> his english is poor at best.
<phunyguy> I directed him to #ubuntu-cn a while back, but he won't go in there.
<DJones> Yes, I thought he was talking about Ubuntu sending SMS's without the knowing
<phunyguy> exactly.
<phunyguy> it is very hard to communicate with him, and it creates a lot of confusion.
<DJones> If he asks again, I'd just point to #ubuntu-touch its not a topic for #ubuntu or #u-ot really as the desktop os doesn't exactly have mobile phone SMS facilities
<DJones> Thats about the only place I can see it being a relevant question
<phunyguy> yeah I hear ya
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu rabbitear_sdf channel ad spam
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-14
<Greekboy> hi
<Jordan_U> Greekboy: Hi. What's up?
<Greekboy> hi
<IdleOne> hfsplus please stop wasting our time. Move along now.
<Greekboy> !ops
<Greekboy> i need sex!
<dicklicker> !ops
<JohnCalvin> hi
<hggdh> JohnCalvin: hello
<JohnCalvin> =)
<JohnCalvin> Is JUSTIN BIEBER THE BREAD THAT CAME FROM HEAVEN?
<Pici> IdleOne: your buddy is making trouble in #u
<cantstanya> Pici: I already mentioned that he needs to be condemned for being a terrible operator, but nothing is done. What's the point of asking to be unbanned if the administration is just as corrupt.
<Pici> cantstanya: Did you follow our appeals process? I didn't see anything direction to the IRC Council.
<cantstanya> I just came here and mentioned that IdleOne should be charged with abuse
<cantstanya> asking for anything else is fruitless if the status quo remains the same
<cantstanya> ikonia said it was noted and I left, obviously a bureaucratic measure.
<ikonia> cantstanya: grow up
<ikonia> "charged with abuse"
<cantstanya> Huh?
<ikonia> you do realise this is an IRC community, not NATO high court
<cantstanya> so?
<ikonia> "charged with abuse" - what and put to death ?
<cantstanya> No and be stripped of his operator access, obviously.
<jbroome> Obviously.
<ikonia> why ?
<cantstanya> are you new to IRC? This kind of thing is common.
<ikonia> why should that happen
<ikonia> cantstanya: I'm not new to IRC or this team, and it's not a common thing
<cantstanya> ikonia: why? are you serious? because he's abusing said ability.
<ikonia> how ?
<ikonia> one event with you - that you feel was wrong
<ikonia> and thats "abuse"
<cantstanya> was that not clear by the very quote you just took
<ikonia> cantstanya: you are known to our team - you are logged in our channel as being banned many times by many members of the team
<ikonia> there is more evidence that you are a problem and should be "charged with abuse of the channels"
<cantstanya> I haven't been banned many times from -offtopic.
<ikonia> so why don't you deal with your own behaviour, learn how to use the channels, or go away
<ikonia> you are a problem
<cantstanya> more bureaucracy
<ikonia> cantstanya: you have been banned from #ubuntu
<ikonia> many times
<ikonia> you are known to us
<cantstanya> that's irrelevant.
<ikonia> so either a.) deal with your behaviour and use the channels normally b.) go somewhere else
<ikonia> rather than this stupid crusiade which well get you no-where but more lack of credability
<ikonia> your choice.
<cantstanya> if you want users to treat said channels mutually exclusive, then treat them as so yourself.
<ikonia> I have no idea what you just said
<cantstanya> which, no you're not doing at the moment.
<ikonia> you have been removed from #ubuntu-offtopic by 3 different people
<ikonia> you have history in #ubuntu -
<ikonia> you are not a good user
<ikonia> fix that - or go away
<ikonia> simple choice
<cantstanya> I was banned once.
<ikonia> you have 3 marks against you in #ubuntu-offtopic by 3 different people
<ikonia> so again "deal with it and change, or go somewhere else"
<ikonia> rather than this pointles crusade over one incident
<cantstanya> I was only banned once. Neither of the other things are remotely relevant
<ikonia> please read what I said
<cantstanya> I am.
<cantstanya> And refuting it.
<ikonia> you have 3 marks against you from 3 different operators
<ikonia> saying "problem user"
<cantstanya> and one of them is via the problem operator I bet right
<ikonia> you ALSO have multiple bans in #ubuntu
<ikonia> so your credability is not good
<cantstanya> again, not mutually exclusive.
<ikonia> this is going no-where, what do you want to happen
<ikonia> clearly
<cantstanya> IdleOne to be stripped of his powers for the good of the community
<ikonia> ok, so that's not going to happen
<ikonia> the worst that will happen is we'll discuss it and suggest he's wrong and he'll learn fro it
<ikonia> from
<ikonia> so what else do you want
<cantstanya> this is just more bureaucracy
<ikonia> ok, so then /part
<ikonia> or state what you want that can actually be achieved
<cantstanya> feel free to remove me, I'm engaging in civil disobedience to protest such bureaucratic disgusting behavior
<Pici> ok then
<IdleOne> for the record. I was not wrong.
<jpds> That was easy.
<ikonia> IdleOne: I know you where not
<jpds> were*
<IdleOne> :)
<ikonia> hence why it's pointless to protend it's even going to be discussed
<ikonia> may as well tell him the truth
<ikonia> pretend
<IdleOne> thank you for handling that btw :)
<Pici> thank you as well, I got called away to do work things.
<ikonia> not a problem of course
<jpds> Guys, nikolam.
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> whats up, not been following
<LjL-Calvino> that fellow made no sense because there is no way one could argue this team has a problem with excessive bureaucracy
<Pici> LjL-Calvino: I'm not sure what you mean, can you fill out this form and send it back to us.
<LjL-Calvino> Pici: which one, the 406A or the 406AA? also, is the right place to send it ubuntu-irc-406-form-inbox@ubuntu.com or ubuntu-irc-40x-form-redirection@ubuntu.com?
<LjL-Calvino> perhaps i should inquire about this to ubuntu-irc-form-sending-support@ubuntu.com
<jpds> ikonia: Just seems to be speaking a load of untruths because of his ignorance.
<ikonia> totallly, I see it now
<ikonia> didn't see it earlier as I wasn't watching
<genii> Hm.
<fudge2> hi
<fudge2> zing
<phunyguy> hi
<fudge2> that was cool
<fudge2> usually it comes after :)
<phunyguy> fudge2: how can we help you?
<fudge2> * You have left channel #ubuntu-offtopic (requested by phunyguy (fudge2 ))
<phunyguy> yes.  You were ban evading.
<phunyguy> you are cowtoe, are you not?
<fudge2> you're a ban evading
<fudge2> no i am fudge2
<phunyguy> [11:47:01] <phunyguy> oh hello fudge2 (cowtoe)
<phunyguy> [11:47:06] <fudge2> o:
<phunyguy> [11:47:17] <fudge2> how did u
<fudge2> pfffsht
<fudge2> hearsay!
<phunyguy> I think it is pretty obvious.
<fudge2> you're stmart
<phunyguy> Please come back in a week, and I will discuss removing your ban.  If you evade between now and then, it will get longer.
<fudge2> smart
<fudge2> too smart perhaps
<fudge2> :>
<fudge2> what's your IQ phunyguy
<phunyguy> do you have any other serious business for us?
<phunyguy> if not, please kindly /part the channel.
<JohnCalvin> hi
<phunyguy> I need food.
<phunyguy> brb
<phunyguy> wrong channel ><
<genii> JohnCalvin seems like a bot
<JohnCalvin> no
<genii> Hm.
<hggdh> it is a bot, it fails Turing's test
<genii> JohnCalvin: Why are you repeating silly questions over and over in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<IdleOne> hfsplus please stop wasting our time. Move along now.
<JohnCalvin> is idleone the bread that came down from heaven?
<jussi> yes, he most certainly is :P
<genii> jussi: Hehehe
<genii> I have to go grab my lunch, if he's in there before I return and no ops, I'll get it first thing when I get back
<Cydrobolt> Hello
<Cydrobolt> Anyone alive?
<Pici> Sure
<Cydrobolt> Do you know "zsw"?
<IdleOne> yes
<Cydrobolt> He keeps coming into a channel I'm in and asking me Ubuntu questions, ban evading questions, etc.
<genii> Cydrobolt: Which channel?
<Cydrobolt> Can someone update me on why he's banned on Kali Linux =p (I can probably guess, haha)
<Cydrobolt> ##Computer-Help-Chat , genii
<Pici> well, he was coming into #ubuntu asking about kali, which we don't support.
<genii> Ah, OK. I'm unfamiliar with that one
<Cydrobolt> I want to direct him to ubuntu channels, but he's banned
<Pici> we have no control over the kali channels
<genii> Cydrobolt: Direct him to the forums ;)
<Cydrobolt> Nevermind!
<Cydrobolt> :)
<Cydrobolt> I didn't see that it was the Kali channels
<Cydrobolt> that troublemaker , hehe, :P
<Cydrobolt> Thanks, genii
<knome> so for the record, zsw_ = zack_
<IdleOne> @mark #kubuntu zsw_ (~zsw@2001:558:6025:11:40b1:a82e:82c4:5c2d) aka zack joined to "flip me the bird"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<knome> good work resolving the bans :)
<genii> Whats with @mark ? I've seen it used a few times now but never used it myself. I generally just @comment for specific ban
<IdleOne> genii: @mark puts a comment in the bantracker for $user in $channel
<genii> Interesting.
<IdleOne> so I didn't set a ban on zsw_ but I added a comment that will show up in a search
<genii> IdleOne: Cool, thanks for the explanation.
<IdleOne> sure thing. btw if you don't specify a channel it defaults to current channel
<zsw_> i got banned
<IdleOne> probably for giving someone the finger
<zsw_> yea
<IdleOne> How are you today zack?
<zsw_> holeable
<zsw_> lol
<zsw_> no but really bad
<IdleOne> why is that?
<zsw_> many reasons
<IdleOne> I'm here for you if you fell like talking about some of them
<zsw_> why do you ask?
<zsw_> im sorry ok
<IdleOne> I like getting to know our users
<zsw_> can we resolve my ban so i can do somthing i kinda like on this unholy day?
<IdleOne> I think so far we have had a rough start. I was hoping to maybe talk to you on a "human" level and see if maybe I could help
<zsw_> ok that soundds fine
<IdleOne> We can try
<zsw_> ok where do we start
<IdleOne> so which channel are we talking about precisely?
<zsw_> #ubuntu and hopefuly #kali-linux
<IdleOne> I can help you with #ubuntu. #kali-linux I have no control over and you will have to talk to them about the ban
<zsw_> ok so ubuntu it is
<IdleOne> You do understand that #ubuntu does not do support for kali, right?
<zsw_> yea
<IdleOne> alright.
<zsw_> ok lets get started
<IdleOne> So here is the thing. In the ubuntu channels we have some guidelines (rules) that we ask everybody to follow. I need you to read the guidelines and make sure you understand them AND agree to follow them. Can you do that?
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<zsw_> i agree
<IdleOne> have you read them?
<zsw_> a few times
<IdleOne> So you understand that any infraction of the guidelines will result in a ban?
<zsw_> yep
<zsw_> im banned
<IdleOne> You also understand that any future ban that may result from any future infractions will last much longer then this current ban?
<zsw_> yes
<zsw_> i have a question
<IdleOne> go ahead
<IdleOne> oh, you may also want to read the code of conduct so you can try and understand what being part of the ubuntu community is about
<IdleOne> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<zsw_> im sick of having to kiss someone ass allay to understand the basic stuff he tryed to explain to me.
<SallyStruthers> hi
<zsw_> im sorry but its the truth
<IdleOne> I'm not asking you to kiss anything. I am asking you to behave in a manner that is productive and helpful to the whole community.
<zsw_> but if i displease an ops he bans me for no reason
<genii> SallyStruthers: Hello, is there some issue you require help with?
<IdleOne> Ubuntu ops don't ban for no reason
<zsw_> and i want to change my os btw
<phunyguy> zsw_: just a word of advice, if an op is trying to steer you in a different direction because of how you are behaving, it would help to not take it so personally.
 * genii wanders back to work
<IdleOne> I think it is best to try and put any old bad feelings towards specific people aside and try to move on. What do you think?
<phunyguy> zsw_: just take into consideration that there are valid reasons for all of it.
<zsw_> good advise whan you have respect
<phunyguy> :)
<zsw_> there valid reasons fro rape it dosent make it ethical;
<bazhang> no there aren't
<IdleOne> ok. ban will not be removed
<phunyguy> err
<IdleOne> You can leave now.
<jbroome> yeah, that'd be good
<zsw_> someones loyar dissagrees with bazang
<IdleOne> !appeals | zsw_
<ubottu> zsw_: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<IdleOne> NO.
<zsw_> im ok
<genii> @comment 59742 Gibberish spam, asked to stop, then told to stop, persisted
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Pici> heh
<ikonia> that zsw_ guys sent me a load of pm's with abuse on after I steered him to kali-linux
<ikonia> he ended up getting banned in kali-linux for being a problem there too
<ikonia> just leave it in place and let him find another toy to play with
<genii> @comment 59743 zsw_ ( aka: zack_ ) Spamming
<ubottu> Comment added.
<IdleOne> @comment 59743 also pm'ed me rude comments few minutes before joining #kubuntu and spamming
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ikonia> ahhh
<IdleOne> I've given the appeals link. he can deal with those IRCC people.
<ikonia> do you not think we give the appeals link out to known idiot/trolls a bit easy
<petergriffinre> hi
<ikonia> he's been a problem for days, sent abuse in pm - does he really get an appeal
<petergriffinre> is idleone the bread that came down from heaven?
<genii> IdleOne: You seem to be a favourite target today for some reason
<IdleOne> Must be my winning personality
<IdleOne> I'll try being a little less attractive.
<genii> And modest, too!
<IdleOne> ikonia: everybody gets to appeal.
<ikonia> I don't think so
<ikonia> it's just a waste of time
<IdleOne> sometimes it is
<ikonia> "here known troll, here is an offical way to waste time"
<genii> Basically sending them on a snipe hunt
<ikonia> "it's an official process so we have to waste days of efforts just to confirm you are an idiot"
<IdleOne> I know I don't have to tell you thism but just cause everybody gets to appeal does not mean all appeals are successful
<IdleOne> this*
<ikonia> I know that, but it's the total waste of time and effort
<LjL-Calvino> it doesn't mean they asbolutely have to be spoonfed the appeal link either
<LjL-Calvino> it always goes like this
<ikonia> it's just not realistic to throw the appeals process to everyone who disagrees
<LjL-Calvino> 1) nobody ever gives appeal link
<LjL-Calvino> 2) someone starts making their own private script to give it out automatically
<LjL-Calvino> 3) others think it's a good idea
<LjL-Calvino> 4) ??????????
<LjL-Calvino> 5) magically, it is "policy" to always give it and if you fail to, that's an invalid ban or whatever
<IdleOne> I didn't just give it out. I gave him a real chance earlier to resolve his ban in #ubuntu and he seemed to be responding until he decided to get silly. That is when I gave him the link.
<LjL-Calvino> oh well
<LjL-Calvino> up to you to spend time dealing with their appeals, i guess
<LjL-Calvino> i'm sure the IRCC isn't at all busy with any more pressing matters!
<IdleOne> Not sure what other matters have to do with this issue. Many of us can handle more than one thing at a time.
<LjL-Calvino> that's pretty cool
<genii> ubottu: forget oh-#ubuntu-locoteams
<ubottu> I'll forget that, genii
<knome> re: pointing peopple to the appeals process, it's pretty evident if somebody wants to resolve their ban or nor, and if they are mature enough and argument well enough to get the ban lifted
<knome> i'm sure it doesn't take long to review a "k unban me plz" -appeal
<knome> if it's well formulated, it's possible that the user should be given another chance
<bazhang> if you cut down every law to reach the devil, what do you do when he turns back on you
<IdleOne> punch him in the nose
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-15
<Bubba> hi
<Bubba> !ops
<Bubba> is justin bieber the bread that came down from heaven?
<Bubba> is justin bieber the bread that came down from heaven?
<ubottu> LarryWessels called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LarryWessels> is KIM KARDASHIAN the BREAD that CAME DOWN FROM HEAVEN
<ubottu> LarryWessels called the ops in #ubuntu (is KIM KARDASHIAN the BREAD that CAME DOWN FROM HEAVEN)
<ubottu> [x] called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LarryWessels> is KIM KARDASHIAN the BREAD that CAME DOWN FROM HEAVEN
<rww> i rather doubt it
<rww> next question please
<LarryWessels> can i be an an op?
<rww> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ubuntu IRC Team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<phunyguy> REPENT
<LarryWessels> who is the bread that came down from heaven?
<rww> ldunn
<LarryWessels> !ops
<LarryWessels> !staff
<LarryWessels> only a crack in this castle of glass
<rww> insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result
<phunyguy> ^
<phunyguy> So much wasted time.
<rww> phunyguy: not on our part, that's the funny thing
<phunyguy> indeed.
<rww> it takes what, 10 seconds to /abr and @ignore?
<LarryWessels> fuck you
<phunyguy> I am guessing that is an alias for kickban?
<rww> phunyguy: Auto-Ban-Remove on autobleh, yeah
<rww> LarryWessels: lol
<phunyguy> ahh.  I created my own aliases
<LarryWessels> hfsplus
<phunyguy> hfsplus? who's that guy?
<rww> phunyguy: LarryWessels. He's been wasting his own time for a looooooooooooooong while.
<rww> We just kind of giggle and @ignore him.
<LarryWessels> rww, your going to burn in hell if you dont repent
<phunyguy> you're.
<phunyguy> but yes rww, please repent
<rww> LarryWessels: I'm aware of that. Not really bothered, to be honest.
<LarryWessels> rww, you will when your screaming in pain to god
<phunyguy> you're.
<rww> LarryWessels: rather doubt it. I'm a sub ;)
<rww> and that's how it's done
<phunyguy> :)
<LjL-DeltaMale> there's standard ways to deal with trolls, and then there's TMI ways to deal with trolls
<rww> LjL-DeltaMale: does it count as TMI if it's lies
<LjL-DeltaMale> i guess maybe not
<rww> (because that was lies)
<ubottu> In ubottu, mdh said: mdh is a pretty cool guy and doesn't afraid of anything
<IdleOne> I like a person who doesn't afraid of anything
<petergriffinre> guess whatz going to happen to you
<petergriffinre> if you dont repent
<petergriffinre> And it shall come to pass, that from one new moon to another, and from one sabbath to another, shall all flesh come to worship before me, saith the Lord. And they shall go forth and look upon the carcasses of the men that have transgressed against me; for their worm shall not die, neither shall their fire be quenched, and they shall be an abhorring unto all flesh."
<petergriffinre> You shall be tormented in the presence of the holy angels, and in the presence of the Lamb; and when you shall be in this state of suffering, the glorious inhabitants of heaven shall go forth and look on the awful spectacle, that they may see what the wrath and fierceness of the Almighty is;
<LjL-Calvino> too long; did not read
<petergriffinre> in other words adter the final judgement you and the other irc ops(unless you repent) will be thrown into the lake of fire and you will BURN in the precense of Jesus Chirst
<petergriffinre> you will be destroyed forever and ever
<petergriffinre> you will be screaming and crying and crying out to God but God will be the one laughing at you because you didnt repent
<petergriffinre> I also will laugh at your calamity; I will mock when terror strikes you,(proverbs 1:26)
<LjL-DeltaMale> very kinky
<LjL-DeltaMale> i like
<petergriffinre> http://www.ccel.org/ccel/edwards/sermons.sinners.html
<petergriffinre> in the end you guys will be in the lake of fire burning and screaming forever and ever unless you repent
<petergriffinre> quit
<DJones> And in response to HFS Luke 6:31 "Treat others the same way you want them to treat you. If you love those who love you, what credit is that to you?"
<phunyguy> I read that in Peter Griffin's voice, and it made it hilarious.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-16
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Barry_Yngd> Hi there I added the saucy repositories into the sources list .. but I need to upgrade as I am still on 12.10 ..
<Barry_Yngd> Sudo apt-get dist-upgrade obviously isn't going to work so ..
<Barry_Yngd> I have followed the unfinished article on .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Requiremets
<Barry_Yngd> ** https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Requirements
<Barry_Yngd> but it still says I am on 12.10 with the cat /etc/lsb-release  command ..
<Barry_Yngd> So I dunno how to upgrade & get onto Saucy .. Any hints ?
<Barry_Yngd> maybe I should try tomorrow on Monday , when everyone's able to help ..
<Barry_Yngd> When it says : deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiverse   does the CODENAME need to be in capitals ? i.e SAUCY ?
<Barry_Yngd> I put it in lowercase , and I am still none the wiser ..
<phunyguy> Barry_Yngd: you are in the ops channel.
<phunyguy> Barry_Yngd: maybe you meant to be in #ubuntu ?
<Barry_Yngd> right oh . #ubuntu .. never get those 3 hours back then . bye .
<DJones> kabel_zz: @mark #ubuntu kabel_zz Asking about illegal activities "hack creditcart with ubuntu"
<DJones> @mark #ubuntu kabel_zz Asking about illegal activities "hack creditcart with ubuntu"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-09
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<rww> RWW HAS ARRIVED
<HFSPLUS> ban me!
<HFSPLUS> or i leave
<rww> how about we go with the second option
<HFSPLUS> ok
<rww> i like that option better
<Unit193> Yep.
<phunyguy> lol
<phunyguy> so that happened.
<elky> it's normal for hfsplus
<phunyguy> I know that.
<valorie> that creepy damienM PM'd me too
<valorie> icky
<elky> pm'd me too if not obvious
<elky> is "creepy" based off previous interaction or just this pm forwardness?
<valorie> just strikes me as creepy based on the entire interaction
<elky> yeah, i was just wondering if i missed anything
<valorie> obviously we both missed out on the lesson about women existing to serve random wounded guys
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntubozo, ban request: malicious commands)
<ikonia> yeah
<k1l> wincus: hi
<DJones> Hmmh, "Due to ongoing abuse we have had to temporarily disable tor-sasl hidden service. We'll provide an update on its status as soon as possible." from freenode's whitter account
<DJones> Just a heads up for when people start complaining
<Pici> yep, been disabled for a few hours now.
<DJones> Right, not been watching the channel today, notice has only just appeared on twitter
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: chrome is http://askubuntu.com/questions/6253/whats-the-difference-between-google-chrome-and-or-chromium-what-are-the-advant
<daftykins> hi all, ureles is today's version of the usual .es 'solo gratis' spam link PM'er
<daftykins> in #ubuntu
<teward> just got PM spam crom ureles in #ubuntu - https://pbin.dark-net.net/view/raw/cb5f7a84
<teward> s/crom/from/
<teward> unsolicited
<teward> almost the same minute i asked gauthier if they had a support question (they had asked something earlier)
<teward> confirmed that its a phishing site among other things.
<daftykins> yeah i reported that one just earlier
<daftykins> seems nobody is active right now
<teward> wonder if the ops trigger will bring chaos
<teward> daftykins: well they were just klined so meh
<daftykins> yay
<Pici> Really? I thought Ubuntu could be installed on a chromebook
<Pici> Not that I have the hardware available to me or have looked in to it at all
<ikonia> it's still the host kernel
<ikonia> I've not seen a native install possible
<ikonia> tools like Crouton
<ikonia> which are just cack
<Pici> heh
<Myrtti> 10/10 would recommend 2013 XPS 13
 * Pici waves to Myrtti 
 * Pici disappears
<ikonia> Myrtti: it's  nice to see you
<Myrtti> mmm, don't have much time for IRC nowadays, but here I still am
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-10
<Whac-A-Retro> Ha
<Whac-A-Retro> Tony isn't even in #ubuntu-ops
<rww> Something we can help you with today, Whac-A-Retro?
<Whac-A-Retro> Yup
<Whac-A-Retro> tonyyarusso isn't living up to his OP in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Whac-A-Retro> He fails to be in #ubuntu-ops
<Whac-A-Retro> Why don't you /invite him?
<rww> Okay. Anything else?
<Whac-A-Retro> Yea
<Whac-A-Retro> I'd like a ban removed
<Whac-A-Retro> The ban doesn't even say what I did
<Whac-A-Retro> Be nice if it had a message~
<elky> you were told why before it happened
<rww> et voila
<Whac-A-Retro> Please re-enlighten me
<tonyyarusso> You can't be harassing other users...
<Whac-A-Retro> How was I harassing others? By sending something they can't see?
<tonyyarusso> By trying to talk to people you know don't want to talk to you.
<Whac-A-Retro> I'm trying to be a friend
<tonyyarusso> They don't want to be your friend.
<Whac-A-Retro> If they don't talk to me, how am I supposed to know they don't want to be friends?
<elky> thinking you're on /ignore is a good indicator
<tonyyarusso> Yup.
<Whac-A-Retro> I don't know why I was on /ignore
<elky> it doesn't matter why
<elky> at all
<elky> in the slightest
<Whac-A-Retro> Spam, enter key is not punctuation
<elky> well i'm certainly not unbanning you now
<Whac-A-Retro> Then I'd hope somebody else does
<elky> giving cheek to any of us isn't going to make any other op want to unban you, so you'll need a lot of good luck or a very large amount of bribery money
<rww> alrighty, enough of that
<rww> Whac-A-Retro: for start: have you been drinking tonight, or is this sober behavior?
<rww> just so I have a better understanding of what's going on here
<Whac-A-Retro> I'm sober. My ADHD medicine is wearing out
<rww> Alrighty. Do you know what incident led to chu ignoring you?
<Whac-A-Retro> Probably me reinstalling lots
<rww> Alrighty. Given that, poking him when you reinstall is perhaps not the best idea. For now, poking him in general is probably also not a good idea.
<rww> Apart from that, now would probably be an excellent time to modify some of your other behavior, but I'd need to talk to other ops to pursue that line of reasoning.
<Whac-A-Retro> I'll go take my night time pill
<Whac-A-Retro> Back
<rww> So yeah, specifically relating to chu: best leave him alone unless he starts talking to you again. Regarding the channel in general: perhaps tone it down a bit, and stop changing your nick (since that makes it harder for people to ignore you if they wish to.
<rww> Do those sound reasonable?
<Whac-A-Retro> Yes
<rww> tonyyarusso: anything else you'd like to add and/or are you fine with unbanning?
<tonyyarusso> rww: I think I'm good for now as long as it doesn't repeat, yup.
<Whac-A-Retro> I'll go and unpack to the dishwasher while my medicine kicks in~
<rww> @mark Whac-A-Retro discussed recent behavior, agreed to leave chu alone, stop changing nick, tone it down a bit in general
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> May actually be progress on someone.  Nifty.  :)
<Whac-A-Retro> Anything else rww ?
<tonyyarusso> Whac-A-Retro: Not for now.  Just behave and you'll be fine.  :)
<Whac-A-Retro> Okay
<tonyyarusso> Thanks.
<Whac-A-Retro> Your welcome.
<Whac-A-Retro> Why is it you become OP only when you need elevated access?
<Myrtti> per freenode's catalyst guidelines
<Whac-A-Retro> Oki, thanks
<svetlana> ninsei is join/quit flooding in #ubuntu
<k1l> is freenode flaky? i see a lot of users with (Excess Flood) quiting just after connection
<Pricey> Not aware of any issues.
<bazhang> <mlindner> Whoever designed how alt + ~ works in Ubuntu deserves to be shot....
<Guest49936> bazhang: That doesn't actually do anything?
<k1l> i dont know what he is on about, too
<bazhang> raging for its own sake
<bazhang> that nick looks familiar
<Jordan_U> Do we support Ubuntu Phones in #ubuntu?
<Pici> I believe we typically ask them to go to #ubuntu-touch
<bazhang> <prpl> so I add new user to the group of printer and window washer, I believe
<bazhang> windwaserslowplzhlp
<DJones> On the basis that its an "offical release" I don't see why it shouldn't be supported, however usage there is likely to be minimal so I'd say it'd be better to point them to -touch for specialised help
<io> official, but not exactly a desktop OS. better they go to -touch
<Pici> aye
<popey> +1
<ilhami> Hello
<ilhami> Anyone here now?
<ilhami> can you unban me now? I am waiting patiently.
<Pici> I'm here, but I'm not familiar with the situation.
<ilhami> Pici, basically ikonia told me to come back here today and he said he would unban me if I behaved well.
<Pici> ilhami: I see something from 2 days ago where you indicated that you intended to evade a ban. Nothing relevant from yesterday, unless this happened somewhere other than this channel.
<ilhami> Pici, it was in a PM.
<ilhami> at least the conversation with ikonia.
<Pici> ilhami: that sounds reasonable.
<Pici> Seeing as how I don't have anything from ikonia here that says that, I'll have to defer to his judgement though.
<ilhami> but of course he is not here when we need him. :)
<ilhami> Are you American Pici?
<Pici> ilhami: seems that way.
<ilhami> Only Americans use the word "defer". :P
<ilhami> you have watched too much NFL.
<Pici> Not that it makes a difference, but I don't really care for american or other footballs.
<ilhami> Good. :) I like that you are not a nationalist.
<ilhami> should I get the open jdk or the oracle jdk?
<Whac-A-Retro> I have a suggestion
<Whac-A-Retro> Why not have a channel for EOL versions of Ubuntu? For people who can't upgrade...
<Unit193> You mean to say, why not have a channel to support releases that are no longer supported?
<ilhami> lol
<Whac-A-Retro> yea x3
 * genii ponders #ubuntu-classic
<Pici> wow
<io> ?
<ikonia> the csh guy back again
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-11
<footer> Hi
<footer> can anyone help me with bluez package to get connected with bluetooth
<rww> footer: #ubuntu-ops is for handling operator problems like channel bans, not for technical support. Please stick to #ubuntu for that, thanks.
<footer> ok
<k1l> ilhami did a ban evasion on purpose. i think that is it then with him showing "good behaviour"
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> ikonia, :)
<bazhang> ilhami, did you need some assistance
<bazhang> ilhami, please dont idle here if you have no issue to discuss
<ilhami> yes I wanted to talk with ikonia.
<bazhang> ilhami, he's not here
<ilhami> are you his father?
<ilhami> how do you know he is not here?
<bazhang> ilhami, is there anything else ilhami
<bazhang> ilhami, I can whois
<ilhami> oh he is away I see.
<ilhami> do you know when he will be here?
<k1l> ilhami: honestly: you said you wanted to evade the ban when we dont unban you. you did evade the ban. so what do you want from us now?
<bazhang> ilhami, he left a message about your case
<ilhami> k1l, I was at work
<ilhami> tried to join the channel but never used it.
<bazhang> ilhami, would you like to hear the message he left or not
<ilhami> I didn't use the channel while I was there.
<ilhami> I forgot to part it.
<k1l> ilhami: you dont care about the guidelines or the Code of Conduct. so there is no reason to unban you.
<ilhami> I do care.
<ilhami> I care a lot actually.
<bazhang> ilhami, the message was to come here to remove the ban , not the ban would be removed in 24h
<bazhang> ilhami, and the ban will stay
<ilhami> we will see what ikonia says about that. ;)
<ilhami> I am sure he has the last word in this case.
<bazhang> ilhami, he has said already
<ilhami> ok I will pm him.
<bazhang> ilhami, theres no reason to remain in this channel
<ilhami> yeah I will pm him. Bye.
<rww> ilhami: something we can help you with?
<ilhami> I have waited 3-4 days for ikonia to write to me.
<rww> Okay. As I understand it you already talked to folks in here and we decided not to remove your ban at this time. If you also want to contact ikonia that's not really any of our concern.
<ilhami> it is.
<rww> since ikonia is free to answer or not answer his PM windows as he wishes
<rww> So, given that, anything else?
<ilhami> Still waiting for my unban.
<rww> We already told you we're not going to unban you at this time.
<ilhami> at this time means?
<rww> until you demonstrate improved behavior elsewhere, generally
<ilhami> elsewhere means? at work? in school?
 * rww sighs
<ilhami> are you going to spy me then? :)
<rww> Part #ubuntu-ops, talk to ikonia if you wish, and come back when you're not intent on being obnoxious. Ta.
<Unit193> Or at least stop demonstrating bad behavior.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-12
<daftykins> 'zarpes' is our favourite spammer, back for more
<rww> daftykins: the abusive one or the porn one?
<daftykins> the .es links
<daftykins> "show gratis" and all that
<daftykins> i've never looked to find out :)
<rww> okies, thanks :)
<daftykins> np, reported in #freenode too but seems things don't move quick over there
<bazhang> <netameta> k2, i mean like opt get etc
<bazhang> K2!
<bazhang> better than K9
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Koolaids channel spamm)
<Flannel> Can you say hair trigger?
<Tm_T> Flannel: hair. trigger.
<Flannel> Tm_T: Gold star!
<Tm_T> \o/
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (porn spammer = please ban this idiot.  PLEASE.)
<genii> @comment 66178 Soliciting money "i need $1000 for her operations", etc
<ubottu> Comment added.
<k1l_> was just before muted from the bot for sexcam spam
<genii> Hm
<k1l_> aka hotLady
<genii> k1l_: I was afk at the time, but see it now in backscroll
<k1l_> yeah, i didnt see that, too because i didnt read the channel. just saw it in the bantracker
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-13
<bazhang> <LMNOP_> why would anyone want to talke to u
<bazhang> trolling
<bazhang> no doubt at all
<elky> also dragging drama across channels
<bazhang> multiple channels
<idleone__> I really hope daftykins doesn't ask for donations to some tv website again
<Jordan_U> idleone__: It's the website of the Free software project "Kodi".
<bazhang> we dont do support for payments, whatever the case
<idleone__> I agree that it is an important project but I still don't appreciate helpers asking for donations
<bazhang> 'hello world' is now an "app"
<ilhami> ikonia, :)
<ikonia> ilhami: yes ?
<ilhami> don't you think my behavior has improved now?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I think it's got worse
<ikonia> and I don't think there is anything more to discuss
<ikonia> so I'd suggest you find another place to gain Ubuntu assistance
<ilhami> worse? be honest man. I am kind to you.
<ikonia> you are a problem
<ikonia> you have wasted my time in a private message
<ikonia> you have ignored the advice I have given you
<ilhami> No I haven't.
<ikonia> you have ranted and name called in #ubuntu-offtopic the #ubuntu operators
<ikonia> that is not the steps I told you to follow to get unbanned
<ikonia> so I think we are done here
<ilhami> ok I will pm you quick.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I will ignore it
<ikonia> please leave the channel, and I hope you get your issues resolved else wheere
<ilhami> no
<ilhami> so when can I expect to get unbanned?
<Tm_T> ilhami: later when you have shown clear improvement in behaviour and this has been discussed with us
<ikonia> the fact that I told you not to pm me and you pm'd me with "you will unban me soon :)"
<ikonia> you're just messing around wasting time - there is nothing more to discuss
<Tm_T> ^apparently much later
<ilhami> ikonia, haha you said you ignored me. How could you read the message then? :P
<Tm_T> ilhami: please, take some time and improve your behaviour before continuing in here
<ilhami> one more week guys. I am giving you one more week :)
<ikonia> I said I would ignore it
<ilhami> threads?
<ikonia> ar ilhami bye
<Tm_T> ilhami: week is not enough, see you after several months at least
<Tm_T> bah, I'm slow
<ubottu> SchrodingersScat called the ops in #ubuntu (Freetekton)
<k1l_> its the .gr user with gore links again
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu (Freetekton)
<Myrtti> keep your eye on the ball.
<k1l_> baluse was his old nick
<genii> Geez, I got back and #u was all !ops highlights
<k1l_> is it troll hour now?
<genii> I was thinking the same thing
<rww> heh, mernilio's back?
<k1l_> seems like it, yes
<rww> been a while since I saw that nick
<k1l_> seems like "his favorite distro" did ban him now for all, so he is on the search for a new playground
<teward> FreeNet[Node] should be kept an eye on in #ubuntu - they smell awfully lot like the trolls that regularly attack
<rww> Yeah, already have an eye on him because of behavior elsewhere.
<teward> mmkay, thanks rww
<rww> alrighty, he's now been sufficiently educated about !ot. if he carries on, it's network-wide problem user cluebat time
<rww> sigh, or random users could engage him
<FreeNet[node]> does ubuntu phone supports VR headset?
<rww> This isn't a support or discussion channel for Ubuntu Touch either.
<k1l_> FreeNet[node]: if you dont stop trolling immediately you will receive only more bans
<FreeNet[node]> ?
<k1l_> you know the rules, you know how irc works, you know what the channels are for and what not. you got kicked and banned a lot of times now. so dont play the innocent and waste volunteers time.
<FreeNet[node]> i dont like your nick
<FreeNet[node]> ãt least you dont need to volunteer to get banned
<rww> FreeNet[node]: You've been told where to do Ubuntu Touch discussion, and your ban in #ubuntu will not be removed at this time. Is there anything else we can help you with today? If not, please /part.
<FreeNet[node]> i hope i dont need to do real time
<rww> I'll take that as a "no". Please /part the channel and have a safe and productive day.
<FreeNet[node]> i wouldnt wished "a safe and productive day" to my worst enemy
<rww> popey: in case you didn't already notice, FreeNet[node] is making the rounds of #ubuntu-* and elsewhere being silly.
<popey> just noticed
<rww> I think -touch is next up in his game of hot potato.
<popey> he's there
<popey> what's the best pattern for removing/quieting?
<rww> *!025225dc@gateway/*
<rww> (username/ident is hex-encoded ipv4 address for webchat users)
<popey> ahhh
<rww> and now in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<DJones> and now in #ubuntu-discuss
<DJones> I think I'll just let them wear themselves out there
<rww> sounds good, nobody cares about that channel anyway :P
<io> nhaines does
<Unit193> And now in -devel.
<DJones> And -uk
<io> doesn't freenode have a namespace ban thingy?
<k1l_> yes, i thought the same. since staff is slow on user beeing an issue freenode wide there should be something like that
<k1l_> even came now to the german channel
<Unit193> And -news.
<k1l_> seems like reddit and 4chan is boring at the moment
<rww> io: no
<io> someone should work on that
<rww> sounds like you should recommend we set up #ubuntu-bans and add a +b to all the #ubuntu-* channels pointing to it
<rww> +b $j:#ubuntu-bans, specifically
<Unit193> rww: I thought you already did. :P
<Myrtti> hasn't said a word in -uk, though
<rww> i brought it up as an idea, didn't recommend we actually do it as of yet
<rww> all the policy and such needs thinking out, and i don't care enough to do it
<genii> FreeNet[node] also made an appearance in -locoteams, went "los locos" and just idling now
<Myrtti> well, judging from idle time they're entertained *somwhere*
<phunyguy> a Myrtti is there.  Hello.
<Myrtti> hi there
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-14
<daftykins> Is this guy a known troublemaker?  -!- snapsdat [~snapsdat@172.56.3.136]
<OerHeks> Hi all
<bazhang> hi
<daftykins> me and OerHeks just got some lovely PM abuse from this one
<bazhang> will investigate, thanks!
<OerHeks> daftykins and me got naste PM's
<bazhang> they seemed to have quit
<daftykins> right, so is it a recorded IP?
<bazhang> in my internal db, yes
<bazhang> bolo snapsdat
<daftykins> hmm bolo rings a bell from yesterday perhaps
<daftykins> ah well, will continue to enjoy those that appreciate our efforts
<daftykins> cya \o
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Alpha-Omega said: ubottu: What is that telling me?
<akiva-thinkpad> k1l, can I get my ban lifted from #ubuntu? I actually need support for installing ubuntu on this fellows laptop.
<akiva-thinkpad> you can put the ban back on afterwards
<retro_laptop> There's someone with the nickname Arse_ in #ubuntu
<retro_laptop> I find that offensive
<Flannel> retro_laptop: Thanks for the heads up.
<retro_laptop> Okay
<ikonia> hello akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> ikonia, o/
<ikonia> welcome to #ubuntu-ops, how can we help you ?
<akiva-thinkpad> I wanted a unban from #ubuntu. The reason for the ban is something that will be brought forth towards the irc council, as it was not blatantly against the rules and needs to be ironed out.
<ikonia> whats the issue ?
<ikonia> I'm happy to take a look
<ikonia> why where you banned and when ?
<akiva-thinkpad> ikonia, in short, I advertised twice, once in november, and once two weeks ago, that the Ubuntu Q&A session was happening in approx 1 hour, and that people who are interested should go to #ubuntu-on-air
<akiva-thinkpad> etc
<akiva-thinkpad> I posted it just once.
<ikonia> ok ?
<ikonia> let me take a look
<ikonia> have you spoken to anyone about this ?
<akiva-thinkpad> I was banned for that as that was considered as spam.
<ikonia> right, so it's normally pretty easy, please don't spam, and you get the ban removed
<ikonia> have you spoken to anyone about this ?
<akiva-thinkpad> ikonia, the individual who banned me, we disagreed respectfully as to what constituted as spam.
<ikonia> it is spam
<ikonia> but not a problem to resolve
<akiva-thinkpad> I think it needs to be reclassified, so I agree it is spam under the definition, but I'll be bringing it forth to the ubuntu irc council to ask for an exception, due to the importance of ubuntu community Q&A
<akiva-thinkpad> ikonia, until I get a decision from that third party, I will follow the rules and not spam.
<ikonia> 3rd party ??
<ikonia> sorry no
<akiva-thinkpad> ikonia, 3rd party as in the irc council.
<ikonia> it's #ubuntu it's a support channel
<ikonia> blindly posting stuff like that isn't welcome, there are offtopic and targeted channels that may welcome it
<ikonia> but #ubuntu, no
<akiva-thinkpad> ikonia, Ive already agreed with the mod who banned me to do this.
<ikonia> if you're happy not posting spam, and understand it's not allowed I'll be happy to remove the ban on you
<akiva-thinkpad> ikonia, I'm happy to follow the rules. Alah the ubuntu COC; when disputes rise, you let the third party mediate and make a decision.
<ikonia> mediate whaat ?
<akiva-thinkpad> I will submit to whatever the ruling is now, and to whatever the ruling will be.
<ikonia> I've just said, don't spam and I'll remove the ban
<ikonia> am I missing something ?
<ikonia> don't spam = ban gone, no problem
<ikonia> acceptable ?
<akiva-thinkpad> You arent missing anything. You will get no issue from me. I will plan to go before the council, and will always follow the rules.
<Myrtti> if you want to make things more difficult and wait longer, that works as well, but if you agree to not do it again and you understand the reasoning behind the ban, then ikonia can and is willing to lift the ban.
<Myrtti> there's no need for the council to get involved if the issue is resolved right now
<ikonia> this is what I don't understand
<ikonia> what has the council got to do with this ?? and why do you need to go before them ?? I'm offering to remove the ban if you don't spam more non-ubuntu support discussion
<akiva-thinkpad> The council is just commentary to this. The rules of IRC are allowed to change, I am submitting a proposal; it will either pass, or not pass.
<ikonia> what rules ?
<akiva-thinkpad> ikonia, what constitutes as spam.
<ikonia> rules that allow you to post unsolicited links ?
<ikonia> fine, submit your request to them as long as your happy not posting unsoliciated links/information in the support channel, I'll remove the ban
<Myrtti> akiva-thinkpad: there's so much ubuntu related stuff in the universe that if everything would be ok to be posted on a support channel, the whole channel would be rendered useless
<akiva-thinkpad> Yep; I agree to follow the rules. You guys do a good job doing what you are doing, and I will heed to your request.
<ikonia> perfect
<akiva-thinkpad> Myrtti, Yes; that is a draw back.
<ikonia> you where banned because you refused to not do it in future
<ikonia> FYI: you where not banned for the actual spam
<ikonia> just removing the ban for you now
<akiva-thinkpad> ikonia, actually yes you are right; at that time i was being a bit cheeky, and immature.
<ikonia> right
<ikonia> so just keep it in context
<ikonia> rather than telling me the ban was for posting one link
<ikonia> no prolem though, you've agreed to stop
<akiva-thinkpad> ikonia, for that I am sorry.
<ikonia> it wasn't it was because your attitude and you refused to stop
<ikonia> so the ban is removed
<akiva-thinkpad> That is fair to say. I conflate the two, and that was an error.
<ikonia> you're welcome to /part this channel and join #ubuntu n ow
<ikonia> hopefully problem solvd
<ikonia> solved
<akiva-thinkpad> Myrtti, to your question; I think an exception could be made for #ubuntu-on-air community Q&A, due to that it is an official canonical event, and that it is a support channel of sorts, its just the questions are more broader. Obviously my intention is to help grow the ubuntu community.
<ikonia> I don't think an exception should be made
<akiva-thinkpad> Myrtti, Often what comes of this, is that gaining more people into that community, translates into people coming involved in development.
<ikonia> and will raise that view when you raise your request
<ikonia> so I suggest you raise your request
<ikonia>  /part this channel and join #ubuntu as your ban is removed
<akiva-thinkpad> ikonia, okay sure. I'm sorry for any trouble I caused you. Thanks for volunteering.
<ikonia> not a problem
<ikonia> no trouble
<ikonia> 5 minutes out of a day is not a problem at all
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, bigcalm said: !rat-#ubuntu-uk is The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. Saturday 19th September 2015 Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/3040-real-ale-train-2015/
<Unit193> <#ubuntu-devel:Bl4ckD34tH> why i am banned on ubuntu?
<k1l_> ban 62734
<k1l_> seems like his server ip was an issue back then
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-15
<ubottu> SchrodingersScat called the ops in #ubuntu (MartialLaw)
<elky> cholby?
<ubottu> MartialLaw called the ops in #ubuntu (SchrodingersScat)
<ubottu> MartialLaw called the ops in #ubuntu (Drone`)
<elky> not responding to PMs
<elky> bazhang: you likely to wander off in the next half hour or so? MartialLaw needs watching and booting if he says anything stupid again.
<bazhang> elky, just got a large coffee, it should last that long
<elky> heh
<elky> ok bbiab
<bazhang> they re confusing moonlight with silverlight, formerly used to play netflix in chrome
<bazhang> there apparently was a PPA for ubuntu for that, pre 14.04
<bazhang> more of a mozilla/google issue imo
<bazhang> whichever is behind all that
<ikonia> moonlight was the opensource port
<bazhang> !silverlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<ikonia> (or attempt)
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> the API is no longer supported apparently
<ikonia> its all dead
<bazhang> rene is either trolling or incredibly badly misinformed
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-15
 * k1l_ makes another mark on the leaseweb troll web
<k1l_> ubuntu intrepid?
<bazhang> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<popey> indeed
<Pici> well then
<Pici> good thing it had all those smiley faces in it though
<Myrtti> charming people today in the Internet
<k1l_> yep
<Myrtti> I feel old today, my mispaste of single line resulted in a pm of "you f*** up a one line message. You son of a b*****" - name and full expletetives witheld.
<Myrtti> lovely bunch they are
<k1l_> from whom?
<Myrtti> not sure if it's worth the trouble
<k1l_> some people seem to have really poor lifes to feel motivated to do such things.
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #ubuntu (ganzeinfach)
<k1l_> ertcvb: please go away and dont come back. malicious people like you are not welcome in the ubuntu channels.
<Myrtti> and guess who pm'd me...
<Myrtti> no points or prizes for the correct guess
<Pici> aww
<k1l_> the name looked somewhat remarkble when he joined.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-16
<Pici> rectangle flags!
<Pici> anyone mind if I turn off CVE parsing in #ubuntu?
<Pici> 99% of the time we just get the **CVE RESERVED** message
<k1l> could we change that to link to the usn with that cve number? (i guess someone would have to script that first)
<ikonia> nah, do it
<Pici> removed.  Also the glibc thing is up at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-7547.html, and mdeslaur just said in -hardned that hes working on testing now.
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-7547)
<Pici> ...
<Pici> damnit ubottu
 * genii makes fresh coffee
<k1l> if you get bored while installing kali linux, just come to #ubuntu :/
<Myrtti> at least he's not going to do an unholy mix of it
<k1l> one newspage headline and suddenly everyone is on panic because of a security bug from 2015?
<Pici> yes
<genii> "OMG, Anonymous now controls my machine!"
<genii> ..or such
<dax> i'm not sure it was known to be a security bug until today ;)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dax said: !sysrq =~ s/, in succession,/ slowly, in succession,/
<dax> stupid bot
<dax> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
 * dax glares at ubottu
<Pici> :/
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> stupid bot
<rww> !sysrq =~ s/, in succession,/ slowly, in succession,/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<dax> @whoami
<ubottu> rww
<Jordan_U> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Jordan_U> dax: There is also the issue that most sysrq operations are disabled by default now.
<dax> mhm
<valorie> do we have a factoid about security updates?
<valorie> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<valorie> i'm a dunce, sorry
<valorie> I was thinking more of links to the latest announcement, like the link above to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-7547.html
<dax> !search usn
<k1l> !usn
<ubottu> Found: usn, exploit, libsslbug, shellshock
<ubottu> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<dax> !-security
<ubottu> security has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-01-31 19:20:20 - last edited by ompaul on 2008-06-21 17:37:58
<dax> !security =~ s/ and !server/, !server, and !usn/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<dax> \o/
<k1l> about Ubuntu security updates.   ->  about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<k1l> ?
<k1l> else it more sounds like a wiki page from 2009 that is not up to date
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, elementary said: ubottu, this is not about elementary distro, thi's about linux concept
<valorie> k1l: I agree, 'recent' should be in there
<dax> !usn
<ubottu> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<dax> !usn =~ s/about/about recent/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<h00k> constantly joining and spamming in #ubuntu-offtopic. It seems to sort itself out (they get disconnected)
<h00k> for now, I'm playing whack-a-mole.
<h00k> and they're /querying
<valorie_> ain't spammer wunnerful?
<valorie_> spammers
<h00k> valorie_: heh.
<h00k> valorie_: I'm all "They need a hobby" and then here I am...battling....
 * dax ponders banforwarding googleusercontent.com
<dax> is there anything legitimate using Google's cloud stuff IRC-wise
<wxl> bots maybe
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-17
<dax> not in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dax> sorry. meant from -ot
<wxl> can't imagine so
<dax> hrm, i see some ZNCs running off it
<dax> guess i'll leave it for now
<Unit193> I've seen people using it, right.
<Jordan_U> How many bots have we allowed in any Ubuntu channels? Surely it's a short list (hopefully kept somewhere).
<h00k> sounds like they're query-bombing regular users now (non ops)
<hggdh> actually, I run weechat from the cloud
<Unit193> DO, though.
<hggdh> well, yes. I thnk I ran it for a while on AWS, but it is far more expensive
<hggdh> but the point is I think running off a cloud "common"
<blahdeblah> Hi all.  We've had another spam flood on the main wiki and I've set it to read-only for a while.  Is there someone around who can update #ubuntu topic (and any other relevant channels) with this info?
<wxl> is it someone with a random nick using semicolons?
<wxl> s/random nick/nick of random characters/
<wxl> help ignore
<wxl> oops
<Unit193> blahdeblah: FWIW, I don't think many people in #ubuntu edit the wiki, but poking dax for fun and games.
<blahdeblah> Unit193: thanks
<Unit193> Annnnd, meet wxl.  Good at missing / and what channel he's in. ;)
<hggdh> heh
<wxl> anyways if that IS the problem i have a good idea who it is
<blahdeblah> Unit193: Feel free to send people to #canonical-sysadmin if they have specific technical questions (i.e. not just "are we there yet?"s)
<Unit193> wxl: And yeah, does look like his style.
<wxl> Unit193: then i think you know who it is, too.
<wxl> i'll escalate this with contact :/
<blahdeblah> I haven't got as far as looking at login ids, but it's coming from multiple IPs in various countries.
<Unit193> wxl: FWIW, not using kiwi this time, which is different.
<wxl> Unit193: but they're all google cloud, right?
<Unit193> wxl: Aye.
<Unit193> He's stopped now though.
<dax> I don't think enough people on #ubuntu care to put it in the /topic, personally.
<dax> Thanks for the heads up so we can let people know if they ask though :)
<blahdeblah> OK - thanks dax
<wxl> https://support.google.com/code/contact/cloud_platform_report?hl=en
<wxl> whoever has all the IPs should file a report
<dax> ooooo
<dax> thanks, i'll do that
<dax> Thanks for your request. We'll only follow up with you if we need additional information; please ensure your mail/spam filters accept mail from @google.com addresses. Requests are typically handled within a week.
<wxl> well at least it will deal with the future
 * dax nods
<dax> only took a few minutes, not really bothered even if it goes to /dev/null
<Unit193> If only Comcast were so easy.
<dax> indeed
<dax> but then we'd lose the pleasure of HFSPLUS's company
<valorie_> "pleasure"
<chu> I think there's some trouble user in #ubuntu currently
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (simon3 known spammer from this week)
<k1l_> talking about what freenode is for: netsplit :)
<Myrtti> afrokarlsson on his usual act
<genii> Yep. Gave a warn
<Myrtti> and then we wait
<genii> Myrtti: Beat me to it by like 2 seconds
<Myrtti> I is helpful!
<genii> :D
<genii> Myrtti:  ...and now he won't stop PM-ing me ... nothing nasty, just links to accordion music.
<Myrtti> better you than me *runs*
<genii> Hah!
<Pici> xampp :(
<valorie> accordian music!
<valorie> that is some serious trolling there, old-style
<genii> valorie: Hah!
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-18
<valorie> !eol points to a rather useless page -- that seems a recent change
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> ?
<valorie> last guide given:
<valorie> Instructions for specific upgrades
<valorie> Oneiric 11.10 to Precise 12.04
<valorie> very outdated page
<k1l> yeah, the method is still the same.
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Upgrading
<valorie> certainly but either the page should be updated, given the knowledge base of the people asking
<valorie> or we should just point to the release sched or so
<k1l> imho the basic section on that page is just fine.
<valorie> ok
<k1l> "To begin the upgrade, make sure you have a sources.list like the following, with CODENAME being your release, e.g. quantal. "
<k1l> its generic.
<k1l> one could remove the form ubutnu 4.04 to 4.10 links at the bottom since they are useless.
<valorie> the Releases page has some confusing data too: 14.04.03 is eol in Aug 2016?
<k1l> the hardware enablement stack, yes.
<valorie> while .01 is 2029
<valorie> I mean 2019
<k1l> 14.04.3 was installed with a kernel (the 15.04 backports kernel) that is not LTS and will be dropped then.
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support   this is meant
<valorie> got it
<valorie> that date should maybe be starred in the table and explained
<k1l> expect a lot of people asking because they will get a "please update" message around that time :/
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> and I hope they will
<valorie> the future is good
<k1l> but first prepare for people asking ehy the upgrade 14.04 to 16.04 doesnt work :)
<k1l> (the LTS upgrade is officially opened when 16.04.1 is released)
<valorie> yup, that always confuses people
<Pici> ugh, BluesKaj
<k1l_> i dont know what is going on with him today. i dont recall him giving such advices to use daily builds
<bazhang> all fixes sound: remove pulse
<Pici> remove ears
<ikonia> thats a film isn't it
<ikonia> "I don't want them to hear us"
<ikonia> "remove their ears then"
<genii> Hm, !final isn't quite accurate
<dax> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Pici> why not/
<genii> LTS-LTS available when point release comes
<dax> umm, what does LTS->LTS have to do with beta->final
<genii> so 16.04.1, which is not when it comes out in April, but later on, like June-July normally
<genii> Oh, nvm
<genii> Need more caffeine today :(
<dax> my coworker just got 240mg of caffeine in jamba juice boosts, try thatr
<dax> i think he's vibrating right now
<genii> heh
<k1l_> mosene: hi
<Pici> bye
<k1l_> <mosene> k1l_: i was curios, sorry :(
<Pici> :)
<k1l_> seems like i scared him
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-19
<blahdeblah> Hi folks, just to let you know, there will be a few service restarts for CVE-2015-7547 mitigation over the next few days.  If there's a lot of chatter on the channels about it, please let them know to try again in a few minutes.
<wxl> blahdeblah: on all services, i imagine?
<blahdeblah> We'll restart everything affected, but some services won't be affected because they're HA.
<wxl> okie dokie. thanks for the heads up!
<blahdeblah> Probably good to remind everyone to patch & reboot as well. ;-)
<k1l> i suspect some debian oldstable or such
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (a4711 known spammer)
<bazhang> <tinyalpha> ubuntu is it hacker proof
<bazhang> it has emacs, so yes
<genii> heh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aeonchild said: !meme is dax;is too old to meme
<dax> !no > aeonchild
<genii> Heh
<Unit193> And, for those that don't know:
<Unit193> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<dax> that's norwiegen for "go away we don't like you"
<dax> TAKK
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-20
<genii> @comment 71460 Probably a liar
<ubottu> Comment added.
<k1l> :)
<SahibPrime> Hello
<SahibPrime> A certian user 'diatigo' has been PM'ing me rude messages and doing private queries
<chu> Hello SahibPrime. It has been dealt with to an extent. We, unfortunately, cannot prevent users from making private queries, all we can is ask that you ignore him now.
<SahibPrime> chu: done that
<chu> Thank you.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu-mate channel flooding, general trolling.)
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (Phanes)
<k1l_> done
<k1l_> ~Phanes@unaffiliated/phanes   is a real issue. now going the "my ego is hurt and i justify all ban evasions and will do more of that"
<Phanes> Hey there.  Please remove my ban in #ubuntu.  A user was acting abusively to another, I called him out (and called him a douche), and then was banned with no action taken towards the abuser.  I insist this be addressed.
<k1l> see bantracker 71462 - 71468
<k1l> i will step down from this, since the user phanes blackmailed to do more drama to #ubuntu in pm.
<Phanes> The operator is unaware of what the word "blackmail" means and I am asking for someone who is more educated to intervene, I don't want any trouble.
<Phanes> I'll give it about five minutes before I just ignore the ban completely and be on my way, and escalate through other channels, but I'd like to see it addressed.
<niko> hi, Phanes this is how you are asking for ban removal ? i wonder if that work at all
<Phanes> I can't see what your internal ban tracker says, but I'm not ingratiating myself to accomodate your operators' short tempers.
<Phanes> You are entitled to reasonable discourse, not ingratiation.
<Phanes> If there's an issue with something said in a channel, pm me and let me know, if I don't comply, the ban is justified, but a pre-emptive ban as a warning is much like kicking a dog and is not how you deal with things.
<niko> i'm not an ubuntu op but i think you must deal with it with the operator who banned you
<Phanes> He's made it clear he is unable to be worked with, I have no choice but to ignore the ban.
<Phanes> Unless someone steps in to discuss it from their ircop team.
<niko> as freenode staffer, i know ban evasion is something you should avoid at all
<Phanes> You will tell me it is against freenode policy.  I will tell you I know but you'd not know I was doing it, and then we'll get into a 20 minute talk about what the consequences are in PM; I don't want any trouble here but this needs addressed by another ircop in #ubuntu
<Phanes> Let their reasonableness define them and the path to resolution.
<Phanes> Well, I asked for five minutes and waited for 11.  I will take all of the options available to me.
<bazhang> does that include running emacs in vim mode
<Phanes> I have been asked to come back to #ubuntu-ops and wait it out a little longer to try to deescalate this.  At this point the ban removal is a formality as I'm already back in on a VPS but I want to talk to someone about how to address the operator's behaviour.
<Phanes> https://packages.debian.org/jessie/amd64/fglrx-source/filelist
<Phanes> So this is a very unusual breakdown from what im used to seeing, is /usr/share/../overrides/fglrx-source where patches would go there?
<Phanes> Ack.  Wrong channel.
<bazhang> Phanes, you dont appear to be in #ubuntu
<Phanes> I know and you'll never know who I am in there because I only get burned once in the same way if I can.  My issue is with the operator and removing the ban is a gesture of goodwill at this point.
<bazhang> Phanes, thats not how ban resolution is done on irc
<Phanes> He is unable to be worked with and the logs show he banned with the purpose of enabling abusive behaviour of another member int he channel.
<Phanes> In 2007 maybe, but the cloud stack has enabled users to not be under the boots like that anymore, it is important for administrative approaches on IRC to modernize, this requires working with users.
<Phanes> Not just firing out bans every time there's an issue.
<Phanes> Now listen, I'll work with you guys, next time there's an issue, instead of firing out bans, which never helps deescalate, just pm me and be like "hey, stop doing xyz or ill have to ban".  That's as far as that needed to go and now it's all blown up and I'm piping mad about it
<bazhang> Phanes, this approach is just about the least effective imaginable way of effecting such change
<Phanes> no, it is extremely effective, if i just ignore your bans i dont have to worry about being banned anymore.  it does hurt goodwill though, so i mean, that's going to take the participation of your ops
<Phanes> its a two party process
<bazhang> Phanes, my ops?
<Phanes> the only difference between myself and other users affected by this is i have the audacity of telling you about it, almost a quarter of the users on this network are avoiding a ban somewhere or another
<Phanes> its time to adapt the administrative approach
<Phanes> this is involves talking to people
<bazhang> Phanes, no idea what you hope to achieve here: you come in stating are already ban evading
<Phanes> yup.  i want to address an operator's behaviour
<Phanes> and im not going to stop asking until someone does
<bazhang> Phanes, first step is not to evade while this process unfolds
<Phanes> haha, right.  rely on their good natures after something like that
<Phanes> no, ive dealt with that before, the only reason that guy can continue to exist here is if he's enabled, but I want to give them a chance first.  your input is interesting but ill wait for the operators.
<bazhang> there is really nothing to be done as you have stated you don't follow channel and network policies regarding bans
<Phanes> nah, you dont know what you're talking about
<Phanes> sorry
<Phanes> I'll wait.
<bazhang> Phanes, I am an op here
<Phanes> Great, so I'll make this really clear.  25% of the users on this network do this, I'm just telling you about it because I've watched channels like this exist in a circa 2000 IRC adminsitration model struggle to understand why people get so pissed off and attribute it to "well thats just IRC", but it's not -- these boil ups you see from all those users are the direct result of the nature of your approach to intervention to a channel issue.  Do not
<Phanes> ban first and ask questions later
<Phanes> A ban isn't what it used to be -- a hostmask and a channel mode, ban someone forever, everyone's at the mercy of the op.  That was 2000 except for socks surfers until the major networks started equipping socks scanners.  Since cloud fired up, though, that's no longer effective.  The proper administrative approach is to be reasonable and use bans as temporary disruption intervention that is always temporary.  And you need your operators adjusted
<Phanes> to this because I'm on the nicer end of the spectrum of reactive users.
<Phanes> I want that guy out, I want my ban lifted as a gesture, and I want assured that you're going to re-examine how you manage bans
<Phanes> Furthermore, I want some procedure in place that keeps your operators from misusing your own policies to support abusive behaviour in channel
<Phanes> These are reasonable requests.
<bazhang> since you are already evading, there is not any way to continue at this time
<bazhang> please exit the channel Phanes and come back when you are able to discuss in a calm manner, without an evasion in progress
<Phanes> Well, okay, then I'll escalate any way I know how to and I'll never stop until it's addressed.
<Phanes> I will
<Phanes> never
<Phanes> stop
<Phanes> months
<Phanes> years
<Phanes> This is a chance to discuss it
<Phanes> Like I said I don't want trouble
<bazhang> so there is nothing pressing. thats good
<bazhang> please exit and come back in the distant future
<Phanes> I'm already back
<Phanes> I'm not going anywhere, except out of #ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> to discuss ban removal
<Phanes> this is what I'm trying to explain to you, you have an issue with approach I'm trying to address
<Phanes> I'm not talking about the ban
<Phanes> I'm talking about your operator
<bazhang> thats what this channel is for
<Phanes> Yup
<Phanes> So stop being obstinate and address it
<bazhang> changing the very fabric if irc is not going to happen over a short weekend
<Phanes> I want it addressed and I have to insist
<Phanes> no, but you can commit to making these changes in approach
<Phanes> and i want that operator's behaviour addressed by someone with authority to address it meaningfully
<bazhang> under durress, thats not the approach to reach said lofty goals
<bazhang> or is that duress
<Phanes> its duress
<Phanes> So listen, you can play big papa with a boot on the users' necks, and fail miserably while having a very very tiny issue that would have been resolved with a one line pm turn into a epic saga of escalation, wich I don't want but I feel needs to be done if you guys behave like this, or we can talk this out and we'll prevent it from happening again together.
<Phanes> This is a call for reasonability
<Phanes> Help me work with you
<Phanes> I'm running out of patience with this
<Phanes> you need to be able to be worked with to be worked with
<Phanes> 1)  Address the operator behaviour.  2) Remove ban.  3)  Address changes in norms on approach with your peers at your next meeting.  4)  Next time there's a minor issue like that, just pm and I'll adjust to your request.
<Phanes> These are fair compromises and only an unreasonable person would turn them down.
<Phanes> ?  Are those agreeable for you?
<bazhang> dont evade
<bazhang> thats step one
<Phanes> Ok, Puppet killed, but be aware I can be as many of me in as many variants as I want just by changing parameters in a command line prompt.
<Phanes> So, done.
<Phanes> and that's 5)  Kill existing puppets.
<Phanes> And what about your part?
<bazhang> which part is that
<Phanes> 1-4
<bazhang> you got  a ban
<Phanes> That was #2 of 4 terms
<Phanes> technically 5 as you wanted the zombies killed
<bazhang> a simple 'my bad wont happen again' would have sufficed; but you are on the second hour of insisting , and say will spend years on this
<Phanes> Your operator was a jerk and I want it addressed
<Phanes> that was only 1 of the things I was talking about, you're uber focused on this ban
<Phanes> the ban was the concession for not using puppets and a compromise to work with me before firing out random bans without trying to resolve it first
<bazhang> this channel is for ban removal, not re-shaping the very nature of how irc runs
<Phanes> no its not how irc runs, its how you run
<Phanes> i want your committment to seek a better approach as a norm for your peers
<Phanes> and i want that operator talked to cool off his approach
<bazhang> regardless , this is not the place or the methodology to effect said change
<Phanes> when you guys are feeling like that's necessary a oneline pm is just fine
<Phanes> ok, so you're pulling out?  i will have to as well if you can't be worked with
<Phanes> this was getting pretty reasonable, but you just want what you want without giving anything back, that's a parasitic arrangment
<Phanes> I had 5 clearly defined terms, some of which you provided input on to create, if you need more to get your buy-in you should tell me what it is
<Phanes> 1) Address the operator's behaviour.  2) Lift ban as good will gesture.  3) Address changes in approach with your peers at your next meeting.  4) Next time there's a minor issue like that, just pm and I'll adjust to the request.  5) No socks.
<Phanes> It was 4 but you wanted the 5th.
<Phanes> I have given you #5 to start the goodwill.
<bazhang> I have checked the logs on what got you the ban
<Phanes> Glad to hear it.  I'm sure you can why I was so upset with him.
<bazhang> and the ban was fully warranted
<Phanes> I disagree, as no conversation had taken place.  Ban first, talk shit later is not an approach that is remotely okay in 2016 in a major network channel.
<Phanes> I'll concede that my reaction was a little overboard, I've just seen opers take stuff that far too many times over the years and it kind of boiled up.
<bazhang> repeatedly calling someone douche is far from ok
<Phanes> He was being a douche.
<Phanes> Now if your contention is that I should have had an oper intervene to talk to him about treating newcomers better I think that's reasonable but that's not what I'm hearing, so please correct me there.
<Phanes> Or are you scrambling around to spoil the good faith I've spent two hours trying to secure with you?
<bazhang> you just never should try to address an issue by repeatedly calling someone douche
<Phanes> As this is addressed by #4
<Phanes> 4) Next time there's a minor issue like that, just pm and I'll adjust to the request.
<bazhang> thats not how the channel is run
<Phanes> That's addressed by item #3
<Phanes> 3) Address changes in approach with your peers at your next meeting.
<bazhang> so the ban stands, and is fully warranted
<Phanes> Ok, then I'm retracting #5 and fully ignoring the ban
<Phanes> and I'm not going away until its addressed taking any and every option I can find and research until progress is made in your community
<bazhang> please exit this channel at this time Phanes
<Phanes> This will end with a staffing change in your irc channel.
<bazhang> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Phanes> No, you will own your decision and there are other means that are more effective escalations for me.
<bazhang> you visited here
<bazhang> thats step one
<Phanes> You were given an EXTREMELY reasonable compromise
<Phanes> and instead are playing "good ole boy", and this was a bad call
<bazhang> follow the link above to get the rest of the appeal process going
<Phanes> Instead of letting it die here and now and leaving with us all in good will, you want a boot on a user's neck, and I'm taking every option available
<Phanes> I will never stop.
<Phanes> I'm back in.
<Phanes> You can't stop me.
<Phanes> I'll always be here and I'll always be there.
<bazhang> well, your stopping or not has no need to be in the ops channel
<Phanes> I will stay and try to reason with the rest of your peers to give you guys every chance to be reasonable.
<Phanes> What you have failed to understand is that while you may have policies, a policy for an organization is just like a policy for a person.  You have yours, I have mine.  If you want my policies to work with yours, which are just as valid as yours are, you must be reasonable.
<Phanes> You must own your decisions as strongly as you require me to own mine.
<Phanes> So breach the 4th wall a bit and look at what's happening here.
<Phanes> What I have suggested is a compromise that is very little effort on both our parts, resolve the issue permanently, and is less energy spent than the alternatives.
<Phanes> It is such a blown up thing for such small compromise.
<Phanes> To reiterate, you have been asked to 1) Address the operator's behaviour.  2)  Remove the ban.  3)  Talk about changing approach at your next meeting with your peers 4) Get less trigger happy and more communicative with users for intervention approach; the fifth item was my own concession at your request which I'd be happy to bring back as well to cool it off, but I need minimal effort on your part.
<Phanes> minimal
<Phanes> Very little is being asked of you
<Phanes> In the meantime all bets are off and I await a reasonable response.
<bazhang> Phanes, time to follow up on the appeals process
<Phanes> I have already explained to you that the issue will be escalated through more effective means involving the utilization of every and any option I have as the result of study and research.  Your process is designed to commit to public record your decisions while you lockstep someone's humilitian into a public lynching and I'll not be participating in that when you have declined a reasonable compromise.  I will be unreasonable if we cannot come to
<Phanes> reasonable terms here.
<Phanes> To reiterate, you have been asked to 1) Address the operator's behaviour.  2)  Remove the ban.  3)  Talk about changing approach at your next meeting with your peers 4) Get less trigger happy and more communicative with users for intervention approach; the fifth item was my own concession at your request which I'd be happy to bring back as well to cool it off, but I need minimal effort on your part.
<Phanes> If you have other things you need to secure your buy in on my suggested compromise I'd be happy to accommodate, but that process you're suggesting is very obvious for what it is.
<Phanes> I'll save the appeal for the next issue if there is one, but I am not expecting one if we work this out.
<Phanes> No?  Very well, your bans are now completely disregarded ignored, and from hence forth so are your policies, channel rules, and my sense of propriety.  This is now my policy and you'll need to file an appeal by submitting a comment on my blog after 24 hours of violation of this policy.
<bazhang> please exut the channel at this time Phanes
<bazhang> exeunt too
<Phanes> I have already explained to you that I will be trying to reason with your peers as they make an appearance in the channel.  You can remove me, but I'll just see them in channel too.  This isn't going away or I'd be enabling the behaviour.  Please compromise for such a small issue.
<Phanes> This is my policy.
<bazhang> so you said.
<bazhang> repeatedly
<bazhang> time to exit here
<Phanes> Twice actually.
<bazhang> theres nothing to discuss, you make demands and are already evading
<Phanes> Albeit in liue of reasonable compromise offered.
<Phanes> Understand that you are not the only one with power over their situation here.
<bazhang> reasonable seems to be 'the answer I demand'
<Phanes> no, i have repeatedly suggested you to provide input for other terms
<Phanes> repeatedly as in "actually repeatedly" not just twice
<bazhang> thats not how irc works, nor is it ever an approach to take as regards ban removal
<Phanes> it is in many modern channels and it's a timeless approach
<Phanes> My suggestion really is to work with me.
<bazhang> steps are visit here, then follow the appeals process
<Phanes> The steps?  Whose steps?
<Phanes> Those aren't my steps.  I've given you my steps.  I will not follow your steps until you are reasonable with me.
<Phanes> You have very little control over this that is not shared with me, we should come up with something that lets us work together for something so small.
<bazhang> you re welcome to wait for that blogpost, but just not here
<Phanes> As demonstrated, welcomeness is not a prerequisite to effective communication.  You know what is asked of you.  We are now doing the "policy" thing.
<Phanes> I just want to ask -- "was it worth it?"
<Phanes> Someone who will never stop over a minor event involving language correctable by a one line pm.
<hggdh> Phanes: anything else we can do for you here? If not, please exit.
<Phanes> Yes lift my ban and address the approach with users with your peers.
<hggdh> Phanes. You the appeal process. Your orders are not acceptable as they are right now. Now, please /part
<hggdh> s/You the/Use the/
<Phanes> You have been advised that this is against my policy.  Please lift the ban to restore order.
<Phanes> If you put your boot on me I'll come back after sleeping.  And then the next day.  And then the next.
<Phanes> And then the next.
<Phanes> And I'll never stop.
<Phanes> I'll let it go on for years
<Phanes> your process is designed to humiliate people and put their boots on their necks
<Phanes> I won't do it
<Phanes> I'll just join using socks
<hggdh> @comment 71470 refusing advise to use the appeal process and to stop giving orders
<Phanes> and if it goes that route you better abandon the idea of following channel rules
<hggdh> @comment 71472 refusing advise to use the appeal process and to stop giving orders. See 71470 and others
<hggdh> dialog with Phsnes keeps on in PM, same threats
<brambo> Hi
<msample> hi
<brambo> eumm i live in a very strange vision lacking world. do you like testers with V model vision
<brambo> I love to work at some compamy like that. I have some famaany problems at home but. in some mothns or so. I dont know where you work but..
<brambo> and i have learned al IT stuff i know with irc. You can do loads of fun and education with this vision lacking chat evnoirment
<brambo> #channels !bots chat
<brambo> You know the social meaning of interacting in there for selected environments not bothering any one else
<brambo> To understand the human concept of the world
<brambo> 6 rules 1 guide line Vision Scope or else its well just chat
<brambo> "Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators"
<brambo> question! What is your vision of irc?
<brambo> #runbyshooting click
<brambo> no just nothing....
<msample> sorry, did you have actually an Ubuntu IRC related issue you needed help with, I'm having hard time following
<brambo> Yes I know
<brambo> you have some vision issue
<brambo> are you an irc OP?
<brambo> read your guide lines?
<brambo> just the same rules
<brambo> hello? read?
<brambo> think! act?
<brambo> or are you just trolling around?
<wxl> brambo: perhaps you should explicitly state which particular guideline you feel isn't being followed and why.
<wxl> brambo: but ultimately this channel is for "operator/abuse questions" which doesn't mean this is the place to question guidelines, per se.
<brambo> Bot abuse
<wxl> what in particular?
<brambo> yours
<wxl> i don't have a bot
<wxl> that being said, please be more explicit and detailed
<brambo> General channel guidelines
<brambo> These guidelines do not cover every single aspect of the Ubuntu channels' etiquette. Specific practices are encouraged and discouraged, according to these guidelines' intent as well as to practical channel needs. Recommendations from channel operators, including those stored in the channel bots, should be followed.
<brambo> Time to ask
<brambo>     The time of day at which you ask will influence who reads the question. People may not have an answer to your question right away, so please be patient.
<wxl> brambo: why don't you describe the events leading up to the abuse? what happened? with what bot? to who? and what's the issue?
<brambo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<brambo> read again please
<wxl> you mean say again, please?
<brambo> say again, please?
<brambo> well the whole world forgot about irc
<wxl> maybe there's some sort of language issue, but i don't understand your problem at all. i have no clue what happened. i'm not sure i know how to help you out.
<brambo> and just developers use it to type code and chat
<brambo> maybe there's some sort of language issue the Babylonian one
<brambo> it is freaking me out..
<wxl> ok, well, if you'd like to explain yourself to the point that a clear problem is described, i'd be happy to help. beyond that, i am not going to be able to help at all. wish i could.
<brambo> https://twitter.com/zigetier257
<brambo> it was a long long long long hell
<brambo> I want to do some work
<brambo> africa he....
<brambo> no....
<brambo> o well welcome all over the world good bye
<brambo> debian kde bla bla bla
<Unit193> I understood a couple of those words, yes!
<wxl> oh i thnk i understood the words
<wxl> just not how any of them were related
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> meh
<valorie> got a sometime user of #kubuntu nick: HardHornyBF
<valorie> I've forgotten how to look them up in the bantracker
<k1l> valorie: @btlogin
<valorie> HardHornyBF_ (~HaveAsian@209.95.58.216) to be specific
<valorie> @btlogin
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<valorie> sigh
<k1l> but i cant find something in BT for that user
<k1l> but the nick is somewhat obvious :)
<valorie> so I can just ban?
<Flannel> valorie: Why not just ask them to change their nick?
<valorie> they keep joining and quitting without saying anything
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-21
<Flannel> Well, if they're idling, send them a query and/or a memoserv explaining that it's not an exactly appropriate nick and it'd be appreciated if they changed it.
<Flannel> (I assume "joining and quitting" is on the order of days or hours, not minutes)
<Flannel> Try a few times, in case they're AFK for long periods, and then banforward.
<Flannel> If theyre not saying anything, than they're not causing trouble with that nick, because no one sees it except a few times a day.  So you don't need to immediately make a knee-jerk reaction.
<valorie> thank you Flannel
<Flannel> (banforward is so they can eventually discover the ban and fix it, the ban would be "we did this because you weren't ever awake".)
<valorie> I've messaged
<Flannel> Now comes the waiting :)
<Flannel> In my experience, people have no problem changing nicks when asked politely (unless they're being obtuse on purpose).  It's harder to talk them into changing if you start off by poking them with a ban.
<elky> and usually poking them with words will give you better reasons to ban them anyway
<Unit193> Or at least some context to it.
<k1l_> hi TJ-
<k1l_> how can we help you?
<TJ-> oops! didn't realise the client was in this channel
<k1l_> np :)
<TJ-> that's a left-over from 3 weeks ago when I was last on :)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-13
<wxl> um
<wxl> how do i re-do a factoid again?
<bazhang> wxl, which factoid
<wxl> bazhang: testers-#kubuntu-devel
<bazhang> wxl, you want to alter the o p s command for that
<wxl> huh?
<bazhang> well typically you are either altering/adding, or unforgetting
<wxl> oh altering, sorry
<bazhang> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bazhang> that seems huge, might need reducing
<bazhang> so, !no factoidsnamehere is xyz
<wxl> OH ok
<bazhang> I may have left off a <reply>
<bazhang> you can test it in PM with the bot
<wxl> right thanks
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> control -c'ing a version upgrade
<bazhang> I certainly have considered that when impatient
<hggdh> haven't we all
<bazhang> the worst time has to be when 'configuring packages'
<bazhang> that seems interminable
<hggdh> oh, I just had one better: while upgrading a Dell tablet/pc/whatever the hell they are called, I noticed battery was running low. So I plugged in the USB power.
<hggdh> this caused the immediate shutdown -- like pulling the plug of the POS. In the middle of the upgrade.
<bazhang> that's the worst
<hggdh> yeah. took me a hile to recover, but it *was* recovered.
<bazhang> I had to come back from an everything in lost and found and just a tty
<hggdh> heh. I was better off, I still had recovery boot working. The install was sort of yakketty, sort of zesty. Yakesty?
<bazhang> there were some hilarious factoids about people mispelling some of the releases
<bazhang> !fiesty
<ubottu> It is spelt "FEIsty" :)
<bazhang> hehe
<hggdh> heh
<Flannel> !gusty
<ubottu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<Flannel> !intrepix
<Flannel> oh, that's channel specific.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-14
<bazhang> k1l_, is he trying to use ntfs for an ubuntu install
<k1l_> bazhang: no, for data partition, as i understand it
<k1l_> !16.04.2
<bazhang> stripping DRM from amazon books
<bazhang> I think that falls far outside of what is topical
<k1l_> !16.04.2 is rescheduled to February the 16th due to several last minute issues on building and testing the Isos. You can install the 16.04(.1) isos and run the updates if you are in a hurry.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, k1l_ said: !16.04.2 is rescheduled to February the 16th due to several last minute issues on building and testing the Isos. You can install the 16.04(.1) isos and run the updates if you are in a hurry.
<k1l_> !16.04.2
<dax> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<dax> !16.04.2 is rescheduled to February 16th due to several last minute issues with building and testing the ISOs. You can install the 16.04(.1) ISOs and run the updates if you are in a hurry.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<k1l_> thanks
<k1l_> i guess there will be more users asking for it
<ubottu> cyber-rape called the ops in #ubuntu (i am here to sexually harass the channel operators)
<bazhang> k1l, nguyen is on stretch, or so they claim
<k1l> bazhang: well, then i dont think ubuntu packages will work as he expects :)
<bazhang> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-15
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (SimonFinkel)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, arya__ said: ubottu: if the buffer is ring (circular), that could overwrite the error logs, right? if not, how to retrive those?
<k1l_> <connect01> ICQ: 688013407    didnt know people still use icq :)
<bazhang> MSDOS6> windows for workgroups 3.11
<bazhang> he wants to upgrade that to ubuntu
<bazhang> is that a real question
<dax> no, hope that helps
<bazhang> oh left
<genii> Wow, that's a long ICQ number
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-16
<bazhang> k1l_, weijunli is using a custom complied kernel in a vm
<bazhang> compiled
<k1l_> bazhang: i was talking to the excelsio1a with issues with vbox module
<bazhang> k1l_, just a heads up, as they are currently asking #ubuntu support, and not giving the full info at all
<k1l_> ah ok, thanks.
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> he claims to run firefox with 256mb ram
<k1l_> with 4gb swap?
<bazhang> I dont think even the ages ago netscape would do that
<bazhang> 4gb swap and 256ram?
<bazhang> mb
<bazhang> and he wants to run a full HD movie on that machine
<k1l_> i dont think it will run without heavy swapping
<Tm_T> bazhang: I used to run Kubuntu and Firefox with that much ram
<Tm_T> it was till a struggle with 512 MiB ram
<Tm_T> still even
<Tm_T> constant swapping
<Tm_T> and if you happened to run apt-get update or install anything with dpkg you were out of ram in no time
<bazhang> Tm_T, full HD video on 256ram with an ancient gpu?
<k1l> and flash
<bazhang> I could get a very slow compiz cube with that, a decade ago
<bazhang> not that ram amount though
<bazhang> 1gb for the then kde3
<bazhang> that get-selections works here
<bazhang> I wonder if he has an actual install to run it against
<k1l> i understand it as a task to verify an install.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-17
<bazhang> Dr_Coke> Since when did this come into effect
<bazhang> probably since the beginning of #ubuntu
<bazhang> at least since the compiz cube, I can recall some old time op warning me about ot
<ubottu> pimp called the ops in #ubuntu (Heil Hitler und Das Dritte Reich!  Allle heil der allmächtige Deutsch rasse!  |  Hail Hitler and The Third Reich!  All hail the almighty German race!)
<k1l> 2017-02-07:15:58:30<      RxMcDonald > my computer system got broked when ubuntu got inside of it and now it does not compute, it can not compute I repeat, it can not compute after ubuntu got in the system.
<k1l> that was him the last time trolling
<Tm_T> bazhang: no fullhd or anything modern fancy stuff
<ubottu> nacc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-18
<ubottu> iLikePussy called the ops in #ubuntu (secureOS is acting like a five year old, please ban)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (i-fukt-my-pillow)
<k1l_> again a user disabled -updates and -security repos, but has some ppas enabled. i wonder which howto video on youtube told them to do that
<ikonia> could be any, youtube is a "works for me" type situation for these tutorials
<k1l_> yeah, but i see that more often recently
<popey> k1l_: yeah,that was odd, is it a common occurance in #u?
<k1l_> i just saw that more often recently. that is why i wonder if there is some howto given around telling people to do that.
<popey> or some crappy "helper" script
<k1l_> yes. didnt find the reason yet :)
<popey> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-19
<Menzie607> Um, wow, #u just went 18+
<ubottu> Menzie607 called the ops in #ubuntu (haitian)
<Unit193> Menzie607: ...You weren't going to say something to him?
<Menzie607> I'm idiotically undiplomatic (
<Menzie607> * :(
<Menzie607> Tbh I would've said something, but then the link showed up and I went "they're probably not going to listen"
<Unit193> I shouldn't note this is another redstation IP, should I?
<Unit193> tonyyarusso: ..Ninja'd, thanks.
<elky> Unit193: ikr
<tonyyarusso> I mean, at least nukes are sfw, but seriously...
<tonyyarusso> also, wth is redstation?  Is this something I should recognize?
<elky> they're a provider that is frequently abused
<elky> the antisemite spammer has a few hosts on them, geeknerd's been using hosts from them lately, etc
<Unit193> ...lerner is crossposting to #oftc of all places?!
<k1l> ChatSharp: hi
<k1l> that bot cycles through many channels
<grumble> The #ubuntu-motu topic was vandalized, I restored it from an old /list output I saved a while back, it might be outdated. Just wanted to let you know that it might need further fixing.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-15
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (cuono trolling)
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu (sophisthunter)
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (gsec)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-16
<ubottu> krytarik called the ops in #ubuntu (orangepi, cat alert..)
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (Hdphn)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-11
<tomreyn> a user with nickname "dipped" just posted the brazilian equivalent of a social security number in #ubuntu
<tomreyn> no idea why they would do this, but, kind of fishy.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-12
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (univ-tebessa  is spamming the channel)
<ikonia> hello Eickmeyer
<ikonia> Eickmeyer: are you there ?
<Eickmeyer> ikonia: Hi. Wasn't available just then. What's up?
<Eickmeyer> Oh, sorry about idling. I'm out!
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-15
<JPSman> So, logging into #ubuntu just now, I was able to go straight in, where as before I was denied access until I cleared my username with NickServ.  Did #ubuntu recently change this behavior?
<krytarik> JPSman: Yes, since the network-wide spam seem to have abated recently, #ubuntu currently doesn't require the user to be registered and logged in.
<JPSman> krytarik, There was network-wide spam?  that sounds like a story :)  Regardless, thank you :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !synaptic is <reply> Synaptic is a graphical utility which can install and remove software packages (.deb). For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<hggdh> updated
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-16
<CarlFK>  drown left the room (Kicked by TheRedQueen (You are banned from this channel)).
<CarlFK> rookie mistake: pasting a ton of debug log (that was asked for)  - how can I unban him?
<drown> hello..
<CarlFK> hey - I saw what happened.. trying to get you unbanned now...
<drown> I just got banned from ubuntu main channel...I posted output to troubleshoot.
<drown> i know that was stupid of me
<CarlFK> no worries, automated bot that tries to keep the peace
<drown> Yeah I saw the bot spazzing and I knew something was going to happen
<CarlFK> it may be a while,  I haven't un-banned anyone in forever
<JackFrost> Hi.
<JackFrost> There you go.
<drown> Okay, I appreciate it
<JackFrost> As the bot messaged, please use a pastebin.
<drown> yeah i made one just before I got banned and posted it to the chan
<CarlFK> yay.  thanks.
<JackFrost> drown: You can /join #ubuntu now
<drown> JackFrost: thank you so much
<JackFrost> Sure thing.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-17
<ubottu> kk4ewt called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> PresidentPoop called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2020-02-10
<sumagna> hello
<sumagna> i cannot join #ubuntu-in. saying that i am banned
<sumagna> i have never joined the channel before
<krytarik> sumagna: I can see no reason why you shouldn't be able to join it.  Try again right now, and if you still get an error message, paste it here?
<dax> 05:25:56 -- [#ubuntu-in] *!*@113.21.64.0/20 banned by moon.freenode.net on Sun, 09 Feb 2020 21:35:39
 * dax checks CIDR math
<dax> yeah, that'd do it
<krytarik> >_<
<krytarik> autobleh doesn't do ranges!
<dax> don't trust automation
<dax> not seeing anyone on the access list who's around this month
<JackFrost> That's a bit of a painful ACL.
<dax> yeah
<dax> we could just remove the range ban with the IRCC account (el just suggested as much)
<JackFrost> Well, we could (krytarik agrees.)
<krytarik> >_>
<el> are there other large ranges that could go so the channel could get like populated?
<dax> there's a /24
<dax> there's a /16 fnwebchat ban, but it doesn't apply to current-gen fnwebchat
<el> so long as one of us sits in there keeping an eye i see no problem with removing excessively large ranges
<el> i wouldn't normally but if the channel ops are inactive then *shrug(
<JackFrost> That might also be a channel pavlushka idles in.
<dax> it is, but idk who pavlushka is
<el> if we could give access to someone who we vaguely trust then that'd also be a good idea
<dax> is the Ubuntu IN LoCo alive?
<dax> i assume not 'cause it's a LoCo, but figured i should asl
<dax> ask*
<dax> oh good their website is being squatted by a porn site, that's a good sign
<el> lol
<JackFrost> ...Welp.
<dax> no ML posts since 2017
<JackFrost> ...It seems I last set the topic, OK.
<dax> (incidentally i would pass this off to the LC except the LC doesn't exist)
<JackFrost> Then go to the CC!  ...Oh.
<dax> last bastion of democracy and all
<dax> okay yeah, i ran out of ways i can think of to get in touch with an Ubuntu IN rep
<sumagna> back
<dax> sumagna: there's a range ban affecting your IP, we're pondering the best way of fixing it now
<sumagna> ok
<dax> sumagna: krytarik didn't notice it when they checked, our apologies for the extra work
<sumagna> still getting an error message
<sumagna> oh sorry i didnt read your message
<dax> sumagna: try /join #ubuntu-in
<dax> you should be able to join it now
<sumagna> hey dax i joined from one of my uncle's wifi and it connected
<sumagna> but please try to remove the ban from my home wifi ip
<dax> as i mentioned before you timed out, you should be able to connect from your normal IP now too
<sumagna> ok
<sumagna> thanks for your help dax
<dax> you're welcome :)
<sumagna> i am right now at my uncle's house and it will be late before i go to my home because no one's home
<sumagna> if it doesnt connect i will tell you
<sumagna> ok bye
#ubuntu-ops 2020-02-11
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !crosspost is <reply> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. If you asked on one channel and wish to ask elsewhere later, state so on the original channel first of all. See also !guidelines
#ubuntu-ops 2020-02-15
<pragmaticenigma> Good day ops, could we get someone to keep a watch on main for a bit. We have a user who's attempting to get help with activities that appear to be less than legal. They've been asked to discontinue the discussion, but we may need help letting them know what is and is not appropriate for the channel. the user in question is UndefinedIsNotAF
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sixwheeledbeast said: !DOCTYPE is a html tag no idea why that would be in apt?
